# Gestational Diabetes Support Group



## Mommy StormRaven

Well this is a thread/group for anyone dealing with GD on any level. Newly Dx'd, had it before, have it again or lookign at the possibility of dealign with it. Whoever you are - regardless of whether you HAVE GD or support someone (mother, sister, Daughter, Client) with it. This (I hope) can be a place for you to vent, bitch, whine, complain, share, support, give hope to, give suggestions to or whatever for whoever/whenever/whatever issue you might have that is related to GD and it's complications and concerns.

Be blessed.

This spawns from my recent Dx of early onset GD (I'm 11w2d) and was Dx'd two weeks ago when I failed my GTT with a number of 188.


----------



## gratefulstella

OM goodness has this been the most stressful thing I have gone through this entire pregnancy.

So my numbers for my 1 hr test were not far off the cutoff, but they don't care- then came the 3 hr GTT







...this is my first pregnancy by the way.

So I have GD, my daily numbers are great, my DH is WONDERFUL







: at making meals that he and I can both enjoy (if your ever up for it make personalized size "pizzas" where the "crust" is a portabella mushroom...OM SOOO good!!
















My problem is my fasting levels. I am now on Glyburide (was on 1.25mcg for 11 days- now they just upped it to 3mcg...it is in mcg right?) and that has brought my levels down from around the 109's to mid 90's. They want me below 90 (which to me seems impossible at this point) I REALLY don't want to be on insulin because we are trying to do a HB and if I am on insulin that is it...no HB for us









I have tried eating something in the middle of the night and it seemed to help once but then after that it didn't...It still didn't come below 90 though, it brought it to 101 (that was before the glyburide).

I think I am doing okay with eating and such but I just feel so lost and sad about this whole thing and I really think they are trying to push me into taking insulin...for goodness sake as if poking a finger four times a day isn't enough.

The only thing i haven't really tried is working out before bedtime- Not for any particular reason other than it's hotter than crap down here in NC right now and anything done outside seems ridiculous- I walk to the car and sweat...Any ideas...sorry so long


----------



## Munchkingirl

I'm so happy to have others too commiserate with. I mean sad that we have to deal with this, but happy not to be alone. I would like to know what others have been told is the best number range. My fasting is any where between 93 and 100. Does that mean I should be on something? I never remember what my 1hr, 2hr numbers should be on a regular basis. I always thought that having food at night/middle of night would bring the numbers up in the morning. Now, really I should have this down as it is pg #4, but no one has really guided me. I have just tried to figure out what was working to keep the numbers down. My first was an OB/hospital birth and I was borderline so was not classified GD, second and third were homebirths with the same MW and my overall numbers always kept me from having to be referred to a Dr. (the numbers were high enough that we assumed it was GD without the 3hr test). Anyway, I will be looking forward to sharing what works and doesn't over the next 7mo. (EDD mid March...I haven't even seen my MW yet for this one). Thanks, Tara


----------



## avivaelona

Stella, have you tried eating something very high in protein and low in carbs right before bed? Also, this might be cheating a bit, but try getting up at dawn and taking your fasting blood sugar then (maybe not so fun!) then eat something small and high protein, and go back to bed. Have you ever tested in the middle of the night to make sure you aren't having sugar crashes while you sleep? How are your after dinner numbers? High fasting levels in the absence of high after meal levels often mean that your liver is making sugar because you are crashing in the middle of the night, but it can also mean you have an overactive "dawn effect" Figuring out what is going on might be worth a night or two of not such great sleep if it will let you stay off insulin.


----------



## kohlby

I don't have GD yet so I hope I'm allowed to join. I have insulin resitance, which means I'm on a diabetic diet for the rest of my life. I'm not sure when I'll take the GD test. I have hyperemesis right now so there's no way I could handle a glucose screen right now. My hunch is that my OB won't have me do it early since I'm already on the GD diet.

I barely passed the one hour when pg with my son, with a 135. But I took the three hour and passed it. However, due to him being huge and me having an excessive weight gain, I went on the GD diet just in case. He was born huge, but with no signs of me having GD. I failed the one hour with a 180 when pg with my daughter, but passed the three hour. I didn't go on the GD diet that time, gained about the same 70lbs. And she was born at 11lb 4oz. However, she had the puffy chest of GD babies and would have definately been a shoulder dystocia case has she fit. Her blood sugar was a very low 38 at birth. So, I'm fairly certain that I did have undiagnosed GD that pg.

Though I'm not testing my blood sugar numbers, I know my fasting one is the worse. On all the blood sugar tests, both pg and not pg, my fasting one is barely low enough. My fasting insulin was supposed to be 18 or below, and it was a whopping 38. So, I'm going to really have to work hard at eating my protien before bed and keeping dinner low carb.

Two foods that have saved me on this diet are Dreamfield's low carb pasta and Breyer's Carb smart ice cream. I had problems with my insulin even with 100% whole wheat pasta, so it's a relief to still be able to eat pasta and ice cream since there are so many foods I no longer eat.


----------



## A Mothers Love

I just posted about this too.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=946153


----------



## Munchkingirl

Quote:

High fasting levels in the absence of high after meal levels often mean that your liver is making sugar because you are crashing in the middle of the night, but it can also mean you have an overactive "dawn effect"
See, no one told me that! What is the "dawn effect". Because if I can get a handle on the fasting and morning thing I am usually fine the rest of the day even if I splurge a little (really only a little...). Tara


----------



## avivaelona

dawn effect..everyone's body raises their blood sugar slightly at dawn (or dawnish) as they start to rouse from the deep sleep at night (even if you don't normally wake til several hours later). Some people seem to have an overactive liver and their blood sugar goes up significantly. If you tend to wake up in the wee hours of morning to go pee try taking your blood sugar then.

If eating isn't giving you high sugars but you have a high fasting its really worth it to figure out WHY. It might or might not keep you off insulin but it at least will give you more of a chance to battle it with diet.

Mother's love I don't think you have GD, I think you have a crazy doctor.

Kohlby, that does sound like you had GD...what about skipping the GTT's (which I think are sort of dangerous for those of us who have known sugar issues) and monitoring instead? Its less invasive in some ways and more accurate and if you had suspected GD with a previous pregnancy are you really going to trust the GTT anyway? Its just not that accurate with what your body is really doing.


----------



## mamalemon

We are thinking of ttc #3 in 6 months-1 year. I had diet controlled GD with both of my previous pregnancies, but I was close to needing Insulin with #2.

I will see my midwife before we ttc, but I am wondering if anyone has any tips for things I can do now that will help keep my GD under control when/if I do get pregnant again. I really want a homebirth and would hate to give that up because of Insulin.


----------



## NicaG

I'm so glad there's a gd support thread! I really need some support. I had gd with my first pregnancy, so I knew I'd probably have it again....but it's still hard! My ob had me take the 3-hour test at 23 weeks, and I passed, but when she wanted me to take it again a month later, I declined because I didn't want to put my body through it again. So I started the diet around 28 weeks. Just started insulin about a week ago, and it's freaking me out! Those needles! I don't think I'll ever get used to it. My fasting levels just won't come down, and I suspect my dietician's bedtime snack isn't helping (pretty high in carbs, and not enough protein). I can't stand my dietician. I'm already tired of all the doctors appointments. I'm burned out on gd, and I still can't find any good studies that tell me conclusively what happens if my fasting levels are slightly too high. I just can't wait until this is all over and I can hold my baby in my arms!


----------



## Three~Little~Birds

I have been diagnosed borderline GD. I agree - it sucks!

I, too, was having problems with my morning fasting levels - and ONLY my morning fasting levels. One thing that I accidently discovered was that my morning fasting levels were great if I DIDN'T have a bedtime snack.

It was so weird - the doctor was suggesting insulin, which would have automatically meant a transfer of care from my midwife to an OB (and induction, yadda, yadda, yadda). So I tried fiddling with everything. One night I fell asleep before having my bedtime snack and woke up in the AM with normal blood sugar! I couldn't believe it. I had been tinkering with all sorts of evening snack combinations. With so much emphasis on an evening snack, it had never occurred to me to not have one!
I have consistently recreated that and have managed to stay off of insulin!
I find that I get the best morning numbers if I exercise in the evening and don't have a snack.

Maybe my body is just weird, or maybe this will help someone else stay off of insulin too!


----------



## Mommy StormRaven

It's so good to see so many others here! YEAH!!!!!







:







:

Mothers love - I think the mw is whacked to be blunt. 100 and she wants a 3 hour? WTH? I'd ask her if you coudl just monitor your levels for a week or so and see if that gives her a better indication.

Anyhow - I went ahead and ate the prescribed meal plan yesterday and was in the 140's all day. On meals when I intentionally overeat my protein my numbers are below 115. So, my current plan is tha tI'm going to overeat the protein a bit - A I'm not starving an hour later and B the numbers are significantly lower - which is what they want.

I'm almost betting tha tif I only eliminated the sugared soda I had been drinking that my numbers would be picture perfect (3 cans of sugared soda a day one would think would significantly elevate your levels). so I'm eatign again as prescribed and when I do again - my numbers stay higher than they should.

WRT Excercise - I'm trying to get a membership to the local YMCA - my knees and hips are crap (arthritis and tendonitis in knees) so walkign is jsut flat out - ESP in this heat! But if I can get in a pool and do wome water aerobics and maybe a yoga class I'll be great. And I think it will REALLY help control this nastiness a bit!

ANyhow - Feel free to vent or whatever!


----------



## avivaelona

Quote:

Maybe my body is just weird, or maybe this will help someone else stay off of insulin too!
No actually its not that weird, or at least you aren't the only one. I have to have an evening snack but I found that the timing was important, if I have it too late I also get higher blood sugar...or worse I wake up at three am and just am awake for the day. So dinner is at 6:30, snack is at 9ish, if I eat later than that I have higher sugar in the morning OR I wake up starving in the middle of the night. I just forgot to mention that you might have to play with when you eat if the late night snack doesn't work. But if you arent eating at night and your numbers are high its definitely worth trying a later at night protein snack.

In general at first you just have to test test test and really figure out what works for you. The one size fits all solution is to put people on night time insulin, but honestly that is just covering up whatever the real issue is. Figuring out what works for your own body is so much more useful especially if you ever end up having sugar issues post pregnancy.

Michelle, are the carbs you are eating on the plan all whole grains and such? Some people can't handle ANY white carbs at least at first.


----------



## NicaG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatotwo* 

I, too, was having problems with my morning fasting levels - and ONLY my morning fasting levels. One thing that I accidently discovered was that my morning fasting levels were great if I DIDN'T have a bedtime snack.


That's so interesting. I was playing around with my diet before I actually got the diagnosis and saw a dietician, and I also found that my fasting levels were lower without the bedtime snack. But when I met with the dietician and told her this, she was incredulous and acted like I was fibbing or crazy or both. So I've been eating my snack. Now I wonder if I should cut it out...but now that I'm on nighttime insulin I don't want to end up with a hypoglycemic episode in the middle of the night.

What does everyone here eat for a bedtime snack?

And just out of curiousity, who here is on insulin?


----------



## Mommy StormRaven

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avivaelona* 
Michelle, are the carbs you are eating on the plan all whole grains and such? Some people can't handle ANY white carbs at least at first.

No white carbs at all. Nothgin but whole grain here.


----------



## kamesennin

Hi, I'm 5 weeks PP but had GD. Hope I can help a little from a BTDT standpoint. I barely passed the 1 hr GTT (139) and got diagnosed through self-monitoring and went on the GD diet. Eventually I was on 10 units of insulin at night for my fasting #s. That was all I needed from 25 weeks on, I started getting super lows the last two weeks of pregnancy and ended up on 4 units at night. I had a net gain of 4 lbs for the preg, and baby was born at 39 w 2 d and was 6 lbs, 15 ounces. I breastfed her as often as possible (waking her up) after she was born so she would pass her 3 sugar tests. She was fine! I haven't gone in for the postpartum GTT (2 hour), but I will after I lose 10 more lbs and things aren't so crazy. I just hope I'm not pre-diabetic. I'm trying as best I can to walk everyday and not pig out on too many carbs in one sitting. Good luck to everyone with their diets! It's hard work. Oh, I lost out on my homebirth because of the insulin but I was able to have a nice hospital birth.


----------



## avivaelona

Mommy storm raven it does sound like you are just one of those people who need to eat even fewer carbs as a percentage than the plan calls for...when I first had this in my last pregnancy, I really couldn't eat very many carbs at all in grain products, even whole grains, my sympathy, that really sucks. Eating more protein is always good. I find that eating a little lower fat and higher protein lets me include a bit more carbs in a meal.

Fruit worked ok for me, and so I ate a lot of fruit and more dairy and very few grains...it was hard. On the other hand my friend couldn't eat any fruit even though she was fine with brown rice and such, everyone is different. This time around I'm not quite as sensitive.

Nica I'm not on insulin but I am still taking my metformin from before my first pregnancy, I don't go off it. (I went off in my first pregancy and lost the baby...no way of knowing if its connected to that but I don't want the possible risk of it being the reason) So far I am not having any trouble with my numbers, I'm only 21 weeks though. I really try hard to avoid insulin because I'm not convinced its a good idea to give insulin to people with insulin resistance. (which is what GD is) but obviously that is a controversial stance and there is no research that supports taking metformin through an entire pregnancy. There isn't a lot of information or research that supports anything about how they treat GD though. The treatment that exists has mostly been extrapolated from treating insulin dependent Type II diabetics through pregnancy.

I'm actually officially diagnosed as having Type II, I was diagnosed when I had some kind of illness (mono they think) between my last pregnancy and this one. So I eat a modified diabetic diet all the time and monitor my blood sugar all the time. I haven't had any trouble with it though even when I "cheat" since I recovered from the mono, so no one is sure whether the diagnoses is correct. Since I had PCOS though anyway (insulin resistance) I might as well treat it this way, its better for my health. Pregnancy is just an extension then, except your numbers have to be lower during pregnancy than they do normally. So far my numbers are very good. (fasting in the low 80's usually, after meals under 110 usually)


----------



## Three~Little~Birds

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NicaG* 
That's so interesting. I was playing around with my diet before I actually got the diagnosis and saw a dietician, and I also found that my fasting levels were lower without the bedtime snack. But when I met with the dietician and told her this, she was incredulous and acted like I was fibbing or crazy or both.

I know - the ironic thing is that I only started to eat a bedtime snack as a result of all of this GD stuff - I rarely did before. I was advised to eat a MIDNIGHT! snack the night before my 2 hour test. My morning fasting number was slightly elevated
(which tipped the scales for my diagnosis). I can't help but think that if I hadn't had that snack, then I wouldn't have even had a GD diagnosis (my 2-hour number was fine). It's all very frustrating!


----------



## kohlby

Quote:

Kohlby, that does sound like you had GD...what about skipping the GTT's (which I think are sort of dangerous for those of us who have known sugar issues) and monitoring instead? Its less invasive in some ways and more accurate and if you had suspected GD with a previous pregnancy are you really going to trust the GTT anyway? Its just not that accurate with what your body is really doing.
I haven't set up the first appt with my OB yet. (I'm high risk due to several miscarriages so I see an RE right now. I only see the RE for first trimester). I will be asking my OB at my first appt if she thinks I should be monitoring my blood sugars. I am on the diabetic diet, so that's a start at least. I did find that when not pg, I noticed a great improvement of how I felt on the diabetic diet than before it. I met with a dietician a couple weeks ago and she didn't push for monitoring sugar levels since mine always show fine but she said to pay attention to how I feel. However, I still feel it's important to discuss this with my dr. At least I have a clear picture of how I'm supposed to feel and how I'm not. Diet alone worked well for me when I wasn't pg. The insulin resistance problems came on gradually so I didn't realize something was wrong. But now if I slip up on the diet, I can usually tell based on how I feel.

I am planning on skipping the one hour screen. I don't think it's very reliable and based on my history, I think it's worth it to go right to the three hour or monitor my blood sugars all along. My last glucose test was at the end of December, it was the 2 hour non-pg one. I had insulin levels taken at the same time. The fasting insulin was absolutely terrible yet the blood sugars were fine. So, I recognize that there is a problem even if it's not showing up in glucose levels.


----------



## Mommy StormRaven

Well, I unintentionally skipped my bedtime snack last night (just fell asleep earlier than normal) and my fastign level was 10 points HIGHER than my post dinner level was







I don't get it at all...


----------



## kohlby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy StormRaven* 
No white carbs at all. Nothgin but whole grain here.

I usually only have whole grain. I eat very healthy. Yet I was having hypoglycemic episodes and feeling quite off without knowing what the problem was. My fasting insulin was off the charts high, dangerously high. It was the morning after a dinner that included 100% whole grain spagetti. My fasting insulin was fine the next morning after a dinner that included dreamfield pasta. I met with the dietician recently and was surprised about all the foods allowed that I've been avoiding. (And feeling MUCH better when avoiding them). I will eat whole grain now, but I have to limit the carb count. Though the dietician told me to do exchanges instead of counting carb grams, I find I need to do a bit of both. I've had to give up all pasta unless I eat less than half a serving of whole grain. I don't eat rice. I don't eat white potatoes. I only eat low carb bread now. Dreamfield pasta has been wonderful for me due to the low carb count.

I was told that different people don't react the same to the same foods. One diabetic might not be able to tolerate any apples, despite apples not being super high compared to some carb foods. Another diabetic might have trouble with carrots. Another might be senstive to pasta, even whole grains. It's a lot of trial and error. I basically stick to things in the strickest sense and it's working well.


----------



## kohlby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamalemon* 
We are thinking of ttc #3 in 6 months-1 year. I had diet controlled GD with both of my previous pregnancies, but I was close to needing Insulin with #2.

I will see my midwife before we ttc, but I am wondering if anyone has any tips for things I can do now that will help keep my GD under control when/if I do get pregnant again. I really want a homebirth and would hate to give that up because of Insulin.

It could be helpful to go on the GD diet now, even before ttc.


----------



## Munchkingirl

Quote:

except your numbers have to be lower during pregnancy than they do normally. So far my numbers are very good. (fasting in the low 80's usually, after meals under 110 usually)
Should my numbrs be this low always?

My fasting when I first wake up is 93-100 and after eating it is usually around 130 at 1hr. I modify meals, but not really on a diebetic diet (can't seem to stick to it long term in the application). I haven't played around with night time snacks vs. non or waking in the middle of the night to eat yet to work out fasting #/s, but I will. I just always thought that 140 or less at 1hr was fine and 120 at 2hrs was what I needed to look or, but maybe those are too high even if they are in the normal range...? Is that where the thoughts about gd are now, that high normal is bad? I just don't want to be on anything and if these #'s are bad I will work out the diebetic diet better.


----------



## avivaelona

The usual limits docs set is under 90 fasting and under 120 2 hours post meal during pregnancy. (under 100 fasting and under 140 2 hours after a meal when you arent pregnant) I don't know what the 1 hour numbers should be. Its not really clear how low they do have to be to avoid diabetes affecting the baby. I was just saying that was what my numbers have been not that its how low my doc said they had to be.

Mommy Storm Raven...thats your liver making sugar while you sleep, either because it just is, or because of the dawn affect, or because you are crashing in the middle of the night and your liver is reacting to that. I think its called "auto glycogenesis"? Something like that.

You sound so much like me in my last pregnancy. I remember finding that so incredibly frustrating til I did figure out what worked. I'd be so suspicious about PCOS if I were you...there is a really good PCOS resource on the web called "Soul Cysters" if you are feeling up to it you might want to read up a bit there and see if the testing that was done was what was recommended. You can have PCOS without showing the typical string of pearls cysts on your ovaries...a lot of times if its an RE testing they only look for that and maybe free testosterone and not at Insulin issues. If not now it might be something to look at once you get through this pregnancy.

After my sugars being near perfect this whole pregnancy I've been struggling a little the last couple of days. Its so irritating. Of course tonight it really was self-inflicted, I ate a huge huge dinner, and a kind of noodles I thought would be ok, and I think they weren't. (I thought they were bean noodles but they may have been rice, or maybe I just ate way too much in general)

I also can really FEEL it when I mess up and I hate the way it feels (though the food was soooo yummy its hard to regret it)


----------



## Mommy StormRaven

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avivaelona* 
You sound so much like me in my last pregnancy. I remember finding that so incredibly frustrating til I did figure out what worked. I'd be so suspicious about PCOS if I were you...there is a really good PCOS resource on the web called "Soul Cysters" if you are feeling up to it you might want to read up a bit there and see if the testing that was done was what was recommended. You can have PCOS without showing the typical string of pearls cysts on your ovaries...a lot of times if its an RE testing they only look for that and maybe free testosterone and not at Insulin issues. If not now it might be something to look at once you get through this pregnancy.

Actually, when my RE tested she tested EVERYTHING. I got bloodwork done for all of my levels - the first time they tested things it was more than 10 vials of blood. and my FSH:LH ratio is still perfect along with everything else. And the testign that was done was for both RPL and IF issues having gone through multiple losses

All that said today I ate what I wanted to eat, when I wanted to eat and guess what - my numbers were int eh low 120's consistently all day long. After looking at my meals and what is "prescribed" I realize that I'm beign forced to eat MORE carbs on this diet than I normally eat in any given day, and less protein than I normally do as well and today - the one day I jsut ate on an "as needed" basis to my satisfaction and my numbers were more "normal" than they have been since I started this whole thing. So I'm goign to go with that. My carb intake in general was never REALLY high. At least not on food - my big "offender" was always regualr sugared soda. And I've cut that. We've always eaten sugar free desserts for the most part so I'm seeign tha tnurse on wednesday and goign over the whole thing.

I really think my initial results were very skewed. She asked me if I'd had anythgin to eat when she gave me the glucola drink. I hadnt' but I had drank an entire can of regular coke just before I got to the office and then she gave me the drink. Hmm.. that wouldnt 'ahve effected things at all now would it?!

So, I am goign to discuss things with her. I'm beign forced to eat more than my normal intake of crap that is causign a problem and it's only makign it worse. I'm also switching to a differnet doctors office (not because of the "specialist" because I've heard some not so good things about intervention happy - read knife happy - docs in this practice from local doulas) and I'm going over all of it with him again next week to see what his thoughts are.


----------



## purplemama

Hi all,

Glad to find this group. This is my fifth pregnancy, but this is the first time I've actually been diagnosed with GD. I've had to take the 3-hour test twice before, but have always passed. This time, I didn't.







I'm so mad at my body for doing this.

My 1-hour glucose, I got a 171. For my 3-hour test, I passed the fasting and 3-hour blood draw, but failed the 1 and 2-hour ones.

I have an appointment with a nutritionist on Thursday, then I have to pick up a meter and go to a class to learn how to use it. I guess I have to prick my finger to get some blood and test it? And it sounds like I have to do this every day? How often each day does it have to be done?

I didn't think I had a bad diet. I eat lots of fresh fruit, and don't drink soda or juice or sugary drinks. Mostly I drink water, occasionally, tea. I love carbs, though, not sure if that's what did me in.

Anyway, it's great to have a support group! I have about 8-10 more weeks before the baby is here... I hope it goes quickly!


----------



## avivaelona

Quote:

She asked me if I'd had anythgin to eat when she gave me the glucola drink. I hadnt' but I had drank an entire can of regular coke just before I got to the office and then she gave me the drink. Hmm.. that wouldnt 'ahve effected things at all now would








well yeah it might just a tad!

That's funny that you are eating more carbs on the plan...yeah then it makes sense not to follow the plan! I find that if I follow things exactly I just end up eating more food than I want to eat in general and that messes things up.

My lovely meal last night has me up at 4:30 in the morning feeling horrible and sick. Blech. Blood sugar is ok but my stomach is NOT.

Welcome Purplemama. Usually you have to test 4 times a day, when you first wake up and then after every main meal. Some docs ask you to do a bedtime one too others will feel that less testing is ok especially if you are borderline. The finger pricks don't really hurt...ask them to show you where you can use the meter...if you do it right in the center of your fingertip it hurts more than some other spots.

Don't be mad at your body, its a hormone thing and your body is supposed to have more insulin resistance in pregnancy, but sometimes it just gets a little overzealous. If your diet was generally good before than the changes you have to make aren't that hard, just balancing out those carbs with protein and fiber more.


----------



## kohlby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy StormRaven* 
Actually, when my RE tested she tested EVERYTHING. I got bloodwork done for all of my levels - the first time they tested things it was more than 10 vials of blood. and my FSH:LH ratio is still perfect along with everything else. And the testign that was done was for both RPL and IF issues having gone through multiple losses
.

It could be worth it to ask to take the glucose test again. A can of soda would have definately screwed up any results for me. Also, you can have insulin resistance without PCOS. I was tested for tons of stuff due to RPL too. They don't usually check insulin levels. My RE did it based on my history and that's how we caught the problem. I went on metformin while ttc and was going to stay on it for first trimester. (But I think it made my hyperemesis worse so I went off of it a few weeks ago). There are studies that show even a low dose of metformin reduces the chance of a first trimester loss. (And studies that show a drastic reduction in the number of women who get GD if women are on metformin for all the pg. Personally, I'd rather not take meds unless I thought I really needed them though).

If you retake the test and it comes back fine, then at least you won't have the GD label. When I was pg with DS, my OB thought there was a chance that I had slipped through and had undiagnosed GD despite passing the three hour. To help me avoid the GD label, she told me to go on the GD diet but not worry about anymore testing. I ended up induced due to the placenta calcifying at 42 weeks and he was huge - but not built like a GD baby. If I had that GD label, there's no way I would have been able to wait until 42 weeks.


----------



## Mommy StormRaven

I'm switchign docs after my NT scan on monday. I knwo my RE did test for IR becuase when he prescrbed metformin for me he said that "the bloodwordk gives me no indication of IR but if you want to try it we can - it wont' hurt you"

I'll ask to retest when II see teh new doc. I talked to my old mw yesterday and she thinks the results are way off too. My "diabetic Educator" actually had teh nerve to sit ther and tell me that my "high fat diet" was effecting my glucose levels. umm I can't eat a high fat diet - i have no gallbladder! I sat there and told her that when I cook meat it's in a dry fry pan with no oils added and she looked straight at me and said my fat intake was causign a problem becaseu I was coolign in oil - did she not hear me say I don't use oils? um what fat intake? she equated high protein with high fat and duh - you can eat lean meat! um chiken? turkey? Roast beef? lean ham? Steaks? duh - but then she called kidneys thingies and said I was poisoning myself with protein because I eat more of it than carbs normally. umm yeah - I don't NEED that many carbs, I havent' eaten that many carbs for over 10 years! DUH people! She simply cannot seem to get that I'm an INFORMED healthcare consumer as opposed to a sheep.

I'm soo done with the practice...


----------



## Katerz2u

Hi everyone, guess I am joining you. This is my 3rd pregnancy and my first encounter with GD.
I failed my 1 hour glucose by 6 points and did the 3 hour yesterday. My results today showed my fasting and last (3rd hour) draw were excellent but my in between (1hr and 2hr) were off the charts.
I met with a dietitian/educator this afternoon, went over meal plans and got a meter. It looks like the meals will be easy its just quantity I need to watch. Im also HORRIBLE with eating at regular intervals, sometimes I skip breakfast or go 6 hours without eating..its affecting me badly. I am optimistic I can control this with diet, I hope, because if I don't get it under control Im going to have to go to insulin.








Im so worried but at the same time, Im motivated! Wishing you all luck on your journey too!


----------



## lifeguard

I found out today that I failed the 1-hr. I'm doing the 3-hr on Saturday. Actually I BOMBED the 1-hr. The doctor doesn't think there is much chance I could pass the 3-hr. I'm devastated by this & kind of angry.

I have pcos so I knew my risk was higher but I didn't know until I did more reading today that staying on the metformin throughout greatly reduces the risk. Why did they tell me to go off it then?

I'm angry at myself for not doing more research earlier & for not being stricter about my diet & exercise throughout. I find the eating every couple hours a major PIA - I always have & so I've been slipping. I'm just NOT hungry & it is SO much work.

It looks like the OB will want me to go right to insulin. But here's the MAJOR complication right now. I'm supposed to leave for a 3 week trip home 1.5 days after the earliest I can get the test results. There is no time to fit in any appointments (as if I could get them that fast) before the trip & I'm soooo stressed I'll have to cancel the trip. I've been looking forward to this for months (in fact it's been the only thing holding me together).

DH left yesterday for home & our phone is cut off (my goodness I hate this country some days) AGAIN. I feel so alone & overwelmed.


----------



## purplemama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katerz2u* 
Hi everyone, guess I am joining you. This is my 3rd pregnancy and my first encounter with GD.
I failed my 1 hour glucose by 6 points and did the 3 hour yesterday. My results today showed my fasting and last (3rd hour) draw were excellent but my in between (1hr and 2hr) were off the charts.
I met with a dietitian/educator this afternoon, went over meal plans and got a meter. It looks like the meals will be easy its just quantity I need to watch. Im also HORRIBLE with eating at regular intervals, sometimes I skip breakfast or go 6 hours without eating..its affecting me badly. I am optimistic I can control this with diet, I hope, because if I don't get it under control Im going to have to go to insulin.








Im so worried but at the same time, Im motivated! Wishing you all luck on your journey too!

This sounds like me (except I failed my 1 hour by a lot more than 6 points). But my 1 and 2 hour were high. I also frequently go without a meal for long periods of time. I skip breakfast regularly and last eat dinner around 7-8 pm, then eat lunch the next day around noonish-1. Needless to say, it's done a number on my body, too. I need to start eating a night time snack (which I never do) and eat snacks between meals and eat breakfast at a regular time.

I just had my nutritionist appt today and learned how to use my meter today. Doesn't seem too hard, but doing it four times a day and exactly 1 hour after each meal will be difficult to do.

Hopefully, I will give birth in about 7 weeks, so I won't have to do this for a very long time.

Hope everyone is coping with their GD okay.

Lifeguard- Good luck with your 3-hour! I hope it goes well for you and your doctor is wrong! And sorry the timing sucks.


----------



## avivaelona

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifeguard* 

I have pcos so I knew my risk was higher but I didn't know until I did more reading today that staying on the metformin throughout greatly reduces the risk. Why did they tell me to go off it then?

DH left yesterday for home & our phone is cut off (my goodness I hate this country some days) AGAIN. I feel so alone & overwelmed.









I'm sorry your time is being so stressful. How far along are you? Can you talk to your doc about just going straight to monitoring rather than subjecting yourself to the three hour? If you get the monitor you can take it with you on your trip and just watch your diet, its unlikely to be so bad that you need immediate insulin if you are careful with your diet and a single day of monitoring should give you an idea if for some reason it actually is that severe.

You didn't eat or drink anything before the test did you?

The reason they didn't have you stay on the metformin for the whole pregnancy is that metformin is not proven safe for pregnancy in the second or third trimester, thus far there are no studies that prove its not safe but there are concerns it might not be. It is standard practice to take women with PCOS off of it after the first trimester. I took metformin throughout my last pregnancy and am doing it this time too, I have reasons to worry that my second trimester loss was caused by going off of it at 13 weeks in my first pregnancy and so I'm willing to take on the risks, my doctors feel the evidence on it goes both ways and left it up to me to make a decision about it, but they made it clear that I was accepting a certain level of risk by doing so.

If you think it would really benefit you, you could go back to your endocrinologist and talk to them about it, however there are other medications that are considered safe in pregnancy and some people try that before going on insulin (I think glyburide is the most common) you could ask your doc about trying that too before insulin.

Personally what I'd do is get that monitor and see what your blood sugar is doing on your NORMAL diet and skip the three hour GTT. The GTT tests are remarkably inaccurate since most of us rarely chug that much sugar at once on an empty stomach and if you have PCOS and failed the one hour that badly the three hour is likely to make you feel pretty ill.

Welcome too Katerz2u.


----------



## lifeguard

I didn't eat or drink anything before my test but I realize now I screwed a couple things up that could have made things look worse than they are. I fasted for 13 hours instead of 8 - I understand fasting for too long can make sugars rise as the body finds alternate sources of glucose. I also had not been eating or sleeping very much for a couple of days & was quite sick when I went in. I didn't know those things could also affect the sugars & make them higher.

My hands are tied as far as making any decisions between now & Monday as it is Mother's Day here & everything is closed tomorrow. I am going to do the 3 hour on Saturday as I will be able to get the results on Monday & then we can plan from there.

I'm 29 weeks on Saturday so I'm looking at about 11 weeks of this I guess. I know in theory we can just do diet & monitoring but the doctor right away was talking about insulin which I guess scared me. I don't actually have an endocrinologist (I haven't needed one since I moved here) & there is no way I can get in to see one before I'm supposed to leave on Wednesday.


----------



## mleigh23

I just took the 1 hour test this week. And they told me that my glucola was elevated enough to go ahead and diagnose me as having gestational diabetes instead of taking the 3 hour test. I'll be 28 weeks on MOnday. I know I don't have long to go but it's still very scary.


----------



## lifeguard

I'm sorry mleigh. Sounds like we're close to same point.


----------



## kohlby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifeguard* 
I found out today that I failed the 1-hr. I'm doing the 3-hr on Saturday. Actually I BOMBED the 1-hr. The doctor doesn't think there is much chance I could pass the 3-hr. I'm devastated by this & kind of angry.

I have pcos so I knew my risk was higher but I didn't know until I did more reading today that staying on the metformin throughout greatly reduces the risk. Why did they tell me to go off it then?

.

There haven't been enough studies that make drs feel comfortable with keeping women on metformin during the entire pg. I have seen the research that shows that women are much, much less likely to develop GD while on metformin. But metformin use during pg is still a gray area. I don't have PCOS, but do have insulin resistance. My dr was initially against me doing met and staying on it while pg. But due to my losses, she agreed. I did have to go off of it when I got too sick during first trimester, but I still feel metformin benifited me.

I've also seen a study that showed strict diet can control insulin resistance better than metformin. I'm on a diabetic diet for the rest of my life - whether I have GD or not.

What did you get on your 1 hour? I had a 180 when pg with DD but managed to pass the three hour easily. (Though, if you read my post a ways back, my insulin resistance did cause problems then). I felt terrible during my one hour with DD and actually felt better during the three hour - if that makes any sense! My RE does wonder if my insulin resisance is auto-immune related, which could effect the tests way too much. Also, I wonder how much what you eat in the few days before effects it.


----------



## Katerz2u

Just updating..
So far my numbers on the meter have been good. Ive been well below the limit of 120 (101, 99, 81) so hopefully I am going to be okay with diet only.

Does anyone else have to do daily keytone strips for a few days? Doc wants me to test first morning for the next 5 days. I was negative this am, never had a positive dip at the clinic so hopefully that stays good too.


----------



## avivaelona

I had high ketones in my last pregnancy so they are having me monitor this time. So far they are fine. Sounds like your blood sugars are great!


----------



## Mommy StormRaven

Well, Again - I ate exactly as I was "supposed" to per the diet and I spiked my glucose level big time.

I refuse toe take the glyburide again - she had me on it at dinner and right before bed. Takign it had my heart palpatating severely and I coudl barely catch my breath even sitting or lying down with NO activity - obviously NOT a good thing. My "nutritionist" is full of it I'm convinced and after talkginw th my old midwife and previous doctors and them knowing my medical history I'm thinking I was probably misdiagnosed at least a little since under "normal" circumstances my levels are fine, when I eat the diet they are not. The diet has me eatign more than double my daily intake of carbs - my body is simply NOT used to that much sugar in a day .

Needless to say I fired my OB practice and am goign to a more natural birth friendly practice that was recommended to me by several local doulas and I will go over everythign with him at my appointment on tuesday and will happily retake the test under what is a "normal" circumstance for me dietarily.

I dont' mind if this IS the problem but I'm not willign to accept this Dx when it was given under dubious circumstance and the result of doign what the meal plan says does nothign but elevate my levels. So I'm done with them. The nurse couldn't so much as use proper terminology and when DH and I brought up studies that long contradicted what she told us all she did was clam up and tell me that I was goign to do what I wanted anyhow soi she wasnt' goign to say anymore and got very belligerent with us both.

I'm sorry but a caregiver that isnt' willign to listen and adjust for the fact that I know my body and dietary intake better than she does is not a good caregiver IMO. She actually had the nerve to tell my I was eating a "high fat" diet when I told her I was frying boneless skinless chiken breat in a pan with nothign more than a garlic rub on it. She sat there looked me int he eye and said I was cookign with high fat oil - umm I had directly said I wasn't using oil - I never have. Clearly not a caregiver woth her own salt. So on to Dr. Barry Campbell at St. Joseph East - thsi hospital is actually building the first freestanding birthing facility in KY and he had provided backup for homebirth midwives too (which arent' even legal here!) so I feel much better about seeing him.


----------



## lifeguard

Maybe it sounds careless but I would have rathered take the chances with the metformin throughout the pregnancy. My reason being that with pcos & a family history my chances of developing diabetes is already elevated. Through in a bout of gestational diabetes & it goes up even more. I may be irrationally terrified of diabetes - but it is what it is at this point. I have been working SO hard with diet & exercise the last several years & I'm finding this really hard to cope with that it just isn't enough.

My fasting was 140 & the one hour was 249. I'm really not looking positively to the outcome of the 3 hour.


----------



## Katerz2u

Does anyone know if waterless hand sanitizer can throw a reading off? I was in a hurry after changing a diaper and just grabbed a squirt of Germ-X. My reading was 134! I washed with soap and water and redid the reading cause Ive never been that high..and it was 75. What the heck? Was it the hand sanitizer?


----------



## avivaelona

Yeah anything on there can mess up the reading, handsantizer usuallly had alcohol in it.

Lifeguard talk to your doctor about it, they may be willing to perscribe it to continue or perhaps Glyburide would work?


----------



## lifeguard

I already brought up metformin & said no. He did mention another drug but the spanish name is beyond my memory.

I did the 3 hour yesterday. Almost passed out about a half hour in but that passed fairly quickly & the rest of the time went ok.

I get my results tomorrow - so - fingers crossed!


----------



## Katerz2u

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifeguard* 
I already brought up metformin & said no. He did mention another drug but the spanish name is beyond my memory.

I did the 3 hour yesterday. Almost passed out about a half hour in but that passed fairly quickly & the rest of the time went ok.

I get my results tomorrow - so - fingers crossed!

Yuck, I felt terrible for a while during my test also. I passed out for a few hours once I got home. Apparently this is quite normal even with people who dont have GD. They kept offering me a bed to lay down in, saying that lots of moms need to. Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## lifeguard

Got the results today. Abnormal for all 4 readings so I am GD. DARN!!! Anyway, he gave me a prescription for glyburide (sp?) & I am going to e-mail him my readings while I'm away. He said I can wait to see the endocrinologist until I get back in September (which is good since I hardly doubt I can get in to a specialist on one days notice & I leave Wednesday). I tried to get in to the dietician but they had no appointments - I'm just going to get a good book when I get back to Canada.

I'll go this aft to the pharmacy for the prescription & look into the blood glucose meters but I might wait until I get back to Canada to buy one. I'll just have to see if they come in English here or not - lol!


----------



## Mommy StormRaven

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katerz2u* 
Does anyone know if waterless hand sanitizer can throw a reading off? I was in a hurry after changing a diaper and just grabbed a squirt of Germ-X. My reading was 134! I washed with soap and water and redid the reading cause Ive never been that high..and it was 75. What the heck? Was it the hand sanitizer?

Look at the ingredient list. I looked at mine and it contains glycerine and propylene glycol - both of which are natural sugars - so I would not doubt at all if that gave you a high reading. Incidentally I didnt' think of this AT ALL until I saw your post and checked mine with the gel stuff vs soap and my numbers dropped equally as much as yours did jsut between the time I took it the first time with gel and washed with unscented soap and water. I never knew it could make a difference but obviously your bG levels arent' going to plumet that fast if it's not somethign on your hands that is causign the numbers.


----------



## Katerz2u

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy StormRaven* 
Look at the ingredient list. I looked at mine and it contains glycerine and propylene glycol - both of which are natural sugars - so I would not doubt at all if that gave you a high reading. Incidentally I didnt' think of this AT ALL until I saw your post and checked mine with the gel stuff vs soap and my numbers dropped equally as much as yours did jsut between the time I took it the first time with gel and washed with unscented soap and water. I never knew it could make a difference but obviously your bG levels arent' going to plumet that fast if it's not somethign on your hands that is causign the numbers.

Yep, I asked about this today at my appointment. My OB said it depends on the ingredients but yes, yes, yes it can mess with it. Phew lesson learned, use regular soap and water, lol.


----------



## avivaelona

Lifeguard, it will be fine! Simple dietary advice...always eat a carb with a protein and fiber. Eat frequent small meals rather than larger more spread out ones, try not to go more than four hours at most between eating. Carry almonds around as a snack food if you like them, they are good for blood sugar regulation. Don't eat added sugar if you can help it and avoid soda or fruit juice or most really "white" carbs (like white rice, mashed potatos, or white flour) If you start feeling symptomatic (peeing a lot, thirsty, fast pulse,) take a walk and get a little excercise and eat something that is just protein to get things more balanced. If you feel faint or dizzy or nauseous eat something a little carbier but also balance it with protein. That's really what most dieticians are going to tell you in a nutshell. Have fun on your vacation and don't worry too much.

Mommy storm raven did you get a chance to retest yet? I made an appointment to go see my endocrinolgist next week because I've had a high reading or two with stuff that didn't seem that carby. So far most of my readings are good but I want them to be up to date with what's going on in case we are going to need to step in with insulin at some point. I really hope that doesn't happen, i'd really really like to avoid insulin.


----------



## Mommy StormRaven

I'm seeign my new doc tomorrow and goign over everythign with him then. See what he wants to do with it all. I know my "educator" told me santizer was fine with no restrictions, didnt' say anythign about scented soap and told me specificly NOT to use alcohol. THe monitoring I've done with sanitizer vs soap vs alcohol all mad teh world of difference (sometimes up to 50 points drop fromt eh sanitizer to the soap and then 10+ more points depending on whether it was scented or unscented with the alcohol wipe. With the alcohol wipe my numbers have consistently been below 105 on my regular diet (including my average daily carb intake returning to the pre-mealplan level which was lower per meal) and my eliminating artificial sweeteners has eliminated the worsened symptoms of RLS (in dopamine deficient patients - which I am and am on Requip because of it - artificial sweeteners are found to exacerbate tremors) so numbers are well within my normal pre pregancy range using standard alcohol wipes - so I'll be relayign everythign to the new doc tomorrow.


----------



## rhysmom

This is my 2nd GD pregnancy and my first on insulin... So far so good. It's a relief to eat what I should and finally get good numbers! I'm not saying it's fun, but it's what I have to do right now.

Anyone trying for a VBAC???? I'm hoping with a better controlled pregnancy, I'll have a smaller baby (not much, we have big babies in this family!) and will also gain a heck of a lot less weight. I'm 24 weeks and have gained 3 lbs. My jeans are looser now than they were when I got pregnant!

Hope all are well.....


----------



## avivaelona

Welcome Rhysmom!


----------



## kohlby

Welcome and good luck rhysmom! I didn't have official GD in either of my pg but did try for a VBAC with DD. It didn't work out. BUT, she was 11lb 4oz and had the chest pudge of a GD baby, so wide that she couldn't fit to come down. They had to put 6 month t-shirts on her in the hospital and those were stretched way out to fit her. But, if your GD is controlled, then I'd think your chances of a VBAC are quite good! I have no regrets that I got to try for a VBAC. It's so worth it to go through all that pain of trying just so I have no what-ifs.

Did anyone have a three hour GTT early? I figured I'd be given the one hour early and would likely skip the one hour one in later pg. But my dr wants me to skip the one hour even now! I have a three hour GTT scheduled for next week, when I'm only 13 weeks along! (A reminder that I don't have GD but have insulin resistance (IR), so I'm on a diabetic diet for life and have similar concerns of someone who has diabetes/GD but the standard medical care lines aren't really set up for IR).


----------



## Mommy StormRaven

Well, I saw my new doc and went over everythign with him. He said watch what you eat and eat what feels right - your not spillign anythign and yoru weight gain thus far gives me no indication of GD (and he is a High risk specialist) so I'm gonna jsut watch it a bit and eat my usual diet.


----------



## brandyk

Hello all - I just got my numbers back and they don't look great! 101, 205, 184, 79.

I talked to another PG woman and found that the instructions we were given were different. She said that the nurses said if she was hungry the night before she could have a sandwich. My instructions nurse told me to eat a sandwich between 10:30-11:30 & drink a glass of milk. So I ate a PB&J (um, no lunchmeat, what else do you make a sandwich out of?) at 11:30. My first draw was at 8:20. I had a major sugar crash later after I got back from the test.

I had my 24 week appt last friday, doctor said I was measuring right on target. I have Kaiser where treatment is one size fits all, so I'd like any advice/insight on my numbers. I really really really don't want an induction/c-section.

ETA: I also fell asleep between the 1 hour blood draw and the 2 hour blood draw.


----------



## purplemama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brandyk* 
Hello all - I just got my numbers back and they don't look great! 101, 205, 184, 79.

I talked to another PG woman and found that the instructions we were given were different. She said that the nurses said if she was hungry the night before she could have a sandwich. My instructions nurse told me to eat a sandwich between 10:30-11:30 & drink a glass of milk. So I ate a PB&J (um, no lunchmeat, what else do you make a sandwich out of?) at 11:30. My first draw was at 8:20. I had a major sugar crash later after I got back from the test.

I had my 24 week appt last friday, doctor said I was measuring right on target. I have Kaiser where treatment is one size fits all, so I'd like any advice/insight on my numbers. I really really really don't want an induction/c-section.

ETA: I also fell asleep between the 1 hour blood draw and the 2 hour blood draw.

I have Kaiser, as well. My instructions were to fast for 8 hours, but no more than 10 hours, so to have a light snack around 10:30-11:00 pm. I did not pass, either.

These are the numbers they gave me:

Fasting <94- mg/DL
One hour <179- mg/DL
Two hour <154- mg/DL
Three hour <139- mg/DL

Looks like you passed the three hour one only.

I failed the one and two hour readings, passed the fasting and three hour, but if you have more than one high reading, they consider you to have GD. I had to see a nutritionist, and pick up a meter and go to a nurse to learn how to use the meter. I need to draw my blood four times a day: a fasting, and one hour after each meal. It's kind of a PITA, but you get used to it. I'm 32 weeks today, so about 6-8 weeks left for me. I can't wait until I have the baby and I can stop all this.

Did your docs say you needed an induction? I think if you're careful and stay monitored and on track, you should be fine. No one said anything to me about needing to be induced or having a C-section due to the GD.


----------



## brandyk

I have moved on to acceptance. I can't go to their silly group class (and I already told my doc after the first group class @ 12 weeks I would not attend any more - they are an utter waste of my time and take several more hours to accomplish what can be done in literally minutes). I am waiting for them to schedule me. I told my doctor I wouldn't consider routine induction/c-section and she said not to worry about the c-section but we'll see about the induction. Umm, no, not if *I* don't think it's necessary. I am perfectly capable of making a decision without delegating it entirely to a doctor.

I despise Kaiser. They almost killed me in December with their cost-saving measures (refusing to administer antibiotics). [Every time I go in I see their stupid signs about how YOU don't need antibiotics. Well I DID!] I ended up in the ER not able to breathe with a massive lung infection. I had to do over 3 weeks of antibiotics until it cleared up. This did not help with my distaste for doctors.

Did they give you an exchange diet or carb counting? I dislike exchanges. I feel like I am eating the same thing every day. I was doing WW before I got PG.


----------



## avivaelona

Those arent terrible numbers Brandy, if they give you a monitor use it and find out what works to eat, I wouldn't worry too much about a specific diet if exchanges or carb counting makes you nuts. Just balance any carbs you eat with protein and fiber at every meal and test your sugars, you'll quickly find out what makes you spike and what doesn't. Someone early on in this thread posted a sample diet if you want to see.

As far as induction, usually they just monitor you more closely and do growth US and NST's at the end. Watch out for them pulling the "big baby" card. If your GD can be controlled with diet they are much less likely to get picky about it, if you end up needing insulin expect more of a battle. I had NST's with my last pregnancy and they were fairly non-invasive and I was not required to induce. They were reluctant to let me go beyond 41 weeks they said, but I don't know what would have happened since I induced at 39 weeks for completely other reasons.

Avoiding being labled high risk is a really good reason to make the diet work for you.

I don't remember who asked about early GTT..in my first pregnancy I had the GTT at 17 weeks. Failed the 1 hour, passed the 3 hour, got horribly ill, I lost my baby a couple of weeks later. Of course there is no evidence to point to the GTT being at fault but there is no way on this planet you would convince me to do it again for any reason.

My second pregnancy I had sudden GD at 4 weeks pregnant. Found out by accident during a routine follow-up with my endocrinologist.

This one, I don't know if I technically have GD or not, I am already so careful with my diet and I take medication so there is no way to know for certain...officially I'm type II anyway though I probably do not actually have type II, I do have insulin resistance, so it doesn't really matter. I've been having a little more trouble though the last couple of weeks so I'm guessing right around now is when GD is kicking in this time.


----------



## brandyk

Until I get my meter I am doing my best at exchanges, but they don't really work for a lot of things (fage 0% is totally not a milk even though it is yogurt. 1/2 cup is like 10 g protein & 4.5 g carb). I am 4'11" and my mom was 5'0". I know I weighed 8.5 lbs at birth. So they can go screw on the big baby card









I won't ever ever do that test again. I hated it. It is not healthy to subject your body to that. My arms still hurt and I still feel like I have a hangover. I am so sorry about your first pregnancy. That must have been excruciating.

I actually had a bunch of hormone & sugar testing done in november because I'd been having trouble losing weight. All normal, but I was eating really really healthy. Just a slow loser. I think I should have just stuck with counting my WW points. I have admittedly added some less healthy foods back into my eating but overall I am a healthy eater (just not really really like I was in Nov).

I am going to infant care class tomorrow (it was 12 bucks, figured why not, maybe we will learn infant CPR). So I have planned my food to take with. I have like oatmeal & pnut butter + boiled egg for breakfast. Who eats like this? It's like something out of the 50s. The sample plan they gave me via email was crazy. It was like 2-3 times the carbs I normally eat, but WAY less food eve than I was eating on WW before pregnancy & losing weight. And weird crap like 2 pc toast + 12 oysters. Ummm. You are not even supposed to eat oysters while PG.

I am also trying to work on my iron count. Which basically involves me trying to have 2 meals a day without dairy/calcium so I can take my iron. Maybe I can achieve that in morning & afternoon snacks. But I have been taking liquid iron, which needs refrigerated, which is hard at work.

Wah this is so frustrating. Thanks for listening guys. All I feel like doing is whining!!!! I am very interested in getting my meter so I can start figuring my diet out. At least I can check in at the pharmacy tomorrow while I am there to see if they put in the order for my meter.

Oh I emailed with a friend today who had GD. She had a scheduled-c on her DD (she asked for it!) because she thought baby was too big. they estimated 9,14 and baby was 8,8.


----------



## avivaelona

I would just ditch the diet they sent you and the exchanges, it sounds like you have a good handle on what is a carb and what is a protein. I love the diets they give you where you are eating more carbs and sugar than you normally eat, what the hell are they thinking? I think they must think everyone who gets this eats wonderbread and grape jelly sandwiches with a glass of soda normally.

What people on here say over and over seems to be that eating normally works best for them with just a few adjustments.

1) Don't go crazy with the carbs, avoid the most carby things you eat and most white carbs (sugar, white rice, white bread, potatos) No Soda or Fruit Juice.

2) Break meals down smaller and eat more frequently. 6 small meals a day rather than 3 large.

3) Never eat anything without a protein included. Make the protein item about equal to the carb item and if you can get some fiber in there it will work even better.

4) For most people you have to have a night time snack in order to keep your morning fasting sugar low. (though we discussed some exceptions a page or two back I think)

5) Don't eat more carbs than you normally eat!

I count greek yogurt as a protein too. If you really want a diet the one that works for most people is the carb balancing one where its like 15 grams of carbohydrate =1 carb and you can have 2 at breakfast 3 at lunch and 3-4 at dinner, 1 at each snack. I like that better than exchanges because you don't have to trade yogurt for milk.


----------



## myrmom

Hi I'm Maggie,

I need some advice.

This is my third pregnancy, all of which have been GD....with the first two I had an OB who was very relaxed with my GD status and didn't panic over the occasional spikes or that my morning sugars were a tad bit high then the recommended number. Both my boys were great....they were born without complications. Ewan was a week overdue and was 7lbs14oz and Rufus was a day overdue and was 7lbs 15 oz...so no big babies for me.

Here is my dilema...this time I have choses not to take the 3 hour GTT, I refuse to do that to my body knowing what my results are going to be. I have been testing and feeling fine about everything. My numbers are basically the same numbers I had with the boys...again with a tad bit of an elevated fasting number.

(In Canada there recommended number are different...fasting should be 5.3 and under and I am usually between 5.4 and 5.7) so I wasn't the least bit concerned about it as I had the same numbers with the boys and no ill effects.

Well my midwife is freaking out about my numbers and she wants me to come in for a fasting blood draw on monday...which I agreed to, but I have a feeling once she sees a slightly higher number she may freak out and want to put me on insulin.

Would you go on insulin for a slight increase in fasting numbers??

Is there anyway I can get these numbers to go down with diet?? What type of night snack might be a good idea??


----------



## avivaelona

no I wouldn't go on insulin but I'm really anti-insulin so I'm not the best person to ask. I'd make sure to tell your midwife about your earlier GD pregnancies with healthy small babies. If you want to cheat just a touch, take a brisk walk in the morning before going to your midwife (don't over do it! no fainting from excercising whle fasting!)

Try just varying your night snack and see if anything affects your fasting...having the snack later or earlier, all protein or some people do need to have a few carbs. Take your fasting sugar the first time you wake up in the AM, not after going back to sleep and waking again.

very high protein with just a few carbs seems to work best for me for fastings, and I have to eat it at least a couple of hours before I go to bed. So a greek yogurt with a little bit of fruit, a boiled egg and a peach, some almonds and couple of bites of whole wheat cracker...keeping the snack fairly small too. Not a whole other dinner









If your numbers are not good and the midwife is still freaking I would ask to do a repeat of the test in a couple of weeks and have at least a couple of weeks to try to bring it down with diet and excercise before considering insulin.

I don't know how high those numbers are, I've never understood the other system of measurement







If it really is very borderline than I'd hold my ground.


----------



## myrmom

5.3 which is what is recommended my sugars be under would be 95.4
5.7 Which is usually my highest is 102.6


----------



## brandyk

Thanks A - I tried the diet today and after laughing through the 1/2 cup of oatmeal breakfast (with egg, pb2, and sunflower seeds) and being unable to function by 9am I moved everything up and rejiggered a bit. I added up what I ate today and it was too low in calories for sure. I added an extra snack basically because breakfast was totally inadequate.

Thank you so much for all your tips and advice. They are not just helpful to me, I am sure they are helpful to a lot of women!!

I like the yogurt + fruit idea for bedtime snack. I prefer sweet (or at least not savory) for after dinner. Any other "sweet" ideas that don't include the addition of weird things like eggs?


----------



## myrmom

what about slicing up an apple into bits.....microwaving with some cinnamon. Then put some yogurt and almonds on it....


----------



## avivaelona

OMG Maggie that sounds delicious. I'm going to have to try that tonight, we have fresh new crop apples.

Make sure to use unsweetened yogurt, and if you can get greek yogurt or skyr use that instead, its higher in protein. ( if you can't get greek yogurt you can sort of make your own by straining regular yogurt through a fine strainer for a few hours) Almonds and cinnamon both are blood sugar regulators









Brandy I'm such a yogurt fiend, I usually have it every night but let me think of some other "sweet" ideas and get back to you. You are going to have to see too...some people are very sensitive to fruit. Try strawberries, peaches, apples rather than bananas, cherries, grapes or oranges.

Oh and so many of these ideas are due to some awesome women helping ME figure it out last time around...I had a really hard time with my last pregnancy and cried nearly every day for the first few weeks...I got diagnosed with early GD at the very beginning of my pregnancy and it was HARD.


----------



## NicaG

More sweet ideas:
-1 slice french toast (you can make it with cinnamon bread for a little added sweet) with ricotta cheese or cottage cheese, plus some sliced up fruit
-cottage cheese mixed with cinnamon and Splenda (if you do artificial sweeteners), plus some sliced fruit
-smoothie made with protein powder, milk, half a banana, plus vanilla or cinnamon and a little splenda

I like sweet snacks too, so I usually just gulp down some protein (usually cottage cheese or string cheese) and then eat the fruit that I really want, rather than trying to make a combined snack. For a while I was enjoying cinnamon raisin bread, made into toast or whatever for 1 carb serving, but now it seems to be spiking my numbers too much.

For fruit, try blueberries. For some reason, they seem to have no effect on my blood sugar, unlike some other fruit.

I saw a recipe for ricotta pancakes that contained no flour (no carb), but I haven't tried it. That might be another good sweet option.

Also, I get fabulous numbers after eating Zone cereal. It's really yummy, slightly sweet. You can mix it with milk, yogurt, eat it on its own, etc. etc. You can find it at a lot of grocery stores, or at Whole Foods.

http://www.netrition.com/nutritious_...ne_cereal.html


----------



## kohlby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brandyk* 

I am also trying to work on my iron count. Which basically involves me trying to have 2 meals a day without dairy/calcium so I can take my iron. Maybe I can achieve that in morning & afternoon snacks. But I have been taking liquid iron, which needs refrigerated, which is hard at work.

Oh I emailed with a friend today who had GD. She had a scheduled-c on her DD (she asked for it!) because she thought baby was too big. they estimated 9,14 and baby was 8,8.

I took Chlorophyll instead of iron when pg with my daughter. It worked perfectly to get my iron up. My body doesn't like a lot of vitamins so I didn't want to take iron supplements.

As for size, if the GD is controlled, then they shouldn't do a scheduled c-section or induction regardless of size. 9'14 is big, but the shoulder dystocia risks are actually VERY low if the GD is controlled. (My babies were 10'8 and 11'4 and I got to try for vaginal births, though they didn't work out. However, I passed the 3 hour GTT so GD was no where on my medical chart, though there's an excellent chance I had it with my 11'4 baby). My OB's attitude was that women birth large babies all the time, you never know unless you try. (Despite me being super petite). And that there would be no valient attempts to get the head out- like no forcepts or vacuum, since that would increase the risks with a large baby. I was also trying med-free so I knew I could get into the best positions and my OB agreed with this. However, most drs don't have a "birth is natural and not a sickness" approach that my OB has!

*One "sweet" that I love is frozen blueberries. They taste so much more like a treat when they're frozen.


----------



## jenn252

Hi everyone,

I just failed my first blood test and am supposed to go back for the 3 hour. I am using a midwife and she wants to retest me again after being on the diet a week before I have to do the 3 hour (she knows I HATE needles). I am just curious about this diet. I was told not to have any fruit except for 1 apple a day since I was eating way too much the past few weeks before my test (which I hope skewed it).

Anyway, my question is, how strict do you have to stick to the portions? Ex. for breakfast I had one whole grain English muffin with a bit of peanut butter, 2 slices of organic ham (2 oz), 1 cup of skim milk but I also had an apple. Will this screw things up a lot?







: I try to stick to them but one tablespoon of cottage cheese does nothing for me - is this normal? I try to eat a low amount of carbs though but forget what I am supposed to eat with what - this is so frustrating!!

Also, I feel like the diet isn't giving me enough protein, does anyone else feel like this and hungry all day long? They say you aren't supposed to diet but I feel like I am eating way less than when I wasn't pregnant.

I am not overweight (about 140 pre pregnancy) and have gained about 30 lbs already though - am 28 weeks.

This is stressful so any advice is welcomed!!


----------



## brandyk

Ok, now I am hungry!!! I love all the ideas with cinnamon. I took mine out of the spice rack and left it on the table to remind myself to eat cinnamon whenever possible. I got my glucometer today. It is easy to use and not scary (says the girl who still has bruises on the insides of her elbows).

Kaiser has its issues, but anything preventive care is totally free without copay. The meter, lancets, and test strips were all free. No copays with any pregnancy visits, and $100 for the hospital, that's it. The downside is that it's an HMO and you don't know the people at the delivery. (Big downside!) If I didn't have a public interest job obviously I would seek alternative care.

Anyways, I'm taking floradix for the iron. So it's not synthesized. How much chlorophyll did you take? I am interested in trying it.

We normally make smoothies with fage 0% and frozen fruit. (decadent! we get our fage @ costco) I have had to cut WAY back on the fruit. Sob.

Jenn - For breakfast on saturday i started with 1 carb, 1 protein, 1 fat. That's what they wanted me to eat. I almost passed out, seriously. I was totally fuzzy and could not think straight. Yesterday & today I had 2 carb & 2 protein & 1 fat. The generic info they gave me said no fruit or milk at breakfast. I haven't seen the nutritionist yet. I was good for 3 hours after that. I started PG overweight (having just lost 40 lbs). The things they sent me had like 4 choices on their lists. It was ridiculous. So I'm using this
http://www.plus-size-pregnancy.org/g...100%20Calories and tweaking it. I found these were a good guide to the serving sizes
http://www.revolutionhealth.com/cond...xchange-lists/

IMO I think it's mostly about getting the carbs right and then eating at least as much protein & fat to balance it out. I am eating significantly more protein than I was. I am semi following the lists and making my carbs on target and usually eating more protein & fat (butter, olives, sunflower seeds, nuts).

1 T of cottage cheese doesn't equal anything! I have been (in my 3 days of experience) having grits & oatmeal for the carbs at breakfast. I think breakfast is the time you maybe have to watch most for the processed carbs.

So basically yes, after starving for a few hours on day 1, I certainly felt that I was not eating enough. The suggested menu was less than I was eating following weight watchers before I got pregnant (and had me eating like 6 slices of bread a day - WHO DOES THAT???).


----------



## NicaG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenn252* 
Hi everyone,

I just failed my first blood test and am supposed to go back for the 3 hour. I am using a midwife and she wants to retest me again after being on the diet a week before I have to do the 3 hour (she knows I HATE needles). I am just curious about this diet. I was told not to have any fruit except for 1 apple a day since I was eating way too much the past few weeks before my test (which I hope skewed it).

Anyway, my question is, how strict do you have to stick to the portions? Ex. for breakfast I had one whole grain English muffin with a bit of peanut butter, 2 slices of organic ham (2 oz), 1 cup of skim milk but I also had an apple. Will this screw things up a lot?







: I try to stick to them but one tablespoon of cottage cheese does nothing for me - is this normal? I try to eat a low amount of carbs though but forget what I am supposed to eat with what - this is so frustrating!!

Also, I feel like the diet isn't giving me enough protein, does anyone else feel like this and hungry all day long? They say you aren't supposed to diet but I feel like I am eating way less than when I wasn't pregnant.

I am not overweight (about 140 pre pregnancy) and have gained about 30 lbs already though - am 28 weeks.

This is stressful so any advice is welcomed!!

You do need to watch your carb portions carefully (ie it's probably not a great idea to add an apple to your breakfast), but if you eat a little extra protein or fat at a meal, it shouldn't affect your blood sugar levels. That's why an extra tablespoons of cottage cheese doesn't affect anything, since it's almost all protein.

The key is never eat carbs alone--always add a portion of protein/fat at the same time.

I often feel hungry on the diet, and I've only gained a pound or two in the 6 weeks I've been on the diet. It was the same for my first pregnancy. If you're hungry, you can always eat vegetables--they don't count as carbs or fat or protein, and the fiber should fill you up somewhat. (However, I'm bad about eating extra veggies--too much work).

Hope it gets easier!


----------



## mynetname

Just curious,
I read in my little health book given to me at the clinic that 98% of women do not develop diabetes after their GD. However, the specialist told me that the number is 50%, even later in life.
Hmmm. I can't find good research about this. Just made me a bit sad today thinking that way I liked the 2% better than the 50%.
Sigh.


----------



## brandyk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mynetname* 
Just curious,
I read in my little health book given to me at the clinic that 98% of women do not develop diabetes after their GD. However, the specialist told me that the number is 50%, even later in life.
Hmmm. I can't find good research about this. Just made me a bit sad today thinking that way I liked the 2% better than the 50%.
Sigh.

http://www.healthcentral.com/diabete...258197-66.html

The study mentioned in this article says:
While just 2 percent of the women who didn't have gestational diabetes went on to develop type 2 diabetes during the 9-year follow-up period, 19 percent of those with gestational diabetes did, the researchers found.

Full study: http://www.cmaj.ca/cgi/content/abstract/179/3/229


----------



## mynetname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brandyk* 
http://www.healthcentral.com/diabete...258197-66.html

Full study: http://www.cmaj.ca/cgi/content/abstract/179/3/229


Thank you for the links!


----------



## Munchkingirl

I love the great snack ideas and its encouraging to hear everyones story. I am still trying to balance numbers, but I am 12 1/2 wks and really want to get it right on soon. I had a quick question for anyone who knows.

What is insulin resistance and the difference between that and GD?

Thanks, Tara


----------



## kohlby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkingirl* 
I love the great snack ideas and its encouraging to hear everyones story. I am still trying to balance numbers, but I am 12 1/2 wks and really want to get it right on soon. I had a quick question for anyone who knows.

What is insulin resistance and the difference between that and GD?

Thanks, Tara

I have insulin resistance even when not pg. One dr described insulin resistance as "latent diabetes." I'm on a diabetic diet for the rest of my life, but not testing blood sugar yet. (Though I have to take a 2 hour GTT yearly when not pg). My risk for developing full blown diabetes is extremely high. Though I was told to go on the GD diet when pg, it's not nearly as strict as a diabetic diet. There's no standard of care for insulin resistance yet. I will be taking the 3 hour GTT while pg, in two days at 13 weeks and then again at 26 weeks. Add my loss history and insulin resistance has caused a lot of problems for me in the past.

Medically, insulin resistance is when the insulin levels go super high. It's supposed to be no higher than 18 at the lab I used, though the limits are 15-20 depending on the lab. Mine was 38, which is considered horrible, to say the least. I did it the same day as a 2 hour GTT not pg and passed the GTT. The high insulin levels caused me to have hypoglycemic episodes quite regularly until I went on a diabetic diet. Eventually, the body won't be able to handle it anymore and full blown type II diabetes will set in.

*Many overwieght people have insulin resistance - but it will go away if they lose some weight, often even just a small amount. Many people with PCOS have insulin resistance and take metformin to help. I'm not overweight and don't have PCOS, so insulin resistance is a primary, rather than secondary, disorder for me.


----------



## hart2hart

I am borderline GD and have been following a modified diet for about 2 1/2 weeks now. My numbers stay between 78 and about 118, which I think is good, right?

Something weird happened when I did my "after lunch" blood check today. I pricked my finger and did my reading and it read 136. I thought this was a bit high. I thought, WTH, I'll try another finger. Tried the other finger and it was 114. ???? Any idea why such a huge difference??


----------



## brandyk

hart2hart - did you clean your hands? did you have something on one finger that wasn't on the other? if not, then i think it is related to blood flow issues. there are a lot of reasons (including device variations) and i think it is all normal.

my numbers are iffy it looks like. 149 1 hr after eating. my fasting was 105 when i got up at 5:30 (i woke up at 2:30, 5:30, and 7:45). and then 115 when i got up. am i right that the 5:30 was the time to do it? i also did 2 hrs after eating and that's 107. i also tried testing 1 hr after snacks and that's like 117

what to do now? should i shift from 3 meals/3 snacks to 6 mini meals? or stick like i have it and slash carbs until my numbers are right? or if i keep following the diet will everything settle down? I am more than a little freaked out that with these numbers they will start talking insulin. This is really disappointing because even the doctor thought sticking to the diet would do it.

ETA: ok i just did my after lunch test. 128 on my thumb, 110 on my middle finger (just to see, we were discussing it at work, co-worker thought that machine was more accurate than that). so that's much better. i sheepishly admit that i swapped my planned crackers & applesauce for jalapeno kettle chips at the last minute.


----------



## avivaelona

I'd have to eat a lot of protein and fiber in the lunch to make up for having more than one or two potato chips.

having something on your hands or taking a really long time between the prick and the sample can both make your blood sugar higher than it should be. I don't know if there is anything that can make it lower so I'd probably take the lower reading as more accurate.

Brandy I'd try eating more small meals.

I'd eat a very small all protein snack when you wake up at 5:30 (just a few almonds or whatever) and then see what your blood sugar is at 7:45, it sounds like you have a very strong dawn effect going on. What are you eating for your snack at night and what time are you eating it? You might need to adjust that. Usually they call your fasting sugar whatever it is when you wake up for good, so the 7:45 reading is the one your doctor would most likely count.


----------



## brandyk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avivaelona* 
I'd have to eat a lot of protein and fiber in the lunch to make up for having more than one or two potato chips.

I had 2 oz chicken & 1/4 cup cottage cheese, 1 T salad dressing, 3 olives, salad & 1/2 cup SF pudding. Plus chips. It wasn't a terrible amt of protein or fiber.

will report tomorrow on effects of high protein snack at night (mine has been half/half) and nuts in the middle of the night. normally my schedule is wake up 7:45 or so, putter, eat breakfast, and then dinner doesn't come until 8:30, snack between 10:30, 11, then bed. most days i don't really wake up until 8:30. i have a flexible job


----------



## hart2hart

well, i had washed my hands and had taken the first reading. then rewashed them and took the second. very strange... wonder if there is sugar in the soap and i just didn't rinse them well the first time!  who knows...


----------



## brandyk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hart2hart* 
well, i had washed my hands and had taken the first reading. then rewashed them and took the second. very strange... wonder if there is sugar in the soap and i just didn't rinse them well the first time!  who knows...

The nurse who showed me how to use the machine sent me home with alcohol wipes. They cost like 2 bucks at the pharmacy. try using that after rinsing.


----------



## brandyk

Here's my update so far. get fuzzy headed driving home. eat about 6 cashews when i get home. doesn't work. blood sugar 89. dinner ready at 7, i eat. hungry at 8:30. crying at 9pm because i'm so hungry already (snack was at 4, lunch was at 1, but hey, my numbers were good and that's what matters right?). eat 1 cup (seriously) of fage, and fruit. bed @ 10:30. wake up 12:30 hungry. 1:15 get out of bed and have huge handful of nuts. ginormous. 2:08 now, f-ing starving out of my mind.

dinner was 3 protein, 2 carb, 1 fruit, 1 fat, 2 veg.

doctor says yes, she would like my fasting numbers to be under 90. are you kidding me? she wants me to do this to my body on PURPOSE????

this is ridiculous. i am so hungry.


----------



## kamesennin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brandyk* 
Here's my update so far. get fuzzy headed driving home. eat about 6 cashews when i get home. doesn't work. blood sugar 89. dinner ready at 7, i eat. hungry at 8:30. crying at 9pm because i'm so hungry already (snack was at 4, lunch was at 1, but hey, my numbers were good and that's what matters right?). eat 1 cup (seriously) of fage, and fruit. bed @ 10:30. wake up 12:30 hungry. 1:15 get out of bed and have huge handful of nuts. ginormous. 2:08 now, f-ing starving out of my mind.

dinner was 3 protein, 2 carb, 1 fruit, 1 fat, 2 veg.

doctor says yes, she would like my fasting numbers to be under 90. are you kidding me? she wants me to do this to my body on PURPOSE????

this is ridiculous. i am so hungry.

are you getting ketones in the morning? nak, sorry
is your diet low fat? i would try moe olive oil, etc. it adds calories too so that's good. how many calories a day are you getting? i don't think it's good that you are so hungry. if you exercise as well, you need more cals


----------



## brandyk

i ended up having a whole wheat mini bagel with a metric buttload of cream cheese. i couldn't fathom that ANY amount of cottage cheese/yogurt/cheese/etc would make me not hungry. i did fall asleep for the rest of the night and my sugar was 109 in the morning. they didn't give me anything for ketones testing.

i didn't exercise yesterday. my calories are around 2100 a day i think. I am overweight.

i have been using full fat stuff - regular sour cream, eggs, salad dressing. but very little of it. yesterday i had 1 T dressing, 3 big olives, and 2 T sour cream.


----------



## kamesennin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brandyk* 
i ended up having a whole wheat mini bagel with a metric buttload of cream cheese. i couldn't fathom that ANY amount of cottage cheese/yogurt/cheese/etc would make me not hungry. i did fall asleep for the rest of the night and my sugar was 109 in the morning. they didn't give me anything for ketones testing.

i didn't exercise yesterday. my calories are around 2100 a day i think. I am overweight.

i have been using full fat stuff - regular sour cream, eggs, salad dressing. but very little of it. yesterday i had 1 T dressing, 3 big olives, and 2 T sour cream.

You should get some keto-tix from Walgreens. They are usually behind the counter and cost about $20. I can't believe they didn't give you any since my dietician stressed that it was very important. If you are spilling ketones in your morning pee, it means your body is burning fat because you are not taking in enough calories (ketones are a by-product of fat burning, as I understand it). While this is good for people on Atkins, I don't think it is good for pregnant ladies. I only gained 4 pounds on the GD diet but I never had ketones in my urine besides the first 2 days on the diet. My dietician had me add more calories and then it was fine. Some people just have a high basal metabolic rate. It must be frustrating being so hungry--have you called again to get more advice?


----------



## kohlby

Agree - you can get ketosis sticks at any pharmacy. They're not even behind the counter at some pharmacies. My RE wanted me to test every morning for ketosis.


----------



## avivaelona

how irritating I wrote a post and lost it.

Brandy if you are hungry, eat, it doesn't matter if its only an hour since dinner, eat something. I wrote down what I'm eating for my doctor today and it works out to 7 meals a day most days. Most are fairly small meals but they are more than a handful of nuts. I have two breakfasts, two lunches, a snack, dinner and another snack. And since I'm not gaining weight and throwing a few ketones in the AM they want me to start eating a larger snack after dinner.

Those diets make everyone crazy, look at them to see how you should balance your meals, but not as much for the amounts, eat enough to make yourself full, you should not be dieting right now and if you are limiting the amount you eat of course you are hungry.

Though I do have to say, some of the problem may just be pregnancy...its not uncommon for people to just be hungry a lot when they are pregnant, and I have had the problem that I sometimes will get hungry at the same time as I feel TOO FULL from the last meal I had to eat more. In those cases there isn't anything to do but suffer until your last meal goes down. I've done things too like drink a glass of milk when I am too full to eat anything else but still feeling HUNGRY.


----------



## brandyk

Thanks for all the support guys. I have felt like I was losing my mind. i am clearly not getting enough from the medical "professionals." DH was so concerned that he called from work today (which he never ever never does). he is really furious. he's the one with anxiety and panic attacks and i am always totally chill (and haven't had any variation on that with the pregnancy either). i have spent the last 24 hours in some sort of starvation induced crying rage.

I had to go to 2 pharmacies for the ketone strips, which I will use in the morning.

I haven't had too many issues with being hungry before now. I just eat. I feel like my perspective on food has been totally warped in the last couple of days. We all want to do what's right for our babies, and I tried following the diet. It just can't be the right thing for my baby. Hopefully the ketone strips will be unnecessary, because I am just going to eat.

As for the doctor, she was completely nonplussed about my complaints. she thinks that 89 is a fine number and that's clearly ok. i really don't care what the numbers are - even if they are high, this just can't be ok for the baby for me to be freaking out and starving and crying.


----------



## avivaelona

I totally have been there with the freaking, starving and crying btw, the first month I was doing this with my last pregnancy I think I cried every day.









Oh and I know what was in my last post that got wiped out..if you feel the need for a bagel with cream cheese, go ahead and eat it, but try first eating half a bagel with cream cheese and something else with it, like a hard boiled egg, some nuts and some salad greens. If you are still hungry, eat the other half! Just add a few more nuts and some more greens along side it. (this is really easy if you make yourself a big salad and put it in the fridge, just add some "protein salad" to any meal that feels otherwise imbalanced)

Your goal should never be to remove any healthy food from your diet but rather to balance it by making a bigger percent of the food protein and fiber. So don't think of it as reducing your carbs but rather as upping your protein and fiber. If you add some of both to every meal than you will automatically be reducing the percentage of carbs. The only things that really need to be avoided completely are really sugary white carby stuff that you know probably isn't healthy anyway.


----------



## brandyk

This afternoon & evening I added about about calories in. I finally feel normal. I was even able to exercise post dinner!

Last night's bagel was one of those mini ones - not a whole fat bagel







There is no way I would eat salad greens in the middle of the night





















yukko! But I totally get what you are saying. Eat what you feel you need to, but not giant size, balance it out with other stuff and then continue eating if necessary.

Hopefully I can go back to being my normal chill self. My pregnancy has been wonderful save these past 5 days!


----------



## kamesennin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brandyk* 
This afternoon & evening I added about about calories in. I finally feel normal. I was even able to exercise post dinner!

Last night's bagel was one of those mini ones - not a whole fat bagel







There is no way I would eat salad greens in the middle of the night





















yukko! But I totally get what you are saying. Eat what you feel you need to, but not giant size, balance it out with other stuff and then continue eating if necessary.

Hopefully I can go back to being my normal chill self. My pregnancy has been wonderful save these past 5 days!

I'm glad you are feeling better. Your doctors sound wacko, my dietician was seriously nice and was always asking if I felt hungry or was having trouble with the diet. I hope you can get the real life support as well. your husband sounds wonderful, btw. You know, you do the best you can and if you have to go on insulin, that is just how it is sometimes. I was devastated when I found out I needed that shot at night (I had trouble with my fasting #s only, no problems during the day so I had 10 units of insulin at night). Take care, I know how the stress can wear on you!


----------



## kohlby

I have a question for your ladies about the 3 hour GTT, which I took today. I know, I know, I'll have the results in two weeks. But of course I feel like speculating if I passed or not now! My fasting was 93 according to the glucomenter. However, a couple years ago I had a fasting of 107 according to the glucometer but the blood draw was really 90 - so I understand that 93 can go either way. I have been on a diabetic diet since January. (But without checking blood sugars, since they've always shown up fine during the non-pg 2 hour test despite insulin levels being screwy).

I felt more or less fine during the test, other than a terrible headache. However, right after the test, I had what felt like a hypoglycemic episode. It started as soon as I got back to my car, which was less than ten minutes after the three hours. I had stashed a south beach meal bar in the car thankfully. I went from feeling fine to sweating buckets in the matter of a second. My pulse felt fluttery and I had that wierd panicky feeling as well. I used to have this happen quite often until I went on a diabetic diet. It did end about 20 minutes after I ate. (The south beach bar says 1 carb and 2 protien exchanges, however, the carbs come from fiber and sugar alcohols for the most part). I was curious if a hypoglycemic episode increased the chance that I'll have GD. I did not have insulin levels taken as well, though I can guarantee those were totally out of whack based on my experience in the past dealing with my insulin resistance.


----------



## brandyk

2 weeks? Seriously?? 2 weeks?? That is an incredibly long time to wait. I got my results back in um, about 12 hours after the test had ended. I don't know too much about the rest but you can have diabetes and crash and you can not have diabetes and crash. Weird, right?

My last post was supposed to say 500 calories that I added. Mostly carbs. And it didn't affect my blood sugar more than the 2 carbs per meal were.

One more question for everyone - what does it mean when your numbers seem to be totally unaffected by how much or what kind of carbs? My numbers are above the protocol, but it looks pretty clear I can eat whatever I want and my numbers follow a very typical after eating response pattern. Sugar, no sugar, carbs, no carbs. Same after eating UNLESS my number is very low before hand. Basically it is the same relative spike. This doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me.

It would be a whole lot easier to be a mindless sheep patient.


----------



## kohlby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brandyk* 
2 weeks? Seriously?? 2 weeks?? That is an incredibly long time to wait. I got my results back in um, about 12 hours after the test had ended. I don't know too much about the rest but you can have diabetes and crash and you can not have diabetes and crash. Weird, right?


The nurse at the hospital said that she didn't really want to tell me how many days it would take in case it took longer, but most results are done within 5 business days. Seeing how this is a holiday weekend, that would mean just over a week of waiting. However, if they don't have it that day, I'm off for vacation for a few days so it will be two weeks by the time I get the results. In the past, I think it did take about two weeks before I got results.


----------



## brandyk

I didn't realize it was a holiday this weekend! Oops. Anyways, it sounds to me like even with the wait you are not really at risk.

I was informed by my OB this morning that Kaiser doesn't prescribe insulin to start, they prescribe glyburide. This is not a treatment recommended by ACOG, which notes that one unconfirmed study has shown it to be safe & effective. That study was carried out um... by Kaiser NorCal. And guess where I live! Now this treatment could be fine & dandy, but there's a certain lack of objectivity here. Note that the treatments aren't individualized - Kaiser prescribes glyburide.


----------



## jenn252

Thank you for the advice! I retested today and my numbers were great thanks to the diet! I am going to keep on it for the rest of my pregnancy. I am just so glad to know I can control it with diet rather than insulin.


----------



## avivaelona

I would way rather go on Glyburide than Insulin. I don't know why the amount of carbs you eat isn't affecting things much. I think I'd just keep fiddling with eating more protein and fiber and avoid sugary stuff and see what happens over a week or so. It sounds good that you added the calories and feel better.

Kohlby lots of people crash after the three hour, I don't think it makes much difference whether you have diabetes or not, who in the world eats that much sugar on an empty stomach?

Oh and Brandy obviously you aren't having the intense greens cravings I am.







I eat greens throughout the day though I do admit that I don't usually have them at night, I have no objection to it though. Not lettuce though, greens like arugala. MMmmmmmmm.

My endocrinologist confused me, she wants me to take my blood sugar just an hour after, but when I was doing two hours after I did it two hours after I started eating. If I do it one hour after I start eating it might only be 15 minutes after I finish or less if we have a leisurely dinner. I probably should clarify it with her. I'm still having morning ketone problems and I have no idea what I can do about it, I can't eat any more food than I'm eating.


----------



## brandyk

Jenn - Yay for you!! That is really great to hear!!

Well, yesterday things were not all fine - totally obvious to me 2 hours after breakfast. Today I tripled the breakfast from what they originally gave me (yes, instead of twice the food as I was doing, THREE WHOLE TIMES!). I did not crash at all today. Snack was on the go so it was a luna bar & nuts & PB cookie (no sugar, flour, just for the protein). Lunch was a salad and bread and doo doo doo... my # after lunch was 105! But... I don't feel like crap. Snack was a low carb cheesecake. I have felt good all day long, even with the heat (oh, like 95 or so). So I think it might have been the breakfast plus the calorie deficit. If I can get the timing right, perhaps my fasting will go down. this morning it was 121 - I had no snack before bed. Too hot.

Aviva - I actually had to cancel my CSA box because I was giving away half of it - all greens. As soon as I got pregnant I got an intense disliking for greens. I can do well coated salad (and I am normally not a big dressing eater) and that's about it. Cooked spinach. Don't put chard anywhere near me! Barf!

They did not specify - they have me testing at 1 hr after - but I have read that 1 hour after is one hour after finishing the meal and 2 hours is 2 hours after starting.

I forgot to test the ketones again. I thought I was done peeing on a stick for a while!!

My mood is just so much better. I feel like myself again. YAY!!!!! Triple yay for real breakfast!!!


----------



## avivaelona

Brandy if you can break that breakfast up into two pieces you may have less trouble...I have a very small breakfast when I first wake up and a larger one an hour later. I had greens aversion with my last pregnancy. This time around its the opposite. I'll have to look up what they say about one hour readings.


----------



## kamesennin

I hate all the conflicting and confusing doctor advice that surrounds GD. There is no standard of care, test levels that all doctors adhere to, or even which medicine is prescribed. My hospital starts everyone on insulin after checking to see if blood sugar level can be controlled by diet after one week. They claim insulin is safer for pregnant women because it is human insulin and like the one our bodies already create. I don't even know what to think.

Not sure what your dieticians will tell you, but I was to test 1 hour exactly after the first bite of my meal. Also, I found that if I did 10-15 minutes of exercise after eating (30 minutes before I tested), numbers would always be in the 90s or 100s if I didn't overdo it on carbs.


----------



## brandyk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avivaelona* 
Brandy if you can break that breakfast up into two pieces you may have less trouble...I have a very small breakfast when I first wake up and a larger one an hour later. I had greens aversion with my last pregnancy. This time around its the opposite. I'll have to look up what they say about one hour readings.

Ooh, definitely not. Thought yesterday was going to be ok all the way because I figured I needed to add a significant amount of food. I ate breakfast and was woozy one hour after already. Today was completely fine. My snack was even pre-emptive and not in response to me feeling out of it or anything. But who knows what tomorrow will be like. I think some of my problems have to do with my schedule. I don't get out of bed until 7:30 or 8:30 depending what I feel like. I think I would have an easier time if I dragged my butt out of bed earlier in the morning. Then I think you would be right about splitting breakfast. BTW this morning's breakfast was 1.5 servings (3 carbs) of steel cut oats and 1.5 servings of cottage cheese (3 protein). This breakfast wasn't particularly out of control.









Don't talk to me about opposites. Besides the GD & the mild anemia everything has been perfect. I don't want opposite next time! Because that would mean throwing up. Gross!

pbandj - NAILED IT ON THE HEAD!!! And I have said "I don't know what to think" I don't know how many times this week!!!

I haven't found exercising to be helpful in lowering the sugar at all. BUT, I was strolling around the mall today - very very mild activity. This might be more helpful than really exercising. I don't think I'm overdoing it but the exercise I've been doing is probably more active than what they have suggested.

And to add to PB's comment = heaven forbid you go try to find some objective info on your own (like the ACOG bulletin). Dr accused me of finding bad info online. Um, ACOG may be more medically oriented (as opposed to natural/holistic), but yeah, I think that I'm OK challenging the doc to explain why she isn't following recommendations. I have explained to hubby a million times that I already have issues with doctors and I want his opinion too in case I have my head in the sand. He is behind me 100%. We are both skeptics I guess. He laughed at the amount of food they were having me eat and wondered if they KNEW why I was at the dr's in the first place!!! [because i'm pregnant







]

It makes it very hard to trust medical advice when they are trying to starve you.


----------



## avivaelona

getting up earlier and then going back to sleep always messes with my morning fasting levels. I have no idea why. If you can try eating a few almonds or something at 5 am and then going back to sleep it might help (or it might not, its so individual really).

I don't think they really know all that much about how it works. They know just enough to try to treat everyone with the same hammer that seems to work for those with severe GD and there is no definite standard treatment.

LOL btw, not everything is opposite! Just my food cravings







and even then not all of them.


----------



## AustinAmber

Subbing.

Just got a positive







: and I had GD with my first so I'm expecting it again.


----------



## kamesennin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AustinAmber* 
Subbing.

Just got a positive







: and I had GD with my first so I'm expecting it again.

Congratulations!! (not about the GD but about your postive!)


----------



## brandyk

Congrats!!! Another wonderful baby!!!


----------



## Steshi

Just wanted to drop a note and say how great it is that you have each other for support. I had my son in May 2007 and was diagnosed with GD at around week 32. My numbers were so high I was hospitalized and went on insulin. I had no family history for diabetes and am tall and thin. My son was born very healthy and very late--which drove my docs nuts. Even though I couldn't have the birth I really wanted, I made the best of the situation and had the most natural birth I could have in a hospital. You just have to become educated and advocate for yourself. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## brandyk

Thanks Steshi!! Please do chime in if you have any advice at all for us!

My fasting got under 100 today (97). My PPs are all over the place so I don't know what's going on except that I am still experimenting heavily with what I can eat. Basically if I eat a big salad with anything my numbers are low and my numbers for breakfast just aren't good unless I eat steel oats & cottage cheese. Seriously, everything else has not worked. I can also feel when my numbers are high (or higher than 120 or so 1 hr after eating). I find it annoying so even if I get it controlled I am starting to wonder if medication is a good option for me. I don't like spending an hour every time I eat something being on some sort of bizarre sugar high - even when my numbers turn out fine!

But hey, at least I'm not getting dizzy/woozy any more. I seem to have fixed that by eating whenever I freaking feel like it.

I have 2 appts at the hospital today. 1 with the nutritionist and 1... I think to show me how my glucometer works?!?! Kaiser is screwed up. What's new??


----------



## kohlby

Congrats AustinAmber! How far along were you when diagnosed with GD last time?


----------



## rhysmom

I know some of you are struggling to go on drugs (either an oral med or insulin) since your numbers are a bit wacko....

I've been on insulin now for about a month....it was hard at first, i test my BG levels 6x a day, and stab my belly before each meal and again at night around 10pm with a long acting insulin. It's not fun, but we do what we have to do for our baby's, right?

The good news....I can eat again. As in, eat normally. I eat what's on my plan (currently 30g of carbs for bfast, 30 for snack, 45 for lunch, 30 for snack, 45 for dinner, and another 30 for snack) which I couldn't do without my numbers getting crazy high.

I average 78 at my fasting and feel great. Almost always under 130 an hour after I eat and under 100 before I eat. The only times I do go over is if I eat a bit too much....i'm 27 weeks and getting a bit hungrier now!

I haven't had to treat any lows...as long as I eat my snack on time, and don't overdue the exercise I'm just fine.... The lowest I got was after and hour of gardening and missing my snack (it was close to lunch time!) and I was 59...a little shaky, but fine. I ate lunch and was good to go!

So for me, insulin was the right choice..... Everyone's pleased as punch with my numbers and I know I'm growing my baby right! With luck (and a little help as a doula myself, with 2 more helping me for my birth) I'll get my VBAC.

You many ask why I didn't try glyburide or metformin before going straight to insulin. Basically I used oral meds with my first and that was really hard for me to keep stable. I hit lows all the time and was always having to eat crap to keep it up like it should. Since we starting treating my GD at 14 weeks (I requested an A1C that was a tad high, instead of the icky fasting tests) we knew i'd be on insulin anyway, so wanted to start with that when I diet didn't work anymore. Plus insulin does not cross the placenta, glyburide does.....

Anyway folks....I'm not saying it's for everyone...but it's working for me. It's nice to eat the good carbs on my plan and get a great number. I think the stress of that (like only eating 15 carbs and getting a 150 - grrrrr) was really not helping me destress and have a good pregnancy. As stressful as the stabbing is, it's ok. Just 13 more weeks and I'm back to normal!

Take care all!!!!!


----------



## AustinAmber

Not sure how to do multiple quotes, but thanks for all the congrats!

kohlby, I think I was around 25 weeks when I was diagnosed last time. Not sure though, I need to dig up all my paper from last time and figure things out again.

I am planning on refusing the GTT test this time and monitoring myself, as long as the midwives at my birth center are cool with that. I think they trust me though since I defied my doctors last time!

So I wanted to share my good GD story.
When I was first diagnosed, it was borderline and I didn't need any insulin. My fasting numbers were consistently above 90 though and there was nothing else I could do with diet to get them down so I started insulin, one dose before bed. Sure enough I had a high pp number here and there and the nutrition counselors kept telling me to take more insulin. They would have had me on it before every meal. I refused since the numbers weren't off the charts and not consistently high. In the mean time I had been "risked out" of my birth center and was seeing an OB who wanted to induce me at 39 weeks. I think the thought of having a hospital birth and possible induction was the most stressful thing in my whole pregnancy. Anyway, my fasting numbers started going down to the 70's. Naturally one would think that the insulin was helping, right? Well I had a feeling that wasn't the case so without telling any doctors or midwives I just stopped taking the insulin. My fasting numbers stayed low enough on their own and my pp numbers were the same, a little high, but not too bad. After 2 weeks I called my midwife and asked her if I could come back if I got the OK from the endocrinologist and my OB. Everyone agreed that I did not need the insulin. I went back to my beloved birth center and birthed a healthy 7 lb. 2 oz. baby boy at 39 weeks, 4 days. Moral of the story is that I trusted my instincts and they were right. If I had followed the advice of others I would have been sticking myself with needles 4 times a day and being induced at 39 weeks at a hospital and who knows what else from there.


----------



## brandyk

Sigh. Found out today that they wanted me testing my PPs 1 hour after I start eating, not after I finish. The nurse who initially trained me gave me the wrong info. Not a big deal but that means my numbers are really high! I felt much more supported with the NP who is a diabetes specialist than my OB. She also confirmed that with my really low 3 hr # on the GTT I should be eating every 2 hours, not every 3. Wish they had me see her first thing before anything at all. I surprised myself and opted to go on the glyburide (1.25mg) starting this evening. I might change my mind and/or it might not work. Honestly, if I had seen Rhysmom's post (which came in as I am writing) I might have chosen insulin, especially since I have a problem with lows already. I knew I was going to choose one of the two today, since I can feel the high blood sugar. Rhysmom can you comment on IV during labor (if you've asked about it) and what your practitioners are recommending as far as tests go?

They want me to do twice weekly NSTs starting at 32 weeks. Very onerous and I am afraid that even if I am ok with that (which I pretty much am) I don't want the monitoring to turn into a circus during birth. I expressed my concerns about the c-section cascade and the NP was very much in agreement with that. That was slightly reassuring, but again, you don't know the caregivers when you go into L&D.

Everyone seemed REALLY concerned about the anemia today too (finally?).

I am definitely struggling with knowing something is wrong and I cannot control it via diet and wanting what I want out of my birth!


----------



## kamesennin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brandyk* 
Sigh. Found out today that they wanted me testing my PPs 1 hour after I start eating, not after I finish. The nurse who initially trained me gave me the wrong info. Not a big deal but that means my numbers are really high! I felt much more supported with the NP who is a diabetes specialist than my OB. She also confirmed that with my really low 3 hr # on the GTT I should be eating every 2 hours, not every 3. Wish they had me see her first thing before anything at all. I surprised myself and opted to go on the glyburide (1.25mg) starting this evening. I might change my mind and/or it might not work. Honestly, if I had seen Rhysmom's post (which came in as I am writing) I might have chosen insulin, especially since I have a problem with lows already. I knew I was going to choose one of the two today, since I can feel the high blood sugar. Rhysmom can you comment on IV during labor (if you've asked about it) and what your practitioners are recommending as far as tests go?

They want me to do twice weekly NSTs starting at 32 weeks. Very onerous and I am afraid that even if I am ok with that (which I pretty much am) I don't want the monitoring to turn into a circus during birth. I expressed my concerns about the c-section cascade and the NP was very much in agreement with that. That was slightly reassuring, but again, you don't know the caregivers when you go into L&D.

Everyone seemed REALLY concerned about the anemia today too (finally?).

I am definitely struggling with knowing something is wrong and I cannot control it via diet and wanting what I want out of my birth!

Hi Brandy, glad you finally got to see someone who knows what they are talking about! Like Rhysmom I was on long acting insulin at night. It was a stress reliever for me as well, once I got over the devastating loss of my homebirth. I kept with the diet and towards the end they kept lowering my dose until the endocrinologist said I wouldn't need any insulin during labor. They stuck an iv in me when I was admitted just because my ob wanted me started on pitocin (long story). I had a high reading of 160 right during transition but the baby was born soon after so I didn't need the insulin during labor. It all depends on how you labor and what is going on at the time, I think.

I also had measurement ultrasounds and NSTs from 32 weeks, then twice weekly starting at 36 weeks. I went to all of them, even towing my toddler along. Some people really object to these but the last thing I wanted was to get fired by my nice laid-back OB and get something on my chart that said I went against medical advice, possibly causing trouble with my insurance.

I took liquid iron (Floradix) 2X a day and it really helped boost my iron levels without making me ill. If you can find that at Whole Foods or a supplement store it is great. Expensive but it works. I have heard chlorophyll works too but not sure on the dose.

I know exactly how you are feeling--like everything you wanted out of your birth is coming crumbling down. It will be ok. It's not your fault, it's the hormones that is causing all this.


----------



## rhysmom

I took glyburide with my first (for about a month is all) and he's a great kid, smart, active, tall and skinny! So I suppose I'm not as worried about the effects there...so try it for awhile. Just monitor your lows and keep the dialogue there with your doc.

I was told I'd need an IV when i got to the hospital, BG monitored every hour. If I go over 100, they will put me on an insulin drip, and shut it off if my numbers were fine for the next BG test. I'm not that happy about it, but at the end of the day, I'm not as worried about that as I am the other stuff! I'll also need to be monitored constantly because of my VBAC situation, not so much for the GD. my GD counselor isn't too concerned about my numbers during the birth since most mom's won't be sitting down to a big carb filled dinner during labor....so as long as i'm eating a little thru it, I'll be fine. At this point most mom's are hypoglycemic anyway because we eat less with less room to eat!

AustinAmber - I'm excited to see that you needed less insulin as you went...I'm hoping for the same thing too...again I feel like it's more reflected towards eating smaller meals and less towards the end, which i remember with my son. But I have read where that happens....so we'll see.









I'll also be starting NST around 32 weeks... I did this last time, and it wasn't that big of a deal then. This baby is super active, so I'll be in and out of there no problem!!! Drink lots of ice water to get those movements going!

Brandy - Don't be so hard on yourself. You've got this big ole placenta pumping out loads of great (and not so great!) hormones and it's completely out of your control. Now just focus on destressing.....getting lots of rest and only controlling what you can. You are making great choices and doing what you have to do to grow this baby right!


----------



## brandyk

I had a nice stress free night. my dinner PP was 102! middle of the night 103 & fasting was 98 (no different than day before). Then breakfast was 187!!!! Same breakfast as usual. Can't figure that one out. The call nurse started lecturing me on 1 carb for breakfast. I told them it was just not possible, they are going to have to figure out something else, because 1 carb for breakfast I am crashing before 1 hour is up already. So I am stressed out today again







Yesterday I felt good that everyone acknowledged that the standard stuff wasn't right for me and today I felt back to square one again. blah.

I haven't been good about my floradix but I do have it. We have also been using cast iron. I am good about taking the iron pill, which I switched to night time a couple weeks ago. Between that and eating a lot more meat I think it is helping.

And talk about hormones/sugar stress. It's turning me totally nuts! I feel so neurotic and I'm normally just so chill. Silly placenta! I am looking forward to the peace a couple of you have found with the treatments. I need it back!

All the info on insulin needs dropping & NSTs & IVs is very very helpful, so thank you







I hate the IVs and anything in my veins. yuck yuck yuck. My baby is quite active as well but it is still not easy to fit twice weekly visits into a very busy work schedule. I don't think I can get fired by my OB but they did mention yesterday (I have to travel this fall until 35w6d!) that if I was out of area and gave birth after 36w they don't cover it. Fortunately I'll be back home by then.

Rhysmom - I realized from reading another thread that our DDs are only 2 days apart. How fun! I am also jealous of your ltd weight gain. They tested me early for GD (my skinny half sister had it too) and passed the screening - barely - but they waited really long to screen again.

I'm a little ticked that they didn't do some of these tests on me about a month earlier - when my weight gain really spiked for no reason whatsoever. But hey, they didn't have me in for an appt since MAY! (except for the ultrasound, which was with the sonographer). I wish I'd had all this sorted a month ago - I think I could have avoided a lot of the weight gain.

Anyways, I was also hungrier - much hungrier - a month ago. Less hungry now.

Oh one more item I forgot from yesterday - they told me to sign up with medicalert, which I did. Not sure if it is standard or because I'll be traveling a lot. Anyways, I wanted more of a cuff style so I figured I can get the same info engraved on a different style medical bracelet. it made dh happy at least.

Another question (when will this reply end? ever?) = can your blood sugar be higher if you haven't had enough water? I realized when I took my vitamins this morning I hadn't had any water in the middle of the night.. I usually drink nearly a liter overnight (very dry climate).

Ok I am done for now. You guys are all so great to the newbies







I'm sure it will all be old hat to me as well in a couple of weeks.


----------



## kamesennin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brandyk* 
I had a nice stress free night. my dinner PP was 102! middle of the night 103 & fasting was 98 (no different than day before). Then breakfast was 187!!!! Same breakfast as usual. Can't figure that one out. The call nurse started lecturing me on 1 carb for breakfast. I told them it was just not possible, they are going to have to figure out something else, because 1 carb for breakfast I am crashing before 1 hour is up already. So I am stressed out today again







Yesterday I felt good that everyone acknowledged that the standard stuff wasn't right for me and today I felt back to square one again. blah.

I haven't been good about my floradix but I do have it. We have also been using cast iron. I am good about taking the iron pill, which I switched to night time a couple weeks ago. Between that and eating a lot more meat I think it is helping.

And talk about hormones/sugar stress. It's turning me totally nuts! I feel so neurotic and I'm normally just so chill. Silly placenta! I am looking forward to the peace a couple of you have found with the treatments. I need it back!

All the info on insulin needs dropping & NSTs & IVs is very very helpful, so thank you







I hate the IVs and anything in my veins. yuck yuck yuck. My baby is quite active as well but it is still not easy to fit twice weekly visits into a very busy work schedule. I don't think I can get fired by my OB but they did mention yesterday (I have to travel this fall until 35w6d!) that if I was out of area and gave birth after 36w they don't cover it. Fortunately I'll be back home by then.

Rhysmom - I realized from reading another thread that our DDs are only 2 days apart. How fun! I am also jealous of your ltd weight gain. They tested me early for GD (my skinny half sister had it too) and passed the screening - barely - but they waited really long to screen again.

I'm a little ticked that they didn't do some of these tests on me about a month earlier - when my weight gain really spiked for no reason whatsoever. But hey, they didn't have me in for an appt since MAY! (except for the ultrasound, which was with the sonographer). I wish I'd had all this sorted a month ago - I think I could have avoided a lot of the weight gain.

Anyways, I was also hungrier - much hungrier - a month ago. Less hungry now.

Oh one more item I forgot from yesterday - they told me to sign up with medicalert, which I did. Not sure if it is standard or because I'll be traveling a lot. Anyways, I wanted more of a cuff style so I figured I can get the same info engraved on a different style medical bracelet. it made dh happy at least.

Another question (when will this reply end? ever?) = can your blood sugar be higher if you haven't had enough water? I realized when I took my vitamins this morning I hadn't had any water in the middle of the night.. I usually drink nearly a liter overnight (very dry climate).

Ok I am done for now. You guys are all so great to the newbies







I'm sure it will all be old hat to me as well in a couple of weeks.

Brandy, have you tried eating "dinner" for breakfast? Leftovers from the night before, maybe. I have done this with good results, esp. if I include chicken. You could try 1/2 c. brown rice, vegetables, and a protein to see if that changes anything. Also maybe 1/2 w.w. pita or bread with scrambled eggs and cheese w/ some lettuce. That is usually more filling for me than oatmeal, for some reason. It really depends on what type of carbs you can handle in the morning. I had shit readings every single morning--mornings are just bad for me. I tried all kinds of stuff. Finally I had to cut out milk, fruit, instant oatmeal and all cold cereals. I usually had 1/2 piece of w.g. bread with peanut butter and nuts (although this would probably not be enough for you). I did much better with having dinner or lunch in the morning. Also, can you try eating your snack 1 hour after breakfast? That might tide you over until lunch. Good luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## avivaelona

Brandy if you get a really high result like that do try washing your hands and retesting ok? You could have had something on your hands? Or if you let the blood sit around too long before you get your meter to beep and read it you can also get abnormally high readings. If you did and it was still that high, you could try different carbs for breakfast (some people have trigger foods that carbwise should be ok but just aren't for them...I have a big problem with tomato sauce for example, but not plain cooked tomatos, don't know why)

Just to clarify, If you have primary Gestational Diabetes and did not have PCOS or any kind of sugar/insulin issues before pregnancy I don't think there is anything wrong with using insulin, I don't think there is a whole lot of information out there that its helpful for those with anything but severe diabetes, but I don't think there is anything particularly harmful about it, and if it lets you eat normally that is a big plus.

Why I feel it can be harmful is that GD is essentially a problem with insulin resistance, not underproduction of insulin, so here is a body that is already producing extra insulin and then you are putting more in there. If your body isn't already producing extra insulin before pregnancy than I doubt it would be that much of a problem but if you already have hyperinsulinemia I don't think its healthy to just keep pouring insulin in there, you've already got way too much of it. Hyperinsulinemia causes problems just as too much glucose does. That said if my blood sugars were going really high, I'd still take insulin, just not for borderline cases, and I prefer to try medications first...that doesn't mean that medication first is the right answer for everyone.

I think the thing is though that there is no real evidence that for mild GD you actually need anything...thus far intervention has not been shown to improve outcomes in mild cases, only in cases where there was extent type II, or very severe GD absent extent type II (which is very unusual)


----------



## brandyk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pbandj* 
Brandy, have you tried eating "dinner" for breakfast? Leftovers from the night before, maybe. I have done this with good results, esp. if I include chicken. You could try 1/2 c. brown rice, vegetables, and a protein to see if that changes anything.

This might be much easier if I had a microwave! We got rid of ours when we moved to a place with a built-in. And then we moved here because of baby. I haven't had a microwave for about 5 months. We've done just fine without so I haven't bothered.


----------



## brandyk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avivaelona* 
Brandy if you get a really high result like that do try washing your hands and retesting ok?

Well now that you say that,







I should have thought of that. Certainly the call nurse should have suggested it. I think it was high, but I don't know if it was that high. I will remember that for sure.


----------



## rhysmom

Brandy - To avoid insulin/drugs earlier this summer i had to eat 15g of carbs for bfast around 8, then 45g for snack later followed by 45g for lunch. That seemed like a ton of food! Sara Lee makes a low carb bread, you can have 2 pieces for 19 carbs, which for me is pretty satisfying, then I add a protein like p. butter (thinly spread) or cheese. Or butter and a little s/f jam. Then I'd test my BG after bfast, and then have something more filling for snack later. It was a pain, but really got my numbers down for awhile.

My dietician is pretty strict for what I can have for bfast anyway... No fruit, juice, or cold cereal. If I want pancakes or muffins, I have them later in the day for snack or a meal. I can have oatmeal, or those low sugar instant packets work well for me with a no sugar added yogurt. And at night for snack I'll have a bit of cold cereal for milk if I still want it!

Avivaelona - Yep, PCOS is a complete other ball of wax....and you're right about the insulin issues with that!


----------



## brandyk

I'm dying here. pancakes or muffins!!!! i can't think about that any more.

i haven't been having fruit, juice, milk, cereal, etc for breakfast. i have been having steel cut oats and cottage cheese.

i am definitely not eating as many carbs as you. 30 for lunch/dinner, 15 at snacks.

my pre-preggo food logs look positively ORGIASTIC compared to the ones in the past few days. i have just been trying to keep my numbers low, which i can do mostly as long as i am eating bird like every couple of hours (this is very different compared to the standard diet, which was actually a lot of food but was making me crazeee). i am a fruit eater and am particularly bitter that i can't just eat fruit whenever the hell i feel like it. no human being should be subjected to a diet that is 75% fage yogurt and cottage cheese. it's great in principle (i love both!), but in execution, wow, it sure would be nice to chew something. i may never eat either again until the next go round.

dietician was unhelpful to me. see below. PLUS she wouldn't even believe the protein content of fage 0% until i looked it up on my phone and showed it to her. and she said that SHE EATS IT ALL THE TIME. sigh. she also wanted me to eat the same exact thing every day. for every meal and snack. i would go bonkers.

i had to stay home today for a furniture delivery (yay new couch i can sit on/get up from!). maybe it will be better tomorrow at work.


----------



## avivaelona

I swear dieticians just don't even have tastebuds or like food.

I'm a big fruit eater too, and I manage to make it work. Blueberries, strawberries, apples and yellow peaches don't seem to effect my sugar that much as long as I have protein with them.

I have to admit though that my diet is pretty much fage yogurt and cottage cheese with fruit because this whole pregancy I haven't wanted much else. (except for grilled cheese sandwiches and greens) Your dietician would love me because except for dinner which DH cooks, I eat the same thing every day.


----------



## brandyk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avivaelona* 
I'm a big fruit eater too, and I manage to make it work. Blueberries, strawberries, apples and yellow peaches don't seem to effect my sugar that much as long as I have protein with them.

So far I have only had luck with canned fruit (no sugar added of course!). Perhaps this is because I refuse to eat half a pear, etc. It's just so sad to have half a pear leftover.

Today I felt my sugar spike about 2 mins before I tested after breakfast (156). 5 mins later I felt the sugar crashing really hard (tested again, 137). Of course I had to drive to work so I ate some nuts in the car because I had a container in my bag for work. That seemed to work ok. I am less out of it now, about an hour later. Time to eat again though for sure.

The Glyburide doesn't seem to have any effect so far. My numbers are the same as they were the couple of days before I started the pill. I would really like to see my fasting come down because this a.m. business just sets me up for a bad day.


----------



## NicaG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avivaelona* 
I swear dieticians just don't even have tastebuds or like food.

I'm a big fruit eater too, and I manage to make it work. Blueberries, strawberries, apples and yellow peaches don't seem to effect my sugar that much as long as I have protein with them.

I have to admit though that my diet is pretty much fage yogurt and cottage cheese with fruit because this whole pregancy I haven't wanted much else. (except for grilled cheese sandwiches and greens) Your dietician would love me because except for dinner which DH cooks, I eat the same thing every day.

I need to rant about my dietician! She is just such a drag! I have to fax my bs numbers to her once a week. I usually have 2 or 3 slightly high numbers (like 123 pp when I'm supposed to be under 120). This week I had 1 high number because I ate out, and I underestimated the carbs in a tortilla wrap. So my dietician never shows any enthusiasm for my mostly perfect numbers. She just drones on and on about my "elevated" numbers and how I need to stick to the diet and watch portion sizes. Is this helpful or inspirational in any way? Grrrr.....

Also, it doesn't inspire a lot of confidence in doctors or dieticians or anyone when I can take my bs 3 times in a row and get 3 very different numbers (varying by 10 points or so). With clean hands! So much for all the hard and fast rules (take the reading exactly 2 hours after your first bite of food, etc. etc.). I'm just sick of stressing out about the gd, enough!

I know what you mean about cottage cheese, seems like I eat it constantly. It's like a carb antidote--I always eat it to counterbalance whatever I really want to be eating, like fruit. If I never see another bite of cottage cheese after this pregnancy, it will be too soon!


----------



## brandyk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NicaG* 
I need to rant about my dietician! She is just such a drag! I have to fax my bs numbers to her once a week. I usually have 2 or 3 slightly high numbers (like 123 pp when I'm supposed to be under 120). This week I had 1 high number because I ate out, and I underestimated the carbs in a tortilla wrap. So my dietician never shows any enthusiasm for my mostly perfect numbers. She just drones on and on about my "elevated" numbers and how I need to stick to the diet and watch portion sizes. Is this helpful or inspirational in any way? Grrrr.....

Also, it doesn't inspire a lot of confidence in doctors or dieticians or anyone when I can take my bs 3 times in a row and get 3 very different numbers (varying by 10 points or so). With clean hands! So much for all the hard and fast rules (take the reading exactly 2 hours after your first bite of food, etc. etc.). I'm just sick of stressing out about the gd, enough!

I know what you mean about cottage cheese, seems like I eat it constantly. It's like a carb antidote--I always eat it to counterbalance whatever I really want to be eating, like fruit. If I never see another bite of cottage cheese after this pregnancy, it will be too soon!

That is really disheartening that she doesn't applaud your efforts. I heard from the NP today (the nurse service called in to her to notify her of the high number) and I relayed to her the lecture re: 1 carb. She said noooooo don't do that because of the crashes. She agreed that more experimentation is in order. I really like this NP, mostly because she totally agrees with me (but I'm always right anyhow....).

Anyways GO YOU! You are doing the best thing for your baby by making the diet work for you and doing the best you can instead of just going off the rails. Certainly that deserves some enthusiasm!!! You know your body best and those sometimes elevated numbers are just feedback to take into consideration, right?

This week I think I'm moving to string cheese. I need to alternate or something.


----------



## kamesennin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NicaG* 
I need to rant about my dietician! She is just such a drag! I have to fax my bs numbers to her once a week. I usually have 2 or 3 slightly high numbers (like 123 pp when I'm supposed to be under 120). This week I had 1 high number because I ate out, and I underestimated the carbs in a tortilla wrap. So my dietician never shows any enthusiasm for my mostly perfect numbers. She just drones on and on about my "elevated" numbers and how I need to stick to the diet and watch portion sizes. Is this helpful or inspirational in any way? Grrrr.....

Also, it doesn't inspire a lot of confidence in doctors or dieticians or anyone when I can take my bs 3 times in a row and get 3 very different numbers (varying by 10 points or so). With clean hands! So much for all the hard and fast rules (take the reading exactly 2 hours after your first bite of food, etc. etc.). I'm just sick of stressing out about the gd, enough!

I know what you mean about cottage cheese, seems like I eat it constantly. It's like a carb antidote--I always eat it to counterbalance whatever I really want to be eating, like fruit. If I never see another bite of cottage cheese after this pregnancy, it will be too soon!

You have to be under 120 for postprandials? That's freaking crazy! Mine guidelines were 135 for after meals. Jeez. I think you are doing great.








:


----------



## kohlby

I "passed" my 3 hour GTT last week. Well, passed in the GD direction at least. Instead I have a serious hypoglycemia issue. I had hypoglycemia episodes before my insulin resistance was detected. But they ended, according to what I felt not blood sugar testing, when I went on the diabetic diet. I didn't feel a hypoglycemic attack until 15 minutes after the test was done so I'm thinking it went lower than the 3 hour. It was a mere 28 at three hours. I guess I don't really belong on the GD thread anymore since I have the opposite issue for the time being. (I'm at very high risk for developing regular diabetes as well as GD and I likely had GD when pg with my daughter. I'm only 14 weeks pregnant now). I'll stick around for a few in case anyone has any experiences with hypoglycemia they want to share. I will be talking to my dr and getting a glucometer since I'm scared that I didn't feel a blood sugar of 28 and under 35-40 can cause seizures and coma.


----------



## brandyk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kohlby* 
I "passed" my 3 hour GTT last week. Well, passed in the GD direction at least. Instead I have a serious hypoglycemia issue. I had hypoglycemia episodes before my insulin resistance was detected. But they ended, according to what I felt not blood sugar testing, when I went on the diabetic diet. I didn't feel a hypoglycemic attack until 15 minutes after the test was done so I'm thinking it went lower than the 3 hour. It was a mere 28 at three hours. I guess I don't really belong on the GD thread anymore since I have the opposite issue for the time being. (I'm at very high risk for developing regular diabetes as well as GD and I likely had GD when pg with my daughter. I'm only 14 weeks pregnant now). I'll stick around for a few in case anyone has any experiences with hypoglycemia they want to share. I will be talking to my dr and getting a glucometer since I'm scared that I didn't feel a blood sugar of 28 and under 35-40 can cause seizures and coma.

Kohlby - that is really scary. Mine is not nearly as bad as yours but I think the general idea is the same - eat every 2-3 hours (or whatever the time interval that is right for you). Avoid the sugars because you will crash harder after eating them. I hope you get some really good advice from your doctor. And although the issue might be opposite I think it's the same management (although different concerns) as what you're already doing - the diabetic diet. So stay with us or at least give us an update.


----------



## kohlby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brandyk* 
Kohlby - that is really scary. Mine is not nearly as bad as yours but I think the general idea is the same - eat every 2-3 hours (or whatever the time interval that is right for you). Avoid the sugars because you will crash harder after eating them. I hope you get some really good advice from your doctor. And although the issue might be opposite I think it's the same management (although different concerns) as what you're already doing - the diabetic diet. So stay with us or at least give us an update.

Okay! It doesn't take much convincing for me to stay! I figured I'd likely end up back on this thread in third tri when I got GD for real. (The odds are that I'll have GD then - though I'm definately not taking the 3 hour test again!) I've been trying to read up info on-line about severe hypoglycemia while pg and I haven't found much at all outside of a diabetic context. I'm trying to find out if me having dangerously low blood sugar levels can hurt the baby. I've only had one hypoglycemic attack knowingly all pg but still worry about it since 28 or below is really low. (And now I'm reading that waking up sweating in the wee hours of the morning is also a sign of hypoglycemic - which I've done for as long as I could remember without thinking it was a sign of anything).


----------



## brandyk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kohlby* 
Okay! It doesn't take much convincing for me to stay! I figured I'd likely end up back on this thread in third tri when I got GD for real. (The odds are that I'll have GD then - though I'm definately not taking the 3 hour test again!) I've been trying to read up info on-line about severe hypoglycemia while pg and I haven't found much at all outside of a diabetic context. I'm trying to find out if me having dangerously low blood sugar levels can hurt the baby. I've only had one hypoglycemic attack knowingly all pg but still worry about it since 28 or below is really low. (And now I'm reading that waking up sweating in the wee hours of the morning is also a sign of hypoglycemic - which I've done for as long as I could remember without thinking it was a sign of anything).

I am glad you decided to stay. My NP said the hypoglycemia, which I had some issues with in Nov before losing some weight was a diabetes precursor/warning sign. I am going to be on the ball about losing weight once baby comes.

Just keep on your diet and make sure you eat frequently!


----------



## rhysmom

Kohlby - one of my doula clients had the same thing.... Everyone's right in saying to treat it, dietwise, with the GD diet and be very careful about too much sugar... Your body is doing the opposite than us, pumping out loads of insulin instead of us, who are getting it blocked! How frustrating! Now you need to get with a dietician or someone who can talk to you about treating your lows appropriately. Good luck!

NicaG - that stinks about your dietician. I'm really lucky that mine is great! And my GD counselor gave me the ok to add a little extra insulin on those special meals... I'm going to the UK next Wednesday and I am FOR SURE getting a real curry. I'm ok watching portions, but I know this will spike my BG level....so she helped me make a plan of attack so I can enjoy myself on this very special vacation.

BrandyK - sorry about the muffin/pancake talk! maybe you could try some lowcarb bread and make french toast with s/f syrup for dinner one nite? Make sure you get some protein in there. I know I can only have 3 pieces to stay under my carbs (and very little syrup) but it's worth it for me!!! And I'm making homemade blueberry muffins with splenda and 1/2 w/w flour/white flour. I do not put any topping on top (the best part - boooo!) but I can eat 2 for snack and stay at my 30g. if I make any of this stuff on my own I do lots better than anything I buy along these lines, inc. Weight Watcher products.

Oh and for portion control (not a problem in this house since my 2 boys (DS and DH) inhale every leftover) You could make a batch of muffins and freeze them, only defrosting what you will eat at a time. That worked for me when I was eating for one!


----------



## Munchkingirl

Well you guys seem to have so many more people "helping" with your management. I have only had my midwife and she doesn't have a whole lot of clients with it. I saw a dietician once. I have learned way more on here than I every did in rl through 4 pgs. Fasting #'s are still sporadic, but it has only been over 100 twice, so I am not going to stress about it anymore. Mornings have always been a problem for me, so like everyone else has said it just takes some more creative ideas. I have had a longer bout of nausea with this one, so eating "dinner" hasn't been super appealing, but that usually works for lower #'s. The rest of the day is fine as long as I am good. I am going to focus less on this (in a healthy way) since the last babes were all "normal" weights and none showed signs of being GD babies. I am always late (7 days to 14 days), so they are bound to be a little bit bigger anyway.

Side note: I was wondering if the normal #'s for kids should be the same, lower, higher as/than an adults "normal" #'s? I would like to check them periodically....just in case. Thanks


----------



## avivaelona

Why do you want to check your kids? I don't think I'd get so obsessive about that, do you have concerns about symptoms?

Kohlby stay, most of the ways you treat hypo glycemia are the same anyway, and it means being just as focused on remembering to eat and eating well.

I would say to the unhelpful dieticians that they are being unhelpful. I'm not sure why some docs seem to think that so many of us are cavalier about this when the truth is most of us just obsess way too much about it.


----------



## brandyk

Hello ladies! Hope all is well your way.

Munchkin - it looks like the lack of all the people "helping"







works just fine for you!! Unless your kids are very obese I don't think you're supposed to worry about their blood sugar before puberty. It is supposed to be higher and over controlling it can cause brain damage and all that stuff. Just feed em healthy and ask your doc if you need to worry about them.

Last week I made SF cheesecake and topped with SF cherry pie filling. yum yum. I will very likely make more this week.

They were out of string cheese at costco this week







so i got a block of cheddar that DH will have to cut up for me. I am like a small child and like everything cut up or I won't take it out of the fridge to eat. too hard! Thank goodness starting in June he will be a SAHD. baby & I will never want for cut up foods









They doubled my glyburide to 1 pill (2.5 mg) before bed last night. My fasting was down to 93 this morning. Breakfast is still killing me and I haven't fixed it yet. Except the other day I had 2 boiled eggs, 1 ww mini bagel & a crapload of cream cheese and it was under 140. I think it might have been the addition of a bunch of fat. Still playing. All my other numbers are fine and I can basically eat mostly normal starting around 4pm or so. Last night I was listening to my hypnobabies and forgot to snack so it was really low so I spent all night eating. I have had less crazy sugar highs since I've been on the pill so I feel better.


----------



## Munchkingirl

No I wsan't trying to be to worried about the kids, but hubby is a dessert kind of guy (reeaall supportive of the gd







) and the kids ofcourse want that kind of food. We limit those things to certain "yummy days" a week so I really am not worried. The only reason I asked is because ds age 4 always asks if he can do his blood too and I let him the other day. He is a trooper and my more independant one so the prick didn't even induce an "ow". We had been out all day and had a bad/quick meal of ramen (don't throw things at me, it's not often and I didn't eat it) and I checked his blood at around 50 mins after eating and it was 155. If that was me I would be in trouble and that is the only reason I asked, but generally he is active (we have acreage and he loves to be out), not overweight, and they usually eat what I make with daily veggies and fruit. So, anywho....those were just my meanderings. Thanks


----------



## lifeguard

This thread has been really active - lots of good info! Thanks!

I got my diagnosis almost 3 weeks ago just 2 days before I left the country to come home to Canada for a 3 week trip. I bought my monitor here when I arrived & have been basically winging it on my own, doing lots of reading from the library & trying to get a grip on things. I couldn't see the endo or dietician before I left (only a day isn't enough time to get an appt). I've also been pretty limited on internet access (haven't been on in 2 weeks!).

I am on the glyburide. I take it in the morning (others mentioned the evening). I have found if I take with breakfast like the ob directed I get a big spike in my bg but if I wait 45 minutes to eat breakfast I'm fine. For lunch it doesn't seem to matter one iota what I eat - my readings are always good.

The first week & a half I was a mess. I cried every single day about this. I was soooo stressed & monitoring my bg just made things worse 'cause I obsessed about every reading trying to figure out exactly what caused the changes but not finding any real patterns.

But when I sent a week's worth of readings to my ob he seemed pleased. I feel much better now although my readings are still not as low as he had orginally outlined. But they are within the guidelines laid out by the Canadian diabetic association.

I have one more week before I head back & then I should be able to see some of the "specialists" & hopefully I'll be able to get a little tighter control.

Is it just me or is the "big baby" thing blown a little out of proportion?


----------



## brandyk

Munchkin - the #s for GD are first of all lower than for regular diabetics & regular people. And waaaay lower than for children. As far as I know it is totally normal!

My FBS this morning was 76... I didn't do the middle of the night test so I don't know what is up with that. all my numbers the rest of the day were more on par with the past few days. i didn't test it twice but maybe i should have.

lifeguard - the NP (specialist) said I am taking the glyburide at night to deal with the baseline BS readings. so perhaps a slightly different perspective/way of doing things although i'm sure it all pretty much works out in the end.

i did feel last night about 30-45 mins after i took my pill a very slight wave of nausea. i am not prone to it (and haven't been nauseated the whole pg) so i think it must be due to the pill.

i am still doing several more snacks per day and less food at meals. it works well for me. i like to snack anyhow! tonight i made turkey/cottage cheese/oatmeal meatballs and had those with a half serving of pasta (the high protein/fiber kind) and 1 serving of sauce and some veg. yum. so you can see i don't include the milk & fruit with dinner but i will probably have a pudding after i check my BS. post dinner it's like a smorgasbord around here. but it seems to be working right for me.


----------



## Sage_SS

Gah! So here I am, with you guys. My OB called yesterday and told me my results came back high. Phooey....

I'm 28 weeks and this is my fourth baby, I've never gotten it with the others. But I found out WHY I got this time while researching what gestational diabetes is.
Two years ago I had severe, chronic pancreatitis. It took 11 months before my pancreas started to heal and by then so much damage had been done.

It would have been REALLY nice to have gotten a heads up from my stupid OB. If he would have told me that the chances of getting GD this time are much higher, I'd have watched my diet more closely.

Some of the symptoms I've been getting are incessant thirst, a feeling like I'm drugged or drunk, and a HUGE growth spurt in the last 4 weeks (6 cm!!)

My OB wants me to go in for the 3 hour test but I've told him no. Not unless he can get someone to come to me to do it. He is starting to really, really tick me off.

So watching my hubby take all my snack food out of my room yesterday instilled this deep fear that I'm going to starve to death. I can't just snack all day on veggies, I need food. Meals. My mom is bringing me some kind of chicken, egg, cheese, bacon and pickle salad. I'm so hungry.

I'm concerned about the size of this baby. I have big babies to begin with. My first was 10 lbs. My second was 8.4 (3 weeks early) and my third was 6.4 (6 weeks early). I really, really, really do not want to have another c/s. My last was a c/s because she flipped breach.

So hello.. this is me.


----------



## brandyk

wah. i just wrote you a bunch sage and i lost it. poop!!!

anyhow, i'm sorry that you're here, but hopefully we can get you through feeling like crap to doing better (although it seems like you already have a big challenge with bed rest). refer to my top post on this page & the change to my last post. things are going WAY better for me and i feel so much better.

i promise once you figure everything out that you will not feel hungry. now that i'm on medication and my BS is under control I can eat again. not profligately but I can eat. that's kind of nice. my BS barely reacts to nice balanced meals now. before it was all over the place and it did NOT feel good.

i am so grateful to everyone here that got me through the last couple of weeks. we can get you through too!


----------



## Sage_SS

Thanks Brandyk! My mom brought me a ton of snack foods yesterday. I'm trying to enjoy them even tho they're all sugar free and low to no carbs, but some just taste like chalk.
She's been on the Atkins diet for about 5 years now, which is quite similiar to a diabetic diet. She's got lots of tasty recipes so I'm looking forward to some cheesecake on the weekend.

I still have to get the finger poker but I was told I have to keep it below 7.5. Is this the same for everyone else? What do you do if it is higher?


----------



## brandyk

Sigh. Canadians.







JK!! Ok so our numbers that you see, you can divide by 18 to get them in your terms. most people i think are at 140 1 hr after eating. that is very close to your 7.5.

i don't have any special foods except i did get some SF jelly. my snacks usually contain cottage cheese, cheese, fruit, nuts, yogurt (fage, which is high protein/low carbs). like i said i made the SF cheesecake and got SF cherry topping for it. that's good. i have been able to eat chocolate (afternoons/nights only) when i balance it with other food. i use high fiber/protein pasta anyway, so that has been fine. i have been able to eat SF ice cream at night too. i do have snack bars (kashi roll & balance bar gold are both ok) so those are kind of special foods because normally i would eat a granola bar instead of a protein bar, but they are readily available.

i have been very successful when i eat a salad although i kind of dislike it. i make a point to use regular dressing (read the label though!) to entice myself to eat a salad. if you are a nibbler like me you might like nuts (although be careful with the calories since you are on bedrest). i like to pick at things. so during the day i am at every 2 hours for eating and and night it is more like every 1-1.5.

be sure you are eating good healthy proteins. i am sure you will soon find this involves a RIDICULOUS amount of dairy products. i sure wish i had a microwave at home because i would totally just nuke some lunchmeat. i should buy some to bring to work actually...









I am going to faculty lunch for the first time since this whole debacle. it should be interesting. hope there's something to eat!!


----------



## kohlby

We were out of town on vacation so I hadn't checked in for a few days. However, since then I've read that glucometers are not accurate for low blood sugar! Ugh - that was going to make me feel better to use one since I guess mine would be called "unawareness reactive hypoglycemia." (Yep, the medical term for hypoglycemia and not feeling it is actually unawareness!)

I've been reading some of your posts about your dieticians and I think your dieticians need to get together with mine and then maybe we can get a middle of the line one! I was not impressed with mine at all. (I did go after my insulin resistance was diagnosed but before the hypoglycemia). The diet she "put" me on had way too many carbs since I've been doing a diabetic diet for about six months before that. She had me eating 4 fruit exchanges a day even! She allowed anything from the carb exchange list, even regular pasta. (Though I know I can't handle even whole grain pasta and can only eat dreamfield's low carb pasta). Y'all not from the south are going to love this - even chitterlings were listed on an exchange list. (Chitterlings are pig intestines, usually served boiled in oil). I ate more healthy while not on the diabetic diet at all then how I could eat to still stay on the GD diet guidelines I was given. I use the basic GD diet I was given and make it a heck of a lot more strict. (More like south beach, but not phase 1).


----------



## kohlby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brandyk* 

i have been very successful when i eat a salad although i kind of dislike it. i make a point to use regular dressing (read the label though!) to entice myself to eat a salad. if you are a nibbler like me you might like nuts (although be careful with the calories since you are on bedrest).

I've found that adding fat to my diet helped, so there was more reason to pick the full-fat dressings. (Also, the low fat ones often add more sugar). Nuts don't make me eat any more calories since they do satisfy me better. Also, once again, that extra fat does make me feel better. I haven't done any research to know if there's a reason behind it, but increasing my fat did help. (However, I've always eaten very low fat naturally so I'm still not eating a high fat diet by any means).


----------



## avivaelona

I found when I was eating way too much saturated fat it didn't help but that good fats seemed to be ok, and helped...so it was a balance thing, avocado, nuts, etc are good fats.

Hiya Sage, Sorry you have to be here too, the only special food I use is a pasta that is lower carb (it has lentil flour in it) and higher protein that we really like the taste of, its made by Bertolli don't know if they have that in Canada. I don't like most low carb stuff but I like this pasta. Otherwise I just stick to lower carb foods naturally or doing a lot of balance, other than fruit I don't crave carbs that much but I do eat way too much fruit. I just balance it with a lot of protein.


----------



## Sage_SS

I've hit a bit of a fork in the road. The only breads I can eat, or pastas, are made with whole wheat. I don't eat whole wheat because it irritates my excema and causes outbreaks. Do I sacrifrice the skin for the stomach?

*sigh*.. we get meals brought to us but I don't think I'll be eating them anymore. We get alot of lasagna, shephard's pie.. etc. Last night I didn't eat dinner until nearly 9:30.


----------



## myrmom

Quote:

Thanks Brandyk! My mom brought me a ton of snack foods yesterday. I'm trying to enjoy them even tho they're all sugar free and low to no carbs, but some just taste like chalk.
She's been on the Atkins diet for about 5 years now, which is quite similiar to a diabetic diet. She's got lots of tasty recipes so I'm looking forward to some cheesecake on the weekend.

I still have to get the finger poker but I was told I have to keep it below 7.5. Is this the same for everyone else? What do you do if it is higher?
I try and stay away from sugar free stuff and eat real snacks in moderation and with balancing other foods...much tastier in the end.

In Canada For GD your recommended numbers are

Fasting 5.3 or lower
1hr 8.1 or lower
2hrs 6.7 or lower..

good luck


----------



## Sage_SS

I'm sorry, bear with me. I don't know what that means. I hr, and 2 hr? Do you mean post eating?
I'm on full bedrest and can't go to the diabetes clinic. My OB just told me to keep it under 7.5.

So what happens if its higher? Do I not eat anything for awhile? Should I eat something specific right away? Stand on my head? Do the hokey pokey?


----------



## avivaelona

If it goes too high, eat something that is just protein, drink a bunch of water, and do some excercise....except I know you can't do excercise but theoretically you'd go take a walk or do the hokey pokey ....and don't eat whatever it was again. I'd avoid the whole wheat if it gives you excema. You can have lasagna, just have a little lasagna and eat it with a big salad with some nuts or hardboiled egg on it.

Yeah she means one or two hours after eating, whichever one your doctor told you to do, there is no real consensus.

Sage I'm sorry I know this is so doubly complicated for you because you can't just jump up and cook your own food and you can't go take a walk, and so forth. Do what you can to control it with diet but if you need to take insulin than do it. I forget what you said, are they willing to try glyburide or metformin with you?


----------



## Sage_SS

My OB... grr...

No. He hasn't really told me anything. I don't even think he's clued into the fact that I have the GD because of my pancreas yet.







He switched me to heparin instead of fragmin because of the enormous difference in cost. Ten days of fragmin - $130. Three months of heparin - $15. Jeez...

I've barely eaten today. I had a piece of toast this morning. And a cup of coffee. I've had three cups of chamomile tea and some water. I'm having problems swallowing and chewing (stupid ear). It just occured to me that this might not be great for my blood sugar. I can't taste anything, my sinuses are fully blocked. The thought of eating an egg, or some cheese makes my stomach roll. Nuts would probably rip my throat up.

Really, this is just starting to seem quite ridiculous.

wait.. is excersise one of the main ways to handle gestational diabetes? I kept seeing it on the various sites I perused to research it, but I assumed it was a suggestion. Like its just an obvious way to keep healthy.


----------



## JamieBrewHa

My sister just got the phone call that she has GD. Her #s from her 1-hr test were 227, so they said they wont even bother with the 3 hr-test. She's freaking out and pretty lost. So I'm just trying to find information to help and support her. Wanted to say hi! I 'm sure I'll have questions.... I'm gonna go back and read the whole thread!


----------



## SPACE07

I was dx last week with GD and have an appt with the dietition for meal plan and bs monitoring. I feel so much better after reading this thread! And so much more informed going into this!! Thank you!!


----------



## avivaelona

Tell your sis not to freak, it will be ok.

Welcome Space.

I wouldn't worry too much about one day not eating Sage, try some of that sugar free Jello. When you can handle some dairy again, smoothies made with yogurt and/or soymilk are good, and chicken soup or tofu miso soup is good if you don't have too many noodles.

excercise helps, especially long slow excercise like walking, but I can't excercise either you know, and I do manage. Not having a chef in the house is harder. Snack plates of nuts, cheeses, boiled eggs, a little fruit or just a few crackers, chef salad? (trying to think of things hubby can leave for you to eat) Let mom help you figure out what is ok, but ask if she'll stick more to "real" food and less "lowcarb" stuff you don't want to go quite as low carb as an Atkins diet.


----------



## kohlby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sage_SS* 
My OB... grr...

No. He hasn't really told me anything. I don't even think he's clued into the fact that I have the GD because of my pancreas yet.







He switched me to heparin instead of fragmin because of the enormous difference in cost. Ten days of fragmin - $130. Three months of heparin - $15. Jeez...


How is the cost of lovenox? I have a clotting disorder so I looked into heparin/lovenox - though they ended up thinking I didn't need it. They generally prescribe the lovenox here until the end and then switch to the heparin.

*Exercise helps level out blood sugar levels. So, it's more than just a healthy habit.


----------



## brandyk

Oooh I have been busy and missed so much!

Despite the nutritionist being psycho about doing low fat anything, I have also found that a good helping of fat helps significantly with my blood sugar.

Um, no chitterlings for this southern girl, thanks!!!

exercise helps with your blood sugar. so does being well hydrated. drink a good amount of water all day long like you are supposed to. eat things with fiber when you are doing regular meals but if your BS is just high try eating protein. try to not eat carbs again until it is less than 5.5 (slightly higher than your fasting).

try to eat some high protein yogurt (the greek yogurt/fage) or cottage cheese with your toast. i got some protein shakes to have for when i needed to balance stuff and didn't feel like eating cheese eggs etc. i have lunch at work several times a week so i just eat a bunch of salad and down a shake. no its not whole foods etc but we do what we can. i am very busy now that school is back in.

don't eat WW just because they tell you. you can get an idea of what you can eat by checking out diabetic exchange lists or just going by the carbs. i eat 30-45 g of carbs at a time. your body will react differently to different things. weird thing i have found - i have less rxn to breads than i do whole grains!!! what's up with that? NO IDEA!


----------



## brandyk

boo. my numbers have popped up by 10 pts or so over the last few days. today's fasting was over 100. i haven't been eating fruit etc and have been eating very little again to try to keep the numbers low. yesterday was a full on crying jag for hours (damnit i was freaking HUNGRY but my sugar was at 120 something so i couldn't eat). this is driving me nuts. i had like a week of happiness. despite starving i also gained 3 pounds over the last couple of days. going in soon for my 28 weeks appt with my condescending OB. tired of this crap. very tired of it. BLAH!


----------



## kamesennin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brandyk* 
boo. my numbers have popped up by 10 pts or so over the last few days. today's fasting was over 100. i haven't been eating fruit etc and have been eating very little again to try to keep the numbers low. yesterday was a full on crying jag for hours (damnit i was freaking HUNGRY but my sugar was at 120 something so i couldn't eat). this is driving me nuts. i had like a week of happiness. despite starving i also gained 3 pounds over the last couple of days. going in soon for my 28 weeks appt with my condescending OB. tired of this crap. very tired of it. BLAH!

If your blood sugar is at 120, isn't it ok to have protein? Protein (not in the form of milk) doesn't significantly raise blood sugar, so I think it would be ok to have a handful of nuts, an egg, chicken breast or something similar. It makes me sad to think that you are crying because you are hungry.


----------



## avivaelona

brandy you really just might not be able to do his with diet alone









If you are hungry, eat, sometimes eating, especially if you choose something high in protein will trigger another insulin burst and bring your sugar down anyway.


----------



## brandyk

i have been trying to do it with diet because i am wary about upping the glyburide. yesterday just sucked too much so i ate more today. i talked to the OB. they aren't really keen on upping the G either because of the hypoglycemia. but we are waiting a few more days before doing anything.

alas, protein is not really a hunger killer for me. i can spend ALL DAY eating egg, cheese, nuts etc. and still be hungry. the carbs might make my blood sugar wonky (and me go crazy) but they also make me not hungry. 5 days ago when my BS was fine after eating it was like, ok, time to eat again NOW. now it is like OH MY GOD MY BLOOD SUGAR IS SO HIGH AND I CANT EAT ANYTHING BUT I AM FREAKING HUNGRY.














BTW i have gained no weight so no, i have not eating too much (dr was actually amazed about how sensitive i appear to be to carbs during pregnancy. like totally wow). my situation a few days ago was much more preferable (the smorgasbord).

but i will keep the protein thing in mind if it will keep the insulin up so i can eat again and not feel like i am starving. it makes me SERIOUSLY cranky.

here's to string cheese (at least it's fun and my dog likes it too)!


----------



## kamesennin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brandyk* 
i have been trying to do it with diet because i am wary about upping the glyburide. yesterday just sucked too much so i ate more today. i talked to the OB. they aren't really keen on upping the G either because of the hypoglycemia. but we are waiting a few more days before doing anything.

alas, protein is not really a hunger killer for me. i can spend ALL DAY eating egg, cheese, nuts etc. and still be hungry. the carbs might make my blood sugar wonky (and me go crazy) but they also make me not hungry. 5 days ago when my BS was fine after eating it was like, ok, time to eat again NOW. now it is like OH MY GOD MY BLOOD SUGAR IS SO HIGH AND I CANT EAT ANYTHING BUT I AM FREAKING HUNGRY.














BTW i have gained no weight so no, i have not eating too much (dr was actually amazed about how sensitive i appear to be to carbs during pregnancy. like totally wow). my situation a few days ago was much more preferable (the smorgasbord).

but i will keep the protein thing in mind if it will keep the insulin up so i can eat again and not feel like i am starving. it makes me SERIOUSLY cranky.

here's to string cheese (at least it's fun and my dog likes it too)!

Ok how about increasing the fat in your diet? not like butter, but olive oil, flax oil, coconut oil, that type of thing? String cheese is usually low fat, it would be better to eat the full fat cheddar. maybe that will make a difference? You are doing great, don't let the GD get you down too much!


----------



## avivaelona

Avocados ...good fat, very filling, guacamole is awesome and you probably can even have chips with it?


----------



## gabysmom617

Ugh!!!







:





















:














:









So here I am. I fought tooth and nail to try to avoid this crap this time around, but here I am. I took the 2 tests in the beginning of my pregnancy to determine if I was coming into the pregnancy with diabetes because I was spillling sugar, but I passed those.

Then I had to take those same two tests again LATER in the pregnancy to determine if I developed it or not. I fought tooth and nail and held off and held off on those tests, because the more I read up on it the more doubts I had. I'm such a dang pushover that I finally caved in and took the two tests again and of course, GEE GOLLY GOSH DARN AMERICAN, wouldnt ya know that that gee golly, when they pump up a pregnant woman's system full of glucola first thing in the morning, she'll have high sugars?????? Amazing!

Ugh.

I feel extremely resentful at having to have to report to them every. freaking. thing. I put into my mouth and freaking prick my fingers fifty-eleven times a day!!!! Ugh! It's not fair.


----------



## brandyk

hi all - i would like to report that i have seemed to fix my day BSs by.... eating more. but my fasting is creeping up still. however, i feel better now than i did a week or so ago. the crazy high BS feeling in the morning has greatly diminished. did that happen to anyone else? am i just getting used to it?

gaby's mom - sorry you have to join us, but welcome! i don't write down my food any more. if i have a high # and i know they will ask i make a note of it.

by now i have discovered the best breakfast for me (breakfast is the hardest). it consists of a giant chicken sausage (aidells, gruyere & garlic from costco), 1 whole wheat mini bagel, and more cream cheese than you ever thought possible to stick on the bagel. the fat REALLY does help. ignore the nutritionist if they try to get you to eat low fat for some reason. or at least question them very closely. i am getting a ton of calories through fat and in 5 weeks i have gained 0 lbs. it helps you digest the carbs and make breakfast last longer.

overall it is getting better even though the end of last week really did suck (sorry, not a sugar coater). you can do it! and you really don't have long to go! everyone here has great suggestions and i would be totally lost without them. so just ask what you need.


----------



## avivaelona

Quote:

I feel extremely resentful at having to have to report to them every. freaking. thing. I put into my mouth and freaking prick my fingers fifty-eleven times a day!!!!
So don't.







I would to, I can figure it out myself at this point and don't need to feel "watched" Don't ignore it either test and figure out what works for you, GD can be serious but if you don't want to report, than don't.

I'm not even taking my sugar levels today. I have a cold, that sucks badly enough, I am sure that whatever my sugar is today won't have much impact overall, and I just want to eat whatever will actually go down my swollen throat.


----------



## lifeguard

gabysmom - I commiserate. I am hating this & resenting it & feeling very betrayed by my body.

I had an appointment with the ob today. He wants me to go do two more blood sugar tests - one fasting & one post meal to compare to the #'s I'm getting on my meter. He also wants me to start weekly nst's. On top of the dietician appointment & endocrinologist appointment that is 4 appointments next week. Thank goodness I'm not working - it would be pretty difficult!


----------



## gabysmom617

I had to do this at the end of the my last pregnancy, and it really sucks to have those extra super hard cravings and not be able to do anything about it. It's like torture. I wanted a brownie SO BAD. My midwife tsked me everytime I caved to one indulgence and I recorded that my sugar was a tad bit elevated. I felt like a child. I couldn't even so much as have a peanut butter and jelly sandwich. All this stuff you have to eat to keep it down is so expensive.


----------



## avivaelona

Well goodness, have HALF a brownie and tell your midwife to stuff it. Seriously eat well for the rest of the day, one small sugar spike isn't going to make your baby balloon to 14 pounds, just be sensible about it. I don't let anyone treat me like a child! Its my body, and my baby, not theirs.


----------



## lifeguard

Well I spent almost all of Friday crying after my OB's appointment. My dh was totally at a loss 'cause he thought the appointment went well but I was just so overwelmed at all the testing & referrals he gave me - I feel so guilty about having developed the gd. I totally feel like it's my fault.

Anyway, today I did my first nst (he wants me to do one a week from now on) & it was PERFECT! Kind of nice to listen to his heartbeat for so long but I definitely need to bring a book next time.

I also had my first appointment with endocrinologist. He put me on insulin - which I expected although I had hoped to avoid it. But I really liked him. He was so reassuring & grandfathery. We also tested my monitor against the one he had & mine seems to be reading too high. I am going later this week for fasting & postmeal blood test just to test for sure if my monitor is off.

Anyway, I feel a lot more positive about the situation.


----------



## JamieBrewHa

Hi ladies... I posted a week ago about my sister getting diagnosed. I have a few questions..

what does your doctor want your fasting blood sugar to be?

do you count calories?

is anyone on insulin? if so, what you were #s like when you get put on it? DId you try to control with diet first and were unsuccessful or what was your story??

Thanks so much for your help! And I'm sorry you're all dealing with this... but am so glad you're here for me to read your stories!


----------



## brandyk

i didn't do any tests to see if my monitor was off. i love testing the control strips. they are all over the place (although within the 35 pt tolerance). it amuses me.

my fasting BS should be below 95. but the nurses actually calculate your mean blood glucose for determining how much medication you are on (at least mine do).

i don't count calories at all. as i have said a couple times i totally overload on the fat (helps a ton with the carb digestion) and i have (still) gained nothing since 24 weeks (i'm 29.5 w now).

i'm on glyburide, not insulin. i had my nurse call yesterday and they wanted to put me at 2 pills/day (i was at 1). told em i'd try 1.5 first thanksverymuch. i didn't figure there was any need to be so aggressive since my numbers were only inching up slightly over their threshold.

and please everyone. eat the brownie. you are pregnant. one brownie isn't going to cause your baby to balloon to elephantine proportion. i suggest getting good dark chocolate to eat at night (carbs are easier at night for me anyways) to stave off the cravings. costco has kirkland brand french dark chocolate in individually wrapped squares right now. they are tasteeee.


----------



## JamieBrewHa

Thanks for the info Brandy....

Ok so here's my sister's situation. Failed her 1 hour test (with a 227). Went on the diet for a week... her #s came down really well. Almost all of her #s after eating were in the range (except for one or two taht she knew exactly what she'd eaten and why it was high). Her fasting #s were mostly in range. Her doc wants them 95 or under... her first day (before starting the diet changes) it was 105 (so if you want to count that day). Otherwise the numbers were between 85 and 94 most other days except 2 - one of which was 96, the other 97.

She went to the doctor today who said she needed to start insulin immediately... and do a barrage of ultrasounds, NSTs etc etc.

She was a little surprised/overwhelmed because her numbers were really fairly good... and she only had 1 week to figure out what works/doesn't work. Does this seem a little overkill to anyone else? I kind of thought that she should at least do one more week of monitoring to see if she can get them fully in range everyday before jumping to insulin? Thoughts? Anyone else had similar experience?


----------



## brandyk

My fastings dropped a lot as I got better at the diet. (including eating more at night). they are really only going up now because the PG is advancing, i think.

how many weeks is she? they might be thinking that she is going to need it anyways, but i think if you CAN control it through diet, you SHOULD. unless the numbers are out of control, 1 week doesn't seem that much time. i am still finding things that seem to set my BS off.

I'm supposed to do 2x/week NSTs starting at 32 weeks. I have a measuring US scheduled @ 31 weeks and I think one more to be scheduled after 36 weeks. I have Kaiser which is an HMO so they do try to keep unnecessary costs down.


----------



## JamieBrewHa

she's almost 31 weeks.


----------



## gabysmom617

Ok, so I got my glucose monitor today. It sucks how much this crap costs. We are working on an extremely tight budget right now, and my insurance copay is $30 for test strips. I got the CVS brand glucose monitor because I could get it for free with the purchase of the test strips, which were something like $27 for a box of $50. My gd specialist lady told me to take the test strips back and try to get a box of more strips if possible, and then run it through the insurance so I'd only have to pay $30 for double the amount or more...and if that doesn't work to try somewhere else. She said she was trying to help me save $$. Sigh. I can't afford all of this.

She has me on 60g of carbs for breakfast, lunch and dinner, and a 30gram of carb snack.

I also need to drink the tons of juice I get through wic watered down.









Sigh.

I'm going to review this thread. What tasty things can I have?

During my 3hr test, my sugar spiked at 222 @1 hour, went to [email protected] 2 hours and then went up to [email protected] 3 hours. Why did it go back up?

I understand most of what I have to eat and how I have to eat (high fiber stuff helps the sugar slow down from spiking, eat fruits with skins, etc etc etc), but I just have 0 imagination when it comes to food and meals, and my husband (the cook for the family) is sugar/salt happy. I suck and planning stuff, especially stuff I find boring, of which cooking and food are at the top of the list.

Somebody make a meal plan for me.







Help.


----------



## lifeguard

JamieBrewHa - My doctor wants my fasting blood glucose under 90.

I had posted the other day that after seeing the endo I was feeling a lot more positive but quite frankly I have deflated since then.

Yesterday I saw a nutritionist (a woman who was MUCH too enthusiastic about a piece of lime in a glass of water!). It's funny how different the recommendations seem to be from one person to another. Gabysmom mentioned 60g of carbs at a meal - the highest I'm allowed at any meal is 45! I'm finding it incredibly restrictive (& I was already following what I thought was a pretty restrictive diet) & so far have not seen my readings improve. Sigh - I'm so frustrated with all this.

Gabysmom - I agree this is expensive. We get reimbursed our costs - eventually but in the meantime it is getting ridiculously expensive with all these appointments & tests (this week I had the endo appt., the nutritionist appt., the nst test, the new insulin prescription including alcohol & needles, & 4 bloodtests - all which cost money). My strips (which I bought in Canada) were much more expensive though - almost $1 a strip!


----------



## NicaG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gabysmom617* 
Ok, so I got my glucose monitor today. It sucks how much this crap costs. We are working on an extremely tight budget right now, and my insurance copay is $30 for test strips. I got the CVS brand glucose monitor because I could get it for free with the purchase of the test strips, which were something like $27 for a box of $50. My gd specialist lady told me to take the test strips back and try to get a box of more strips if possible, and then run it through the insurance so I'd only have to pay $30 for double the amount or more...and if that doesn't work to try somewhere else. She said she was trying to help me save $$. Sigh. I can't afford all of this.

She has me on 60g of carbs for breakfast, lunch and dinner, and a 30gram of carb snack.

I also need to drink the tons of juice I get through wic watered down.









Sigh.

I'm going to review this thread. What tasty things can I have?

During my 3hr test, my sugar spiked at 222 @1 hour, went to [email protected] 2 hours and then went up to [email protected] 3 hours. Why did it go back up?

I understand most of what I have to eat and how I have to eat (high fiber stuff helps the sugar slow down from spiking, eat fruits with skins, etc etc etc), but I just have 0 imagination when it comes to food and meals, and my husband (the cook for the family) is sugar/salt happy. I suck and planning stuff, especially stuff I find boring, of which cooking and food are at the top of the list.

Somebody make a meal plan for me.







Help.

I'm sorry you're going through this--I know how rough it is to get started, and it's no good to have the added pressure of having to pay for the test strips. Those things are so darned expensive! It makes me mad that everyone dealing with diabetes (gestational or otherwise) is being ripped off by the pharmaceutical companies for those things.

I'm a little surprised by your diet plan, with 60g of carbs at each meal--that seems really high. But if it works for you, stick with it. My limits are 30g at breakfast, 45-60 at lunch, and 45 at dinner, with 15-30 at snack times.

Is your dietician ok with the juice? I've been told I can't have any juice ever on this diet. I guess maybe there are some lower-carb options, like tomato juice?

It will get easier. I rotate through a few basic meals, that way I don't have to plan much, and I get predictable bs readings. For breakfast I usually have toast with ricotta cheese and sf jam, for lunch I usually have a couple of low-fat no-nitrite hot dogs, plus one bun, and some carrot sticks and fruit. For dinner I usually have a sandwich and a salad. Cottage cheese and string cheese are great for snacks, with some crackers or fruit. Peanut butter works great for a lot of people. You'll find some basic meals that work for you.

Hang in there!


----------



## brandyk

Jamie - others (on insulin) might have more insight, but fwiw, i think your sister should wait it out a few more days and see how controllable it is.

gabysmom - that sucks about how expensive your meter & supplies are!! mine are all free. makes it easy to test whenever i want. that's really disappointing for you. if you feel funny especially at first go ahead and test. the feedback will help you know what your BS probably is by the way you feel.

it looks though you are on a LOT of carbs. 60g carbs for breakfast is a LOT. i eat 2 carbs (30g) for bkfast, 3 at lunch, 3 at dinner. 1st snack (b/t brk & lunch) is 1 carb, 2d snack (post lunch) after lunch is 1 carb. 3d snack (before dinner) is 2 carbs. then once i get home (still before dinner) i nibble, eat dinner, and then have 2 snacks of about 2 carbs.

OK so i eat a lot of carbs too, it is just a lot more spread out. don't freak out if what they have doesn't work for you. first thing is to reduce carbs @ breakfast, and spread out the rest.

here are my daily things
1) chocolate (at night)
2) WW mini bagel w/ mega schmears of real cream cheese & chicken sausage (14g protein) for breakfast
i also have a lot of cottage cheese, fage yogurt (its high protein, lower carbs - i make smoothies out of it at night, also great topped with fruit & cinnamon), light fruit cups, string cheese, cheddar cheese, apples, SF cheesecake, high protein bars (kashi roll, balance gold), protein shakes (take to work, eat with lunch from work), NUTS! cashews, almonds, SF ice cream (someone on this thread said something about breyer's slow churn - i think it tastes like plastic. i very much prefer edy's SF). i also make SF pnut butter cookies and SF cheesecake (not for people who don't eat splenda). the whole thing does totally get old but i am able to get by because i can have lots of treats at night. when i cut back on the food at night my fastings went way up so it is also guilt free. oh hardboiled eggs, i do a bunch and eat those for lunches, sometimes make egg salad. i do eat tuna 1x/week too.

we are very boring at dinner. most nights it is half a steak or half a chicken breast, half a potato, and half a can of green beans. i have also created GD chicken "casserole" (appropriate portion of rice, chicken, cauliflower, then throw in cheese & sour cream). oh yeah i have been eating the potato with sr cream & spread. it helps. i feel most days like my dinner is straight out of the 50s. i also make 1 serving of high fiber/protein pasta + chicken + 1/2 jar of alfredo sauce + tabasco for a nice chicken dish. (split b/t 2 - i can only eat about 30g of dried pasta). switch the pasta for rice and add some cheese for a change. i read somewhere that uncle ben's converted is low glycemic and got some of that and it has been very helpful to me.

if you review the thread you will see that the nutritionist i saw wanted me to eat no fat cottage cheese, restrict nuts etc. probably because i'm overweight. but like i said i am eating gobs of this stuff and haven't gained any weight since i started the diet.

oh yeah, as for the fiber, except for HUGE salads fiber does virtually nothing for me. i think bottom line everyone is different and you have to see how your body works. except for juice. you should not be drinking juice. call your wic person and see if you can get it changed? otherwise try freezing it for after the baby comes. because it is just going to screw with your sugars like crazy.

lifeguard - what's up with the fasting under 90? mine has only dipped there a couple of times. that's very strict mgmt but i think some others do that too.


----------



## NicaG

My dietician also wanted me to go low-fat or no-fat, but I think that's really bad advice for gd. Probably good advice for real diabetes, but not gd. I'm not overweight, and I wasn't gaining at a particularly fast rate. The full-fat foods seem to be better for controlling my bs levels, and they're not really that much higher in calories.


----------



## avivaelona

Yeah lower fat is better for "real" diabetes because weight loss will help, and you don't want to get huge amounts of fat at any meal that is heavy in carbs too because fat+carbs will make blood sugar stay up longer and also in the long run a high fat diet does increase insulin resistance, but when you are burning food like crazy because you are building a baby and then you start restricting carbs you better be eating some fat or you are going to start dropping weight and that's not so good for the baby either and having some fat with a meal will help regulate the sugar spikes. So called "good" fats seem to work better somehow...avocado, nuts, etc for me than things like cheese. (but I still eat a lot of cheese mmmmm cheese)

Jamie, yes, your sister's doctor is hyper, at least with the insulin, she should ignore him and try to get the numbers down over at least one more week...one week isn't enough. However NST's and at least one "growth" scan are unfortunately pretty standard.

60 carbs at one meal would put me over the limit every time, even 45 can, I try to stick to 30 carbs a meal or less, but I have a lot of meals.

My doctor also wants fastings under 90 consistantly (one day of 92 and they don't freak, but in general under 90) I think its a bit much, and honestly even though they say that, last time around they didn't actually make me do anything different even when I was consistantly hitting 95 toward the end.


----------



## happyhats

I'm not sure if I have gd right now or not. I wasn't told to fast for the test, so I ate about a half an hour/hour before taking the test. The lab told me my results were a little high but didn't give me a number. They wanted to do a three hour test but I told them that wasn't really feasible with my hubby being my main transportation and his schedule being jam packed. Uh, it wasn't after trying and trying to get me to take a three hour they even asked me if I had fasted. WHA?

I take another on Tuesday. They've told me to fast after eight pm, so about twelve hours. To be honest, maybe I'll eat something low in sugar before bed though. Any suggestions?

I'm about thirty weeks right now, so after results are in I'll probably only have two months to deal with this.


----------



## gabysmom617

Thanks so much for the meal and snack suggestions everyone.







I'm going to bookmark this page and come back to it for my next shopping list. I have developed a taste for cottage cheese recently and cream cheese with bagles sound lovely. I have to get my strips and start testing tomorrow. I had a bland dinner tonight and water to drink.

My gd specialist also suggested stevia. Anyone know much about it?


----------



## lifeguard

I'm glad I'm not the only one with the restrictive 90 fasting goal. I am feeling more & more distressed about this. It doesn't seem to be improving. I have NOT once been under 90.

I seem to have been given a stricter diet outline then what a lot of you are stating. Altogether my carbs for the day work out to 135 or 9 choices. Definitely never more than 3 at a meal.

I've noticed a lot of dairy in some people's meal suggestions. Are you not counting dairy as a carb?

I SO just want this to be over. I'm finding I'm on the edge of tears from stress over this most of my day.


----------



## NicaG

I was given a fasting goal of under 100, but when my fasting numbers are in the mid to upper 90s, the perinatologist increases my insulin dose. I started at 10 units at bedtime, then 14 units, and last week it was increased to 18 units. My diet seems to have no effect on my morning fasting levels. I never expected to be on insulin, but here I am. On 18 units, my fasting bs was an amazing 75 this morning!

As for milk...I sort of count it as half a carb. My dietician says it's not really a carb choice because it has protein to balance out the carbs. She actually gave me separate allowances for milk at meals. I hardly ever have straight milk, usually yogurt.


----------



## lifeguard

I'm pretty sure I'm going to need to up my insulin. I'm taking 10 in the morning & 5 at night but really haven't seen an improvement over the glyburide I was previously taking. I am supposed to e-mail my numbers to the endocrinologist after a week but I think if I continue with these readings I'm going to contact him today. I'm really scared I'm too out of control.


----------



## avivaelona

count most dairy as half a carb. But Greek yogurt and an icelandic product called skyr are dairy products with tons of protein in them and don't need to be counted as carbs. Some cheeses might not either, but I don't know how to figure that out. I mostly don't worry about dairy as carbs or veggies except for a few as carbs. (otoh I just can't eat beets at all)


----------



## brandyk

i didn't mention this last night because i thought it would be resolved by dinner. my little peanut wasn't moving hardly at all yesterday, which really bugged me because they upped my glyburide the night before. we had to go into the hospital last night for 5 hours! everything SEEMS ok but the amniotic fluid is low. not dangerously low right now, but low. i am going for a better ultrasound tomorrow. have any of you had this problem before?


----------



## superflippy

Jealous of you, Nica! I'm supposed to be at 90 or under for fasting, too. Last time it was no problem, but this time I just can't seem to manage it. I'm trying different combinations of snacks before bedtime, but just when I think I've figured it out, my bs is high again.









It seems that lack of sleep contributes to a high fasting number, but there's absolutely nothing I can do to control that unless I lock my toddler in his room and ignore him. (i.e. not gonna happen, though I occasionally fantasize about it on particularly bad nights)

I'm just terrified that my doctor is going to make me take drugs. My numbers are fine throughout the day - they're only high first thing in the morning.

Anyone have tricks for getting fasting numbers lower?

lifeguard, I know how you feel. I did everything I could to avoid it this time, and I feel like my body has betrayed me. I hate eating only at set times and having to wait to test before I can have a snack, no matter how hungry I am. I'm afraid I'm starving my baby. When my numbers are high even when I've been good, it makes me really upset. I get mad at meat and vegetables and eggs because I don't want to eat them.


----------



## brandyk

let's just be clear - eggs are the devil.

you have to test before snacks? are you eating enough total food? especially at night?


----------



## avivaelona

Susanna, really if you are hungry, test, and then eat something! Just mark that sugar as one taken early. Please eat if you are hungry, it won't help your blood sugar anyway to be overly hungry when you eat.

Fasting numbers are sometimes lower if you either eat some protein in the middle of the night, or the other way around if you don't eat anything quite as late at night. Sleep really really affects fasting numbers. Try changing when you take it, if you usually take it when you finally wake up for the day, after say toddler wakes you at 5 am and then you go back to sleep til 7, try taking it at five not at 7.

He can't MAKE you take drugs, he can strongly suggest it and play the "dead baby card" and make you feel awful but he can't make you take anything, and honestly for slightly elevated fastings and no high numbers through the day I would insist on a "wait and see" attitude about taking drugs and or insulin. You can always do NST's to see how the baby is doing if he's stressing you out.

I haven't had that problem Brandy but I have heard that upping your fluid intake can really help.


----------



## lifeguard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superflippy* 
When my numbers are high even when I've been good, it makes me really upset. I get mad at meat and vegetables and eggs because I don't want to eat them.

Me too - it feels like I'm on an emotional rollercoaster that boards 4x daily.

I have to laugh at the thought of someone standing with the fridge door open telling the meat & veggies off!!!

Why are eggs the devil? Or do I want to know. They are definitely a staple of my very limited diet.

I sent my endo my readings today & he is having me increase my insulin doses. Hopefully that will show an approvement. I have to check in with him again on Saturday to see if we need to further tweak it.


----------



## brandyk

eggs are the devil because you can only eat so many before you go crazy









they got my followup ultrasound today instead of tomorrow. last night my fluid volume was 7cm (really low but not an emergency). today it was 13cm - at the bottom of the acceptable range. the baby measured right on target (so no big baby talk from anyone for at least 3 weeks).

of course all the measurements are subject to the normal hard to measure etc (and truthfully anything above 5 CAN be normal). but it was pretty clear that baby was unhappy yesterday. right now it appears its at least mostly due to fluids. i think the fluids were a side effect of the medicine. i was totally fine and baby was super active until my pill dosage got increased.


----------



## avivaelona

Glad to hear its back to "low normal" brandy, I do wonder if dehydration is a symptom of the meds, its certainly possible. Drink drink drink. I'm glad you were paying attention.









My "growth scan" is tomorrow.


----------



## NicaG

Brandy--glad to hear everything is ok. Hard to drink enough fluids. Hope baby continues to feel better and more active.


----------



## lifeguard

I just picked up my blood test results from yesterday. It looks like my glucose meter is off by almost 15% (reading too high). If I factor that into all my previous readings things look much better but still not ideal. I'm really irritated by this not only because of the stress I've gone through over the last month because of trying to get the readings right but also because I bought the monitor & $300 worth of test strips in Canada & now can't return them. I'm going to try to contact the company & see if they will somehow send me a new one here. $300 is a lot of money to throw away.


----------



## brandyk

baby was more active yesterday and definitely back to normal today. i am so relieved.

home glucometers regularly different than plasma readings. the numbers that they give you (keep fastings under X, PPs under Y) are meant for home glucometers. they also have a variable range of about 10 pts. so don't get too freaked out/discouraged about that.


----------



## lifeguard

I'm so seriously discouraged. I'm eating perfectly according to the nutritionist's guidelines - that's made zero difference in my readings. We switched to insulin - no difference. Upped the dose - still no difference. Some days, if anything, it seems my numbers are getting worse.

I e-mailed the endo today with my last 2 days results as he requested & he said he was going to call me 3 hours ago but he hasn't called or responded to my e-mail.

DH is frustrated & doesn't want to discuss it anymore & everyone keeps telling me not to worry. How could I possibly not worry when the thing the doctors keep focussing on are these numbers which seem impossible to get under control?

It all just seems to futile & hopeless right now. I'm worried about the baby. And I'm worried about me - I REALLY don't want a c-section nor do I want this to be a permanent condition (the diabetes that it). I feel so guilty for thinking about me at all, but I do.

I just don't know what else I can do.


----------



## avivaelona

I wouldn't worry too much about the baby unless your numbers are super high. They do try to control GD completely but honestly not a lot of benefit has been shown for controlling mild GD, its only in the super high numbers that they worry, and you are so close to due at this point that if your child isn't already experiencing growth problems its unlikely that they will have severe ones. If you can't control it you might need to have some additional checks on the baby but it should NOT mean an automatic C-section and don't let them scare you into one.

Would you like to put your diet and numbers down here? We might be able to help sometimes nutritionists really are not so good at Diabetes. List what you eat for a meal and what your numbers look like after for a whole day and maybe we can find some holes. Very often the amount of carbs they advise are actually too high to eat at one meal, or the kind of carbs they are considering acceptable, or sometimes there is a "trigger" food that should be ok that just isn't, and its possible you have one and are not noticing it.

As far as worrying about you afterwards, you definitely have more resources at your disposal once the baby isn't in there, there are medications you can take and such, but also while GD is often a sign of later onset Type II diabetes it isn't automatic, some people have no problem in the future and its something you have a lot of control over in terms of your lifestyle choices.


----------



## NicaG

Gd does get harder to control as the pregnancy progresses--try not to get too discouraged and take it personally. How often are you changing your insulin dose? I've noticed it usually takes my body about 4 days to register a new dose. Until then, the new dose has no noticible effect.


----------



## brandyk

lifeguard -














i am pretty sure we have all been there. i read some of your blog and here's what i think.... eat AS MUCH protein as you possibly want. Want the chicken breast? Eat the whole thing! Want gobs of cream cheese? Eat it. I am not exaggerating when I tell you that I am eating more fat (and certainly more protein) than I have ever in my entire life. Eat a salad with lots of regular dressing, a big hunk of meat, and then your carb choice. Also cut back your carb choices to 30g of carbs but try upping how frequently you eat. In order to get my numbers under control I had to very very deliberately ignore most everything the nutritionist told me.

BTW, I eat little milk, except for SF pudding after dinner. Take calcium supplements or eat cheese for your calcium intake. Milk has a lot of carbs/sugar and unless you actively like milk, you'd probably rather spend your carbs on something else! I eat a lot of cottage cheese and fage (greek) yogurt. They have much less carbs than milk.

I just eat the whole apple. I avoid fruit in the morning unless it is a 15g carb fruit cup. And then only for snack - NOT for breakfast.

BTW, my numbers weren't responsive when I was first diagnosed either. I think it took getting it under control first off and then my body became more sensitive to different amts/types of carbs.


----------



## lifeguard

Thank you everyone for your support. I go back & forth between feeling like it will be ok & I can get it under control to being overwelmed with guilt & hopelessness.

We have been trying to get the numbers under control for over a month now. I did just start the insulin this week however. I didn't realize it could take so long for it to "kick in" so to speak. Hopefully I will see an improvement soon. I am little irritated that the doc didn't call today after specifically telling me he would.

I have been pretty much ignoring the protein suggestions of the dietician as they seem rather ridiculous to me. Especially as I have long been on a high protein diet - that is a drastic cutback if I were to follow her plan. The dairy situation is a little frustrating here. Cottage cheese is crazy expensive 'cause it's brought in from the states & the yogurt is liquid - yuck! I was drinking more milk than usual mainly 'cause it was something I thought was a smarter choice. Now I've been pretty much exclusively drinking water (which has always been a struggle for me) & occassionally diet gingerale - I know the aspartame is not ideal but I just need something with some flavour at least some of the time.

What is consider Really high for a reading? I was told under 5.0 (90) for fasting & 6.6 (120) for post-meal but I'm rarely under those numbers. More like 7 or 8 something - which seems way too high to me - but on the other hand most of my numbers are still in an acceptable range for "normal" diabetes (according to the Canadian Diabetes Association).

I think the 4x daily testing is what is making things so hard. It makes it impossible for me to forget about it for any period of time.


----------



## avivaelona

I'm having trouble with my fastings now too, just in the last week...I got sick and everything went haywire. If its not under control in a few days I'm going to have to try insulin I think which just makes me upset since I've been so able to control with diet from the beginning. I can try playing with what I'm doing but I do know that sometimes no matter what you do the hormones get to be too much.

Lifeguard, I wouldn't worry too much about some "7's" but 8 is getting fairly high if I'm understanding the canadian numbers.

You can make your own greek style yogurt out of that thin yougurt if you want...Just get a very fine metal mesh strainer or use some cheesecloth. Let it sit in the strainer overnight. It will strain out a good deal of the milk sugar and liquid and leave the more proteiny part of the yogurt.

Unfortunately aspertame might be affecting your other sugars...there is some evidence that drinking artificial sweetners can trick your body into increasing insulin resistance. How about unsweetened ice tea for flavor? Or what I do sometimes is put an ounce of juice into 8-10 ounces of sodawater if I'm really craving a sweet drink.

More protein and more leafy greens seems to help me, though even that isn't doing the trick at the moment.


----------



## brandyk

Now I'm going to whine. The perfect breakfast I have been eating for the past 2 weeks made my BS high today. Actually only 6 pts higher than normal but it doesn't feel good. Waaaaaaaaah. I just popped a cheese stick to see if that helps but waaaaah. I'm considering switching over to insulin because I think increasing the glyburide any more at this point is bad, especially considering last week.

I guess it is normal for the BS to start going out of control this stage of pregnancy but things have been going mostly well. Poop.

Well, I am busy today prepping the house for the in-laws' visit. they arrive wednesday night, i leave thursday morning, back on monday night late. then they are here for another week!! Mostly I am just doing laundry and DH has a list of things he is doing (like cleaning the bathroom). I actually never have to clean. He's the best.


----------



## Caden's Mom

Can anyone explain this to me?

My typical breakfast is one slice ww bread, an egg and slice of cheese. It always raises my fasting blood sugar to a normal level.

However when I eat a low carb yogurt and a fiber 1 bar, it either lowers it slightly or barely raises it above my fasting reading????? And fiber 1 bars have more carbs then the ww bread and it has sugar in it. I don't get it.


----------



## lifeguard

Caden's Mom - I wonder if it's not the cheese? My nutritionist has me counting ALL dairy as a carb because of the lactose in it. Just an idea.

Brandyk - I was really (perhaps unreasonably so) scared/worried about going on the insulin. Giving the needles is certainly not the highlight of my day but for the most part it hurts less than the finger pricks.

My doctor FINALLY got back to me & I am going in to see him tomorrow. I think he is planning on adding another type of insulin to my dosages. I just feel better when we are working on a plan. When there is no plan to try to improve things I get kind of antsy!


----------



## superflippy

Brandy, I don't have to test before snacks. It's just that I'm testing 2 hrs. after each meal, so if I misjudge and don't eat enough at that meal, I have to wait until I've tested before I can eat my snack. Otherwise, I throw off the numbers.

This whole scheduled eating thing has been hard for me, since I was used to just eating a series of hearty snacks through the middle of the day instead of one large midday meal.

I'm still having trouble with my morning fasting numbers, so I'm doing an experiment to see if I can figure out where things are going wrong. Last night and for the next couple nights I'm testing every time I wake up in the middle of the night. (Only counting when I'm fully awake enough to walk to the bathroom and test, going back to sleep if that seems like too much effort.) I'm hoping to pinpoint when my blood sugar is low and when it's going back up again. I usually wake up 2-3 times a night due to toddler, insomnia, and restless legs.

One final thing that's changed recently: I was diagnosed with low thyroid levels. My doctor put me on a synthetic thyroid hormone, and in just the 3 days since I started taking it I've noticed that my after-meal levels are lower (unfortunately, no change to fasting levels). She said hypothyroidism is a complication that sometimes goes along with GD, and the symptoms can be hard to notice because they're a lot like regular pregnancy symptoms (e.g. fatigue, weight gain).


----------



## brandyk

Yesterday was awful. My PPs were just totally out of control. I felt like crap all day long. I have no idea what was going on. I am hoping today will be better. i had dinner last night and my # would just NOT go down. it was like that all day yesterday actually. really annoying. i think i probably didn't eat enough fat yesterday.

superflip - can you ask your dr about testing after 1 hr after meals? esp at night if i haven't eaten too much during the day i am ready to eat again almost immediately after i do my 1 hr test. most days i definitely do not wait another hour to eat. i would find that really difficult too. actually even during the day sometimes i spread snacks out too. a shot of cheese, some carbs, another shot of protein, etc. i am a nibbler!

i actually want to switch over to insulin (or a combo of pill+shot). right now i think the glyburide helps with the fasting but not the postprandials. like there is only so much insulin it can get my body to produce on its own or something. i see my NP on tues but I doubt they'll switch me over this week. i'm flying out on thurs, coming back monday night.

caden's mom - i bet it's all the fiber. WW bread actually doesn't have that much fiber for the carbs in it.


----------



## lifeguard

Brandy - I can understand the frustration when the numbers won't come down & you can't pinpoint why.

I just got back from the endo. We upped my insulin again. Plus he added a fast acting insulin before every meal. That is 9 pokes a day now - I feel so broken.

He also has me now totally panicky as he said he thought they may need to admit me to the hospital a couple of days before they induce me (doesn't look like there is a chance they'll let me go to term) & put me on iv to ensure my levels remain absolutely constant. He also seemed very doubtful they would even let me do a trial labour. I'm so disappointed & sad right now. My biggest birth fear is c-section & now it looks like I'm facing it head on.


----------



## superflippy

{{lifeguard}}

Even if you're facing an induction, there are still things you can do to get your body ready for labor.

Since I had GD last time, I suspected I might not be allowed to go past my due date. I tried all the "safe" things I could to bring on labor in the weeks just before my due date (pedicure, sex, red raspberry leaf tea, evening primrose oil, going for walks). I was worried because babies run very late in my family.

I ended up being induced the day after my due date for reasons that had nothing to do with GD, and it went smoothly. I'll tell you, I was terrified of being induced because I had so many friends with induction/emergency c-section horror stories. But if you go into it prepared, knowledgeable, and calm, it can be all right. Look around the forums here, I've seen several threads on how to have a positive induced birth.


----------



## lifeguard

I am feeling more positive about things today. My cervix is already quite ripe & from the reading I've been doing it seems that bodes well for an induction turning out more positively. I see the OB next week & DH said he is definitely going to come along. He is being so supportive & wants to be there to ask questions about all this as well. Once we have a more positive date of when they would like to induce then I'll know when to start working hard at the natural induction methods & see if I can beat them to the punch!

I think my biggest frustration is that even though we keep upping the insulin & my diet is tight I'm not seeing any improvement at all. There is absolutely NO trends in what foods affect my blood glucose in what way. If anything my average numbers are getting worse. It just makes it seem like we're going down the wrong track. I keep trying to hard to have faith that if we keep doing the "right" things it'll improve.

What was interesting at this last appointment was that it seemed obviously that he finally believed me that my diet was "under control". I guess the fact that I didn't gain an ounce, had upped the insulin a couple times by his orders & had been testing reliably & there was no change made him take it more seriously that something is NOT working out right in my body. This was the first time he flat out said it was not my fault (not that he had previously said it was before - I just got that feeling from him).


----------



## avivaelona

I'm really concerned with all the "my doctor won't allow". Ladies please do some research, even with true diabetes there is often no reason to induce early and certainly your doctor has no right to "not allow" you to go past your due date, this is your body, your baby and your birth. I think there are always valid reasons to allow some medical intervention, but it should be with informed consent, not just because doctor said so. Especially since very few of these interventions have been shown by studies to be reliably beneficial. Remember, there still is NO evidence that controlling for mild diabetes increases positive outcomes at all, so while we theoretically assume that doing all this is helping our babies based on studied that looked at true diabetes in pregnancy and severe GD, the evidence isn't there, and no doctor can say that it is.

Lifeguard, I'm so sorry you are having so much trouble, it isn't your fault, this does happen sometimes and its hormones due to pregnancy, and there isn't anything you can do always to control it. However, there is no evidence that greater control of mild GD actually does anything for a birth and there is usually no reason that your sugar needs to be so incredibly tightly controlled before birth I feel your doctor is being very alarmist and perhaps setting you up for a c-section, unless your sugars are usually way over say 200? I'm glad your doctor seems to be listening to you now and that you have help managing this, but don't let them frighten you with scare stories ok?

Superflippy, you might do the research and choose to go with an induction after reading the risks of holding on and waiting for labor or inducing. My personal feeling is that induction is the less safe of the two, but I certainly wouldn't judge if you made the other decision, for different reasons I chose to be induced with my last birth. I know having had one good induction you might be inclined just to go with that again, and I don't think that is a bad choice necessarily. However, its YOUR decision, not your doctor's don't let yourself be medically bullied. Find out the true risk levels of either course of action and decide based on that. If you are concerned about placental deterioration (what docs usually worry about with insulin dependent diabetes) you can ask your doctor to do more frequent NST's after your due date.

Brandy, are you getting sick? Your sugar levels will be high if you have a cold or something. If its just a cold and it lasts only a day or two than its not even a worry, just note in your log that you were ill that day. I'm having a real problem with this though, I got sick and my numbers went way up. They seem to be coming down but not very quickly and I'm quite worried that they just aren't going to go down enough, plus after a week of this its been more than a few days of high numbers. Since they are going down I'm waiting to see what happens over the rest of this week, but if not Im going to have to go on insulin I think, and that's with already taking medication, and very good diet control since I've been doing it for four years now...sometimes the hormonal stuff just overwhelms your body and its not anyone's fault. Crossing my fingers that it does go down though, for various reasons I really want a low risk birth and I'm really dissappointed that all my hard work might be for nothing.

















to everyone. Really I'm not trying to fault your own decisions, I think you are smart people who will make good choices, but especially with GD it really bothers me how many doctors railroad their patients into a high risk medicalized birth when it isn't even proven beneficial and how often they do it by putting all this pressure on the mom that she is going to "kill her baby"


----------



## lifeguard

Avivaelona - I hope your numbers do come down. The feeling of having done all the work for nothing is hard to cope with sometimes. I worked very hard beforehand & during my pregnancy to try to avoid this situation.

And thank you for your concerns. I personally have done a lot of research & although I do not necessarily feel railroaded by my doctors I am worried that I will be spending the bulk of my labouring advocating for myself - not really how I want to spend that time. My DH is fabulous & when I told him about the last appointment he said he is coming with me to the OB's next week so he can ask lots of questions too.

Unfortunately my GD is no longer in the mild category & it is pretty out of control despite our best efforts. Most information out there is reassuring that mild, in control GD is pretty low risk - but I'm not in that category & so it feels like things are a little bit more of a jackpot.

There is nothing more difficult than to try to discern when the doctors are being alarmist & when they really have a very valid concern when you know things are not going the way they should.


----------



## brandyk

Hello ladies! First off baby continues to do well. She is kicking me right now over and over and over! I have not been sick at all so that's not it. They switched me to 1/2 pill in the morning and 1.5 at bedtime. One of the big problems for me is not feeling well (feels like I have high blood sugar) even if my numbers are OK. I went in for an NP visit yesterday and I'd gained EIGHT pounds in a week. It is all mostly gone today. My fluid balance is seriously out of whack. However, my blood pressure continues to be perfect and everyone seems pretty unworried. I have another US in a week to check on fluid levels. MIL is coming into town today (and I'm flying out) but she'll be here next week for the US.

I have no idea if mine is considered mild anymore or just well controlled with diet/meds. They classify me as high risk but whatever. I did get a letter from the Dr's that will allow me to take water & protein shakes on the plane tomorrow. YAY!

I just checked my pre-lunch numbers. I guess I have been busy and it was 67. yipes. guess that means more food in an hour!


----------



## superflippy

Well, I went to see the other OB at my practice yesterday, and she was OK with my fasting numbers being between 90-95. That was such a relief to hear! I think I've only been under 90 once. She also said that the norm used to be to stay under 110 for fasting, and it's only recently that doctors have started using the 90 number.

The bad news is, she said she didn't want me to go past 39 weeks. I told her flat out that there was no way I was going before 40. She listed all the research that supports 39 weeks as the optimal time for women with GD to give birth, the complications that can occur if you go earlier or later. I listened and agreed that it was certainly best to do what was going to be best for the baby, but that babies run late in my family and no woman I'm related to has ever given birth before 40 weeks; most run 41 or more.

I pointed out that I was diagnosed with GD last time, was induced at 40w1d, and my baby was just fine. She agreed that we would see what the circumstances called for, but I foresee this is going to be a point of contention in the future.

In my favor, week 39 is the week of Christmas. I certainly don't want to give my boy a Christmas birthday if I can help it, and she did seem to understand that. Plus, she'll be out of town that week.


----------



## brandyk

superflippy - was just heading over to visit the thread and got the email that there was an update. i am glad to hear that you got a little relief on the psychotic numbers. the whole 39 weeks thing is the song & dance my OB is singing, except my family history is to go before that anyways. i say if you don't want to do it, don't. they can't make you.

in my case, unless something else is going on, I'm not having a medical induction. however, i do want to avoid complications and i also have a need for baby to come out sooner than later. i'm looking for my next job (june/july) and MUST travel during january. i'm already at a terrible disadvantage that i can't do it in november/december. it sounds selfish but our family's livelihood depends on me being able to do interviews and land a job. so earlier is better. after i return from DC in november (early nov!) we're going to be doing EPO etc and take it from there.

the only thing you have to worry about is being annoyed - but like you said - your doc won't even be there during the "optimum time."


----------



## lifeguard

superflippy - good for you for being upfront with her from the beginning. It seems strange to me that docs want to set a date so far in advance - at this point it is too soon to tell if at 39 weeks the baby will NEED to be induced. I hope yours (& mine) will be allowed to come on their own schedule!

I'm very irritated with the endo right now. I started the faster acting insulin this week & we agreed I would e-mail my readings & we would adjust things based on that. Well, I e-mailed him twice this week & not so much as a reply. My numbers have not improved so I'm certain we need to up the dose. I see him Monday & I'll definitely be letting him know my displeasure - especially as I left his office crying on Monday - you'd think he'd be a little more attentive.

We moved into our new place yesterday - it's been a couple VERY stressful days so I'm hoping now that things are settling down my numbers will improve some.


----------



## MomtoXane

Hello! I'm joining you ladies now I guess. I had a midwife appointment on Friday and I expressed my concerns about the GD test. I failed the 1hr with a 169 at 10wks and declined the 3hr GTT. My OB sent me to the nutritionist (no help at all) and insisted I have a fasting draw at my regular appointments every other week. Everything was going fine until I switched to the midwifery practice. The CNM said that the 1hr results are invalid in the first trimester and she doesn't do the screening until 28wks. I told her that in my last GD pregnancy I was on insulin by 26wks. Her response was that "we don't even worry about that until we get there", which is two more months? And that "If you need medication or insulin, you can no longer be seen by the midwives."

So I borrowed a monitor and a few strips and started testing. Sat all my numbers were fine. Sunday my fasting was 106 and my post-lunch was 223! So I call the nurse who gets the MW on call to talk to me. Five phone calls later they decided that my numbers are "too high" for the 3hr GTT, it might put me into a coma or something. I'm scheduled to see their OB next week and get set up with the diabetic counselor.

Even if I can control my numbers with diet and exercise, I'm not sure I want to stay with the midwifery practice because they failed to adequately address my concerns. Any advice is appreciated!!


----------



## superflippy

MomtoXane, I don't think I've ever heard of the 1hr test being done in the 1st trimester. It's usually done sometime in the 2nd.

That being said, I wouldn't base all your treatment options on 2 high numbers on one day. There are so many little things that can cause anomalies: stress, illness, particular foods that just make your blood sugar do crazy things. As long as you have the monitor and don't mind doing it, try testing a few more times at different times of day to get a better overall picture of where you are.

I hope the diabetic counselor is helpful for you. Seeing one was for me; she had a much better idea than the nutritionist of what would work diet-wise, and had good advice about other ways to keep my blood sugar level.

In other news, I'm extremely frustrated that my fasting numbers keep going up. I used to be averaging around 95, and now I'm flirting with 100. I need to figure out what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## lifeguard

momtoXane - welcome, although I'm sorry you have to join us. I'm guessing you did the one-hour in the first tri because of your previous GD history. I can certainly understand your frustration with the practice not addressing your concerns adequately enough. My understanding is that if you have had GD previously you are at higher risk of developing again & that alone would warrant closer monitoring. I hope you have better luck with the OB.

Superflippy - don't forget that as the pregnancy progresses the insulin resistance tends to worsen - you may not be doing anything wrong per se.

I just got back from being at the hospital for 4 hours!!! I am NOT impressed. The endo (who I was already unhappy with for not returning my e-mails last week) showed up an hour after my appointment was supposed to happen & then still had to see someone else who's appointment was before mine!

Anyway, when I finally got into his office we discussed what was going on. Once again my blood pressure was perfect & my weight had not increased one bit. But of course my numbers are still high & erratic. I asked why as we increase the insulin we are seeing no improvement at all. To which he replied that perhaps we have not been aggressive enough with increasing the insulin. Hmmm - ya think?! I'm not very happy about things right now. So we doubled both the NPH & the fast acting insulin. DOUBLED!! Why have we been creeping along so slowly up until now???

Here's the real kicker - if my numbers don't improve by Wednesday he wants to admit me to the hospital for a couple of days to get them under control. I feel as though I'm being punished for something that is out of my control despite my best efforts. I've literally done everything exactly as I've been directed & now because he was too shy with increasing my dosing I may have to go into the hospital?! Crazy!

I'm trying hard to be positive but having just moved I have a LOT of work to do to get the house organized (I'm surrounded by boxes) & taking a couple days away is not going to help any.

I also did my 3rd NST test while at was at the hospital & it was just fine. He wasn't as active today as last week but still moved more than enough to see the trend was positive.

I see the OB tomorrow & DH is going to come with me so hopefully he will have a more positive spin on the situation.


----------



## avivaelona

That's irritating Lifeguard. I'm sorry your numbers are so out of control, I wonder why your body is so resistant? I wish we knew more about this.

I sent an e-mail to my endo today, my fastings have increased to some 101's and 102's and my post prandials are in the 130's and 140's I know that's not terrible but I went through my last pregnancy just psychotic about controlling my sugar and it was really bad for me in the long run. I don't want to have to have that tight control of what I eat again. I haven't gained even a pound thus far, and I eat very well, I know I could eat even lower carb but then my ketones go up and that isn't good either, plus it just makes me psycho and I end up putting on weight after I give birth like crazy.

I am not sure what I want to do, I have grave doubts about whether extra insulin is good for people like me who have a long history of insulin resistance, and at the moment my numbers are still on the "mild" side. I also do NOT see any convincing reason to treat mild GD according to the studies. But I also don't want to worry constantly about what I eat now that I'm getting into the third trimester and I'm starving all the time and since I'm kind of borderline diabetic even when I'm not pregnant, I worry that unchecked we could get into severe territory. Hard decisions and I am mad at my body that I have to make them!

Superflippy I have so much experience with this and know so much about "good eating" for diabetes at this point, I am not doing anything "wrong" but it just isn't always possible to balance it, hormones get in the way. I doubt you are doing anything wrong. Of course it never hurts to try playing with your eating schedule to see if you can bring them down, but don't blame yourself if you can't.

Brandy earlier would be better for me too, but I don't want to be induced again either. I hope we just go on the early side for both of us


----------



## superflippy

Thanks for the encouragement, avivaelona.

Lifeguard, I really hope you don't have to go to the hospital!


----------



## lifeguard

I should know by tomorrow afternoon but it's not looking positive that I won't be hospitalized. My first reading after doubling the insulin was fabulous & the rest have all been back to what they were previously.

I feel a lot better about this after seeing the OB yesterday. He is not at all concerned & even expressed what I've been feeling that at this point there is not much to be worried about. Everything is showing that the baby is doing just fine, he's not large & I'm just fine (blood pressure is good, haven't gain any weight in a month, good fluid levels, & NO swelling).

Anyway, the OB explained to me better then the endo what the benefit of going into the hospital would be & he reassured me that this does not indicate to him any reason to induce (which the endo had me worried about). What he said is that while in the hospital they can monitor more constantly & be more aggressive with the insulin without a worry about reaching dangerous hypoglycemic levels unnoticed.

I'm still not happy about it (my house is still full of boxes to be unpacked) & it will mean cancelling the (Canadian) thanksgiving dinner we were planning on hosting this weekend. But on the other hand maybe it will take some of the stress off as with each reading I feel so demoralized.


----------



## MomtoXane

Lifeguard - I'm so sorry you are having so much trouble with your levels. Have you tried herbal supplements? My type 1 friend recommended Blood Sugar Support by Nature's Way. I hope you're able to get everything situated very quickly.

Weight issues - I had hyperemesis earlier and lost about 15lbs in the first trimester. I've managed to gain it all back, but now they are saying I can only gain 10lbs more. I'm only 21wks, is that even possible? I'm not overweight or anything.

I tried getting ahold of my OB who saw me in my first trimester. He said that he wouldn't be comfortable taking me as a patient if I'm high risk. The other OB, the counselor, the endo and everyone my CNM is sending me to are on the other side of town. It's an hour drive I don't want to be making every other week for the next four months! I hate this. I hate waiting for the consult. I hate being told to just watch what I eat and not to worry.


----------



## lifeguard

I'm sure the herbal supplements would be good support but it is difficult to find reliable sources for such things down here. Probably complicated by the fact that the packaging is usually in spanish & I don't trust things I cannot read & verify for myself - lol!

I understand your frustration with being told what to do. I also find it incredibly dismissive every time someone tells me not to worry - as if it was that simple!

I am being admitted to the hospital tomorrow morning at 8:00. The plan is a couple of days but I'm not counting on that being what actually happens. I just have a hard time believing that after all the efforts we/I have put in that they will magically find the right balance that quickly. But we'll see. DH is awesome & has taken the rest of the week off to help take care of things at the house & spend time sitting with me at the hospital.


----------



## brandyk

Hello ladies! I've been back from NOLA for a couple of days. My sugar has been out of whack (high & low) for about a week now due to travel & in-laws being around. It really mucks with my schedule.

That being said, travel was easier than expected. I got a note from the NP to take water on the plane, put my 3L in a plastic bag, put it with my GD supplies, said to the TSA people "I have medical liquids to declare" and that was that. On the way there one of the screeners looked at my medic-alert bracelet and the way back they just let them through. If you have travel you might want to look into getting a dr's note! Remember that if you get stuck on a tarmac it is up to you to have the water that will keep your baby healthy. Planes can run out, etc. I would hate for that to happen to anyone! Baby kicked constantly during all the flights so I wasn't worried about her.

lifeguard - "at this point it is too soon to tell if at 39 weeks the baby will NEED to be induced." couldn't agree more. mine measured 2 weeks ago at 3.5 lbs. well, that's right on schedule. it's too far away to know anything except i feel hugemongous.

MomtoXane - I think you need some help with the diet. Your fasting usually goes down with good dietary control (although it does tend to increase the more pregnant you get). But the 223 tells me that you're eating way too many carbs probably.

Aviva - ditto







i have it in my head that this baby will be here in about 7 weeks and save me any worrying. wtf - 7 weeks? excuse me while i go FREAK OUT.

i saw somewhere (maybe another thread) someone complaining about a first trimester GT screen. they do them that early when you have 2+ risk factors for GD (me, overweight, sister had it). mine was apparently borderline and i think i should have been tested again earlier because i would have avoided a bunch of weight gain in the middle that seems very attributable to the GD.

MTX - speaking of weight gain - i have gained 6 lbs since 24 weeks (i'm almost 32 now). all of it entirely attributable to what appears to be chronic dehydration (i've added about a gallon of liquid to my body weight). they just don't want you gaining UNNECESSARY weight due to the GD. not having your carbs controlled if you have GD packs on the pounds overnight. don't freak out, if your sugar is in control your weight gain should go normally.

So mamas, I have a fun but GD related question. What diapers are you getting for your babies? I want to do kissaluvs and GMDs but I can't decide orange or periwinkle edge. (i mean, i'm not going to have a 5 pounder!) trying hard to get some of these ducks in a row! thinking of skipping the KL0s and doing 1 doz pfs, a couple covers, and mixing in some 7th generation (i have the 250 credit @ amazon) for NB stage if it is only going to be 2 weeks or so.


----------



## idefix

Hi, can I join? I had slightly elevated readings after my one hour glucola, and since I refused to take the three hour (had to do it with my first kiddo and made me so sick), I am finger-pricking. This is week 4 on the diet. It was going well until I got sick. I am still battling that dang cold, and my sugar is hopping around, especially my fasting. So I cut back on breakfast and the snack, but was starving until lunch. I should have called earlier, because they told me to ignore my numbers for now, and just follow the diet. "You need to eat." I had no idea sickness could mess with the sugar numbers like that.

Silke


----------



## avivaelona

Yeah that' why I'm having so much trouble Silke...had a cold it threw me off terribly and I haven't been quite able to get it back to normal. Stress and lack of sleep too can really mess with it. Cortisol is bad for blood sugar.

Which is also the good news...no insulin, more sleep was my endocrinologists recommendation. Going to give me two more weeks and see what happens because she thought insulin would be a bad idea given that my numbers are only intermittantly bad. Phew. I think. I was sort of looking forward to eating a big bowl of icecream and being able to just take insulin but that is probably very unhealthy thinking!


----------



## idefix

More sleep, huh? That's been a tad of a problem lately. Baby is so not following the bed time.


----------



## lifeguard

brandyk - I'm glad your trip went well.

It's pretty incredible with all the things that can make your blood glucose wonky (sickness, lack of sleep, stress) that more people don't have issues. Or maybe they do & it's just not caught. Makes me wonder if they've ever tracked the blood glucose levels several times a day for an extended period of time (months) on someone who is "healthy" to see how much their blood glucose actually does change.

I am in the hospital now & wishing I had said "no, I'd rather not". I feel like this is a complete waste of time - nothing has really been done that we couldn't have done via phone/e-mail with me at home & not bored to tears in a hospital bed. Plus, the doc kind of angered me this evening when he came in & asked if my diet today was much different then at home. Why will they not believe me that I'm following the freakin' guidelines I was given? In fact at lunch today I had to tell them I can't have juice!!!

Anyway, it does seem that the readings are starting to improve, but we'll see how tomorrow goes. Hopefully I'll go home tomorrow afternoon.

Avivaleona - I'm glad you don't need to go onto the insulin. It really is a pia & believe me I still cannot have even a little bit of ice cream.

For the diapers - I've just got 3 dozen infant prefolds (I made them myself). I figure if this baby comes out really small (unlikely) I may be forced to use disposables for a little bit but I think he'll be just fine with the slight bulkiness for the first few weeks. Maybe I'll regret that but newborn size just doesn't seem like it would last long if he's 8lb or more. My Mom guessed last night he'd be right around 8lb - that sounds pretty good to me!!!


----------



## happyhats

I'm pretty sure I have gd as well. I have taken two one hour glucose tests so far, one with fasting and one without. Both have come back high. I agreed to take the three hour test, because my doctor said he would work out a way for me to get to the lab during hours that worked for me and that the lab shouldn't have jerked me around, etc. I feel like it's best to get the most accurate results, which I've heard a three hour provides.

I'm still pretty aggravated and confused by the whole thing. I'm going to be reading up on diabetes and monitoring things for myself from now on anyway, just because I'd rather be preventative, ya know, and learn what sugar levels work for my body. Definitely if I ever get pregnant again I'll be doing my own monitoring early on rather than waiting for this test to tell me something.

I'm already at 32 weeks, so I will be at 33 to 34 before I know anything more accurately. It worries me that my past diet may have put undue risk or stress on me or the baby, kwim? If gd is such a problem shouldn't I have been tested for it before and been monitoring?

I didn't see my obgyn at my last visit and had a lot of problems with the np I did see, as I've posted before. Apparently the lab also decided to sit on my results for over a week when I tested high again...thanks, guys, I've been eating sugar like a junk food maniac, lol.

Right now I'm just trying to make sure I'm not eating a lot of sugar, both fructose or regular. I'm also trying to up my protein intake as I've heard that helps a lot. I'm planning on staying at home the day before the test so I can eat a decent amount and not be starving come glucose day. Other than that, I just have to sit back and try not to worry too much and listen to my body the way I have been.


----------



## MomtoXane

Diapers - I have newborn prefolds and infant size. My last GD baby was only 7lbs and it really helped having diapers that actually fit, even if they were for just a few weeks! The nice thing about nb kissaluvs is that they can last through several babies or resell for a decent amount. I went with pf and got 5 dozen so I wouldn't have to wash every other day lol.

Stress/Illness - Yes this totally applies to me! My highest readings have been after fighting with hubby or puking my guts out. Once I understood that insulin is a hormone and it's affected by all your other hormones, I felt a little better about my out of control numbers.

Lifeguard - I remember being bored to tears in the hospital last time! I had hyperemesis and made at least 6 trips for bloodwork and IV fluids. You'd think that "bedrest" would be relaxing, but there is only so much tv you can watch or books you can read! I really hope they let you go home soon and your levels start behaving better.

Happyhats - Don't stress yourself out about how your diet has been, it won't change anything. Just focus on eating better now and doing the best you can with the knowledge you have. I failed the 1hr at 10wks and refused the 3hr. My PCP wasn't worried about diet and monitoring so early. Now however it's more important to control BG in the latter half to reduce the risk of delivery complications. That's why they tend to test around 26-28wks. I hope everything works out for you!

Has anyone studied or read much about the Glycemic Index? Foods are given a value of 1-100 indicating how they affect BG. Pure glucose has a value of 100. So the higher the value, the faster/higher your BG will rise after eating that food. Each serving is based on 50g of carbohydrates. Like cooked potatoes have a value of 80 and milk averaged about 30. It's better than carb counting because it gives a more realistic reaction on BG. Here is the list of top low GI fruits:
Cherries 22
Grapefruit 25
Peaches 28
Dried apricots 31
Pears 38
Apples 38
Plums 39
Oranges 44
Grapes 46
Kiwi 52

Last night I had steak for dinner and I was trying to figure out a veggie. It was easy when I looked up the GI. Just 1/2c of cooked carrots contain 3g of carbs and have a value of 49. Where as 1/2 of canned sweet corn contain 15g of carbs and have a value of 57. Just something to think about when you are trying to work out your diet plan.

My appointment with the high risk OB is Mon afternoon and I'm hoping he can get me set up with a new monitor and test strips. The diabetic counselor was supposed to call me last week to set up an appointment for next week, but I never heard back from them. When I had GD last time, the counselor wasn't much help at all. This time around I feel so much better informed and prepared to deal with the GD diagnosis properly. Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## lifeguard

happyhats - I'm sorry you're have a frustrating go with your care providers. You may be testing a little bit later than is usual but unless they have reason to suspect you might develop GD they generally do not test until 24-28 weeks. Stop blaming yourself for your past eating habits - just continue to focus on a good diet now. You may or may not have developed GD regardless of your eating habits earlier in the pregnancy.

I am sitting in the hospital right now - definitely regretting agreeing to being admitted. We are not doing anything I couldn't have been doing at home & I'm bored & uncomfortable.


----------



## happyhats

I know they test around 24-28 weeks, I'm more upset by the fact that I asked repeatedly about if I should change my diet or monitor myself and was repeatedly told no, but at the same time told that I really needed to do more testing and told how bad gd could be for my baby. This last test came back at 186, and they sat on it for a week rather than telling me so we could proceed. I'm sure that I'm just being hormonal and overly worried, but I feel frustrated at them and at the same time frustrated with myself because I've studied up a lot on prenatal health but not much on gd.

I know that other people on here are facing much bigger problems than I am, and so I'm grateful that my dd seems to be doing just fine and I seem to as well.

Other than the few changes I've made now, is there anything else I should be doing? I'll be hitting my library this weekend hopefully for some more info. I feel as if I should be doing more than eating a little better and upping my protein, but again I'm a worrywart.


----------



## lifeguard

happyhats - I really feel like we've gone through a lot of the same emotions. I knew I was at risk for GD & I did a LOT of reading & prep for & about pregnancy. But you know most of what is out there that I came across before I started specifically looking for info on GD downplayed it significantly. When I was diagnosed I went through every book I have on pregnancy (I'm a reader & have a pretty good library - lol) & not one of them had any real detail or real information on it. All of them pretty much said "GD can happen but you'll work with your doctor & it'll be control through diet & exercise." Well the info was pretty much useless to me & WRONG!!! I write this from a hospital bed as we try to get my levels right & it angers me that I wasn't more prepared & that the information available is so inadequate.

Good luck with your library search. I wish I could recommend some reading for you but I literally took out every book in my library back home about diabetes & found very little specifically on GD. The bookstore was not any better. What I did find is that a lot of the info on diabetes diet & control can be helpful. But as the goals for GD are stricter than that of type I or II some of the information about balance was not as applicable as I would have liked.

Through this whole process I really think that I have gone through the traditional grieving process & I think that is normal. The anger was the hardest for me to get through 'cause I was trying so hard & felt so alone. It just felt like nothing was working & that made it really hard to stay on track.

I have found that by becoming more proactive & assertive (something I struggle with) with my doctors that I feel much better. For example the endo keeps bringing up induction & c-section but the OB doesn't see it as being necessary & assured me we won't go that way unless something changes for the negative. So today when the endo starting talking about induction/c-section dates I cut him right off, told him the conversation with the OB & ended the conversation. I felt SO much better 'cause the talk of induction really worried me.

We did change my insulin again today. He's taken me off of the NPH & put me on a 24 hour flatline insulin (I cannot recall the name at the moment). He said it is not normally the first choice for pregnancy but he thinks the peaks & valleys of the NPH is what has been causing my big peaks in blood glucose levels. So far today since I started the new insulin I've had the best readings ever & not one has been too high. Tomorrow morning's readings will be the real test & then i should be able to go home.

Totally off topic: but the crib & dresser/change table that we had custom made was delivered today - I can't wait to see them!!!


----------



## happyhats

I hope you'll be able to go home soon and get to see that crib and dresser set before there's a baby to go with it! Hang in there, and lots of love to you!

I'm glad that you can understand where I'm coming from. It seems so counterproductive when on one hand gd seems so downplayed and yet at the same time they say, omgod, you need more tests now! This could be a huge deal! But we won't tell you anyway to be proactive!

I think in the past couple days I'm learning just how much sugar my body needs before I feel icky, and sticking to that. With that and eating more total carbs and protein I hope I will be fine. I'll be happy to have my next ultrasound so I can see baby and hear how much she weighs and know for sure she's doing a okay in there.


----------



## hockeylover

Hi all! I'm just jumping in here since my OB told me today that I'm borderline GD. I'm just starting 27 weeks and I'm pregnant with twins, which I'm told is VERY common to be GD. I was negative when I was pregnant with DD. Obviously, my 1 hour test wasn't good so I had the 3 hour test this past Monday. I go the results today and at the 180 threshold, I was 187. A few points over the 160 (2 hour) marker and then back to normal. While it's borderline, she has to tell me that I'm over. She's sending me to a GD nutritionist next week and fully expects that with some altering of my diet, I should be fine. I was a little depressed about the news today but I'll be ok.

So I'll try to catch up with the posts here so I can learn a little bit. I didn't pay any attention last time, since it didn't apply. Hopefully, it'll be something I can control easily.


----------



## superflippy

happyhats and hockeylover, here's a site that I found very helpful last time when I was diagnosed with GD: http://www.plus-size-pregnancy.org/gd/gd_index.html

MTX, where did you look up the glycemic index of foods? I've been using the USDA nutrient database (http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/) to look up carbohydrate content. Is there someplace similar to get GI info?

Y'all, dh did the nicest thing for me this weekend. He made a really low-carb dinner of salmon, broccoli rabe, and smashed cauliflower with cheese so I could have a little bit of ice cream for dessert afterwards and still stay within my carb limits (45g). My blood sugar stayed within limits, and I felt so much happier being able to eat something I missed. We're not going to do that too often, but just knowing that I can have something like that every once in a while makes me feel less down on life.


----------



## lifeguard

I'm home from the hospital now & the change in insulin seems to really have made the difference. My blood glucose has been in the acceptable range pretty consistently & for the first time I can actually see a reaction to specific foods (before it was just high after everything I ate so there was no way to tell if anything specifically triggered a higher reading).

I feel so much less stressed about things now. Yesterday I put away all the baby clothes & things in our new dresser/changetable (they were delivered while I was in the hospital) & today I packed the bags for the hospital.


----------



## happyhats

Well, if all goes well tomorrow we will be doing the three hour gd test. Yippee! LOL. I'm set though, I've been eating better and making sure my fasting is when I'm asleep and then we'll get up and go straight to the hospital. I was going to go to the lab today but I've had brackton hicks off and on all last night and today and really didn't feel up to sitting in those hard chairs for three hours, lol. Also, I've just been trying to watch myself in case these turn out to be the beginning of the real deal, lol.
Thanks for the website, I'll be checking that out now.

edit..I read that site and I'm still sooo confused. I get the limiting of carbs and the upping of protein, and the cutting out of sweets, but they don't give me any proper examples of good foods that fit that description. They just keep saying, don't eat this, don't eat that, abstain, etc. Ack. Well, hopefully the dietician can give me more info if I need it. And also, hopefully I don't even have it. I read that 85% of women that fail the one hour pass the three hour, eek.


----------



## avivaelona

drat drat drat, I'm still really struggling despite two days of good sleep. Its still borderline highs, but I think its just going to keep going up if I don't do something.


----------



## gabysmom617

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happyhats* 
Well, if all goes well tomorrow we will be doing the three hour gd test. Yippee! LOL. I'm set though, I've been eating better and making sure my fasting is when I'm asleep and then we'll get up and go straight to the hospital. I was going to go to the lab today but I've had brackton hicks off and on all last night and today and really didn't feel up to sitting in those hard chairs for three hours, lol. Also, I've just been trying to watch myself in case these turn out to be the beginning of the real deal, lol.
Thanks for the website, I'll be checking that out now.

*edit..I read that site and I'm still sooo confused. I get the limiting of carbs and the upping of protein, and the cutting out of sweets, but they don't give me any proper examples of good foods that fit that description. They just keep saying, don't eat this, don't eat that, abstain, etc. Ack. Well, hopefully the dietician can give me more info if I need it. And also, hopefully I don't even have it. I read that 85% of women that fail the one hour pass the three hour, eek*.

Yeah this confused me too.

Things that I like to eat right now: Whole wheat bagles with cream cheese.
Carbsmart popsicles. (Dunno what's in them.







: Hopefully not too much aspartame. But they really do hit the I-NEED-CHOCOLATE-COATED-ICE-CREAM-NOW!! pregnancy cravings without sending my sugar through the roof.)
Beans with chicken and cheese. (Ok, so my husband works at Taco Bell.







: I scrape the chicken and beans off the burrito and eat it alone. Hits the spot!)
Just most baked meats and vegetables.
Scrambled eggs with cheese and a meat in them
I can drink tea, but what I do is put half a glass of tea and fill the rest of the glass up with water. I only do that very occassionally, when I just feel I gotta have a real "beverage" with a meal.
I haven't tried the "Stevia" sweetener yet, but my nutritionist recommended it over aspartame or succralose (sp?







) because it's natural. I plan to order some online because I don't know where else to find it.
Nuts! I'm always munching on peanuts or cashews
Small amounts of dark chocolate, very occassionally.
Fruits with the skins on it. Pears are my favorite

Things I have to stay away from: Fruit juices and soft drinks. Diet doesn't send my sugar through the roof because they don't have carbs, but I don't like to do too much soft drinks at all. Most fruit juices and soft drinks send my sugar straight through the roof.

Large amounts of cake or candy, large desserts. If I've had a really good low carb dinner, I can have a very small sliver of dessert just to take the craving edge off.

Sweet cereal with bananas. Yeah. Sent my sugar up today. Lesson learned. Crispix did it, and this morning it was cream of wheat. I think I'll try it later after I get the stevia to sweeten it.

Anyhow, that's what i've learned so far, with my limited cooking and meal imagination.

------------------------
But I really just popped in here to let you all know that CVS brand lancets suck eggs, man.







That is all.


----------



## skinnyhungrymom

So, I'm looking for anyone that can help me.
I had to do the 3 hour GTT last week, but I'm already 31 weeks along, and I fear it's too late to fix anything. My numbers were not good, and I haven't been able to get a hold of the dietary specialist to help me with my diet.

Here are my concerns: I've only gained 20LBS in the past 31 weeks. I have a quite small frame. I'm worried that this GD is going to keep my weight down when I really wanted to gain some more weight for the little one brewing inside of me. Second, I don't drink soda (never have) and I don't eat fast food. I also don't eat candy or sweets so this is all very surprising to me. I've cut out my "apple a day" and the lemonade I'd drink when taking my IRON. But that is really all that is sweet in my life. I also never eat pasta. So what on earth am I supposed to cut out, what am I supposed to change? How can I see results and make sure that my little girl doesn't end up gaining too much weight. If I've only gained 20lbs, can she be gaining all the weight??? I guess I'm still learning about this, but I'm so hungry, and I'm desperate for advise.

Please - anyone?


----------



## skinnyhungrymom

FYI - If you have a Trader Joe's in your area - they sell Stevia, and the price is just right!


----------



## gabysmom617

Thanks, but I live in the middle of southeast nowhere.







Nothing round here but Walmart and Food Lion. I'd have to travel to find a Trader Joe's, or anywhere else that might sell stevia, and by the time I put gas in the tank to do that, I just as well had ordered it online.


----------



## MomtoXane

Juls - Congrats on your twins! I know how frustrating it is when you are first diagnosed with GD or any complication really. I failed the 1hr at 24wks in my last pregnancy, and I had no risk factors at all. Things will get easier once you're past the learning curve.

Susanna - That site about plus size GD was so so helpful for me last time, even though I'm not overweight at all. It's much more comprehensive than any book I read or handout I received about gestational diabetes. Here is the page to look up the GI of certain foods - http://www.glycemicindex.com/ Hope that helps!

Lifeguard - I'm so happy the new insulin is working for you and that you are home from the hospital. It's quite a relief when things start working how they are supposed to.

Happyhats - The diet can be confusing. One thing that might help is upping your fiber intake. Get lots and lots of vegetables, fruits, and whole grains. Avoid processed foods like cereals, breads, crackers. It takes awhile to get used to what works and what doesn't.

Sonya - Bananas are really high carbs and rice cereal is almost as bad as pure sugar, eek! I use honey to sweeten bran flakes and have no trouble keeping my numbers down. Honey has trace minerals and natural enzymes as well. I've never tried Stevia, but I might since I absolutely avoid all artificial sweeteners. I live in a little nowhere town, but there is a tiny health food store that's really great just down the street.

Skinnyhungrymom - It's never too late to do what's best for you and your baby! I also experienced immense frustration when I was already eating very healthy and they told me I needed to "watch my diet", ugh! Apples are one of the few fruits that are really good for GD moms. The fiber and natural sugars are absorbed evenly and do not cause spikes like other fruits do. Other things that help keep your blood sugar under control is daily exercise and lots of water! Don't worry about the wieght gain, you baby gets exactly what it needs. I'm 22wks and I still haven't gained back my first trimester losses...

My appointment with the OB yesterday was terribly frustrating. She just wouldn't listen to me, she just kept flipping through my chart and shaking her head and frowning. She's upset that I didn't have the 3hr after I delivered last time, she was frustrated I didn't have the 3hr in my first trimester, she was disappointed I didn't have the right tests at the right times. Now apparently I'm terribly high risk. I should have never been admitted to the CNM practice. Today I'm having to do a 24hr urine catch. Tomorrow I'm having to have COMPLETE metobolic panel (tests 14 different blood levels), an A1C, pre-eclampsia work up, and possible the 3hr GTT. I do not like this OB and all and I hope that I can switch and never see her again.


----------



## lifeguard

Ok - the board just did something weird & kicked me off half way through my response - ugh!

skinnyhungrymom - Please try to accept that this is NOT your fault!!! It is NOT because you ate too much or ate too much sweets for that matter!!! Many of us on here got this diagnosis & are in much the same boat as you as far as eating habits before the diagnosis, & that does make it frustrating.

For your meal planning likely what your dietician will tell you is that you are allowed so many servings of carbohydrates per meal (note: carbohydrates NOT just sugar(s) are where the concern is). One serving of carb is 15 grams. Anything with a label is easy 'cause you just look to see how many carbs for servings to figure it out. In general one small piece of fruit is a serving. One serving of dairy is slightly less than one serving of carb (dairy is 12grams of carbs). A serving of whole grains is one serving. Sugar(s) are best avoided as even when they fit into your allotted servings they tend to make blood glucose peak very quickly. Anything like whole fruit or whole grains, that has fibre along with the carbs is best 'cause it slows down absorption. Protein along with a carb also slows down absorption & keeps you feeling full longer. Most vegetables are not a carb serving, accept the starchy ones: potatoes, corn, peas, etc.

I do believe the actual recommended servings of carbs per meal/snack varies quite a bit. For example many of the meals gabysmom has listed she eats would be too high in carb servings for me. So that is part of the challenge, to find the balance that is right for your body. My meal plan is 1 carb for breakfast & snacks & 2-3 carbs for lunch & supper.

My understanding is that the baby really starts to beef up during the last several weeks with GD not really before that point. So no, it's not too late.


----------



## ruthmg

I just found out I failed my 3hr GTT test, and I'm devastated. I have no idea what to do (just got the phone call 5 minutes ago) and ahven't even talked to the resources center they are referring me to. I ahve to taje DH to work, so I can't even vent properly.


----------



## brandyk

Ruth - sit down and read this whole thread when you come back. It's getting really long but there are tons of resources in it (including the link earlier on this page). A lot of GD is really frustrating but it's manageable - you just have to figure out what works for you. if your resource center is great, great! if not, you'll find lots of information here. in my experience, the nutritional advice was really crappy (eat the same thing every day, in wrong proportions, and oops they didn't mention that you probably won't eat the same in week 26 as week 32!). but i have a wonderful nurse practitioner that is the diabetes manager and she is great.

Aviva- Did you end up having to go on insulin?

My fastings for the past two days have been high (107, 111). Yesterday we (my diabetes call is on Tues nights) blamed it on me waking up at 9 (!!!) but today I got up at 8. It could be tiredness/stress slightly delayed [ding-dong the inlaws are gone!]. Fortunately I get a few more days of looking at my numbers before I decide to call someone about this second fasting or not. Time to switch out bedtime snack!

I have my 32 week appt with my OB and my first of my bi-weekly NSTs today (except this week its only one). Baby has been moving GREAT and I am still consuming ridiculous amts of water so I'm not concerned about that, just the whole placental degradation thingy.

Skinnyhungry - you may already be controlling GD through diet. The only "results" that you need to see are your blood sugar numbers in control. Take your concerns to your OB or to a good nutritionist. You should be able to add protein & nuts to balance any carbs that you might have to take out. You can also post a day of eating on the board and we can tell you where the carbs are - maybe you're not eating many, maybe you don't know what they are!

take those lancets back to CVS! demand a refund! don't keep poking yourself with big fat lancets
















better get a move-on if i want to take a shower today! i have definitely hit that downhill 3d trimester thing everyone talks about. so slooooooow!


----------



## lifeguard

I am SO tired! I think now that our move is finally done (including finishing up some stuff at the old house) & we have finally found the right insulin & dosage & my blood glucose is finally consistent my body has just crashed. I don't think I even realized how stressed I was ALL the time. I slept most of yesterday & today is quickly heading in that direction.


----------



## superflippy

Skinnyhungry, that's exactly how I feel! I tried to eat healthy this pregnancy, and I didn't gain a whole lot of weight, and now that I'm on this stupid diet I'm afraid I won't be able to. But even though I don't feel like I'm eating enough, my weight has gradually crept up, a little at a time. I've gained almost 15 lbs so far, and my doctor isn't concerned.

So, speaking of starving, I saw my OB yesterday and she prescribed Metformin for me. My fasting levels are borderline OK, but have been gradually rising so she thought it would be a good preventive measure since insulin resistance increases throughout pregnancy and I've still got 10 weeks to go.

I started taking it last night, and have had a thoroughly rotten day. My fasting was still high (99). After breakfast was pretty low (96), but after lunch was high (123) and stayed high for the next hour! On top of that, I am so hungry I can't concentrate. I just want to eat non-stop, but I'm running out of things to eat because my blood sugar is still high. And to make things worse, [TMI]I've had to run for the bathroom several times today. Not normal.[/TMI]

Has anyone else who's tried Metformin/Glucophage had similar symptoms?


----------



## brandyk

egh, do you think 123 is high?!?! of course you are hungry. over 140 is high for 1hr PP. are you doing 2hr?

did your dr consider glyburide over metformin? it's not common to prescribe metformin for the pregnant.


----------



## lifeguard

superflippy - you may want to ask your doctor about the metformin choice. The discussions I had with mine made it pretty clear that glyburide was preferred over metformin in pregnancy. I had wanted to go on metformin as I had been on prior to the pregnancy until the end of my first trimester (for PCOS) & was familiar with it.

Also, the diarrhea is VERY common with metformin at first along with just general stomach upset. It does usually get better after a couple of weeks. Make sure you're getting LOTS of water to offset the diarrhea.

I cannot wait for this baby to come out so I can stop stabbing myself 8x a day. It's really getting old! And I'm finding that I'm becoming more sensitive to the injections. Each one itches & gets a little inflamed for 20 minutes afterwards & my stomach is starting to look just awful. For some reason some of the injections are leaving thumb sized bruises! I'm really careful about cleaning the spot before & after & using a new needle every single time so I think it is just a sensitivity. Sigh.


----------



## MomtoXane

Lifeguard - I remember the insulin injections started feeling worse over time too. I was also very skinny at the time and didn't have much to work with as far as pinch/poke. My new OB seems very anti-insulin. I'm not sure how I feel about that since doing all my research I feel it is safer for the baby than medications.

I called the nurse this morning, it's been two weeks and the diabetic counselor STILL hasn't called to set up an appointment with me. I don't have any testing supplies or anything until after that appointment and waiting so long has been frustrating. I didn't have to do the 3hr GTT, but I did finish all my other lab work on Wednesday. The OB is supposed to be reviewing the results today. I'm so nervous it's going to be abnormal. I've been an emotional wreck, panic attacks and everything...


----------



## superflippy

Brandy, yes, I'm doing 2hr tests, so it's supposed to be under 120 after meals.

My OB prescribed metformin because she said it's been studied more in pregnancy than other drugs. But so far, it's done nothing but make me feel queasy or hungry - my blood sugar remains exactly the same as before. Talked to nurse on the phone yesterday, she said give it a few days to start working. If I don't start seeing some improvement after a week, I will definitely ask about Glyburide - it's what my friends who had GD used, and it seemed to work really well for them.

MTX, sending good thoughts your way for good test results.


----------



## avivaelona

interesting usually they feel its Glyburide that's been studied the best. Yes for some people Metformin causes bad stomach upset, it usually does subside but not always. It takes some time too to show real affects. They do not usually put someone on it in pregnancy, I'm surprised your doctor has. I am on Metformin but for me it was a choice not to go off it, I've been taking it since 2000 approximately and the only time I've been off it was the 2nd trimester of my first pregnancy and I lost the baby. I made a decision to stay on it as there is some scant evidence that it helps prevent second and third trimester losses in diabetics who are already taking it. But it isn't common. FWIW too, while it helped me never need insulin in my second pregnancy, I'm still walking very close to the line now in my third.

So far I'm not on insulin, but I'm having to work very hard to keep the numbers down and not always succeeding, and I can't seem to keep my fastings under 90 anymore. I have an appointment next week and if I can't get it under control by then we will revisit it. At this point I'd consider going off the met and trying Glyburide too as I'm past the real danger point where going into labor would be catastrophic. (I'm 31 weeks today, will be 32 by then)

Ruthmg welcome. Its ok, take a deep breath, its all a pain and confusing and irritating but its not that bad. Until you get a chance to go for some assistance just try to avoid sugar and "white" carbs in your meals (potatos, rice, bread) and add more protein and if possible leafy greens to your diet. Eat smaller more frequent meals. That's the super simplified version but everything else is just tweaking it.


----------



## NicaG

Hi Ladies,
just checking in...I had my baby on September 30! Her name is Anna and she was 8lbs 9oz (4oz larger than my ds). I was induced, but everything worked out just fine, normal vaginal delivery. It is such a relief to be done with needles, insulin, bs numbers, etc. I haven't checked my blood sugar at all since I delivered. I keep meaning to check my fasting numbers, but I forget every morning. Good luck to everyone! The diabetes won't last forever, and it's such a wonderful feeling to finally hold your baby in your arms, makes it all worth it.

One comment about insulin injections--try numbing the injection site with an ice cube before you inject. A friend on Heparin recommended this, and it really does help. And after you inject and remove the needle, apply pressure on the site with your finger for a minute, but don't rub. The pressure should help prevent bruising. I was having a lot of bruising until I started doing this.

Wishing happy healthy births and babies to all!


----------



## lifeguard

NicaG - Congratulations on your baby. I'm happy to hear it went well. I have been doing the pressure thing after I inject but unfortunately I have this (VERY crazy) condition where I break out in hives from the cold so the ice cube trick would make things worse for me - lol!

MomtoXane - I hope you get an appointment soon. It seems pretty crazy to me to make someone wait so long before they even bother to call you. Did you have any luck calling them?

Avivaelona - I find it interesting that you have stayed on the metformin. I wish that I had & hearing your story I will definitely be looking more into before my next pregnancy. I'm actually a little bothered that the doctor never discussed with me the possibility that doing so might have helped decrease the chances/severity of GD for me.


----------



## avivaelona

Quote:

I have this (VERY crazy) condition where I break out in hives from the cold so the ice cube trick would make things worse for me - lol!
Hey! I have that too! Cold induced Uticaria. Of course you are smart and live in Costa Rica...I'm in New England! Brilliant eh? Are we twins or something? I only have ever met one other person who had this.


----------



## lifeguard

lol - when I was diagnosed with it I was living in Canada. The doctor told me (straight faced mind you) to stop swimming & move somewhere warm! Hahahaha - the move to Costa Rica was totally coincidental. Stopping swimming - I don't think so!!!

Did you always have it? I only developed out of the blue about 3-4 years ago.


----------



## ruthmg

Thanks for the calming words. I met with the diabetes cousnelor yesterday and she explained the diet, testing, etc. I'm actually doing well with numbers 2 hours after meals, but my fasting level this morning was 116!!!! And i'm in moderate ketosis!

I'm very frustrated, because I have other issues, including chronic hypertension and hypothyroidsim, plus my first DS was born early, in the throes of beginning pre-eclampsia, so I'm feeling like what ELSE can make this a harder pregnancy? Oh yeah, GD!!!

What am I doing wrong to get such high a high fasting number? I had cottage cheese with crisp bread as a snack (yum







) around 8:30 last night, then took my numbers at 8:30 this morning.

I also take Synthroid, so I have to wait and hour after taking the pill to eat. Does anyone else have to do this? I wonder if I should take my blood before the pill, rather than after.


----------



## avivaelona

You should do your blood sugar the moment you get up if you can, or as close to it as possible. If you are in ketosis you might be having a rebound affect...your sugar crashes in the middle of the night and your body compensates by making its own sugar...making it high in the morning. What time do you go to sleep? Try having your snack just a little closer to bedtime and try upping the protein (more cottage cheese, less crisp bread and maybe add a few almonds or something) . Before fiddling with it though definitely take your blood sugar before you have the pill and see if its high still. You also might find that your synthroid dose needs to be adjusted during pregnancy.

Lifeguard, I've had it for maybe 10 years now, but no I didn't always have it, my mom gets it too and also developed it later. The one other person I know who has it is a young man who developed it as a kid, I don't know if he actually still suffers from it or if he's outgrown it. Strangely mine seems to have gotten a bit better since I was pregnant the first time, it still happens but not quite as badly. Thus far I've never gotten it from swimming, only from cold (and especially cold and damp) air under 35 degrees or from putting ice on an injury. I wonder if there is any connection between this and a tendency for insulin resistance? Or if its just a coincidence.


----------



## brandyk

Nica - Congrats on your baby!!! You must be so excited to have a new bundle of joy!









superflippy - Well although I have been more than ambivalent about the Glyburide, I'm happy with the choice. It's easy and it works.

Aviva - do you think the 90 fasting is too strict? My OB & NP are thrilled with my fastings - which occasionally dip below 90 but mostly hover in the 95 range. I know you've been doing this over multiple pregnancies but it seems that you are really stressed out about keeping your numbers in a place where I don't think it's universally agreed they need to be. Of course the stress doesn't help (see prior note about my numbers went up to 111 while the in-laws were driving me crazy). This morning 85!

I had my first 2 NSTs this week. Yesterday's (They insisted on one on Friday) was really annoying because baby just moved around so there were gaps on the heartbeat chart so they kept me there longer after delaying the appt's start by 25 minutes. My appt was at 11:45, I was already hungry, and I was late for meeting my friend for lunch, which I didn't eat until 1:30. I mean gobbled. I was starving. So annoying because of that and also just laying there in this stupid reclined position that I hate. I can see how I will not tolerate it during labor at all.

To follow up on diapers, what about the NB size covers? Can I just get smalls? I got one as a gift and it barely fits over the kissaluv on sunni bear (our official diaper tester, my childhood teddy bear).


----------



## lifeguard

Brandyk - see if you can leave the bed flat for the nst. I think they put it into the reclined position trying to make it more comfortable for you. I have found that it often takes longer than the 30 minutes it's supposed to so I now plan for at least an hour & try to eat just before going.

I agree - doing the nst's makes me certain it would be horrible to be hooked up to the darn thing through the whole labour. My doctor has assured me that we will not be doing that & my dh has assured me he will just undo it all if they are being idiots. LOL.

For the fasting - it seems like there is such a wide variety of reactions & expectations. My doctor has barely mentioned anything about my fasting numbers & they are almost never below 90 - he seemed more concerned about my postmeal numbers.


----------



## avivaelona

I'm ok with fastings between 90-95 its just that when that happens for me its a sign that things arent quite working right and are on their way skyward, and sure enough I've been having a few days more like 106 which really isn't ok, and a lot of post prandials that are in the 130's or 140's...I am not sure how I feel about the guidelines my doctors have set, but they are just guidelines, they didn't slap me on insulin yet despite my being over the limit.

I'm waiting for the growth scan next week and to see if the new thing I'm trying is working...it seems to be over the last two days but that isn't enough to tell yet. Because I officially have a type II diagnoses and not just "GD" (even though its not clear that I really do have type II) and because I have a prior late loss, I think they are more cautious about all of this with me than they should be with someone just diagnosed with GD by the GTT but my doctor is also pretty good about listening to me and not applying pressure and letting me be part of any decisions.


----------



## Jannah6

I was diagnosed with GD during my last pregnancy. I have the 1 hr test tomorrow, so praying that everything is fine. I am a little suspicious that I might have GD again, but we'll see.

Anyone here have GD during 1 pregnancy and the next pregnancy they were fine?


----------



## MomtoXane

All my tests results came back "normal", they wouldn't give me any numbers so I just have to take their word for it. Slightly relieved. My nurse called the diabetic counselor, who apparently moved to a new building. It might be another 1-2wks before I get an appointment. I think that's totally BS!! I was diagnosed with GD at 10wks and here I am now 23wks and still don't have a monitor or diet plan or anything...

I just want someone to tell my what my guidelines are and give me the darn test strips. I have no clue if my numbers are high or low or what. The symptoms of hyper and hypo glycemia are very similar and often non-existant or "normal pregnancy symptoms".


----------



## lifeguard

Can you not pick up a monitor & strips at a pharmacy on your own? I know they can be a little pricey but it might give you a little ease of mind.

We had Thanksgiving dinner tonight & I had a perfect reading afterwards!!! I definitely feel that is a victory! (Last weekend was Canadian thanksgiving but thanks to my hospital stay we decided to delay ours by a week).


----------



## Muj

First post








Unfortunately it's in the GD Support Group, sigh.
So let me rant a little bit and then I'll welcome all the advice and hugs you mamas can give.

I'm 30 weeks and this is my first pregnancy, at my 26 week appointment I was so concerned about birth plans, c-sections and induction rates that that was all I spoke about with my doctor and when she had sufficiently calmed my fears and even said she'd give me a birth plan to fill out, she added that I had some routine testing for GD to go through and I was just so relieved I said sure with no thought to it. Right after the appointment I was so stressed out about saying yes without thinking it through though.

Two days after the test I get a call from my doctors office telling me I should go in for another test, this time fasting. Sigh. Right after hanging up I collapsed into bed and cried. I went for the second test and I know it went better than the first because I didn't feel like I was having this major anxiety attack nor did I get as much of a pounding headache, but I was still worried, for good reason because again two days later I get a call from my doctors office telling me I have GD and should expect a call from the hospital setting up an appointment with me. I cried after that call as well.

The whole thing was I wanted as 'natural' a childbirth as possible in a hospital since this is my first baby and I just didn't have the resources early on in my pregnancy to plan to have the birth anywhere else. I was worried about interventions and two seconds after getting satisfied that my doctors wouldn't do anything not needed, I end up with a label that will dictate everything and increase the chance of those very interventions.

I feel betrayed by my body, I unfortunately probably had this coming though. I gained 25 pounds in two years and so started off in this pregnancy heavier than I would have liked. My dh and I live away from family and everybody who saw me at 7 weeks when we went for a visit had said I look fat. Every time I look in the mirror now I can't help but get sad that I'm fat. I love my belly, but I look at my face or my arms and









I was stressed about having GD and using a meter that every time I thought about it I would get teary eyed and sulk a bit. After getting the meter and figuring it was not that big of a deal to poke myself (!) four times a day I went in for a followup appointment.

Apparently my numbers are too high sporadically during the last two weeks and so the endo can't prescribe me to go for a walk after a certain meal or can't tell me to stick to my diet because I am sticking to my diet and SO I should start on insulin. This was right after the nurse said my numbers looked good and that my meter was showing numbers 0.5 higher than the lab test showed. (I'm in Canada) When I asked the endo about it, she said there's a 10% cushion with the numbers they expect- so even numbers like my 7.8's were still too high. So again I was happy for like two seconds. I freaked out when I heard "insulin" and so the endo gave me another week. I took this as another week to try extra hard to keep numbers lower but I'm afraid to them its just a week and I'm still ending up on insulin. Oh why won't my body deal with food normally.

Sorry if this post is too long and too random, I think I just had to put it out there. I could go on and on, but basically I have an appointment this Friday and was wondering if anybody could drop some words of wisdom my way. *Is there anything I should know before going in?* My dh saw me so depressed , he asked me what would happen if you didn't take insulin. And I didn't know how to answer him, I just kind of stuttered through there's a chance that baby might grow too big, that my amniotic fluid decreases, baby gets low blood sugar... I don't know! When I was in the doc's office she said we should do what's best for this baby, and of course I want what that is, but I don't want to go into what this doctor believes is best for my baby even though I have no clue as to why.

So there I go again with my rambling. I guess we just need to be informed, we're a young couple, nobody in our families has had GD or even regular diabetes, heck, even birth is very hush hush so I'm just wound up from having to learn and prep so much in so little time...


----------



## lifeguard

Muj - welcome - I'm sorry it has to be to this thread. Please TRY to stop blaming yourself. There is nothing anyone can do prior to pregnancy or during the early months that can guarantee you don't develop it (yes, there are things that decrease the chance - but that is not a guarantee).

Second, this does NOT take away the opportunity to have a natural birth if that is what you want. But you will probably need to keep yourself a little more informed & be an advocate for yourself.

7.8 (I also use a Canadian meter) is considered high for GD. Generally the recommendation is to have post-meals under 6.6. Yes, it would be ideal to control it with just changes to diet & exercise but that just is not the reality for all of us. (If you go back through the pages of posts on this thread you will see this discussed several times). Yes, taking insulin SUCKS!! But once you get the dosage right it takes a LOT of stress off (at least it did for me) 'cause each of those finger pricks becomes confirmation you are doing well instead of chance for disappointment, stress & self-blame.

You could also talk to your doctor about the possibility of medication (glyburide or metformin) as a trial before going straight to insulin. But some doctors are not comfortable prescribing these meds as technically they are still not approved for use in pregnancy - that is why they so quickly jump to insulin - it is known effective & safe.

I feel like so much of what you have written I could have written. If your OB is not still on board with letting things progress naturally then look for another OB. My endo kept talking about c-sections & inductions - totally terrifying me, but the OB is totally ok with letting things continue as long as the baby is doing well. We are therefore doing a lot more monitoring then we would normally but so far everything else has been ticking along perfectly & the natural birth I was terrified I had lost now is around the corner (I hope!).

Good luck with your appointment. Is your DH or someone else able to go with you to the appointment?


----------



## happyhats

Well, I went to the hospital lab on Friday afternoon to do my three hour and they told me again I could only take this test at 7am. Gah. I have been waiting to get my glucomater and appointment with a nutritionist for over two weeks now, or get it confirmed I didn't have gd after all. I cannot do a 7am testing because my hubby's work hours, and on the days he's off work he's at school at those times! My obgyn called the hospital lab and was told that I could go in whenever I wanted, but the lady at the lab told me differently when I went. I told her my doctor already talked to someone and it was impossible for me to schedule at that time, which was why I was going to their lab instead of the one at my medical office, but for some reason she wouldn't budge.

Im at 33 weeks now, I'll be around 34 when I see the doctor next. I'm going to tell him I'm through trying to get the three hour test.

I've been doing my best to up my protein intake, lower my carbs, and lower my sugar intake. I'm going to the store for a few necessities tomorrow, and I'll try to the best with what's in my pantry until Tuesday when I can stock up on gd friendly, healthier foods. Anything you guys can recommend? I'm low income but luckily I have an Aldi and scratch and dent stores to go to. I already eat a lot of whole grains, so that it's an issue. I think I'm going to get some more tuna (not albacore, the low mercury kind), lean lunchmeat, salmon, and shrimp as well as possibly a couple pounds of peanuts and some diabetic friendly protein bars for a quick snack. I'm thinking of getting some splenda and stevia for holiday cooking. But any other suggestions would be great! I see my doctor on Thursday but who knows when I'll see a dietician so specific foods I should be able to eat would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## lifeguard

Happyhats - that is rather ridiculous. I'm sorry you're having such difficulty with the lab. Yes, you need to fast but it shouldn't matter what time you arrive as long as you've done the fast. I've certainly gone in the afternoon (I'm a late riser when possible) & although they always seem surprised they've never turned me away. Really though, you don't need to do the test to confirm - when you start doing frequent blood glucose readings that'll show you more accurately what your body is doing.

For food I try to incorporate a lot of veggies. Any grains should be whole grains to slow absorption. Try to be mindful of how much lunchmeat you are consuming as it has nitrates in it & these should at the least be limited during pregnancy. Do you not do red meat - 'cause that's a good source of protein as well? I also eat a lot of eggs. If you do dairy things like cottage cheese have a lot of protein as well - just check the total carb count on the label - preferrably the less carbs per serving the better.


----------



## avivaelona

Happy hats if you like yogurt get the kind marketed as "greek style" (unflavored) it has far more protein in it than regular yogurt. Cottage cheese is also good and eggs, nut butters. Avocado does not have a lot of protein but provides "good" fats and is filling and low carb. Add greens to every meal you can and even though whole grains are better some, like brown rice, have to be eaten in moderation still. Quinoa is a grain similar in taste to couscous that cooks quickly and is fairly high in protein. It seems to spike my sugar less than some other grains.


----------



## MomtoXane

The sad part about my testing situation is that I have good insurance that covers all of my testing supplies 100%. I just need someone to write the prescription, which no one seems to want to do! Ugh...

Muj - I think that just about any one of us had nearly the exact same reaction when first diagnosed with GD. I know I did! Thankfully I had an absolutely wonderful OB and went on to have the natural birth I wanted, a 7lb VBAC baby with no complications...

Snacks - I've been eating lots of nuts and drinking a lot of milk! Last week I made a batch of turkey meatballs and ate a few for snacks, yummy. I know that a lot of low carb diets really push the high protein intake. This pregnany I'm really trying to focus on adding more fiber. Bran cereal, whole fruits, unrefined grains and the like.

Cheating - So I know that it's best for the baby (and my body) to stick to the diet guidelines and keep low/even blood sugar levels. Last pregnancy between the time I took my test and the time I got my results I went a little sugar crazy, thinking "Oh well no one is going to know and it's going to be my last splurge until the baby comes." So while I'm waiting for my monitor I find myself eating things I know I shouldn't because "No one will know". Anyone else go through this?


----------



## superflippy

MTX, I splurged, too. The day before I was planning to start testing, I went out and had a giant cheeseburger, fries, and a shake for lunch.

Jannah, I've heard of one woman who had GD her first pregnancy but not the second. It's someone my MIL knew from church. We were pregnant at the same time the first time, too, and MIL said she dealt with it by eating the exact same thing every day. Well, fine for her, but I would've gone crazy! Apparently, when she got pregnant this time, she immediately put herself on the same diet she had the first time and didn't get diagnosed. This is why I have avoided talking to my MIL about my situation: she makes it seem like pure will and moral fortitude can keep you from GD, so I must be a weak-willed slacker if my blood sugar is high.

In reality, there are so many factors that play into it, it's hard to say whether you're going to get it the next time around - it probably depends on why you had it last time around, and whether those conditions are the same or not. In my case, my doctor said it seemed like I just have a "weak pancreas." I'm not overweight, I was exercising a lot before the 2nd trimester, and I was eating healthy, better than the first time around. Didn't change anything.

And re. the NST - I've heard anecdotally of moms getting fetal heartbeat decels when they lie flat on their backs, both during NSTs and during labor. We're told to avoid that position for sleeping, so I can't imagine it's a good idea to do it for the duration of the test, or for labor, for that matter. I've had 2 NSTs so far, and I had the nurse set the table up so I'm sitting up just slightly reclined.

Am I paranoid about the lying on your back thing? What do y'all think?


----------



## rhysmom

Sorry I've been so quiet lately. Have been struggling a lot with my OBs and their constant clammoring to get a repeat C-section over the VBAC we had been discussion since my first step in there at 14 weeks.

They are freaked about shoulder dystocia with GD moms, my history, and my rapidly growing baby. I'm 33 1/2 weeks now and just had my latest U/S putting me at 37 weeks and 5 lbs 15 oz and in the 75 percentile.

My diabetes is great. We had to up my insulin, but am back to great numbers. However, the docs have said it doesn't matter how great my pregnancy is going, the dystocia is a huge problem and blah blah blah blah blah.

Is anyone else getting this talk? My OB said that she wouldn't have let try vaginally with my last one had she been my doc because he was showing so big (he was 38 weeks and 9 lbs 10 oz). I told her how much better I'm eating in this pregnancy compared to my last, how much better my GD is controlled, only 8 lbs weight gain compared to 50, and all my knowledge is so much better (I'm a doula now!)

And again, it comes around to, "It doesn't matter, GD moms have babies with bigger shoulders....dystocia....." and back down that road again.

I just don't know what to do at this point.....


----------



## lifeguard

Wow Rhysmom I'm not sure what to say. My OB & I have discussed the risk of a larger baby but not once has the conversation gone to shoulder dystocia. Is there any chance of switching doctors. Even if you have a larger baby there is no guarantee you'll have a problem with shoulder dystocia - it just ups the risk a little. What type of ultrasound are you getting? With mine the doctor has been measuring the head circumference, the abdominal circumference & the femur length. My understanding is that a sudden increase in the ab circ. indicates a baby that is growing too large due to GD. As well, my little guy was apparently at 6lb 6oz at 36 weeks & my OB didn't seem at all concerned & said he was within a normal growth curve.

Keep advocating for yourself - just because there is a risk of shoulder dystocia (which can also happen in non-GD babies) does not mean you must have a c-section.

Superflippy - I have wondered about the lying on your back thing for NST's as well. Personally I find it more comfortable to have the back of the bed up some so I can read comfortably but sometimes I even turn onto my side for part of the NST if I'm getting uncomfortable. I thought that if they saw decels that having you turn to your side was something they were automatically supposed to do to see if that corrected the problem?


----------



## candyapplez

So I was diagnosed with gd last week...I'm still in the pissed stage. The highest numbers I have had was 132 ( after red robin) and as low as 79. My mw was concerned which irritates me, I'm only a few above "normal" and I'm wondering if thery'regoing to put me on meds.

Plus I have trace keystones and that's because I'm not getting enough calories. But I'm eating a ton and it doesn't feel like it's any healthier.

My numbes are higher in the morning my mom says it might be the bacon I'm eating for night snack I'm having 1/ 2 apple and peanut butter.

I'm irritated too b/c when my mw told me last week I had gd I asked her if I was going to need more us's she said now but now she says I have to or start stress tests earlier than 36 weeks. She says the us is for fluid and to check my placenta not size.

What do you guys think?


----------



## ruthmg

So my pp numbers are great (mostly because I'm trying to walk after each meal), but my morning levels are still above 105. This morning it was 112! I guess I'm frustrated because I'm staying up later than I normally do (I ate my snack at 10pm, instead of 9pm) and even added an extra milk/fruit (becuase I was choosing ricotta and cottage cheeses as a milk which are really proteins- d'oh!) but it was still high this morning!! Plus I'm spilling large to moderate amounts of ketones.

Granted, I've only been on the GD diet since Friday, but I'm extremely frustrated. Plus I'm ravenous after my snacks. I think I need to bump up the calories. I'm about 225 lbs and the dietician has me on 1800 calories. I don't think that's enough.

Any suggestions would be welcome. I read the whole thread, but it's pretty overwhelming!

Thanks.


----------



## avivaelona

Ruth I'd actually try moving your snack a little earlier, and cutting out so much milk for it. Try some almonds with fruit and one protein dairy serving or something more like that. Also, do you get up in the middle of the night to pee? If you do try nibbling a small handful of almonds, drinking a little soy or almond milk or taking just a few bites of cottage cheese when you do...the combo of high fastings and high ketones indicates you might be having a middle of the night "crash"

Candy I think almost all pregnant women have trace ketones, I don't think they should be stressing you out about "trace" I think if your highest number was 132 and it was after a restaurant meal that your midwife is stressing you out unecessesarily...you are due when I am right? So you are 32 weeks about? Everyone's insulin resistance increases a touch at the end. I'd just avoid Redrobin til you have a nursing baby to feed, and maybe up your protein intake a bit and cut out uncessary carbs but I wouldn't let them give me meds unless it gets more severe...when was the 132, an hour after or two hours? I don't see why a bacon/apple/peanut butter snack would make your sugar higher in the AM, if you are eating very close to bedtime try moving it back a bit, and if you are eating very far from bedtime try moving it up a bit. It is a lot of fat at once so it could keep your sugar levels a little higher if you are having it very close to bed I guess. (Also it sounds really gross to me, but hey, to each her own







)

Rhysmom, can you change providers? Seriously I do not see ANY reason why they should suspect a shoulder dystocia, have they given you any reason other than "You have GD?" Did you have one before? Have the done an Ultrasound and seen a baby that has a small head for size? I think this doctor is more worried about malpractice risk than giving you a safe birth. I think they are pushing you into a c-section for their own reasons. A big baby means a big baby, not necessarily a stuck baby. GD moms have a slightly greater risk for shoulder distocia not a huge one, and there is no evidence of that being true for well controlled GD of the mild variety.


----------



## MomtoXane

Candy - I had several high numbers (180's) at random times and my OB didn't seem concerned. It's more about the overall picture than a couple numbers. Also the morning fasting numbers are hardest to control because they are most influenced by hormones. You can't really control your hormone levels, so it's difficult to control your fasting numbers. With my last GD pregnancy with the midwifey OB I didn't have any u/s or nsts after my GD diagnosis. So don't jump to conclusions just yet!

Ruth - You might try adding more fiber and fat. It will help you feel fuller longer. Also it helps lower the glycemic index of higher carb foods to make them more appropriate for the GD diet.

I checked out a cook book from the library yesterday. "The All-Natural Diabetes Cookbook" by Jackie Newgent. It has lots of yummy sounding recipies using fresh and organic ingredients! All the recipies come with complete nutritional information to help you with your dietary needs. HTH!


----------



## superflippy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomtoXane* 
With my last GD pregnancy with the midwifey OB I didn't have any u/s or nsts after my GD diagnosis.

I didn't either, and I mentioned this to my OB at my last appointment. She said that ACOG guidelines have changed in the last couple of years to recommend more and more frequent NST's. 

Candy, I've had a couple readings around 160 when I ate out and misjudged what I was eating. My doctor wasn't concerned since those were the outliers and most of the rest of the time my pp numbers are OK. I've just learned that there are certain foods that I need to avoid: rice, sugar alcohols (in a lot of low-carb prepared foods), whole wheat bagels, and more than 1/2 c. of milk. At this point, you're so close to your due date, I can't imagine they'd want to give you drugs - would they be OK with you just watching what you eat?


----------



## lifeguard

I watched some birthing show last night (something I NEVER do) that followed the practice of a group of women OB's. They highlighted 4 of their patients during the show & one of them was in for a scheduled c-section because "she has gestational diabetes". It made me SOOO angry!!! That is NOT an adequate reason. Anyway, I bawled all the way through them showing the c-section & I realized I am TERRIFIED of a c-section!!! I've talked to the OB several times about this but I think I will bring it up again on Friday - I want it to be super clear that it had better be a true emergency before he even brings up the subject!

I finished my birth plan last night & although I tried to concise I feel it is too long - it's about a page & a half. But as I have to have it translated into spanish & it may be the most reliable way for me to make our wishes known with some of the staff I'm hesitant to cut anything.

Sigh - I'm SO ready to be done with being pregnant.


----------



## happyhats

Luckily nobody has discussed a c section with me, thank gods. Although I'm pretty sure it may become a strong option (at least in their eyes anyway) because of the possible two vessel cord and the gd combined. We'll see.

lifeguard, thanks for the heads up about nitrates. My biggest problem with food lately is that I don't really have an appetite, which equals I don't want to cook, so if I have protein rich items at my disposal I tend to eat more of them. Honestly, there are times I don't even want to look at food. It's not that I get nauseous, I'm just so disinterested (not to mention a little stressed thanks to trying to guess a diet, lol). I've been taking my vitamins but I still have a lot of fatigue the past couple days, which I'm sure is normal for being 33 weeks pregnant.

Cottage cheese, nuts, more veggies, more whole grains (I've been doing pretty well eating all carbs in moderation so I don't think I'll overreat on rice or anything but I'll keep that in mind), cheeses, more meat, etc. is on my list for tomorrow.

On the plus side I've been feeling more clear headed and WAS feeling more energized when I started this dietary change. I think it's mostly baby has been in odd positions and I wasn't getting adequate, comfy sleep that was throwing me for a loop.


----------



## ruthmg

*avivaelona*, thanks for the middle of the night tip! I'm going to try it tonight.

Hopefully I'll get this under control soon. Haha.


----------



## brandyk

really busy here ladies! here's some rambling notes

i haven't discussed delivery with my OB for a while... they (kaiser) are big on the GD babies before 40 weeks. which is fine with me, as long as she comes naturally.







i have already told baby as soon as we land from the flight back from DC Nov 8, it is fair game and she can come sooner than later!

eggs are a cheap protein source. you can fry, scramble, omelette, souffle, hard boil eggs! note that a lot of diabetic protein bars have too many carbs for GD. i eat a lot of string cheese, greek yogurt, cottage cheese. if you don't have a diet plan in place, check out these exchange lists. http://www.revolutionhealth.com/cond...ists/printable

most people can eat 2 carbs with lunch, dinner, 1 with breakfast, snacks. i can eat more at breakfast depending on what it is that i eat. just cutting back on carbs is usually not enough.

milk spikes my sugar. i avoid it. except that today i ate some SF pudding (made with milk) before my NST. i was out of there pretty quickly.









if you have high numbers due to eating something that you didn't realize would spike, write a note on your log book so you can tell your dr/nurse that it was a dietary issue, not a hormone issue.

i called in on sunday to get my glyburide dosage upped. my numbers were just not good and i wanted to eat. i can't exercise any more. this sciatica is KILLING me.


----------



## lifeguard

I have been just ravenous for the past 12 hours - I even got up in the middle of the night & HAD to eat - that is very odd for me. But I've been having a lot of irregular contractions & backache so I'm really hoping things are gearing up & my body just wants a little extra nourishment to make it through. Interestingly I was expecting the early hour meal to raise my fasting this morning - especially as I tested earlier than usual by a couple of hours but it was ok.

I have been keeping very detailed records on an excel spreadsheet of everything that seems to effect or not effect my blood glucose, any time we have changed meds/insulin & anytime I'm feeling different. I figure for my next pregnancy we can skip some of the guesswork & go right to what works (yeah, I'm not so optimistic I will avoid GD next time around).

Keep your fingers crossed for me - I'm sure hoping the end is near!!


----------



## superflippy

Brandy, I'm glad I'm not the only one who has trouble with milk! It's frustrating, because normally it's such a huge part of my diet and it's really hard to cut it out.

Lifeguard, (and everyone else, for that matter) I saw a great article on birth plans the other day written from a midwife's point of view: You Buy the Hospital Ticket, You Go for the Hospital Ride. The point of the article is not to get you down about the whole hospital experience, but to help you be realistic about what is and isn't possible, and to create a more effective birth plan. Skip to the bottom if you want for some suggestions of what ought to be on a birth plan (up at the top are a few things you might be able to leave off).


----------



## lifeguard

Thanks superflippy for the link. I must admit I had to read it twice 'cause the first time I found I was feeling defensive about what she was saying but she does have some very valid points. Unfortunately I am in a position of very little choice (unassisted was just not something we were comfortable with at all). I am also living in a country where english is not the first language so I will be using my (translated) birth plan as one of the primary ways of answering questions or explaining things. It is a reference for us (for the right words) as much as anything. I do like the idea of making nice signs for the door or above the bed - I think I will be doing that this evening. Good busy project for me & I can see how that would be really effective for those things that we feel are most important.


----------



## avivaelona

Lifeguard you are definitely in the home stretch! Looking forward to hearing you had a wonderful birth soon


----------



## thepeach80

I just wanted to thank you guys for all your help (even though I've never posted here before and don't officially have GD). My fasting numbers were being a little too high this week and I didn't know what to do. 1 hr after eating last night my #s were 90 (bedtime, I've been in bed early lately) but I just had eaten so I didn't eat again. I got up at 1:30 to pee and checked and they were 107. I was hungry so I ate and I woke up w/ 93 this morning. 







: So, I guess I need to try the snack before bed thing and see if that helps bring them down, then I should be fine b/c my other numbers are o.k. (122 after eating here and there). I'm doing this to avoid drinking the glucola. I've always been hypo and never had to worry about this, so this is a new ballgame for me!


----------



## thepeach80

Hmmmm....132 after lunch. Great, I wasn't expecting that and now I'm sad. This is so new to me, I hate new things.


----------



## superflippy

Peach, I've always been hypo, too. I wonder if that has something to do with it?

I also woke up in the middle of the night last night and ate a snack (handful of peanuts and a cheese stick). This morning, my fasting was 86! That's one of the lowest I've had this pregnancy!

I don't think the metformin is working. Numbers seem the same as always. Higher, even, because this week I've been staying with the in-laws and I'm coming down with a cold. Stress + illness + break from eating routine = high blood sugar.


----------



## Swandira

Just jumping in to check my assumptions. Is it true that stress hormones can actually affect your blood sugar? I had a high fasting reading the other day (97), and my readings are usually in the low 80s! It was actually the day after I had an ultrasound and they told me the baby was huge (despite my so-far excellent glucose control) and I was pretty much freaking out all day and couldn't sleep all night. Since then it's been completely normal.

I had no idea that anything but your insulin resitance and food intake could actually affect blood sugar! Feel free to educate me. I have never actually been diagnosed with GD, but seem to be borderline insulin resistant during pregnancy, although most of my daily readings are excellent.

I agree on the bedtime snack thing. My fastings will go up to 87 or 88 (high for me) if I don't have a snack before bed!

Nealy
mama to T, 5; L, 2; and EDD 12/20/08


----------



## MomtoXane

Last month I got in a huge fight with hubby and was crying for over an hour. My BS reading was over 220!! A couple hours later things had calmed down and my post-dinner number was only 117. In case you didn't know, insulin is a hormone and it is influnenced by your other hormones. Stress hormones and pregnancy hormones make it especially difficult to control.

The more I hear about diabetic medications the more inclined I am to prefer insulin. It provides a very predictable response and is very easily adjusted.

The first few weeks are the hardest, I hope things work out for you! I'm very anxious to finally be getting in to see the diabetic counselor on Monday morning. I'm hoping she gives me some useful information.


----------



## thepeach80

Susanna, have you been on the metformin your whole pgcy? A friend gave me some stuff to look at about taking it during pgcy b/c I think I might have PCOS and have terrible milk supply and I know it's been known to help. I was told by a friend that being hypo puts you at a higher risk for GD when pg? Don't know if it's true, but I have a HUGE family history on both sides of pre-diabetes and some type 2.







My mom and her mom are both pre-diabetic so I'm sure it's just a matter of time for me, I'm not getting any younger.







I'm going to try to really lose some weight after this baby though to try and at least postpone my dx if not skip it entirely. Maybe it is just stress, until this week things looked good. I'm curious to see what my DR will say on Monday, it's driving me crazy not knowing how he'll react. I tried to get help last pgcy b/c of my low blood sugar and no one wanted to pay any attention to me and the dietician wasn't helpful, I'm sure high #s get a lot more help.


----------



## Sage_SS

hey all.

So I thought that my GD test coming back high was just a fluke. I've barely been able to get my blood sugar tests above 3.1 -3.6. Once I managed to get it to 4.9 but that was right after eating a brownie.

So I haven't been worried about it since it was clear to me that I didn't have GD. Well I was wrong. Now my numbers are way too high, I just checked and I'm 12.2. How dangerous is it to be that high? Is there something I can do to bring it down? Earlier today it was 10.1. I had an orange and some fruit juice.

Ugh, I don't wanna have GD!! All the foods I'm craving right now are full of sugars and carbs!!! No fair!!!!


----------



## Swandira

Sage --










Sorry you're having a hard time with this. The nice thing about GD and insulin resistance during pregnancy is that when your glucose is on the high side, it's seldom a medical emergency at the time, unlike with other disorders of pregnancy, like high blood pressure. However, our babies adjust better to life on the outside if they're not accustomed to very high glucose levels in the womb, and our own bodies work best when our glucose level is pretty stable, although most people don't spend enough time being pregnant to do themselves any real harm.

I'm not familiar with the units of glucose you're using. I'm using milligrams of glucose per deciliter of blood, which is what most US glucose meters read. I see you're in BC, though; perhaps Canada uses a different system?

When I'm really craving sugary stuff, I like sugar-free Jello. I find creamy peanut butter fairly satisfying too. That's just me, though. And remember that most dietitians are not really concerned about our fat intake much during the third trimester, so non-carb fatty stuff (like cheese














is fine.

Fortunately, pregnancy is not forever, and you'll be more able to handle some sugar here and there when you don't have pregnancy hormones messing with your insulin response.

Nealy
mama to T, 5; L, 2; and EDD 12/20/08


----------



## thepeach80

12.2 is 219.6 for us.









http://www.childrenwithdiabetes.com/converter.htm


----------



## avivaelona

Quote:

I had an orange and some fruit juice.
Sage don't have an orange and some fruit juice together, that is a huge amount of sugar, you need to have protein with stuff, and cut out the fruit juice for now. Eat smaller amounts of what you crave and mix it with protein. The infection and the hospital level bedrest and possibly some of the pain meds will all mess with blood sugars and are probably why you are having trouble right now (not to mention stress!).

Honestly unless you think you are going to make it several more weeks after all, I wouldn't worry too much about keeping your blood sugar way low. If you go in the next couple of weeks it really won't be long enough to affect growth if your numbers are a bit borderline high, but you do want to keep it down within reason...12.2 is too high. The risk is not immediate with numbers like that, but that the baby can have blood sugar issues after birth and that's not so good.

If you get that high a reading again, eat something that is high in protein with no carbs...some unsweetened peanut butter, some cottage cheese, something like that. That kicks more insulin into production and will bring it back down, also drink a bunch of water. High sugar dehydrates you. Oh and for anyone else reading this and wondering take a relaxed walk...walking helps lower insulin resistance (not an option for Sage right now!)


----------



## Sage_SS

I have no choice but to go into the diabetes clinic on Monday for a lesson. In the meantime my OB has given me Glyburide. Its just for a few days, they said they'd probably put me on insulin on Monday.
When the nurse called back she said that over the course of the last couple of days my numbers have been too high, now at 12.2 they were dangerously high. Right after she said that I realized I hadn't felt Lucien move in a while so I spent the next ten minutes sick with worry and horror frantically pushing all over my belly trying to stir him. He finally kicked me back... phew...

On Tuesday of this week my numbers were 7.8 - 8.6, and that was on the diabetic diet at the hospital. 7.8 is the lowest its been. After the 12.2 result I had a cheese string and drank 3 huge cups of water and it went down to 8.6. I didn't eat anything, just drank water for an hour and retested and it was 9.9 again. Ugh...
I am so, so hungry. I've barely eaten today. My appetite hasn't been satisified for days already. On top of that because I've been drinking so much water I've had to get up like 8 times to pee and now I'm in a ton of pain. I can't win for losing it seems.


----------



## Sage_SS

Still haven't eaten and now I'm at 10.8. I think my pancreas has just given up completely.

Plus I'm starving so when I eat, its going to go up higher.


----------



## Muj

I'm very very new to this GD stuff, but from what little I know Sage, being hungry is not good. Someone with more experience and info tell Sage to eat and why! Something like no food = ketones = toxic. A GD diet usually consists of eating three snacks and three meals a day, well my GD diet does







, so please eat, I can't sit here and think about you being hungry, miserable and pregnant. My regular lunch number are a 7.4ish and today I was going in to the endo and was nervous, though I did put up a good front, and my numbers came up to 8.9, on the same exact meal as the last three days. So really, stress of any kind does affect your numbers too.

Call me weird but I tried out Bran Buds today and they're actually not bad. I totally cut out fruit juices, chocolate, white rice, breads and pasta and lost 4 pounds in the first two weeks of my diet- I am gaining weight steadily now though and feel like I'm eating much much healthier.

Unfortunately I am joining the insulin bandwagon, so congratulations to me. I haven't poked myself with that scary needle yet, tomorrow morning will be my first, wish me luck!

Thanks everyone, lifeguard, momtoxane for your replies to my first post, I needed to come to terms that my numbers were high before I started on insulin, and in the past week, after much salads, brown rice, boiled egg and walks in this crazy wind, I suppose I have and it's the first time I haven't cried after coming home from the endocrinologist. Oh and dh was with me this time, so maybe that helped too







I also have hope that baby will come as naturally as possible so yay! Feeling positive trumps, well, feeling sucky.


----------



## Muj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brandyk* 
most people can eat 2 carbs with lunch, dinner, 1 with breakfast, snacks. i can eat more at breakfast depending on what it is that i eat. just cutting back on carbs is usually not enough.

Wow, the dietitian put me on a diet that gives me 4 carbs with lunch and dinner, 3 with breakfast and 2 with each snack. 15 grams of carb is 1 carb for me, does that look crazy too much? Sometimes I do feel like I could skip a carb here and there but...

Anybody else have similar diets like mine?


----------



## ruthmg

Does anyone have to take medicine only in the morning? My numbers are great after meals and exercise, but in the 110s when I wake up. (I do an evening snack, and finally got my ketones down). I tried eating an apple and come ricotta cheese when I got up to pee at 1am last night, and my numbers were higher than ever!

I'm going to try some beef jerky tonight to see if that helps, but I'm not holding my breath.

Also, I'm finding that I need to eat basically the same things everyday. There can't be too much variation or my numbers go up. *Sigh* Only 10 more weeks.


----------



## thepeach80

Yogurt w/ fruit is not a good bedtime snack is it? I had that before bed last night and woke up hungry this morning w/ 104. I'm having a hard time getting myself to eat in the afternoon and I've been letting myself get hungry so I get low and it's taking a while to rebound from that. I was 96 an hr after dinner last night which I know is b/c I let myself get really hungry before dinner.







Then I'm full and don't really want to eat a snack before bed, but I managed some yogurt, didn't help I guess.


----------



## brandyk

Muj - most of us can't eat that many carbs, especially in the morning. Bless you if you can, be prepared to cut it back!

Ruth - I take glyburide am & pm. The PM meds are to keep the fasting #s down.

Peach - Yogurt has lots of sugar. Try getting greek style yogurt, unflavored. Low in carbs, high in protein.


----------



## thepeach80

Here's a question I haven't seen covered here, but maybe it was. I have major low milk supply, always have, we're now thinking maybe it's b/c of undx PCOS, but that's just a guess. I wanted to get really aggressive this time and start herbs while pg and as soon as baby was born and use a SNS maybe, all that jazz. The problem I'm finding is that most (if not all) herbs for low supply carry a warning for diabetics b/c it may lower blood sugar. That's good right.







I think most of them say insulin dependent diabetics, so as of now, that's not me. Would it be o.k. to use them still? I'm wanting to start ASAP and I can't really ask my OB, he won't know I'm sure and will just say no. I'm not sure my bfing medicine specialist can help much either since she's not really my DR and was a ped before, not an OB. Thoughts?


----------



## Sage_SS

I've had my numbers below 10 once today, and it was 8.9. Other than that I'm reading 10.3 to 10.8. All day. It doesn't matter what I eat. I don't know what to do.


----------



## brandyk

sage, those numbers ARE high. what did you have to eat today? maybe you're eating some hidden carbs. tomorrow, try eating like you would on atkins or something (or like the 50s). eggs for breakfast, 1 slice toast w/ butter. have a snack in 2-3 hrs (15g carbs). no fruit or milk or pudding or yogurt until lunch. 30g carbs with lunch, 15 or so with snack, 30 with dinner, 15 with snack. eat as much protein and fat as you possibly want.

it's obviously not medical advice, and you should consult your doc, but i'm allowed to take some extra glyburide if my numbers pop too high. my gotta eat but BS is high is a HUGE salad (tons of lettuce), with a nice chunk of protein (meat, cottage cheese, cheese, bacon), and however much full fat salad dressing i want. my #s barely go up. other kinds of fiber don't work for me like lettuce does.

and stop stressing about it. the real problem with GD is the long term stuff. relax, because stress will raise your numbers. so will being sick. we have ALL had days that are "no matter what i eat." you'll get through it i promise.

p.s. peach - i'd be worried that you shouldn't be using those herbs during pregnancy, not about the blood sugar. try cinnamon for natural BS lowering properties. please research each herb in that blend for safety!


----------



## ruthmg

Hi all - I realized that everything I've posted has been negative, so I wanted to write something _positive_ about having GD.

I'm eating better than I have the rest of my pregnancy - I'm getting a variety of fruits and vegetables while before I was subsisting mostly on carbs and dairy due to nausea and lack of appetite. I have more energy now that I'm following the diet, since my blood sugar levels have evened out (except for morning fasting levels). I'm exercising 3x a day to keep my BS level good during the day (not a lot of exercise, granted, but I'm no longer sitting on the couch all day). I am forced to focus on myself sometimes, instead of putting everyone else first.

So, I guess, in a VERY strange way, GD has made me healthier for the last part of my pregnancy.


----------



## Smirkin

I read online that diabetics (no mention of gestational diabetics) should "be careful" of raspberry leaf tea because it can "drastically" lower blood sugar in some people. This confused me - wouldn't lowering blood sugar be a good thing?? Then after reading that, I was not able to find ANYTHING at all about raspberry leaf tea and gestational diabetes.

Anybody have a doc or midwife who has given advice about raspberry leaf tea and gestational diabetes? I'm going to see my doc tomorrow, but he's a mainstream OB so I was just curious what other docs/midwives have to say about it.

I'm just finishing week 35.

Thanks!


----------



## brandyk

Ruth - what a great attitude!

smirkin - if you use the RRL, use it when you would want your BS lowered (after eating), rather than before. also for diabetics that use insulin, that's usually pretty precisely calibrated. you wouldn't want to cause hypoglycemia. that's the concern.

SPEAKING OF WHICH, i woke up in the middle of the night with a bad case. I just sat there eating my way thru the kitchen. I didn't really eat dinner last night (I've been sick and haven't felt like eating) and didn't even think of cutting back my glyburide. So yeah, stuff like that totally can happen. be careful!


----------



## Sage_SS

what is happening? I checked my blood sugar about 30 mins ago and it was 8.6. About 15 mins later I started shaking REALLY badly so I checked it again and it was 5.5. Within about 5 mins I started feeling like I was on fire, I checked again and it was 5.

I'm sweating, really badly. As in its pouring down my body. What is going on??


----------



## Sage_SS

what is going on??? I ate a pb&j sandwich. Made with whole grain, low carb weight watchers bread, low carb peanut butter and splenda jam.

I'm at 11.3 now.


----------



## Swandira

Sage --

Are you on insulin now? I've heard that insulin sometimes has an adjustment period while they're finding your dosage, and you wind up going from hypo to hyperglycemic.







I'm sorry you're having a hard time.

In other news, I accidentally discovered today that plain water is like pure insulin to me. Since I crossed the 32-week line, my post-meal numbers have been creeping up into the 100s and even sometimes 110s, even at a 2-hour test. Not bad, I know, but I was a little concerned that if they went up much more I might have to take meds to control it and thus lose some birthing options that are currently still available to me. Then this morning, right before my test I was at Target, and I stood in the checkout line for a while and noticed I was a little thirsty and got myself a bottled water, instead of the diet soda or sugar-free iced tea I've been favoring lately. (Not sure what made me do it, but I'm glad!) I drank the whole 20 ounces of water on the way home, came in, tested my glucose, and it was 65! Finding that a little lower than is strictly necessary, I ate four carbs at lunch and drank a tall glass of water, and my test was 85 after that. Much better than the 100s, I think.

So maybe not enough water can increase your insulin resistance? Or maybe it's the lack of artificial sweeteners.

Nealy
mama to T, 5; L, 2; and EDD 12/20/08


----------



## avivaelona

Well artificial sweetners can really increase your insulin resistance so that's possible Nealy. Also diabetes can be worsened by dehydration.

Sage same for you, cut out the splenda. I know it sucks not to have anything sweet but really no aspertame, no splenda... it will help. I believe Stevia does NOT have the same affect. But really just use a tiny bit of regular unsweetned fruit spread (like polaners all fruit if you have that there) and skip the splenda jam.

Sage I don't know what's going on with you, honestly I wouldn't be surprised if your liver and pancrease are having a really horribly hard time keeping up with all the stresses you've had on your body the last few weeks. Eat quickly if your sugar gets that low, try an apple with peanut butter next time instead of the low carb stuff, low carb stuff isn't always that low carb, and obviously your body is not processing any carbs at all well right now. I hope the OB can help you tomorrow.


----------



## lifeguard

Sage - big hug!! I don't know how far back you read in this thread but you sound exactly like me. For e the glyburide did absolutely nothing & what I ate didn't seem to matter until we got very aggressive with the insulin. I know it is upsetting & frusrating but you will get it figured out.

I had my baby!!! Saturday morning at 5:20am. I will post more details later but we are both doing fine & despite the difficulties I had getting my blood glucose under control he didn't have any of the potential complications from GD.


----------



## avivaelona

whoo hoo! congrats lifeguard!


----------



## thepeach80

Congrats! I'm so happy that things turned out well! The next 15 wks can't go by fast enough I don't think...


----------



## MomtoXane

Lifeguard - Congrats!! I'm so happy you both made it through safely. Hope you get to indulge in some yummy post partum treats!!

Sage - Have you calibrated you meter and double checked your testing methods? Often if I get a number I'm not expecting I take a few deep breaths, wash my hands, and retest. Usually my second result is much closer to normal. I hope things settle down for you!!

This morning is my first visit with the diabetic counselor (under and hour!) and I don't know why I'm so nervous! I know she really isn't going to tell me much I don't already know since I've been through all this before. I'm just anxious to make sure everything is going ok and I'm doing everything right. Update you when I get back!


----------



## superflippy

Congratulations lifeguard!!!







: I'm glad to hear you and your baby are doing well.

Muj, my diet recommendations are 30g for breakfast, 45g for lunch and dinner, and 15g for snacks. So, just a little less than yours. Actually, I've been going a little over for breakfast, closer to 40, but my numbers are still OK.

Sage, I hope everything settles down for you. It can be frustrating when your numbers are jumping around and you're not sure why.

I'd like to see what everyone else is eating for their snacks. I've recently learned that I shouldn't be eating edamame or tofu because it interferes with my thyroid meds, so I'm back to the old reliables.

15g (1 carb exchange) snacks:
- 1/2 an apple and a spoonful of peanut butter
- 1/2 c. plain yogurt with a teaspoon of agave nectar
- 1 slice whole wheat bread with peanut butter and cream cheese
- 2 oz. mixed nuts
- cheese slices on wheat crackers

0g or very low carb snacks:
- a hard boiled egg
- baby carrots with mayo+yogurt dip
- a cheese stick


----------



## MomtoXane

Susanna - Those are the carb counts I was given, so I hope it works out for me! She told me to go over (closer to 20g) for my bedtime snack to help prevent ketones.

I have a week to try the diet before they put me on insulin!! Thankfully my A1C was only 4.4 and my other tests came back normal. I'm on bi-weekly visits now until the baby comes in Feb!!


----------



## candyapplez

momtoxane-
best of luck!


----------



## brandyk

congrats lifeguard on your baby!!! please post more details, not only wonderful birth story stuff, but also GD specific things if any!

sage - hoping you come back with some good news today!

my numbers seem back OK now that i'm recovering from this stupid cold.

for snack i will eat any old thing. but i do more than 15g for snacks (more like 25-30, and for last snack more than that. but that's me, YMMV! I am way more sensitive in the morning, and need lots of protein and fat to counteract my carbs then). except morning snack, where i have nuts or cheese. you could also nuke some lunchmeat & cheese and put it on your alloted amt of bread and use mustard & cream cheese as a spread. i think 1/2 can progresso chicken noodle soup would fit too. depends on your noodle sensitivity. i have been eating a lot because of the cold!


----------



## lifeguard

I will post a birth story on my blog sometime in the next couple days but I want to take time to write it up well.

So my baby boy is 20" & 8lb 9oz. I was induced on Friday evening because after my appt & ultrasound on Friday morning we had some concerns as the umbilical cord volume was less than ideal (& had been 2.5 weeks prior as well) & so he was concerned he was not getting optimal oxygen levels. He was also measuring about 8.5lbs (pretty close!).

Because I was already partially dilated & very effaced he felt that we would be successful with just the cervical gel & that was more than enough to get things going - I started contractions within 1/2 an hour.

The OB had warned me they may want to put me on an iv to control my blood glucose but we would be able to play it by ear on that one. I ate through the early part of labour & monitored my blood glucose on my own with no problems. Never went on an iv.

When he was born it was over an hour before I could try nursing because after the first little bit of cuddling they had to transfer me to a surgery room to stitch me up (I've got 3rd degree tears) & that took a full hour. But DH was able to stay with him the whole time. They didn't even check for hypoglycemia because he scored 9 & then 10 on his apgars. The ped told us she wasn't going to prick him unnecessarily when it was so obvious he was doing well.

He is pretty solid but does not have any signs of it being due to the GD - not a large chest or big belly. The doctor confirmed he looked like a normal sized baby for people our size (DH is 6'2" & I am 5'9").

So far no sign of jaundice.

Anything I've missed for GD concerns?

I'm soooo relieved to have him here & healthy & to have the GD concerns behind me. Makes me feel a little bit vindicated as throughout the stress of it all I had this gnawing at the back of my head telling me we were worrying too much.

Sage - I really feel for what you are going for. Please trust it is going to be ok. Just keep on going with the process & you'll find the balance you need.

I am amazed at how many carbs everyone is allowed! I couldn't have tolerated that much at all - lol!


----------



## candyapplez

lifeguard-

Congrats. Thanks for posting your story.


----------



## brandyk

lifeguard - where are the baby pictures??







we will check your blog for the full shebang plus pics! you must be so thrilled with your healthy baby boy! did you keep on taking your insulin all the way through? i find it interesting that they let you eat.

oh i almost forgot my pregnancy update. DH & I actually picked out baby names last night! we ended up with 3 girls names and 1 boys name. we did the extra girls names because we did NOT want to ever have to revisit the horrible task of selecting names for a girl. we found it extremely difficult. the boy's first name i had picked out when we thought it was a boy and we added a middle name - just in case! i've had 3 "big" ultrasounds and only that first early one showed it was a girl, but i'm so iffy on that because i couldn't tell squat! anyways the whole ordeal took 6 very long hours (DH wanted to quit and I made him go on - he ended up actually putting together the names at the end). i pulled out my baby pictures so he could see how adorable our child will be and that did the trick!


----------



## NicaG

Congratulations, Lifeguard!


----------



## Sage_SS

Congratulations lifeguard!!!

I went into the diabetes clinic today. The nurse/educator said clearly the glyburide isn't working for me, it works for some, not for others.
She said my numbers are too high to manage with diet, obviously as I was keeping a food journal as well. She said she was sad to tell me that I had to go on insulin and showed me how to use the pen and educated me about the different kinds of insulin and general knowledge about gestational diabetes. She said to have the nurses in the mat ward call my doc so that he can call in a prescription for insulin right away as my numbers have been well outside the safety range for over a week already.

Long story short my OB instructed me to take two glyburide a day and turned and walked out. GGRRRRRR..... two now. Because the one was working out so well?

Health Canada hasn't even conducted studies on glyburide and its safety during pregnancy. I spoke with the pharmacist when I was prescribed it on Friday and he said the section in his Pharmacuetical Encyclopedia was quite extensive. Its not a favored drug for use during pregnancy as it crosses the placenta. He assumed that my doc was only prescribing it to get me through the weekend until I could get the clear from the diabetes clinic on Monday to start the insulin.

I'm finding a new OB. This is the straw that has broken my back and confidence in his ability to properly care for me.


----------



## brandyk

Sage - I went back & forth about the glyburide when I first went on it. the drug DOES cross the placenta, in minute amts. That issue is up to you. BUT a lot of pregnant women use it, and just like insulin, you need to increase the dose as the PG progresses. I take 1/2 pill in the morning and 2 at bedtime. All the crap I've said about Kaiser aside, they monitor my numbers very closely and we increase the dose as necessary (just upped it last week after about 3 weeks of no increases, didn't really take effect until today because I've been sick).

I chose this option in part because of reduced intervention during birth.


----------



## lifeguard

Sage - it is true that glyburide is not approved for use in pregnancy (I don't believe it is anywhere quite honestly) but what my OB explained to me is that because it is such a long complicated process for drugs to become approved in pregnancy that they often become an accepted practice unofficially long before they become officially approved. MANY OB's now feel glyburide is safe & prescribe it regularly.

That said - it did NOT work for me & although the insulin was NO fun at all it was so much more easily adjusted & the effects immediately evident that it was a somewhat welcome change (after the fear of the first injection).

I wrote up my birth story this evening if anyone is interested - it's on my blog (link in my signature). I had wanted a natural, intervention free birth. Although I did have a couple of interventions (namely a cervical gel induction & forceps delivery) I feel very good about the outcome & am happy I managed it without the use of any drugs.


----------



## avivaelona

Sage I'd have a hard time not agreeing with your desire to switch OB's he's been causing you grief since the beginning. I don't know if he was wrong about trying the doubled glyburide dose...its true that there isn't definite research that its safe, but there also isn't adequate research on taking insulin...no proof that it actually improves outcomes. Its all a bit of a crap shoot still and glyburide seems to be proving to be safe in the studies that have been done.

If it weren't for your other complications I'd say up the glyburide before trying insulin but it seems like you are really not going to get away with not having some medical management with your birth anyway







and it might be worth it just to get those sugars down and let you eat. Can you switch to that doctor you liked when you went to the hospital that time?

I'm kind of in the same boat, I can't seem to keep my sugar levels down and the way I have to eat to do so might just be too restrictive to do this with diet and met anymore. I'm not sure if we will try switching to glyburide first or just go to insulin since I'm already on meds and it still isn't working anymore. Its so frustrating. Since its not "just" GD for me I'm really concerned that I haven't been able to control it with diet this time. I am worried about what it will do to me after







and I'm kind of terrified of insulin as I really do not want to be in a higher risk group, I've had enough of high risk pregnancy.

ETA...Lifeguard its wonderful to read your birth story, Im glad your little guy is here safe and sound.


----------



## superflippy

I wasn't aware that there was so little research on glyburide, and that in some places it isn't approved for pregnancy, since everyone I've met who had GD and was on drugs was using it. I guess my OB really was right when she said there was more and better info on metformin. I know she does read all the research and pretty much knows what she's talking about, but I was beginning to have doubts.

And I think the met may actually be working. My fasting numbers are back down into the mid-90's, and I'm able to put milk on my oatmeal and still get good post-breakfast numbers. It just took 2 weeks to get here!

And I have noticed something weird: whenever I test using my left pinky finger, my numbers are high. Then I immediately retest on a different finger and I'm fine. Am I hoarding all the sugar in my body in that finger or something?







Anyway, I'm not using that finger anymore - can't trust it!


----------



## avivaelona

I have trouble using my fingers at all Susanna, my blood there is so watery my meter doesn't seem to be able to read it.


----------



## ruthmg

Has anyone else found they have to eat the _same_ thing every day? I mean exactly the same. I can have eggs, oatmeal and kefir for breakfast, ezekial bread, salmon or sardines, lettuce, salad and apple for lunch, and potato, lamb or beef, spinach, salad, more ezekial bread and cherries for dinner.

I only test after these meals, so I have no idea if my snacks are putting me out of whack - I eat apples, almond or peanut butter, and rye crackers for snack.

I feel so limited!!! If I do anything different, my blood sugar goes up. (I also exercise after each meal, and if I don't my BS is high). I tried a little treat today (2% milk, unsweetened cocoa powder and some stevia) for my snack, along with dried apricot and cottage cheese, and thdn for dinner I had quinoa instead of bread and BAM! BS of 130 since I also didn't exercise.

Sigh. I guess I'm resigned to boring, unchanging food for 10 more weeks.


----------



## brandyk

ruth - try testing before meals to see where you are. looks like your snacks have almost no protein. try cheese. the milk & apricot would have lots of carbs. balance, balance, balance! the better you get at balancing the more variety you can eat. i eat something different every single day.

sage - i think your OB had a bad attitude, but my advice is that another OB may also want to try glyburide.


----------



## ruthmg

Thanks for the tip, brandyk - I do eat protein (nut butters, cheese, cottage cheese and smoked salmon) with my snacks. It's with my main meals that I seem to be locked in.


----------



## brandyk

how much apple/crackers are you eating? try skipping the nut butters & cottage cheese for a few days (or cutting back) and seeing how the cheese & salmon work.

also, you may just need to cut back on your carbs in general. oatmeal + kefir, bread + apple, potato + bread + cherries for dinner. most people can't handle that much (unless you're eating minute amts). are your numbers really really good with those? are you sure? did you test 1 hr & 2 hr numbers? it could be that your BS is staying higher for longer because you're eating a lot of slow to digest stuff. that's fine, if the numbers are below where they should be, but it might mean that you need to cut back on snacks. since you're complaining about bs of 130 you must be testing 2 hr. try testing your 1 hr. if its above 140 you will know that its your meals that are the problem. my BS spikes more at 1 hr than at 2 hr (it falls off pretty fast after 2 hrs and i need to eat every 2).

try replacing the bread with something else. a lot of times a carb is a carb in GD - its different for regular diabetics and the GI index of this food might not really matter for you.

Oh yeah! Eat more fat with your meals!!! seriously, it helps a TON. try putting butter on your bread, using cream cheese, eating some avocado, whatever has fat, eat. this is a backwards "diet" and some of the things you have to do don't make sense.


----------



## Muj

Congratulations lifeguard on the birth of your baby boy! I can't help but say you are one strong woman and I'm so happy we left off your birth story with the two of you cuddling, I'm turning into mush here!

A few people mentioned taking glyburide since they didn't want the interventions that insulin brought with it, can anyone elaborate on that for me? Why would insulin cause an increased chance of intervention?









superflippy- My snacks now are mostly fruit, wheat crackers or milk and I also add a protein before bed, so cheese it is. I love cheese









ruthmg- I ate the same thing for breakfast five days in a row and my numbers varied from the mid 7's to 10, and when I went for a walk they were in the higher end. SO WEIRD. I've now just switched to eating bran buds for breakfast with leeway on my protein choice, oh and I'm also on insulin so my numbers don't go that high anymore.


----------



## MomtoXane

So getting my testing supplies has been a nightmare. I've had to make 5 trips to the pharmacy, two trips to the diabetic center, driven almost 80 miles, made 8-10 phone calls and I STILL don't have anything other than three meters and no strips lol. I've been using the sample strips and so far all my numbers have been in range so it looks like I won't have to go on insulin anytime soon, yay!!


----------



## happyhats

I had my first visit with the dietician yesterday and I feel lots better. She was very nice, had actual answers and advice to give, etc. She told me my diet was pretty much on track, but maybe spacing things on a little might help. She also told me I could eat more carbs than I have been! Woohoo!

Today was my first day testing (I did do a sample test at the office yesterday and was under the mark for two hours after eating, yay!) I've been under my goals every time except once when I tested early (I really needed a nap but knew I'd miss my deadline, so I wrote down that I tested early).

I'm on 12 carb points a day.


----------



## ruthmg

Does anyone else have thyroid issues in addition to the GD? I've been hypothryoid for about 2 years or so (after DS's birth I was hyper, then moved to hypo). So I've been taking synthroid, and ahve been adjusting the dosage in each trimester.

Long story short, I just had my TSH tested, and it's 0.09 (VERY surpressed). My diabetic counselor (also an RN) thinks that's the reason why I can't regulate my fasting BS and why I am so sensitive to food that I have to have the same menu everyday. I see my endocrinologist on Tuesday to talk about the TSH and my GD.

Just curious if anyone else has had this experience.


----------



## mamazee

Hi

So I failed my 1-hour test. And really it seems like I shouldn't have. I was late getting my daughter out the door to school so all I had that morning to eat was a protein bar and some water in the car on the way to the test. I got 165. It seems like if anything it should have been pretty low given the circumstances.

I am 40 years old. My daughter was 9 pounds 15 oz. Diabetes runs in my family. I am slightly overweight. So I think I've hit every single high-risk factor, right? And I've been ridiculously thirsty. I keep a large bottle of water by my bed, and I used to wake up and drink a quarter of it through the night, but lately I've finished it up and had to refill it, and then emptied it again by morning. That level of thirst doesn't seem good. I've also had to pee literally every half hour. Which isn't a surprise based on how much water I've been drinking.

I will be surprised if I pass the 3-hour test.







What do you all think my chances are?


----------



## brandyk

Completely. Freaking. Ravenous.

I'll be 35 weeks tomorrow and I am SOOO hungry. Thought I was supposed to be running out of steam on the eating front!?!?! For the past two days all I can do is eat. We did Olive Garden for lunch and I had FOUR. Yes FOUR. bowls of soup. And 3 servings of salad and a breadstick. My pre-meal numbers have been surprisingly low (maybe because I really am done being sick and it seems like my sciatica is gone). But I am HUNGRY. GD thing? this stage of pregnancy thing? All I want to do is eat! I haven't been eating like I was for the past month or so (no morning snacks, only 1 afternoon snack) and now I just want to chow!


----------



## avivaelona

This stage of pregnancy Brandy. I'm starving too. It will probably stop at about 38 or 39 weeks. Or at least it did for me last time.


----------



## Sage_SS

Me too. I'm just baffled at how much I can eat. Even if I'm nauseas I'm thinking of what I want to eat! Usually I eat like a bird, so my hubby orders small meals because he knows I can never finish my plate. Except I HAVE been finishing my plate and having room for more, for the last few weeks! Yet he continues to order small meals, making me feel bad and not satisfying my own hunger so that he doesn't go hungry. He did this the other day and after I finished, he said "wow, thanks for saving me some!" I could've hit him. I said "That was MY meal, you can have your own, stop relying on my leftovers to fill you up, if you haven't noticed I don't have leftovers anymore, and if I do its only because I know you didn't eat enough because you were counting on me not finishing mine!"

I cheated the other night and asked him to get me a peanut buster parfait from DQ. He got everyone something, except himself.







: I easily could have finished my whole dessert, and still eaten another one, but no. I had to give him half of mine.

I'm giving him one last warning, then he can starve.


----------



## Sage_SS

Mamazee, my numbers are consistently high. I could drink a bathtub and be thirsty again 3 minutes later. I believe excessive thirst is a sign of diabetes. I'm sorry you're going through this too.


----------



## rhysmom

I'm been out of the loop again - sorry!

BrandyK - i feel your pain, I'm starving like crazy right now too. I can't wait to take my BS after meals so I can eat again! I'm also 35 weeks.

Lifeguard - congrats!!!!!!

I'm sorry I'm not writing a personal for everyone - welcome to the new folks, there's lots of great info!

As far as insulin making you higher risk...there's a couple reasons why. Mainly because you have to be monitored more closely during the birth and more often than not get an IV just in case. For me I have to get my BG levels checked every hour too.

As far me, I'm glad I'm on it, I can control my numbers MUCH better and feel a ton better about it. I can eat what I need to (healthily of course!) and not stress so much about food. Which also gives you better numbers because you aren't so stressed out about it! I am getting pretty tired of sticking myself 10x a day...but just a few weeks left.

In other news.... I scheduled my C-section last week. I decided I needed to quit fighting for the sake of my mental health and get on a good emotional state about all of this. I am sick of feeling so sick going into my OB visits. I want to enjoy the last few weeks and not feel so pressured. After looking at a bunch of research I can see how the OBs are freaked out about a few things, and some of my risk facters (which are completely relevent, not just GD included).

And the bottom line is, I want to go into the birth, whether it's the scheduled day (Dec. 4th, at 39 weeks and 6 days!!!! Ha!) or if I get to go into labor before rejoicing the birth of my baby and not lamenting the loss of my VBAC or dreading an operation.

So that's where I'm at. We have upped my insulin again, which has been pretty good. I have a few more weeks to go and then hopefully we can reduce it once the placenta stops firing off all it's insulin-resistant hormones. It doesn't happen for all GD mamas, but I'm hoping it will for me. I really hope I can have this baby before Thanksgiving so I can eat as many mashed potatoes as I want!

Take care all.. You are all doing wonderful things to help your baby grow right! KUDOS TO YOU!!!!


----------



## superflippy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ruthmg* 
Does anyone else have thyroid issues in addition to the GD?

Yes, I was diagnosed hypothyroid about a month ago. My OB said it's a common complication for women with GD. She put me on 25mg of Synthroid, but a recent test showed that wasn't enough so I've just been bumped up to 50mg, which she says is still a pretty low dose. I read online that once you have hypothyroidism, you've got it for life, but my OB told me that's not true. She says in most cases she's seen it go away after the baby's birth.

And here's one important thing I learned recently: if you're on thyroid medication, you need to avoid edamame and other soy products. They can interfere with the medication. I'd been eating edamame and tofu because they have protein and I don't like meat, but now I've stopped. Here's an article on the subject.

mamazee, if you weren't doing a fasting GD test, not eating a normal breakfast certainly could've affected your numbers. The 3hr test is more accurate than the 1hr anyway, so don't stress too much and just wait to see what that says.

In other news, the metformin is finally, really working! I had oatmeal, milk, and a few banana slices for breakfast and got a 95 at 2hrs! It's so nice to feel like I can eat again.


----------



## brandyk

well thank goodness there's nothing wrong with me! i feel like i need to stuff my face at every opportunity. this week is going to be VERY difficult for me. I'm flying cross country on wednesday, will have the chance to get some supplies at a drugstore (water, snacks), and then two straight days of interviews, flying back saturday night. several thousand people in one hotel, all trying to eat at the same time. i hope they take pity on me and feed me first!

rhysmom - i'm thinking that maybe - just maybe - i'm experiencing a decrease in some of the hormonal insulin resistance. my numbers were going up, NP thought we'd need to increase again, but it just hasn't happened. i have two words for you: 1) pumpkin 2) pie.

superflip - your numbers might be even lower if you can work in some protein & fat! i found hard boiled eggs easy to do for breakfast to eat with whatever i wanted.

speaking of which, for saturday night i did something bizarre and made deviled eggs for dinner. usually they are a strictly holiday item but hey, it's not like i get thanksgiving or christmas this year (family is cross country) so what the heck.


----------



## Jannah6

I got my results for the glucose 1 hr and it was 131. My Dr, uses 135 as a cut off. I had GD during my last pregnancy. I took the test at 24 weeks, should I ask to retake the test?


----------



## brandyk

Jannah - Do you remember how you felt when your GD symptoms came on? (Really tired, flush, hot, heart pounding after eating?) If so, ask to retake if you feel that way again. Otherwise you can watch what you eat and take your sugars if you want to do that to monitor yourself. Did you take medication last time?


----------



## MomtoXane

So after a week of trying to manage my numbers on the diet, I just can't do it. I've had a handful of 150-160's, about twice as many out of range than I'm 'allowed'. So I'm guessing at my appointment tomorrow I'll be going on insulin. Ugh...


----------



## candyapplez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomtoXane* 
So after a week of trying to manage my numbers on the diet, I just can't do it. I've had a handful of 150-160's, about twice as many out of range than I'm 'allowed'. So I'm guessing at my appointment tomorrow I'll be going on insulin. Ugh...


----------



## Jannah6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brandyk* 
Jannah - Do you remember how you felt when your GD symptoms came on? (Really tired, flush, hot, heart pounding after eating?) If so, ask to retake if you feel that way again. Otherwise you can watch what you eat and take your sugars if you want to do that to monitor yourself. Did you take medication last time?


OMG, this is so me for the past week. I have a heart condition and was attributing the heart pounding to that. I also have this funny taste in my mouth, which I had during my last pregnancy. Did anyone else have that as well? I'll check my sugars and see what they are, thanks Brandy.


----------



## ruthmg

I found out from my normal endocrinologist that he doesn't cover gestational diabetes, so now I have to go to another one at my OBs hospital.







:

THe good news is that he confirmed that my extremely out of whack thyroid (I had 0.09 TSH) could be causing the high fasting numbers (my pp numbers are 95% great). So he lowered my Synthroid dose.

It just stinks getting jerked around like this! He's a university hospital, so anything out of the ordinary gets referred to high risk OBs, which I won't go to since I don't consider myself high risk. Hopefully I'll have an appointment with the new endo asap so I can get on track.

Just wanted to vent.


----------



## MomtoXane

Jannah - I heard somewhere that the funny taste in your mouth can sometimes be attributed to ketones, another indicator of GD.

So I'm on WEEKLY appointments now, ugh! My bp looks good 100 something over 60 something. I've lost two pounds this week, so back below pre-pg. I'm starting 5 units of NPH insulin each morning before breakfast to help control my numbers.

Anyone else TOTALLY freaking out about delivery? I feel like with my other pregnancies I was ignorant enough not to be really worried, lol. I'm concerned about PDA defects, immature respiratory system, low blood calcium, macrosomia, and premature delivery. I'm worried about having all kinds of interventions and complications or forced labor. Ugh...


----------



## brandyk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jannah6* 
OMG, this is so me for the past week. I have a heart condition and was attributing the heart pounding to that. I also have this funny taste in my mouth, which I had during my last pregnancy. Did anyone else have that as well? I'll check my sugars and see what they are, thanks Brandy.

Yeah, it didn't come on for me until 5-6 days after I failed the 3 hour. At first I thought maybe it was all BS and then it was like whoah, something is definitely going on!

I am not worried about labor complications. I think overall pretty good control of my GD drastically minimizes risk of these things. I'm feeling good and energetic (just switched my stupid iron pills for chlorophyll and i think its working) and ready to go. When I get back I am going to start walking with DH. We hope baby will come a bit early on her own and I want to nudge that along. Baby has been a total champ at my NSTs and I think she's doing just fine!

Ruth - my PG is classified as "high risk" but all I've had is a bunch of monitoring. Then again I've kept my OB and added the diabetes NP.


----------



## happyhats

Hmmm, I had a funny taste in my mouth the beginning of my pregnancy, only the first trimester though and when I mentioned it to the clinic they kinda shrugged it off. I read in a prenatal book it could just be a chemical imbalance that also helps attribute to food aversions, etc. I never heard it could be ketones as well!

I've had a lot issues getting my glucomater as my insurance changed and bla bla bla. However, I'm proud to say I've been sticking to my diet and now that I'm used to it I think I'll more or less eat this way even after the birth of my dd. I won't be on such a tight restrain of course, but still.

Every time I've tested I've been under so far, but this past week I've only gotten to test sporatically due to not having supplies. We'll see how things go now! Overall, I'm feeling pretty good and have been able to make compromises with myself so I don't feel totally deprived. I've also been a lot more active this week than in the past and I'm sure that's helping a lot as well.


----------



## ruthmg

I want sugar and chocolate so much. I don't do artificial sweeteners, so the closest I can come is putting dried apricots on my almond butter sandwich. I've tried to make "hot chocolate" with milk, unsweetened chocolate and a little stevia extract, but it just sort of tastes funny.

Bleah. I don't see endo #2 until Friday -they tried to make me wait until November 17th! I would have been 33 weeks and uncontrolled fasting numbers for over 5 weeks!!! But then I started crying (hormones, of course), and they found another appointment sooner. I just want to be done with the high fasting numbers, but no tricks have worked for me.


----------



## brandyk

Ruth - try dark chocolate (not totally unsweetened, about 70% dark). it has little sugar or carbs and a little taste goes a long way! if you have costco they have dark chocolate squares in a bag for 10 bucks. yum yum!


----------



## superflippy

Another good chocolate snack is these almonds. They help with the chocolate and sweet craving, and have protein to boot! They're a little hard to find, though, so the last time DH saw some at the store he bought 4 cans! I now have enough to last me 'til New Year's.

Renee, I'm not too concerned about birth because I was diagnosed with GD last time, even ended up being induced, and everything went just fine, no complications. Hopefully, this time will be the same.


----------



## ruthmg

Thanks for the chocolate tip, brandyk! I love dark chocolate, and found a bar with 76% cocoa - so I ate a square, and it tasted sooooo good! I figured out it only has 2.5 g of carbs per square, so I can eat one square at lunch everyday - it sure is helping the sweet tooth!


----------



## MomtoXane

Started my insulin injections today. They hurt less than the finger pricks. I'm hoping that I'll be able to eat more that 1-2 carbs at meals now. Anyone else really struggling with depression issues? Maybe it has to do the the GD itself, but I find that I don't feel like eating, can't sleep, don't want to do anything, and generally just not feeling well...


----------



## lifeguard

momtoxane - I went through a period with my gd that was terrible. Everything just seemed so bleak & hopeless - but after we got the glucose levels under control it improved a lot.


----------



## ruthmg

I hear you ,momtoxane. The first week or two of my diagnosis, I was totally miserable trying to figure out the diet and pricking my finger and all that. I'm stuck on only eating a very limited diet (more limited than most GD people) because I have a very sensitive body, so I still feel some depression about that. Just remember that this is a time-limited condition (hopefully), and you'll have a beautiful baby at the end!


----------



## Muj

Maybe it's just my lazy self, but I'm feeling down too, even though my numbers are "great" with the insulin. Today I just didn't feel like getting out of bed. I dread breakfast, it's an awful chore now with having to check BS before and taking insulin and checking after. I just feel so bleugh. I'm used to it, but the idea of it, thinking of it just tires me.


----------



## avivaelona

one thing I find which is kind of awful is that I'm more alert and perky if my blood sugars are higher in the am. It doesn't make a lot of sense as 80 even should be high enough not to make a person feel draggy but it doesn't seem to work that way for me. So maybe the same for folks here that getting the lower fasting sugars may make you feel worse at least in the am even if its healthier?

Speaking of which, I'm sick today with a nasty cold and my blood sugar was 107 this morning! What do you all do on sick days? Especially if you aren't taking insulin so its not like you can just bump it up?


----------



## MomtoXane

That's why I love this forum! I feel better knowing I'm not the only one going through these issues.

Lifeguard - hows that new baby of yours?

Ruth - the restricted diet is really awful. hopefully things will even out and you can eat more. That's what I love about being on insulin, eating real food!

Muj - I hear you! Checking ketones, testing BS, measuring serving sizes and carb counts. It is quite exhausting!

Erica - I haven't really noticed a difference in energy with fasting levels of 100 or 70. I just know that the more I eat the better I feel, until I see how high my BS is lol. Since you're sick, your BS will be higher. Just drink lots of water and call your doctor to see if there is anything else you should do. Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## mamazee

I'm on the first day of my 3-day carb load before my 3-hour test. I just ate breakfast an hour ago, and I ate exactly what was on the suggested menu, and I'm a little dizzy and my heart is pounding. I'm worried that's a bad sign.

The baby is kicking like crazy. Carbed up.


----------



## superflippy

Renee, I felt depressed in my 3rd trimester, too, both last time and this time. Last time, I tried to research and see if there was such a thing as prenatal depression and didn't find any information on it, so I assumed I was imagining things. I ended up suffering through 6 months of undiagnosed PPD after DS was born, until DH finally dragged me to the doctor because he knew something wasn't right.

All of this is a long way of saying, when I started feeling depressed this time, I told my OB and went back on Zoloft right away. I just don't want to risk going through the whole PPD thing again. So between that, the metformin, the thyroid pills, and my vitamins and supplements, I feel like a walking pharmacy!

Good luck on your test, mamazee!


----------



## MomtoXane

Susanna - Thanks for that. I had severe PPD after my first baby and mild PPD after my last GD pregnancy. I'll bring it up with my OB at my next appointment! I've been on just about every antidepressent in the past and nothing seems to work. I'm interested to see what she has to say about it.


----------



## avivaelona

frustrated. I can't even write more than that right now. Just mad.


----------



## happyhats

hugs, avi.

I'm fortunate to be doing pretty well, but tonight has been super bad about sweet cravings and I'm sad to say I've given in a bit. I had a little fudge after dinner (but at least with protein!) and some sugar free ice cream after that. I figure I'll own up if my numbers are high in the morning. I'm not overly worried because I've stuck to my diet very well so far and I'm doing well, but I do feel kinda guilty for the recent pig out.


----------



## Swandira

Erica --

I've also had a cold, and I've also noticed (since a couple of days before symptoms started) that my glucose numbers were up. Fortunately they've been in the normal range still, so I've just let it go so far. I guess if they got outside normal I'd just drink extra water and eat a little less carb and more protein for now. I'm not on any meds to control it.

Hope we both get better soon! This is no fun.

Nealy
mama to T, 5; L, 2; and EDD 12/20/08


----------



## ruthmg

How long does it take insulin to kick in? I took my first dose last night (10 units of Lantus), and my morning numbers were the same! Also, I forgot to mention to the doc that I take Natural Calm at bedtime to control heartburn (contains magnesium and calcium - I skipped my calcium pill last night becuase I wasn't sure...) Would that effect the insulin?


----------



## Caden's Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ruthmg* 
How long does it take insulin to kick in? I took my first dose last night (10 units of Lantus), and my morning numbers were the same! Also, I forgot to mention to the doc that I take Natural Calm at bedtime to control heartburn (contains magnesium and calcium - I skipped my calcium pill last night becuase I wasn't sure...) Would that effect the insulin?

I don't know if it affects insulin, but it has never impacted my blood sugars in the morning.


----------



## avivaelona

ruth I think that if anything it would lower your numbers not raise them, so its probably ok.

My sugars are back to normalish today even though the cold is still there, so I guess yesterday was an aberration.


----------



## ruthmg

The endo started me on the lowest dose, but honestly, I don't think it worked! Although I was EXTREMELY hormonal and crying all day and night yesterday, and the insulin hasn't worked immediately - my fasting #s were the same - high! I know I sound like a broken record, but is it supposed to be immediate, or does it take a couple of days to get your body used to insulin?

Should I call the doc on call or just wait until monday?


----------



## lifeguard

Ruth - the insulin worked instantly for me - WHEN we got the dose right. Until we got the dose right I saw NO improvement at all. I don't know if that is normal but that was my experience & yes, it was extremely frustrating & upsetting.


----------



## ruthmg

Thanks, lifeguard - I guess I need to call them Monday morning to up my dose.









Hope you can eat normally again!


----------



## MomtoXane

I've been on my insulin for a few days now and my numbers are getting worse, not better. I think I got a fresh batch of pregnancy hormones or something! I go in on Monday and they'll probably adjust my dose. I'm so frustrated eating BELOW the recommended carbs and still getting HIGH numbers! I just want to go to bed and wake up when the baby is born...


----------



## Muj

Interesting... just wanted to mention that when I started insulin the endocrinologist told me to up my dose when my numbers were high. So three days after starting I increased each dose by one unit and my numbers have been good (except for a random one or two). Not much of an increase but still I did it myself and just mentioned it a week and a half later when I met with the doc again. Last time I went in, the endo actually told me if I foresaw eating something that would up my numbers to actually take a larger dose of insulin. No way am I going to do that, thankyouverymuch, but this seems way different from what I am reading here.


----------



## lifeguard

Muj - I think it depends on what the endo is comfortable with. Mine seemed to prefer to monitor it closely & have every increase done with consultation with him. But he also was comfortable doing this via e-mail most of the time so making the changes were not overly complicated (as in I didn't need to go in to see him each time).


----------



## brandyk

Hi everyone! Back home, exhausted! The past several days were extremely tiring. Lots of walking back and forth, lots of stress. My BS has been pretty low and all I've been doing is eating. After I got off the plane last night and walked through the terminal I got totally hypo. Clammy, sweat pouring off of me. I shoved a protein bar in my face faster than I ever thought I could eat it, followed by handfuls of nuts. DH showed up shortly thereafter with milkshakes and a double-double protein style. Just what I needed! (I didn't have any sugar on me.)

He's busy making me lunch now! I'm spending the day relaxing on my butt because I made it and I'm tired and I deserve it


----------



## mythreesonz

HI ladies I am newly diagnosed and have a question.
The dietician gave me a chart and it seems weird to me what do you guys think.
For breakfast I can have 2 servings of a starch of 15g each of carb. So thats 30g
and 15 g of carb from dairy and 15g of carb from protein
That means for breakfast I can have 55g of carbs just for breakfast? That is way way More then I ever eat.
Dinner is even crazier 3 servings of 15g each of Starch one of fruit, and 3 of protein and 2 of veggies

I am wondering if I am reading it wrong and it means 2 servings of starch (no more then 15g carb each) 1 serving of diary no more then 15 g and then one serving of protein for breakfast?
and then dinner would be 3 (15g servings) of starch, one serving fruit and 3 servings of protien
even if that is the case is that not a lot of carbs for each meal?
Terrie


----------



## brandyk

my3 - i don't think you're reading your chart right. breakfast is 30g carb, 1 serving of dairy (you might need to skip dairy if you're sensitive - many are), and 15g of protein. don't know where you'd get your carbs from protein, since most have zero! although that's not enough protein for the a.m. really. i'd have 30g protein, and a serving of fat too, to go along with my 30g carbs. You may need less. when you get these charts they are a starting point and you've gotta figure it out.

3 servings of carbs at dinner is nothing. you may not be able to do the fruit at dinner. and don't forget your fat!!! i can't tell you how invaluable fat is to helping digest the carbs properly.

1 cup of raisin bran + 1 cup of skim milk is over 55g carbs. You'd be very surprised on how much carbs you probably eat. 3 servings of carbs is 1 serving pasta + 1/2-1 serving sauce (depending on nutritionals). i ate at least twice as much on WW before pregnancy (and i was reliably losing!). veggies aren't reliable blood sugar aides for me - only salad is. so even the advice to eat more veggies to feel full and help with carb digestion hasn't worked for me.

right now (36weeks) i am lucky and can eat again as long as i keep some balance! it's very exciting







especially since i am totally freaking starving.

i found out today that baby is oblique (sigh). I KNEW IT.


----------



## mythreesonz

Thank you! I really thought I was reading it wrong. I didn't get much advice from the dietician. She gave us a chart that said how many servings of each item for each meal and then said each serving should have 15g carbs in it. But never said just for starch and milk and fruit. So I was not sure how I was going to get 15-45g carb out of protein because like you said most have very little. lol.
It was a 2 hour class and I didn't even get a sample menu out of it so I am really lost.


----------



## ruthmg

Here's an example of my menu:

Breakfast: 1/2 C oatmeal, 1 slice Ezekial bread, 2 eggs, 6 oz kefir, butter.
Lunch: 2 slices bread, 3 oz fish (salmon or sardines), avocado, lettuce, onion, apple.
Dinner: 3 oz meat, 1/2 cup sweet potato, 1 small white potato, 1 cup cooke spinach, salad, dressing, butter, 12 cherries.

Snacks: balance 1 carb serving with 1 protein serving.

This is what works for me. Did they give you a book as to what serving size equals 15 g carbs? Rice is 1/3c, but acorn squash is 1 C! If you can find a diabetic exchange book, it makes it a lot easier.

I have to be honest - it took about a week before I was really comfortable figuring out the diet, and I have a written plan!

Good luck!


----------



## happyhats

Ugh. I really don't like the new glucomater I have. I was using the ultratouch 2. Now I'm on Accu Check Active or some such, and it's very picky. If I don't give it just the right amount of blood in just the right spot it won't read at all, and it gives me wildly different numbers. I can take a testing, get a high number, wash my hands as instructed if it seems off, and then take the test and be even higher but if I wait a minute and take it again (because I was like, woah, how can I be this high when I only ate protein at my last meal??) it drops like forty points. Ummm. There's no other glucomater I can have on my insurance, and they only allow me so many strips a month so this rechecking kinda sucks. I'll see if they think this machine is malfunctioning at my next appointment with the dietician, but I think she mostly wants to know about my diet and such. I'm not going to a endio. My obgyn thought my numbers were great last week, though, even the ones I thought were a little high for what I usually run. I'm not showing any signs of complications either, so I think I'll take my readings with a grain of salt (within reason, of course) and stick to my diet.


----------



## lifeguard

happyhats - most meters have some degree of trouble with accuracy. When I was in th hospital getting my insulin dose right I checked with my meter every time the nurses came in to check with the hospital meter & was able to see mine was high by almost 10% most of the time. So try to take it with a grain of salt.

mythreesonz - I'm sorry you had such a poor experience with your dietician. Normally protein & fats do not count into your carb choices & usually more of these help you to process the carbs better. I was also told dairy counts as 12 not 15 grams. I know it's not much difference but as I found I was super carb sensitive in the mornings & a dairy serving worked better for me.


----------



## MomtoXane

Happyhats - I had a one touch and it was frustrating trying to get the right sample size and then not having enough strips to retest when I got errors. Thankfully I switched to the Freestyle and it's much better, no errors, consistant readings, much easier to deal with. I would petition your insurance to cover it!

Terrie - I was totally confused too after seeing the dietician in my first trimester. She gave me a food pyramid with a few remarks on it about GD specific diets. She also told me to eat every two hours, but no mention of what to eat or how much! I saw the diabetic counselor last month and she was MUCH more help. Here's the diet she gave me: 2 carbs at breakfast (30g), 3 carbs and lunch/dinner (45g) 1.5 carbs before bed (20g) and 1 carb for snacks (15g). Read your labels!! Not all servings of "carb" food have the same cab counts. My bread is only 12g while Grape Nuts is close to 40g! Also veggies are 5g per 1/2 cooked serving.

*26 week appointment...*

So I saw the diabetic couselor who chewed out the pharmacy for screwing up all my prescriptions. She demanded that I increase my calories by eating more food more often, I didn't gain any weight. My insulin was upped to 8 units. I don't have to go back next week, just call in with my numbers.

My OB ordered more tests. I had blood drawn for CBC to check my anemia status. I'm scheduled for another u/s in two weeks. She didn't seem happy about my restricted diet nor the fact that I'm on long-acting insulin. It sounds like she wants to put me on regular insulin, which would mean taking shots before every meal.

My tummy measured 27cm and the baby's heartbeat was 150's BPM. He kept kicking the doppler, lol. I'm at 1lb total gain from pre-pg and my BP was 122/66. I have to fax in my blood sugar log next week and have an appointment the following week. I think that's how we will continue until I start NST's, around 32wks.


----------



## mythreesonz

I have a question.
I wake up at 5:30am just to get out of bed and make sure my oldest is awake. Then I go back to sleep till 6:30-7am.
My 5:30 fasting has been 100-105
but when I take it at 6:30-7 it is under 95
Which number should I be using?


----------



## lifeguard

What time is your last meal? Your fasting should be at least 8 hours from your last meal.


----------



## mythreesonz

Snack is between 8-9pm. I admit I am not that great with snack. I am so tired and really do not feel like eating then. I usually just have a protien bar.


----------



## binspired

Hi everyone!

I am new to the list, but I have been lurking (and learning) for awhile now. I just finally figured out that I had to "activate" my account to be able to post! (duh!)

Anyway, here's my story: I am 35 weeks and was diagnosed with GD at around 30 weeks. I controlled with just diet for a few weeks, but have just started on insulin last Friday. I requested the insulin over the Glyburide (fearing that the medicine was too new and not as well tested). I was planning a VBAC with a very supportive midwife, but have recently been convinced by the doctor and endo that a c-section will be best, as I am measuring at 40 weeks, so they are saying the baby will probably be quite large. I will be having an U/S next week to check the baby and fluid levels. I was comfortable with the c-section decision (I had a traumatic experiend with my first birth - requesting a c-section after pushing for 2 hours and then having my son rushed to a NICU at another hospital due to meconium aspiration and almost losing him.), but my midwife was still trying to convince me otherwise. Now I'm unsure again...

A couple questions:
1. Should I be checking my keytones? I asked the endo about it and he said no. As long as I'm eating according to their diet (which I had to go on the insulin to do), it is an afterthough. But it seems that most women do check them and I'm worried about my baby, as I wake up starving in the morning.

2. Anyone have any VBAC with insulin-dependent GD experience?

3. Does anyone have excess amniotic fluid? What are the risks if I do have that?

Thanks so much! It feels good to finally have a voice on here!


----------



## MomtoXane

Mythreesons - I would go with the number you get when you first wake up. Any activity wil affect your result.

Binspired - Welcome!
1 - Ketones aren't uncommon in pregnancy, but they are concerning when you have GD. Especially if you are losing weight. You should ask your endo about it. High levels of ketones can cause fetal brain damage. I was told to check every day.

2 - My VBAC baby was a GD pregnancy. I was on insulin but I was able to come off of it before I delivered and had no GD complications or interventions. I highly recommend the VBAC experience. I'm so sorry for your traumatic experience. On the u/s they measure the head against the measurement of the belly to evaluate your risk of shoulder distocia. If everything measures right, you should have no issues with a vaginal delivery.

3- Excess amniotic fluid is what will make you measure much larger than you are for dates. It may indicate a problem with the baby's ability to process fluids. But more often than not it's a variable condition that fluctuates normally and is no cause for concern. HTH!

I'm feeling so so awful!! I've lost three pounds this week. My friend was shot and killed while deliverying pizza. I can't believe he was killed for $42 worth of pizza! He was 29 and his baby girl is only 2wks old. I keep crying every time I think about it...


----------



## binspired

momtoxane - First, I'm SO sorry to hear about the loss of your friend and I will be thinking of you and his family.

Thanks so much for your quick reply and insight. I am going to bring up the ketones issue again, because I have lost 5 lbs. since being diagnosed with the GD. I thought about just looking for the testing strips over the counter and doing it anyway, but I haven't yet. I'm sure they're pricey, too. I'm glad to hear that they can give me an idea of the shoulder distocia risk. That will halp me come to terms with the c-section decision.


----------



## hungrymonster

Hi, I'm new here and was glad to find this post. I am 16 weeks pg with #2 and had GD with my first, diagnosed around 22 weeks. I controlled it through diet. Anyway, is it very likely I will have GD again with this pregnancy? My midwife wants to test earlier, at about 18 weeks. What have others experienced after having GD and subsequent pregnancies?


----------



## kdtmom2be

Hi there everyone!

I am 14 weeks pregnant with my second. My first I refused the GTT test and just tested my own sugars, but it was obvious that I was at least borderline GD. I was able to easily control my sugars through diet and exercise. I'm planning to go the same route this time, I just don't agree with that stupid test! So far I'm doing alright, no numbers even remotely as high as last time, even at the same time in the pregnancy, but I still worry that it's going to be harder this time and that I won't get my HBAC or that babe will have issues, etc. (They didn't even bother to test my DD's sugars when she was born.)

Anyhow, glad this thread is here, though not so glad that we are all a part of it!


----------



## ruthmg

I'm up to 17 units of Lantus a night, because nothing is making a dent in my fasting numbers. It's so frustrating!! But I saw my ob today and she wasn't the least bit concerned - she thinks we'll get it right soon enough.

Can babies be given colostrum if they are low BS at birth? My first had issues nursing in the beginning (we struggled for about the first 8 weeks), but he's still nursing at 3.5 years. I mention this because I know I have colostrum (he's told me) and can probably pump some out to bring to the birth in case this baby needs something stat and they don't want to wait for nursing. I figure colostrum is better for his gut than sugar water, but I'm not sure about how high that would bring up his numbers if he's low. I'm going to call my ped and ask about this too.


----------



## lifeguard

Ruth - the thing to do would be to make arrangements ahead of time that you can either nurse or give your pumped colostrum before they even test. For many babies it is enough. While you are having the conversation state your preference for glucose (if needed) to be given by dropper or syringe so as not to interfere with your nursing.

They actually didn't test my little guy because he was doing so obviously well.

Momtoxane - I'm so sorry for your loss - that is terrible.


----------



## kdtmom2be

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomtoXane* 
Binspired - Welcome!
1 - Ketones aren't uncommon in pregnancy, but they are concerning when you have GD. Especially if you are losing weight. You should ask your endo about it. High levels of ketones can cause fetal brain damage. I was told to check every day.

Ketones can be a result of being dehydrated too, so make sure you are drinking your water!

Exces amniotic fluid can cause an increased risk of cord prolapse. Other than that, like MtoX said, it's variable and can change day to day. While it CAN indicate problems, it can also be perfectly normal.


----------



## candyapplez

momtoxane
Thinking of you and your friend's family


----------



## superflippy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hungrymonster* 
Hi, I'm new here and was glad to find this post. I am 16 weeks pg with #2 and had GD with my first, diagnosed around 22 weeks. I controlled it through diet. Anyway, is it very likely I will have GD again with this pregnancy? My midwife wants to test earlier, at about 18 weeks. What have others experienced after having GD and subsequent pregnancies?

Hungrymonster, I had GD with my first pregnancy, too, controlled with diet. This time, I have it a little worse and have had to go on medication. But that doesn't necessarily mean you will, too.

I'm afraid I don't know whether or not 18 weeks is too early to test. I didn't start testing this time until around 23-24 weeks (using the blood sugar monitor - I also don't trust and don't like the GTT).

Momtoxane, I'm so sorry about your friend.


----------



## brandyk

I had an early GD test because of risk factors (including familial). It was around 18 weeks. It was borderline and the doctor probably should have talked with me more about it then - I ended up gaining a ton of weight in between that test and my diagnosis. It's been really controlled by shunning carbs.


----------



## MomtoXane

I hate my insulin!! Since they upped my dosage I've been crashing. It doesn't kick in to cover my breakfast numbers, then I go too low before lunch, by the time I get to dinner it's wearing off. My BS is all over the place! I have no idea what to eat. I'm just so frustrated and depressed...


----------



## brandyk

MTX - are you eating your snacks? gotta have your morning & afternoon snacks.

i've been crashing a lot too, but i think that's an end of pregnancy thing. my fastings & before meals are down like 20 points. it's nice to eat again.


----------



## kdtmom2be

I forget the actual data, but your need for insulin increases during pregnancy, starting at about 8 weeks when the placenta starts functioning, take a jump around 20-24 weeks and then takes a dip around 36 weeks when labour is approaching. That certainly makes it SO frustrating to control your sugars when the need for insulin is always changing!

Hope you get things under control shortly! I know how depressing it is to try to find "safe" things to eat and trying to control something that you have almost no control over!


----------



## binspired

I just saw the endo today and he added some fast acting before breakfast and lunch to bring my overall average down below 110. I'm at 111! So close! Anyway, I worry about crashing, but haven't had too much trouble with it yet as long as I have an morning snack.

I have been having a bit of trouble with my eyesight lately (which I forgot to discuss with the endo today!). For a couple of weeks I have noticed the occassional "shooting stars" in my peripheral vision and the midwife said that it is very normal during pregnancy and not to worry, but Saturday I had more trouble. It's hard to explain, but for about an hour or so I just couldn't see right, especially in my peripheral vision. I actually lost my peripheral vision to my left completely. Since it went away, I didn't think much of it, which is probably why I forogt to bring it up to the specialist today. But then when I got home this afternoon, it happened again for about a half an hour and now I haev a slight headache. It doesn't seem to be related to my blood sugar as my numbers are normal. Do you think I should call my midwife? Hmmm...


----------



## MomtoXane

I'm eating as often as I am supposed to, so I don't know why it keeps happening. I'm only 27wks, so still a long ways to go. The diabetic counselor called and said she'll probably put me on regular insulin for breakfast and dinner and keep me on the NPH for lunch. I think it would make more sense to go on R for all meals, especially if the NPH is making me go too low inbetween meals.

binspired - Vision disturbances can be from normal pregnancy hormone changes. It can also be a sign of PIH or pre-eclampsia. I'd definitely get your blood pressure checked as soon as possible. GL!


----------



## binspired

MTX - Thanks. I did call my midwife and she sent me right to the hospital to be monitored for pre-eclempsia. I checked out okay, so they still don't know what the vision stuff is about. She wants me to follow up with my promary care doctor, but I don't think I'm going to bother unless is happens again. How are you feeling? Did the extra insulin help?

I had an ultrasound yesterday to check the baby's size and fluid levels. My midwife hasn't received that u/s report yet, but during the scan, the tech brought the perinatologist in because the baby's head was only measuring at 6% while the rest of the body was in the 60% range. Once he came in they did some more measurements and got it to come up to 19%. He said that everything looked okay. But I am really freaked out by it. Especially since I have an aunt who is the head of u/s and radiology at another hospital who told me that it sounds worrisome to her and to make sure to request a level 2 u/s. I have a feeling that being 36 weeks, by midwife is going to try to convince me, though, to just let it go and wait and see, but I'm really, really worried!


----------



## candyapplez

binspired-

I could tell you not to worry but that sounds trite. Can your aunt get you another u/s? Do what you need to do to feel comfortable. And


----------



## binspired

candyapple - thanks for the hugz. Unfortunately my aunt is 4 hours away. I wish I could have her do one, but I probably shouldn't be travelling that far. I guess I just need ot wait and see when the report comes in...


----------



## concadmom

I am 25 weeks pregnant and was just diagnosed with gd after taking my 1 hour glucola test yesterday. I fasted beforehand, and had them draw in the morning. My numbers were 209, which is WAY over the top. They said I could go for the three hour draw to confirm the diagnosis, but I am confident that I have it.

I had an ultrasound two days ago that showed the baby is measuring two weeks ahead of my due date (measuring at 27 weeks instead of 25), and the baby is at 95th percentile for growth in the 27 week gestational age. Yikes!

This is my third pregnancy, and my first time with GD, although I did have big babies both times. (9 lbs. with first born 1 week early, and 8 lbs. with second child born 3 weeks early - both boys - not sure of gender this time.)

Incidentally, they drew my blood 10 minutes before they were supposed to at the lab, but I don't think that would throw the numbers that much, would it?

I am waiting on a call tomorrow from my nurse midwife to setup an appointment with a peri.

Glad this support group exists and I will have to read through all the posts later!


----------



## candyapplez

concadmom
good luck


----------



## MomtoXane

Binspired - Hopefully everything works out with your u/s results. My fingers are crossed for you!

Concadmom - I failed the 1hr pretty decently and adamently declined the 3hr torture test. The only thing was they weren't sure if my insurance would cover diabetic treatment without an official diagnosis. Obviously I do have GD since I'm on insulin. Also the midwives referred me to their OB and I've never seen a perinatologist.

Insulin - I'm going to the pharmacy today to pick up my new prescription. I hope it doesn't cause as much trouble as the last 10x I've had to drive down there...

Even though I had no appointments this week I've had to call my OB twice (I fainted on tues and had a stomach virus wed) and talk to the diabetic counselor twice (crashing and high bs). Maybe weekly appointments aren't such a bad thing...


----------



## ruthmg

Good luck binspired - hope the level II goes well.

Welcome, Concadmom. If you ahve any questions, please ask. As you'll see from my first anguished posts, I was thrown for a loop, and it took me a couple of weeks to get a hang of the diet. Maybe I'm just dense.









So I'm a medical mystery at this point. I'm up to 22 units of Lantus (long acting insulin) at bedtime, and I'm STILL getting fasting numbers of 115 and above. I'm thoroughly convinced it has to do with my thyroid - I'm having my TSH redone next monday, so we'll see. My endo appointment is tomorrow - maybe she'll have to change the long acting insulin. My pp numbers for 1 hr after lunch, dinner, and at bedtime are great -almost always under 125. Breakfast I'm on Novalog (fast acting insulin), and she told me to up it this morning to 7. I think waled for 1/2 hour, and my bs was 83!!!! Too low! I just want to throw up my hands and forget the whole thing.


----------



## binspired

concad - It seems weird to say "Welcome" when none of us really want to be here dealing with this! But "Welcome!" This is a great support group. I hope you find it as helpful as I have.

momtox - I'm sorry you've had such a rough week. Maybe it's just a rough one for everyone! Geesh.

I still haven't heard from my midwife with the u/s report yet. When I called her yesterday she still hadn't received it and insisted that she would call when she did. I guess no news is good news. I kind of feel like by the time I figure this GD stuff out and deal with this u/s issue and everything else, it will all be over anyway!! Less than 3 weeks now!


----------



## MomtoXane

Ruth - I've always heard that fasting numbers are the hardest to control, but that's just crazy! I think I finally got the diet thing down, so now I just gotta worry about getting the insulin dosage right. I only had to spend an hour at the pharmacy today while they worked out all the insurance codes. Thankfully no co-pays, everything was 100% covered!

Binspired - I remember last time when I was diagnosed a bit later that by the time I got the hang of everything, the baby would be here. Sure enough once I was able to get my numbers under control with just diet I was ready for labor. This pregnancy being diagnosed at just 10wks and in it for the long haul is simply exhausting...


----------



## binspired

momtoxane - I can't even imagine going through this from week 10! I'm about at my breaking point with the diet now. I broke down and had chinese food and a cupcake for my son's birthday this evening. We'll see in 20 minutes or so how much it spikes my numbers...


----------



## MomtoXane

So I started 3u of regular insulin last night before dinner. My number was 145, ugh. What's really throwing me for a loop is that this morning my fasting number was 99! The highest reading I've ever had, just yesterday it was 76. My breakfast number finally fell in range this morning, 117. That's with 5u NPH and 3u regular insulin. Plus I have to wait an hour between the injections and eating. Which isn't easy.

Anyone else dreading the Thanksgiving meal? I'm trying to figure out how hard it will be to give up potatoes, stuffing, and rolls in favor of a slice of pie lol. I still haven't heard yet if our family will be hosting. I hate how they wait until the very last minute to decide. One year we called to ask what we should bring only to discovered they had left town! Anyways, family drama and holidays seem to go hand-in-hand.

So does anyone have any low-carb yummy side dish recipes to share?


----------



## binspired

momtoxane - I'm sorry you're having trouble with the insulin. Even with my 16 units of insulin my chinese and cupcake put me over the top at 145 last night. Oh well - I guess it could have been much worse. Just imagine without the insulin!

I am also dreading Thanksgiving. My in-laws are coming to town to visit and I had told them that I wasn't cooking a dinner (I'm just not up for the physically right now) but that we would go out to a nice meal. Well, now my MIL has decided that she will be cooking a big meal in my kitchen... ugh! I should appreciate the sentiment, but I just really don't want to deal with it or the tempting leftovers hanging around for days. I'm really nervous. I'm definitely going to try to forgoe the potatoes and such for a slice of pumpkin pie. Besides, I don't think pumpkin is too bad. I looked it up and it averages about 30 - 35 carbs per slice.


----------



## binspired

momtoxane - you had a vbac with gd, right? My endo and OB freaked me out when I was first diagnosed and was measuring large, so I agreed to the scheduled repeat c-section, but now I'm starting to reconsider. My midwife is still very supportive of a vbac. I had the u/s the endo recommended to check the baby's size (against my midwife's wishes), and it says the baby is in the 69th percentile. I know they aren't always accurate, but it did quell my fears of a monster-huge baby! My main concern with the vbac is that I do not want to be medically induced at all - no pitocin. I've just heard too many horror stories with it and know that it increases odds of rupture and other interventions. Any advice would be great!


----------



## brandyk

oh you did NOT say pumpkin pie! it's the one thing i am not allowing myself to eat until this is all over. my numbers have been continuing to improve (38w on Sunday). my fasting this a.m. was 69. about 6 weeks ago baby was measured in the 76th %ile and this week she was 69th. so i'm guessing somewhere in there is right.

i'm getting to the point where i am getting really tired of being PG. i am so uncomfortable! and hungry. i'm so tired of being hungry, wolfing down 5 bites, and then being full. and then repeating an hour later. bah!


----------



## MomtoXane

RE: VBAC and GD - Yep my "big" baby weighed in at a whopping 7lbs even. I would avoid a repeat c/s unless absolutely medically necessary. However I would consider an induction over a c/s even with my vbac risk. The number one thing you can do to help ensure a successful VBAC is to have a supportive care provider like a midwife. I also hired a doula and made sure my entire support team was on the same page regarding my wishes for a natural birth. The risk of rupture is like 0.25% and the risk with pitocin is like 0.5%. Even in the rare case of UR, most happen in the hospital and both mother and baby come through the delivery healthy.

This time my OB is saying that my chances of a vaginal delivery are the same as anyone elses since I had a successful VBAC last time. I don't think the GD will play a part unless we start getting past my EDD. Then you start to worry about the placenta failing since higher blood sugars stress this particular organ. The other thing to look for on u/s measurements is the size of the body/shoulders in relation to the head. Diabetics are advised to go c/s when the proportions are off and indicate a high risk of distocia.

Pumpkin pie - It was one of the first things my diabetic counselor said was ok on my carb count list! A whole slice! Other pies are only 1/2 a slice and ones like double-crusted fruit pies are to be completely avoided. I think I can manage that, especially with a big dollup of sugar-free whipped cream!


----------



## ruthmg

My birthday is Tuesday, and Thanksgiving is Thursday! I had an endo appointment today, and she said I could have cake and pumpkin pie if I just adjust my insulin up a bit and watch the other carbs. I'll be making both myself, so I think I might try using agave nectar instead of sugar. Or maybe I'll throw caution to the wind and just make it normally since I have been so strict since finding out about my GD that I'm scaring myself. (I am NOT a big rule and regulation person, so this has been torture for me).

Good luck next Thursday to all the Americans with GD - it's a hard day. Luckily we're having lamb, not turkey (UGH! turkey is grossing me out this pregnancy), so there is no stuffing to worry about.

Our local farmer's market has had beautiful red cabbage (I live in FL), and I've been sauteing the cabbage in butter and white balsamic vinegar and cooking on low heat for about 1 hour to make it tender (stirring every 5-7 minutes). I haven't been having artificial sweeteners, so the cabbage is very sweet to me, although not my DH. I'll probably make that again on Thursday as a side dish.


----------



## binspired

ruth - I'm sorry to bring up the pumpkin pie, but I'm gladd you'll be able to work some in! I nkow what you mean about not being a rule follower. It's like it haunts me 100 times more if it's considered "off limits!"

momtoxane - thanks for the positive info regarding the vbac. But actually you brought up another concern for me... At my u/s on Tuesday (where she was measuring 69%), the tech had to leave the room to get the doctor because the head was only in the 6%tile while the rest of the body was in the 60ish%tile. When he came in they remeasured and remeasured until they got it to come up to the 19%tile, then he said that everything looked fine. I've still been worried sick about it ever since - I'm not trusting that such a big difference is "fine." But my midwife insists that it was probably just the position of the baby's head in my pelvis making it difficult to measure and that if the doctor was at all concerned he would have recommended follow-up testing. My aunt who is an u/s tech wants me to push for a level 2 u/s. Maybe the level 2 (to hopefully rule this disproportion out) would help with my vbac decision... hmmm...


----------



## superflippy

I think this is the pumpkin pie recipe I used for Thanksgiving 2 years ago. I replaced the "liquid sweetener" with the equivalent in baking Splenda last time. This time, I'm going to use agave nectar. Remove the 2tbsp. ice cream from the equation and replace it with sugar-free whipped cream, and you should be good to go.

I'm the only one in the family who likes pumpkin pie, so I'm just making this for myself. Everyone else likes pecan pie, and since there's no way to make that low-carb I'm just going to bring my own dessert.


----------



## concadmom

Since being diagnosed with GD two days ago, my midwife's office finally called back today and scheduled me with a diabetic counseling center affiliated with the hospital. I go on Tuesday.

They called in a Rx to my pharmacy for a glucose monitor and test strips. I thought I would pick out the one I wanted? What do you all use and is there a preferred brand? I hate to spend a ton on this stuff when I'm going to only use it for 3 months! I thought I saw some coupons in magazines recently for rebates or something on glucose monitors, but of course at the time I didn't know I would be needing one and didn't save the info!

I called our insurance to see if they would cover the diabetic counseling, and they will only cover if it is for cardiac conditions. What bunk! How expensive do you think it will be for a two hour session? I'm meeting with a registered dietician/nutritionist and then someone to show me how to use the glucose monitor.

I'm supposed to track my blood sugar levels for a week, and then I go see a peri.

Also, someone I know who previously had GD said it interfered with her ability to breastfeed after the birth. That really scares me. I have successfully breastfed two babies, and never used formula. I hope I don't have issues in that area.


----------



## avivaelona

How did it interfere? I had GD with my last and had no trouble breastfeeding but it did take a bit longer for my milk to come in than for some moms. If you've successfully breast fed before I don't think it will be a problem. I'm wondering if that momma had trouble though because they insisted on giving the baby formula for the baby to avoid low blood sugar after birth. if the baby will nurse right after birth low blood sugar is NOT usually a problem and the baby doesn't need formula or sugar water. If for some reason the baby won't latch right away you might need to supplement with something at first...make them give it in a dropper or even an SNS and not a bottle.

I don't know what monitor is best, I like the freestyle one I have.

I had to start some glyburide in addition to the met, but we are still holding off on insulin. So far the glyburide is working, in fact it might be working too well, I don't want low blood sugar to be a problem. I'm on the smallest dose possible without cutting up the pill.


----------



## concadmom

Avie: My friend has three children, and had GD with her first, but not the last two. She said the strict GD diet impaired her colostrum coming in after the birth, and she was never able to breastfeed that first child. She went on to breastfeed her other two.

I am 6 1/2 months pregnant, and have colostrum now! Hopefully the new GD diet doesn't dry things up. Perhaps since my friend had never nursed before, it was all too much. I will adamently try until it works! I believe too strongly in it.

They said my first was not getting enough nourishment from me immediately and had trouble latching on, so they supplemented with formula in a dropper.

Hopefully no issues this time.


----------



## ruthmg

My 3.5 y/o is still nursing through this pregnancy and GD, and I can hear him suck and swallow, so I know there is colostrum there. I talked to my pediatrician, and she said that it would be fine for me to pump and have some colostrum ready for immediately after birth if this one has trouble latching on (DS had problems for the first 6 weeks, but clearly he's figured it out). If anyone has colostrum and can pump some out, my ped said that is better than sugar water or formula. I plan on pumping closer to my due date and freezing it until it's time to give birth.


----------



## brandyk

erica - you should ask your people about cutting up the glyburide. when i started, it was on 1/2 pill, not a whole one. it can work very very well!


----------



## kdtmom2be

Quote:


Originally Posted by *concadmom* 
They called in a Rx to my pharmacy for a glucose monitor and test strips. I thought I would pick out the one I wanted? What do you all use and is there a preferred brand? I hate to spend a ton on this stuff when I'm going to only use it for 3 months! I thought I saw some coupons in magazines recently for rebates or something on glucose monitors, but of course at the time I didn't know I would be needing one and didn't save the info!

MOST companies that make glucose monitors offer free glucose meters with the purchase of the strips. Whatever you end up with, check the website for the meter and see if they have a coupon where you can mail in the receipt for the meter and strips and get a rebate.

I have the Accucheck Advantage. It's old, it was my dad's and I used it through my last pregnancy two years ago. Apparently newer ones require less blood (therefore smaller pricks and less pain) and are faster but I don't have an issue with it for a few months. I don't think there are really any "bad" ones out there... no one would use them, there is such a wide variety of brands.


----------



## avivaelona

Quote:

Avie: My friend has three children, and had GD with her first, but not the last two. She said the strict GD diet impaired her colostrum coming in after the birth, and she was never able to breastfeed that first child. She went on to breastfeed her other two.
I wonder because I did have trouble with the colostrum not coming in either and had I gotten different advice I might have ended up not breastfeeding either. My colostrum did eventually start but it did take more than 24 hours and then milk came in the same day about 12 hours later. I luckily had patient doctors who just kept telling me to nurse and it would come and it did but a friend of mine had the same problem and did end up giving up. If you have colostrum now though I highly doubt that the GD would cause it to dry up. I don't with this pregnancy either, at least none that is expressible.

I may have to ask about the half pill, we'll see how the numbers go after the weekend. Thanks for letting me know, because she did say that it was a very small dose but I guess it can be smaller!

Did they tell you you'd have to go off it two weeks before giving birth? It says so in the literature that accompanied the perscription but no one has mentioned that to me.


----------



## lifeguard

I have definitely not had any problems with nursing as far as supply goes even though I had GD.


----------



## MomtoXane

Monitors - Definitely check with your insurance! I got my monitor for free from the diabetic counselor only to find out that the test strips weren't covered and it was over $200 for a month's supply! It was the One Touch Ultra, which is supposed to be one of the highest rated by consumer reports. I'm on my fourth meter and it's the best of all I've used so far. It's the FreeStyle Lite. I have almost no errors and it's very easy to use.

Ok so now I'm thoroughly frustrated with my insulin. The regular insulin that I take with dinner doesn't work fast enough to cover my meal and then drops me low in the middle of the night sending my fasting levels way up! I'm definitely going to ask them to change this. I'm trying to be patient, but it's getting more difficult. I'm not sure if it's just the pregnancy hormones or the huge swings in BS from highs to lows that is making me so moody, lol...


----------



## brandyk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avivaelona* 

I may have to ask about the half pill, we'll see how the numbers go after the weekend. Thanks for letting me know, because she did say that it was a very small dose but I guess it can be smaller!

Did they tell you you'd have to go off it two weeks before giving birth? It says so in the literature that accompanied the perscription but no one has mentioned that to me.

they could also split it half in the morning (to help with morning/lunch #s) and half at night (for fasting). it is relatively fast acting (although not like fast acting insulin).

i asked about going off it and they said no. so i'm continuing to take it. i think probably next week they'll slice off half a pill depending on my numbers. and if i'm still pregnant! i have the reached the "i'm done" point and want to see my baby!


----------



## MomtoXane

So my regular insulin was upped and if my fasting numbers don't go down they're adding another dose of NPH at bedtime. I'm so excited for my u/s tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## binspired

I'm glad to hear that others have been successful with nursing after GD. It is a huge priority of mine, after failing with my son (who was given nipples and pacifiers in the NICU). I have colostrum, but my midwife does not want me to pump, as the nipple stimulation might induce labor. I thought that would be a good thing, since they don't to go beyond 40 weeks, but she said that she'd rather induce through means that can be closely controlled and monitored if need be.

I made my decision today to go back to my original plan of the VBAC. I feel great about it! My midwife was right - I was basing the c-section decision on fears (mostly set in place by the doctors) not on facts. So I hope to go into labor naturally before my due date, but will be *carefully* induced on December 18th if not. I figure that we will just monitor the baby closely, and if there is any distress, we can decide on the c-section then. And at least then the baby and I will have benefitted from the "labor hormones."


----------



## candyapplez

Can I cry?? So I've had my numbers under control since the begining but at my NST today ( which my my mw makes me do) They couldn't get my contol and so her guess is that at some points Noelle's hb was dropping. So she wants me to go in for yet another us and says I need to rest more. Because it "could be the placenta" This is the week last year Bryce died the last thing I want to do is lie around so I have lots of time to think.

Plus i know I was dehydrated but the way things are going if I have just an afl level and it comes make bad then she'll just send me for an us.

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR I want to cry what should I do??


----------



## binspired

canndyapplez -







I'm so sorry to hear that you're having difficulties. Go ahead and cry if you need to. Then try to find a good book to distract you while you are resting.

I have to begin the NST soon - my midwife is supposed to get back to me sometime today. She admitted yesterday that she probably should have been doing them already, as I started the insulin almost 2 weeks ago. I don't mind going to do them if it reassures me the baby is well.


----------



## brandyk

candyapplez - the same thing happened to me last monday.... she was moving so much they just did a quick US. guess what they saw - she was rolling around like a crazy little baby! but you NEED to drink your water. i had low fluid in late september and it was freaky. baby didn't move for a whole day. get religious on that water!

the NST is a pain in the ass but since my numbers are getting better i'm worried that means my placenta is giving out. i'm more than happy to go do them. baby, on the other hand, absolutely hates them. she gives the monitors a sharp kick every time. direct hits







i think the benefits outweigh the risks though.


----------



## superflippy

candyapplez, 2 weeks ago I had a NST where they just couldn't get a good reading on his heartbeat. My doctor made me go to the hospital across the street so they could test me on the big machine instead of just the little one in the office. We passed that one. Then, last week, it was really hard to hear his heartbeat and he wasn't moving as much as usual, though they didn't make me go to the hospital.

My little guy just doesn't like the test, and he runs away from the monitor if he can. The ultrasound tech said some babies are like that. Today, I had a protein bar and plenty of water right before the test, and he was bouncing around, kicking me, and letting us hear his heartbeat. Everything looks OK.

Take care of yourself, and hopefully at your next NST everything will be fine.


----------



## brandyk

speaking of crappy NSTs... they made me wait for 45 minutes, then i was TOTALLY ticked off (especially since i ate right before hand). then baby was sleeping by the time they hooked me up since it'd been so long since i ate. we were at the dr's office for over an hour and a half. blah! it's supposed to be a NON stress test but i get really irked at having to wait!


----------



## avivaelona

Brandy that sucks. As far as the numbers being better though, I think you are due the same time as me more or less so you are around 36 or 37 weeks? Right around that time the hormones that keep your insulin resistance up do usually tend to start tapering off and blood sugar will return generally to more normal sometime before birth. So far its not happening for me but it might be what's up for you, I don't think that is linked to placenta deterioration, but it is linked to the babies birth!

Candy just hugs, I do know how hard those anniversaries are. Hang in there. Sending a little prayer for Bryce and you and your little girl on the way.


----------



## brandyk

oh no. i am 38w2d!!! and READY FOR BABY! baby, come out! my next OB appt is on monday (39w1d) and they will talk about induction starting then. i want baby to get moving and am optimistic about this weekend.







very good to know the late-pregnancy improvement on the BS numbers doesn't have anything to do with placenta deterioration.

i still have to watch what i eat, just not as closely (except it does have to be more frequent and i added a snack 1-2 hours after bed). tonight we had thanksgiving eve eve (my new made up holiday that is the tiniest of thanksgivings). made a roast chicken & gravy and sweet potato & cranberry quiche (it has a CRUST!). tasteeee. i am still, of course, holding out on that pumpkin pie. it's like my mega-reward (besides my baby) for keeping on with the program.


----------



## concadmom

Ok, as some of you know, I was diagnosed with GD last week. I went for my diabetic counseling yesterday and met with the nutritionist and learned how to use the glucose meter that my midwife's office prescribed.

I am not happy with the One Touch Ultra 2! I cannot get a large enough blood sample out of my fingers, and I have the lancet set to 9! I am having to prick several fingers at each reading just to get a decent blood sample. I'm wasting a lot of test strips and my fingers hurt.

After doing some research the One Touch requires a 1.0 sample. I guess I am just not a "bleeder." I am now checking into the Freestyle meter because it only requires a 0.3 sample. I can get it free with rebate, and I called their toll free number and signed up for the Freestyle Promise program, which is free. Do any of you participate with this? It sounds like you get a discount on test strips with it. Their number is toll free 1-866-246-2683.

I am also starving. I am used to snacking throughout the day, and this carb counting business really stinks! I'm also worried I'm not going to get enough calories. I feel like I'm on a diet, and that goes against everything that seems right when you are pregnant. I may get some urine strips to check ketones to make sure I'm okay in that area. Are these all about the same? I understand they are OTC. LMK if there is a certain brand that is better or easier to use.

All of this is new to me, and I really appreciate the advice given in this support thread. I hope everyone has a good Thanksgiving!

concadmom
due 2-20-09


----------



## ruthmg

My dietician gave me some tips to get blood - wash your hands in very hot water -this will bring the blood to the surface. Also, I put my arm below my waist, and basically push the blood down my arm into my hand. Maybe these will help?

Did you get a meal plan that included snacks? Mine included 3 snacks a day, about 2 hours after every meal. If she didn't a good balance is one carb and one protein.

On a side note, my insulin is up to crazy levels becuase I'm still not getting good fasting numbers in the mornings - ugh! And my best number was last night after dinner, after I had a cupcake for my birthday last night!!!! My blood sugar was 92!!! Go figure!!!!


----------



## candyapplez

So I thought I was "off the hook" because my midwife never called me back yesterday. The us office said there was no way I was getting in today and that my mw would need to call.

But she insisted today that I go back to the office for a nst, said if I had had the results at a doctors office they wouldn't have let me leave w/o checking my afl.

She told me that the baby can still be moving a lot if you have low fluid. I told her I needed her to trust me.

So the test was better than Monday not grat I guess her hb droped once but for less than 10 seconds. She measured me and said I was 35 ( but I was 37 on Monday ) she then said she was going to call to schedule me an us.

Then she examined me which made my lo move so she remeasured me at which I was back to 38.

She said she's just worried that Noelle isn't growing and she still wants my fluids checked.

So I have a mw apt Monday and us Tues, massage wed, acupuncture and chiro on Thursday.

I'm really praying for many personal reasons that I have her on Monday.

I


----------



## kdtmom2be

Concadmom - I always prick my finger, make sure I have enough blood and THEN put the strips in. After you've done it a few times it'll be easier to see when you have a big enough droplet and I find it less stressful to do this way since my meter has a 10 second window in which to put the droplet on and sometimes it takes more than one prick or I'm clumsy or whatever.

I second the wash hands in hot water advice, and rather than squeezing the blood towards my arm I just shake or swing them below my waist to get the blood to my fingertips.


----------



## avivaelona

Kdtmom, sometimes having the blood out in the air too long can result in false high readings. So if you are questioning your reading doing it that way make sure you get a second reading with fresher blood. I've gotten as much as 25 points higher doing it that way.


----------



## MomtoXane

I love my freestyle meter! I have no wasted strips, no errors, up to 60sec to apply the sample, and a light so you can see the strip in semi-darkness. I've tried three other meters and this one is my favorite. You can also use alternative testing sites other than fingertips.

Candy - Hoping your baby comes soon and safely! Best of luck for an easy delivery...

Hope you all survived the holiday. I ended up crashing when my NPH kicked in and spent the rest of the day on the couch or bed...


----------



## binspired

I have no trouble with my on touch ultra so far. I guess I'm lucky - I never even have to set it beyond 2 to get a good blood sample, unless I'm out and about and my hands are cold.

I made it through Thanksgiving surprisingly well. I actually miscalculated my remaining NPH and ran out yesterday and my sugard were still very low. It actually makes me quite nervous, because even with dinner and a piece of pie, it was only 105. Should I be concerned that my sugars are all of the sudden more manageable the last couple of days? I've heard this could mean the placenta is weakening. I have an NST and AFI on Monday - so any problem would show up then, right?


----------



## mythreesonz

Ladies I need help. I have been testing for about a month now. My first 2 weeks my numbers were great unless of course I ate 2 slices of pizza.I was using the Ultra 2 mini machine that the Dr's office gave me. Then my insurance kicked in and I got a freestyle. All of a sudden my numbers jumped drastically. (EX at 7:01 am my number was 115 using the freestyle and at 7:03am using the ultra mini it was 89.) I tested with both machines for about 4 days and the number was always higher on the freestyle. Then I just started using the freestyle and at my next Dr appt they put me on Gluphride at bedtime as my fasting numbers were all over 110. It has been since Wednesday night.That seems to be working however last night about 2 hours after I took it I bottomed out and had to have some juice. So this morning I used the freestyle and got a number of 256 fasting! I didn't believe it took it 3 more times within 5 minutes of the first one and got 115,124,102. Then I took it with the Ultra mini and got 76 and 82. Please tell me there is something wrong with the Freestyle? And what do I do about it. I am on Medicaid and do not think I can ask for the ultra mini test strips as they filled it already for the freestyle. The freestyle is no coding so I can't test it to see if it is off.


----------



## MomtoXane

Mythreesonz - Call the 1-800 number for your freestyle meter. They might be able to send you a new meter. Medicaid will not cover the one touch strips and they sometimes won't cover extra strips "wasted" by a bad meter. Hope you get everything worked out!


----------



## Pavlovs

Yup, call Freestyle and have them ship out a new meter ASAP. They certainly will do that - they make their money off the test strips so they are always happy to have you use their meter. I've used the Freestyle for years with no incident, so it definitely sounds like you have a faulty meter.


----------



## mythreesonz

Thank you. I called them and they at first told me those were all in normal range. How can over a 100pts difference be in normal range. I did finally talk them into sending me a new one and have to send this one back.


----------



## brandyk

also be sure you're dipping the tip of the stick into the blood, not scraping it off your skin. even if my hands are clean if i scrape my numbers are higher.


----------



## Muj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brandyk* 
also be sure you're dipping the tip of the stick into the blood, not scraping it off your skin. even if my hands are clean if i scrape my numbers are higher.

I don't know if this even makes any sense but I also get by with smaller samples of blood when I don't touch to strip to skin but just dip the tip.


----------



## PaigeC

Hi ladies! May I join you?

I was diagnosed at 29 weeks with GD. I've went through this rollercoaster of emotions!

I met with the nutritionist and got my meter (freestyle) and so far my numbers have been terrific. I haven't had an appt. with my midwife since the diagnosis. I meet with her on Thursday to ask some questions that will help me sleep at night! I've, of course, read the research about GD and birth interventions and I'm so anxious to hear my midwife's philosophy. I'm so worried to be risked out to an OB, be induced, c-section, etc. unnecessarily. I'm sure I'll feel better once I talk to her! *crosses fingers*


----------



## Rikki

I'm not technically a GD, I'm a T1 diabetic and have been since I was young. I thought I'd reply here to some questions about the meters, since I know all about them.







:

The FDA has a rule that meters must be within 20% of a normal lab value. So, you could test on the same finger, with the same drop of blood, and get readings that are 80, 120, 100, 90, 110. Obviously those are just examples, not really what you would get...I don't think I have ever had a reading that ended in a zero!









Most of my diabetic friends and I have noticed that the One Touch (Lifescan) meters are the most accurate. Freestyle comes in second. I have the opposite problem of a poster above, where they get higher numbers on the FS...so I would definitely say that calling them and getting a new meter sent is the optimal thing to do. You can also ask them to send you a bottle of control solution, and if you test with that and the test is outside of the strip container's "range" for control tests, then you'll know it's a bad one as well.

The other trend I'm noticing is that a lot of you are taking NPH and R insulins. There are *so* much better insulins on the market... NPH and R are *really* old insulins that not many diabetics ever got control with. Try asking for Lantus or Levemir for the NPH and Novolog, Humalog, or Apidra for the R. The nice thing about the "logs" and Apidra is that they are fast-acting, so you count the carbs in your food, take your dose depending on your ratio, and it'll start working on that food within 15 minutes. Much, much better action than R insulin. *This is my opinion, so talk to your doctor/endo of course, I'm not a medical professional I've just been a diabetic for darn near forever...lol*

Good luck to you all! If you have questions about carb counting, any of the insulins, living with diabetes, etc., I'd be happy to answer as best as I can.


----------



## brandyk

Ok, I hope nobody hates me, but my numbers are out of control AWESOME. I cut out my morning glyburide and halved my evening glyburide. I can REALLY eat again. Like anything I want. With carbs and sugar even. It's just crazy.

I started getting some very mild contractions Sat nite (I had BH for a while in mid pregnancy but nothing for months). I had an OB's appt today and I'm at 1cm. Woo. Scheduled an induction for Dec 13 (my DD is Dec 7). She wanted it for this upcoming weekend or early next week, but I think that's premature. Baby is doing great. We are continuing with our natural induction efforts, which I started on Saturday (and probably should have started earlier but was feeling lazy).


----------



## javilu

I failed my one-hour glucose test today. My level was 150. I'm curious about how the 3-hour test went for you all, and do you know if I can drink water after the glucola? I had nasty heartburn after I drank it today.


----------



## avivaelona

Rikki thanks for the info. Some of the newer insulins are not used for gestational diabetes, I do not know why...I think maybe just that they aren't familiar old standards.

Puffnstuff they usually will let you drink some water ask before you drink the stuff next time. Alternatively you can ask to do monitoring instead of taking the three hour.

Brandy I don't hate you, I just hope you give birth soon now


----------



## rhysmom

Still pregnant!! Sorry I've been out of the loop. To update a bit, my repeat C-section is scheduled for this Thursday. I feel like I've been in and out of labor for the past 2 weeks. Even today I had contractions every 10-15 min for about 4 hours and now, nothing. It's so irritating.

Since I'm going to have this baby on Thursday whether we're ready or not, I found that i'm down to 1 more day left on my last quick acting insulin pen. So, instead of buying a bunch of pens that I'll have to waste, I thought, what the hay, lets see what happens on one day without it. You know what, my numbers were fine. I still take my Lantus at night (I have plenty of that) and that seems to do the job.

I think it's kinda hilarious - but I know my placenta is weakening..... so the end is near and baby will be here soon! Today at my U/S he/she measured a whopping 9 lbs 8oz. Which for me sounded about right. i think we just have big ole babies in this family! My son was 9lb 10oz and was born at 38 weeks. I'm now 39 +4 days.

I will let you all know how it all goes. I soooo ready to get my body back (well, as much as it can be mine with nursing!!!)

Good luck all!!!


----------



## Rikki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avivaelona* 
Rikki thanks for the info. Some of the newer insulins are not used for gestational diabetes, I do not know why...I think maybe just that they aren't familiar old standards.

I know that a lot of older OBs don't know about the newer insulins. My own OB wanted to switch me to R and NPH as well... I had to educate her about insulin pumps, as well as the newer insulins. I would suggest taking information to your providers and asking for the newer insulins. You'll have more stable sugars and be a lot happier all around.


----------



## candyapplez

rhysmom
how do you know your placenta is weakening?

So I have a us scheduled for tomorrow b/c my mw is still worried about my fluids. I had an appointment today, in which I lost another half a pound. I honestly can't fathom how I'm losing weight! My uterus also didn't grow.

I told her how stressed I was that it's almost like having anxiety attacks before my appoitments b/c I'm afraid of what will go wrong with nst etc. So I think she backed off some. I told her the stress isn't worth it to me that I don't want it to affect Noelle.

So if my fluid is REALLY bad tomorrow they'll send me to hospital to do that cathader induction. So we'll see.


----------



## concadmom

Puffnstuff: They would not let me drink water after consuming the Glucola solution b/c it dilutes the solution in your blood stream. You can drink some before consuming the Glucola though. You probably shouldn't take any hearburn meds either, as some contain sugar. I also suffer from bad heartburn, so I feel your pain. Actually, since starting my new GD modified diet two weeks ago and cutting out most sugars, my heartburn has drastically improved. I was eating Tums before, and now I usually only need one before bed. I hope your three hour test goes well!

Thank you to those who offered tips on getting a better blood sample. I was having difficulty getting enough blood at each glucose meter draw, but that has gotten better since I started washing my hands in really hot water and rubbing the given finger vigorously before I use the lancet.

So far my numbers are okay. I've been doing the new diet for two weeks, and actually using the meter for one week. My fasting numbers have all been below 90, except for one morning was 92, and I ate a granola bar and milk the night before. Still experimenting with what works and what does not! I fax my log of food intake and numbers to the diabetic counselor tomorrow for review. See my midwife on Monday and the new Peri next Weds. Lots of appointments, but I am feeling better since reducing/cutting sugar out of my diet.

I am a little concerned that my caloric intake is low, so I bought a package of ketone strips today at the drugstore and will begin testing those tomorrow AM.


----------



## MomtoXane

Rikki - I tried talking to my OB about changing my insulin and she told me no! I was on the "log" fast acting insulin pen with my last GD pregnancy because it was prescribed by the endocrinologist. I'm not even seeing an Endo this time.

My numbers are still out of range! They upped my insulin again this week, now I'm taking 6u of NPH in the AM and 4u of regular before breakfast and dinner. I have to wait an HOUR after taking it before I can eat and it's killing me! I am so frustrated trying to adjust all the time. I'm so tired of GD already and I still have 11wks until my EDD!!

My last GD baby came the day after his EDD and he really looked post-mature. His skin was all dry and wrinkled, no vernix, long finger nails, meconium, and STARVING lol. I wonder if my placenta started weakening. But my OB at the time was anti-testing, so I had no late term u/s, no NSTs, I didn't even start weekly visits...


----------



## binspired

brandyk - That's awesome that your bs has been easier to control. I have noticed better control with mine as well... but then just when I think I'm out of the woods and have a piece of pie, they go back up again! Oh well - maybe the end is in sight! What natural induction methods have you begun?

Well, my mw stripped my membranes today at my appointment. I was 2 cm and 70%, so I have my fingers crossed that it will start labor soon. I am getting so uncomfortable! She did say that there wasn't any bloody show when she did it, so she's not sure she did a very good job of it. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but I just can't wait to get this baby out!


----------



## brandyk

Erica - I hope I go soon too!
















I started doing EPO several weeks ago, and we are walking, having sex (too tired yesterday), nipple stimulation. I should have asked for a sweep yesterday but we talked induction after the exam... she also didn't say how much I was effaced. i forgot to ask.

I hope I can get things moving because I do have some reservations about going a week past my DD.


----------



## Rikki

Renee, if you're having that difficult a time of control...the best advice I can give you is run, don't walk, to an endo. Your doctor obviously doesn't care about the inconvenience of NPH and R and for all the stress you're going through with scheduling when to eat, your numbers will always be out of whack. Stress causes insulin resistance, it causes number to climb, it sucks!

Hugs to you! I hope you can get someone to listen to you soon!


----------



## avivaelona

I'm not on insulin Rikki, but thanks for your good info.


----------



## candyapplez

My us went well today. Everything looks great, fluid level, blood flow etc. Doc says she's measuring about 6 lbs. And she had hair you can see


----------



## superflippy

Yay! I'm glad you got good news, Candy.









I had my NST and biophysical profile yesterday, too. My little guy actually cooperated for a change, and I got to see him playing with his foot. Now, I'm off to scour the fridge for something I can eat for lunch (45g).


----------



## candyapplez

superflippy-

Thanks! Glad your guy cooperated! Any day now =)


----------



## MomtoXane

So I was looking at my calendar and I saw that my OB wants me to start scheduling my 2x weekly NSTs the week of Christmas! Then of course there is New Years. So I'm going to ask about maybe waiting and just doing once a week until I'm 36wks. You think that would be ok?


----------



## avivaelona

YES! Wow, bi-weekly NST's before 36 weeks is a little alarmist I think. They wanted to schedule weekies for me starting at 36 weeks and biweekly at 38 on. I said no. We are doing weekly biophysical's for now, and did one NST and will do another when I hit my due date or if there are further concerns. I do kick counts though, and it would be a good idea to do those if you are going to hold off on NST's...it just gets you familiar with how your little one moves, which is harder when you have another little running around.


----------



## brandyk

i have been doing 2x/week NSTs since 32 weeks. I was fine with it because my job is super flexible and I worked from home (ahem) twice a week. Erica - you are doing weekly USs instead? Maybe we are using diff acronyms? the 2x/week NST for me was fetal heart rate monitoring & kick count and the BPP is for when the reading isn't good (usually for me because she was running around) and they do a quick US to check for breathing movement, fluid level, etc. Also I do kick counts every day.. I actually went into the hospital this morning because baby was being a turd yesterday, moved around after 3 candies and a gallon of water. at 5:45 am she was being a turd again, and after 3 candies and another gallon of water she wasn't grooving around as usual. She was fine as I sat there eating crackers hooked up to the machine. AFterwards we picked up this disgusting double sausage sandwich with egg and cheese and i devoured the whole thing. i am just hungry all the time and my blood sugars keep dropping and i think i just needed more to eat. i didn't have low fluid this time, but i'd also put away well over 3 gallons of water in about 17 hours. OB didn't say anything about inducing earlier, probably because she knows that i AM paying very good attention to my baby.

just got back from a pedicure and mexican food with the girls. it was fun to just be out and do something normal! also discovered that she is highly responsive to the massage chair. next PG i will force DH to get me one


----------



## candyapplez

2x nst's why? Are you girls on insulin? I thought we only needed the tests 1x week.


----------



## brandyk

I'm on glyburide, not insulin. 2x/wk is Kaiser's protocol. I should also add that for my whole pregnancy I've paid $100 (advance) hospital admission, $20 copay once, and $30 for my pills. I think other places don't insist on the 2x a week maybe because of the cost?


----------



## MomtoXane

I'm on insulin, so I think that's why they want to do all the extra testing. I just don't see why they have to start at 32wks. But I'm also at risk because my first was a 27wk preemie due to pre-eclampsia and I'm attempting a VBAC. It's just the 26mi drive to the clinic and having to drag my 2y & 5y boys because I don't have any friends or family to watch them. It's really stressful!! Money is really tight and sometimes I have to decide between puttin gas in the car or food on the table. Food usually wins...


----------



## concadmom

I was diagnosed with GD the week before Thanksgiving. My midwife called to tell me that I failed the one hour glucose test bigtime (209 while fasting). She set up an appointment with a diabetic counselor/nutrionist and a peri. I have been on the new diet and monitoring my blood glucose levels for the past two weeks, and so far my numbers are good.

I have not actually seen her in person since being diagnosed, but have my next appointment tomorrow. She is part of a large practice of OB's. Very nice lady, she delivered my last, but I'm getting the feeling that she is not up to par for a high risk pregnancy. This is also a post LEEP pregnancy for me, so I have a couple of issues going on. Thankfully, the LEEP does not appear to have caused any cervical issues, as my cervix is still measuring long according to a series of ultrasounds done weeks 16-25. But I still have concerns about possible scar tissue and it hampering my labor. She says she'll address that if I'm not progressing with dilation as I should.

What questions should I ask at the appt. related to the GD? I want to stay with her, but my husband is very concerned that perhaps I should switch to one of the actual OBs in the practice. I am currently 28 weeks.


----------



## brandyk

concad - you should be asking what kind of prenatal care they give, what kind of medication they'd prescribe if your numbers get worse (it is typical that they do), how they expect delivery to go, what kind of interventions they use, etc.

I'd want to know in advance how they would plan to manage your delivery with the leep & gd - not when it comes up (which would, um, be, like when you're in labor, right??? do they just plan to throw you into a c-section with no advance warning?). oh and post-natal care of your baby is a huge issue.

you can read the whole thread, but i'll tell you that all of us have had different experiences. some are diet controlled, some use insulin, glyburide, metformin. some have had inductions, some won't, etc. some have had big babies with good BS control, and some have had regular size kids with bad BS control. your experience will depend on your exact medical condition and your hcp's routine.

mine has been very flexible. i'm on glyburide, i have good control, but my baby is getting big (i'm at 40w and we expected her to be here already). i've agreed to induce on saturday (OB wanted to do it like today/tomorrow). i'm actually relieved to be doing it on saturday and almost wish it was scheduled earlier (i'm physically fine, but emotionally very ready to be done with PG). but would be thrilled for baby to come out on her own!

baby come ooooout!


----------



## MomtoXane

Brandy - That's so exciting that you'll be having your baby soon!

Concad - I would ask about having an A1C done. It will show your average blood sugar for the last couple months.

My 30wk appointment - Everything went fine, I managed to put off scheduling my next and the first round of NSTs. Also I switched OBs again! I heard some awful things about my OB at a BF support group meeting this weekend. Then I did some Googling and became even more concerned. Today she told me that if anything came up, she would induce right away. Then c/s if things were looking bad. Um I'm not comfortable with inductions as a VBAC! So anyways I'm supposed to see the new OB in two weeks, she apprenticed under my old OB who was very natural birth friendly. So I hope it works out...

My blood sugars are looking great! I dropped my bottle of insulin and broke it this weekend. With just eating low-carb I was able to keep my levels down without it. But I'm anxious to get a new bottle and actually EAT again, lol. I don't have to follow up with the diabetic clinic for a whole MONTH! Yay...


----------



## nixnux

Hello All,
I decided to join the thread. Here's my history...

I had gestational diabetes with my daughter and kept it under tight control with diet and exercise. This time I started exercising and eat a tighter diet in the second trimester along with going to the gym. I think it was around 24 weeks I started to see some fluctuations in my numbers and just knew I had diabetes. Because I had it before I decided to skip the 1 hour and take the three hour so I could get a better picture of my blood sugars. Well, I passed with flying colors. So I let up a bit on my diet and dropped one day of exercise and didn't test much over a two week period. Then about a week ago I started testing and seeing numbers in the 160's if I ate too many/unhealthy carbs. Not sure what's going on....maybe glucose intolerance or a later diagnosis of diabetes but I'm back on the diet. Don't want to mess around with my babies health or growing a gigantic baby. So I keep my blood sugar to 120 after an hour which is what I was told before. If I exercise I have to eat every hour and find that if I want I can have a couple of cookies and be pretty liberal but if I don't exercise for a few days I have to be careful of my numbers.

Anyways, sorry it's so long. Just wanted to join the group because I have 7 +/- weeks of this diet left.

So what do you all do for breakfast? I like sausage and eggs are ok. I don't like cottage cheese and like most of you find that breakfast is hardest to control. Any ideas?

Thanks for reading,
Renee


----------



## brandyk

oh yeah, the a1c can be helpful. although if you failed the test big time it might show that you've really had GD for a few months... i didn't have many dr's appts mid-PG, gained a bunch of weight, my 12 week 1 hr screen was actually borderline. i'm guessing that if i had had an appt in between 12 & 24 weeks they would have caught my weight gain and flagged it as GD! i stopped gaining weight as soon as my BS got under control.

mtx - sounds like you made a good decision with swapping OBs. when we went in last week my OB specifically said that she can't make me do an induction if i don't agree to it. which is true of course, but i thought it was the right attitude.

renee - lucky that you can keep such good control over your numbers! i like eggs & bacon for breakfast these days because i'm at home and have the time to mess with it. and bacon REALLY hits the spot for me (i get thick cut without the nitrates). i will eat it with a piece of toast with some SF jam. when i was working i liked to just grab a ready to drink protein shake. also worked well for travel.

i have my next OB appt tomorrow. i think last time she mentioned misoprosotol, which is cytotec. my research says to go with cervidil. if anyone would like to chime in on inductions, please do. i think tomorrow is the day to nail down what i want done. of course, she won't be doing my induction because of kaiser. blah.

BTW, we have done EVERYTHING. (besides cohosh, castor oil). although because DH is back to work, pulling 12 hr days, the sex has gone by the wayside.


----------



## concadmom

Thanks for the suggestions on what to ask at my first midwife appointment following my GD diagnosis. I am feeling a bit more comfortable with things now. My midwife says she has 3-4 other patients with GD currently, and about half are on oral meds and the other half are on track with diet control.

I see the peri for the first time Weds. I will inquire with them if I should get the A1C. I asked this morning if any of my urine samples showed sugar and only my 13 week checkup was out of wack, so hopefully I did just develop this at the 24-25 week point. I had a 6 pound gain in one month during that time, so I imagine that's when it started. And that's also when I started having excessive thirst and more frequent trips to the bathroom to pee!

My midwife said she would give me orders for a two hour glucose tolerance test at my 6 week postpartum checkup, but that she didn't expect that I would need to continue with glucose monitoring following delivery.

This is my third birth, and my previous two babies were large without GD, so they are watching me close. I hope to avoid a C-sec if possible.

I did get a Rx to switch to the Freestyle Lite. I'm actually doing okay with the Ultratouch 2 now, but I think test strips may be cheaper with the Freestyle under our insurance.

I hope baby comes soon for you Brandy!


----------



## avivaelona

I want to give birth so I can eat christmas cookies. Come out little baby and I'll give you a cookie too!


----------



## candyapplez

I'm going to the hospital in a couple of hours. They're going to break my water. They are worried about Noelle's size. Wish me luck I'm s nervous!!


----------



## nixnux

Can't wait to hear about your birth and your baby!!


----------



## brandyk

Candy - what a surprise! good luck! can't wait to hear about your baby!


----------



## superflippy

Brandy, I don't remember exactly why, but I have on my birth plan from last time "no cytotec." IIRC, it can have some serious negative side effects. I'd suggest reading around a little, I can't remember the exact issues with it, but a lot of hospitals don't use it anymore.

Renee, I eat oatmeal for breakfast. I always have for the past 10 years, and nothing's going to make me give it up! I just measure it so it fits into my 30-carb breakfast limit. I also eat an egg so I can get more protein.

Discussing diet with DH last night, I told him if I had to choose between an Atkins diet or going vegetarian, I'd go vegetarian in a heartbeat. When I've tried to do low-carb diets just to lose weight in the past, I've been cranky and miserable. He, on the other hand, can't imagine giving up meat. Me, I could take it or leave it, especially when I'm pregnant.

Just needed to rant a bit about how I don't particularly like meat right now and can't eat soy, and dairy has too many carbs, and I'm freaking starving half the time and craving stupid stuff like shredded wheat. This baby can't come soon enough!


----------



## brandyk

i posted part of this in Dec DDC chat but this is the extended version.

i am so mad! i went to my OB's appt today and i am still only 1cm dilated. i had more ctrx last week than this week and it shows! baby's fine, fluid's fine, NST is fine, but OB would like to induce today or tomorrow. we're sticking with saturday but i'm really upset about no progress. she's very afraid that i have a giant giant baby. i asked about the cytotec.

kaiser. doesn't. use. cervidil. this makes me furious! i'm hoping we can use the foley catheter. as far as i know the only reason to use cytotec is price, and it can be very dangerous. it's ridiculous.

i still feel the right thing to do is to do the induction, but with the utmost reluctance. i think between the size of the baby, that my body isn't really showing any signs that it's particularly ready for labor, that i'll end up with a c-section. i am not even prepared for that. i'm not even prepared for the induction. BLAH. very angry.


----------



## concadmom

Hey Brandy, hang in there. You are in countdown mode now. Just try to maintain positive thoughts. I hope your delivery goes smoothly!

I am very frustrated with my numbers this week. I started the carb counting diet two weeks ago today and things were going great until yesterday. I haven't changed my diet, but my numbers are creeping up. I know a lot of you are on oral meds, and I'm afraid I may be headed that direction. It's not the end of the world, but obviously I was hoping to avoid it.

My fasting number yesterday and today was 95. Nothing alarming, but still just a tad over the 90 they recommended. I have been having a 16 oz. glass of milk before bed nightly for two weeks now, and only recently has this affected my morning reading. I did my milk at morning snack today, and will just do cheese and crackers tonight to see if that makes a difference.

What really has me mad is that I got my highest reading ever today after lunch. It was 146. I had a small Totino's pizza. I thought I was overdoing it, but I was seriously hungry (maybe b/c the milk for a morning snack wasn't enough!). Plus I am stressed because I have my first appointment with the peri tomorrow morning. I know stress can also raise numbers. Maybe that's what the past couple of days have been about.

Any insight as to what expect at the first peri appt? I'm taking my glucose meter and my food log. I have to go through hospital admitting and then to the appt. I also have to be there super early (8:15 a.m.). It's a half hour drive, I'll be driving in rush hour traffic, and we had snow today. Ugh!

How soon did they put some of you on oral meds? Also wondering if I might get a Level 2 sono...Just generally nervous about the whole "unknown".

I'm now 28 weeks.


----------



## brandyk

i gotta make lunch and get my head back on straight, do some HB affirmations or something.

what really improved my numbers was eating so late that the minimum time needed for a fasting number was the time until i got up in the morning. i was sleeping too much. so now i get up an hour and a half after going to bed, eat a bowl of cereal, and my fasting is great. i was just going too long without food. milk during the day screws me up though and you might find another calcium rich alternative if you're doing it for the calcium.

i went on glyburide after a week or so of trying on the diet. i have had a couple level 2 USs in addition to the normal sex ID one earlier. once when i had low fluid, another for sizing, etc.

i never saw an OB perinatologist - just an NP in the perinatology department. she just went over the risks of GD etc. it was a positive experience for me, but since i'm on weeklies now with the OB i haven't seen her in a few weeks. the nurse service calls me every tues night and gets my #s.

i wouldn't get freaked about a high number occasionally if you know it's because of what you ate. just mark it with a C or something that you'll recognize that means "this number is because i ate too many carbs"

btw, i can successfully eat half of a papa murphy's thin crust pizza at dinner. so don't waste your carbs on totinos stuff and get some real pizza! (unless totinos is like the end all be all for you!)


----------



## nixnux

Wow you girls are lucky if you can eat pizza. Pizza is bad bad bad for me. I actually seem to do better with sugary treats than greasy carbs. Eating out is a double no no for me. I don't know exactly what they do to the food in restaurants but the shoot my numbers up pretty high even if I have a lot of protein.

I wouldn't worry about a number of 146 in my experience that isn't all that high. Today, I was doing some reading on what a normal person blood sugar is and it said that normal blood sugar rarely goes above 140. That's at one hour and two hour readings. So I wouldn't worry about that too much. Just keep working at it.

Brandy, I hope all goes well with your labor and delivery. Sorry, I don't know your history but did you have an ultrasound indicating a large baby. I remember reading a lot of stories about scares of big babies and then they come out normal sized. Maybe this will be the case for you. Regardless, you are in the home stretches and will have your baby soon.


----------



## concadmom

Brandy~Thanks for that! I can't imagine getting up 1 1/2 hours after going to bed and eating again though. I manage to stumble to the bathroom a few times overnight, but I think eating would give me horrible insomnia, not to mention heartburn! I may have to limit my milk intake and look for that alternate source of calcium. Sending you positive vibes that something happens tomorrow on the labor front.

Nixnux~I'm thinking you might be right about doing without the pizza from now on. I would much rather have some chocolate rather than pizza anyway. I can't believe I blew my numbers on a bargain pizza that wasn't even that good! No more Totinos for me. I have eaten out a couple of times, but I've only ordered salad and not eaten the bread or croutons that came with it. Take out is so salty, it makes my thirst even worse.


----------



## brandyk

the food in restaurants has all those weird starches in it to make it hold together. i do better with getting a fast food hamburger than eating in a restaurant (unless, of course, it's a salad!). i try to avoid both!

pizza i can only do if it's thin crust. the papa murphy's is super thin and they don't skimp on the toppings, so it's manageable.

as for the chocolate, if you get it dark enough you can have more than enough to satisfy any junky food cravings. yum yum.

at this stage of pregnancy i found that i wake up every 1-2 hours during the night. i was just starving all night, waking up with elevated fastings. which led to more meds, which led to more lows (hypo), which led to eating more, etc etc.

i ate lunch and organized all my makeup. i feel better now. i finished organizing baby stuff a long time ago!! i guess that sounds a little OCD







i bought a chest to organize said makeup, of which there is too much! at least it's all mineral makeup! merry xmas to me! half of it was in a cardboard box since we moved in may. like i'll wear any of it anytime soon, but it made me feel better









i've had a couple USs indicating big baby from different techs. they have been at 76%, so not huge, but baby isn't getting any smaller cooking in there. the upside is that the extra time has given her more lung development (a poss. problem with GD).

i just want to be left to my own devices in labor. with the induction they give you an IV right away (i seriously don't even want a hep lock). once they start in on all of it, you're flat on your butt trying to push out a 10 lb baby through your tailbone (for obvious reasons, impossible!). i'm hoping that i can get labor going before then. back to work on that now!


----------



## kdtmom2be

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nixnux* 
I wouldn't worry about a number of 146 in my experience that isn't all that high. Today, I was doing some reading on what a normal person blood sugar is and it said that normal blood sugar rarely goes above 140. That's at one hour and two hour readings. So I wouldn't worry about that too much. Just keep working at it.

I agree, I think the blood sugar levels that they impose on pregnant women are far more strict than non-pregnant people with diabetes. I suppose there is another life to consider then, but still.

I asked this question in the birth professionals forum with no luck. Are there any Canadians here that can tell me what the pass/fail number is for the GTT? I know we have different standards than the US. Thanks


----------



## Rikki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
I agree, I think the blood sugar levels that they impose on pregnant women are far more strict than non-pregnant people with diabetes. I suppose there is another life to consider then, but still.

Yes, this is very true. A "regular", non-pregnant diabetic is supposed to have a fasting level of <115mg/dL (<6.3mmol/L), and a 2 hour post-prandial of <140mg/dL (<7.7mmol/L). Since I'm a T1, I was told that I need to have fastings of less than 95mg/dL (5.2mmol/L), and a 2 hour post-prandial of less than 120mg/dL (6.6mmol/L).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
I asked this question in the birth professionals forum with no luck. Are there any Canadians here that can tell me what the pass/fail number is for the GTT? I know we have different standards than the US. Thanks









I'm not Canadian, but I have your answer for you. I found a Canadian article that speaks of this subject, it only speaks of the 2 hour OGTT, with 75g of "glucola". What it says is this:

If fasting plasma glucose is ≥7.0 mmol/l (>125 mg/dl) and/or 2-hour plasma glucose is ≥7.8 mmol/l (≥140 mg/dl), this should be managed as diabetes.

The article I found was in Diabetes Voice, which is an international publication and it happened to have an article from 2006 on the Canadian guidelines for diabetes care/treatment during pregnancy.

Someone previously mentioned eating pizza... For some people the fat content of foods slows down the body's absorption of carbs. What this means (especially for me) is that I have to bolus for pizza and Chinese food over the course of 4 hours. Obviously this isn't something that people on oral meds can do, but if you're on insulin, you can count the carbs and then inject about 30% of your dose up front, then split the remaining 70% as a few injections over 3-4 hours. Yes, it's a pain to do, but it will cover you better than giving yourself an enormous dose of fast-acting that wears out before your stomach has emptied all of the food into your intestines.


----------



## binspired

Hi everyone,
I have been MIA, because Priscilla Rae arrived one week ago today, December 3rd at 11:07pm! It's been a busy, rocky week (we were sent home on Friday afternoon and then she was readmitted on Saturday for 24 hours under the lights to treat her jaundice) - but we've made it through and are doing well!

I can only give the short version of the birth story for now:
I had my successful VBAC!!! I was getting quite anxious about being induced with pitocin, so I tried everything in my powers to induce naturally (sex, EPO, RRL tea). My midwife swept my membranes on Tuesday, then on Wednesday I got really desperate and took some castor oil at 11am. I was in labor by 2pm and admitted to the hospital at 5 cm, 70% effaced, and -1 by 4pm. I was having quite a bit of trouble dealing with back labor this time, so I started asking about my pain management options at around 7pm. My midwife tried to encourage me that I was doing great, but I went ahead with the epidural. I never thought I would ever want one, but it turned out to be the best decision for me! It allowed me to relax and rest to prepare for the pushing. I think if I hadn't had it, I woudl have been exhausted and stressed and begging for a c-section by the end of it all. Just before the anesthesiologist came in to do the epi, my midwife checked me and I was 8cm! I began pushing at 10:30pm. I still had it in my head that I might push for a long time and still end up having a c-section, especially since the epi limited me to being on my back in bed. It wasn't until around 11pm, my midwife asked me to reach down and feel the head. I was so excited to then know that I would be having this baby vaginally!!! So I gave it all I got on the next push adn she was born. We got to cuddle her on my belly until the cord quit pulsing and she was so beautiful and alert. I have never felt so powerful as a woman or mother in my life! It was wonderful! Neither of us had any complications from the GD, except maybe her bought with jaundice (which could have also been from our rough start at BF. But we are going great now - she's nursing like crazy!

I'm getting conflicting opinions about whether I should be checking my blood sugar at all now that I'm not pregnant. If so, do you know what the numbers should be? Most everyone says not to worry at all about it until my 6 week checkup, but the endo said it wouldn't be a bad idea. And my MIL is driving me nuts, telling me I shouldn't be eating this or that and that I should be checking it... I don't want to - I'm enjoying my peaceful oblivion!


----------



## binspired

Oh, and I forgot to mention that Priscilla was 7lb. 4.5oz. and 19.5" long. (Not the giant baby they had me worried about!)


----------



## brandyk

Wow! Congrats!!! I may get desperate with the castor oil too. about tomorrow i think. Your birth sounds like it went just perfectly!!!

do you also have thyroid issues if i am remembering right? maybe you should give yourself a few pokes to make sure everything's ok. i can feel when my BS is high so... it's supposed to go away, unless you've developed type II diabetes. it would be easy enough to see - eat a bunch of carbs and test. but as far as i know, you should be able to eat whatever you want. it'll be pumpkin pie for me!

oh yeah, they want me to do the 3hr GTT at 6weeks. sorry, but F that. i'll stick my fingers. can you imagine going in and doing that with your 6 week old? sitting in the disgusting hospital waiting room with your newborn? GROSS.

i'm so glad that you went into labor early. i still have my fingers crossed for non-giant baby, but here i am at 40w3d!


----------



## concadmom

binspired: congrats! That is awesome that things went so well for you guys.

I had my first appt. with the peri this morning. He is concerned that my fasting numbers are creeping up, despite my diet modifications. He wants to see me again in one week. If my numbers go above 100, they will put me on glyburide. Right now they are around 95 fasting.

He said it is pretty much inevitable that I'll have to go on it before the end of my pregnancy, but he hopes to keep me off until after the holidays.


----------



## nixnux

Congrats binspired! Glad you had your vaginal delivery and a regular sized baby too.

concadmom - have you tried exercising at all. When I was pregnant with my daughter I was for 15 - 20 after each meal and that helped keep my levels lower. Maybe if you can get a little exercise in the evenings and a protein snack it will help improve your numbers. I know someone recommended this already but a middle of the night glass of milk might help. At the end, when I was really hungry in the middle of the night I would have milk and my fasting numbers would be about 76 when they were usually in the 80s. I don't like that your doctor told you it was probable that you would have meds by the end of your pregnancy. I didn't have to have any, I mean don't get me wrong, if you need them you need them. They are a blessing if you can't keep your numbers down. I took my a couple of weeks to figure out how my food was affecting my blood.

Brandy - I hope today is your lucky day.


----------



## superflippy

Congratulations binspired! Glad to hear you and your little girl are doing well.

concadmom, I had the same problem as you this time around with my fasting numbers gradually getting higher. After a few weeks, I had to go on medication (metformin). Before it kicked in, I was getting fasting #'s near 100. Now, my fasting is reliably in the mid-80's. I was resistant to having to take medication at first, but I'm actually glad to have it now because I don't feel like I have to be so strict about counting carbs, it gives me a little leeway. (But, as I discovered yesterday, I still can't eat corn chips.)

Also, something that's good for calcium is kefir. It's a kind of yogurt drink that has lots of protein in it. It comes in different flavors, but those have a lot of sugar in them so I mix the flavored kefir with plain kefir half-and-half for a nighttime snack.


----------



## brandyk

binspired, if you come back, please make a note of how much castor oil you took!

i took the dvds back and bought the castor oil. baby, we are getting SERIOUS about this coming out. still need to confer with DH but it was cheap and i wanted to have it on hand!

today was not my lucky day, but the sun is going down and everything seems to work better at night.


----------



## kdtmom2be

I seem to remember when I did castor oil last time it was 2 tbsp but we mixed it in with apricot juice, almond butter with 1ml of lemon virbena oil (supplied by my midwife). it wasn't SO gross that way and she swears by the lemon virbena oil for inductions, not sure why though. BUT, I had been in labour for a good 60hours by then and we were hoping that it would speed things along... I'm not really an advocate of castor oil without some good signs of labour already. Good luck if you try it!


----------



## brandyk

yeah, i was thinking i might try like a teaspoon. i'm not really into the violence of several ounces. but i'll try it before going into the hospital on sat. if i'm ready, even a little bit might help. it seems really gross, but is it more or less horrible than inducing with cytotec & pitocin...


----------



## ruthmg

Brandy - if you have access to an acunpuncture physician, they can jump start labor. I spoke with mine today, and if my OB is going to give me an ulitmatum, I'd rather my AP do it with chinese medicine than go with pitocin (which i had last time - ugh!).


----------



## mythreesonz

Ladies is it normal to have a fetal Echo with GD?
I am high risk for a lot of things. PIH,GD, previous Prom etc....
Dr Ordered an echo. I didn't think of it while there then when got home said hmm I have never had that before wonder why.


----------



## Rikki

Yes, the fetal echo is pretty standard if you have GD (or any type of diabetes). I believe they said they would schedule me for one around 20 weeks.


----------



## mythreesonz

Thank you. I thought it was but the Dr never gave me a reason for it. He has been doing a ton of things(weekyl ultrasounds, monthly 24 hr urines etc,,)so I haven't asked why . For some reason this one scared me. I figured it wasn't anything major because he scheduled it 6 weeks ahead. I will be about 24 weeks then.


----------



## Rikki

All a fetal echo is, is another ultrasound. It's just longer and has the tech really record the heart well.


----------



## avivaelona

I've never heard of a fetal echo being required for GD, but its one of those things that they like to schedule nowadays if they think there is any reason they can suggest it. I refused it this time. There isn't much about it that's scary but it is a rather lengthy ultrasound. It depends how you feel about ultrasounds.

Brandy I forget why you are being induced? I hope not just for bigness of baby? I'm sure you have good reasons, its just that you seem so unhappy and not at peace about it. Maybe rescheduling it for a few days later would be good? Do some NST's instead?

The explanation I was given for why numbers need to be lower in pregnancy is that naturally in pregnancy blood sugar drops slightly...so people without GD will tend to a somewhat lower blood sugar than they would ordinarily have, then as the placenta ramps up, insulin resistance increases but its supposed to do this because the baby starts needing a lot more calories then, so the mom's blood sugar should be staying stable and keeping it at a steady rate for the babies immature body. For some reason in GD it just goes overactive and sends way too much of the blood sugar to the baby. When there is no baby in there, your blood sugar can be a bit higher because its not a tiny baby body and underdeveloped kidneys trying to process all that sugar.

Anyway not a terribly scientific way of putting it but that's what was told to me about why they are more careful about GD than the numbers for non-GD.

Congrats binspired! I'd test occasionally just to make sure its going away. But I'm curious that way. It generally returns to normal over the post partum period though so as long as you don't feel symptomatic you can also probably wait til your 6 week appointment to check. Sometimes they have you do the three hour again though and youc an avoid that by monitoring for a while. I know I never want to do a glucose test again!


----------



## MomtoXane

Mythreesons - I'm also at risk (pre-e, prior GD, PTL) and was completely freaked out by all the extra tests my OB was ordering. The fetal echo or whatever was just an u/s, took no longer than my standard 20wk one. I'm switching to a new OB here at my next appointment and I'm hoping she's a little more relaxed about all the extra tests. I had the same risks in my last pregnancy and my OB never ordered an extra u/s or any NSTs or anything at all.

I've been off my regular insulin for about a week now, not really by choice. I dropped and broke my insulin and the pharmacy said they couldn't refill it because it was too soon, just had it filled three weeks ago. Anyways my numbers have been fine, so I'm not even sure I want to go back on it. If they're still in range by my next appointment, I'll ask the new OB what she thinks.

Anyone else NOT celebrate christmas? My family is 1,000mi away and they are big on xmas, having all kinds or parties and events. They're booked solid for like two weeks before. However hubby's family doesn't do any of it. No lights, trees, or decorations. No family dinners or giving gifts. Maybe I'm just homesick...


----------



## Cheshire

What are you ladies snacking on?

I had GD with my second pregnancy and am getting ready with my third. I figure I'll just test as normal and not even go through the trouble of the GTT. I ran out of snack ideas at the end of my second pregnancy and am wondering what other types of munchies are out there.

For carbs I would snack on yogurt, rice cakes with cream cheese, whole wheat mini-bagels. For protein I would eat cottage cheese and nuts. Not very creative but it worked at the time.

What do you love?


----------



## nixnux

Cheshire -
I love apples and peanut butter. During my last pregnancy I went through two jars a week, oh, and that's the natural peanut butter. Also, string cheese, regular cheese with crackers, beef jerkey (but a little salty) and plain veggies like celery, carrots, cucumbers. Lots of nuts which you suggested and I eat the greek yogurt which is lower in carbs and higher in protein with berries. Can't think of anything else. Looking forward to hear what others eat for ideas.

MomtoXane - That's great that your numbers are holding without insulin but I thought that a pharmacy couldn't withhold supplies/prescriptions from diabetics. Oh well, guess they can. Sorry your not going to get to do much celebrating for Christmas this year. It really is the family that makes it fun!!

I'm ready to be done with pregnancy. The thing I'm most tired of is going to the gym. I like going but I'm tired of feeling like I have to go to keep my numbers in check. I've been going for 16 weeks for four/five days a week. It takes up so much time to go I feel like I can't get other things done. The eating is going ok and I can be more liberal with my food this time so I don't feel like I'm starving and running out of ideas for snacks.

Here's to 6 more weeks!!


----------



## brandyk

erica - i think that the risks do start to grow pretty large going too late with GD, which is why i agreed to the induction. mostly my fear of the risks has made me psychotically paranoid about losing the baby and i might have a nervous breakdown if i don't have her soon.

however, i think that i'm now close enough to going into labor (contractions on & off, baby shoving head into pelvis) that it won't be necessary. i haven't TRIED to get it going today... DH's alarm went off at 5 and i was kind of awake already and that did it for me. so I took our dog into doggy daycare to board her until we have the baby!

this is a new doggy place and i'm totally fascinated with the webcam







i miss my dog but i love seeing her socializing with the other dogs. she's gotten VERY spoiled since our cat died this summer. i'm glad she'll be exhausted & happy for when the baby arrives.

anyways, still hoping for full moon action and i might get it. today i've spent nesting (which apparently is cooking for me). i made midwest chowder (too many carbs to eat now) to be warmed up later, cooked lunch for me to eat sans dog (hamburger!), made up a big batch of tomato sauce to eat with spaghetti (after of course!). and i took a nice long nap. i'm going to do some more napping/hypnobabies then think about getting labor going. DH is doing like 16 hours or something insane at work today so he'll be sleeping for a long time tonight/tomorrow and leave me to my own devices!

my family is just a huge xmas celebrator. DH has an even larger family than mine, but they are SO big (his mom has 8 siblings, dad has like 5, all of which have families within a 10 mile radius) they don't do anything TOGETHER. boring! in my family we all congregate and it is really a bummer not to be there this year. DH went with me last year and just had the most fun. but between baby & the cost, we just weren't able to do it.

i'm afraid my snack list looks a lot like nixnux's. i also have done low carb protein shakes, and paired cheese with any number of things, but mostly chocolate!!! yum yum.

oh also i saw in the december DDC that candyapplez had her baby.
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...4&postcount=14

unfortunately her baby had low blood sugar and is in the NICU, but might be going home today.


----------



## avivaelona

Quote:

erica - i think that the risks do start to grow pretty large going too late with GD, which is why i agreed to the induction. mostly my fear of the risks has made me psychotically paranoid about losing the baby and i might have a nervous breakdown if i don't have her soon.
I think most of those risks really are for people whose GD hasn't been that well controlled, so breath in breath out







However, I would never condemn anyone for wanting an induction for whatever reason...Japhy was induced at 39 weeks for maternal psychotic nervousness. But I did want to mention the option that if you are this close and it feels like you are going to go yourself, but the induction is looming they really will reschedule them if you want that. I think sometimes people get into the "but its scheduled" mindset and you just sort of seemed unhappy about it. Mostly though I'm just going to send you full moon vibes!

I hope Noelle does well, Candy really doesn't need any more trauma.

Welcome to everyone new here, I hope you have gentle and successful pregnancies and births. Snacks...whole wheat bagels and rice cakes would totally put me over the edge. High protein yogurt, apple with peanut butter, nuts, cheese, a very few oatmeal biscuits with cream cheese, cottage cheese and something called skyr which is like a cross between yogurt and cheese and is very high protein low fat and carb were my snacks this whole pregnancy. Also salad greens. Yum. I'm strange, I'll snack on salad greens right out of the bag. (things like arugala, not lettuce)


----------



## nixnux

Brandy-
We haven't heard from you...

I hope the induction goes well and baby is regular size and all your fears will wash away. Can't wait to hear about the little one.

Last night I was a bad girl. We went to Indian food and my blood was elevated for hours. Eating out is so, so, bad. Three and half hours after I ate my blood sugar was still 147 and this morning my fasting was 100. I usually don't have any problems with my fasting. That's probably the last time I eat out unless I have a salad. Boo hoo!! And the holidays are coming. Well, the benefit is not gaining 4 pounds in a week from eating unhealthy.

Hope you all are doing well and keeping your spirits up through this process.

Renee


----------



## ruthmg

"Luckily" I'm on insulin. I adjusted it for the Indian buffet in our town (and had very little rice and no naan - sob!) and managed to be 123 after 1 hour - not great, but better than I was expecting. I generally have stopped eating out since being diagnosed with GD - great on our budget, exhausting for me. My problem is we have 2 holiday parties to go to tonight - one starting at 6:30, but dinner probably won't be served until later, and then another right after!!!!

I'm still trying to figure out how to manage it tonight - I suppose I'll do a couple of big snacks before we go and just up my insulin again.


----------



## concadmom

For our holiday parties and family get togethers, I am offering to bring some food and drink, so at least I know there will be healthy options.

Obviously I can't drink anything alcoholic or soda pop. I found some Sprite Zero at the store in a 2 liter. It has 0 sugar and 0 carbs and tastes a little special instead of water. I bought a few of those to take around with us and I'm offering to bring veggies trays everywhere we go!


----------



## brandyk

I'm still here, and so not in labor. night before last was much more promising. went to costco this morning and walked around, did last minute grocery shopping. raisin bran crunch!!!

i'm still very ugh about this thing today.


----------



## nixnux

Brandy - I can't remember did you have an ultrasound indicating a big baby? Have your numbers been in check since you were diagnosed with diabetes. I know you are anxious about going over your due date with the diabetes.

My daughter was 6 days late and we were still able to have our homebirth. She weighed a healthy 7 pounds even and had no sugar problems at delivery. In fact she was very healthy and strong. I attribute her strength to all the protein. I hope that I can maintain my numbers enough to keep this baby smaller too. Good news is I haven't gained in weight in the last few weeks. I hope to only gain a few pounds before I deliver. Than I'll know that the babies weight is staying under control.

Try to relax and be at peace!! I can tell that you are very much against the induction but understand your fears for your baby. All will be well when you've got your healthy baby in your arms.

Atleast at holiday parties they usually have a meat and cheese tray. Yeah for protein and veggies. Have a good time ladies.


----------



## brandyk

my US 5 weeks ago said 7lb 6oz. my numbers have been well controlled the whole time!

anyways, i called the hospital to postpone and they are too busy anyways! we just went for a walk and will see what happens. i think it's easier with DH around.. i wonder if it has been a mental thing or what.


----------



## nixnux

Brandy, I'm so glad to hear you postponed and are feeling better with hubby around. How much weight have you gained since your last ultrasound appt? I bet that you'll do fine with size of baby. I know you know this but those ultrasounds can be way off. Do you feel huge? Does it seem like baby has put on a lot more weight? I think you'll do great. My friend is small and she delivered a 10 lb baby but it wasn't without difficulties. I believe she had undiagnosed gestational diabetes because she got it with her next baby. This baby will come on it's own eventually. Keep us posted on how your doing. I'm excited for you that baby is so close.







:


----------



## avivaelona

Brandy Hug. I think someone was looking out for you. Keep walking, and I'm really hoping you'll go on your own before they can reschedule. I wouldn't worry too too much about the ultrasound, mine a couple of weeks ago said 7 pounds 10 ounces too, but the last one also said 7 pounds something ounces, they don't gain all that fast at the end usually.

I do feel like this baby is going to be a big chunk o monkey but my last was skinny but all head and weighed a good deal just because of that, this one has a smaller head.

I'm miserable, I have the worst cold. Now I don't want to go into labor because I can't breathe. Please wait til mommy feels better baby.


----------



## concadmom

Well, our Saturday afternoon did not go as planned! I noticed some spotting after lunch when I went to the bathroom. No cramping or contractions, but I called my midwife just to be safe.

She was advising me to just take it easy unless the bleeding picked up. She started to give me her pager number in case I needed it, and when I jumped up to get a pen I had a major gush. Very scary. So she said to meet her at labor and delivery.

I sat hooked to the baby monitor for an hour. Baby's heart rate and mine were fine, they just had to keep moving the belt b/c the baby was moving so much. I checked my blood sugar while at the hospital and had a snack of peanut butter and crackers from the vending machine while waiting for the ultrasound tech and my midwife to arrive.

The ultrasound showed no issues (other than a baby measuring 2 weeks ahead of due date). My cervix is still long and not funneling, placenta still high.

My midwife did a physical exam and my bleeding had stopped. She took a culture to make sure I didn't have any vag or cervical infection, which I did not.

So basically, the bleeding is totally unexplained, but has stopped. At least my hubby and sons got a tour of the new hospital's maternity ward in the process.


----------



## ruthmg

I survived my husband's two work related parties last night, and even ended up with a normal BS reading at bedtime! I upped my insulin, and tried to eat mostly protein and vegetables, since I had a couple of bites of apple pie and candy cane brownies (YUM!!!!!!). I was very worried because prior to my GD I have had a hard tim controlling myself around delicious food, but I guess having a baby in my belly helps keep me accountable!

I didn't do my fasting numbers this morning because I slept in (the first time since my GD diagnosis 2 months ago!!). I hope my numbers aren't too messed up today!


----------



## nixnux

I have noticed that after I go pee there will be bubble floating on the top of the water. If I remember correctly I heard this can be a sign of spilling protein or key tones. Has anyone heard of this? I have a doctors appointment on thursday I'll have to ask. Thanks for any info you might have.

Renee


----------



## kdtmom2be

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nixnux* 
I have noticed that after I go pee there will be bubble floating on the top of the water. If I remember correctly I heard this can be a sign of spilling protein or key tones. Has anyone heard of this? I have a doctors appointment on thursday I'll have to ask. Thanks for any info you might have.

Renee

It could be, or it could be that there is soap residue in the toilet from the last time you cleaned it, or there could be something in the water that is naturally occurring that you've stirred up (tannins and lignins). Or, it could be nothing and you've just managed to trap a bit of air in some water/pee!









Do you do your own pee dip sticks at the doctors? Might be worth it for your peice of mind to take a few extras with you and test at home once in a while. Basially, if they turn colour, there's something wrong (for test strips that do ketones, protein, glucose, pH, bacteria). You can also buy test strips on line and someone recently mentioned that thier pharmacies carry them? They can be a bit pricey if you only need a few though! I'm a big advocate in being involved in your own care, so I do my own testing at home. I stop in at the same BP cuff in the pharmacy near me fairly regularly after 30 weeks and test my blood sugars proactively starting at 10 weeks. I'd rather know that something was up as soon as I start to feel a little off, or even before, than waiting 1, 2, or even 5 weeks between appointments.

Whew, long-winded answer, sorry!


----------



## MomtoXane

ARRRGGGGGGG!!! I hate all the trouble I've had with my diabetic supplies!!! Yesterday I called my OB first thing in the morning (8am) to request the prescription for my new insulin. I called the pharmacy (11am) and they hadn't got it yet. I called the diabetic clinic (1pm) to see if they could call it in, they said no it had to be from my doctor (even though they called it in for me last time). I called the pharmacy again, no script yet. I called my OB again, they said she was in clinicals until 5pm AND that she doesn't change insulin, the diabetic clinic does. So I go to the pharmacy (5pm), still no insulin. THEN they test strips I called in a refill for the day earlier, was "stuck in the computer". It took them half an hour JUST to print out the label and stick it on the box for me!

I'm losing weight again trying to keep my carb count low enough while I'm out of insulin. Then like last night I can't help it and I get a post-meal of 171...


----------



## nixnux

I hope you are holding that precious baby of yours and that you had a good labor.


----------



## brandyk

She's sleeping! In the crib! OK, here's my writeup!

Went in Saturday evening for monitoring as a compromise to no induction. But I ended up changing my mind (I wasn't pressured at all) and decided to do the induction. The aforementioned paranoia and all. Also it didn't hurt that my OB was coming on to be the supervising OB that evening, so if I had to do it, I wanted it to be with her around. We started the induction with a foley cathether, and got to 4cm an hour after it was installed. My OB (and the one on call before her) were really gung ho about not using the cytotec, which made me happy. I was able to walk around etc with the foley. I got pretty crampy and they didn't expect me to go to 4cm that quickly. I was also at 50% effaced and -4 station (whaaaaat?). So then we had to start on the pitocin, which I didn't expect to do that quickly. That was around 11:30pm on Saturday. I was stuck in bed with that because they couldn't get the telemetry monitors working (surprise!) and honestly I ended up not wanting to move around too much. I sent DH out to get some food for himself around 9am, and my water broke promptly thereafter. The pressure was starting to get pretty intense. After 2-3 hours of that I went to fentanyl, which was great for all of 20 minutes, and then I got an epidural. I was crying and puking before the fentanyl and I do not regret the decision. I was on pitocin for well over 12 hours before getting an epidural and it was excruciating. I was having triple contractions with no chance to recover from them. DH was so good and wanted me to try more hypnobabies scripts (not because he didn't want me to get pain relief, but probably so I wouldn't be mad at him later!). After 17 hours total on pitocin, with some decelerations of baby's heartbeat (not a surprise!), I was 5cm, -3, 80% effaced. I made the decision to do a c-section and I have ZERO regrets! I seriously believe that this baby was NOT COMING DOWN.

My baby Allegra Faye was born at 6:14pm on Sunday December 14, 2008! She weighed 9 lbs 3.3 oz, 20.5 inches long, and a head circumference of 34.5cm!!! I incubated a hugely giant baby!

Unfortunately the c-section has caused some breastfeeding problems - she lost 14 oz in her first day and we HAD to supplement (14 oz is acceptable after a week, but not one day). She was dehydrated and just lost way too much weight. I am offering both breasts at each feeding (she hates the right one), feeding through a syringe, and then pumping. We pretty much just have to wait it out until my milk comes in. So that was an unfortunate consequence of the c-section (didn't get that initial bonding time), but also could be just because she's humongous and I'm not really producing colostrum, just a bit of milk. She didn't even sleep at all until we gave her a formula feeding. It was really a relief. I am still upset at giving her formula at all but I'll get over it.

The OBs signed my discharge orders Tuesday morning (1.5 days after my section! Apparently this is unusual, but I feel pretty darn good), but we only came home today because we wanted to make sure things were fine with baby. I am happy to report that she's doing great, just wanting my milk to come in SOON. The same thing happened to my friend that had a GD baby and she went to EBF as soon as her milk came in so I am hopeful.

One thing I found out is that GD goes away slower for c-sections and non-diet controlled GD. But I just realized I ate like 3 slices of pound cake (yeah, sue me, I wanted some flour and sugar in the worst way) and my BS isn't too high, so it's going away!

Please ask anything I forgot! This past sunday I was 41w - my OB had wanted to induce at 40w, but honestly I don't think it would have made a difference in the outcome.


----------



## kamesennin

Congratulations Brandy!!!! I am so glad you are doing ok and the baby is healthy and in your arms!!! Please take care and get lots of rest. Oh, and eat!







: Sounds like you made all the right decisions for you and your little girl. Bfing will get easier too, after your milk comes in. Take care and congratulations again!


----------



## nixnux

Congrats to you and your husband. I guess your anxiety was accurate...you did grow a big one. Also, glad you were at total peace with all of your decisions and now can enjoy your little girl. Blessings and get some rest and eat some carbs lots of carbs for the rest of waiting our turn.


----------



## candyapplez

I copied this from Dec ddc I thought I had posted here but oops sorry

Hi guys Sorry I haven't updated. It was a crazy emotional week, here's the story.

So they broke my water at 11pm Monday the 8th. I went into labor at about 11:30. I could just never get quite into the groove. I started begging forr drugs and for awhile they talked me out of an epidural but at 4:30 I looked at my midwife and said " I don't mean to be a b**** but I'm paying you so give me one"

So I got one and was fully dilated by 10am. I started pushing at 10:30 and pushed for 2 hours 45 minutes. I could feel her hair but she wasn't budging. The mw called the ob in and he said we could try a vacumn but he'd only give me about 6 contractions to push her out. DH and I decided to just go ahead with the c-sec. Noelle Catherine was born at 2:11 pm at 5lbs 14 oz 18.5 inches.

I had spiked a fever of 103 so they put me on antibiotics. I was so out of it!!Evidently my placenta had started to calcify and the doctor struggled to remove it. I lost 50% more blood then most c-sections. I felt so out of it that I only held Noelle for what seemed like a few seconds because I felt like I was going to black out.

I didn't get to see Noelle for 6 more hours because they were trying to control my bp. Noelle also had a fever so they brought her to the special nursrey. Hooked her to iV and put her on antibiotics.

We started battling with her temp for the next 3 days. It would go down to 97 and they said it needed to be 98-99 for her to go home. I mean literally it was down to the last hour as whether or not she could go home. I was trying to take all the sticky things off her that held the wires. The nurses said to put water on them but they wouldn't come off so her temp dropped since she only had a diaper on and I was putting water on her.

Luckily the nurse gave me 30 minutes to warm her up which I did. So we finally went home Friday. They told me to put her in 4 layers Friday night. I had been in contact with Noelle's peditrician so they wanted to see her Saturday morning. We brought the themoter the hospital had been using and gave us. The docs temp said 98.4 and ours said 96 something. Which made me feel a lot better and a little pissed, but I'm just glad to have her home.
Enjoy the picture!

Noelle Catherine


----------



## Muj

Congratulations brandyk and candyapplez! I only wish I were snuggling with a wee one right now!

My doctor wants me to get induced before my due date because I was insulin dependent, (I'm not on insulin anymore because my numbers are fine without it, but I don't think that's a good thing.) So I'm praying this baby comes soon, like tomorrow soon.







I'm afraid the phones going to ring and they're going to call me in, but at the same time I have no intention of picking that phone up. This baby is kicking up a storm right now, so I'm happy she's happy, for now. Sigh, I don't know if I make any sense even, send good vibes my way please.


----------



## candyapplez

muj-why don't you think it's a good think you're not on insulin anymore?


----------



## Jannah6

It looks like I will probably be joining you ladies here. My Dr called last night and I failed my second 1 hour(I requested that I take the 1 hr twice). So, I'll be taking the 3 hour test today. I checked my sugar after 2.5 hours last night, after eating broccoli,baked salmon and a small portion of mashed potatoes, and water, my numbers came back at 118 this was at 9:30p.m. I didn't have anything to eat afterwards. This morning it was 94.
I'll definitely be coming back here to check out some of your recipes, or what you eat. The last time I had GD I was totally starving, but managed to keep my levels under control.
I'm so happy that I listened to my body and I wasn't satisfied with the results of my first 1 hr.


----------



## MomtoXane

Brandy/Candy - glad you have your sweet babies! I'm starting to get SOOO nervous!!!

I'm on Novolog now and I haven't had any lows like I did on the NPH/regular. I'm so happy!!


----------



## Muj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *candyapplez* 
muj-why don't you think it's a good think you're not on insulin anymore?

I thought that it would indicate my placenta is ageing and so is not working at its best, even though its best was making me insulin dependent. Does that make any sense?


----------



## nixnux

Muj-
I heard of the placenta aging from diabetes but never heard that your sugars get easier to control. My last pregnancy, my numbers got harder to control and I was 6 days late. It never got easier for me but my numbers were good the whole pregnancy. Maybe the insulin helped get your numbers under control and now they been controlled you can do it without. I've found that if my numbers get out of control it takes a few days to get them back to normal range. Once they are normal again I do fine as long as I'm eating well.

Hopefully, it's a good thing that you can do it without insulin. Although, I would like the freedom (a little more) that insulin provides I'm glad I don't have to be on it.

Jannah6 - sorry to hear you failed your test. I know I was starving last time too. This time my OB told me not to be too strict on myself (I'm not seeing a nutritionist this time) he said those nutritionist are very strict and have never been on this stinking diet themselves so they don't know how hard it is. I love my OB he is so relaxed about things.


----------



## kdtmom2be

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomtoXane* 
I'm on Novolog now and I haven't had any lows like I did on the NPH/regular. I'm so happy!!

Glad you finally got that changed! I hope you are feeling much better now









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Muj* 
I thought that it would indicate my placenta is ageing and so is not working at its best, even though its best was making me insulin dependent. Does that make any sense?

While it sort of makes sense, it also makes sense that your numbers become more stable towards the end of your pregnancy as your hormone levels (your prolactin/progesterone levels) change and stops interfering with your insulin production.


----------



## MomtoXane

Muj - My last pregnancy I only went on insulin for a couple weeks. From about 36wks on my numbers were all normal without it. I delivered at 40wks and there were some signs of aging, but nothing to be concerned about. HTH!


----------



## brandyk

Hi ladies - i wanted to post a quick update. my baby's breastfeeding issues aren't c-section related after all. she's tongue-tied, just like me (and we have finally discovered why my mom was unsuccessful BFing me).

just wanted to make sure that people reading this thread knew that it had nothing to do with GD!


----------



## candyapplez

brandyk- glad to hear your bfing issues weren't gd related!


----------



## Muj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomtoXane* 
Muj - My last pregnancy I only went on insulin for a couple weeks. From about 36wks on my numbers were all normal without it. I delivered at 40wks and there were some signs of aging, but nothing to be concerned about. HTH!

I was a worried about my numbers dropping and am more stressed out because my doctor wants me to get an induction as well. I have a endo appointment today though, so instead of going there crying I think I'll go with a little hope that he won't push me into the hospital and order me to deliver right away.







Thanks guys.

Edit- Apparently endocrinologists only monitor your sugars, they can't tell you why you don't need insulin anymore or well, anything else.


----------



## Jannah6

Thanks *Nixnux*. I told my OB that I'm not doing the 3hr, I'll be changing my diet and checking my sugars at home.


----------



## cdahlgrd

OK, I am joining you all and I have a question.

HOW DO I GET MY KEYTONES DOWN? I am eating all the time and am able to keep my #'s down all day with diet. However, my fasting numbers and my keytones are too high.

They are better if I eat at night, but the nutritionist didn't like that idea.


----------



## Muj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cdahlgrd* 
They are better if I eat at night, but the nutritionist didn't like that idea.

That's so odd- the differences in opinion. My dietitian specifically told me if I see anything but a negative for ketones in the morning to eat something later or extra before going to bed. My meal plan has a snack of two carbs and a protein after dinner and I haven't had ketones except for once when I missed the snack. But then again my problem was my after breakfast and lunch numbers, while I've heard some people just have trouble with their fasting numbers.

Oh and welcome







Jannah6 and cdahlgrd.


----------



## nixnux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cdahlgrd* 
OK, I am joining you all and I have a question.

HOW DO I GET MY KEYTONES DOWN? I am eating all the time and am able to keep my #'s down all day with diet. However, my fasting numbers and my keytones are too high.

They are better if I eat at night, but the nutritionist didn't like that idea.

I don't understand why your nutritionist wouldn't want yo to eat at night if it brings your numbers down. Sometimes I think that they are too strict. Every woman is different and responds differently to different techniques and diets. I'd like to see one of them be pregnant, try to do this diet, and spend half their days starving by trying to follow the diets they set up.

Don't get me wrong I know that the diet is healthy and necessary but come on!

The only thing I could suggest that might help is exercising at night. I could not live without exercise while having diabetes. It does wonders for keeping my numbers under 120 after a meal, plus I can eat more frequently


----------



## kdtmom2be

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nixnux* 
I don't understand why your nutritionist wouldn't want yo to eat at night if it brings your numbers down. Sometimes I think that they are too strict. *Every woman is different and responds differently to different techniques and diets.* I'd like to see one of them be pregnant, try to do this diet, and spend half their days starving by trying to follow the diets they set up.









: Sometimes your nutritionist doesn't know better at all. YOU do. It's your body, you know how you feel and what you respond to way better than them since you deal with it every day, not every week/month/whatever. Can you see someone else? Can you just not tell them what you are doing and just show your numbers and have them be happy with your good results?

And my question... *WTF!!!* Twice this week I've gone out and eating the wrong things and way too much and tested with numbers of 95 and 97. I was expecting something more in the range of >150 but was totally surprised with 95 and 97! Weird. But a half-bowl of pasta (45g or so) gives me 115-135 or so. aaaaaaaaaagggggghhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## MomtoXane

Kristen - I'm with you, WTF!! lol The last couple of days I've kept my carb count under 45g and had readings in the 150's, I even took my insulin! The other day I had pizza and garlic bread (bad I know), got a 155. Last night I had the same left over pizza with garlic breadsticks and I got a 114!! Then the other day we went to a friends house to eat. Hot dogs, potato salad, baked beans. I figured it was all pretty carb intensive so I skipped dessert and kept my portions small because I didn't have my insulin with me. Guess what I got? A low 122... I just don't get it!

We passed our first BPP!! Baby is doing great, 4lbs 2oz in 43rd % at 32wks. I'm up 4lbs in the last two weeks, yikes! Saw the perinatologist, he had no concerns and had me schedule my next visit in 6wks. Had my first appointment with the new OB and had a really good first impression, so glad I switched. Start my NSTs next week.


----------



## eva357

My total cholesterol was 118, HDL 48, LDL 54, and VLDL 16. I was very satisfied with the cholesterol numbers as I have lowered them. I'm assuming a low platelet level is a good thing but not entirely sure. The limits indicated that above 415 was high and that below 140 would be considered low. My aim is most favorable cardiovascular health. How can I lower with regard to cholesterol and platelets?


----------



## chopstickgirl

WOW well it's taken me quite a while to read this entire thread but it was well worth it and very helpful.

Quick intro-I'm Jen, from NY, mama to Mairi who just turned 4 last week, and Catriana, who was stillborn last year @ 41w. Expecting Eli in February-technically due @ the end of March, but will be induced a bit after 36w depending on amnio results etc.

I did not have GD with either of the girls, and they were both big. Both born (naturally, no induction) at 41w on the dot. I grow 'em big and grow 'em long, apparently







Mairi weighed 9lbs 7oz and was 21 inches. Catti was 12lbs 8oz and 25 inches. I had both of them vaginally.

I am very proud of having Catti vaginally, even though she was huge and dead, so it was a hard labor, it was very empowering. They told me the morning of the day I had her( already in labor, found out she had died) that she was "Definitely 10lbs or less" and "you definitely are NOT physically capable of birthing a baby over 10lbs"

Guess they were wrong huh?









So on top of all THAT drama, I have heart condition that is caused by pregnancy-basically when I get pregnant, in the 3rd trimester, my heart starts to fail. (Peripartum Cardiomyopathy) It was really bad after I had Mairi b/c no one believed me that something was wrong. I got the patronizing "oh honey you are 24 and have never had a baby before, you just don't KNOW" and i am all "uh, i think i know i'm supposed to be able to BREATH..." but anyway, i relapsed slightly after i had catti, but nothing bad at all. both times my heart recovered after birth.

So here I am, expecting another little one, scared b/c of my 4848 different issues-heart failure, stillbirth, and now I get to add GD to my list! Awesome!! Don't y'all think I deserved a free pass this time around?







Apparently not.

Soooo my OB rocks, and I love and adore him (was my OB last pregnancy, not first) and trust him fully. That's a rare thing I think with a high risk ob esp, but I am very grateful for his support.

B/c he's been totally anal to cover ALL bases b/c of stillbirth, I've been testing my sugars since July, when I found out I was pregnant @ 4w+. 4 times a day, and they have been totally normal and perfect until a few weeks ago.

I was on no diet, but we eat 90% organic and all raw/whole foods, no refined white crap. Too bad when I was pregnant the first time, I ate SO horribly, I won't even tell you...ok fine I will. Fast food, aspartame crap, processed stuff, eating out all the time, etc. Evil. And no GD. But this time, i am so healthy and alas, it matters not.

B/c I have a history of big babies without GD, my ob is being quite proactive. Failed the one hour (took it a bit early-i'm just 28w today) and failed the 3hr after that, 2 weeks ago. Did 1 week on a diet, numbers weren't changing, so he started me on insulin this week. Numbers till not doing much, but, well, it is xmas, so who knows. I don't think this week reflects an accurate picture of my overall daily life, heh.

I am being induced so early b/c of my many risk factors-really having big babies, heart failure (that's the main one, my cardiologist would have a heart attack himself if i went past 37w LOL), my own emotional sanity, b/c the closer I come again to 41w, the less sanity i have







), and now the whole GD thing.

So there's me in a big nutshell.


----------



## Jannah6

Hi *Jen*, wow you have so much on your plate. I thought my pregnancy was a roller coaster ride. I'm hoping for a safe delivery for you and your DS.


----------



## brandyk

hi ladies - my #s were easier to control in the last 5 weeks of my pregnancy. it does happen!

anyways, wanted to update ppl on something to look out for. i got this weird thing on my belly a week before i delivered. i went in about it this past week - i got a skin infection (cellulitis). my skin looked like chicken skin where the infection was. so be aware that gestational diabetes can make you more susceptible to weird infections like this.

besides that, my recovery is great. baby still refuses to breastfeed so we are formula feeding and supplementing with expressed breastmilk. i'm very disappointed about that but i'll be ok with it (again, not a GD thing, a tongue tie thing).


----------



## DecoDoll

Hi Ladies, I'm almost 30 weeks and was just diagnosed with GD last Monday. I'm very doubtful, but am really having trouble getting answers to my questions so far -- questioning the results seems to trigger guilt trip responses like I don't care about my baby. At most I think I am borderline, if that.

I failed the 1 hour test at 144 -- wasn't told to fast but to have a non-sweet breakfast an hour before. Not realizing the importance of carbs at the time, I, of course, had white toast with my breakfast. My 3 hour test numbers were 95 fasting (they had me load up on carbs for 3 days before the test), 157 at 1 hour, 157 at 2 hour and 118 at three hour. Does this make sense?? My 1 hour and 3 hour numbers are really good, but the 2 hour is exactly the same as the 1 hour? I haven't gotten a chance to talk to a doctor yet, but the nurses so far just give me "because your insulin isn't working right" response without any real explanation. To make matters worse, my OB, who I loved, moved to Florida 3 days before I got my results, so the doctor I will see tomorrow I have never seen before.

I've been testing my blood sugar four times a day since Tuesday and all have been really good except for one breakfast where I remembered milk as being lower in carbs that it actually is and accidentally went over the allowed 30g. My fasting numbers have ranged from 77 at the lowest to 88 at the highest.

Anyway, it's not the testing or the diet that really concerns me. I really am upset about being labeled "high-risk" now and them right away wanting to schedule an ultrasound to determine weight. I've already decided to decline that unless my numbers or weight become uncontrolled. I've read that they really aren't very accurate. I started out about 135 (5'7") and have gained about 20 lbs. I figure at the rate I'm gaining now, I'll end up gaining a total of about 26ish lbs. I had a little weight spike one month but every other visit has been perfect according to the OB. I'm just really concerned that they are going to pressure me to induce or even send me to a different practice/hospital to give birth because my OB had told me earlier when we were discussing the c-section rate of the hospital here that they send high risk patients to a different hospital a half hour away from me.

Anyway, sorry to go on and on. This is just really stressing me out!


----------



## kdtmom2be

Deco, can you do the test again? The two hour test results don't look right, and (in Canada at least) you only "fail" the test if you "fail" two or more numbers... you only failed one right? (unless the fasting number counts as a fail too, but really the fasting numbers may be high according to them, but 95 is pretty normal and really good IMO).


----------



## cdahlgrd

Deco, those numbers wouldn't qualify you for gd as far as my list goes. you sound fine.

i am back. i had given up listening to the dietician about no snacks at night and was just going to lie. However, then suddenly my keytones backed way off to just a trace and a negative with just snack at bedtime, but nothing at night. . . . Then I got a stomache bug!!!!!

now I am starving, my fasting numbers are high again because I can't excersise, AND my keytones are high no matter how much I eat (which isn't too much because I am still a little queezie (sp?)). AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!

However, I am having some contractions and baby has definitly dropped, so I expect to have a baby in the next week or 2, so hopefully all this fuss will be for moot!


----------



## DecoDoll

Thanks for the comforting words.







I saw my new OB today, and feel much better now. He doesn't consider me high risk -- he just wants to watch my numbers to be on the safe side and feels there is no reason to schedule another ultrasound unless something changes. All I really wanted was for someone to actually listen to my concerns and answer my questions!

I'd rather not go through the test again. I'm not sure how good an idea it is for baby to keep drinking that stuff over and over. Now just to get through the Diabetic clinic appointments cause those people stress me out, but the OB says we can probably cut back on those too if everything "stays boring".


----------



## MomtoXane

OMG what a day... I had my first non-stress test scheduled for 9am. They get me all hooked up and tell me it should only take 10-15mins. Then "trouble" began...

First 15min - Non reactive heartrate

Second 15min - Got buzzed, he kicked, non reactive HR

Third 15min - Got another buzz, drank some juice, no change

Fourth 15min - Ate some crackers, still no change

So the nurse comes in and tells me that I failed the NST and they're sending me over to the hospital for further monitoring. I go to Urgent Care on the L&D floor and get checked in. After all the paperwork I'm again hooked up to the monitors.

First 15min - Slightly reactive heartrate

Second 15min - Non reactive heartrate

So the OB comes in and tells me I failed the NST and so they're going to do a BPP. Apparently my fetal heart monitor strip looked ok, just not reassuring since it wasn't reactive.

BPP results were Breathing - Good!, Fluid - Good!, Movement - Good!, Reflexes - Good!, Heartrate - Stable. So he passed! They told me to come back if there are any changes in fetal movement or if I sense something is not right. Otherwise he's good for the next week.

I finally walk in the door, home just EIGHT hours after I left! My "quick" NST took all freaking day...


----------



## fairymom

Wanted to jump in and say hi!I'm on baby 6 and the second pg w/gd.I am so glad to find this thread.I've been struggling a lot w/the gd this time around and was looking for somewhere to get advice/support.

I am going to try and read thru the posts here before I start asking ?s maybe some have already been answered!

Just a few basics on me: Had gd w/ds4 but wasn't treated long before I had him early @ 34 wks-that was unrelated to the gd. I was tested early this time (20 wks) and failed worse than last time. I'm @ about 25 wks now.Have been having one high result each day and am struggling w/being hungry all the time.

I am just sooooo glad to have found this!







:


----------



## nixnux

Hi ladies,
I was wondering when you dietician has you testing. Do you test 1 hour or 2 hours after eating. Last time I tested 1 hour after the first bite of eating and it needed to be below 120. I remember reading some ladies would test after 2 hours. What are you doing and do you think it makes a difference?

Sorry, I'm asking because I'm on my own this time. I'm not seeing a nutritionist this time because I passed my three hour test with flying colors but still have sugar intolerances. My doctor agreed to just let me test on my own.

Welcome to the new ladies. Sorry you have to be here but hopefully you find some support.

Renee


----------



## fairymom

I am testing 4 times daily- fasting am, and 2 hrs after each meal.I eat 6 times daily bkfst 2 carbs (really only 1),am snack (2 carbs),lunch (3 carbs),pm snack same as am, dinner (3 carbs),bed time snack same as others.When I say carbs I mean carb servings (15g of carbs per serving).

The results should be under: 95 for fasting,and 120 after meals,if I have to test an hour early under 140.


----------



## Jannah6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairymom* 
Wanted to jump in and say hi!I'm on baby 6 and the second pg w/gd.I am so glad to find this thread.I've been struggling a lot w/the gd this time around and was looking for somewhere to get advice/support.

I am going to try and read thru the posts here before I start asking ?s maybe some have already been answered!

Just a few basics on me: Had gd w/ds4 but wasn't treated long before I had him early @ 34 wks-that was unrelated to the gd. I was tested early this time (20 wks) and failed worse than last time. I'm @ about 25 wks now.Have been having one high result each day and am struggling w/being hungry all the time.

I am just sooooo glad to have found this!







:

You sound like me







s


----------



## mythreesonz

Me again. I was put on Glupride a few weeks ago for my fasting number. Yesterday I saw a different Dr who put me on it 2x a day because he did not like my breakfast and lunch numbers(2 weeks of numbers had one 150 and 4 138) So today I take my am one. Had a waffle got 122 had my morning snack of cheese and crakers an hour later I felt dizzy and clamy and like passing out. Checked my blood sugar and it was at 68. So I drank about 2 oz of regular soda and am now eating my lunch. I feel better but I am concerned that I may drop a lot as aside from those 5 numbers the rest have been low.(110-120 1 hr post meal.)
Ok I just had lunch A frozen pizza and the rest of the can of coke. After one hour my number was 94


----------



## nixnux

mythreesonz-
I've found that it's easiest to keep my numbers stable with balanced meals and eating regularly. I think it's important to have fat, protein, carbs (whole grain), and veggies (fiber). I eat little meals all day long and that seems to keep my numbers stable. If I let my numbers get to low, I have to eat protein but if I can keep them steady all day I have a little more flexibility what I eat. Thankfully, I'm not on medication so I can't help there maybe some one else has ideas on how the gluberyde (sp?) works.

Good luck, I hope you get it figured out quickly. I hate those sugar lows.

Thanks fairymom, 140 after an hour and 120 after 2 hours seems a little bit easier to maintain.

Renee


----------



## fairymom

I wish it was easy for me.(didn't have a problem last time w/ds4, but man I'm struggling this time.)

I don't have any problems w/fasting levels-always under 90 and have only ever had 1 after breakfast level high.My main prob seems to be keeping luch and some times dinner low.But not usually both in the same day.I usually only have one high test a day.My mws are in wait in see- they say the numbers aren't too high yet- between 125 and 135.But the diabetes counsuler (sp?) is convinced I'll need insulin later.

What's frustrating to me is I get so hungry sometimes like I haven't eaten in hours even 1 hour after a meal.I hope this improves when I reach the 3rd tri. The counsuler also told me there isn't any oral meds I can take in pg but when I mentioned it to my mw she said she thinks there are.She's going to check into it w/the other mws.

If there is I'll feel better-I really don't know if I could do shots!And I'll probably be able to eat more.So I'll relax better.

? for everyone-Is anyone else not gaining weight? I had gained 4 at 20 wks and now have lost 2 Lbs.I knew to expect some weight loss but the concern is that I hadn't gained very much at all beofore changing my diet.Yes I could've used to lose some weight before the pg but don't really know exactly how much I weighed.I'm 5'3" and wore a size 14 in pants and am large chested (38dd)-if that gives any indication as to my pre-pg size.


----------



## mythreesonz

Oh I do eat balanced meals usually.
Yesterday I guess I should say I had a waffle with butter and cheese for breakfast.
I had the pizza and soda because my number dropped and I was feeling sick and that was the quickest thing to make. I don't normally have it because When I have my number has gone well over 150.
My dinner was roast, mashed potatoes and green beans with water and my number was 118. But I also ate Ice cream between lunch and dinner because I was still shaky. I am glad numbers are coming down and I can eat a little more freely but I really felt sick all day yesterday.


----------



## kdtmom2be

my3sonz - can you split your pills in half (I mean are they physically large enough)? if so, try taking half a pill instead of a whole one. sounds to me like they are over-medicating you and it is worse for you to have such drastic highs and lows that that is causing than to have a few numbers out. It is dangerous to both you and baby for your numbers to be dropping that far.


----------



## nixnux

mythreesonz-
I'm sorry you are having such a hard time. I know it feels yucky to swing between highs and lows. Hopefully you can get your medicine worked out. I know when I get to low or hungry I just reach for the fastest thing to eat in hopes of feeling better.

fairymom-
I wouldn't worry to much about numbers that are 125-135 that is still within a normal blood sugar range for a person without diabetes. I always get concerned if they go above 140 and stay that way for several hours. Have you tried testing again within 15 minutes to see if the levels are dropping off or staying elevated. This diet is very hard and the nutritionist are very strict. I understand because they are dealing with new life and as a mother we want to adhere to make sure our baby is healthy. When I had my daughter, I didn't gain any weight for 10 weeks, was starving all the time, and had weekly cry sessions about what to eat. Keep at it and try to add a little exercise if you haven't all ready, maybe a 10-15 minute walk after the meals you are struggling with the most. Maybe that would make the difference of being at 120 instead of 135 and you could avoid medicine.

I'm sorry for the ladies that are struggling, it's so hard. At least it's not something we have to do forever.


----------



## fairymom

So for the past 5 weeks that I've been treated I usually have one day in the week that I have good results all day.Well yesterday was a "good" day!

I just wanted to share because I know it helps to know it is possible even if its just one day! And the results where even lower than other good days.
fasting-90 after breakfast-73 lunch-95 and dinner-106(after just an hour,needs to be under 140 after an hour). So very low all day .

Let's just hope I can keep it up today!I'd love to have 2 days in a row!


----------



## MomtoXane

I'm feeling like I'm doing something wrong! I've been taking my insulin, watching my portions, counting my carbs, and STILL get numbers in the 150's! I'm still having at least one number out of range EVERY SINGLE DAY. My goal is to have less than 3 per week. I guess I need to keep cutting carbs, exercise more, and adjusting my dosages. I see the diabetic counselor Monday and I just know I'm going to end up in tears...


----------



## nixnux

MomtoXane-
I'm so sorry you are having such a hard time. I hope that you are near the end of pregnancy and can get some relief soon. With my daughter I had such a horrible time keeping my numbers low and as I said before I was in tears regularly. I don't know how many carbs your allowed but what about sticking to just the carbs you know your body can handle. You and baby still need some carbs. I hope that you can get some encouragement and ideas at your appointment. Last time my nutritionist was not helpful at all. She would say things like why did you only eat one piece of bread with your sandwich you are allowed 45g of carbs how come you only ate 30. My response would be because my numbers get to high if I do that. Then she wouldn't offer ways to help like add more protein or how about some more fiber and then maybe you can increase.

Has anyone tried eating plain popcorn with no butter. I love it and it doesn't seem to affect my numbers hardly at all. Yummy, I think I could eat it everyday.

Keep up the good work ladies.


----------



## fairymom

nixnux-I've had a simular experience with the nutrionist this time around not being helpful.With ds4 the list of carb servings they gave me was so different than this time and higher too.I tried it the new way and had high results every time I ate.So then I tried it the way I had been told last time and has only one high result a day usually at dinner.The nutrionist was like you're not eating enough carbs (I had the same nutrionist both times) and I told her well it's what you told me to eat last time!

I agree you have to fiddle to find what works.Also something no one bothered to tell me- If you test high reduce a carb serving at the next snack time to help get it back to normal.I had to ask what I should be doing when I was testing high no one cared to tell me to make adjustments as needed.I have the people I am working with think its easier just to put women onto insulin instead of trying to work with them to stay off.They alson said that insulin was the thing pg women can take that there are no orals that are safe.When I asked my mw she thought differently and is looking into it.

I've had a few good days recently and am trying not to get my hopes up.But am crossing my fingers anyways!


----------



## PaigeC

How often are you all getting NSTs in the 3rd trimester? They are making me do it every week simply because of GD. I have NEVER had a high number since the GTT. I don't really believe I have GD and if I do that it is not a danger to my baby being so well controlled. I'm feeling very worried that they are introducing all these interventions because of this questionable diagnosis.

My other fear is that I'm with MWs who practice with OBs. I'm afraid if I stir the waters that the OBs will get cranky and yank me out of MW care. I'm not usually timid when it comes to refusing medical stuff I think is unneccessary but this fear of losing MW care all together is making me afraid to speak up.

What do you think?


----------



## fairymom

I am not in my 3rd tri yet but was wondering what NSTs are?Never heard of them even with ds4.


----------



## PaigeC

Oh, sorry. Non-stress tests where they do 30-45 minutes of fetal monitoring. I think the "non-stress" part is that there are no contractions. I have a button I have to push every time she moves.


----------



## fairymom

the only pg i ever did one of those with was my 1st and i only did it once and did not have gd I was 16 though!I didn't even do one w/ds4 w/whom I did have gd-but that may have had something to do with the fact he was born at 34 wks!When do they typically start those?

I wish I could be more helpful.


----------



## Jannah6

I'm starting my NST at 36 weeks. I think I was 36 wks the last time too.


----------



## nixnux

I never had a NST test with my daughter. My doctor didn't even due another ultrasound after 20 weeks for size or anything. My numbers were under control and he considered my birth as normal as a mother who did not have GD. Guess he's pretty relaxed for an OB. I'm sure he would have done it if he saw a reason but glad I didn't have to add those extra appointments at the end. What a pain. Good luck, I hope it goes well.

Renee


----------



## MomtoXane

I started NST at 32wks, I think because I'm on insulin. I have to go 2x a week! My first one I got a BPP instead. At 33wks I FAILED my first NST and they sent me to the hospital for another one, which I failed, and then a BPP. Yesterday I had my first "passed" NST! I go in again on Thurs. So I either get a BPP once a week or NST twice a week.

I saw the diabetic counselor yesterday and she's happy with my improvement on the higher dose of insulin at breakfast. She asked me about a few high numbers and while I could explain some, there were I few I just shrugged. I don't know! I had everything right and I still got something like 170. I think one of the PP mentioned stress, I'm totally stressing. I got a letter from my insurance on Friday saying that the women's clinic was no longer accepting my insurance! I freaked out and it was the longest weekend of my life waiting for the office to open so I could verify. I called my insurance co first thing and they were no help at all. I called the clinic and they said that their gyn dept is no longer accepting new patients with my insurance, all the OBs are still covered. Whew!

Anyone feel sick when getting their NST? Yesterday I felt almost like I was having a panic attack. I could hardly breathe, I was burning up, felt lightheaded and very nauseous. The only thing I could think of that might be causing these symptoms is that they had my on my back and it was somehow cutting off my circulation. I'm so glad they let me go after just 20mins and not the hour or so I had to stay last week!

So ready to be done with this pregnancy!! With my other two I was never really anxious to be done and delivered. Seems like these next six weeks or so can't come fast enough for me...


----------



## PaigeC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nixnux* 
I never had a NST test with my daughter. My doctor didn't even due another ultrasound after 20 weeks for size or anything. My numbers were under control and he considered my birth as normal as a mother who did not have GD. Guess he's pretty relaxed for an OB. I'm sure he would have done it if he saw a reason but glad I didn't have to add those extra appointments at the end. What a pain. Good luck, I hope it goes well.

Renee

Oh you are so lucky. The OB (who governs my MW) is the definition of conservative! I'm high risk even though my numbers a great with diet alone!


----------



## fairymom

I have a new question.I don't want to look at gift horse in the mouth and am happy with my recent blood sugars but I feel I am waiting for the other shoe to drop. My blood results have been very low the last few days.Today I didn't break 100.

This is such a big difference than last week where I was having one over each day at least.I haven't changed anything-food and exercise are the same.Stress same.

Anyone have this happen?

It is my understanding that levels go up in pg and peaks at some point.I can't find the writen info I had on this so I am not sure exactly when but I do remember its towards the last few weeks.If someone knows what I am talking about feel free to tell me!


----------



## kdtmom2be

fairymom - I know what you are talking about but don't know the details. It is later in pregnancy though, that levels peak and then level off or drop. BUT, I had a similar occurance to yours just a week or two ago, and recall it happening a few times in my last pregnancy. I guess that it may be due to fetal growth spurts, but really have no idea. Don't sweat it, but continue to keep an eye on your numbers and don't be surprised if they go back up next week.


----------



## mythreesonz

Something weird happened this morning.
I have been struggling with my fasting numbers for about 12 weeks now. About 6 weeks ago I was put on Glybrude for my fasting. It worked for 3 weeks or so then started creeping up. I have been playing with my bedtime snack the whole time with not much of a difference. Anyways a week ago the Dr changed things around. He looked at my numbers for the 2 weeks before Christmas and I had some high numbers (I test 1 hr and have to be under 135. I had 4 numbers under 140 one at 146 and one at 178 Both of those were chirstmas day I explained to him I gave myself the day off. Anyways my fasting numbers were still going up. So he switched me to Glybride 2x a day breakfast and dinner. So of course my fasting number went up more because I am taking the meds earlier.
Well last night I was at a meeting and someone handed me a Dr Pepper. I thought it was Diet and drank half before I realized it. This morning my fasting number was 74! The lowest I have ever been. I was expecting a high number. I know I can't drink a soda every night before bed but am wondering if I am onto something and maybe I need to increase my sugar intake before bed?


----------



## fairymom

Can I ask what you have been eating before bed?when do you eat dinner?when do you eat your snack-how long after dinner and how long before you go to sleep?how long do you sleep in the am and when do you take your fasting test? I'd like to help but need more info.

For me I usually eat dinner between 6-7, test between 8-9, have my snack (2 carb servings) by 9:30 and am asleep by 10:30 at the latest.I get up by 6 am every am and test within 5 mins don't eat or drink anything before hand not even water.I've never had a problem w/fasting results.Usually I'm in the low to mid 80s.

Last week I had a HOHO at bedtime w/ 1/2 a cup of milk and had my highest fasting level ever at 95 (the cutoff for me)- am not going to be eating HOHOs again while pg.Other thimes I've had a sugar cookie (small) and cup af milk and have had my normal fasting results.


----------



## mythreesonz

I eat dinner between 5:30-6:30 test an hour later.
Snack is usually around 8pm and I have tried cereal and milk, peanut butter and crackers, cookies, fruit, peanuts, hard boiled egg, steak on bread, etc...
I get up between 7-7:30 and test right away before even going to the bathroom.


----------



## MomtoXane

I can have ice cream for my bedtime snack and my fasting will be great. But last night hubby was feeling sorry for me and got me hot fudge. My fasting was a bit high, lol. What happens sometimes is that your body kicks into overdrive and you can either produce too much glucose and/or insulin while you sleep and that will affect your fasting levels.

I do notice that most of my high fastings are due to skipping my bedtime snack or not eating enough. So if I were you I'd try upping the carbs tonight and see what happens.

I passed my NST today! I'll be almost 36wks at my next appointment and my OB said she'll start sweeping my membranes weekly until this baby is born. We will induce no later than 40wks. So if all goes well, he might be here in just another couple weeks!


----------



## fairymom

When did you drink the forbidden Dr.Pepper? before or after 8 pm? if before did you eat anything later? I like pp suggestion of trying more carbs. Also maybe eat a little later like 9.

So I learned last night Beef Stew and Biscuits are a no no for me! Had that for dinner and then had my first high result in a week








.So no more of that ofr me right now and so sad because its a good inexpensive quick meal my whole family loves! By am though my fasting levels were fine!


----------



## fairymom

I justed had a ? pop into my head. I've been struggling w/high levels w/the exception of this last week and posted before and the response I got from pp was the babe could be going thru a growth sprut seems right on but I was also thinking Colud it be he's been sooo active lately? I mean almost all day with little breaks. It was so bad the day before last when I was driving it's funny. I made the comment to dh that I was being beaten up from both sides. Ds4 was behind me in his seat kicking me from behind and little one was inside me kicking at Ds4! Weird sensation! lol


----------



## mtchen79

Hi, I'm 30 weeks along and just found out I have GD today (this is my 2nd pregnancy, no GD with the first) - boy did I feel awful when I heard the news. I don't know my numbers other than the fasting for the 3 hr GTT was "normal" and my 1 hr GTT reading was 142 (cutoff 139). The endocrinologist I was referred to won't be able to get back to me about an appt until next week so I feel kind of "stuck" as far as trying to figure out what to do and eat in the meantime. I'm not one to take bad news very well but at the same time, if this my health and the baby's, I kind of need to take action right now. I don't want to get depressed over this but at the same time, without someone to help me out right now, it seems like I am worried about so many things - large baby, C-section or induction, future Type 2 diabetes, high risk, medications, multiple doctor's appts, pre-eclampsia, oh do I have an active imagination! I'm totally freaked out although I know this is likely a manageable condition with the right mindset and focus. At the same time, I feel so overwhelmed with stress about this and am annoyed I had to find out on a Friday afternoon. I guess I'll have to do some of my own research before I go to the grocery store tomorrow. Glad there is a support group thread for this! Nice to "meet" you all.


----------



## birthangeldoula

I just failed my one hour GTT with a reading of 144. I will be taking the three hour test in a week, and I'm sure I'll fail that one too. I had GD in my first pregnancy so I expected to have it with this one too. Now I just wait to have it confirmed. Yay!
I'll be 32 weeks when I take the 3 hour test and have been able to put off testing up to this point because I've been testing my fasting blood sugars every few days and my doc has been testing my HcA1g every 12 weeks.


----------



## rhysmom

Congrats to the new mamas in our group! I'm so happy to tell you that I gave birth to a gorgeous girl, Meaghan Sara Elisabeth on Dec. 4th, 08. Thus my Loooong absence.

My birth story is short, but sweet. I had been contracting big time, on and off for 2 weeks, however had a scheduled repeat C-section on Dec. 4th. The night before I had some monster contractions, about 10 min apart that kept me awake all night. Finally at 5am we headed to the hospital, they hooked me up to the monitor and then the contractions were more like 5 minutes apart. However, due to all the stuff I've talked about before (big baby, failure to progress w/ pit with my son) I wasn't going to be allowed to try. I was cool with it, but it made me feel a heck of a lot better to know that it would have probably been game time if I hadn't had a C-section scheduled.

So I walked into the OR at 7:15am, had my beautiful girl (SURPRISE!!!!!!) at 7:58am. She was 9 lb 3 oz and 22 inches long. Lots of dark hair and blue eyes. You can see some gorgeous pics of her on my blog: http://rhys-pieces.blogspot.com

A couple highlights: they set up a mirror for me (by request) and I got to see the team pull her out - she was stubborn, was waaay down in the birth canal and they had the literally jump on me to pop her out. Scary, but that's what happens sometimes. I thought it was cool *I* was the one to announce her sex (we didn't find out in all those ultrasounds) to the room. After Meaghan and Daddy went to recovery, my doula came in to sit with me when I was stitched up. I so totally loved having her there with me - so if you aren't considering a doula for a C-section, please rethink it! I wasnt' left alone while the 'dudes' talked about random stuff like "The Boss" playing at Obama's Inaugeration (seriously, they did) and instead she told me about everything that happened during the birth (she watched from the window) like how I sprayed everyone with my amniotic fluid and about utterly gorgeous my daughter was. I loved hearing those things. Plus she wrote my birth story for me from her perspective of watching it. And she was onhand once we went to recovery to help me nurse my baby. I was only separated from Meaghan for about 45 minutes or so and then stayed in recovery (my BP was a bit low) and then to our room. So much better than with my son when I didn't see him for 6 hours!!!!!!!

As far as GD stuff. She passed every BS test, and so did I. I tested myself fasting for a few days (needed to be under 100) and a couple big meals (needs to be under 200 after 2 hours, how laughable is that?) and I'm fine. I'll take my 2 hour test soon with my GP. I'm tired of the OB stuff. She's breastfeeding like a champ and we all adore her!

Other good news, I've lost 25 lbs, 20 of those I gained with the pregnancy, so I'm already a few pounds down from where I got pg! Yeah! I do know that I have to lose a lot more to get out of the Type II threat, so this is my year. At least I know I lose a bunch of weight breastfeeding and chasing after a 4 year old and trying to take care of an infant. Eating is waaaaaay down on the list of to-dos. I plan on starting up my triathlon season in June so that will take care of the exercise, I missed last season, so I just can't wait to get back into it!

Thanks for everyone's support - and I'll pop in every now and again! Good luck mamas!


----------



## fairymom

Oh congrats rhysmom!She sounds lovely.And what a great story.

mtchen79- welcome! yes it will be hard but you can do it.You've got like 10 weeks left of pg so hopefully it'll go fast. A few suggestions till you see the dr./dietian (I had to wait a little while too and know how lost I felt in that time) watch the carbs you eat 15grams of carbs= 1 carb serving so like 1 slice of bread or 1/2 a cup of potatoes or 3/4 of pasta. I am not sure what everyone eles diets here are but mine is 1-2 carb servings for breakfast and snacks (3 of those daily-am,afternoon, & bedtime) and 3-4 carb servings for lunch and dinner.Free foods are foods you can eat w/o them affecting your blood sugar- meat,legumes,cheese,veggies,nuts. Remember other dairy products like yogurt and milk are carbs. Reading nutrition labels helps alot!

Good luck!

An update on me quick-I had my first high fasting results this am (101) not that high above the 95 but still high. I blame only myself and weak control. My dd15 came home from the movies w/a bag of sour patch kids and I ate like 4 before bed! I was bad I know- but they were staring at me!!!








lol The sweet tooth reigns! Bad Fairymom bad.

Hope evryone has a good day!


----------



## mythreesonz

I am seriously confused.
I am on the same dose of Glybride I have been on for over a week now. Last week I was having high fasting numbers no matter what I did. And my 1 hr post meals were high average.(I have to be under 135. All were but were over 120.) This week My fastings have come down to under 100.I have done nothing to change it. YAY! but my 1 hour post meals have dropped greatly.
ex dinner tonight I had a salad with breaded chicken, cheese, blue cheese dressing. Something I eat once a week and have numbers near 120 with. Tonight's was 65! I tested 3x cause I didn't believe it. Last night I had pizza and usually get 135-140 with that it was 101.
All my meals in the last 3 days have dropped over 20 points.
I know you can level off near the end but I am only 23 weeks.
Anyways I am scared for tonight. I had a 65 post dinner and still need to take my bedtime dose. I anticipate a crash tonight. But am afraid not to take the meds.


----------



## baileyandmikey

Can I join? I was diagnosed a few weeks back, currently almost 33 weeks. I start my NSTs next week, and my ultrasounds for fetal size check.... and my diabeties counseling.


----------



## fairymom

mythreesonz-I'm sorry to hear and wish I had some words of wisdom for you but I have as of yet to need meds.All I can do is offer you a big







.I am just speculating here but maybe the meds take a few days/week to really kick in? dk- does anyone else know if the meds take time?

I am finding the high and lows are so bad-emotionally that is.I've been struggling since finding out about my gd and what to do with all of my ?s.I really feel that my medical team has left me hanging and are wait and see kinda people- which is seroiusly bugging me.This is my health and that of my baby and the stress its causing is not good for either of us!

Right now I am so stressed with myself.I've been having a good last few weeks-test results staying below where they need to be and only 3-4 high ones total.Much better than before when I was having a least one a day everyday!

So I work only on the weekends-I am a server and am running around 5-6 hours on sat and suns.I try to keep to my diet and do pretty well but this we was horrible! After I was done w/work I'd eat lunch and then my results were way high for both lunch and dinner-I was actually eating a carb serving less at lunch than I am sopposed to because this has become a routine and am trying to find solutions.Sun I tried eating a carb an hour to keep my blood sugars up and it did help my results were only a little high (124-should be under 120) but lunch carb consisted of the bottom of a bun of a burger.Then after dinner 87 I only had a bowl of cheese broccoli soup and a steak.

I can do this when I am not working- keep w/in levels but at work I don't know what to do! And am so frustrated feeling like i've got no one to ask.I'm thinking maybe its time to stop working and concentrate on our health but that brings the added stress of loss of income!









I'm sorry this is sooo long and venting!


----------



## fairymom

I have a ? for everyone.. Does anyone else run out of test strips? Does anyone know how to get "extras"?

I get 4 bottles of 25 test strips each month= 100 test strips.I have to test 4 times daily so doing the math 4 X 7= 28 test strips needed a week. 4 weeks in a month = not enough for each month. I can refill w/my insr. every 26 days so in theory I should be able to get thru but this month will run out 2 days before I can refill again.

I'd like to buy one extra box (will pay for it out of pocket) so I can can be ahead and have room to do retests or just to test if I feel off.Does anyone know anything about this? Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## kdtmom2be

Fairymom - you should be able to just go to the pharmacy and ask for the strips if you are paying out of pocket. It is not a drug, you don't need a prescription to get them, you need the prescription to get them AND have any hope of insurance covering them. HTH.


----------



## MomtoXane

Yay for a healthy delivery!

MTS - Call your doctor! You should not be going that low, you need to have your meds or diet adjusted.

Welcome new members!

Fairymom- My DC prescribed 150 strips a month. The endo who had me testing 8x a day prescribed 300 a month. Since strips cost about $1 EACH, I would talk to your doctor/insurance about changing the prescription to get as much coverage as possible.

I cancelled my NST this morning. I just can't deal with it today. Baby is moving fine and I'm not having any issues. Yesterday was not so great. I got orange chicken and even doubling my insulin got a 168. I can't wait for this baby to be born!

I went to a baby shower for a friend from church. Her EDD is just two days before mine, but she has a c/s scheduled for 38wks. So she will have her baby in just three weeks or less and I have five weeks or less. I wish I had a shower, it would make me feel a little more prepared. Since I lost my job in July and hubby's hours have been cut in half, I haven't been able to buy anything for the baby.


----------



## TrishTheDish

Hi everyone! I've been busy reading thru most of this thread before I posted. Im Tricia - newly diagnosed, 19 weeks, 2nd pregnancy, 2nd time with GD. I failed the 1 hr test with a reading of 172 and they told me i could skip the 3 hr if i wanted and just diagnose me now. Which i was ALL for. I had to do the 3 hr twice my last pregnancy b/c the first time i nearly passed out in the waiting room in between hours and they had to give me food to "revive" me. So needless to say, Im back on the GD train! I controlled it with diet and exercise last time - only went on glyberide for a little while and then went off it b/c it made me jittery and made my heart race like crazy! So i just had to work out more to get my numbers down and am hoping to do the same thing this time.

Here are my questions, if thats ok!

I tend to be pretty low with my fasting numbers and get to the point where i feel really faint while im waiting for my breakfast to hurry up and get done! So my question is - is my evening snack just not doing it for me? I had one before bed last night and then when my 2 yr old woke me up in the middle of the night, i could feel that i was "low" and came down to the kitchen to eat. Would you suggest some sort of "good" carb or should it be a protein that would help the most? I dont want to have my bs dip down when im sleeping and be even worse by the time i get up. And how does it work - does anyone know? Like, should the number be high-ish (like for example 140) and then just slowly trickle down all thru the night, or is it supposed to be one stable number - like for instance, 110? Just curious if anyone knows. I hope that made sense.

I feel hungry a lot during the day, but feel like i should just shun carbs completely. i do make sure that i have them at scheduled snack times, but feel hungry in between. Do you all just do protein if you are hungry in between meals and snacks?

I'm using old test strips (from my last pregnancy). Do you think that that matters? Im just using them until i can get in with the dietician (not until a week from today).

I think thats it for now. My son is wanting me to come play! so i better go!

Thanks ladies! I was so happy to have found this support group cuz there are days when i am feeling waaaay low about having GD and it will be nice to jump on here when im having one of those days!


----------



## tak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TrishTheDish* 
I tend to be pretty low with my fasting numbers and get to the point where i feel really faint while im waiting for my breakfast to hurry up and get done! So my question is - is my evening snack just not doing it for me? I had one before bed last night and then when my 2 yr old woke me up in the middle of the night, i could feel that i was "low" and came down to the kitchen to eat. Would you suggest some sort of "good" carb or should it be a protein that would help the most? I dont want to have my bs dip down when im sleeping and be even worse by the time i get up. And how does it work - does anyone know? Like, should the number be high-ish (like for example 140) and then just slowly trickle down all thru the night, or is it supposed to be one stable number - like for instance, 110? Just curious if anyone knows. I hope that made sense.

Hi Trish -- I was having some issues with my fasting numbers being too low (around 65-67) and I found having "good" carbs, like a bowl of Shreddies or fibre-grain shredded wheat with milk, helped get them up a bit, to around 75-77 range, which the nurse educator was happy with. When I did too much protein my fasting numbers would be too low and mornings were miserable. Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## TrishTheDish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tak* 
Hi Trish -- I was having some issues with my fasting numbers being too low (around 65-67) and I found having "good" carbs, like a bowl of Shreddies or fibre-grain shredded wheat with milk, helped get them up a bit, to around 75-77 range, which the nurse educator was happy with. When I did too much protein my fasting numbers would be too low and mornings were miserable. Hope that helps a bit.









Thanks! That does help! I will give that a try. I had been doing cereal with soy milk b/c i thot that maybe the cereal would be too much carbs and by having the soy milk, that that would be protein and less carbs. But maybe i'll try regular milk tonight and see how that goes. Do you usually measure out your cereal for your before bed snack or just do whatever. I felt like the one cup serving might have been too small too. This is all trial and error, i realize, which is what is so dang frustrating about it!


----------



## baileyandmikey

Any ideas on how to lower your fasting in the am???? That is where my trouble lies no matter what I eat at night! Help.


----------



## TrishTheDish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baileyandmikey* 
Any ideas on how to lower your fasting in the am???? That is where my trouble lies no matter what I eat at night! Help.


What are you having for your snack before bed?


----------



## baileyandmikey

I have tried to eat more protien filled snacks... tonight I caved and ate a small bowl of cereal... crap, I know it will be high in the am.


----------



## TrishTheDish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baileyandmikey* 
I have tried to eat more protien filled snacks... tonight I caved and ate a small bowl of cereal... crap, I know it will be high in the am.

What kinda cereal was it? I had good luck with Total. Maybe try that??? GL!


----------



## tak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TrishTheDish* 
Thanks! That does help! I will give that a try. I had been doing cereal with soy milk b/c i thot that maybe the cereal would be too much carbs and by having the soy milk, that that would be protein and less carbs. But maybe i'll try regular milk tonight and see how that goes. Do you usually measure out your cereal for your before bed snack or just do whatever. I felt like the one cup serving might have been too small too. This is all trial and error, i realize, which is what is so dang frustrating about it!

I don't measure. I probably take more than a cup and I use skim milk just because that's all I ever have on hand.

I went for an ultrasound and NST today and the baby is small! I'm 36w 1d and they said the babe is about 5lb 10oz, so in the 10-15th percentile. My fluid levels were actually a bit low and the doctor suspects it may be because my sugars have started to drop lately. I'm not on insulin so lord only knows why they're dropping, but they are. Today I ate just fine and I had a full-on hypoglycemic episode -- my blood glucose dipped to 49. The baby, however, still kicks and tumbles like an acrobat football star and passed the NST just fine!

I go back on Monday for another US to check fluid levels and a NST. I have a feeling my body is preparing to wind this pregnancy down early. Gack!


----------



## donnaworkingmomto4

I posted this in a new thread and then saw this thread -- maybe someone subscribing can help me out:

For the past 3-4 weeks my bloodsugar levels have been higher than normal. I keep track of them myself. In early 2nd tri I was always in the 70s-80s no matter when I tested. I started testing because I felt hypoglycemic back then and wound up gaining like 30 lbs in 6 weeks time due to needing sugar every two hours.

Anyway, my fasting BS level has been 95-101 lately. Well it was 101 this morning and I decided to cut out 90% of my carbs. I ate breakfast of fried eggs and avocado... one hour later my BS was 106... does that sound right?? Then for lunch I had a very small serving of cheese tortellini and larger servings of sausage and boiled shrimp. Two hours later my BS was 96.

This is the first time I've cut out the carbs so much, but normally my 1 hr is much much higher than the fasting(120-130s) and the two hour test(110s+).

Any insight? Ive been doing a lot of reading, but what does it mean when your numbers drop so much lower after having been high for weeks? TIA

Also, I have been feeling much much better physically today than I have in weeks.


----------



## fairymom

There is a certian point in pg when levels rise (so said around 30 wks) and stay high for a cpl of weeks then fall again towards the end of pg.

how far along are you?this could be the case.

I can't wait to get past this point trying for now not to need drugs and do it w/diet.If i can get past it w/o I'll feel like I'm home free.

Congrats tak on the small babe-my ds4 was born at 34 weeks and weighed 5lbs 12oz (had gd w/him too)!If he'd been born on time and had gained the usual 1/2 lb a week would've weighed close to 9 lbs.


----------



## donnaworkingmomto4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairymom* 
There is a certian point in pg when levels rise (so said around 30 wks) and stay high for a cpl of weeks then fall again towards the end of pg.

how far along are you?this could be the case.

I can't wait to get past this point trying for now not to need drugs and do it w/diet.If i can get past it w/o I'll feel like I'm home free.


I'm 31 weeks now... my fasting bs was 87 this morning... maybe I don't have gd after all... it was higher than normal for me from 27 to 31 weeks.


----------



## MomtoXane

I'm going in for my 36wk check this afternoon. I'm so nervous! lol. I'll get an NST (feeling a little guilty about skipping one earlier this week), my GBS test, and my first internal exam. I'm hoping they can schedule me for a BPP next week instead of 2x NST since I'm due for a growth u/s anyway. My last scan was at 32wks, I'm anxious to see how he's growing and check fluids levels and such. Just last week I was measuring just 33cm, so I'm wondering if he's dropped or what. Sigh...

My numbers have been looking really good overall. They've dropped across the board to below 120's. However my few out of range numbers have been really high, like 180's with no real explaination! I'm seeing the light though, not much longer...


----------



## kayleesmom

at 33 wks pregnant and failed the 1 hr glucose test. my level was 146. have to go for the 3 hr test on tuesday the 20th. but was wondering about the diet that you all follow for your gestational diabetes. i am now 34 wks
thanks ladies what a shocker


----------



## nixnux

Momtoxane-
Congrats on getting so close. You have been at this for sooo long. With my first I had GD and this time I have glucose intolerance. I still test my blood sugars and keep it 120 after 2 hours but it has been easier this time. Still looking forward to eating a big bowl of pasta with french bread and not worrying about growing a big baby. Oh, and of course a Brownie or chocolate! Yummy.

I only have 9 days left until my due date. Yeah!!

Hello to all the new ladies. Sorry you have to be here but hopefully you'll get some good info and help from ladies that have been through it before.

elephantine-
I posted on the other thread but it doesn't sound like you have GD to me unless you did a big carbo load and got high numbers but 130 is not high. Your fasting numbers are a little high but you might be able to take care of that by upping your protein and eating only healthy carbs.


----------



## TrishTheDish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tak* 
I don't measure. I probably take more than a cup and I use skim milk just because that's all I ever have on hand.

I went for an ultrasound and NST today and the baby is small! I'm 36w 1d and they said the babe is about 5lb 10oz, so in the 10-15th percentile. My fluid levels were actually a bit low and the doctor suspects it may be because my sugars have started to drop lately. I'm not on insulin so lord only knows why they're dropping, but they are. Today I ate just fine and I had a full-on hypoglycemic episode -- my blood glucose dipped to 49. The baby, however, still kicks and tumbles like an acrobat football star and passed the NST just fine!

I go back on Monday for another US to check fluid levels and a NST. I have a feeling my body is preparing to wind this pregnancy down early. Gack!


The same thing happened to me with my 1st pregnancy - during the last month - my sugars dropped off and went back to normal. So consider yourself lucky, is what they told me!


----------



## fairymom

Ok I am having a really bad time of it lately- am depressed and angry and just done!All of which is wrapped up in my GD.

I'm so tired of the roller coaster and want off.I've been struggling w/this since day one and a some hope for about 2 weeks that i could it- was having good results that whole time.Now I'm going down hill again. This past week has been so bad. And there doesn't seem to be a light at the end of the tunnel- still have 3 weeks till 30 weeks and will be at the high point before the down hill again before birth. I've even started counting the weeks till lo can be born safely- 10 weeks!

I'm at the point of saying sc**w this and just living normally. All the info I have is so alarmist as to the affects of not following the diet and has me scared and stressed but the stress I feel at "failing" and not doing it right even on the diet is just as stressful maybe more!

I don't know what to do- and don't really have any medical help to ask other than my mw (which I see wed and will be taking to about this- and the stress it's causing me).

Can anyone really tell me the neg of not following the diet (but still eating right- maybe just not testing and letting myself drink milk eat yogurt)?

Help please I'm feeling so lost and alone right now (not that dh isn't supportive but he can't really inderstand and is lost too-he wants whats best for me and babe but hates to see me suffering like this). I just want to cry!







:


----------



## baileyandmikey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairymom* 
Ok I am having a really bad time of it lately- am depressed and angry and just done!All of which is wrapped up in my GD.

I'm so tired of the roller coaster and want off.I've been struggling w/this since day one and a some hope for about 2 weeks that i could it- was having good results that whole time.Now I'm going down hill again. This past week has been so bad. And there doesn't seem to be a light at the end of the tunnel- still have 3 weeks till 30 weeks and will be at the high point before the down hill again before birth. I've even started counting the weeks till lo can be born safely- 10 weeks!

I'm at the point of saying sc**w this and just living normally. All the info I have is so alarmist as to the affects of not following the diet and has me scared and stressed but the stress I feel at "failing" and not doing it right even on the diet is just as stressful maybe more!

I don't know what to do- and don't really have any medical help to ask other than my mw (which I see wed and will be taking to about this- and the stress it's causing me).

Can anyone really tell me the neg of not following the diet (but still eating right- maybe just not testing and letting myself drink milk eat yogurt)?

Help please I'm feeling so lost and alone right now (not that dh isn't supportive but he can't really inderstand and is lost too-he wants whats best for me and babe but hates to see me suffering like this). I just want to cry!







:

I know how you feel.... although it is important to stick to a strict diet, and watch everything you eat, although I know it sucks. Just remember it is for the health of your baby. I too am angry and upset about the GD, but I can not control it.... it is something that just happens. Hugs... it will get better.


----------



## chopstickgirl

just sending you some *hugs* and advice.

I tried the diet only at first dx but after a week of numbers not coming down enough, my OB put me on insulin. at first i was really pissed and upset about it, and felt like a failure.

but actually, insulin is a really great idea. GD is so specific to each person (some can eat this, some can't, there is no one size fits all diet) and by the time you can really figure out the diet, your pregnancy is over. it's honestly not worth the stress. so i am not sure if you are on insulin or not, but if not, and diet isn't working and it's too stressful, maybe considering going that route.

I don't really FEEL any different since starting the diet/insulin (over a month) but I think that's b/c I ate really well anyways, just not the right quantities/food pairing etc (ie i don't eat processed stuff, or eat out, etc)

So anyways, here is my short advice, and if you want to PM or email me, I'm so more than happy to help anyway I can.

First of all, always pair carbs and protein. Never, EVER eat carbs alone. It'll spike your blood sugar, Eating protein with it will help slow the absorption of carbs into blood sugar. I try to always eat at least half as much protein as carbs, if not more (Ie 30g of carbs with 15+g of protein)

I would be happy to give you a list of things I eat-I eat a lot of Kashi products, as they are VERY high in protein/lower carbs, and very filling. The only thing I don't like is their frozen meals, LOL. I drink their meal shakes, "granola" bars, pizza, crackers, etc. I find it easier to stick to a diet when I have prepackaged stuff with easily labeled carb/protein amounts.

Also the insulin is nice in another way, b/c I am not locked down and stressed out by ONLY my food choices controlling my insulin. I've had a few splurges (PIZZA, real, evil pizza, LMAO) and my blood sugar has stayed in range and under control. So it's nice to feel like I have a little freedom and leeway and I CAN have a little treat here and there.

HTH, and again, don't hesistate to email or pm me!


----------



## MomtoXane

Bad days are inevitable! You're only human. I've done both, sticking to the diet and skipping a test or two. Or giving into my cravings and making sure to document them. Also just talking about how stressful it all is helps. I was diagnosed at 10wks, put on insulin at 22wks, and I'm almost full term now! I know it isn't easy, you know the goal is to have a healthy baby. Of course nothing worth having is ever easy! Hang in there...


----------



## nixnux

fairymom-
I'm so sorry you are going through this but know that you are not alone. I had weekly cry sessions when pregnant with my daughter because I was starving and tired of eating the same thing all the time.

Maybe tell us some of things you are doing/eating so we can try to help pin point some things. When you say you have a bad day or hard time what does that mean. Are you getting numbers in the 180's - 200's or are you only 10 points over. Are you being to hard on yourself or is it really out of control?

The things I recommend that worked for me was a lot of exercising and eating very regularly. Like if my blood sugar was 120 after an hour and I was hungry I would eat again and after an hour it would still be under 120. I found if I got to hungry I had to be very careful because it would shoot my numbers up very easily even if I ate according to the diet. For me milk was evil I had to try and squeeze little bits of it in everyday.

You can do this and it's very important to baby that you try your hardest. My friend had GD that went undiagnosed and her baby was a fat 10 lbs and had a hard time breathing after birth. He was very blue and mucousy like he had a cold.

If you need some of us to list what we are eating to help provide something new than we can give some ideas.

Hang in there.


----------



## kayleesmom

i have to eat and drink nothing after 830pm tonite to do the 3 hr blood glucose test tommroow. i am gonna be a pin cushion. please pray everything comes back normal. o and can i drink water after 830pm tonite. they said no drinking. does that include water? o and i am 34 wks 4days tommorow. my 1 hr level was 146


----------



## mtchen79

fairymom - hugs to you. I haven't dealt with GD nearly as long but I do feel like it's quite emotional to check my blood sugar and that my mood fluctuates depending on if the reading is good or not - preggo hormones and diabetes are not a good combo IMO.

I do agree with chopstickgirl about needing to have protein paired up with every meal/snack that has carbs. Personally, I do not care for large amounts of protein, particularly meat, but I have been eating more meat than I normally would and my readings have stayed somewhat level.

In the end, yes, GD is stressful. Just when you think you can cruise through the rest of your pregnancy, there's this 24 hour condition you have to monitor and it can be very difficult. Remember how this will be over when the baby arrives and in the meantime, you are doing this for you and your baby. At least that's what I tell myself, that I'm responsible for the outcome of this child's birth and need to do my best to make sure he/she is as healthy as possible.


----------



## tak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kayleesmom* 
i have to eat and drink nothing after 830pm tonite to do the 3 hr blood glucose test tommroow. i am gonna be a pin cushion. please pray everything comes back normal. o and can i drink water after 830pm tonite. they said no drinking. does that include water? o and i am 34 wks 4days tommorow. my 1 hr level was 146

Drink water! Seriously, not drinking water will leave you feeling like crap. I drank water after the sugar drink at my 1-hour and I still failed, so it really won't make a difference no matter what they tell you (WALKING would make a difference so they won't let you do that).

I hope it comes back normal. 146 is so borderline. My 1 hour result was 190!

So last week my numbers were all dropping really low, but now that I have a bad cold they're all over the map -- some high numbers (around 160) for no reason, and then they'll drop like a brick in 30 minutes. Being sick sucks!







: But on the plus side, baby passed the non-stress test today.







:


----------



## fairymom

I try to eat just as much protien as I eat carbs- need to fill on something.I've tried to cutt out all pasta and tomato sauces (gives me severe heartburn anyways).If I eat rice it's brown.Whole wheat bread, sometimes white like buns for burgers- these don't seem to affect my bs if I only eat one carb serving.Lunch and dinner I eat 3 carb servings and one is always milk.Again dairy doesn't seem to affect my numbers.Actually I stick very closely to my diet and thought I was having variety but as it turns out should maybe be mixing it up more.

I talked w/my mom yesturday (after my post) and she's helped me w/a few ideas.She's an RN that works on a unit w/a lot of ppl that have diabetes and also has helped those in my family w/their diets- my mom is more "alternative" than I am and has knowledge that I am now coming to cherish.

Anyho- she told me that the body gets used to the foods you're eating and if you keep doing (adding varitey) things it doesn't expect (like say eat corn chips- naughty i know but eating the proper serving can be ok) than it keeps your body guessing.

So for ex. I tried the eating avacados I learned here and it worked well for about 2 weeks and then nothing.Well my body got used to them and since have stopped.So she suggested trying a new food for a while.I'm going to work w/this for a while.Tried it yesturday and had good results.

Speaking of my results my bad ones are usually 10 points or less above where they should be.So 2 hrs after a meal they are between 126 and 132 when it should be under 120.In the grand scheme of things not that high.And this is usually after dinner or lunch never after brkfst.After bkfst my results are 1/2 the time less than my fasting results!?

A knew developement that I can't figure out is that my fasting #s have been higher by a few points than where they should be and 10-15 points higher than where they were (I was testing @ around 85 now 96).

So I decided to ask my mw at my appt tomarrow about meds because I'm tried of stressing and still have 10 wks till lo can be born "on time".Does anyone take oral meds? Or know which I could take? I have real issues w/needles and would like to avoid actual insulin shots!

So this is so long- but as pp said it does really help to talk about and other than my mom I don't really have anyone to talk to- and ahe's a purely medical and experience kind of support.Thank you all for being here- you all make this easier and less stressful.







:


----------



## chopstickgirl

I looked into the oral meds, and discussed it with my OB and the NP there that handles GD, and now I promptly forgot most of the info about it, HAHA.

But here is what I remember about it-for me it wasn't a good choice b/c it only controls one "peak". So if your sugar is only spiking at one time, taking it might work b/c it'll take care of that one spike if you get the timing of taking it right.

However for me, I was spiking @ breakfast AND at dinner, so I needed to take a long acting mixed with a short acting, and continue to adjust that-right now I take a mixed shot in the AM (long and short acting), then a short acting before dinner, than a long acting before bed.

Also the pill is newer, and not as much info/studies are done it, so I felt more comfortable going with the medicine that the most was known about, even if it was a shot.

I will tell you that I cannot even FEEL the shot, whether I give it or DH does. The needles are ridiculously thing, like an acupuncture needle or something, my cat's hairs are thicker  I also have to do lovenox shots, and those things are big and hurt so bad, so I was dreading the insulin shots, but they are honestly the biggest piece of cake ever!

Interesting about your body getting used to stuff-I can see how that would be the case, I mean when you are trying to lose weight, if you don't eat different things and keep your body changing it up, you'll plateau and stall, so it makes sense that it's a similiar issue with blood sugar, since it's all related to metabolism and all that.

So are you really feeling hungry and deprived? I feel a *little* deprived of sweets, LMAO, but other than that, I feel really full all the time. I never feel like I can't eat as much of whatever as I want-last night I had 2 roasted chicken sandwiches for dinner-roasted chicken i carved off pieces, put on a (light) english muffin (17 carbs, so I had 2), mayo, pepper jack cheese, tomatoes, onions and lettuce. And OMG it was delish. And then I had 10 pieces of shrimp with it and I was soooo full.

Also I have an ice cream maker and make ice cream almost nightly-I have an awesome choc ice cream recipe that for a whole quart and a half it only uses 3T sugar!! I have that with a big glob of peanut butter and I don't feel deprived at all









And I eat a yummy organic dark chocolate bar with espresso beans-one or two squares totally satisfies, and it's like 1 carb per square or something super low like that.


----------



## bemommy

Hi,

Just wanted to intro myself. . I've been reading and lurking. I had GD when pregnant with DS, it was pretty mild and totally controlled by diet. I'm pregnant again with #3. For now my OB wants me to take blood glucose levels twice a day (fasting and one 2 hour. . mixing it up as to which meal I do). It's kinda nice being able to avoid the GTT.

My numbers have been good, I can tell my problems will show up in my fasting numbers first. . .mainly because I've been finding it difficult to stay up late enough to have a snack.

I have a real hard time not feeling stuck in a rut when it comes to finding protein sources.


----------



## Minaret

Hi All,
I just failed the one hour glucose test on Friday. I have to do the 3 hour test tomorrow and fast tonight. I'm worried about it because my one hour result was 161. I asked the nurse what the "passing" score is, and she said 150. So why is everyone else saying 140? Anyway, in that case it would be over 20 points.

I had a feeling I was going to fail. My first pregnancy I was 42 yrs old, and I got really big--gained 50 pds. I was just hungry all the time. I had heartburn by the time I was 24 weeks and it only got worse. In my first pregnancy, I think I messed up the one hour test, and had to retake it. It still didn't seem as "exact" as this time. I made sure I drank that thing in 5 minutes and was checked an hour later. At the end of my first pregnancy, it felt like there was something wrong. I had the worst heartburn and high BP, but no protein in the urine. They kept tabs on me for pre-clampsia and I was induced at 38 wks, otherwise normal delivery.

I sure would not like to get pre-clampsia and GD at the same time! Besides, I am 44 yrs old this time around, I work full time and so does DH, and my 2 yr old keeps me running. I have virtually no time for exercise and I am exhausted at the end of the day. Starting this second pregnancy, I was 25 pds more overweight. I used to be in great shape until I started my first pregnancy.

With this pregnancy, I also learned in pre-natal testing that I will have a triple x girl, basically a baby with one extra chromosome. For the most part she will be normal, with the possibility of a few learning disabilities, but it's just another stress.

My husband doesn't cook AT ALL, and never cooks anything for me. I also commute a fair distance to work and don't get home until 6 pm, when he is home by 4 pm. It would be so nice if he had dinner waiting for me at times.
An added stressor during the first pregnancy was my DH's drinking. He has now stopped and is in AA. But I still do pretty much everything--as far as household chores. Also my job is in a remote area and I always have to bring my lunch to work, can't go home or go out. Often, I'm too exhausted after dinner to plan everyone's meal for the next day except for my DS. So I usually take Lean Cusine TV dinners into work, with crackers and cheese.
I seriously can't make it off of a salad and an apple.

The doctor said if I pass the 3 hr test tomorrow, then I'm good to go....don't they continue to monitor? Wouldn't it be a good idea if I tried specific meals even if I do pass? My father has adult onset diabetes (started in his 50's) and I'm always worried I'm going to take after him.

Did you know anyone who failed the 1 hr test but passed the 3 hr test?

Minaret


----------



## javilu

Minaret,

I failed the 1-hour test, but passed the 3-hour. It's my understanding that that's pretty common. (I'm here because I was sure I'd fail the 3-hour, started reading back then, and just keep on reading even now!)

Good luck to you! If you do not pass the 3-hour, this board is a really good resource, it seems! I also found this site to be really helpful:

http://www.plus-size-pregnancy.org/gd/gd_index.html


----------



## chopstickgirl

out of all mamas who fail the 1hr, only 15% fail the three hour. odds are in your favor.

eating a lot of protein (100gish daily) can supposedly help with pre-e.


----------



## fairymom

So I had my mw appt yesturday and I now have a Rx for GlyBuride. I am actually kinda relieved and hope this will help.Also got a new Rx for tests strips the first was for a 25 day month so I was only getting 100 for a whole month- 28 days in a wk!

So Ive gotta ask anyone else have experience w/this med and suggestions for me? does anyone know exactly how it works? All info is welcome!


----------



## MomtoXane

Failing placenta anyone? I had my 36wk growth scan and BPP yesterday. While he passed with 8/8, he dropped from the 43% down to the 24%. The OB also saw my numbers are dropping, they should be going up as the placenta grows. So she expressed concern about IUGR. If I fail any NSTs or if in a follow-up u/s he drops to the 10%, they'll induce right away. Otherwise we're trying to make it to 39wks to maximize lung maturity. OMG I'm starting to panic, he'll be here soon!


----------



## tak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomtoXane* 
Failing placenta anyone? I had my 36wk growth scan and BPP yesterday. While he passed with 8/8, he dropped from the 43% down to the 24%. The OB also saw my numbers are dropping, they should be going up as the placenta grows. So she expressed concern about IUGR. If I fail any NSTs or if in a follow-up u/s he drops to the 10%, they'll induce right away. Otherwise we're trying to make it to 39wks to maximize lung maturity. OMG I'm starting to panic, he'll be here soon!

Weirdness. I had similar results at my 36 weeks scan and they weren't worried -- the only thing they were worried about were my amniotic fluid levels, which were rather low so they told me to rest more, stay hydrated and chill, basically. The doctor (not my doctor, but part of the maternity practice I see) said there's really no evidence that falling glucose numbers are the result of an aging placenta. They like to keep an eye on it, but it wasn't a big worry in their eyes. My wee one was measuring on the small side as well -- 10-15th percentile. At this point baby is basically cooked, so try not to worry!


----------



## MamaLocs

: I'm Erin, a long time lurker and occasional poster. I too have GD and have had it with each pregnancy. I've always done a less than stellar job taking my medication (Metformin) too. I'm really wanting to have a waterbirth at a new birth center in my area and I really need to be careful about my sugars. I took my 3 hr around 17 weeks, early, but after 4 pregnancies with GD it was pretty much a sure thing, although I'd lost a lot of weight. My fasting sugars are always fine, my 1 hour was 217, 2 hr 161 (1 stupid digit over the cutoff!) and my 3 hr dropped to 67. I think the tests are inaccurate and unfair, I never drink a bunch of sugar on an empty stomach!









Anyway, I'm not on medication yet and fear that it's just around the corner. Although I think insulin might be better, but it might make me more of a risk to deliver at the birth center?

What kind of diet do you follow? I haven't come up with a good eating plan or book or anything. Mostly because I haven't looked...







I'm lazy. In part because I've had GD each pregnancy, have gotten more and more lax about taking metformin regularly ( I hate the big pills and how I feel) and have had smaller and smaller babies each time! I just don't know. I need encouragment. Thanks for listening to me whine







.


----------



## nixnux

I have three days until my due date and find myself wanting to eat what I want. I'm tired of protein and restrictions. Blah!! Come on baby! However, I know it's most important at the end to be good especially because I want baby to have steady normal sugars at birth. I'm having a home birth and don't want to transfer if babies sugar is low. OK - Got my vent out for the day.

Welcome to all the new people. Sorry you have to be here but there is a lot of good info on the board.


----------



## tak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nixnux* 
I have three days until my due date and find myself wanting to eat what I want. I'm tired of protein and restrictions. Blah!! Come on baby! However, I know it's most important at the end to be good especially because I want baby to have steady normal sugars at birth. I'm having a home birth and don't want to transfer if babies sugar is low. OK - Got my vent out for the day.

Welcome to all the new people. Sorry you have to be here but there is a lot of good info on the board.

You're so close! I know how you feel and I still have a few weeks to go. Some times I just want to say "screw this" and have a big bowl of pasta and a cupcake







but, like you, I want to make sure the babe's sugar levels are normal at birth. Last night my husband made me whole wheat waffles w/sugar free syrup and sausages for dinner and my 1-hour post-meal number was 7.7 (138.6 for the US gals) -- and within 2-hours had dropped to 4.6 (83)!







It was like the cheat meal that I got away with and it was SO GOOD.

I'm finally getting over my cold so hopefully my wonky highs and lows will stop and I'll have some more energy to DO stuff.


----------



## baileyandmikey

Congrats to those whose due dates are right around the corner. I had an nst yesterday, and it was supposed to last twenty mins. ended up lasting two hours! I have an ultrasound tomorrow.... so crossing my fingers everything looks good. Man what I wouldn't give to indulge in some candy and cupcakes


----------



## birthangeldoula

I failed my 3 hour GTT which I knew would happen. Starting tomorrow I'll be testing 4 times a day.


----------



## kdtmom2be

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tak* 
I'm finally getting over my cold so hopefully my wonky highs and lows will stop and I'll have some more energy to DO stuff.

Ugh, no kidding. I've been sick for the last week and it totally screws with my numbers!

Tak - I see that you are using Canadian numbers.... do you happen to know what the cut-off is on the one-hour GTT? And the three hour test numbers as well? And what is your recommended one-hour post-meal number? Thanks







I know that what they accept as "normal" in Canada can vary widely from the US, what a pain. I haven't done the GTT, just test my own sugars at home and seem to be doing alright compared to last time (nothing over 8.0 at one hour and usually under 7.0, last time I was hitting 10.5 fairly regularly until I figured out what I couldn't eat). But, given that I am attempting an HBAC, I want to have some more concrete numbers for my midwives when I officially decline the test again next week.

Oh, and I don't think I've EVER had a fasting number lower than 4.8, even when not pregnant.

(And for anyone that doesn't know, the conversion factor is 18 from Can to US numbers.)


----------



## tak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Ugh, no kidding. I've been sick for the last week and it totally screws with my numbers!

Tak - I see that you are using Canadian numbers.... do you happen to know what the cut-off is on the one-hour GTT? And the three hour test numbers as well? And what is your recommended one-hour post-meal number? Thanks







I know that what they accept as "normal" in Canada can vary widely from the US, what a pain. I haven't done the GTT, just test my own sugars at home and seem to be doing alright compared to last time (nothing over 8.0 at one hour and usually under 7.0, last time I was hitting 10.5 fairly regularly until I figured out what I couldn't eat). But, given that I am attempting an HBAC, I want to have some more concrete numbers for my midwives when I officially decline the test again next week.

Oh, and I don't think I've EVER had a fasting number lower than 4.8, even when not pregnant.

(And for anyone that doesn't know, the conversion factor is 18 from Can to US numbers.)

The cut-off for the one-hour test can vary between caregivers, but generally speaking the three-hour test is recommended if the number is above 7.8 (140). If your one-hour test is higher that 10.3 they can use it as diagnostic if you want to avoid the three-hour test (mine was 10.6 so I didn't do the three-hour -- just started on the diet). For the three-hour test, the numbers are as follows:
Fasting >5.8 mmol/L
1 hour >10.6 mmol/L
2 hours >9.2 mmol/L
3 hours >8.1 mmol/L

When you have GD, they want you to keep your numbers at the same level as any other pregnant women, so fasting should be below 5.2 and one-hour post-meal numbers should be in the 5.5 to 7.7 range. For the fasting number, they actually don't like to see you fall below 4.0 as it means your sugars are dipping really low in the middle of the night.

Your numbers sound healthy to me! I actually went a little too gung ho on the diet at first -- my numbers were dipping a bit too low. I think that generally the ideal is around the 6-6.5 mark to ensure you're not walking around hungry, but anything below 7.7 is fine.


----------



## Leav97

I failed my 1 hour with a 133. My 3 hour results were 84, 151, 157, and 156. I just got my monitor yesterday. 3 out of 4 of my results were good. I'm really hoping that since I barely failed I'll be able to controll this with diet and excersize.

My current fear is that my Dr. will be the biggest challenge.


----------



## tak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leav97* 
I failed my 1 hour with a 133. My 3 hour results were 84, 151, 157, and 156. I just got my monitor yesterday. 3 out of 4 of my results were good. I'm really hoping that since I barely failed I'll be able to controll this with diet and excersize.

My current fear is that my Dr. will be the biggest challenge.

Your numbers are not that high, so you should be able to control it with diet and exercise. My one-hour test result was waaaay higher -- 190! -- and I've been able to control the GD with diet and exercise. You do have to be strict, and it's boring as hell most of the time, but it's doable!

I'm surprised how different the treatment protocols are between Canada & the US. Up here in the great white North







there is a focus on keeping you off insulin, and I don't think they even prescribe oral meds. Of course, some times you just have to go on insulin if your placenta decides to be a big jerk, but it's not something the GD clinic takes lightly.


----------



## nixnux

Leav97-
I had GD during my last pregnancy so I started testing pretty early on in this pregnancy. I actually passed my 3 hour test (didn't do 1 hour) but I was seeing some numbers in the 150's and 160's every once in awhile so I knew something was up. I have had a much easier time controlling my numbers this time but it has gotten harder the closer I get to delivery. Not sure how far along you are but don't be surprised if you have to get a little stricter as the pregnancy progresses. I've got 2 days until my due date and just started seeing some high numbers again last weekend. Good luck with your diet.


----------



## kdtmom2be

Thanks for the info TAK.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tak* 
I'm surprised how different the treatment protocols are between Canada & the US. Up here in the great white North







there is a focus on keeping you off insulin, and I don't think they even prescribe oral meds. Of course, some times you just have to go on insulin if your placenta decides to be a big jerk, but it's not something the GD clinic takes lightly.

I think that again depends on your caregivers. My SIL was GD with all three of her kids so far and doesn't appear to have ANY clue how to manage her diet, cut carbs, exercise, etc to stay off or on a lower dose of insulin. I avoid talking to her about it because it just gets me riled. It is not, IMO, a good idea to be drinking soda 2-3 times a day when you are on insulin (or ever, but that is another matter) and she just doesn't seem to either care or have a clue about what she really should be eating. *sigh* Her care providers don't seem to give a crap either.


----------



## Grumpy72_ga

Hi, a New face here! Read the first 5 pages of this post but need to run!

About me: 36, pregnant with 4th - overweight - family history of adult onset diabetes (and suspect I was the product of an undiagnosed GD pregnancy!) SO they tested early! Had my 1 hr GD test (at 12 weeks) on Thursday failed with 137 - they told me the cut off was 135. "Knew" I was going to fail - also "know" I'd pass the 3 hour this time... but they would test again at 24-28 weeks and I'll probably fail .... and just don't want to play this game!

For the 3 hr - they handed me a sheet with a 3 day diet (3 big meals, 4 snacks daily - with a single snack consisting of things like 8-10 oreo cookies - and they want me to eat that 4 times a day?) followed by a 12+ hour fast. Just reading that is enough to make me gag... I know the 3 hour is a test to find out how your body processes the sugar and that you'd have to drink more of the gross-cola. But I'm aiming to call my OB on Monday to refuse. (a single cookie is causing serious nausea with this pregnancy - where M&Ms and candies were craved in the other 3)

Has anyone refused the 3 hour? If I'm already on the edge of GD, why would I mess with my body with this test (I feel its barbaric) if I can opt out request monitoring, education and insulin if necessary? I will happily (well grudgingly - but its for mine and baby's good) follow the diet recommendations, and monitor my sugar (yes with finger pokes if necessary.)

So has anyone refused....


----------



## donnaworkingmomto4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grumpy72_ga* 
So has anyone refused....

I refused and was disrespected, belittled and fired from the practice which banned me from all doctor options near my house(same network). I came prepared to refuse the nasty drink, it makes me sick and I won't drink it. I had my own blood sugar records and was willing to be monitored or eat or drink something else in place of that orange crap, but they actually accused me of putting my baby in danger(and guess what, although my numbers were higher than normal for a few weeks, I never exceeded the limit). I think they had just never had anyone refuse to go along with their every word.

Perhaps your doc will be more pleasant and listen to you. I am following the diet and testing from home and I feel so much better than I did under professional 'care'.


----------



## nixnux

Grumpy72_ga-
I passed the three hour test with flying colors but had been testing my blood 4 weeks before the test and was seeing some high results. I knew that I had some kind of sugar intolerance going on as I had GD with my previous pregnancy. I bought a new meter and my doctor gave me a prescription for the strips and I've been testing on my own ever since. I've kept my doctor informed and let him know that I have numbers that can get into the high 160's but it's pretty easy to control. He has worked with me the whole pregnancy and agreed that I can just take care of myself instead of seeing a nutritionist.

Maybe you can do some kind of arrangement where you test on your own and let him know how things are going. Good luck!


----------



## MomtoXane

I refused the 3hr and my OB consented to doing a fasting draw at every appointment (2wks) and had me see the nutritionist (who was worthless). I switched care providers and again refused the 3hr. I borrowed a meter and had three days of all high numbers, so they sent me to the diabetic counselor and got me all set up with my own supplies and everything. They tried telling me that my insurance would not cover it if I didn't have the 3hr GTT results to "confirm" I had GD. Then they told me that my numbers were high enough that if I did take the test I could end up with serious complications like a diabetic coma! Ugh...


----------



## bemommy

I was diagnosed GD during my last pregnancy, though my care provider now thinks that the results were flawed. But because I already have the monitor he'd much rather I test my levels than bother taking the GTT. . so I haven't refused the test. It's fine with me, I'd much rather avoid having the sit in the lab for 1 and then most likely 3 hours. I also feel more confident checking my levels twice a day so that I can better stay on top of things and hopefully keep everything in control with diet and exercise.


----------



## fairymom

I failed my hour and was given the option of taking the three hour or just to start monitoring and meet w/the diabetes clinic (counselor and dietian) and just be entered as having gd.So i went with what seemed better for me (I had gd in a previous pg so knew it would comeback) and didn't do the three hour. Why should I put myself through that when I knew what the results would be anyways?!


----------



## Grumpy72_ga

Well, I guess I'm going to take my chances tomorrow with my OB and hope he doesn't react like Elephantine's did, if he does my chance at VBA2C is dead in the water but I think he'll be reasonable! and a girl can still hope (so keep your fingers crossed for me!

The thing for me and the reason I don't want to do the 3 hour is I know something is and was going on before the 1 hr ... this pregnancy was a surprise and I had planned to talk with my GP for pre-diabetes testing before I found out I was preg! I also think I slipped under the wire with my last pregnancy and it was just missed - I had symptoms of hypoglycemia and thirst but managed to work with it. My first was a 7 lbs baby, my next was 7lbs 10oz (3 weeks early) and my last was 8 lbs 9 oz (a week late!) So a history (mum has type II diagnosed last year), I'm overweight (was working on losing), and a previous pregnancy with a 8.5 lbers and the right symptoms.

I rely pretty heavily on my instincts (that gut feeling) and I just don't think the load tolerance is right for me... it feels all wrong and frankly scares me! - but I can't describe any better than that.

I'm content to be labelled GD and be done with it... if my insurance doesn't cover the monitor, test strips, and counselling then fine... we'll do what we need to do and pay out of pocket ... I just really want to do the right thing... and forget the fooling around business. If that makes sense.

Just wanted to thank you all for commenting... it has helped!


----------



## ScootchsMom

I'm guessing I'll be joining you ladies later this week, so I wanted to jump in and say hi. I had mild GD with my DD's pregnancy, ended up with a c-section. DD was 9 lbs 2 oz. This pregnancy I'm gaining weight way too fast (already gained 40 lbs as of yesterday), I'm craving sugar and sweets all the time, craving carbs since day 1, have type II diabetes in the family. So I fit all of the risk factors unfortunately. I'm trying for a VBAC and have to get my weight gain under control somehow, or they aren't even going to "allow" me to VBAC in the hospital. Than I'm faced with having an HBAC that I'm not comfortable with or a RCS that I don't want. Not the place I want to be in for the next 16 weeks. I've agreed to take the 1 hour with a meal later this week, and assuming I'm going to fail it, I'll be skipping the 3 hour and going right to finger sticks 4 times a day. Just hoping to stay healthy and keep this little guy healthy.

Liz


----------



## emmaegbert

I had a 3hrGTT test yesterday (I am 28 weeks) and the hospital-based CNM called and told me it was "borderline" (officially "insulin resistant") and she recommends I follow the GD diet strictly for 3 weeks, exercise daily, and retest in 3 weeks to see if I come up negative, so that I am not classified as GD in their system. My fasting and 3 hr levels were fine. My 1hr was right on the line, and 2hr was elevated. I am relieved to have normal fasting levels, my understanding is that this is a good sign that diet modifications should be effective.

After thinking about it yesterday, I've decided to go ahead and get a glucometer and start testing myself. Even if I manage to avoid a GD classification, this seems like a sign that I should be on the watch for problems.

Also, I am seeing a HB midwife and really only using the hospital practice b/c it gets me all my labs and whatnot covered at 100%. But I can't do a HB with uncontrolled or insulin-dependent GD. However, I am right now assuming that won't be the case, that careful diet will be enough. All the more reason to just get a glucometer and not wait 3 more weeks. I will meet with the hospital nutritionist, but also plan to work carefully with my HB midwife on this.

I had a 3hrGTT at 20 weeks and was perfectly fine. I had two 3hrGTTs with my last preg (4 years ago) and was fine both times. So I don't think I have any underlying diabetes or glucose intolerance. My mom has typeII and so did her dad and brother. She probably had GD or something like that with me (they didn't monitor for it back then). So I do consider myself high risk for GD and for TypeII, I hope this is a good kick in the butt to do what is right for my health (and that it doesn't turn out to be more severe than that!)

UGH. I have been sort of dreading this and now I think I just KNOW that I have to get on top of my diet. Its a bit frustrating b/c I am actually really careful about what I eat already-- but, sigh, I do have a sweet tooth.

-Emma


----------



## baileyandmikey

Ok, so now I am spilling ketones. What does this mean, should I worry, and will they put me on meds??????????????????


----------



## Jannah6

s, All the best to you ladies. I had my DD on 1/20/09, she was born at 37 weeks & 2 days and weighed 7lbs 8oz. Her sugars were fine







:, but at 6days old she had to be hospitalized for 3 days due to jaundice


----------



## donnaworkingmomto4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baileyandmikey* 
Ok, so now I am spilling ketones. What does this mean, should I worry, and will they put me on meds??????????????????

I don't have much experience, but the ketones are a byproduct of a very lowcarb diet. I think some are ok, maybe too many could be bad. You might try adding in just a little more whole grain carb with your high protein meals, or more vegetables.


----------



## Grumpy72_ga

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baileyandmikey* 
Ok, so now I am spilling ketones. What does this mean, should I worry, and will they put me on meds??????????????????

Though I'm still in the diagnosing phase (repeating the 1 hr test) I bought a book on Managing GD and here is what is says about Ketones.

"*Ketones:* These are chemicals produced when the body Burns stored fat for energy. Excess ketones are spilled into the urine where they can be deteced with a simple test. Ketones may appear in the urine _when the blood glucose level is far above normal_ or when there is not enough carbohydrate available to convert into glucose (such as when a person is fasting, or just not eating enough carbohydrates.)"

and

"During pregnancy it often means that you aren't eating enough for you and baby."

So here are two thoughts... one monitor your sugar closely and make sure it isn't too high and if that is okay do as Elephantine suggests and increase your carbs.


----------



## Grumpy72_ga

Update on me.

I took my chances with my OB and refused the 3 hour test ... on the basis that I couldn't carb load the 300mg the way he wanted me to. He got back to me at 9:30pm and I explained to him how much trouble I was having eating sweets in general let alone loading that much sugar into my system for 3 days. He refused to let me class myself as a GD mom - yet, because of the ramifications to baby after birth - such as testing and monitoring sugars etc.

He offered me the option of repeating the 1 hr test, and suggested that I lightly load for 1-2 days prior to the test and fast 12 hrs (instead of eating - prior to the test.) He's pretty sure I'll pass... and we'll monitor again at 24 weeks like normal. If I don't he said I'd have to do the 3 hour test but to only load up to 150mg instead of the 300mg diet he recommended!

Seemed reasonable to me ... and he also suggested that I could load with things like dried fruit instead of the sugary oreo cookies and chocolate bars (which ordinarily would appeal to me! LOL!)

So I'm hoping to get in Tuesday for the GD test and in the mean time he got super excited when I suggested that I'd attempt to follow some of the guidelines for the GD diet, just because my babies are getting bigger - his exact words "Would that other mom's to be would follow that diet - because its great for optimum nutrition!" LOL!


----------



## baileyandmikey

Thanks for all the words of wisdom


----------



## emmaegbert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grumpy72_ga* 
he got super excited when I suggested that I'd attempt to follow some of the guidelines for the GD diet, just because my babies are getting bigger - his exact words "Would that other mom's to be would follow that diet - because its great for optimum nutrition!" LOL!

Yeah, both my MWs (hospital and HB) have said something similar about the GD diet, that its just extremely healthy, especially combined with the fact that I eat lots and lots of fresh produce and cook almost all my own food and stay away from processed stuff. They both are happy to hear that I am planning to follow the diet for the rest of pregnancy even if I pass my third 3hrGTT. (Passed first, borderline result on second. Unfortunately there is no option to do alternative tests here, though I'll ask about more about it. I think the hospital protocol is pretty strict on this... of course I hope not to deliver there, but just in case I'd rather NOT be classified as GD or suspected GD if I can help it).

Meanwhile- my HB MW suggests I just get an on sale/bare bones glucometer and start testing my sugars- more frequently for a bit and then maybe just fasting levels if everything else is looking okay and some occasional after-meal levels. The hospital MW practice is adamantly against that. Weird. They don't want me treating myself "like a sick person." My feeling is that I'd like to have more control over my (and my baby's) health and its not about being sick and worried, but about being proactive and informed. Sigh. It just means I'm not likely to get a prescription to cover the sticks unless I actually get the "official" GD diagnosis (which obviously I don't want).

So-- I am new here and have some food questions for you mamas who've been dealing with this longer:

Do people have especially good/useful books or websites to recc on managing GD? I am vegetarian (ovo/lacto) but I assume that is mainstream enough nowadays that there will be modifications for veg diets in there. I am sorry if its been discussed before... I read the first few and last few pages of this thread- too overwhelmed to read it all!

Does anyone use agave syrup? What do you think about those supposed "low glycemic" sweeteners? Does it really matter? Obviously I'd still be using with extreme moderation. I'm not planning to use any chemical sweeteners, but what do you all think about stevia?

I just opened a brand new cookbook (an xmas gift I hadn't even looked at) and by chance first page was a recipe for home-made almond/cashew milk. yum! I'm going to try it tomorrow. It looks pretty easy- if its tasty I'm happy to share. Should be pretty low in sugars compared to cow milk and I'm wondering if it might make a nice "ice cream" with fruit.


----------



## cdahlgrd

I have a question: What is this 3 day carbo loading diet before the 3 hour test? and why?

I didn't do that at all and in fact was low carbing. Would that have affected my testing outcome?


----------



## tif22

I am 16 weeks pregnant and have gestational diabetes.

I am having a problem with my blood sugar going up at night.

I have been diet controled for a week now and it is going well except for @ night.

Last night my blood sugar was 5.0 2 hours after dinner (8pm) and I had a snack of some cheese and pickles (only 2 grams carbs) and in the morning my sugar was 5.6!!! I a higher carb snack like a yogurt or skipping snack all together and nothing works.

I can't seem to get it down to under 5.3!

I am getting really frusterated!

any suggestions.

-tif


----------



## fairymom

I wish I could offer you some advice but I've never really had that issue and from what I've read here it is common for some people but don't know what they have done to help it.

I did want to give you a hug and keep this bumped as this thread has been kind of slow as of late.I hope this means everyone is doing well! I have been doing so much better since I was put on meds 3-4 weeks ago and I am stressing less on the gd.

Hang in there I hope someone has an answer for you.I do know it was recommened for me to have 2 carbs servings as a bedtime snack and unless my dinner results are way high I follow that- if they are high I still try to do at least one carb serving. Something high in fiber and paired with a protien is good- like whole wheat crackers and cheese or 1/2- small apple with peanut butter.If its high I try to just have a cup of skim milk- there are 13 gms of carbs and 8 gms of protien in skim milk (i dunno if that converts the same in Canada though!Look at the nutrional vaules to check- but its a good protien to carb ratio).Good luck!

Also a note my fasting is higher the earlier I get up and test- don't know if that really makes a difference but if I test at 5am its higher than if i test at 6am.So if I get up that early I don't tet for an hour but I also don't eat anything (or drink) till I doo my fasting test!


----------



## bemommy

When are you having your bedtime snack? I know during my last pregnancy that if I had the snack too early then my numbers the next morning would be high. As the pregnancy progressed I actually pushed the nighttime snack later and later.

Had my appointment yesterday. Ob is very happy with my blood sugar numbers. I'm at 19-20 weeks so hoping they can stay good with diet and exercise.


----------



## geekgolightly

I am really overweight and as such, at risk for GD. Currently, I am 16 weeks and the past few days I have noticed that even if I eat a meal, small or large, I am very sleepy and will nap for an hour or so, and a couple hours after that want to eat all over again. I also have not been craving sweets at all this pregnancy and normally I love sweets.

I don't have an appointment for another week, should I just go ahead and buy a monitor and start testing just to see? Or, am I making a mountain out of a molehill?


----------



## tak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *geekgolightly* 
I am really overweight and as such, at risk for GD. Currently, I am 16 weeks and the past few days I have noticed that even if I eat a meal, small or large, I am very sleepy and will nap for an hour or so, and a couple hours after that want to eat all over again. I also have not been craving sweets at all this pregnancy and normally I love sweets.

I don't have an appointment for another week, should I just go ahead and buy a monitor and start testing just to see? Or, am I making a mountain out of a molehill?

Try changing your diet first -- eat high protein and super low carb and see how you feel after a few days.

*tif22* -- some people have huge troubles with their fasting levels. Have you tried experimenting with something like a sugar-free cereal w/skim milk? Maybe try something like that one night and then something high in protein, like mixed nuts, another night and see if the numbers change.


----------



## kdtmom2be

Tiff22: have you been tested for GD? What were your test numbers? Those post meal and fasting numbers seem pretty ok to me. Even when not pregnant my fasting number is 5.2-5.6. Remember that there is some error in the test as well (+- 0.5 I think?). Also, look up some info, in this thread and on the internet, about the "dawn effect". Basically your body is producing sugars to wake your body up. How soon after first waking are you testing? If you are waiting to test until you shower, get dressed and ready for work etc, then you can expect that your numbers will be a bit higher than if you had tested while still in bed 5 min after waking.

At any rate, this is why I don't like the GTT and other arbitrary test methods for diabetes. My numbers are not abnormal for ME, but may be for some. My MIL has fasting levels around 4.5 all the time but I don't think I've EVER tested lower than 4.8. When not pregnant I have the same fasting levels as when I am pregnant, but if I were being monitored by a dietician they'd have me on insulin in a heartbeat and that is just NOT right. I do have to limit my carbs, as my post-meal numbers are WAY higher when pregnant if I don't limit my carb intake to 30-50g per serving.

Good luck! And yes, I agree, it's been super quite around here and I hope that is because everyone is doing well! I know that a lot of our more active posters were due in Febuary, so hopefully they are holding thier babies by now


----------



## Rikki

For problems with dawn phenomenon, a lot of people like to have a snack before bed. Some things that work are a half peanut butter sandwich (use whole wheat bread), crackers with peanut butter, see the trend? Use something that's a fast carb like bread, with something slow carb like peanut butter.

Dawn phenomenon happens when your liver dumps glycogen into your system as your body is getting ready to wake up. Test immediately upon rising, don't wait until after you've showered, had a cup of coffee, gotten the kids off to school, etc., since that will skew your waking result.

If you need a meter, there's no reason to purchase one! Lots of times there are coupons in your weekly circulars for the drug stores that will have the One Touch meters for free. You can also go here for a free meter, just answer the questions "pretending" you're a T1 diabetic who takes insulin and tests more than 4 times a day.







All of the meter companies give meters away for free... they make money on the test strips being $1 a piece. These One Touch meters come with a sample of 10 test strips. If you need the meter right away, call your doctor and ask them if they have a meter for you, and if not, ask them for the name of the meter rep that they deal with. Call or email that rep and they'll get you a meter for free too. Calling the meter company directly for a meter is usually pointless, they don't like to give them away over the phone...weirdos.


----------



## tak

Officially, in Canada at least, fasting levels of over 5.2 are enough for a diagnosis of GD. In a non-pregnant person, that's categorized as pre-diabetic.

*tif22*, have you talked to your doctor or midwife about your fasting numbers? High fasting numbers are one reason they'll discuss insulin therapy -- you may just need a slow-acting insulin shot at night.


----------



## mythreesonz

I have high fasting numbers also. And I suspect that Dawn effect. I have had to push my bedtime snack to 1-2am. If I eat something then and wake up at 7:30am and test then I have a number under my limit. If I have a snack at 12 or 3 am I get a higher number.(I am having the same snack I drink an atkins drink same flavor etc....) Oddly if I have ice cream before bed and then my 2am snack I have very low numbers(60-70's)


----------



## cdahlgrd

My fasting numbers were a little high. I figured out that i needed to excercise for 15-30 minutes in the evening and then have a high fiber/protien snack at bedtime AND eat a high protein snack at abou 3am (handful of almonds). My sugars were crashing in the middle of the night otherwise, and then my liver would over compensate. So I had to keep my carbs as stable as I could (ice cream would make me crash super fast and then rebound super high!!).


----------



## mythreesonz

I am wondering something and will ask the Dr tommorrow but figured I would ask here also.
My fasting numbers are high (105-115) unless I get up at 2am to eat. I eat at 2am and then test around 7:30am. The Dr knows this and is fine but the last 2 days that isn't really working anymore either. Today was 110 yesterday was 97. Anyways it got me thinking I have been falling asleep around 8pm every night and then getting up at 2 for my snack. Could I just test at 2am since I am getting 6 hours of sleep? When I get up at 2am I am up for at least an hour to an hour and a half so I am not even sleeping 5 hours.
My Dr would rather control me diet wise. I am on Glyburide at bedtime Which is another issue If I am taking it at 8pm then I am going almost 12 hours before testing. There is no way my body will stay up past 8 no matter how I try. So my thought is take my meds at 8 sleep till 2 test and have my snack. This way it is 6 hours fasting and 6 hours for my meds. and maybe I will miss that dawn effect?


----------



## emmaegbert

wow, how do you all eat a snack at 2AM? Do you set an alarm? I cosleep with my 4yo (and, um, my husband) I can't imagine they'd like that. I am SO tired already, I can't imagine waking up to eat in the middle of the night.

My fasting numbers have been a little higher than what "they" want to see, which is under 90 (some mornings I've been over 90, others under, though the highest so far has been 97) but I've just been testing myself and only now am I officially supposed to report my numbers. I figure I had 10 days to sort of get some info before anyone is looking over my shoulder... Oh, and everything else has been under their limits except two times when I ate something that apparently was too carby for me. I so want to avoid the pressure to be more and more medically managed. So, fooling around with nighttime snack is basically it? Or pushing my evening exercise later?

(I am also planning a HB and starting to really consider dropping out of my medical shadow care if my numbers stay pretty low and stable from diet and exercise).


----------



## PicklinQueen

Hi mamas, new to this thread...
I'm in my 32d week and freshly diagnosed with borderline GD, have been testing for about 5 days and never once have gone over the limits set by my drs. Anyone else out there who has both GD and Celiac? I feel like alot of the gluten-free products out there are fast-burning carbs, it's alot harder to find whole grain products or high-fiber products.
I've been really anxious about baby ( who's measuring 3 weeks ahead), and my mom had me early ( I was born 6 weeks early, but still wighed 6.5 pounds... undiagnosed GD anyone?) so am concerned about early labor.
it's nice to be sharing this experience with other women, thanks fo rbeing out there!


----------



## fairymom

my3sons- how long have you been on glyburide? I've been on it about 3-4 weeks now and its starting to work really well. Alos how many weeks are you? When I first started the meds it took my body 2 weeks to really get adjusted and I had to play with what time of day I took it at my mw told me at first at night then in the am. For me when i took it at night before bed my fasting #s went up which had never been a problem before. Now I take it right before lunch and it keeps my lunch and dinner #s down- which was where my problem was all along. How about trying to take your med at 2am instead of before bed that may help keep fasting results down? My mw was ok with me finding the right time of day to take it. Also since I've hit the magical 30 week mark I've noticed my results have been lower and even lower still now at 31 weeks- almost so low I worry about hypoglycmia(sp?). Like my 2 hours after meals are in the 80s! I am planning on talking to my mw about this on mon.

PicklinQueen- I had gd w/ds4 and was treated for it until 32 weeks- he came early at 34 wks weighing 5lbs 12oz. If you figure in 1/2 a lb a week of growth for the last 6 weeks (if he had stayed put) he would've probably weighed 8 to 8 1/2 lb full term- my other dc were all between 7lb 12oz and 8 lb 13oz- and no gd w/any of them.You could just have nice healthy sized babes! Los aren't considered BIG unless they are over 9 and 1/2 lbs or even 10!

Also I have always measured big (actually 3 weeks ahead!) with all of my children.And with this one too. As long as it isn't a big sudden jump the drs and mws aren't usually worried. Was this a sudden jump in measurement or has it bee happening steadily for awhile?

Ds4 who was born 6 weeks early was just fine- he needed a sugar bottle once to bring up his blood sugars (being so early he was unable to nurse immediately after birth so suagr bottle in the NICU was the way to go). He had no breathing problems (sometimes assciotatied w/gd babies) and was in the hospital only a week before going home. He had to learn to suck which he picked up on 2-3 days after birth and by the time he went home he had gained almost all the weight back he had lost. And he is a healthy on target BIG(tall) boy today. Try to not stress on anything- just hang in there you only have 6-8 weeks left enjoy it. As for the gd you already past the 30 wk mark and will probably be able to manage it with just your diet- I know it hard but it can be done. And the mamas on here have great advice on food- I can't really help with the gluteen-free products as I don't know very much about it! Sorry.

I hope eveyone is having a good day/week/pg!


----------



## baileyandmikey

Ugh, update on me. Now seeing and Endochrinologist, was on glyburide for about two weeks, have been pulled off now, and forced into doing the three hour GTT today, fun, whatever, but I am over 37 weeks now, so this is all getting on my nerves!


----------



## fairymom

baileyandmikey- why are they still trying to do so much to/for you? it kinda seems crazy to me by the time they get whatever results their looking for you'll have had lo! It would be driving me crazy too. Hang in there- think positively maybe just next week when your 38 wks you'll have him.I know when I get to 37 I'll start doing what I can to get labor going! That's about 6 wks away for me!










Can I ask why they took you off the Glyburide? Was it helping to keep your #s low or no? Or did they go too low?I am on it too that's why I ask.Seems to be working for me right now.


----------



## emmaegbert

Bailyandmikey, I agree that sounds crazy. At 37 weeks why not just monitor what your blood sugar is *actually* doing rather than what it would do in a totally artificial scenario? What are they really going to learn that would change treatment at this point anyway? Baby isn't growing much anymore, and so the main risks I imagine would be the hyper/hypoglycemia for the baby after the birth, right?

And yeah- I had my son at 38 weeks (spontaneously) so it can happen.


----------



## mythreesonz

I have been on Glyburide since mid December. Started with one with breakfast and then went to another at bedtime. and then 2 at bedtime. So I am taking 3 total. My meds have not increased in a month. I am 27 weeks right now. And was diagnosed rather early at 14 weeks(history of GD but the last time I don't think I really had it. I didn't change my diet at all and was always within range.I could even eat cake with dinner) The Dr keeps telling me Insulin not sure why we can not increase another 2.5 mg on Glyburide at bed. I am only on 7.5 right now total.
There was a few nights I was taking it at 2am and had lower numbers along with my snack. And then it changed. The other day I took meds at 2am and had my snack and woke up to a 118. I haven't been able to bring it down since then. However my post meal numbers are all in range even with eating pizza etc... I think I may ask if I can switch and take the morning dose at night.


----------



## fairymom

mythreesonz- I've only been on glyburide for about a month and at the lowest dose.I was put on it at 27 weeks and it didn't seem to help for the first two weeks then all of a sudden it did and has since. don't know if it has to do with the magic 30 wk mark (gd is sopposed to peak at 30 wks then blood sugars are sopposed to start to drop after that) or if it just took that long to get my body used to it. I am at 31 wks now and have the best results of the whole pg- rarely any high results- and when I do have them its because I didn't take it long enough before lunch- that's when I take it and it helps w/ the rest of the day.

I am sorry I can't offer you an advice but hope things get better for you in the next few weeks.

Are you following a gd diet now? have you tried not eating and not taking your meds at bedtime just one day to see what your fasting results are w/o? Your body/metabolisim after a while gets "used" to what you are doing so maybe doing something "different" may surprise it- I had to do this- change weekly what I was eating and sometimes when so that my body wouldn't get to used to foods.


----------



## emmaegbert

what do you eat for bfast (esp diet-controlled mamas)?

My fasting numbers and 1-hour post-prandial numbers have been fine OTHER than after breakfast. I've been fooling around with it and will continue but sheesh. It seems like I can't have anything.

Today I went from 79 fasting to over 160 and I had: less than a 1/4c (dry) of steel-cut oats (NOT quick, instant, or even rolled oats) with a quarter-tsp of agave, a tbl of flaxmeal and about 2 tbl of milk, plus an egg and tea with stevia and half a raw green pepper. Tomorrow I am going to try just an egg and tea with raw veggies, but that seems like such an unsatisfying breakfast to me.









I WAS testing 2-hours post-prandial and with that bfast was under 120. But testing at one-hour, well, its def making my blood sugar spike.

No other meals are doing that and I def eat way more. No grains other than quinoa, so I guess it may be my beloved oatmeal. Or, maybe its just the time of day?? I'd love to get in some exercise but at that time of day I just don't have time! I've got to wash up, clean up, pack up, get people ready for school and work, get myself ready for school, etc.


----------



## tak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
what do you eat for bfast (esp diet-controlled mamas)?

My fasting numbers and 1-hour post-prandial numbers have been fine OTHER than after breakfast. I've been fooling around with it and will continue but sheesh. It seems like I can't have anything.

Today I went from 79 fasting to over 160 and I had: less than a 1/4c (dry) of steel-cut oats (NOT quick, instant, or even rolled oats) with a quarter-tsp of agave, a tbl of flaxmeal and about 2 tbl of milk, plus an egg and tea with stevia and half a raw green pepper. Tomorrow I am going to try just an egg and tea with raw veggies, but that seems like such an unsatisfying breakfast to me.









I WAS testing 2-hours post-prandial and with that bfast was under 120. But testing at one-hour, well, its def making my blood sugar spike.

No other meals are doing that and I def eat way more. No grains other than quinoa, so I guess it may be my beloved oatmeal. Or, maybe its just the time of day?? I'd love to get in some exercise but at that time of day I just don't have time! I've got to wash up, clean up, pack up, get people ready for school and work, get myself ready for school, etc.

Could be the oatmeal. A lot of women have trouble with carbs in the morning as the body is waking up for the day and that often spikes blood sugar anyway.

My breakfast was/is almost always the same: a piece of Silver Hills Squirrelly bread (organic bread made without flour -- lots of fibre and low carb), toasted, with butter, cheese and two sunny-side up eggs, eaten with a knife and fork. I'm pretty sick of eggs after three months of nearly identical breakfasts, but I've never had a high reading after bf.


----------



## birthangeldoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
what do you eat for bfast (esp diet-controlled mamas)?

My fasting numbers and 1-hour post-prandial numbers have been fine OTHER than after breakfast. I've been fooling around with it and will continue but sheesh. It seems like I can't have anything.

Today I went from 79 fasting to over 160 and I had: less than a 1/4c (dry) of steel-cut oats (NOT quick, instant, or even rolled oats) with a quarter-tsp of agave, a tbl of flaxmeal and about 2 tbl of milk, plus an egg and tea with stevia and half a raw green pepper. Tomorrow I am going to try just an egg and tea with raw veggies, but that seems like such an unsatisfying breakfast to me.









I WAS testing 2-hours post-prandial and with that bfast was under 120. But testing at one-hour, well, its def making my blood sugar spike.

No other meals are doing that and I def eat way more. No grains other than quinoa, so I guess it may be my beloved oatmeal. Or, maybe its just the time of day?? I'd love to get in some exercise but at that time of day I just don't have time! I've got to wash up, clean up, pack up, get people ready for school and work, get myself ready for school, etc.


Oatmeal totally spikes my blood sugars. Generally for breakfast I eat some cheese, and some yogurt. It leaves my blood sugars in good shape afterwards. I only test 2 hours post meal though, which is what my doc is having me do.


----------



## emmaegbert

hmm I've never heard of that bread so I looked it up- is it Canadian? Or am I wrong about that? I have been eating absolutely no bread, nothing based on any sort of wheat or rice... millet didn't work out either... ugh. There's just not much left. I'll fool around w/ breakfast for a few more days and then probably just resign myself to eggs every day for the next 7-12 weeks.


----------



## emmaegbert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *birthangeldoula* 
Oatmeal totally spikes my blood sugars. Generally for breakfast I eat some cheese, and some yogurt. It leaves my blood sugars in good shape afterwards. I only test 2 hours post meal though, which is what my doc is having me do.

Are you eating plain yogurt? I don't want to eat any artificial sweeteners, and I was also told to not eat fruit at breakfast (usually I would have plain yogurt with fruit if I have yogurt, but I've been avoiding much in the way of milk/yogurt products b/c milk is so sugary).

I'm thinking about tomorrow trying fruit (plain grapefruit) and eggs for bkfast and see if that works.


----------



## tak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
hmm I've never heard of that bread so I looked it up- is it Canadian? Or am I wrong about that? I have been eating absolutely no bread, nothing based on any sort of wheat or rice... millet didn't work out either... ugh. There's just not much left. I'll fool around w/ breakfast for a few more days and then probably just resign myself to eggs every day for the next 7-12 weeks.

Yeah, it's a Canadian company, but they do stock it in the States:
Store Locater for Silver Hills Bakery

It's the only kind of sandwich/toast bread I buy even when I'm not pregnant because it's so darn tasty!


----------



## SandyBeachBums

I had GD with my 3rd pregnancy. Now I'm 20 weeks pregnant and I'm afraid I probably have it again. My midwife this time is wonderful and very hands off so far. I love her. She isn't going to test me till 28 weeks. She wants me eating like I did previously. I remember it, but I had to go every week to a nutritionist and it got so boring. I just ate the same things all the time.

Are there any threads for menus yet? I would love to see what others are eating.


----------



## emmaegbert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SandyBeachBums* 
I had GD with my 3rd pregnancy. Now I'm 20 weeks pregnant and I'm afraid I probably have it again. My midwife this time is wonderful and very hands off so far. I love her. She isn't going to test me till 28 weeks. She wants me eating like I did previously. I remember it, but I had to go every week to a nutritionist and it got so boring. I just ate the same things all the time.

Are there any threads for menus yet? I would love to see what others are eating.

I started one but its a few pages back. I'd love to hear what people are successfully doing though! So far I am making a lot of interesting quinoa dishes...


----------



## emmaegbert

so... one more question. I went on a pretty strict diet right at 28 weeks when I got the bad test result. I also started exercising at least once, usually 2x per day. Then 10 days later when I had my next MW appt I had actually LOST 3 pounds from 4 weeks earlier. She didn't seem disturbed by it (I'm overweight though not huge, so maybe it just doesn't matter if I don't gain normal speed). Is that common with this? I am actually not feeling hungry with the way I have been eating, and I think I am eating plenty of food.


----------



## tak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
so... one more question. I went on a pretty strict diet right at 28 weeks when I got the bad test result. I also started exercising at least once, usually 2x per day. Then 10 days later when I had my next MW appt I had actually LOST 3 pounds from 4 weeks earlier. She didn't seem disturbed by it (I'm overweight though not huge, so maybe it just doesn't matter if I don't gain normal speed). Is that common with this? I am actually not feeling hungry with the way I have been eating, and I think I am eating plenty of food.

Same thing happened to me. I ended up losing weight over Christmas too -- the diet is pretty restrictive so most holiday foods were off limits for me. As long as you're not hungry, it's all good! Babe will take from you what it needs.


----------



## kdtmom2be

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
what do you eat for bfast (esp diet-controlled mamas)?

Today I went from 79 fasting to over 160 and I had: less than a 1/4c (dry) of steel-cut oats (NOT quick, instant, or even rolled oats) with a quarter-tsp of agave, a tbl of flaxmeal and about 2 tbl of milk, plus an egg and tea with stevia and half a raw green pepper. Tomorrow I am going to try just an egg and tea with raw veggies, but that seems like such an unsatisfying breakfast to me.









Try having the eggs first, waiting 30 minutes, then having the remainder of your breakfast. You KNOW that the eggs are not going to spike your sugars as they are all fats and proteins. And it will get your body going a bit so when you eat the rest of your breakfast it's ready for the amount of carbs you are eating. (26g in the oats, 3g in the pepper, 2.5g in flax, ~2g in milk = approx 33.5g carbs) I would agree that it is probably the oatmeal that is spiking your sugars. Save it for lunch or split your breakfast.

I have a slice of toast with cheese melted on it and often put my eggs on top of the toast either scrambled or sunny-side up. Bread will have anywhere from 12g-25g of carbs per slice though, read your package, it will depend on ingredients and slice size/thickness. Omlets with meat, veggies and cheese work well for me too, or quiche.


----------



## fairymom

For breaksfast I have toast- either just whole wheat w/pb or raisin cinamon w/cream cheese (this is my fav) and then test 2hrs after and have something bigger (like eggs2 and toast agian or an english muffin or just a bowl of cereal).I was told 2 carb servings but found I can only have 1 for breakfast than 2 for the am snack and build up to 3-4 of lunch.

I have found that milk (haven't really tried yougurt because I can't stand it plain) doesn't do much to my sugars as long as I onliy drink one to one and a 1/2 cups.I watch my protien intake very closely and skim milk has 13 grms of carbs and 8 grams of protien which is a ratio of more than half. Who knew milk had so much protien?

Things I have to stay away from pasta (unless its the protien enriched kind), pizza, and all red (tomato based) sauce.And oatmeal!

Last night we went out for Valentines and I splurged-I had forgotten to take my glyburide earlier in the day so I took it about an hour and a half before dinner! I had "black beans"(i wouldn't have said they were black beans thye looked more like chili beans), broccoli, 1/2 a chicken breast- all things that don't mess my sugars and to treat myself some tortilla chips and bean based queso dip for app and for dessert chocolate chip cake w/ice cream and chocolate sauce- no i did not eat these all to myself i had help from my dh and ds14.But usually i wouldn't even look at them! so my two hour result was...106! can you believe it!? It felt so nice to treat myself after being so restricted for the past 3 months!


----------



## emmaegbert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tak* 
Yeah, it's a Canadian company, but they do stock it in the States:
Store Locater for Silver Hills Bakery

It's the only kind of sandwich/toast bread I buy even when I'm not pregnant because it's so darn tasty!

Hmm, well, nothing in California but I see a Whole Foods on there in Oregon... once they told me at WF that I can special request anything that they sell even at other stores, so I guess its worth a try...

Today I had some soy sausage, quinoa-cheese-egg "pancakes", raw green peppers and tea with milk for breakfast. An hour later by BG was 101.

I guess its the oats. I am supposed to test 1 hour after, not 2... at 2hrs I was fine with the steel cut oats. Too bad. The carbs in 1/4 c steel-cut oats should be about 22/23 (subtracting the dietary fiber) and I was actually having *less* than 1/4 c dry. When I look at the info on the flaxmeal it says that the carbs are all dietary fiber. Of course 2 tbl of milk are adding some sugars too I guess. Doesn't seem like such a huge carb load but I guess my morning self can't take it. And I'm not exactly going to pack oatmeal to go for lunch (I'm often working at the library during my son's school hours), so, I guess I'll just be making it for the guys and foregoing it until the baby comes.

I haven't tried bread for breakfast but I have a feeling that wouldn't be much better. And to me much less satisfying. Its all what you're used to I guess. It sure is a pain to be a vegetarian, full-time-student mom with GD, so much effort just to eat food that is satisfying, balanced, not overprocessed (um, soy sausage anyone? sigh) and not affecting my blood sugars.

We have a family sit-down breakfast every morning and then usually get ourselves out of the house. I am trying to figure out some way that I don't have to make two entirely different breakfasts, and that we can still share a meal at the table together, and get it on there by 6:15 (and with no microwave). Ugh. This morning my son was really complaining about no oatmeal. It will be nice when we can eat the same food again.


----------



## kdtmom2be

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairymom* 
Things I have to stay away from pasta (unless its the protien enriched kind), pizza, and all red (tomato based) sauce.And oatmeal!

I was REALLY surprised at the amount of sugar that companies add to thier tomato sauces. I didn't realize that I was buying so much sugar before I was pregnant. We're on a budget and I was buying the big bulk containers of Prego (2 x 1.5L I think?) and they have 22g carbs per 1/2 cup. Now I buy a sauce that has 6g per 1/2 cup and that works out a lot better for me! The rest of the family isn't too keen on it yet, but I guess they'll just have to get used to it. That way I can eat about 1/2cup of dry pasta (so about 1 cup cooked).


----------



## emmaegbert

interesting about red sauce. I was wondering why that was on the "no" list but it makes sense now. The ones I buy usually have either 8 or 11 carbs for a half a cup, so I couldn't figure out what was "wrong" with them, esp b/c I don't eat a half-cup anyway (maybe the organic tomato sauces have less sugar?) Actually I haven't been eating ANY pasta at all, but just having the red sauce to cook/flavor certain things.


----------



## fairymom

Does this make any sense? I had my mw appt yesterday (w/one I hadn't seen yet in this pg) and she want to up my glyburide meds!

I've been on glyburide for about a month now and my numbers have been steadily DEcreasing this whole time- the only exception when I've forgotten to take the meds and take them late. But she was very adiment about the fact that I could still take a higher dose (right now I am on the lowest dose possible) and may need to do that. Like I said my numbers have been steadily decreasing and have even gotten so low in the afternoon that if I test because I feel shaky and sick I've found them to be at like 65! Even at 2 hours after a meal! I mentioned this to her and she just blew it off.

When i talk about my numbers going down I mean my 2 hr postmeal.They used to be (before and just after starting glyburide) 126-139 and now they are 90s- 115 (and 115 is after a 4-5 carb serving meal- usaually I only allow myself 3 carb servings at meals but sometimes have an extra cup of milk).My fasting numbers have never really been a problem or after breakfast.I was starting to feel really good about handling the gd and now she throws this at me!

She didn't change the dose but I am afraid that if I have even one high no next time she will. I really hope I see my usual mw she and I have a much better relationship and I feel she actually listens!

But does this make any sense to anyone?Doesn't it seem better to be on the lowest dose possilbe than to raise it just because we can!


----------



## emmaegbert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairymom* 
Does this make any sense? I had my mw appt yesterday (w/one I hadn't seen yet in this pg) and she want to up my glyburide meds!

[...]

But does this make any sense to anyone?Doesn't it seem better to be on the lowest dose possilbe than to raise it just because we can!

Doesn't sound right to me. I am not on medication so maybe there is some info I am missing here, but it just doesn't make sense. Can you call and have a phone consult with the MW you usually see? Or with a doc? Also, what happens if you just decline to take the higher dose but your numbers stay okay?


----------



## fairymom

I doesn't seem right to me either. I talked to my mom yesterday (she's an rn) and she reminded me that the meds are a pill so if the mw I saw mon. does raise my dose I can always just cut them in half. But before I go to those lenghts I am going to find out when the other mws that I usually see have their clinic days and try to just go on those days- feel a lot more comfortable w/them and have been able to communicate well w/them this whole pg. My mom also made me see they she did not raise the dose and I've got a week to show that the current dose is working.

I've got a game plan now and feel better about it.


----------



## MomtoXane

I went in for my induction last Tuesday at 39w1d. My doctor broke my water at 9am, started pitocin at 10am, and I got my epideral at 11am. I was 4cm 75% and -1 when we started. Around 2pm I started getting really uncomfortable. They checked me and I was 6-7cm, 90% and +1. Things moved really quickly and just half an hour later they checked me and I was complete and +3! Three good pushes and he was born!

Ace Zachariah arrived on February 10th, 2:44pm 6lbs 10oz 18.5"

My blood sugar was tested every hour and remained steady at about 90. Baby was tested after the birth and got a 58, well within normal. I've been able to eat normally and my highest number so far was 110. It's so worth it to have been through everything and now have a happy healthy new baby.


----------



## emmaegbert

Congratulations MomtoXane! That is wonderful!

(and, I bet you enjoy eating normally again- I know I will!)


----------



## fairymom

Congrats! You've inspiried me today- only 8ish wks left!


----------



## alaskagirl

Just jumping in here. I'm 33 wks. Been eating a GD diet pretty much from the beginning of the preg. I have sugar issues when not preggo. I found a good night snack that works well for me.

Yogurt smoothie
1 cup plain yogurt (have read about the other stuff, starts with an F but haven't looked for it here yet.)
1/2 cup frozen mixed berries, the kind I'm getting have like 9 grams fiber per serving
about 4 icecubes
little water
stevia to sweeten

blend in my magic bullet (my most favorite kitchen item)

I'm pretty intolorant, but an hour after I'm still in the 120s.

And I've read people talking about being so sick of eggs. I'm definitly at that point. But I started sauteing sp? onion and green pepper first then throwing my eggs in. Then I'll top it with some sauted ham and cheese. Eat like that or put it in a low card tortilla with salsa.

I'm very thankful for this thread!


----------



## emmaegbert

Alaskagirl, I made a milk-and-berry smoothie but I'll try yogurt (or kefir) next time, its probably better b/c those sugars get eaten up a bit by the bacteria, right?

I'm happy b/c today b/c the blood sugar police (the diabetes-in-pregnancy team at the hospital where I am getting my prenatal care) called me about my sugar/diet/exercise logs, which I email in weekly, they said it all looks great and don't change anything and no indication that I need meds. Yay. Then I talked to the hospital-based MW and she said no size checks or NSTs until 36 weeks, and then she wants me to do the minimum that I can (b/c she admits that they often seem to find problems that aren't there). And she said if 50% or more of my blood sugar readings are above the limit and unexplained, then they look at medication. Wow- I am relieved. I thought that they would be more aggressive than that. I am getting good readings way more than 50% of the time.

I'm planning a HB (which I can't totally tell the hospital practice about, though the CNMs kinda know), but really I can only do that if everything is going well with diet and exercise, so, I am feeling much more upbeat than I was 3 weeks ago when I got this diagnosis.

I'm still losing weight. Nobody seems upset about it. I guess its normal with the GD diet? I'm actually eating quite a bit lower carb than the meal plan they gave me. I think I've lost over 10lbs since my last appt 4 weeks ago. (I'm 31 weeks now). Makes me wonder if I should stay on this diet after baby for a couple months, maybe with my metabolism it would help me actually lose the baby weight (or, at this rate, lose the "baby" weight I still have from my 4yo since I think I'm now only about 8lbs up from my pre-preg weight with this one...) Weird. Like I said earlier, I am overweight anyway so I guess its no real cause for alarm. I think I am eating a really nutrient-packed diet, plenty of veggies, healthy fats, etc., so baby should be getting plenty of what it needs.


----------



## fairymom

I was told weight loss on a gd dietfor the first few weeks -month is norm and not to be worried. I have been on the diet since about 20 wks have not gained any weight my whole pg and actually am at -3 lbs.Sometimes I feel this is good at other times not so much and worry lo will be small.

emmaeggbert- great news on your results and support!


----------



## mythreesonz

I am just wondering something. After oh 14 weeks of testing I just noticed my monitor gives me a 7 day average. Does anyone know what that means.
My average is 117.
My post meals numbers are still pretty low. I am following the GD diet but do have cheats and as long as its not a sugar cheat I am staying in range. My fastings however are still Iffy. I have to really play around every week to get a decent number. This week I am eating a granola bar and taking my meds at 11pm and testing at 6am. And I am staying in range. However I have learned that I stay in range 7-10 days then it doesn't work anymore and I have to move things around again. Not sure what to do next.


----------



## BHappy

Hello Mamas, I'd love to join you.









A bit about me:
I'm 6.5 weeks pregnant with our 4th child. My first babes were twins, and I had a fairly mainstream pregnancy and unmedicated birth. I did the GTT and passed, so no worry of GD then. My second pregnancy, I felt much more confident and opted out of all "unnecessary" tests. One of which was the GTT, especially since I hadn't had any history with previous pregnancy. At the birth of my daughter (who came at 35 weeks and was 8.5 pounds!), she had shoulder dystocia, and my daughter's BS fell at birth, then regained itself. Due to those factors, my MW thinks I may have had undiagnosed GD.

So now I am pregnant and this time have kaiser insurance, which makes me uncomfortable. I don't even want to bring up to my MW/OB (I haven't got anyone yet) this history with my daughter, and I don't want to do the GTT either. I would much rather do a diet-controlled preventative effort. But I don't know the first thing about testing my own BS. Can any of you point me in the right direction? The food talked about here and on the other diet controlled GD thread has been extremely helpful, and intuitively I've been doing well so far. Is it important to be very strict from the beginning, or is it after 18 weeks?

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## emmaegbert

BHappy, I moved my answer from the recipe/meals thread over here (more appropriate place for it). Hopefully others with more experience/knowledge can chime in too.

The "protocols" for testing are different depending on who is your HCP. Mine have me testing my blood sugar first thing upon waking (and want it below 90) and then 1 hour after the START of each main meal (and want it below 130). They also suggest exercising immediately after eating before that hour is up. I am a working mom of a 4yo, and, um, there is no maid to clean up after our meals and I'm just not always free to run out and do an half-hour of exercise before my hour is up. Anyway, I am trying.

You can easily buy your own glucometer and look for one on special or with a mail-in rebate. You should be able to get one for free. They basically all work the same so the thing is to look for one with cheap test strips- because THOSE suckers are expensive without a prescription. You could also plan to test yourself for a few weeks and find out what foods affect you the most, and then maybe just do fasting and after one meal thereafter. During pregnancy everyone's insulin resistance increases (up to week 34 or something?). So your diet may not have to be as restrictive at first to keep your numbers "in range." The MWs all told me that regular exercise affects your immediate blood sugar levels but also works to regulate insulin in general. So if they are going to require a GTT test and you want to avoid a GD label (a good thing if you can I think), you can take a 20-30 minute brisk walk or other aerobic exercise 2x per day in the weeks leading up to a GTT test. Also, try to get that scheduled as EARLY as they will do it, b/c of the insulin resistance rising- your numbers will look worse later on.

HTH

Good luck


----------



## BHappy

*emmaegbert*, thanks


----------



## PicklinQueen

Hi Ladies.
Well. pretty bummed out. My OBgyn looked at my numbers on thursday, and based on the fact that I was getting a high read almost every day on one number (178 after 2 hours being the highest incidence....), but much less than 1/2 my #s, put me on Glyburide. I took one pill. Spent the day dizzy and shaky, woke up this morning with a rash all over my chest and stomach. I didnt take another one, called the hospital, who told me to avoid sweets and starches (duh...), not take the meds, call back on monday.
I'm 34 weeks, and want her to stop trying to medicate me and let me go grain free for the last 6 weeks. Baby's measuring right on target, both of us have excellent heartbeats, and my weight gain has stabilized at 30 pounds for the past few months.
I just have been feeling like crying all day: I so want our kiddo to be ok, and to not risk any more allergic reactions.


----------



## emmaegbert

Oh PicklinQueen, that sounds stressful.

I believe you have the right to refuse any medications, tests, or procedures. It might at least be worth asking the OB what she would do if you decide not to take the medication. Maybe even ask for a second opinion (with someone outside the practice), or even try to buy yourself a little more time if there are no danger signs.

As I posted earlier, I was pleasantly surprised to learn that the hospital protocols for me are no more than 50% "unexplained" highs to be considered "diet controlled". And I think they care a *lot* about that fasting number being under 90. So, just to say there is a lot of variation in what is considered a dire problem.

Cutting out grains has made my numbers MUCH lower. Can you tell from your diet logs and testing what foods are causing the spike? If its really being triggered by certain foods, you should see lower numbers right away when you cut those out- you might be able to show your OB a week of much better numbers and convince her that you're working out the diet.

Or is it always at the same time of day? A 30-min walk immediately after eating (vigorous enough to make my breathing rate go up) lowers by BS between 20-30 pts. There is no way I can always fit that in, but WOW I was surprised at how big a drop it was giving me. (and its a much bigger drop than the same amount of time doing an aerobics DVD, I don't know why).

Good luck figuring everything out, and I hope the allergic reaction subsides quickly. That is no fun, I had something like that happen from Penicillin many years ago and being covered in a rash in itself its scary!


----------



## katzee

Any GD Mamas out there still nursing a little one?

Just curious. I was GD with my first pregnancy. Still too early for the test with this one (12 weeks now) and I'm nursing a 2 yo. Someone at LLL had said that extended nursing reduced the risk of future GD.

Just hoping to squeak by this time. Thanks!


----------



## fairymom

Hey mommas hope everyone is doing well!?

I had my first BPP US yesterday and lo looks great.34 wks and he weighs (according to the US) 4 lbs 6 or 10 oz. and has a good amount of fluid around him. I was able to convince the mw to let me skip next weeks US because everything looked so "perfect" (thier words) and because my #s have been so good- only one hing one all week and I know that was because I tried to slip in an extra carb serving (4 instead of 3) at dinner (it was a cup of milk).And had tried new foods that night at dinner- bad choice won't ry it again.

I've lost another lb so down total -4 lbs pre-pg.But I am ok w/that now that I know he is growing like my others! And god he has a lot of hair! You could actually see in it on the US!No wonder I have such bad heart burn and gas (burps)!lol I am really getting excited to see him and his little face (he has his head down in my right hip and couldn't see even his profile!) only 6 ish weeks left.

So are any of you planning to bring yourself a special no-no treat to the hospital for after the birth? Me I am bringing chocolate milk and oj - I miss those sooooooooo much.Yeah I've tried the soy but it's just not the same!

Hope evryone is doing well.


----------



## emmaegbert

I'm planning a HB but I already asked a neighbor to go get me bagels when the day comes! And my son wants to bake a birthday cake "for the baby" too.


----------



## sheandaru

Can I jump in?

I'm 33 weeks & newly diagnosed. I don't even know where to begin w/meal planning, etc. I have three little ones at home. How do GD mamas with large-ish families do it? I feel so overwhelmed & angry.


----------



## emmaegbert

I only have one LO and one spouse at home and they are not picky eaters, so I don't have advice about how to feed a crowd with GD. But, its not been as impossible as I feared to eat in a way that is keeping my BS levels good. (I guess I am also just lucky- at least so far- that its not as severe as for some people). Based on just a few weeks of experience, I will share what has worked for me. Other people have dealt with GD for longer and for more than one pregnancy and may have a lot more ideas.

Have you had any consult or anything? They recommended 3 meals and 3 snacks a day. This is not so different from the eating schedules of most little kids, actually. Make sure to include protein of some sort every time you eat. Did you get a glucometer? Its interesting to start testing- you can see what foods are doing to you and adjust based on that. Like with everyone people's bodies are so different.

I am not a label-reader, measurer type of person. Its been a lot easier for me to just skip the really carby stuff (no bread, crackers, dry cereals, rice, chips, etc, obviously no sweets), and eat protein, veggies, and fats without limit (they really don't affect your BS much). I've been eating a serving of fruit for each of my 3 snacks, along with as much nuts or cheese as I feel like eating. I'm eating pretty much just protein at breakfast (thats all that works, sadly) and more "balanced" lunch and dinner (but with carb as like a garnish/side, not the main thing). I measure or I am otherwise very judicious about the carb servings I do eat. I am not drinking a lot of milk, and have been making almond milk to drink instead. But I've seen some people post here that milk is fine for them. My mom has typeII diabetes that is partially diet controlled, and she drinks unsweetened soymilk and/or heavy cream, without it affecting her blood sugar levels. I don't particularly care for either of those though.

I actually try to keep snacky stuff out of the house anyway, and I give my son a piece of whole-wheat toast if he seems to be jonesing for carbs. (I keep sliced bread in the freezer). I also make oatmeal for the family every morning (I boil the water and add steel cut oats before bed, cover it and leave it overnight, heat it in the morning) and so I'm just making less of that since I can't eat it. I've been occasionally making some rice or pasta to serve DH and DS with dinner. They seem to be doing fine.

I also measured how much my drinking glasses and bowls fit so I know what I am putting in there w.out measuring each time.

Good luck! The good thing is that its really only for a short time. This experience has made me realize how much work it is to manage a health condition with diet.


----------



## fairymom

sheandaru- what kind of "diet" do you and your fam eat? Vegan? No wheat? Any food alergies? There is a wide variety of people here w/a wide varitey of diets. I have a large fam (me,dh, and 5 dc) I have found it is easier to make a "normal" (for us) and adjust the meal to my needs than it is to try and feed a whole fam a gd diet. It always easier to make just one specail meal than it is 6! We are a more mainstream diet fam but I do try to feed them natural, organic, and home made foods- it just can get to be too expensive to feed us only organic. As I have put it before we're a meat and potatoes fam. And my family is also got many different picky eaters w/their will not eat things.

I eat one carb serving (15 mg) for breakfast, 2 for all snacks, and 3 for each meal.I was told to eat 4 at meals but it just too much for my body and now that it's used to eating less I think I'd be too full to try and eat 4 carb servings at a meal unless I was drinking another cup of milk.I love milk!It only affects my blood sugars if I over do the carbs- but Ican drink 2 cups in a sitting and it doesn't seem to bother my sugars.

Ask specefic questions we'll give you as much help as we can in our experience.I have been dealing w/gd since 20 wks this time and had it w/my ds4 but was only on the diet w/him for like a month when he came early at 34 wks! Welcome!


----------



## sheandaru

Thanks guys. I get my glucometer & diabetes "class" tomorrow. Plus my midwife is going to give me some tips for my diet. Our famiy is a pretty mainstream family: no allergies, vegetarians, or anything like that.

I guess my main issue is that I'm not a snacker and I've been reading that snacking is pretty important. It's hard for me to remember to get up and eat unless I'm acutally feeling hungry.


----------



## emmaegbert

I agree about the scheduled snacking, it was a little weird for me but I've already gotten used to it after a couple of weeks. I really do think of it more like spreading my meals out more evenly through the day.

On the upside, I am quite sure its helping with my cravings for sweet stuff-- I just am not ever so hungry that I can't turn stuff down, if that makes sense? (I have a sweet tooth though. I don't really go for the salty type snacks).

I said this before in a post (I think?) but my mom has typeII diabetes and what works quite well at their house- even when there are lots of people around- is basically that there are a couple of choices for dinner, and usually just one that my mom avoids or eats in moderation. So, she sort of heaps up her plate in a different way, but doesn't eat such different food. Sometimes she'll have her own fish or high-protein thing if the meal is "carby" (they are vegetarians, me too). I've been sort of doing that too- I just don't incorporate the rice, pasta, or potatoes into the "main dish" and the guys eat it and I don't.


----------



## Shonahsmom

Jumping in here. I've read through a bunch of this thread and found it really helpful.

I have not been diagnosed with GD. My midwife and I were butting heads about the GTT (I wanted to decline, she thought I had risk factors, I found her assessment of my risk factors shakey) so I decided instead to go ahead and get a glucometer and track my blood sugar for a while.

Initially my numbers were mostly okay (low 100's for 2 hours post meal) with a few worrisome spikes here and there say after not eating for six hours and then eating pizza.

So, I did a bit of a diet overhaul: high protein, low carb, three meals and three snacks, cut out almost all sweets and threw in some extra walks for good measure.

After a few days of this (and now I'm weeks in to it) my numbers stabilized completely and are really fabulous. My mw was totally impressed with my numbers and my diet. Right now all of my 2-hour post meal readings are between 90 and 98. Which is awesome. The thing is, so all are all of my fastings, well more like between 86 and 96. I know different providers follow different scales and that some providers are not worried about fastings kept below 100, where I know others want it under 90. My mw did not seem at all concerned with my fasting numbers so I guess I should just chill, but it's bugging me.

One night, after a day of perfect numbers, I'll eat a great healthy snack before bed and have a fasting reading of 86. The next day, I'll have great readings all day, eat that same bedtime snack at the same time and take my fasting at the exact same time and have a reading of 96. Why? It drives me crazy.

My mw said my numbers and diet are so good that it's fine for me to stop altogether if I want, to do it once a week just to check in. But that fasting number is making it hard for me to let go. I know there are some providers that would have me on insulin because of it. I don't think I need insulin, but it just worries me.

Any thoughts?


----------



## fairymom

IMO 96 fasting isn't too high (my mw likes it under 95 but 1 point doesnt seen to matter that much to her).By the way there the numbers you get can be off by a certian % so if you have a 96 it might actually be lower or higher by a few points.I don't know if I made any sense I hope so.

But if your mw isn't worried than try not to worry yourself.And there are other meds avail in pg now.I am on glyburide its an oral med that helps so much and I only need the lowest dose.I had a lot higher numbers than you ever had! My normal fasting have always been between 80-98 even before the meds and those results weren't why I was put on meds. It was the 130 and higher 2 hrs after lunch and dinner that were the issue!

You're doing fine! Good luck!


----------



## emmaegbert

Shonahsmum, if you midwife is happy with your numbers, don't worry. I get the idea that many HCP are very conservative about it all. My mom is typeII diabetic and she is *shocked* at how low they want my numbers, and also at how soon after eating they want me to test (1-hour after the start of a meal, not even the end, so gosh, if you don't bolt your food or eat in a very careful order you get a high reading... like yesterday I drank some milk about 20 minutes into my meal and was 138 when it was time to test). She was visiting and kept peering at my readings and saying, "you're not diabetic, this is silly". They want my fasting under 90 and my 1-hour post meal under 130... but then said that meds are only warranted if over half of my readings are high. Go figure.

Like you, as long as I stick to fairly low carbs (for me this has meant low/no grain and very limited milk, and obviously no sweets) and high protein I seem to be fine too. It makes me wonder if I have something more like "insulin resistance" than diabetes.


----------



## bemommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
Like you, as long as I stick to fairly low carbs (for me this has meant low/no grain and very limited milk, and obviously no sweets) and high protein I seem to be fine too. It makes me wonder if I have something more like "insulin resistance" than diabetes.

I'm almost certain that this is how my OB would classify me (which is one of the reasons I think he's doing all he can to avoid having anything in my chart that might indicate anything, thus no GTT and no keeping copies of my log numbers).

I can't imagine testing one hour after the start of a meal, that seems crazy. I would think it would be easily skewed but how fast/slow you ate and by the order you ate your food in.

I was on vacation last week, and my numbers (particularly fasting) crept up a little (high 80s and some in the 90s). It's nice to be home and be able to better control when and what I eat.


----------



## emmaegbert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bemommy* 
I can't imagine testing one hour after the start of a meal, that seems crazy. I would think it would be easily skewed but how fast/slow you ate and by the order you ate your food in.

I know! It totally interferes with the simple pleasure of just having a family meal (not that its always SO pleasurable with a 4yo, but anyway its something we try to do 2x per day, sit down together at the table). So, instead of paying attention to my family, enjoying my food, etc, I am setting a timer and worrying about the order/speed with which I eat.


----------



## fairymom

I honestly think that's crazy too (1 hr after 1st bite).My diabetes counslor never said it had to be after the first bite.She has me testing 2 hrs after the meal- so I test 2 hrs after eating-done eating that is.And if I have to test an hour after (say I know I'll be driving to get dc or something at 2 hrs) then my result needs to be under 140 for a 1 hr.

Sometimes I wonder how things/advice/"rules" can vary so much?!







:


----------



## S45890223

Hi.. do you mind of I join you? I have been looking all over the net for some support for GD and FINALLY found this site!!

I'm 35 weeks as of today, DX with GD at 29 weeks. I was told to test 1 hour after each meal as well as in the morning, and they have all been fabulous, then 3 days ago I decided to test at 2 hours instead knowing it has to be under 120, and my umber was HORRIBLE!! It went UP not DOWN! I called my doc and told her, and I was so upset that the GD had been so out of control and I hadn't known because I was told to only test at 1 hour.

I am on glyburide 7.5 in the AM and 5 in the PM and my fasting number is rising again well past 100 each morning. I can't eat ANYTHING at night, if I want a good fasting B/S. It's become incredibly frustrating!!!

Now I am testing at 2 hours post meal, but it seems as if I can't eat carbs at all if I want to stay under 120 and it's really been hard on me because I'm trying so hard and nothing is working.

I see my OB tomorrow so I hope something will happen.


----------



## SandyBeachBums

Anyone have any vegetarian/vegan meals/snacks that they enjoy?


----------



## emmaegbert

wow I feel a bit vindicated with you guys agreeing that my testing regimen seems quite strict. I don't think I'd have to eat nearly so strictly if I had a little more wiggle room in my testing times.

SandyBeachBums, I started a diet/menu idea thread a while back and people have put some ideas on there, though I guess more for "main dish" kind of things. (I titled it "diet controlled' but maybe that was a mistake, sorry! live and learn- I didn't know anything about GD until a few weeks ago!)

For my "snacks" I usually have a piece of fresh fruit together with some almonds, pumpkin seeds, cheese, or peanut butter. Its a little monotonous, but its seems to work for me. Nuts and seeds have become a much bigger part of my vegetarian diet- they're quick, simple to pack, and easy to eat. Also, I made home-made almond milk that I'm liking a lot, and I just started fooling around with coconut flour and have made muffins that seem to not do anything bad to my blood sugar and I'm going to experiment more with that. I posted the recipe over in that thread. My mom likes unsweetened soymilk (silk brand) its very high protein and very low in sugars- I'm not that into it but it might be an easy, portable sort of snack to have on hand.


----------



## sheandaru

Well, I got my glucometer and took the class this morning. I'm feeling less overwhelmed by the entire GD concept now and I think we can make this work.


----------



## fairymom

I've tried the Silk Slender chocolate and vanilla (to try and replace my craving for chocolate cow's milk-favorite drink in the world) and didn't like either much.The chocolate I can do if I slam it the vanilla tastes like dirt to me (literally).But I gave it to my ds4 and he loves it- he calls it granola milk! I recently asked what too much would be for him and was told to look up the new findings on boys and soy products. Haven't done that yet so still wondering. Its got to be better than cow's for him though- lots of protien and less than 1 gm of sugar! IDK?.

As for snacks not a lot of varitey here either.Crackers and cheese, fruit,granola bars, veggies, cows milk, yogurt, sometimes if I am really hungry a sandwhich or just a small meal.I just try to do half as many grms of protien as carbs. PB on graham crackers.


----------



## emmaegbert

I got another call from the nutritionist at the "diabetes in pregnancy" clinic- still no recc for meds, they are very happy with my blood sugars, exercise and diet. yay.

HB midwife also says she's really happy with the proactive work I've been doing to keep my blood sugar levels so low. I see her again tuesday and I am going to ask how she feels about me skipping the 36week size check and nst. (I think she will feel fine about it, but if she wants me to do it, I will).


----------



## fairymom

emmaegbert- I've just realized your in San Diego! I'm so jealous- I love it there. I lived there a very short time about 8 yrs ago. It's so beautiful and in my experience family freindly.How's the weather right now?


----------



## emmaegbert

oh, of course the weather is beautiful-- sunny and in the mid-70s. The boys have gone to the beach (too cold for swimming) while I stay inside and (supposedly) work. There are lots of things I don't like about living here, but the weather is great. It makes all the walking I've been doing for exercise so nice to do.


----------



## Amydoula

I just got diagnosed today. Both my parents have diabetes so I guess I'm not surprised but I eat healthy and am a good weight, haven't even gained much this pregnancy so in a way it is surprising. The diabetes counselor will be calling me this week but I've put myself on the diet so to speak when my one hour came back high last week so I'm getting used to that. I miss my OJ the most







Sugar I can live without but I'm like a coffee addict when it comes to my morning OJ. My levels weren't high enough to need insulin so hopefully this will be ok. I'm a very determined person so will follow this diet without question and probably will stay on it forever as 2 out of 3 people with GD go on to have regular diabetes and I want to avoid that.


----------



## kdtmom2be

Hi Amy







Hello from May DDC.
Sorry that you are over here, but really, the diet is better for you wether you are GD or not. (And, as you say, probably wether you are pregnant or not, too.) I had a stomach bug last week and fell off the wagon so-to-speak with the GD diet (high-protein, low carb, lots of veggies) and immediately started to retain water. When I started to feel better I got back on track and all the swelling went away, overnight. Isn't the Bradely diet very similar to the GD diet? I would bet that that's why.


----------



## emmaegbert

I agree that low carb, high protein, tons of veggies seems to be good for my body as well and I hope I can find the willpower keep it up (in a modified form) after the birth. What I have been doing is a little TOO restrictive for me to really contemplate following forever and ever, but I think that its a great proactive way to reduce my diabetes risk later in life. I also think I might try to do some pre/post-meal testing occasionally afterwards, just to get an idea what my "baseline" non-pregnant blood glucose levels look like and also to find out what foods affect my blood sugar levels the most when not pregnant (hoping I'm a little less sensitive then!).


----------



## fairymom

Only 1 in 100 women will continue to have GD after pregnancy not 2 out of 3. Yes you are likely to get in again w/each pg maybe that's where that number came from.I will not do the diet immediately after delivery (you actually need more carbs the first two weeks after because of blood loss and what not- energy to heal) and have been advised to start testing blood sugars again 2 weeks after birth until the follow up mw appt so they can watch for type 2 diabetes but you have to eat normally so its accurate; other wise if you eat a gd diet and continue to test then pass and go back to eating a regular diet there is the chance that you will develope it w/o knowing it. I hope that made sense. My diabetes clinic recommends just adding regular excerise after baby is born as the best way to prevent.


----------



## kdtmom2be

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairymom* 
Only 1 in 100 women will continue to have GD after pregnancy not 2 out of 3. Yes you are likely to get in again w/each pg maybe that's where that number came from.

Continuing to have diabetes after being pregnant and going on to develop type II later in life are two totally different things. You are both right.


----------



## Amydoula

Yes, that's what I meant, later in life risk not directly after pregnancy risk. Thanks for the welcome! I'm just getting accustomed to this whole thing but I do feel better on it so can already tell a difference. Meal planning is the hardest b/c of the needs of all my family members. My son is allergic to dairy and my husband has a hiatal hernia and can't have spicy/citrus/cooked tomato products and now me with the GD. I think I'm going to end up as a short order cook to meet all of our needs!


----------



## emmaegbert

Hi everyone, this thread is getting buried already on page three!

Anyway, I had an appt with my HB MW today. I've lost 2 more lbs in the past 3 weeks which means my total weight gain (at almost 32 weeks) is 12lbs now. (I've lost almost 7 since december). She said its to be expected w/ the change in diet BUT if I'm still losing weight in 2 more weeks she will sit down with me and we'll look at where to increase my calories. My sugar levels have been really pretty great esp since I was sick and have been under a lot of emotional stress w/ big school deadlines and my husband getting laid off for 4 months unpaid starting next week. Ugh.

Some exciting news! its $1 cone day today at Baskin Robbins, and we walked over (about 15 min), I had a "child" scoop in a dish, we walked home and I tested 1 hr after eating it and was 107. Phew. I think I might take my son again then since it seems to be okay- at least if I walk and don't drive. I have seriously not eaten a sweet in a loooong time, it was quite tasty! Anyway at most we'd go once a week if it works w/ our family schedule, hardly going to start chowing down on ice cream frequently, but it felt nice to have a treat and find out that I still stayed well under the target BS levels!

As for preventing Type II later in life... everyone agrees regular exercise is good (it seems to be good for everything, no?). But as for what causes typeII, etc, clearly there is a strong genetic component to it. Some people say that obesity/overeating as actually a *symptom* of insulin resistance, not a cause. I am considering doing some intermittent monitoring on myself and see if I can look at a way to eat that doesn't cause my blood sugar to swing up and down (well, maybe it doesn't when I'm not preg, I have no idea b/c I haven't tested it). With my mom- I wonder if she had really modified her diet more to reduce carbs during the 20 years between when she was borderline GD with my sister and when she was diagnosed w/ TypeII ... if she might have done better at controlling her weight, and if she might have even delayed the onset of her diabetes (which is still generally under good control with a low-carb diet and byettta). During those years there was lots of indication that she was "prediabetic" but the only advice she ever got was to "lose weight". Anyway. This site was pretty interesting and really jibes with some of what my mom has learned/figured out since she got her diagnosis 5 or 6 years ago: http://www.phlaunt.com/diabetes/18217337.php


----------



## fairymom

emmaegbert- As of my last appt. 2 weeks ago I was still in the neg. for weight gain.Total of -4 lbs. My MWs aren't concerned. But do have me doin BBP every week on till birth. We had our first at the last appt. and everything looked good- fluid levels and baby's "weight". I know that can be off by a lb either way but he was appox. 4lbs 6 or 10 oz. according to the US. With ds4 who was born at 34 wks I only gained like 11 or 12 lbs and he weighed 5lbs 12 oz at birth and was very healthy- only stayed in the NICU for a week to learn to suck! So don't worry if you still loose some weight. Unless you were underweight before pg. Only six weeks left till baby's due!

As for ice cream- yummmy! I had an ice cream sandwhich (the mini kind) last week and hanlded to well too. Starting in the next week I am going to start to really watch what I eat and try to keep my sugars low so when baby arrives his levels are good and won't be wisked away t the NICU or anything.Also I want to try to BF as soon as possilbe to see if this helps too.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
Hi everyone, this thread is getting buried already on page three!

Anyway, I had an appt with my HB MW today. I've lost 2 more lbs in the past 3 weeks which means my total weight gain (at almost 32 weeks) is 12lbs now. (I've lost almost 7 since december). She said its to be expected w/ the change in diet BUT if I'm still losing weight in 2 more weeks she will sit down with me and we'll look at where to increase my calories. My sugar levels have been really pretty great esp since I was sick and have been under a lot of emotional stress w/ big school deadlines and my husband getting laid off for 4 months unpaid starting next week. Ugh.

Some exciting news! its $1 cone day today at Baskin Robbins, and we walked over (about 15 min), I had a "child" scoop in a dish, we walked home and I tested 1 hr after eating it and was 107. Phew. I think I might take my son again then since it seems to be okay- at least if I walk and don't drive. I have seriously not eaten a sweet in a loooong time, it was quite tasty! Anyway at most we'd go once a week if it works w/ our family schedule, hardly going to start chowing down on ice cream frequently, but it felt nice to have a treat and find out that I still stayed well under the target BS levels!

As for preventing Type II later in life... everyone agrees regular exercise is good (it seems to be good for everything, no?). But as for what causes typeII, etc, clearly there is a strong genetic component to it. Some people say that obesity/overeating as actually a *symptom* of insulin resistance, not a cause. I am considering doing some intermittent monitoring on myself and see if I can look at a way to eat that doesn't cause my blood sugar to swing up and down (well, maybe it doesn't when I'm not preg, I have no idea b/c I haven't tested it). With my mom- I wonder if she had really modified her diet more to reduce carbs during the 20 years between when she was borderline GD with my sister and when she was diagnosed w/ TypeII ... if she might have done better at controlling her weight, and if she might have even delayed the onset of her diabetes (which is still generally under good control with a low-carb diet and byettta). During those years there was lots of indication that she was "prediabetic" but the only advice she ever got was to "lose weight". Anyway. This site was pretty interesting and really jibes with some of what my mom has learned/figured out since she got her diagnosis 5 or 6 years ago: http://www.phlaunt.com/diabetes/18217337.php

Yeah I'm concerned about losing weight now that I'm on this diet as well. I've had a hard enough time gaining weight this pregnancy and I don't have any extra fluff so to speak to lean on as I was a normal weight for my height pre-pregnancy. I meet with the dietitian on Thursday so guess my sugar testing levels will begin then. I know they get freaky about blood sugar levels in the baby after birth for moms with GD, what can be done to combat this. In no way shape or form do I want my baby given formula when I will have perfectly good colostrum. Any links or info would be appreciated.


----------



## fairymom

When my ds4 was born he did have a small low level of sugar- don't know if that makes sense (it wasn't that bad) and they ended up giving him a small dose of sugar water- not a bottle because he couldn't suck, but just 1 and just enough to get into normal range- then it was all my milk via a gavche (sp) tube. What I have heard (this time around not w/last pg) was really watching your levels and what you eat the week/s befor giving birth and since this is kind of unpredictable i guess that would mean at least the last month. Not that we aren't doing that now but being extra viligant is what I am getting at and going to try.

Anyone else that knows more would be very helpful!On the how tos and what to dos. I have also heard nursing right away and trying that right away for the first few hours helps to avoid unnessicary "extras"- bottles of formula or sugar water.


----------



## bemommy

I had be testing my blood glucose levels pretty much as soon as I woke up. One day this week the number was high (100), I tested again that morning just before eating breakfast (probably 45 minutes later) and my glucose level had gone down into range (85). So this week I've been mixing it up between testing when I wake up and testing after I've been up for awhile but before eating anything (I always make sure to eat within an hour of waking up). I don't have enough numbers to make any statistical signifigance, but the early ones tend to treand high (83-87) and the later ones trend lower (70-78).

Is this what they mean by dawn effect? Should my concern be with the possible high numbers or should I be pleased that my body is waking up and regulating the sugar level? Sometimes all this stuff is so confusing


----------



## emmaegbert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Yeah I'm concerned about losing weight now that I'm on this diet as well. I've had a hard enough time gaining weight this pregnancy and I don't have any extra fluff so to speak to lean on as I was a normal weight for my height pre-pregnancy. I meet with the dietitian on Thursday so guess my sugar testing levels will begin then. I know they get freaky about blood sugar levels in the baby after birth for moms with GD, what can be done to combat this. In no way shape or form do I want my baby given formula when I will have perfectly good colostrum. Any links or info would be appreciated.

WELL, I am not TOO worried about weight loss since I wasn't thin to begin with. But both the MW and the dietician (though she did it sort of "unofficially") said to NOT restrict fats with the GD diet (contra the advice for diebetics to eat "low fat"), because its an important source of calories and nutrition for you and baby, esp when the rest of your diet is restricted. Of course, healthy fats (minimally processed).

As for no formula/supplements- I feel the same way. Unless there was CLEAR evidence that baby was hypo and nursing wasn't helping. I am planning a HB and our MW is also a lactation specialist, so I don't think we'll have the issue of baby being "whisked" off and fed sugar water! However, I too will plan to check my blood sugars regularly during labor (w/ help if necc) so that I can make sure I am not spiking high. I don't think that will happen since I am so far in really good control and I doubt I'll be eating all that much during labor (at least I didn't last time- I ate a simple dinner early in labor and then had my son about 9 hours later and I don't think I'd eaten since then, was too busy giving birth.)


----------



## fairymom

See maybe that's what happened w/my ds4.My water broke and because of the thought of a c-section really wasn't allowed to eat much for 2 days- except when my blood sugar dropped low enough that I got the shakes and they worried about my passing out or something then was given juice and clear foods. I think his blood sugar dropped because mine ogt so low. So note to self make sure I keep levels level during labor!


----------



## emmaegbert

ugh fairymom- no food for 2 days! Yikes. Maybe its smart to make sure there are easy, portable, non-perishable snacks/drinks of different sorts in with the hospital bag (actually our HB MW says this on the birth supplies list- a bag in case of transfer to hospital is part of the list and food and drinks are supposed to be in there).


----------



## Amydoula

Well I survived glucometer training 101 (I'm needle phobic so this was huge). I've now successfully stabbed myself twice and am getting the hang of this. I had good numbers both times, so yay diet! I had great blood pressure as well and I gained a pound since I saw the midwife last week so yay fatty foods! I'm finally feeling a bit more confident about this whole thing.


----------



## emmaegbert

Amydoula, that all sounds good! For me it has definitely gotten easier as the weeks have gone by, and I have relaxed a bit about it all. Still its weird to be so food-obsessed, but baiscally I am just glad diet is working so well for me.


----------



## Amydoula

So after having great numbers after all 3 meals yesterday my fasting was too high this morning. Any advice? It was 101. They want to see it under 90. I ate one piece of whole wheat toast with peanut butter at 930pm last night and then got up at 715am and did my sugar number. Eating no carbs before bed? Eating during the night? Thanks!


----------



## fairymom

I've seen lots of other posters have this problem so someone may have found something that works. I'm sorry I can't help I've only had a hand full of high numbers for fasting and they were only still a few numbers too high- like 98 and mine need to be under 95 so my MWs don't really get concerned about it.

I really hope someone can give you an answer! GL


----------



## azohri

Hi all,

I haven't taken the GTT yet and don't have any reason to think I have GD, but I'm curious - do you think that getting a diagnosis of GD has been helpful for you? Have you noticed that doing daily blood testing and altering your diet makes a difference somehow?

I'm still trying to sort through all of the information about how this is an inherently flawed test that doesn't change outcomes.

Thanks!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azohri* 
Hi all,

I haven't taken the GTT yet and don't have any reason to think I have GD, but I'm curious - do you think that getting a diagnosis of GD has been helpful for you? Have you noticed that doing daily blood testing and altering your diet makes a difference somehow?

I'm still trying to sort through all of the information about how this is an inherently flawed test that doesn't change outcomes.

Thanks!

Well I can tell you I feel like a whole new person on this diet. I had no other risk factors except that both my parents are diabetic. I was very nauseated this pregnancy and had kind of an off/dizzy feeling sometimes but other than that you never would have known I had GD. I'm really glad I got the testing, no matter how unpleasant it was.


----------



## Shonahsmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
So after having great numbers after all 3 meals yesterday my fasting was too high this morning. Any advice? It was 101. They want to see it under 90. I ate one piece of whole wheat toast with peanut butter at 930pm last night and then got up at 715am and did my sugar number. Eating no carbs before bed? Eating during the night? Thanks!

I've heard that taking a brisk walk before bedtime can help with fasting numbers.

The snack that seems to work best for me is 5 to 6 stonground wheat/flax seed crackers, a few with cheese and a few with peanut butter.


----------



## fairymom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azohri* 
Hi all,

I haven't taken the GTT yet and don't have any reason to think I have GD, but I'm curious - do you think that getting a diagnosis of GD has been helpful for you? Have you noticed that doing daily blood testing and altering your diet makes a difference somehow?

I'm still trying to sort through all of the information about how this is an inherently flawed test that doesn't change outcomes.

Thanks!


I don't know if I agree w/your last sentence of it being an inherently flawed test that doesn't change outcomes.

I'm glad too that I have taken this test w/each of my pgs.The side effects of untreated GD can be horrible. Babies born w/lung and breathing issues. Too big to fit in the birthcanal results in emergency c-sections and trauma to the mothers pelvious. Yes you have to drink a nasty sugary soda (not something a lot of people here do often) but its not as bad as going thur pg and having a horrilbe birth/end.

I also feel more physically fit now than I did before pg or than w/any of my other pgs. The diet has also taught me lots of nutritional info that I wouldn't have thought of other wise.

I am not saying that living w/gd is good or easy.When first being diagnosed it's scary and figuring out what's going on is stressful.If you can manage it thru diet alone(which i did w/ds4) I feel it's less stressful. When you can't and do need help w/meds once you find the right dose you can be good to go. Right now for me I find I miss being able to eat whatever I want and wacthing what I eat hardest.


----------



## azohri

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairymom* 
I don't know if I agree w/your last sentence of it being an inherently flawed test that doesn't change outcomes.

Yeah, sorry, I didn't mean it the way it came out - what I meant to say is there are quite a few articles that are quoted regularly around here (from Henci Goer and others) that suggest that it is an inherently flawed test and that most women without other risk factors should skip it (and a lot of MDCers do in fact seem to decline the test). I was curious to see what you ladies thought about it, having been through the test and getting the GD diagnosis. I was curious about how getting the diagnosis has affected and helped or hurt you.

Thanks for the responses so far, I'll be interested to see what others have to say too!


----------



## bemommy

Hmm, well I'd say that it could be considered "flawed" in that (the one hour test at least) is really a screening, not a *test*. There also isn't always a consensus on how the screening should be done (fasting vs. non-fasting) and what makes a true diagnosis.

I found the testing with my 2 previous pregnancies stressful and somewhat difficult (that 3 hour test killed me. . sitting there in not the greatest lab). I do find that eating the diet and paying attention to my blood glucose levels is truly valuable. I certainly feel a lot healthier. And as someone who is very overweight it's nice to go through a pregnancy with negligable weight gain.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shonahsmom* 
I've heard that taking a brisk walk before bedtime can help with fasting numbers.

The snack that seems to work best for me is 5 to 6 stonground wheat/flax seed crackers, a few with cheese and a few with peanut butter.

Thank you! I will try that for my snack tonight. I have been doing 1/2 hour walk everyday but in the morning or afternoon. By the time evening comes it's very dark and cold here (very upstate NY). I'll have to see if I can figure out some evening exercise.


----------



## kdtmom2be

Amy, you may be better off in the evening for walks after this weekend, it's Daylight Savings again, so you can turn your clocks back and have an extra hour of sunlight in the evenings. I know I'M looking forward to having some light to walk in the evenings! (though not looking forward to yet another disruption in my toddler's sleep routine!)

azhori - some of us here are "self-diagnosed" and diet controlled. Just simply knowing what your body is doing, how it processes food, etc is a benefit, pregnant or not. Starting at about 8 weeks pregnant I started testing my blood sugars randomly, mostly 1hr after dinner, sometimes after breakfast (that was my tip-off last time, I don't handle carbs well early in the day) and sometimes fasting. It was nice to get a baseline and then have the ability to say AHA! my numbers are creeping up, I have to change my diet. By keeping on top of it right from the start I have gained less weight, I am retaining less water, my overall sugar numbers are better, I have a better diet and I just plain feel BETTER than I did in my last pregnancy. You don't need a diagnosis from a doctor or midwife to tell you that your body processes food differently when you are pregnant, it's true for everyone, GD or not. And you don't need to be GD to eat healthier and have a healthy pregnancy. The Bradley diet is high-protein, low carb for a reason!


----------



## lilliansmom

Hello! I will be 37 weeks pregnant on Monday and I just had my 3 hour GD test today. No fun. I had Bronchitis for 13 weeks so the 3 hour GD test got put off. I was wondering if I would have noticed any symptoms by this point if I do have GD?


----------



## azohri

kdtmom2be, thanks, that makes a lot of sense. Would you recommend just getting a glucometer and testing my blood sugar levels, rather than taking the GTT? My midwives do a non-fasting test with fruit juice, so it isn't as bad as the glucola, but I would refuse the 3 hr test even if the GTT results came back positive. So I'm trying to decide whether to do the GTT and then test blood sugars if it comes back abnormal (but then it's in my file that I "failed" the test and didn't do the follow up - probably not an issue for my midwives, but could be for future insurance purposes, etc), or just go straight to testing blood sugars on my own. I'm not great with blood draws so that makes me nervous too. But since I know I have some low blood sugar issues and have to eat very regularly even when not pregnant, I would like to do testing of some kind. I eat a very healthy Bradley type diet and avoid processed sugars anyway, but I'm sure there are still diet changes that would be beneficial if I did have GD.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Amy, you may be better off in the evening for walks after this weekend, it's Daylight Savings again, so you can turn your clocks back and have an extra hour of sunlight in the evenings. I know I'M looking forward to having some light to walk in the evenings! (though not looking forward to yet another disruption in my toddler's sleep routine!)


oh you are so right! That will help a lot, yay daylight savings time!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azohri* 
kdtmom2be, thanks, that makes a lot of sense. Would you recommend just getting a glucometer and testing my blood sugar levels, rather than taking the GTT? My midwives do a non-fasting test with fruit juice, so it isn't as bad as the glucola, but I would refuse the 3 hr test even if the GTT results came back positive. So I'm trying to decide whether to do the GTT and then test blood sugars if it comes back abnormal (but then it's in my file that I "failed" the test and didn't do the follow up - probably not an issue for my midwives, but could be for future insurance purposes, etc), or just go straight to testing blood sugars on my own. I'm not great with blood draws so that makes me nervous too. But since I know I have some low blood sugar issues and have to eat very regularly even when not pregnant, I would like to do testing of some kind. I eat a very healthy Bradley type diet and avoid processed sugars anyway, but I'm sure there are still diet changes that would be beneficial if I did have GD.

you will definitely know if you use the glucometer. Do a fasting, then 2 hours after breakfast, lunch and dinner and see what your numbers are. Fasting should be below 95, then after the 2 hour ones below 120. I HATE needles too, this is very hard for me to stab myself four times a day but I'm getting used to it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilliansmom* 
Hello! I will be 37 weeks pregnant on Monday and I just had my 3 hour GD test today. No fun. I had Bronchitis for 13 weeks so the 3 hour GD test got put off. I was wondering if I would have noticed any symptoms by this point if I do have GD?

I was pretty asymptomatic. I'm thin, I have great blood pressure, no swelling, no frequent peeing, no excessive thirst. I was a bit more lightheaded and nauseated but you could easily right that off from pregnancy stuff. I'm glad I took the test.

Me: all numbers were great today except that darn fasting number. Hoping lots of protein in my bedtime snack will help for tomorrow and as kdtmom mentioned starting this weekend I'll be able to walk at night. Yay!


----------



## baileyandmikey

Well, I had my beautiful baby boy on Feb. 20th, they thought he was big, but he was only 7 lbs. 3 oz!

SO.... now what do I do with all these Ketone test strips I have???? I have a ton, and hate to throw them in the garbage, and I don't know of anyone else around here who needs them. Anyone need them?


----------



## emmaegbert

baileyandmikey- congratulations! that is wonderful! As for the ketone strips- you could even post on craigslist or something and offer them for free? I plan to give extra GD stuff to my MW after the baby is born b/c she has patients who skip the GTT but would like to test. There are many people out there in the world with diabetes who do not have health insurance and would probably love free supplies (if you are in the US anyway).

amydoula- despite the official reccs, I don't eat bread/crackers for my snack- usually a piece of whole fruit (an apple, a pear, an orange, or some berries) and some nuts or cheese. Sometimes I make a snack I really like of frozen blueberries (3/4c), chopped pecans (1/4c) and whole milk (enough to cover them up). It all sort of freezes together into a slushy mush that I enjoy. I also test by 6:15, usually earlier, as I live with a 4yo who is a bright-and-early kind of fellow. My fasting numbers are almost always in the 80s. I did read that if you can test the very first moment you wake up that it can help. Good luck.

Also, I don't know how long you've been controlling sugars during the day, but it may be that as you stabilize them your fasting numbers will start to drop. I was testing 2hrs at first, and was pretty much always under 120, but then was told to test 1hr after the *start* of a meal and stay under 130. WOW- I *really* had to change my diet. And then my AM numbers also dropped almost 10pts. But like with all of this, you probably have to fuss around and find something that works for your body.

Anyway, if you daytime numbers are consistently good, your HCP may not freak out about slightly high AM numbers.

Azohri- I agree with what people are saying here- that now that I am following a diet that keeps my blood sugars much more even I do honestly feel better- more energy, really no food cravings, and though I think about eating things thing that are forbidden, I actually have found it surprisingly easy to forgo them. I don't think my GD is severe enough that I was in danger of the really dramatic risks (I was sort of "borderline" according to the 3hr test), but now I am eating very healthy- really absolutely no "empty" calories at all. FWIW, I felt I ate "healthy" before but this is really different. My body seems to be doing GREAT with a very restricted/carefully selected carbohydrate intake. Also, with a strong family history of typeII and now this diagnosis of GD, I am hoping it helps me to have better life-long self-care (I posted recently about this topic). I clearly have a strong genetic predisposition to insulin/sugar issues, and I'm glad to have the opportunity to know ahead and research what I can do in terms of prevention.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
baileyandmikey- congratulations! that is wonderful! As for the ketone strips- you could even post on craigslist or something and offer them for free? I plan to give extra GD stuff to my MW after the baby is born b/c she has patients who skip the GTT but would like to test. There are many people out there in the world with diabetes who do not have health insurance and would probably love free supplies (if you are in the US anyway).

amydoula- despite the official reccs, I don't eat bread/crackers for my snack- usually a piece of whole fruit (an apple, a pear, an orange, or some berries) and some nuts or cheese. Sometimes I make a snack I really like of frozen blueberries (3/4c), chopped pecans (1/4c) and whole milk (enough to cover them up). It all sort of freezes together into a slushy mush that I enjoy. I also test by 6:15, usually earlier, as I live with a 4yo who is a bright-and-early kind of fellow. My fasting numbers are almost always in the 80s. I did read that if you can test the very first moment you wake up that it can help. Good luck.

Also, I don't know how long you've been controlling sugars during the day, but it may be that as you stabilize them your fasting numbers will start to drop. I was testing 2hrs at first, and was pretty much always under 120, but then was told to test 1hr after the *start* of a meal and stay under 130. WOW- I *really* had to change my diet. And then my AM numbers also dropped almost 10pts. But like with all of this, you probably have to fuss around and find something that works for your body.

Anyway, if you daytime numbers are consistently good, your HCP may not freak out about slightly high AM numbers.

Azohri- I agree with what people are saying here- that now that I am following a diet that keeps my blood sugars much more even I do honestly feel better- more energy, really no food cravings, and though I think about eating things thing that are forbidden, I actually have found it surprisingly easy to forgo them. I don't think my GD is severe enough that I was in danger of the really dramatic risks (I was sort of "borderline" according to the 3hr test), but now I am eating very healthy- really absolutely no "empty" calories at all. FWIW, I felt I ate "healthy" before but this is really different. My body seems to be doing GREAT with a very restricted/carefully selected carbohydrate intake. Also, with a strong family history of typeII and now this diagnosis of GD, I am hoping it helps me to have better life-long self-care (I posted recently about this topic). I clearly have a strong genetic predisposition to insulin/sugar issues, and I'm glad to have the opportunity to know ahead and research what I can do in terms of prevention.

Thanks for the tips! I too was not very far over the 3 hour limits, I failed only 2 out of the 4 numbers, the middle two. All of my 2 hour post meal numbers have been well under 120, under 105 even that's why this fasting number is so frustrating. Last night I ate only a bowl of cottage cheese and I ate it at 10pm right before I went to bed, got up this morning at 7am and my number was 102, grrrrr. This is my first week doing this so hopefully I can figure out how to get the fasting down soon!


----------



## azohri

Thanks, I just picked up a cheap glucometer and am going to take some readings this weekend! I just took the first one and pricking myself was not nearly as bad as I was afraid it would be. It will be really useful to see how my body is reacting to different foods. If you guys don't mind, can someone give me a brief outline of when to test and what the numbers should be? I picked up a few things from earlier in this thread but don't think I have it quite down. Thanks again!


----------



## bemommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azohri* 
If you guys don't mind, can someone give me a brief outline of when to test and what the numbers should be? I picked up a few things from earlier in this thread but don't think I have it quite down. Thanks again!

You'll want to take your fasting readings (when you first wake up in the am) that number should be below 95. Then after meal numbers, if you test 2 hours after a meal the number should be below 120, if you test sooner at 1 hour post meal I believe the number is to be below 140.

Some people will do 4 readings a day, fasting and after each meal. My OB currently has me doing twice a day, fasting and after one meal (that meal changes each day so it ends up as a somewhat random sampling).


----------



## azohri

Thanks bemommy!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azohri* 
Thanks, I just picked up a cheap glucometer and am going to take some readings this weekend! I just took the first one and pricking myself was not nearly as bad as I was afraid it would be. It will be really useful to see how my body is reacting to different foods. If you guys don't mind, can someone give me a brief outline of when to test and what the numbers should be? I picked up a few things from earlier in this thread but don't think I have it quite down. Thanks again!

Fasting they want me under 90, but everything I read online says under 95. 2 hours post meal they want under 120, if you do it 1 hour post meal under 140. This is my first week so they have me doing it four times per day. Fasting, 2 hrs post breakfast, lunch and dinner.


----------



## emmaegbert

For me, they also want fasting under 90 (I've also read that about 95 though). And then I am supposed to test exactly one hour after I *start* a meal, and I am supposed to be under 130. I think this is pretty strict compared to what other people have to do (this is to stay off meds or reccs for meds with the medical co-care I am doing.)

Has anyone read what is normal for third trimester pregnant women (ones who pass the 3hrGTT)? I think they have me trying to hit the range that is normal for non-pregnant, non-insulin-impaired people.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
For me, they also want fasting under 90 (I've also read that about 95 though). And then I am supposed to test exactly one hour after I *start* a meal, and I am supposed to be under 130. I think this is pretty strict compared to what other people have to do (this is to stay off meds or reccs for meds with the medical co-care I am doing.)

Has anyone read what is normal for third trimester pregnant women (ones who pass the 3hrGTT)? I think they have me trying to hit the range that is normal for non-pregnant, non-insulin-impaired people.

Wow that does seem strict! I got a 93 fasting this morning and I was doing a little dance. Yesterday it was 102 and the day before 101. I think I might have found the wining combination last night. Exercise before bed, 2 graham crackers slathered with lots of natural peanut butter at 10pm.


----------



## fairymom

Amydoula- The one thing I've come to find is that my body gets used to foods after a few weeks and then my sugars tend to rise. So I suggest variety/changing it up every week. It's kind of like being on a diet to lose weight- you do really well lose some lbs and suddenly stop losing because your metabolisim gets used to what you're doing. If you find this happening in the future I'd try a new food combo. I did the graham crackers and pb for a while and loved it I was also doing whole wheat crackers and cheese for a snack at the same time- well eo night it took awhile for my body to not like that. Oh and apples w/pb is yummy too- a very small apple or just 1/2.

I have a question for you GD mamas. I posted about sore muscles on my ddc but am starting to think it has to do w/my GD or is affecting my GD. This week I've felt like I just started weight lifting w/my muscles so sore but most of the pain has been in my hips, pelvis, lower back. And some in my upper arms. Also in the weeks previous (since being on Glyburide) my numbers have been great- no high ones.

Well w/this soreness I've been getting one high number a day. I know part of this is due to the fact that I've also had no appitte (sp) but have been at least trying to eat. Yesterday my dh came home and felt my head and said he thought I was running a fever. So I'm thinking I have a virus of some sort that is causing the fever and muscle aches.

When i was fisrt DX w/GD and was meeting w/the counslers (sp) I had a pretty bad cold and high numbers and they said it was related.My numbers did drop when the cold went away.

I guess what I am asking is anyone one else experience this (high numbers when sick)? And have you found anything that helps? I had my MW appt on fri day and told her what was going on and she wasn't worried and didn't want to raise my meds (some of the other MWs would have wanted to) and see where I was in 2 weeks when I came back in. I want to avoid raising meds I feel being on the lowest dose is the best way to go but don't like to stress on my numbers either because when i am stressed my numbers rise too. I keep reminding myself I've been doing this since 20 wks and only have about 6 wks left till lo gets here- I can do it!


----------



## bemommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairymom* 
I guess what I am asking is anyone one else experience this (high numbers when sick)? And have you found anything that helps?

It seems to me that my numbers will often trend higher if I'm feeling sick and if I haven't gotten a reasonable nights sleep.


----------



## emmaegbert

YES, numbers go up if you are sick or sleep-deprived or under stress. I note that on my sugar logs. So does my mom, who is a typeII diabetic. My glucometer even lets you "tag" readings with being sick. You should definitely note it and let your HCP know.


----------



## Amydoula

This is good to know about numbers being higher when sick or not sleeping! Then if this happens I will worry less. I'm bummed about the concept of the foods becoming resistant although it makes total sense. I just was hoping to get a good evening food combo and be able to stick with it. I'm not on meds just diet at this point.


----------



## kdtmom2be

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairymom* 
I guess what I am asking is anyone one else experience this (high numbers when sick)? And have you found anything that helps?

YES YES YES. And no, there's not much to do about it. Cutting my carbs WAY back just resulted in spilling ketones, so that doesn't even work. Your body is working hard to keep it's energy stores available to your immune system to fight off the bug. Unless your numbers are way out of whack I wouldn't worry about it. If your 5-10 points higher on average, that's probably the best you can do. Even when I had a stomach bug and hadn't eaten in 3 days (drank really diluted Powerade w/ about 18g sugar every 4 hours) my sugars were still 110-120 during the day (and fasting around 85).

Amy, try finding a second snack that works for you and doing 3 days of each?


----------



## Amydoula

uggh back to 102 this morning with the same snack BUT I was exhausted last night and didn't exercise. I took a nice long walk in the morning but didn't have the energy for any in the evening. Still have wonderful after meal numbers...this is so frustrating!


----------



## Amydoula

Anyone tried cinnamon? Either in/on food or as a capsule. My fasting numbers are still killing me (ranging between 101-104) and I'm willing to try anything at this point to try and avoid the insulin. I go back to the diabetes educator tomorrow to find out how much longer they are going to give me. All of my after meals numbers rock. I haven't had anything over 111 and most are in the 80's/90's.


----------



## emmaegbert

See what your diabetes educator says. Maybe its a "dawn effect" thing more than an indication of overall high blood sugar, since your other numbers are so low?

I've been consciously adding cinnamon to my food, but not taking it as a capsule, I read that it maybe of negligible value? My HB midwife has me taking more vitamin D, and also upping my magnesium (and taking it separately from calcium) and chromium. All of which she said might help (and might not, but I guess aren't bad for me anyway). She also said that acupuncture can be really helpful with sugar metabolism (and I heard that from a couple of different sources), but since my fasting numbers have been low (this morning was 78!) and I'm under a ton of stress with school/work so I just haven't even made time for that.

I forget- do you test 1hr or 2hr postprandial? When I switched to 1hr, and had to really cut down on carbs to keep that below 130, and then my fasting number dropped too. I think I remember that our 3hr GTTs were similar- normal fasting, quick rise (I had one high, and one borderline) then normal again by 3hrs. Seems that I just spike up high and then drop back down, so 2hr testing wasn't showing that. Though frankly I sort of wish nobody ever told me to do 1hr testing, ykim? Its made my diet much more restrictive.

I know you are exercising too but so you notice a difference if you can squeeze it in at night? Can you do a DVD after dinner or something? I hear you about being too exhausted to do it though- last night I just couldn't bring myself to.

Ugh, won't it be nice to have the babies and to stop worrying about all this. It requires a lot of mental energy that I am not used to devoting to the little details of my eating. Even though everything seems to be going just great with me right now, nice normal blood sugars almost all the time, its still just something I wish I didn't have to think about.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
See what your diabetes educator says. Maybe its a "dawn effect" thing more than an indication of overall high blood sugar, since your other numbers are so low?

I've been consciously adding cinnamon to my food, but not taking it as a capsule, I read that it maybe of negligible value? My HB midwife has me taking more vitamin D, and also upping my magnesium (and taking it separately from calcium) and chromium. All of which she said might help (and might not, but I guess aren't bad for me anyway). She also said that acupuncture can be really helpful with sugar metabolism (and I heard that from a couple of different sources), but since my fasting numbers have been low (this morning was 78!) and I'm under a ton of stress with school/work so I just haven't even made time for that.

I forget- do you test 1hr or 2hr postprandial? When I switched to 1hr, and had to really cut down on carbs to keep that below 130, and then my fasting number dropped too. I think I remember that our 3hr GTTs were similar- normal fasting, quick rise (I had one high, and one borderline) then normal again by 3hrs. Seems that I just spike up high and then drop back down, so 2hr testing wasn't showing that. Though frankly I sort of wish nobody ever told me to do 1hr testing, ykim? Its made my diet much more restrictive.

I know you are exercising too but so you notice a difference if you can squeeze it in at night? Can you do a DVD after dinner or something? I hear you about being too exhausted to do it though- last night I just couldn't bring myself to.

Ugh, won't it be nice to have the babies and to stop worrying about all this. It requires a lot of mental energy that I am not used to devoting to the little details of my eating. Even though everything seems to be going just great with me right now, nice normal blood sugars almost all the time, its still just something I wish I didn't have to think about.

I test for meals after 2 hours. If I had to test after 1 hour they would want it under 140 but they discouraged that for some reason so I have no idea what my one hour level would be. Yeah my 3 hour GTT was fasting normal at 93(go figure), then 191 at one hour, 168 at 2 hours, down to 78 after 3 hours. And yeah May can't get here soon enough! I can't remember, when are you due? I also lost weight at my midwife appointment yesterday and I'm NOT fluffy to begin with so I can't imagine restricting my food anymore than I already am..... The past two nights I've tried eating in the middle of the night, around 2am and it hasn't done anything. I've tried a different evening snack every night and nothing. I've exercised at different times of the day, nothing. There was one morning I got a 93 but I didn't do anything differently so I have no idea. It was the weekend though so I probably tested later in the morning after sleeping in a bit. Do you test immediately when you wake up and what time is that? Would my number be better if I'm up and about a bit and drink some water before testing fasting as long as I hadn't eaten anything? I mean that's when I got a good number at the hospital. I had obviously been up and about for about an hour before getting the blood drawn. I'm just at my whits end...... I'll update again after my appointment with the diabetes educator tomorrow. Thank you for all your help!


----------



## emmaegbert

Amydoula, hope you have a good meeting today. Maybe test a few times in the morning and see what you get? Then record your "best" number and stick with that for testing!

I cannot imagine waking in the night to eat, I'm so tired as it is.

I am annoyed b/c I got a call from the dietitian yesterday (I get a weekly phonecall/message) and she said all this stuff about how great my diet is and my numbers are great, etc, and she wishes all her gd moms would eat like me... but then reminded me to set up my 2x weekly NST and 1x weekly ultrasound size checks starting at 36 weeks. It seems like even keeping my bs almost *perfect* (like usually not over 110 1hr post-meal and below 85 in the mornings) they are still considering me as high risk. Sigh. I am glad I am planning a HB and after my 36 size check and consult with the diabetes physician, I will inform them that I am declining the NSTs, at least before 42 weeks, and if they are really giving me a hard time, I may just drop my co-care then.

I think I'm still not gaining weight. I just don't look nearly as big as I think I should. I wasn't thin to begin with so its not a big worry, but at this point I am feeling weird about it and I hope at least by next week we'll see that I haven't lost any more weight. I ate strawberries with sour cream for my snack last night... actually it was pretty yummy! Trying to add more fat into meals/snacks.

My baby is due late April, but if its a 38-week pregnancy like my first, I'm looking at more like early April... anyway, I asked some friends to go pick up bagels for us the day baby is born and I am looking forward to a nice toasted white-flour bagel with cream cheese, yum! It will be so nice to have this behind me. Though apparently I have found out what "diet" will help me lose the baby weight (if any is left lol) and it doesn't include bagels...


----------



## fairymom

emma- please don't worry about your weight. I still am in th -s and had a BPP which they say shows he weighed 4 and 1/2 lbs. this was at 32 wks.about 3 wks ago. I talk to my MWs about the nonweigth gain every time I go in and they don't worry about it at all. As for the NST and BPPs mine wanted me to do them every week starting at 32 wks! I did the 1st one and put my foot down and said every 2 was enough since I had to come in then anyways. My 1 st ones came back really good so the MW was ok w/that. I actually am not doing NST tests - or haven't had it brought up yet. I don't think I'll do that one either. Can't imagine sitting in there for 2-3 hrs once a week when I have a 4 yo to take care of. Am hoping this lo comes in the next 2-4 wks anyways- CAN'T WAIT TO BE DONE!


----------



## emmaegbert

fairymom, thanks for the encouragement, I am trying not to worry about weight and realizing that I'm feeling good, eating really healthy food, and staying active, so that is the main thing.

Its also good to hear that other mamas make their own decisions about the fetal monitoring too. The hospital-based folks make it sound all so "routine". I too have a 4yo and I can't imagine how on earth I could fit in all those trips to the hospital- and its not even available at the clinic near my house! (the size check U/S is). Anyway, I just don't want to have all that opportunity for extra worries and stress about how the baby is doing, and all those chances for more pressure to induce, etc.


----------



## Amydoula

Emma I haven't gained much either, actually I lost a pound last week on this diet. They aren't concerned at all. As long as your baby is measuring on target I"m sure everything is fine. It is frustrating that they are making you "high risk" even though you are so under control









My appointment went well actually she said she won't be shocked if I'm put on bedtime insulin by the end but b/c of my weight, blood pressure, amazing after meals numbers she is not putting me on it now, I"m so relieved. The Diabetes RN is a really old lady and she's been around the block a time or two. She says these new guidelines are pretty crazy and that my 101-104 is fine. If I start creeping up we'll talk about insulin then. I'm only 30w 4days so that is why she won't be surprised if this happens. It will just be hard to switch care providers and be classified as even more high risk. The midwives are already requiring enough monitoring..... She also said I still need to do the fasting number and check for ketones every day until I go back (2 weeks from now) but that I only need to do the meal numbers 3 days per week since they are so low. I'll have had my ultrasound by then too so we'll have more data. She said keep experimenting with foods and times in the evening and overnight so I will. I did get a 96 this morning so I was encouraged by that.


----------



## fairymom

Amy- to let you know there are other things you can take besides insulin in pg. My counselor didn't know about these (and she's been in the field for a while too- I actually saw her 5 yrs ago w/ds4).

I told my MW about my hesitation in using insulin and the needles and stuff and she had to check w/the Dr in the practice but they all agreed I could use Glyburide instead- its an oral pill. I am on the lowest dose right now (2.5 mg) and could go up if I need to. I wasn't having issues w/fasting numbers.Mine were with after dinner mostly and just one high test a day. Since I've been on the meds (at 30 ish wks) things have been good.

There is some debate as to when you take it- some say am and some say pm- I experimented to see what was best and take it right before lunch and it helps all the way thru the night. So if there is the possibility for you maybe taking it before bed would help w/your fasting numbers.

I guess my suggestion would be to talk to your OB/MW about it- they seem to be a little more up to date on what is available to women in pg- which to me seems right since that is their speciality.

Also to all not gaining weight or lossing think about it this way- less to loose after los born!







: That's what's keeping me going!


----------



## Amydoula

Thanks! I will ask about the glyburide if I can't keep the morning number down. I got another 96 this morning so that was encouraging.


----------



## emmaegbert

Amy, sounds like you had a good appt. and its good your fasting numbers have been lower. Nice that they are "willing" to let you take some time to work things out.

I blew it at dinner time. I spent all day at sea world with my family and our friends (was planning to leave at naptime but ds was just having so much fun and I have literally never taken him to anything remotely like that so I felt bad making him leave!). I didn't bring enough food... and of course there was nothing there I could eat... I think I was just SO hungry by dinnertime that I just ate too much! Anyway a few high readings in a week seem to be okay with the diabetes office I am working with (and its not crazy high, around 150 at one hour).

But other than that slip-up today, it seems like I really am starting to stabilize, blood sugars seem to be pretty darn normal. Not sure if I am just getting used to a diet that works or if my sensitivity has plateaued or is starting to already fall, or maybe its somewhere in between. I've heard that happens around 34 weeks for a lot of people.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
Amy, sounds like you had a good appt. and its good your fasting numbers have been lower. Nice that they are "willing" to let you take some time to work things out.

I blew it at dinner time. I spent all day at sea world with my family and our friends (was planning to leave at naptime but ds was just having so much fun and I have literally never taken him to anything remotely like that so I felt bad making him leave!). I didn't bring enough food... and of course there was nothing there I could eat... I think I was just SO hungry by dinnertime that I just ate too much! Anyway a few high readings in a week seem to be okay with the diabetes office I am working with (and its not crazy high, around 150 at one hour).

But other than that slip-up today, it seems like I really am starting to stabilize, blood sugars seem to be pretty darn normal. Not sure if I am just getting used to a diet that works or if my sensitivity has plateaued or is starting to already fall, or maybe its somewhere in between. I've heard that happens around 34 weeks for a lot of people.

Glad to hear things are going well! Just think your baby will be here before you know it and it all will be over.

Me: I think I've got this thing figured out for the moment! Someone on another thread suggested drinking lots of water during the night in addition to eating my 2am snack so I have been. I have 2 proteins and 1 carb around 930-10pm with a large glass of water, then around 2-3am I have a handful of almonds and a handful of peanuts and another large glass of water and I've been testing about a 1/2 hour earlier around 630am and the past two days I got 96's and today I got a 92!!! My lowest number yet. Of course I'm not sleeping very much, up every couple of hours to pee or eat but hey I've got to get used to being up in the night anyway







I've also been laying heavy on the cinnamon all day.


----------



## KatyKate

Hey everyone. Just diagnosed and had my "Diabetic Training," this past few days. I have learned how to take my blood sugar and check my ketones, no problem. The issue of the diet is another thing. How do you all do it? I'm thinking I will plan meals a week at a time so I don't feel like I'm scrambling all the time. I already have a 2yr old running around so time is precious. It gets very confusing with how many grams equal a carb and servings and time of day and what not to eat when and when to eat this. I am so overwhelmed and discouraged. I know it is not, but since I'm at the very beginning, this just seems so impossible! Can anyone help me learn how to create these meal plans for myself?! Thank you!


----------



## emmaegbert

For me, I started by just eliminating all sugar/sweet foods and all flour-based foods and grains, and slowly adding things back in in small amounts to see how much I could tolerate and stay under the limits. I've been fortunate that diet control has worked for me.

I took that whole diet plan with a grain of salt, and decided it was as important to test myself after eating and see how foods affected me. I didn't do it all by grams of carbs but instead by servings, figuring out how much of a serving I could handle. Also, I eat as much protein, fat, and veggies as I want. No limits on those. (I know b/c my mom has partially diet-controlled type II diabetes that those things are all pretty much "free" foods as far as blood sugar is concerned. And despite that stuff about "choose low fat versions" I have actually been losing weight for the whole third trimester of my pregnancy so far). For me, grains are pretty much a no-no, partly b/c they have me testing 1-hr post-prandial and I just spike too high even with very modest servings (like, 1/4 c cooked rice is too much...). I really eat almost no grain-based foods and I have a nice fruit for each of my 3 snacks with either nuts, peanut butter, or a couple of ounces of cheese. I started a food/menu idea thread a while back and people have posted recipes and ideas for what works for them. But our bodies are all different so its also something you partly have to figure out.

I also think that the eating 6x per day is helpful- its was WEIRD at first but got easier, and also I just never have that crazy hunger, making it easier to resist things that aren't good for my blood sugar. Make sure you have plenty of nuts and seeds, plenty of fresh crunchy veggies (maybe wash and prep them every couple of days so they are ready to grab and go?), and quick stuff like peanut butter, cheese, cottage cheese, etc. (I'm a vegetarian but if you aren't there are more choices).

Good luck. For me it has gotten easier and my body has really responded to diet changes and increasing my exercise. I am very much looking forward to not being pregnant any more and not having to think about my food all the time, but its no longer totally overwhelming to me either.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatyKate* 
Hey everyone. Just diagnosed and had my "Diabetic Training," this past few days. I have learned how to take my blood sugar and check my ketones, no problem. The issue of the diet is another thing. How do you all do it? I'm thinking I will plan meals a week at a time so I don't feel like I'm scrambling all the time. I already have a 2yr old running around so time is precious. It gets very confusing with how many grams equal a carb and servings and time of day and what not to eat when and when to eat this. I am so overwhelmed and discouraged. I know it is not, but since I'm at the very beginning, this just seems so impossible! Can anyone help me learn how to create these meal plans for myself?! Thank you!

I'm about 2 weeks in now since diagnosis so don't have as much experience as some of the ladies but I'll share what is working so far. On this plan I have excellent 2 hr. after meal numbers(well under the 120 limit, mostly 80's and 90's) but am still struggling with a fasting number anywhere between 92-104.
I have completely cut out all sugary stuff as well as white flour, and all juice except one small glass of veggie juice and I do that in the afternoon, not the morning b/c that is my most resistant time. Like Emma I eat as many non-starchy veggies, protein and fat as I want. I'm thin and haven't even gained much so I really need the fat. Everyone is so different with GD so it might take some time to play around with your numbers and figure out when your difficult times of the day are (mine are overnight/early morning). I do 6 meals a day and also a meal in the night around 2-3am. I can only do 15mg of carbs for breakfast with 1-2 proteins, 15-30g carbs with another fat/protein for morning snack, lunch I usually keep the carbs under 45, with protein, fats, veggies, afternoon snack 15g carb with a protein, dinner also around 45g carb, protein, veggies, late evening snack lots of fat, 15g carbs and 2 proteins. Middle of the night I do something high protein like nuts or cottage cheese. I don't do any fruit after the afternoon snack. LOTS of water, around 100oz a day, including a large glass during the night. I exercise every single day, usually a 1/2 hour walk. Hope this helps! It all seems like such a work in progress but you will figure out your body over time. I eat a TON of all natural (no sugar added) peanut butter and almond butter and a ton of cheese. I'm not big on meat so these are my biggest sources of protein.


----------



## KatyKate

Thanks guys for your responses. Today is day 3 and I am feeling a little more encouraged. It took me about a day and a half to figure out that I have a little wiggle room. I ate a small handful of baked frech fries last night for dinner with a hamburger pattie and green beans. My sugars were 79. So that kind of helped me realize that everyone is a little different and I'll can figure out what my own limits are and that maybe I can enjoy a small yummy treat every now and then without sending my sugars over the top. So far my numbers have been great so I guess I'll keep up what I've been doing. I too am also very active and fit. I exercise regularly and have always eaten healthy. There is always room for improvement though, right? Thanks again guys, I was lost the other day so I appreciate the support.


----------



## KarlaC

Hey all I've been lurking & reading here for quite awhile now, but recently have ran across a problem & I thought I'd see if anyone had advice.

It's my 7th month & suddenly I can barely squish in a hard boiled egg before I feel like I ate Thanksgiving dinner.

I'm finding the last 2-3 days I'm not even clearing 900 calories because if I eat larger amounts I get sick. I am eating 6-7 small snacks(I wouldn't call them meals at all) a day.

Anyone have any ideas on calorie high gd friendly foods?

My ob sucks & never did give me a dietitian referral so I'm stuck for resources atm. My numbers are at an all time low though, only 67 this a.m. so I figured it was time to see if anyone had ideas before the ob office opens & takes 7 hours to call me back.

Tia

~K.


----------



## bemommy

Hmm, my MIL just sent me this article on the filling effects of low GI meals ( http://www.elements4health.com/scien...feel-full.html ).

I know I have a particular problem with eggs, part is that I don't particularly like them and part is that I feel full sometimes before I really am. To get eggs in I find I need to pair them with a lot of other food. Instead of a boiled egg I'll scramble one and cook on top of a bunch of sausage and veggies, then eat it over a piece of toast.

Maybe your body is asking you to add just a *few* more high quality carbs? Some veggies and fruit. Maybe a little whole grain? Sometimes it can feel a little difficult to choke down so much protein without good fats and some low GI carbs.


----------



## fairymom

KarlaC-Are you testing for keytones? I know since hitting the 3rd tri my appitite had been a roller coaster from one day to the next. I believe it goes along w/los growth and position.The farther up he is the less I can eat. The last few days for me he's moved down so i am hungrier.

Avacados- good for you and high in fat and a free food since its a veggie.I used to eat a whole one but can't get it all in now.Adding sauces to your food will also increase cals and may make things a little more appealing- but you have to watch the carbs on these too- like BBq sauce or hollindaise. Make yourself eggs benedict w/just 1 slice of eng muff.

Higher calorie yogurt- carbs and dairy.I like to add a spponful of granola to add texture. Just keep watching carbs when you're experimenting I'd hate to hear your hardly eating but your blood sugars and sky rocketing.

I hope others have ideas for you too. I know my MWs don't have a lot of ideas on what to eat so its taken me talking w/other here and just experimenting on my own.


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairymom* 
KarlaC-Are you testing for keytones? I know since hitting the 3rd tri my appitite had been a roller coaster from one day to the next. I believe it goes along w/los growth and position.The farther up he is the less I can eat. The last few days for me he's moved down so i am hungrier.

Avacados- good for you and high in fat and a free food since its a veggie.I used to eat a whole one but can't get it all in now.Adding sauces to your food will also increase cals and may make things a little more appealing- but you have to watch the carbs on these too- like BBq sauce or hollindaise. Make yourself eggs benedict w/just 1 slice of eng muff.

Higher calorie yogurt- carbs and dairy.I like to add a spponful of granola to add texture. Just keep watching carbs when you're experimenting I'd hate to hear your hardly eating but your blood sugars and sky rocketing.

I hope others have ideas for you too. I know my MWs don't have a lot of ideas on what to eat so its taken me talking w/other here and just experimenting on my own.

Yes I bought ketone strips right off the bat since the dr never prescribed/recommended them. So far only one trace reading just this a.m. which motivated me to see what I can find out.

I totally forgot about sauces, etc since I've all but cut them out of my diet. Tonight I'll grab some avacados when I hit the store, I've never eaten them since I usually give a portion of most everything I eat with my birds & avacados deadly to them.

Do you eat them plain?

bemommy: Usually I eat my eggs microwaved or scrambled, but the last 2 weeks they've made me sick that way so I've been trying boiled. I usually have a whole grain english muffin with them, fighting the insane heartburn that's returned has just made eating about as much fun as root canals.

Ty for the ideas ladies, I'm feeling so dead tired it's been hard to think straight & I believe a good part of it is my sugar never being over 75 for a few days now.


----------



## fairymom

I like them plain or in a salad. I cutt out sauces too but have gotten a little more lax in what I eat now that I feel more confident with the whole GD thing.

I know the tired/weak feeling when your sugars low, I get that way too. Ask about maybe a small "treat" something sugary but in a carb serving- like when my a really low and I'm feeling sick I'll do a serving of Reese's PB cups (like 5 minis I think). Not too filling but enough sugar to boost sugars back up which actually helps to increase my appitite later. And I like Reese's because they do have PB- protien but a very small amount.If they so ok make sure you check for serving size (15 gms)= 1 carb serving.


----------



## Amydoula

I'm doing 7 small meals including my meal in the night. I'm thin so I do a TON of fat. All full fat dairy, natural peanut butter and almond butter, eggs, sausage, bacon, it's crazy the amount of fat I eat in a day and I actually lost a pound of my scant 13lbs last week. I eat small amounts at each meal but what I do eat is full of fat and calories. I make a homemade salad dressing with dijon mustard, olive oil, red wine vinegar and salt and pepper (basically it's a free dressing) and I use it on all my salads. Pair a protein with each carb, that helps a lot. I also have 2-3 servings of fruit a day, just pair it with a protein, like an apple cut up slathered in peanut butter. I've had no ketones and feel really good. Make guacamole with the avacadoes and dip veggies in it. I just mash up 2 avacadoes, a clove of garlic, a tomato, a little red onion, some cilantro, lemon juice and a bit of salt and pepper, yummmy!


----------



## emmaegbert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarlaC* 
Ty for the ideas ladies, I'm feeling so dead tired it's been hard to think straight & I believe a good part of it is my sugar never being over 75 for a few days now.

If your sugars are so low, sounds like you maybe need to eat more carbs. High quality, of course, but that sounds like you are taking the low-GI/low-carb to too much of an extreme. That is really low sugar if its after you are eating!

Actually since until last week I was losing weight I decided to try and eat a little MORE carbs and see if I could get my BS reading a little closer to the limit- they have me testing on-hour after I begin eating, and my new goal is to get it BETWEEN 110-129 at one-hour (I am supposed to be under 130). That means with a meal I can eat a half a piece of whole grain bread, or 8 strawberries, or a half an apple, 1/4 c of whole wheat pasta with dinner, etc. Anyway, its not always above 110 after a meal but I've eased up on my restrictions and its nice.

I agree with Amy that high quality fats are good too. My MWs have all along been urging me to NOT restrict fats, that they are important for my health and for the baby (I think our brains and nervous system are made up of mostly fat!). I also love avocados. I slice them and sprinkle with sea salt and lemon juice. I also love them mashed straight onto bread, or as part of a chopped salad (with some sort of riff on sweet peppers, cukes, jicama, beans, fresh cilantro, salt, lemon/lime juice, pepper, olive oil, all cut up to similar sizes).

And I hear you all about the kind of blah full feeling. I am 35 weeks now and I think that eating all this harder-to-digest food with my increasingly squished stomach isn't so appealing. Ah well. Particularly at night- sometimes I don't want my nighttime snack and then I see that in the AM my BS is 90, 91, rather than in the low 80s where its been until now. (and I'm supposed to be below 90 fasting, but I think my care providers are extra strict on this!)

Good luck everyone! Sounds like we're all doing well despite these moments of becoming discouraged. Working so hard at our self-care can get exhausting.

-Emma


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
*If your sugars are so low, sounds like you maybe need to eat more carbs. High quality, of course, but that sounds like you are taking the low-GI/low-carb to too much of an extreme. That is really low sugar if its after you are eating!*

Actually since until last week I was losing weight I decided to try and eat a little MORE carbs and see if I could get my BS reading a little closer to the limit- they have me testing on-hour after I begin eating, and my new goal is to get it BETWEEN 110-129 at one-hour (I am supposed to be under 130). That means with a meal I can eat a half a piece of whole grain bread, or 8 strawberries, or a half an apple, 1/4 c of whole wheat pasta with dinner, etc. Anyway, its not always above 110 after a meal but I've eased up on my restrictions and its nice.

I agree with Amy that high quality fats are good too. My MWs have all along been urging me to NOT restrict fats, that they are important for my health and for the baby (I think our brains and nervous system are made up of mostly fat!). I also love avocados. I slice them and sprinkle with sea salt and lemon juice. I also love them mashed straight onto bread, or as part of a chopped salad (with some sort of riff on sweet peppers, cukes, jicama, beans, fresh cilantro, salt, lemon/lime juice, pepper, olive oil, all cut up to similar sizes).

And I hear you all about the kind of blah full feeling. I am 35 weeks now and I think that eating all this harder-to-digest food with my increasingly squished stomach isn't so appealing. Ah well. Particularly at night- sometimes I don't want my nighttime snack and then I see that in the AM my BS is 90, 91, rather than in the low 80s where its been until now. (and I'm supposed to be below 90 fasting, but I think my care providers are extra strict on this!)

Good luck everyone! Sounds like we're all doing well despite these moments of becoming discouraged. Working so hard at our self-care can get exhausting.

-Emma

Well I was actually doing great with my sugars until my appetite took a nose dive. Fbs was usually 80 or below & pp about 95-110. I've never been able to reach my drs goal of 2200 calories/day with the 40 carbs/meal & 20/ snack that he set out though.









Now if I eat more than a few bites at each meal I get sick so I guess I'm just working on what will pack the most bang for my bite in calorie/carb ratio & not give me any worse heartburn than I'm already suffering(if that's even possible).

Thanks again everyone, it's great how helpful you all are. I haven't found any active gd threads or boards until now.

~K.


----------



## KatyKate

Hey everyone, I just started my diet on Monday night after I had my appt with my OB earlier that day. I start my 32nd week tomorrow. I weighed 138 at the appt on Monday and went in today to see how things were going with the new diet. My blood sugars have been great and doing well with the diet, but i've gained 5 lbs in what 4 days! She acted a little concerned but said since my sugars were so good we wouldn't worry about it, well I'm worried about it. I only got to 150lbs total (gained 30) with my last child without GD. What does this all mean?


----------



## Leav97

Has anyone had problems with having #'s that are too low and #'s that are too high. I've had a couple of #'s in the 60's and a couple in the 140-160 range. The 60's haven't been at normal testing times. I've tested then because I was feeling horrible. My Dr. looking to induce between 38-39 weeks because of this.

Any ideas?


----------



## emmaegbert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarlaC* 
Well I was actually doing great with my sugars until my appetite took a nose dive. Fbs was usually 80 or below & pp about 95-110. I've never been able to reach my drs goal of 2200 calories/day with the 40 carbs/meal & 20/ snack that he set out though.









Now if I eat more than a few bites at each meal I get sick so I guess I'm just working on what will pack the most bang for my bite in calorie/carb ratio & not give me any worse heartburn than I'm already suffering(if that's even possible).

Thanks again everyone, it's great how helpful you all are. I haven't found any active gd threads or boards until now.

~K.

Yikes I hope you start to feel better. I suppose in your situation you just need to eat as best as you can.

Early in my pregnancy I was feeling sick a lot- a friend who is a traditional chinese medicine student gave me an herb called "perilla leaf" (extremely mild, and tastes a bit like basil or something). I would drink a simple, unsweetened tea from it and it settled my stomach so fast. Speaking of which, I should start making it again b/c I am starting to feel sort of gross every time I eat.


----------



## fairymom

Leav97- I have some #s that vary greatly too- but not quite that high.

Today my 2hr after lunch was 68, yesterday 63. I started to eat 4 carb serving at lunch instead of 3 in response- soo far not working. I even nap after lunch most days! know a big no-no w/ gd. I am 36 wks and think my body is really getting ready for labor by exhausting me at certian parts of the day.

When my #s get that low I usually try to eat a little extra carb for my snack. Like fruit so instead of 2 I have 3 carb servings- but most of them are small for me. Fruit carb, cup of skim milk, and a serving of whole wheat crackers- and still have protein like cheese.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatyKate* 
Hey everyone, I just started my diet on Monday night after I had my appt with my OB earlier that day. I start my 32nd week tomorrow. I weighed 138 at the appt on Monday and went in today to see how things were going with the new diet. My blood sugars have been great and doing well with the diet, but i've gained 5 lbs in what 4 days! She acted a little concerned but said since my sugars were so good we wouldn't worry about it, well I'm worried about it. I only got to 150lbs total (gained 30) with my last child without GD. What does this all mean?

Wow! I'm not sure what advice to give, I lost weight on the diet and that is with highish fasting numbers and great aftermeals numbers. Are you consuming more fat than before?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leav97* 
Has anyone had problems with having #'s that are too low and #'s that are too high. I've had a couple of #'s in the 60's and a couple in the 140-160 range. The 60's haven't been at normal testing times. I've tested then because I was feeling horrible. My Dr. looking to induce between 38-39 weeks because of this.

Any ideas?

I'm so sorry you are having these fluctuations. Are you eating 6 times a day? Spacing out the foods every 3ish hours? Eating protein with carbs? Mine stay pretty much in the middle, highish for fasting, although I have managed to get it at least into the 90's with eating in the middle of the night, and normal range for 2 hours post meals (80's and 90's).


----------



## emmaegbert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatyKate* 
Hey everyone, I just started my diet on Monday night after I had my appt with my OB earlier that day. I start my 32nd week tomorrow. I weighed 138 at the appt on Monday and went in today to see how things were going with the new diet. My blood sugars have been great and doing well with the diet, but i've gained 5 lbs in what 4 days! She acted a little concerned but said since my sugars were so good we wouldn't worry about it, well I'm worried about it. I only got to 150lbs total (gained 30) with my last child without GD. What does this all mean?

If you just started the diet, it may take a little while for your body to regulate-- a weight gain like that could be water, etc. If your health care provider isn't concerned yet, I would relax. They tend to be really conservative!

And-- fairymom, I almost always take a nap after lunch and my numbers stay pretty low. My HB MW is really into having a daily nap. I actually read that sleep is really good for insulin function anyway. But if you are really dropping below 70 then maybe you should have a little snack right away- some fruit or crackers or something? Or test an hour after your meal and if you're already low eat a little something? You must be feeling really out of it.

For lots of people, insulin response is supposed to plateau and even improve after around 34 weeks- the placenta matures and stops interfering as much with maternal functioning... (I'm noticing my 1-hour numbers seem to be dropping and I'm adding more carbs back into my meals as I think I posted recently).


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
For lots of people, insulin response is supposed to plateau and even improve after around 34 weeks- the placenta matures and stops interfering as much with maternal functioning... (I'm noticing my 1-hour numbers seem to be dropping and I'm adding more carbs back into my meals as I think I posted recently).

Oh you are giving me hope! If I can just hold out for 3 more weeks without the insulin then things will get better.


----------



## fairymom

Yes I have noticed my #s have been dropping since passing the magic 34- I think that may be why after lunch #s are getting so low. Had really low #s all day yesterday and then this morn had a 96 for fasting- that's 1 too high- not too worried about 1 point though. Will just be careful with what I eat for breakfast.

What do you predict for yourself after los here? Do you think your GD will go away? Anyone know what "normal" #s are- say if we weren't pg and were testing? Just thought I'd ask since a few of us a getting so close to D-day?


----------



## KarlaC

Ds actually moved down a bit or something last night & I was really hungry. I have to confess to having a carb binge which normally would have shot my numbers through the roof since I ate a regular dinner along with it...instead they stayed low? Pp was 79..

For weeks I've had to have a late night snack or my fbs is close to 100, I didn't have one last night & yet I'm at 65 this a.m.

Does anyone know if something else might be causing the nosedive in #'s?







:


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairymom* 
Yes I have noticed my #s have been dropping since passing the magic 34- I think that may be why after lunch #s are getting so low. Had really low #s all day yesterday and then this morn had a 96 for fasting- that's 1 too high- not too worried about 1 point though. Will just be careful with what I eat for breakfast.

What do you predict for yourself after los here? Do you think your GD will go away? Anyone know what "normal" #s are- say if we weren't pg and were testing? Just thought I'd ask since a few of us a getting so close to D-day?

GD goes away as soon as the placenta is delivered unless you are an undiagnosed type2 diabetic. That's why it's good to have another blood sugar test done at your 6 week postpartum appointment. You do have a VERY high risk of getting diabetes later in life though, well I don't just mean you, well all do. I'm going to be very careful with my eating the rest of my life.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarlaC* 
Ds actually moved down a bit or something last night & I was really hungry. I have to confess to having a carb binge which normally would have shot my numbers through the roof since I ate a regular dinner along with it...instead they stayed low? Pp was 79..

For weeks I've had to have a late night snack or my fbs is close to 100, I didn't have one last night & yet I'm at 65 this a.m.

Does anyone know if something else might be causing the nosedive in #'s?







:

I have no idea! Are you very close to delivering?


----------



## Amydoula

Got a 92 this morning, Lowest fasting ever!


----------



## fairymom

I know my clinic doesn't do a gluclose test at the 6 wk pp check up but want me to test regularily (sp?) 2 wks after birth until the pp check up. I think a fasting and a 2 hour daily.

KarlaC- what are your drs/mw saying about your numbers? What is a typical day (for food/meals) like for you? How far have you cut out carbs in your diet? Are you varing the foods you are eating on a weekly biasis? This is tech a diet and the body gets used to eating certian things and "shaking" it up a bit can help with numbers.

Amy- Congrats!


----------



## emmaegbert

I have always heard like Amydoula that our GD should "disappear" after the birth, but that a fair number of cases of "GD" are really undiagnosed type II (or insulin resistance-- not quite diabetes).

I found this website very interesting and informative about type II diabetes (not about GD):
http://www.phlaunt.com/diabetes/index.php

The author is really focused on self-care, though from a pretty medicalized standpoint. She talks about typical trajectories for developing type II diabetes, debunks a number of myths about WHY people get it. She suggests ways to keep one's BS in control to slow the onset of diabetes and prevent degeneration and complications if you do develop it, how to monitor yourself and modify diet/lifestyle EARLY before you have a lot of damage, when you are still "pre-diabetic".

Anyway, like Amydoula, this seems really worth educating myself about, b/c of the much higher risks I have of developing type II later (in addition to the GD, I also have a strong family history of type II on my mom's side).


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
I have always heard like Amydoula that our GD should "disappear" after the birth, but that a fair number of cases of "GD" are really undiagnosed type II (or insulin resistance-- not quite diabetes).

I found this website very interesting and informative about type II diabetes (not about GD):
http://www.phlaunt.com/diabetes/index.php

The author is really focused on self-care, though from a pretty medicalized standpoint. She talks about typical trajectories for developing type II diabetes, debunks a number of myths about WHY people get it. She suggests ways to keep one's BS in control to slow the onset of diabetes and prevent degeneration and complications if you do develop it, how to monitor yourself and modify diet/lifestyle EARLY before you have a lot of damage, when you are still "pre-diabetic".

Anyway, like Amydoula, this seems really worth educating myself about, b/c of the much higher risks I have of developing type II later (in addition to the GD, I also have a strong family history of type II on my mom's side).

Thanks for the link! I"m going to really check it out when I have time later tonight. I too have a strong family history, including both my parents.


----------



## concadmom

I have been lapse in posting most of my last trimester and since my delivery, but I was on here quite a lot before the first of the year. Just wanted to share my story to give some hope to all of you still getting through your GD until delivery!

We had another baby boy (#3!) on Feb. 15. He weighed 8 pounds, 6 ounces, and was born at 38 weeks. My u/s two days prior said he was 7 pounds, 11 ounces, so just a bit off. Thank goodness I didn't carry him any longer! My first baby was 9 pounds and my second was 7 pounds, 11 oz., both without GD.

I really believe that had I not been on the GD diet that I would have had a much larger baby. I also had to take Glyburide for the last two months. I did find that my hormones changed a bit the week or so before delivery and I actually stopped taking it a day before I delivered. Call it my gut instinct, but I didn't want it in my system when I delivered or for it to be passed onto the baby thru breastfeeding. Just my personal opinion, even though the midwife and doctors said it was okay.

As my lack of luck would have it, my midwife was out of town when I delivered. I had a hospital birth planned, but baby came so fast, (20 minutes after our arrival - and one hour after my water breaking), that it wouldn't have mattered much anyway. One of her OB partners delivered my placenta, but the nurses handled the delivery.

Our blood sugars were good after the delivery although the baby's temp was slightly lower than they wanted (by 3/10 of a degree), so they kept him under the warmer for 5 hours, while I breastfed off and on.

We are doing great now at home, although my weight is not coming off as quickly as I would have liked. I gained 40 pounds with the pregnancy and have lost 20 so far. Any time I attempt exercise, my lochia picks up, so I'm trying to rest as much as possible.

I have taken my blood sugar once since being home and it was totally normal. I feel so much better without the GD! And I can have the occasional cookie without a major guilt trip.

Hang in there girls!


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
I have no idea! Are you very close to delivering?

No, only 26 weeks.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairymom* 
KarlaC- what are your drs/mw saying about your numbers? What is a typical day (for food/meals) like for you? How far have you cut out carbs in your diet? Are you varing the foods you are eating on a weekly biasis? This is tech a diet and the body gets used to eating certian things and "shaking" it up a bit can help with numbers.

I haven't been able to get a hold of anyone yet. I forgot Friday was their 1/2 day of being open so I'm stuck waiting until Monday.

Trying to bring the #'s up some I ate lunch out with dh today. Had part of a mushroom swiss burger, about 8 fries & 8 tortilla chips with cheese dip...pp was only 81.

I guess I'll just deal with being tired & eat as healthy as I can when I can, the last couple of days I can barely eat for squat & I really paid for what I ate at lunch today. It feels like I had thanksgiving dinner. I'm not spilling any ketones so that's a bonus.

Before I started getting full & feeling sick so easily I was hitting the 40 carb/meal & 20 carb/snack quota easily & my bs were still fine.

Thanks again ladies.

~K.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *concadmom* 
I have been lapse in posting most of my last trimester and since my delivery, but I was on here quite a lot before the first of the year. Just wanted to share my story to give some hope to all of you still getting through your GD until delivery!

We had another baby boy (#3!) on Feb. 15. He weighed 8 pounds, 6 ounces, and was born at 38 weeks. My u/s two days prior said he was 7 pounds, 11 ounces, so just a bit off. Thank goodness I didn't carry him any longer! My first baby was 9 pounds and my second was 7 pounds, 11 oz., both without GD.

I really believe that had I not been on the GD diet that I would have had a much larger baby. I also had to take Glyburide for the last two months. I did find that my hormones changed a bit the week or so before delivery and I actually stopped taking it a day before I delivered. Call it my gut instinct, but I didn't want it in my system when I delivered or for it to be passed onto the baby thru breastfeeding. Just my personal opinion, even though the midwife and doctors said it was okay.

As my lack of luck would have it, my midwife was out of town when I delivered. I had a hospital birth planned, but baby came so fast, (20 minutes after our arrival - and one hour after my water breaking), that it wouldn't have mattered much anyway. One of her OB partners delivered my placenta, but the nurses handled the delivery.

Our blood sugars were good after the delivery although the baby's temp was slightly lower than they wanted (by 3/10 of a degree), so they kept him under the warmer for 5 hours, while I breastfed off and on.

We are doing great now at home, although my weight is not coming off as quickly as I would have liked. I gained 40 pounds with the pregnancy and have lost 20 so far. Any time I attempt exercise, my lochia picks up, so I'm trying to rest as much as possible.

I have taken my blood sugar once since being home and it was totally normal. I feel so much better without the GD! And I can have the occasional cookie without a major guilt trip.

Hang in there girls!

Congrats! and thanks for the positive story, it does help to hear them!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarlaC* 
No, only 26 weeks.









I haven't been able to get a hold of anyone yet. I forgot Friday was their 1/2 day of being open so I'm stuck waiting until Monday.

Trying to bring the #'s up some I ate lunch out with dh today. Had part of a mushroom swiss burger, about 8 fries & 8 tortilla chips with cheese dip...pp was only 81.

I guess I'll just deal with being tired & eat as healthy as I can when I can, the last couple of days I can barely eat for squat & I really paid for what I ate at lunch today. It feels like I had thanksgiving dinner. I'm not spilling any ketones so that's a bonus.

Before I started getting full & feeling sick so easily I was hitting the 40 carb/meal & 20 carb/snack quota easily & my bs were still fine.

Thanks again ladies.

~K.

I then just really power packing what you can consume will be important. Really high density foods. I'd definitely get in to see a good dietitian, they are hard to find but they are out there.


----------



## emmaegbert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *concadmom* 
Just wanted to share my story to give some hope to all of you still getting through your GD until delivery!

[...]

I have taken my blood sugar once since being home and it was totally normal. I feel so much better without the GD! And I can have the occasional cookie without a major guilt trip.

Hang in there girls!

Concadmom, thanks for sharing your positive story, and congratulations on your baby!! Its just so encouraging to hear things like this when in the throes of trying to stay healthy and deal with GD.

And gosh, if your body is telling you to take it easy, just take it easy! Your baby wasn't born very long ago- you'll have time to exercise later. I am sure that every pregnancy, birth, and delivery is so different. So great to hear that your blood sugar is back to normal, and that your baby's was at birth too.

I am looking forward to some guilt-free cookies, but its also been really good for me to see what it is like to totally eliminate sweets, simple carbs, and such a reliance on grains from my diet- not nearly as hard as I would have thought (there are TIMES where its hard, but in general, its okay). I hope I can keep up some of it up after baby! I always was a healthy eater, but I do have a sweet tooth! And this diet has me eating vegetable like crazy- even more than before.


----------



## fairymom

In my DDC we have a thread talking about what we're bringing to/having to celebrate baby after delivery- well I bought 2 boxes of Girl Scout cookies for the hospital! i probably won't eat even one box- never have much of an appitite after birth. I thought you mommas may understand this better than some as to why it's "special"- not a drinker so no wine or champange for me- just give me the cookies!


----------



## emmaegbert

fairymom, I sure do know what you mean! I have also been thinking about this... if I'm feeling up to it (and its the right time of day) I am thinking about baking in early labor- maybe trying a fancy-looking recipe for whoopie pies that was in the NY Times this week! Makes 6- perfect # for who will be here. Not sure that is what I will want after the birth either- though a nice cake/pie and a glass of cold milk sure sounds good to me now. W/ my son I was starving after I gave birth, everything tasted good for a few days. (I also have some less exciting snacks packed in our hospital transfer bag).

I've been seeing those girls out selling the cookies and I just make a wide berth around them...


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairymom* 
In my DDC we have a thread talking about what we're bringing to/having to celebrate baby after delivery- well I bought 2 boxes of Girl Scout cookies for the hospital! i probably won't eat even one box- never have much of an appitite after birth. I thought you mommas may understand this better than some as to why it's "special"- not a drinker so no wine or champange for me- just give me the cookies!









Dude, I have 2 boxes of tagalongs in my freezer JUST for afterbirth


----------



## emmaegbert

ha, you girls are funny. I might just have to buy some cookies myself... but on the other hand, I don't want to go crazy on the junk food after baby is born either! But, I'm going to give myself a week or so to be a little more indulgent, and then get back to my healthy ways. I think its been good for my body to get off sugar and simple carbs, and to radically reduce the amount of grains I eat.

But- I am confused about my blood glucose levels. All my daytime blood sugar readings seem to be going down (1-hour post-meals are frequently under 110 now, I am starting to add in some modest servings of fruit and grains to meals). But, my morning numbers are creeping up- I'm supposed to be under 90 but I am getting right up close to there, and I have always been well under up until now. (and- I am not on medication.)

I am 35 weeks and I've been slacking off a bit with the exercise (I am still making sure to get daily exercise, its just, sheesh, its getting harder to actually do it and so definitely my exertion level is lower than it was.) So I wonder if that is it. I'm also feeling less hungry in general, getting some mild sour stomach feeling (not enough room?) and having to sort of remind myself to have the evening snack. Anyway, I think in another 2 weeks I may drop out of my medical co-care and just see the HB midwife since I am doing really well with this GD and I don't think I'd consent to medication at this point when clearly diet is working. But thats not to say I'd be happy to see my fasting levels to keep going up.

I have my first- and probably only- consult with the "diabetes doctor" a week from Friday. He'll be the only MD I'll have seen this whole pregnancy- or for that matter during my first pregnancy too. I am kind of interested in what he says but I am also contemplating whether I should be honest with him about my HB plans and that I am not going to start the NST they want me to do. They sort of use this reasoning "you have to do xyz so that you can deliver in the Birth Center" but its a bit of a moot point b/c I am not planning to birth with them at all. Plus, I am pretty well convinced that with my high risk label, they would eventually risk me out of the birth center regardless of how perfect my numbers are.


----------



## newmommy_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Dude, I have 2 boxes of tagalongs in my freezer JUST for afterbirth









Well prepared.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
ha, you girls are funny. I might just have to buy some cookies myself... but on the other hand, I don't want to go crazy on the junk food after baby is born either! But, I'm going to give myself a week or so to be a little more indulgent, and then get back to my healthy ways. I think its been good for my body to get off sugar and simple carbs, and to radically reduce the amount of grains I eat.

But- I am confused about my blood glucose levels. All my daytime blood sugar readings seem to be going down (1-hour post-meals are frequently under 110 now, I am starting to add in some modest servings of fruit and grains to meals). But, my morning numbers are creeping up- I'm supposed to be under 90 but I am getting right up close to there, and I have always been well under up until now. (and- I am not on medication.)

I am 35 weeks and I've been slacking off a bit with the exercise (I am still making sure to get daily exercise, its just, sheesh, its getting harder to actually do it and so definitely my exertion level is lower than it was.) So I wonder if that is it. I'm also feeling less hungry in general, getting some mild sour stomach feeling (not enough room?) and having to sort of remind myself to have the evening snack. Anyway, I think in another 2 weeks I may drop out of my medical co-care and just see the HB midwife since I am doing really well with this GD and I don't think I'd consent to medication at this point when clearly diet is working. But thats not to say I'd be happy to see my fasting levels to keep going up.

I have my first- and probably only- consult with the "diabetes doctor" a week from Friday. He'll be the only MD I'll have seen this whole pregnancy- or for that matter during my first pregnancy too. I am kind of interested in what he says but I am also contemplating whether I should be honest with him about my HB plans and that I am not going to start the NST they want me to do. They sort of use this reasoning "you have to do xyz so that you can deliver in the Birth Center" but its a bit of a moot point b/c I am not planning to birth with them at all. Plus, I am pretty well convinced that with my high risk label, they would eventually risk me out of the birth center regardless of how perfect my numbers are.

I'm totally with you, I'm going to really keep up the healthy lifestyle as well but man I need to have dessert every once in a while (hence the cookies







).
I'm at such a risk b/c of my parents that I really need to keep this up. Try eating in the middle of the night around 2-3am, that really helps with the fasting number for a lot of people and I think it's keeping me off insulin even though my numbers are still not where they should be. I've got an ultrasound and midwife appointment Wednesday and an appointment with the diabetes RN on Friday so I'll know more about the plan then. I'll be 32 weeks tomorrow and I'm hoping I can buy myself another 2 weeks as everyone says the numbers level out or go down after that point. We'll see. It's sooooo nerve wracking!


----------



## fairymom

Amy- i have 1 tagalong and a thin mint!


----------



## emmaegbert

ugh, Amydoula, I am not sure I can wake up in the night to eat- I'm already so tired! But I will try to eat a handful of peanuts or something right before I go to sleep and see if that helps. And I'll also try to motivate to even do 20 minutes of more vigorous exercise in the evenings...

I think I'll have to get a box of Samoas and a box of Thin Mints to hide away in the freezer (I'm afraid DH will eat them if he sees them in there! And my mom is the WORST at that sort of thing, she may be here a little ahead of time depending on how the dates go).


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
ugh, Amydoula, I am not sure I can wake up in the night to eat- I'm already so tired! But I will try to eat a handful of peanuts or something right before I go to sleep and see if that helps. And I'll also try to motivate to even do 20 minutes of more vigorous exercise in the evenings...

I think I'll have to get a box of Samoas and a box of Thin Mints to hide away in the freezer (I'm afraid DH will eat them if he sees them in there! And my mom is the WORST at that sort of thing, she may be here a little ahead of time depending on how the dates go).

I hear you, between the peeing and eating I'm up every 2-3 hours. Thank goodness I've put myself on maternity leave and have no clients due right now. Basically my full time job, well except taking care of DS1 (who's in school most of the day) and my DH is just eating, planning for eating, shopping, my 300 appointments and just trying to grow this baby. I also figure I"m going to be up nursing this much anyway (I never could sleep through DS1 nursing) so I might as well get used to this wacky schedule.


----------



## emmaegbert

I improvised a chocolate tofu pie tonight that was yummy and my BS seemed fine- I did my 1-hour test about 35 minutes after I ate it (at dinner fast!) and was 104. (dinner was an artichoke-olive-goat cheese souffle and green salad). I made a weird but pretty tasty crust: ground cashews and shredded (unsweet) coconut, coconut flour, melted butter and a little bit of fructose and pressed into a pie plate and pre-baked and cooled. Then I blended two blocks of silken tofu with melted belgian unsweet chocolate, about 2 tsp of vanilla, a shake of cinnamon, and agave syrup and some stevia drops to taste. Poured that into the crust and let it set in the fridge, then made a thin layer of whipped cream with a few drops of stevia and some vanilla to spread on top. It was good! Its not terribly sweet but still seems quite decadent- and it tastes nothing like tofu (well, I like tofu, but this tastes like something else all together). The pie was big. We ate about a quarter of it. Well, then my husband had more so I guess a third. I'm going to give some away tomorrow.

That was a pretty fancy dinner for me to pull off on a Monday night! I think I am just getting desperately bored of what I've been eating, and I am so wanting some little indulgences. Its making me pretty creative. Its also spring break here for me, though I have about a million things I should be doing. Sigh.


----------



## bemommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
ugh, Amydoula, I am not sure I can wake up in the night to eat- I'm already so tired! But I will try to eat a handful of peanuts or something right before I go to sleep and see if that helps. And I'll also try to motivate to even do 20 minutes of more vigorous exercise in the evenings...

During my last pregnancy as time went on and I was having a more difficult time with my fasting numbers I kept a snack by the bed to munch in that 1-3am time frame. A small handful of nuts, even a couple of crackers with peanut butter or hard cheese. I'd generally eat it during one of my bathroom breaks or wake just enough to munch it then go straight back to sleep. Brought my numbers right back down.


----------



## Amydoula

uggghh I'm 32 weeks today and back up to 104 this morning. I think I'm becoming resistant to the nuts as my middle of the night snack. I'm also starting to think I'm not going to escape this pregnancy without meds or insulin and it's really bumming me out b/c I will risk out of midwife care and have to see an OB and be REALLY high risk, not cool. I am doing everything I possibly can at this point. I guess I'll just see what they say at my appointments this week. I'm also going to try something different in the night but that will probably mean actually walking to the refrigerator, so not very appealing,sigh. I'm just having a bit of a pity party today.


----------



## kamane18

Lurking since my SIL has GD... Amydoula - have you tried a walk right before bedtime? Or if that's not possible even just some stair climbing? SIL has had luck with that, as well as with a glass of milk in middle of night (she had high fasting #s in the morning as well as a fair amount ketones in urine). For now she is doing ok but if her fasting #s go up again they want her on glyburide before bed.


----------



## fairymom

I was so stressed trying to keep my #s done that the stress was actually making my numbers go up. When I started the glyburide it felt as if a weight had been lifted and saw immediate results. Amy are you sure they switch you to drs from mws? I was sure mine would too but they never did because the drs are in the same practice and if the mws have a question or nedd a consultation they just go to the drs in the office. The stress of worrying is worse on babe. My gd doesn't make me high risk where I go- being its my 6th pg does and I still see MWs.Haven't seen onw dr w/the exception of the USs in the begining- and then he only poked his hesd in the room and looked at the screen- He like to see the babes I guess.?

I wish I could give you advice on what to do to keep your fasting #s down- but never had that problem. I did see my #s go up about 30-34 wks and that is when I was put on the meds after 34 wks 1st they leveled out and now they are going down- I'm 37 wks tomarrow.

Try not too stress. Growing a healthy babe is what is most important and keeping yourself heathy too.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kamane18* 
Lurking since my SIL has GD... Amydoula - have you tried a walk right before bedtime? Or if that's not possible even just some stair climbing? SIL has had luck with that, as well as with a glass of milk in middle of night (she had high fasting #s in the morning as well as a fair amount ketones in urine). For now she is doing ok but if her fasting #s go up again they want her on glyburide before bed.

I will try doing some exercise right before bed, I'm just so darn tired then. I have been exercising in the evening, but more after dinner time vs 10pm time. I'm going to try and gag more milk down tonight (I HATE milk) b/c everyone has such good luck with it. We'll see. Thanks for the info!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairymom* 
I was so stressed trying to keep my #s done that the stress was actually making my numbers go up. When I started the glyburide it felt as if a weight had been lifted and saw immediate results. Amy are you sure they switch you to drs from mws? I was sure mine would too but they never did because the drs are in the same practice and if the mws have a question or nedd a consultation they just go to the drs in the office. The stress of worrying is worse on babe. My gd doesn't make me high risk where I go- being its my 6th pg does and I still see MWs.Haven't seen onw dr w/the exception of the USs in the begining- and then he only poked his hesd in the room and looked at the screen- He like to see the babes I guess.?

I wish I could give you advice on what to do to keep your fasting #s down- but never had that problem. I did see my #s go up about 30-34 wks and that is when I was put on the meds after 34 wks 1st they leveled out and now they are going down- I'm 37 wks tomarrow.

Try not too stress. Growing a healthy babe is what is most important and keeping yourself heathy too.

No one has actually even given me the option of meds (I was just hoping to convince them to let me try if it came up) they have only talked of injectable insulin and that that would mean a switch to OB. My midwives practice in the hospital but there are no actual OB's in their office. I have an ultrasound and appointment tomorrow so I'll know more then and even more after Friday when I meet with the diabetes RN.


----------



## bemommy

Everyone here (except DH) has been struck with this yucky flu. I'm concerned because along with the fever and cough I have a pretty serious aversive to food. I just completely don't want to eat anything, mornings are the worst. After lunch I can choke food down and have been able to eat supper. . but breakfast and snacks, not so well.

My numbers have been ok, I guess I'm just worried about what they might do. What with being sick, sleep deprived and unable to eat. Particularly because this flu seems to last at least a week.

I guess I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions about what I might be able to choke down? I just made myself a protein smoothie and that was tolerable.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bemommy* 
Everyone here (except DH) has been struck with this yucky flu. I'm concerned because along with the fever and cough I have a pretty serious aversive to food. I just completely don't want to eat anything, mornings are the worst. After lunch I can choke food down and have been able to eat supper. . but breakfast and snacks, not so well.

My numbers have been ok, I guess I'm just worried about what they might do. What with being sick, sleep deprived and unable to eat. Particularly because this flu seems to last at least a week.

I guess I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions about what I might be able to choke down? I just made myself a protein smoothie and that was tolerable.

soup? yogurt?


----------



## BHappy

Hi there ladies,

I just went for my first prenatal (I'm 11 weeks) and was told that they're doing glucose tolerance testing early now (Kaiser). They put it in my lab work today but I didn't take the test. I was so caught off-guard and wasn't prepared to do a 1-hr fast. I'm definitely not eating right due to morning sickness. I'm just trying to eat whatever I can keep down at this point.

Anyway, I'm not sure whether I should take the test or not. My next appointment is April 7th. I may have had gest diab my last pregnancy, but if I did it was undiagnosed. I did not test then. This time, I want to be cautious but I don't want the high risk label if at all possible (I'm already 41 and that was a big enough to-do today). I was thinking of doing my blood sugar monitoring myself in lieu of the test. Do many have luck with that approach?

Suddenly I feel I need to have my strategy in place. I wasn't thinking I'd need to this early!

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## emmaegbert

BHappy, it seems weird to me that they are testing so early. My understanding is that early in pregnancy what they would find is pre-existing (non-pregnancy related) insulin resistance or type II diabetes, b/c before the placenta matures its not affecting your body enough to throw off your blood sugar metabolism. Do they plan to test again later in pregnancy if you are normal? What happens if you refuse? You should ask if you self-monitor whether they will automatically classify you as GD (thats what they would have done with the medical practice I am seeing for co-care).

And, as I am sure you already know, the 1-hour test has a high rate of false positives.


----------



## fairymom

So last night i had my highest result ever! my 2 hr after dinner was 153 (supposed to be under 120) when i 1st tested so I tested again right away (couldn't believe the #, didn't feel it was high like i can most of the time) and got a 173! I thought maybe the meter was off- has happened before and tested the meter ans that came back high so got a differnt bottle of test strips and retested machine- came back good so tested my blood again- 168! Hello WTH. Dinner was 1 cup of Broccoli cheese soup w/ham- supposed to be 24 gm of crabs, 1 slice of french bread about 1 inch thick, a salad w/ceasar dressing. so when i totaled it out it was like 3 carb servings maybe actually a little less. I don't know what was going on, hoping fasting will be fine this am. But the + side I'm 37 wks today! Babe can come anytime!







:

Ok fasting this am 91. that's fine just needs to be under 95. I'll have a light breakfast and watchwhat I eat today.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairymom* 
So last night i had my highest result ever! my 2 hr after dinner was 153 (supposed to be under 120) when i 1st tested so I tested again right away (couldn't believe the #, didn't feel it was high like i can most of the time) and got a 173! I thought maybe the meter was off- has happened before and tested the meter ans that came back high so got a differnt bottle of test strips and retested machine- came back good so tested my blood again- 168! Hello WTH. Dinner was 1 cup of Broccoli cheese soup w/ham- supposed to be 24 gm of crabs, 1 slice of french bread about 1 inch thick, a salad w/ceasar dressing. so when i totaled it out it was like 3 carb servings maybe actually a little less. I don't know what was going on, hoping fasting will be fine this am. But the + side I'm 37 wks today! Babe can come anytime!







:

Ok fasting this am 91. that's fine just needs to be under 95. I'll have a light breakfast and watchwhat I eat today.

Yay for 37 weeks! I can't wait to get there. My fasting was 99 today so better than yesterday. I can get a range of up to 10 points depending on which finger I use, if the strip touches my hand a little,etc. these meters are definitely not totally accurate. I have to be really careful to get the perfect little bubble of blood and not touch the strip to my hand or I get a higher number. I'm off to my ultrasound in a bit, then midwife appointment. I'll update when I get back.


----------



## Amydoula

I'm back. Ultrasound showed a 4lb 8oz baby, measuring a week ahead, but we all know how accurate ultrasounds can be. They are not freaking out so that is good. He decided to sleep through his NST so I have to go back next week for another one. They are fine with my sugar levels as long as the diabetes people are. I'm definitely getting more braxton hicks though and that did show up on the NST. I'm floating in water and resting a lot so I don't think there is much more I can do.


----------



## emmaegbert

fairymom, the diabetes folks monitoring me say that something you just have a weird number, and if its just once in a while like that, not to worry too much.

I just had a MW appt at the hospital practice. I am so glad once again that I am planning the HB (even though I feel acutely weird that I can't tell them-- LOL I was afraid my 4yo would spill the beans since he loves talking about "our birth"... I guess luckily he completely clams up at the medical appts). Turns out that at 40 weeks the protocol is to have an induction at the hospital for all GD moms (and after 40weeks you can't be in the birth center). Interesting that nobody told me this until I asked, and tomorrow I am 36 weeks! There is this ONE doctor who can "make an exception". Ditto for skipping the NSTs... if this Dr. says its okay, then you are "allowed" to. I talked to the MW a bit about it. She agrees with me on many points (that NSTs are not shown to improve outcomes, for example, and that the stats on risks to fetus don't take into account the difference between women with pre-existing undiagnosed type II, which I am very confident i DO NOT have, since I was *totally normal* at a 3hrGTT at 20 weeks, and then borderline high at 28 weeks, or what are the specific risks to fetuses of women with well-controlled GD, with diet-controlled GD, gradations of "control", etc). But the long and short of it is that the docs get to call the shots. I also told her that I will probably decline NSTs before 40 weeks, and that I would certainly decline a routine induction based on an arbitrary number. She said that her belief is that it should be my choice, and that I should be very aware that I can decline ANY intervention in the L&D if I end up birthing there.

B/c my first labor was fast and furious, and at 38 weeks, everyone acts like this will be the case for my second, and the CNMs seem to minimize the whole scenario of like... what if I don't go into labor spontaneously by 40 weeks? Can I even still be their patient?

If I wasn't actually planning my HB I think I'd be feeling really trapped and stressed out right now, so sure I would end up being "risked out" of the birth center and having to fight for non-intervention MW care in the L&D ward. I am so happy to have my numbers good and my HB midwife doing her home visit next week! I am just glad my intuition brought me to this decision early in this pregnancy.

Anyway. Good luck to all you other ladies. Sorry to dump on you all this but sheesh, nobody else really cares all that much...


----------



## fairymom

emma- you're not dumping. We need a place to get understanding and have others that understand. I'm w/you. And thank you for the support you have given me. Really and truly if I didn't have this board thru out this pg I'd be soo stressed the whole time.









Update from the high result the night before- all my results yesturday were really good- the highest was after dinner and still was only 101 and the rest were under 90! Had a little treat of ice cream (like 1/2 a serving) sooo goood!

Amy- how many weeks are you? My 1st BBP US showed my lo was 4 lbs. 13oz. at 32 wks.Last week at 36 he was 7 lbs. 10 oz. All these of course are give or take a lb! I still am not being told to do NSTs so I am good w/that. I've only ever had one w/all my other pgs and that was w/#1 when I was 16 and considered hig risk then because of my age! Funny i just realized that in all of my pgs only 2 have ever not been considered high risk and that was w/#s 3 and 4! I've never actually felt "high risk" but normal.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
fairymom, the diabetes folks monitoring me say that something you just have a weird number, and if its just once in a while like that, not to worry too much.

I just had a MW appt at the hospital practice. I am so glad once again that I am planning the HB (even though I feel acutely weird that I can't tell them-- LOL I was afraid my 4yo would spill the beans since he loves talking about "our birth"... I guess luckily he completely clams up at the medical appts). Turns out that at 40 weeks the protocol is to have an induction at the hospital for all GD moms (and after 40weeks you can't be in the birth center). Interesting that nobody told me this until I asked, and tomorrow I am 36 weeks! There is this ONE doctor who can "make an exception". Ditto for skipping the NSTs... if this Dr. says its okay, then you are "allowed" to. I talked to the MW a bit about it. She agrees with me on many points (that NSTs are not shown to improve outcomes, for example, and that the stats on risks to fetus don't take into account the difference between women with pre-existing undiagnosed type II, which I am very confident i DO NOT have, since I was *totally normal* at a 3hrGTT at 20 weeks, and then borderline high at 28 weeks, or what are the specific risks to fetuses of women with well-controlled GD, with diet-controlled GD, gradations of "control", etc). But the long and short of it is that the docs get to call the shots. I also told her that I will probably decline NSTs before 40 weeks, and that I would certainly decline a routine induction based on an arbitrary number. She said that her belief is that it should be my choice, and that I should be very aware that I can decline ANY intervention in the L&D if I end up birthing there.

B/c my first labor was fast and furious, and at 38 weeks, everyone acts like this will be the case for my second, and the CNMs seem to minimize the whole scenario of like... what if I don't go into labor spontaneously by 40 weeks? Can I even still be their patient?

If I wasn't actually planning my HB I think I'd be feeling really trapped and stressed out right now, so sure I would end up being "risked out" of the birth center and having to fight for non-intervention MW care in the L&D ward. I am so happy to have my numbers good and my HB midwife doing her home visit next week! I am just glad my intuition brought me to this decision early in this pregnancy.

Anyway. Good luck to all you other ladies. Sorry to dump on you all this but sheesh, nobody else really cares all that much...

You are not dumping you are getting your feelings out! That's what we are here for. I'm so grateful for this thread as most on MDC don't support us GD moms.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairymom* 
emma- you're not dumping. We need a place to get understanding and have others that understand. I'm w/you. And thank you for the support you have given me. Really and truly if I didn't have this board thru out this pg I'd be soo stressed the whole time.









Update from the high result the night before- all my results yesturday were really good- the highest was after dinner and still was only 101 and the rest were under 90! Had a little treat of ice cream (like 1/2 a serving) sooo goood!

Amy- how many weeks are you? My 1st BBP US showed my lo was 4 lbs. 13oz. at 32 wks.Last week at 36 he was 7 lbs. 10 oz. All these of course are give or take a lb! I still am not being told to do NSTs so I am good w/that. I've only ever had one w/all my other pgs and that was w/#1 when I was 16 and considered hig risk then because of my age! Funny i just realized that in all of my pgs only 2 have ever not been considered high risk and that was w/#s 3 and 4! I've never actually felt "high risk" but normal.









I'm 32 weeks. I'll have another ultrasound at 36 weeks. I'm having the NST's every week, but b/c my baby isn't a huge mover (DS1 wasn't either, or at least the huge movements they are looking for) I think they are going to have a hard time getting the results they need unless he just happens to decide to have a moving period right during that test. Hopefully eating food will help next week so I don't have to sit there for an hour again. Basically it just picked up his heartbeat and a few braxton hicks last time with a couple of movements big enough to satisfy them. They don't let you go past 40 weeks here either, DS1 did come at 38 weeks so I'm hoping this little guy will too.


----------



## kdtmom2be

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Hopefully eating food will help next week so I don't have to sit there for an hour again. Basically it just picked up his heartbeat and a few braxton hicks last time with a couple of movements big enough to satisfy them. They don't let you go past 40 weeks here either, DS1 did come at 38 weeks so I'm hoping this little guy will too.

Amy, try having a warm cup of tea. When I drink something warm, or set a warm bowl on the top of my belly the baby objects and does lots of movement. Maybe that will help during your NSTs?


----------



## emmaegbert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
You are not dumping you are getting your feelings out! That's what we are here for. I'm so grateful for this thread as most on MDC don't support us GD moms.

Its weird, eh? Its like the "natural" crowd doesn't think GD is real (or they think its somehow caused by eating too much junk food, sigh), and then other folks make it out to be this HUGE disaster waiting to happen. Anyway, its been quite instructive for me to deal with this condition- hopefully only temporarily!- I think just a reality check for me when I think about other people that have manageable but not negligible health issues.

Its so helpful to hear what other people are doing, and just to know there are other people out there. Makes me feel a lot less panicked about it all. I'm really glad for this thread.


----------



## KarlaC

Well I went to the dr yesterday...I really wish I had more options for an ob but because of miliary insurance I'm stuck.

They didn't seem at all concerned about my low sugars. Actually the dr told me I could quit testing except for fbs. So I was cleaning today & felt crappy, checked & it's 53 not even 2 hours after I had spaghetti & meatballs for lunch.

Maybe I'll just keep checking it to be safe, I'm home alone so I feel kinda weirded out about the unexpected lows.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Amy, try having a warm cup of tea. When I drink something warm, or set a warm bowl on the top of my belly the baby objects and does lots of movement. Maybe that will help during your NSTs?

Thanks for the tip! It's definitely worth a try.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarlaC* 
Well I went to the dr yesterday...I really wish I had more options for an ob but because of miliary insurance I'm stuck.

They didn't seem at all concerned about my low sugars. Actually the dr told me I could quit testing except for fbs. So I was cleaning today & felt crappy, checked & it's 53 not even 2 hours after I had spaghetti & meatballs for lunch.

Maybe I'll just keep checking it to be safe, I'm home alone so I feel kinda weirded out about the unexpected lows.

That's weird that they aren't concerned. Anything under 60 and they told me it was not good, not that I've ever come close mind you since I've got the other problem. Just keep eating as much as you can as often as you can.


----------



## BHappy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
BHappy, it seems weird to me that they are testing so early. My understanding is that early in pregnancy what they would find is pre-existing (non-pregnancy related) insulin resistance or type II diabetes, b/c before the placenta matures its not affecting your body enough to throw off your blood sugar metabolism. Do they plan to test again later in pregnancy if you are normal? What happens if you refuse? You should ask if you self-monitor whether they will automatically classify you as GD (thats what they would have done with the medical practice I am seeing for co-care).

And, as I am sure you already know, the 1-hour test has a high rate of false positives.

After reading some of the pamphlets I received from Kaiser, it appears they do the glucose test early for _some_ women, and the week 24-28 test for _all_ women. I'm going to ask at my next appointment why they wanted to test me so early. I'm guessing because I am 41. Sheesh.


----------



## emmaegbert

BHappy, I bet you are right. They are probably treating you as "high risk" in general, and also trying to rule out pre-existing typeII? Sounds like it wouldn't really be a big deal if you skipped the earlier test.

I had a 3hrGTT earlier than normal (20 weeks) because I have a strong family history of type II, and b/c we suspect my mom had GD with me. I was totally normal at that test. The good thing that came out of it is that I am quite sure I really do have GD and not just underlying diabetes. One thing at least not to worry about.


----------



## fairymom

On the topic of not really feeling that other's here not supporting GD moms Or thinking it (GD) is not real I totoally agree w/you guys. It really scares me to watch others (w/o GD) tell new moms not to to the GD test. I know there are different ways to do the test and if you have a really low risk factor then sure MAYBE opt out but they just don't seem to realize how bad untreated GD can be for both mom and babe. It's a test I've done w/all my pgs w/no bad reactions (sure a small stomach ache but really in reality that's nothing comapred to the effects that could happen). This is pg #6 for me and I've never had a false positive. Or even had to redo the test because they thought it may be false.

Whenever I hear a mom asking about it its like what really is it going to hurt to do this test? I too am glad I did this test and to a point have GD (not on a daily basis or would wish it on anyone) because I don't have to worry about what I am feeding us, have a greater will power to say no to things that arre unhealthy and am not worrying about gaining too much weight (and having to lose that weight after pg). And I've been able to help my family become more aware of the food they eat- what's a proper portion, good food choices and show them how to be creative with your diet! For kids nowa days this is hard and they too are at increased risks just like I am so the earlier the better!

I hope this helps someone who may be lurking feel more comfortable about their decision and the fact it maybe different than most here on MDC. Every body is different and yes a positive GD result feels like poop and there is a lot of stress in the first few weeks to months and feelings of disappoinment/failure in yoursefl and body BUT really this is something that happens and we have no control over it but can learn from it and help others with the experience- I wish they'd come up w/GD support groups IRL kinda like LLL meetings. I think those would be invaluable!


----------



## KarlaC

Hmmm anyone else have their ob or mw tell them their fbs only needed to be below 105 to stay off meds?

Between that & his complete indifference to my lows I'm feeling pretty shaky about that particular dr(there are 4 at the office I go to).


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairymom* 
On the topic of not really feeling that other's here not supporting GD moms Or thinking it (GD) is not real I totoally agree w/you guys. It really scares me to watch others (w/o GD) tell new moms not to to the GD test. I know there are different ways to do the test and if you have a really low risk factor then sure MAYBE opt out but they just don't seem to realize how bad untreated GD can be for both mom and babe. It's a test I've done w/all my pgs w/no bad reactions (sure a small stomach ache but really in reality that's nothing comapred to the effects that could happen). This is pg #6 for me and I've never had a false positive. Or even had to redo the test because they thought it may be false.

Whenever I hear a mom asking about it its like what really is it going to hurt to do this test? I too am glad I did this test and to a point have GD (not on a daily basis or would wish it on anyone) because I don't have to worry about what I am feeding us, have a greater will power to say no to things that arre unhealthy and am not worrying about gaining too much weight (and having to lose that weight after pg). And I've been able to help my family become more aware of the food they eat- what's a proper portion, good food choices and show them how to be creative with your diet! For kids nowa days this is hard and they too are at increased risks just like I am so the earlier the better!

I hope this helps someone who may be lurking feel more comfortable about their decision and the fact it maybe different than most here on MDC. Every body is different and yes a positive GD result feels like poop and there is a lot of stress in the first few weeks to months and feelings of disappoinment/failure in yoursefl and body BUT really this is something that happens and we have no control over it but can learn from it and help others with the experience- I wish they'd come up w/GD support groups IRL kinda like LLL meetings. I think those would be invaluable!

I COMPLETELY agree with everything you've said!! I'm clapping in my head









Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarlaC* 
Hmmm anyone else have their ob or mw tell them their fbs only needed to be below 105 to stay off meds?

Between that & his complete indifference to my lows I'm feeling pretty shaky about that particular dr(there are 4 at the office I go to).

They are keeping me off meds as long as I keep my fastings under 105 but that is only b/c I'm wicked healthy to begin with. (low blood pressure, thin, no swelling or other health issues, I eat VERY healthy anyway,etc.) There normal standards are below 90. Plus I have never had an after meals number even close to the 120 cut off, it's just the darn fastings.


----------



## emmaegbert

KarlaC, can you try to see a different OB in the practice? Or is there a diabetes specialist you can see? Can they refer you to someone OTHER than an OB?

The practice I am seeing wants fasting under 90. But I've also heard other practices follow different guidelines. And like Amy says, they look at the whole picture (or, they should). My HB midwife says she wouldn't be stressing me to say inside such tight parameters. However, she has mentioned that she is concerned about low blood sugars (she didn't like seeing 1-hour post-meal in the 80s) and I am sure if she saw lows like you have she would want me eating complex (healthy) carbs to bring them back up immediately, and probably have me eating much more frequently to prevent those crashes.

Good luck.

I exercised last night after dinner (plus about 2miles walking in the AM...) It definitely felt hard to motivate my big huge self to do that. BUT, my fasting BS was 82. (rather than the high 80s/low 90s I have had for the past week). So, I guess that is really what I have to do to keep fasting #s safely below 90. It does feel like GD manages to make late pregnancy just THAT MUCH more exhausting. Its enough to start me wanting to have another 38-week pregnancy even though I have SO MUCH I want to accomplish before this baby is born- even 2-3 more weeks would feel like a lot!


----------



## Grumpy72_ga

FWIW, I'm following this thread even though I haven't been labelled GD yet. I failed the 1 hr at 12w by 1 pt above the cut off and asked not to do the 3 hr because at that point in time anything sugar would make be gag and come perilously close to puking. My doc okayed me to repeat the 1 hr test a week later, suggesting that my fasting of sugar for the previous 13 weeks (yes prior to pregnancy) could have been the reason I failed. He asked me to carb load before the test and then fast (FAST - which I hadn't done the first time through) before the test. FWIW as well, we tested me early because my BMI was over 30 at the start of pregnancy, my mum was diagnosed with Type II within the last 5 yrs and I'm over the magical age of 35 - so there were risk factors. We're repeating the test in just under 3 weeks (at 24w) as usual too and I'm fretting because I know in my mind there is a really good chance I will fail it.

Maybe I'm different than others around MDC, in that I don't discount the possibility of GD, and I do take the testing really seriously. I thought about totally skipping the testing earlier in pregnancy and just following a GD diet anyway - I picked up a couple GD specific books and they have a little info on the diet to follow. Anyway I guess the reason I'm posting is to say that there are still some of us out there that may not technically have GD but are conscious enough of it. Oh heck I think I'm on the border and have contemplated getting myself a monitor just to be sure.

Anyway I applaud you all for the straightforward answers and while I don't have it (yet), I'm still following and learning a bunch from you... and you've made me a least a little more conscious of what I'm feeding us! (baby #4 here!)


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grumpy72_ga* 
FWIW, I'm following this thread even though I haven't been labelled GD yet. I failed the 1 hr at 12w by 1 pt above the cut off and asked not to do the 3 hr because at that point in time anything sugar would make be gag and come perilously close to puking. My doc okayed me to repeat the 1 hr test a week later, suggesting that my fasting of sugar for the previous 13 weeks (yes prior to pregnancy) could have been the reason I failed. He asked me to carb load before the test and then fast (FAST - which I hadn't done the first time through) before the test. FWIW as well, we tested me early because my BMI was over 30 at the start of pregnancy, my mum was diagnosed with Type II within the last 5 yrs and I'm over the magical age of 35 - so there were risk factors. We're repeating the test in just under 3 weeks (at 24w) as usual too and I'm fretting because I know in my mind there is a really good chance I will fail it.

Maybe I'm different than others around MDC, in that I don't discount the possibility of GD, and I do take the testing really seriously. I thought about totally skipping the testing earlier in pregnancy and just following a GD diet anyway - I picked up a couple GD specific books and they have a little info on the diet to follow. Anyway I guess the reason I'm posting is to say that there are still some of us out there that may not technically have GD but are conscious enough of it. Oh heck I think I'm on the border and have contemplated getting myself a monitor just to be sure.

Anyway I applaud you all for the straightforward answers and while I don't have it (yet), I'm still following and learning a bunch from you... and you've made me a least a little more conscious of what I'm feeding us! (baby #4 here!)

Thank you for your support! It is nice to know there are supportive lurkers out there









Me: I'm back from the diabetes RN, she has bought me another 3 weeks until my next appointment with her. She says she usually doesn't keep seeing people but "I make her nervous" since I'm so borderline but b/c I'm still so healthy I get to keep going without meds/insulin. I'll be 35 weeks when I go back so I"m hoping by that point it will be easier to keep under control. It's gorgeous here today so I'm going for a nice walk longer walk this afternoon. I've got my baby shower tomorrow and while I will eat no naughty foods I know I will eat more food than I normally would so want to stay on top of it.


----------



## emmaegbert

hey Amy, have fun at your shower. Even if you aren't going to eat "naughty" foods maybe you can have something special? A long while back I posted a coconut-flour muffin recipe in the recipe/meal thread I started. They aren't nearly as good as cakes or anything, but they sort of satisfy in that same way. And they seem to do zilch to my blood sugar. And the chocolate-tofu pie I made earlier this week was also quite yummy and didn't seem too bad for blood sugar. Another sweet type thing that you might be able to eat is a very lightly sweetened egg-and-cream custard (you can use fructose instead of sugar and cut the amount down). I also imagine that a chocolate roll-cake (like a bouche-de-noel style cake... otherwise has been called by my husband "a huge devil dog") could be made very low sugar (usually I make a flourless cake and fill with sweetened whipped cream- you could sweeten VERY lightly or with a mix of stevia and agave). as for a non-sweet special food... I think egg-and-veggie soufflé could be good, or a "roulade" (sort of a rolled souffle with a cheese-herb filling).

speaking of which-- if I can get my butt organized to finish some work this morning maybe I'll make some of those coconut flour muffins with my son. They are handy to have and for some reason he LOVES them (he'll say things like, "I am really hungry, but the only thing I am hungry for are those muffins that are just for you").


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
KarlaC, can you try to see a different OB in the practice? Or is there a diabetes specialist you can see? Can they refer you to someone OTHER than an OB?

The practice I am seeing wants fasting under 90. But I've also heard other practices follow different guidelines. And like Amy says, they look at the whole picture (or, they should). My HB midwife says she wouldn't be stressing me to say inside such tight parameters. However, she has mentioned that she is concerned about low blood sugars (she didn't like seeing 1-hour post-meal in the 80s) and I am sure if she saw lows like you have she would want me eating complex (healthy) carbs to bring them back up immediately, and probably have me eating much more frequently to prevent those crashes.

Good luck.

Well now that I've actually seen all 4 dr's at least once I can pick the one I want to see. My next appt I chose the one guy who didn't seem like such an airhead. I plan on hitting him up about a dietician at the very least, he was the only one who wasn't completely opposed to any kind of intervention for my anxiety disorder so I'm hoping he will keep an open mind on getting me in to see someone who can help me a little more.

My appetite has returned & I'm back to eating every 2 hours but my sugars are still staying low & borderline hypoglycemic even at one hour so idk. I've been working hard at eating plenty of good carbs but not being able to go sweep & mop without crashing is getting old.


----------



## kdtmom2be

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarlaC* 
My appetite has returned & I'm back to eating every 2 hours but my sugars are still staying low & borderline hypoglycemic even at one hour so idk. I've been working hard at eating plenty of good carbs but not being able to go sweep & mop without crashing is getting old.









Karla, you should ask your doctor if it's possibe that you have reactive hypoglycemia and not gestational diabetes. And, if so, what the implications are to you and baby and what to do about it. I'm concerned that the ladies here tell you to eat MORE carbs is actually the wrong thing for you to be doing, you are just compounding the problem. Try eating very low carb snacks/meals very frequently for a few days and see if your sugars staabilize? Just a suggestion, I'm certainly no medical expert, but your doctors are obviously not being much help! If this helps, then maybe eat a higher carb meal (not too high though!) and test your sugars at 15, 30, 45, 60, 90 and 120 minutes (yeah, ouch on the fingers!) to show what your blood sugar is actually doing. That might be a reality check for your doctor.


----------



## kdtmom2be

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairymom* 
On the topic of not really feeling that other's here not supporting GD moms Or thinking it (GD) is not real I totoally agree w/you guys. It really scares me to watch others (w/o GD) tell new moms not to to the GD test. I know there are different ways to do the test and if you have a really low risk factor then sure MAYBE opt out but they just don't seem to realize how bad untreated GD can be for both mom and babe. It's a test I've done w/all my pgs w/no bad reactions (sure a small stomach ache but really in reality that's nothing comapred to the effects that could happen). This is pg #6 for me and I've never had a false positive. Or even had to redo the test because they thought it may be false.

I think there is a big difference between telling moms not to test and telling moms to be aware of what they are consenting to and how it affects the outcome of thier pregnancy. There is very little data (none?) out there showing more beneficial outcomes when treating GD moms with insulin vs not treating them. (Check www.plus-size-pregnancy.org, it's the most comprehensive place for GD info that I have seen, studies are linked at the bottom of each page.)

Quote:

"The available data provide no evidence to support the wide recommendation that all pregnant women should be screened for 'gestational diabetes', let alone that they should be treated with insulin. Until the risks of minor elevations of glucose during pregnancy have been established in appropriately conducted trials, therapy based on this diagnosis must be critically reviewed. The use of injectable therapy on the basis of the available data is highly contentious, and in many other fields of medical practice such aggressive therapy without proven benefit would be considered unethical." Enkin, Murray et al. A Guide to Effective Care in Pregnancy and Childbirth. Second Edition. Oxford: Oxford University Press (Oxford Medical Publications), 1995.
There are people who should be tested, there are lots of us here, but there are those of us that shouldn't be tested and who should and can follow a personal testing protocol and simply be aware of what is ok and what is not. I could care less if I pass or fail the test. As a scientist, I find the test flawed, given that it has absolutely NO standardization. However, I also have a realization that not everyone has the benefit of my education







I think, more important than taking the test or not is helping moms be aware that there are other options, that there is more than one treatment for GD, there are different gradations of GD, etc. I think part of why I recommend to other moms to think twice about the GD test is because my SIL takes the test, is diagnosed with GD, has done NO research on anything, starts taking insulin and rather than taking enough insulin to deal with the foods she is eating, eats food to counter-act the insulin she is taking. (does that make sense?) She doesn't seem to realize that by controlling her diet and exercise that she may not even NEED insulin (or she may...) and the doctors in her area certainly aren't going to tell her.

So, down from my soapbox, I applaude the ladies here because you ARE aware of what your options are, or at least that there ARE other options besides just jumping on the insulin bandwagon and that you are taking an active role in your health and that of your babies. And there is nothing better than being informed!


----------



## emmaegbert

I have no idea what "reactive hypoglycemia" is (is it big spikes and big crashes? I'll follow that link) but I agree that testing yourself frequently through a day or two might give you more info to go on with your health care providers. And, if its just for a day or two your fingers will survive (use the lowest setting you can on your lancet!)


----------



## emmaegbert

I think there are problems galore with the test- esp the 1hr one. But, I know why they don't do the 3hr test on everyone, and I also can see why they don't want to closely monitor everyone over a period of time to see where they are at with their blood sugar regulation, since it affects such a small number of women. I also (as you can tell by my tirades recently!) do not like what the "high risk" label means in terms of how women are treated by health care practitioners and the greatly increased rates of interventions that it leads to.

BUT... I do know for me- I was totally normal at my 20wk 3hr test and was NOT normal at my 28wk one. I am glad to have the information to keep my blood sugar normalized through diet and exercise and self-monitoring. After reading some for myself (I am not a scientist but I am still an intelligent and educated person!) I do think there is actually enough evidence for better outcomes (esp better LONG TERM outcomes regarding the risk of developing type II diabetes later in life) for my child if s/he is not exposed to intra-uterine hyperglycemia to make me glad I am controlling it. I am concerned about the effect on my body and on the fetus in my body of several months of elevated blood sugar. My understanding is that there is pretty good evidence that elevated blood sugars (even below the diabetic range, but above normal) cause stress and/or damage to my pancreas, and this is not good for me over my lifetime.

Personally I am not at all stressed out about having a "big baby"... I've always assumed I would for genetic reasons anyway (my husband is 6'2" and I was 9lbs8oz at birth, though I'm pretty much average size now I was always as a kid in the 90th+ percentile for size). I find the fat-phobic ways that people talk about "GD babies" really distasteful and uninformed, as with many of the discussions on "how to grow a small baby". There is a lot of confusion out there (exacerbated, unfortunately, by risk-averse OBs) between large-normal babies (of course there are going to be people at the top range of normal-- that is what it is, a RANGE of normal) and abnormally large babies.

Lots of people eat a crap diet when pregnant or not. I don't think its good for them. But boy am I sick of reading posts like, "I don't eat a lot of sugar anyway so I am not at risk for GD". My blood sugars were quite abnormally high after eating a breakfast of usweetened, home-made steel-cut oatmeal, a half a fresh fruit and an egg, or a dinner of brown rice and miso soup with lots of fresh lightly cooked greens and tofu. I never would have guessed that w/out monitoring myself. When I am not pregnant, I imagine my blood sugars don't rise dramatically from eating that sort of food (though I will be checking periodically after I give birth). Because its not about eating "a lot of sugar" but about having a glucose metabolism that is really thrown out of whack for reasons we just don't control, and I *do* wish more people understood that, politics and practical problems with testing regimes and labeling aside.


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Karla, you should ask your doctor if it's possibe that you have reactive hypoglycemia and not gestational diabetes. And, if so, what the implications are to you and baby and what to do about it. I'm concerned that the ladies here tell you to eat MORE carbs is actually the wrong thing for you to be doing, you are just compounding the problem. Try eating very low carb snacks/meals very frequently for a few days and see if your sugars staabilize? Just a suggestion, I'm certainly no medical expert, but your doctors are obviously not being much help! If this helps, then maybe eat a higher carb meal (not too high though!) and test your sugars at 15, 30, 45, 60, 90 and 120 minutes (yeah, ouch on the fingers!) to show what your blood sugar is actually doing. That might be a reality check for your doctor.

Wow thank you for the info! I will try the higher amt of testing at those times too just to see what I can see & show the dr. Not worried about the amt of finger sticks, I'm a pretty tough old broad







Much appreciated.

~K.


----------



## kdtmom2be

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
Lots of people eat a crap diet when pregnant or not. I don't think its good for them. But boy am I sick of reading posts like, "I don't eat a lot of sugar anyway so I am not at risk for GD". My blood sugars were quite abnormally high after eating a breakfast of usweetened, home-made steel-cut oatmeal, a half a fresh fruit and an egg, or a dinner of brown rice and miso soup with lots of fresh lightly cooked greens and tofu. I never would have guessed that w/out monitoring myself. When I am not pregnant, I imagine my blood sugars don't rise dramatically from eating that sort of food (though I will be checking periodically after I give birth). Because its not about eating "a lot of sugar" but about having a glucose metabolism that is really thrown out of whack for reasons we just don't control, and I *do* wish more people understood that, politics and practical problems with testing regimes and labeling aside.









:
AND, people who don't eat a lot of refined sugars still often eat far more grains than they should and don't understand, or choose to ignore, that carbohydrates are carbohydrates! I am constantly astounded by the amount of sugar added to packaged food products not to mention the amount of naturally occuring sugars in fruits and vegetables.


----------



## emmaegbert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 







:
AND, people who don't eat a lot of refined sugars still often eat far more grains than they should and don't understand, or choose to ignore, that carbohydrates are carbohydrates! I am constantly astounded by the amount of sugar added to packaged food products not to mention the amount of naturally occuring sugars in fruits and vegetables.

yk, I think I was probably eating a lot more grains than was good for me- minimally processed, whole grains, but still, probably more than my body needs. I actually LOST quite a bit of weight (while pregnant) when I cut out almost all grains after starting the self-monitoring. While I am aware (and also astounded!) at the amount of sugar and sugar-by-other-names in packaged/prepared foods, I think I did have this mindset that fruit and whole grains are "healthy" so I should eat as much as I want. Limiting my intake of them has been really interesting and made me rethink my meals. I do hope its something I can find middle ground on after I am not pregnant anymore- I plan to add grains back into my diet, but at a much more moderate level. I mean- gosh, I look at my mom, who has type II diabetes- if she ate the USDA recommended amount of grains per day (what is it, 6-12 servings??) she'd be on huge doses of insulin to control her blood sugar.


----------



## Amydoula

I think you guys are having a very interesting discussion, I don't have a lot to add right now as my brain is pretty fried, but I have been following along. I also got up to a 98 today so I was pleased







Today is my baby shower! There will be a lot of protein foods so that is nice that they are accommodating my crazy food needs. It will be sad not to have the cake or beautiful lemon punch but oh well. Have a great day!


----------



## emmaegbert

Amy- have a fun shower!

Yesterday after dinner I did my one-hour test and got 146 (seemed high for what I had eaten). I tested again and got 106, which seemed low. So, I tested AGAIN and got 106 a second time. Went with that. (different finger each time...) This morning I was 78 fasting. I think my numbers are just going down? I am 36 weeks. I've actually been dropping down to or just below 80 between meals- recently decided to test on a couple of occasions when I felt really at the end of my rope. (well, I know its normal to return to fasting levels before meals but I actually still have never gotten a clear picture of what is normal in late pregnancy... as opposed to non-pregnant people).

I'm still eating relatively low carb, but adding a little more fruit and even some TINY little servings of other starchy foods at meals.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
Amy- have a fun shower!

Yesterday after dinner I did my one-hour test and got 146 (seemed high for what I had eaten). I tested again and got 106, which seemed low. So, I tested AGAIN and got 106 a second time. Went with that. (different finger each time...) This morning I was 78 fasting. I think my numbers are just going down? I am 36 weeks. I've actually been dropping down to or just below 80 between meals- recently decided to test on a couple of occasions when I felt really at the end of my rope. (well, I know its normal to return to fasting levels before meals but I actually still have never gotten a clear picture of what is normal in late pregnancy... as opposed to non-pregnant people).

I'm still eating relatively low carb, but adding a little more fruit and even some TINY little servings of other starchy foods at meals.

Thanks! It was so much fun, but exhausting and I didn't get my walk in so goodness knows what number I'm waking up to tomorrow. It does sound like you are on the "other side" going towards birth with those numbers which is great!


----------



## fairymom

My numbers seemed to drop some when I got to 35 wks- but this last week went back to where I was before and again I am struggling w/the after dinner numbers. So frustrating- but the MW I saw on fri was worried about the high ones and didn't think I'd need to raise my meds (kinda releived by that). I've been dealing with a lot of early labor for the same week so I don't know if they are related? Will have CXs all day till around dinner and then they go away only to come back after dinner, strong enough for me to not want to do much but wash the dishes/clean up and then feel the need to rest some. Just wish this lo would make up his mind and come out! Or my water would brake and I'd now there would be and end soon.

To let you know I tried pineapple (to get it going) and eating it as a carb serving and it's not doing anything but making it hard on my numbers so I don't think it'll work as a natural inducer- Not like I can do the recommened eat the whole thing to bring on labor. Just thought I'd let you all know not for GD moms.I was able to work in about 1/2 the pineapple in the course of a day and a half but nada. I could only eat 1/2 a cup at a time.


----------



## emmaegbert

good to know about the pineapple since its expensive and iffy to find good ones... I can see how it would be hard to eat enough to make it do much when controlling blood sugars.

What did the MW think? Stress can mess up your numbers, if you are having a lot of pre-labor, I could imagine its both physically and mentally stressful!


----------



## fairymom

All the MW said about my #s was they look fine and she's not worried about the few high ones and the need to raise meds. Nothing on how prelabor may be affecting them or not. Not feeling really stressed about prelabor more anxious.


----------



## BHappy

Hello mamas,

I'm starting to do a gd diet now that I'm beyond the morning sickness stages. I'm about 12 weeks.

I'm thinking ahead to the gtt test and wondering if my gd diet will help?

Also, should I forego the 1 hour test and just ask for the 3 hour?

Hope you all are having a lovely Sunday!









eta: I should mention that my daughter was born at 35 weeks, 8.8 lbs and her blood sugar dropped after birth. My MW suspected gd although I declined the test so don't know for sure. Also, I did not have gd (did test) with my twins.


----------



## fairymom

Bhappy- i just did the 1 hr when that came back + i skipped the 3 hr took the dx. But I had GD w/my last pg too so knew it'd probably come back this time around.


----------



## Amydoula

Shower went well, they had lots of protein snacks for me. I didn't have time to exercise yesterday but woke up to a 95 today, go figure!


----------



## emmaegbert

Amy- thats great!

BHappy- I've heard conflicting advice about whether a strict diet can help with the test. Several people actually told me that 2x a day exercise would probably do more to regulate insulin function, thus making me do better on the 3hrGTT (I was borderline and there was some discussion about me doing diet and exercise for 2 weeks and retesting to see if I could avoid the label). The thing about the 3hrGTT is that it is specifically designed to overload your body with glucose and see what happens. So, if you aren't handling glucose well, it should be pretty hard to "beat" the test. As for the 1hr... I find them all pretty unpleasant. If I have another pregnancy I would probably forgo the 1hr and just do the 3hr (or just start self-monitoring). The thing about the diet is that I think its most effective when combined with testing. The main thing is not actually following the DIET to the letter, but keeping your blood sugars stable so the baby is not experiencing hyperglycemia in utero (and also, IMO, so your endocrine system isn't being stressed by it). And people react different to different foods. I think if I was following the food plan I was given, I'd probably need meds- too much grain, too many carbs in general to keep under the targets they wanted (and mine are fairly strict).

HTH, good luck!


----------



## kdtmom2be

I'm starting to feel like no matter what I eat or what I do my numbers are just going to be not what I expect. I had a 102 after breakfast (eggs and toast with PB and jam on it) and then a 117 after dinner (two slices of very thin crust badly made pizza with tons of meat and cheese that I shared with my toddler, she ate the outer crust and a salad). Not bad, but the 102 was lower than I expected because I usually struggle with breakfast numbers. Then the other day I had 140 after a small meal with hardly any carbs.







: arg!! Oh well, I will struggle on.... only a few more weeks to go and really, the HIGHEST number I've seen all pregnancy was 158 and that was expected after the crap that I ate that time! So I'm not doing so badly, 33 weeks now, so hopefully things will start getting easier again. Boy am I craving sugar though!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
I'm starting to feel like no matter what I eat or what I do my numbers are just going to be not what I expect. I had a 102 after breakfast (eggs and toast with PB and jam on it) and then a 117 after dinner (two slices of very thin crust badly made pizza with tons of meat and cheese that I shared with my toddler, she ate the outer crust and a salad). Not bad, but the 102 was lower than I expected because I usually struggle with breakfast numbers. Then the other day I had 140 after a small meal with hardly any carbs.







: arg!! Oh well, I will struggle on.... only a few more weeks to go and really, the HIGHEST number I've seen all pregnancy was 158 and that was expected after the crap that I ate that time! So I'm not doing so badly, 33 weeks now, so hopefully things will start getting easier again. Boy am I craving sugar though!

Yeah I'll be 33 weeks tomorrow and can't wait for this to all be over! I find the glucose monitors to be pretty touchy and inaccurate most of the time. If I get a highish number I'll do another finger and get like 10 points lower sometimes







It's not an issue for aftermeals as I always am well within my goals, but for my fastings I do an average of 3 fingers and take the lowest number.


----------



## Amydoula

I got an 88 for fasting this morning! This is a darn miracle and the first time I have gotten a number in the range they want in a month. Here's what happened. I slept really well last night and woke up to eat my snack at 315am instead of 2am. It is the only difference. I'm hoping to test it out again tonight, I will be on cloud nine if it works again and just isn't a fluke.







: Then after I did a little gig, I was all freaking out like I hope the baby is ok, that is a MUCH lower number but he's kicking like usual so I think it's the time difference. We'll see tomorrow. 33 weeks today!


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
I got an 88 for fasting this morning! This is a darn miracle and the first time I have gotten a number in the range they want in a month. Here's what happened. I slept really well last night and woke up to eat my snack at 315am instead of 2am. It is the only difference. I'm hoping to test it out again tonight, I will be on cloud nine if it works again and just isn't a fluke.







: Then after I did a little gig, I was all freaking out like I hope the baby is ok, that is a MUCH lower number but he's kicking like usual so I think it's the time difference. We'll see tomorrow. 33 weeks today!









Nice, congrats!!


----------



## fairymom

good job!







hope it works again.


----------



## mamatoady

cool--I just found this thread...questions...

If you have GD can you still have a homebirth?

What are the risk factors with GD for actual labor? i.e. what might happen to you if you had GD and didn't know it (or did know it I guess







)

What is a GD diet like when you don't have to control with insulin?

thanks!
Sarah


----------



## fairymom

hello mamatoady. I saw your post in the forum but saw emma answered some of your questions better than I could. Not having a homebirth (not because of having GD but other reasons-like this is #6 for me and I have other risks involved w/that) so I can't really answer that for you other than to say look into homebirth MWs in your area and see what you can find.

I had GD w/my last too and didn't have any complacations during labor that were related to GD. DS did have low blood sugars after birth but I think that may have had to do with the fact I wasn't allowed to really eat for 2 days during "labor". That was because my water broke at 34 wks and CTXs didn't start (even w/pit) that whole time and I had to be "ready" for a c-sect. No CTXs was not related to GD but because my body wasn't really ready for birth yet and I have problems anyways w/keeping CTXs/labor going even after reaching "active" labor.

As for going thru pg w/o treating the GD the risks sre large babies (over 10+ lbs) and under developed lungs making for problems with breathing extra. Those are the 2 I know for sure I do know there are others too. Alsosay if you had diabetes (not GD but type 2) that was undiagnosed before pg and got pg than there CAN be other birth defects. I have writen info for the diabetes clinic on all this but don't have access to it at this time. So I really can't look it up right now- sorry.I'll try to look for it later today- if I can (dealing w/some prelabor stuff the last few hours- cross your fingers for me please).

I am on glyburide (an oral med not insulin) but still have to watch my diet and eat a GD diet to help control. Can't go willy nilly and is just as strict the meds are because my body can't do diet alone and needs the extra help. I did not need meds w/my last pg thou so it was all diet controlled.

My daily diet 1-1.5 carb servings for breakfast, 2 carb servings for snacks (3 of these a day- am, afternoon, and bedtime) and 3 carb servings for dinner and lunch. Lots of protein with each meal- like half as many protiens for carbs. So say I have 30 gms of carbs for a snack (2 carb servings) try to have 15 gms of protien to balance. Oh 1 carb serving is 15 grms of carbs- so say a cup of milk is a carb serving, 1 slice of bread, 1/2 cup of rice,potatoes,noodles,ect. or a small piece of fruit. I hope this made sense and helped.

I saw in your other thread that your insur. doesn't cover the meter and test strips- but your dr is will to write you a RX. Have you thought about appling for state aid insur. since your pg and have a need your insur isn't meeting you may qualify for help w/pg related stuff. It never hurts to look into it?!

Good luck.


----------



## mamatoady

thank you for all of that. I am so clueless here. I wish I could talk to my midwife, but she won't be in town until Sunday. I think on Friday I'm going to go to the inlaws and test my blood there, just as a starting point. I mean, if I go, eat lunch, and test my blood and it's like 152, then there's an obvious problem, right? I have a hard enough time with my eating, and counting carbs and protein grams sounds like a little more torture--yeesh!

Sarah


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatoady* 
cool--I just found this thread...questions...

If you have GD can you still have a homebirth?

What are the risk factors with GD for actual labor? i.e. what might happen to you if you had GD and didn't know it (or did know it I guess







)

What is a GD diet like when you don't have to control with insulin?

thanks!
Sarah

I have no idea about homebirth, I'm having a midwife attended hospital birth. Right now I'm diet controlled. I eat 7 meals a day including one in the middle of the night. Lung development issues and too big baby issues are the big ones. They like to throw around stillbirth and placenta failure as well but I think that is more likely in undiagnosed regular diabetes.
The actual diet is very healthy. I have one carb for breakfast, up to 2 carbs for morning snack, up to 3 carbs for lunch, one carb for afternoon snack, up to 3 carbs for dinner, 1 carb for evening snack and 1 carb in the middle of the night. Sometimes I do less and it does show in my numbers. Eat all carbs with proteins. One serving of carbs is 15g, so just read labels. There are charts out there to tell you how much fruit is one carb serving. They want my fastings under 90 and two hours post meals under 120. Meals are easy for me, fastings not so much. Exercise and lots of it is also key. Good luck!

Me: woke up to a 97 this morning, even with eating at 315am so I guess yesterday was a fluke, oh well.


----------



## mamatoady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
They want my fastings under 90 and two hours post meals under 120. .

so, this would probably be a good guide line for just checking it at the in-laws then? Does it matter what my meal consists of for that 2 hour check? Should it just be something typical and healthy or extra carbs or low carbs?

thanks!
Sarah


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatoady* 
so, this would probably be a good guide line for just checking it at the in-laws then? Does it matter what my meal consists of for that 2 hour check? Should it just be something typical and healthy or extra carbs or low carbs?

thanks!
Sarah

Well I think if you want to get an idea of how your particular body is reacting to the foods you eat now I would just eat what you normally would and test two hours later. If it is under 120 you are good. I'd try to get in all meals as some people are more resistant at different times of the day. I'd also go over to their house in the morning early and test fasting as well. Good luck!


----------



## emmaegbert

At two hours, unless you were really eating a LOT of carbs/sugar, your blood glucose levels should be going down, if you don't have impaired insulin function. At one hour, I think what you eat could affect you at lot more even if you don't have any issues, if its really carby. I know, for example, my dad is usually back to 80 w/in two hours of eating, regardless of what he eats. (My mom has type II and he doesn't, so "for fun" he's tested with her meter). Pregnant women ALL have somewhat "impaired" insulin function (okay, not impaired, but the placenta causes some elevation in maternal blood glucose levels).

I do recommend you look at the instructions on how to self-test at that website. If you are over at your in-laws, you could also test yourself throughout a day or two, and see what your blood sugars look like. Are you spiking high and then dropping back down? Are you staying somewhat elevated for a long time? "Normal" (non-diabetic, non-pregnant people) "peak" around 45m-1hour after eating, and then return to a pretty normal fasting level in between meals. B/c you are pregnant it might take a little longer to return to fasting levels even w/out a problem, but I actually haven't found a good resource on what are normal PREGNANT blood glucose profiles.

I am diet-controlled. I don't go crazy counting carbs. What I started with was really just cutting them WAY out, including virtually all grains, restricting fruits, and of course entirely eliminating anything sweetened and things like juice. And then I slowly added carb servings back in- beans and legumes, fruits (berries, apples, and pears are particularly "low glycemic"), then some grains and pseudo-grains (quinoa, buckwheat) in in very modest servings to see what I could handle. I used MY blood glucose levels, not a meal plan, as my main guide. I do eat 6x per day, smaller amounts. Mornings most of us can't metabolize the carbs well, so for me that means I eat eggs, veggies, and a teeny tiny bit of fruit. Anyway, its working well for me, but everyone is different.

As I posted to you in the other thread, I am planning a HB and I feel totally fine about that, as does my MW, who has been delivering babies at home for 20 years.


----------



## fairymom

So yesterday I was having a lot of early laobr stuff going on and didn't eat much (did have regular snacks but not the usual meals) and forgot to take my meds so this am my fasting was 110. That's the highest ever! I just wish this lo would come and my body would cooperate! Eergh!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairymom* 
So yesterday I was having a lot of early laobr stuff going on and didn't eat much (did have regular snacks but not the usual meals) and forgot to take my meds so this am my fasting was 110. That's the highest ever! I just wish this lo would come and my body would cooperate! Eergh!

I hope you give birth soon!


----------



## emmaegbert

Good luck fairymom! You will have your baby soon and be done with all this crazy-making GD stuff.


----------



## fairymom

What are you going to do in labor to keep up your energy and blood sugars?

The things they suggest to eat are things we are supposed watch- crackers,jello,toast, and to avoid protien. I hope labor just goes so fast that no one has time or need to eat but just wondering?


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairymom* 
What are you going to do in labor to keep up your energy and blood sugars?

The things they suggest to eat are things we are supposed watch- crackers,jello,toast, and to avoid protien. I hope labor just goes so fast that no one has time or need to eat but just wondering?

I'm just trying to get through each day/week with this GD, I haven't thought about that yet! I do know I need to refuse a glucose IV though b/c that can really mess things up with the baby's sugar after birth. Hmmm I'll need to ponder this. I had a 30 hour labor (posterior baby) with my first so I may be in for a long haul again and do need to plan. Glad you brought this topic up.


----------



## emmaegbert

Fairymom, I've been wondering the same thing! I will ask my MWs next week at my appt.

My understanding is that once things really get cooking, digestion mostly shuts down, hence the simple carb things that can be absorbed much more quickly/easily. I actually made some "laborade" popsicles, and bought some juice and fruit. I doubt any of us will really be eating A LOT, but maybe if labor is long just check glucose levels a couple of times? And don't go crazy drinking gallons of gatorade or anything

With my son I ate a somewhat light but normal healthy dinner about 9 hours before he was born and then didn't have any desire to eat again anyway, so maybe it will be like that again?


----------



## bemommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairymom* 
What are you going to do in labor to keep up your energy and blood sugars?

The things they suggest to eat are things we are supposed watch- crackers,jello,toast, and to avoid protien. I hope labor just goes so fast that no one has time or need to eat but just wondering?


During my ds's birth (I had a diagnosis of GD with him) I ate some crackers with peanut butter and drank some cranberry juice with a little ginger ale. They wanted to make sure I had something to keep me going, though the whole labor and birth were about 6-7 hours.


----------



## emmaegbert

I had a positive visit at the dr today. I'm 37 weeks and had a "size check" ultrasound and they estimate baby at 7lb7oz (but we all know they can be way off!). All the anatomy they could see looked normal, and I did get a sort of peek at a smushy little face, and a bunch of body parts (upper arm, heart, ribs, feet, etc). The fluid levels are normal, heart rate is normal, placenta and umbilical cord are normal, etc. I said I didn't want to know gender and the u/s technician said she didn't actually see it herself anyway.

Then I saw the "diabetes in pregnancy" specialist (a high-risk OB). I can't tell them that I am planning a homebirth b/c then they can get in trouble with their malpractice insurance people so its all very weird, though I told the MW when I first saw her months ago now. Anyway, I was interested in hearing what he had to say. He emphatically recommended I continue with my diet, monitoring, and exercise but that things look great and that "if you read the medical literature carefully" that I am actually NOT high risk b/c my blood sugars have been so well within normal ranges. (Which is what I already knew). He also said that b/c I am not any higher risk than a "normal" mom b/c of my good blood sugar control, he changed his recommendation that I start this protocol of twice weekly NSTs (which I told him I don't want to do yet) to starting at 40 weeks. So, he agreed with me, which was nice!

He said I wouldn't be "allowed" to push for more than 90 minutes in the hospital. He also said he would recommend induction of labor at 40 weeks 4 days, but we had a brief and respectful conversation about the fact that it is my decision to make and nobody can compel me to do it, nor would he try to convince me other than explaining his reasons why. I said that I don't agree with this idea, unless there is compelling evidence of fetal distress, so while I will do the antenatal testing starting at 40 weeks I don't think I would consent to induced labor.

The diabetes nurse educator and a very quiet endocrinologist (I think she was just observing? she contributed basically nothing to the conversation) were also there. The nurse educator was not so happy with me saying I didn't want to follow the protocols. It was interesting to see that I think it was actually really sort of stressing her out. I told her I'd really thought about it, and that I am very happy to have had the information to do the self-care that I've done with diet and monitoring, but at this point I am not comfortable with the standard "high risk" treatment protocols. She was hemming and hawing about it. And then the doc (her boss) came in and agreed with me.

We did talk some about my future risks of type II (as we all know they are high) and everyone suggests annual diabetes screening for me for the rest of my life, as well as, if it makes sense, intermittent self-monitoring. The only thing the endocrinologist really said was that "it would actually be good for all of us to periodically look at how our bodies are handling sugars" and she was encouraging that it would be a good thing for me to modify my diet if I can earlier rather than later in my life to keep my blood sugars in normal ranges, rather than waiting for them to be really abnormal.

But the main lesson they wanted me to get is that just because I got all this good news today doesn't mean I should just fall off the wagon with the diet.

Also- I asked about eating in labor. They said they don't worry too much b/c labor is so much exertion, that if we drink a little juice or have a fruit pop its not going to send blood sugar crazy. They said a light, healthy meal in early labor is a good idea, and then to not worry too much about eating "bad" foods during active labor- that the amounts people eat are so small and the body is working hard and using that sugar for energy.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
I had a positive visit at the dr today. I'm 37 weeks and had a "size check" ultrasound and they estimate baby at 7lb7oz (but we all know they can be way off!). All the anatomy they could see looked normal, and I did get a sort of peek at a smushy little face, and a bunch of body parts (upper arm, heart, ribs, feet, etc). The fluid levels are normal, heart rate is normal, placenta and umbilical cord are normal, etc. I said I didn't want to know gender and the u/s technician said she didn't actually see it herself anyway.

Then I saw the "diabetes in pregnancy" specialist (a high-risk OB). I can't tell them that I am planning a homebirth b/c then they can get in trouble with their malpractice insurance people so its all very weird, though I told the MW when I first saw her months ago now. Anyway, I was interested in hearing what he had to say. He emphatically recommended I continue with my diet, monitoring, and exercise but that things look great and that "if you read the medical literature carefully" that I am actually NOT high risk b/c my blood sugars have been so well within normal ranges. (Which is what I already knew). He also said that b/c I am not any higher risk than a "normal" mom b/c of my good blood sugar control, he changed his recommendation that I start this protocol of twice weekly NSTs (which I told him I don't want to do yet) to starting at 40 weeks. So, he agreed with me, which was nice!

He said I wouldn't be "allowed" to push for more than 90 minutes in the hospital. He also said he would recommend induction of labor at 40 weeks 4 days, but we had a brief and respectful conversation about the fact that it is my decision to make and nobody can compel me to do it, nor would he try to convince me other than explaining his reasons why. I said that I don't agree with this idea, unless there is compelling evidence of fetal distress, so while I will do the antenatal testing starting at 40 weeks I don't think I would consent to induced labor.

The diabetes nurse educator and a very quiet endocrinologist (I think she was just observing? she contributed basically nothing to the conversation) were also there. The nurse educator was not so happy with me saying I didn't want to follow the protocols. It was interesting to see that I think it was actually really sort of stressing her out. I told her I'd really thought about it, and that I am very happy to have had the information to do the self-care that I've done with diet and monitoring, but at this point I am not comfortable with the standard "high risk" treatment protocols. She was hemming and hawing about it. And then the doc (her boss) came in and agreed with me.

We did talk some about my future risks of type II (as we all know they are high) and everyone suggests annual diabetes screening for me for the rest of my life, as well as, if it makes sense, intermittent self-monitoring. The only thing the endocrinologist really said was that "it would actually be good for all of us to periodically look at how our bodies are handling sugars" and she was encouraging that it would be a good thing for me to modify my diet if I can earlier rather than later in my life to keep my blood sugars in normal ranges, rather than waiting for them to be really abnormal.

But the main lesson they wanted me to get is that just because I got all this good news today doesn't mean I should just fall off the wagon with the diet.

Also- I asked about eating in labor. They said they don't worry too much b/c labor is so much exertion, that if we drink a little juice or have a fruit pop its not going to send blood sugar crazy. They said a light, healthy meal in early labor is a good idea, and then to not worry too much about eating "bad" foods during active labor- that the amounts people eat are so small and the body is working hard and using that sugar for energy.

So glad your appointment went well! I also really appreciate your info about during labor/delivery.


----------



## fairymom

Thank you emma for asking about food in labor. I really needed that info and have no one to ask! I am being induced next Fri am at 8 so I was planning on eating a light breakfast (well like normal now) before we go. I am being induced because w/the glyburide the drs that oversee the MWs i see like to do it between 39-40 wks. I am ok w/this really not just because of the GD and stress but more because of the early/prelabor h*ll I've been going thru the past week and my numbers being so eratic. The MW looked at my numbers for the past week and was fine with them but they make me uncomfortable because they were so good prior to all this.

My BBP USs have all went well- He's around 7- high 8 lbs (normal for my babes), practices breathing all the time, has a good amount of water, placenta looks good still and has great muscle tone. Because of this I think is why they have never even brought up NST for us. The fact I didn't need one is encouraging- I had on w/dd15 when i was 16 and that was because I was high risk because I was so young- weird to think at 32 and in worse shape phsyically I am not compared to at 16 and very fit (I ran track and played b-ball back then and weighed like 120 lbs!).

So ladies I feel like I am in the home strech here and need to make sure I am extra "good" this week so he'll have good numbers after birth and so they won't try and feed him a sugar bottle- I am planning to BF asap after birth and will be telling them this when I get there so I at least get the chance to try. I didn't have that w/ds4.

Does anyone have an info on this?Or recommendations?

Finally I want to thank you ladies you have been invaluable to me throughout this pg.With out your support I'd probably be feeling really lost and alone.







You have made this pg and the GD enjoyable and liveable!


----------



## fairymom

Oh emma I wanted to say congrats on such a great appt. You are so strong with dealing with health professionals! And I have found in my experience that nurses are less open than drs sometimes- and I don't say this light as my mom is a nurse as well as my father and numerous others in my family!
Way to go!


----------



## emmaegbert

fairymom, thanks! I was nervous about it and then it went so well. When I think about why are nurses often more rigid, I realize that the nurses are in a much less powerful position than the doctors, so maybe that makes them more cautious/concerned with following rules? I imagine they can get "in trouble" if they make their own reccs and the doc disagree? Also I know from past experience (mostly not my own, but when I am with a friend or family member getting care) that nurses often do NOT like patients they perceive as "difficult", and someone who is questioning everything is obviously making their job harder or different. I've also had some GREAT interactions with nurses, so it goes both ways.

On another note, last night I had a pretty low-carb dinner (some leftover bean and quinoa chili, and a big huge plate of sauteed asparagus and zucchini with pine nuts and cheese.) WELL, my son and I had purchased an uncharacteristic treat- "so delicious" coconut milk mini ice cream sandwiches. (100 calories, 15g carbs, 2g fiber= 13g carbs). Yum! And my 1-hour post-meal was only 125! Wohoo! And fasting this morning was 85. I am thinking... maybe after being SO GOOD all these past 2 MONTHS I can have a mini fake ice cream sandwich a couple of days a week until baby comes, as long as my numbers stay good?

I tried to schedule a massage with my neighbor (so convenient!) but my pesky DH has been working for some friends now that he's laid off, and his schedule is SO unpredictable. If I'm still preggers when my mom gets here on Thursday, I am going to schedule a massage every 3 days or so until baby comes... I'll need it! I'll try to convince my mom to do it too- I am sure she will really enjoy that little pampering and our neighbor is lovely and charges very reasonable rates.

Anyone been enjoying some special treats lately? (food or non-food related)


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
fairymom, thanks! I was nervous about it and then it went so well. When I think about why are nurses often more rigid, I realize that the nurses are in a much less powerful position than the doctors, so maybe that makes them more cautious/concerned with following rules? I imagine they can get "in trouble" if they make their own reccs and the doc disagree? Also I know from past experience (mostly not my own, but when I am with a friend or family member getting care) that nurses often do NOT like patients they perceive as "difficult", and someone who is questioning everything is obviously making their job harder or different. I've also had some GREAT interactions with nurses, so it goes both ways.

On another note, last night I had a pretty low-carb dinner (some leftover bean and quinoa chili, and a big huge plate of sauteed asparagus and zucchini with pine nuts and cheese.) WELL, my son and I had purchased an uncharacteristic treat- "so delicious" coconut milk mini ice cream sandwiches. (100 calories, 15g carbs, 2g fiber= 13g carbs). Yum! And my 1-hour post-meal was only 125! Wohoo! And fasting this morning was 85. I am thinking... maybe after being SO GOOD all these past 2 weeks I can have a mini fake ice cream sandwich a couple of days a week until baby comes, as long as my numbers stay good?

I tried to schedule a massage with my neighbor (so convenient!) but my pesky DH has been working for some friends now that he's laid off, and his schedule is SO unpredictable. If I'm still preggers when my mom gets here on Thursday, I am going to schedule a massage every 3 days or so until baby comes... I'll need it! I'll try to convince my mom to do it too- I am sure she will really enjoy that little pampering and our neighbor is lovely and charges very reasonable rates.

Anyone been enjoying some special treats lately? (food or non-food related)

Sounds like a great plan! No treats here, I've got too many weeks to keep this thing under control but I do really enjoy the plain yogurt/banana/peanut butter smoothies and they don't do anything to my numbers.


----------



## emmaegbert

I love smoothies! I'm going to go make one for DS and I before we walk to the park- thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## fairymom

My ds4 has been really into freezies/icees so I got some popsicles w/ice cream in the middle for him- they're mini style. I was looking at the box and they only have 9 gms of carbs for one- and 2 is a serving w/18 carbs. I've had a 1/2 half serving (so 1) a cuple of times as a treat. Orange cream sicles- yum.


----------



## fairymom

Wow this was all the way back on page 5!

So mommas I am almost done- just today and then baby tomarrow!







:

My blood sugars have been good all week- I've only had one slightly high result and it was only like 5 over. So feeling good about los blood sugar- but we'll see.

My plan for tomarrow is to eat an egg and toast for breakfast before going to the hospital and making sure I get my am snack. I am getting my pit around 9ish so that'll be about snack time.Hopeing he'll be out shortly after lunch timeish!

It's great to have been here and thank you all for all the support.I'll try to update sun.night or mon. am!


----------



## emmaegbert

Wow- that is so exciting! Good luck tomorrow and I hope it goes quickly and uneventfully. And then, that you can enjoy something delicious (and think about us all).

My blood sugars have been great. I am feeling sick and nauseous and crampy today. Sick? Early labor? We'll see. Can't bring myself to eat anything but my DH is home today (thank goodness) and he and DS said they'd bring me home some lentil soup and see if I can eat that.


----------



## bemommy

I'll be thinking good thoughts for you tomorrow!! Hope you have a pleasant and smooth induction.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairymom* 
Wow this was all the way back on page 5!

So mommas I am almost done- just today and then baby tomarrow!







:

My blood sugars have been good all week- I've only had one slightly high result and it was only like 5 over. So feeling good about los blood sugar- but we'll see.

My plan for tomarrow is to eat an egg and toast for breakfast before going to the hospital and making sure I get my am snack. I am getting my pit around 9ish so that'll be about snack time.Hopeing he'll be out shortly after lunch timeish!

It's great to have been here and thank you all for all the support.I'll try to update sun.night or mon. am!
















Thinking of you tomorrow! Enjoy your baby and your treats









Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
Wow- that is so exciting! Good luck tomorrow and I hope it goes quickly and uneventfully. And then, that you can enjoy something delicious (and think about us all).

My blood sugars have been great. I am feeling sick and nauseous and crampy today. Sick? Early labor? We'll see. Can't bring myself to eat anything but my DH is home today (thank goodness) and he and DS said they'd bring me home some lentil soup and see if I can eat that.

Hopefully early labor and not sick. Glad things are going well.

Me: Things are going well here, after meal numbers still well under 120, fastings still between 95-100, but they are letting me slide on by. NST this week was great, no issues so I'm just plugging along.


----------



## mamatoady

I found out that I could get a free glucometer at the pharmacy and my test strips and lancet came to $35, so I went ahead and bought it. I think there might be a problem here.

Last night I ate dinner (somewhat normal dinner/some extras--company you know







) of small wholegrain sub w/veggies and meat, chips and dip and a mini ice cream sandwhich. 2 hours post meal was 143.

This morning I tested and it was 120.

I KNOW the morning one is high and the post meal is high, but I want to make sure I do it correctly, do you test 2 hours after you start the meal or 2 hours after you stop eating?

To have something concrete to bring in, should I just eat normally this weekend or try to cut down the carbs? how many times a day should I test? I have a midwife appt. on Tuesday.

Thanks for your help ladies.
Sarah


----------



## fairymom

Sarah- I was told to test 2 hours after I eat so (not specfic as to what that means) I assumed and test after I've finished eating. But I know emma is sopposed to test 1 hour after the first bite goes inot her mouth. Right emma?

From what you described I figure you probably had too many carbs for you dinner last night. Subs even multi grain/whole grain have tons of carbs (2-3 servings!). I try to stick to just a burger bun usually those only have like 1 carb serving. Then the chips and dip and ice cream. Did you have a snack before bed? When my dinner is high and I am not hungry i skip the bed snack and my fasting is usually normal. If i am hunrgy I avoid all carobs and just have some nuts, cheese- protien snack.

In my OP (but am knida unsure and hope someone will chime in too) I might do Sat and Sun normal and test fasting,and after each meal. And then try reducing carbs Mon and Tues and test the same fasting and after meals.

My diet plan is 1 carb for breakfast, 2 for snacks, and 3 for each meal. If I have a high result after a meal I cut back on the snack carb (so will have only one) make sure there is lots of protien with it all.

I test 4 times daily- fasting, and 2 hours after each meal- breakfast, lunch and dinner.

I hope things work out for you and keep coming here for support. I am being induced today but w/o this thread I've had it much harder- at first I was really unsure and now have the confidence to be able to say what has worked for me and hopefully help others. Good luck!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatoady* 
I found out that I could get a free glucometer at the pharmacy and my test strips and lancet came to $35, so I went ahead and bought it. I think there might be a problem here.

Last night I ate dinner (somewhat normal dinner/some extras--company you know







) of small wholegrain sub w/veggies and meat, chips and dip and a mini ice cream sandwhich. 2 hours post meal was 143.

This morning I tested and it was 120.

I KNOW the morning one is high and the post meal is high, but I want to make sure I do it correctly, do you test 2 hours after you start the meal or 2 hours after you stop eating?

To have something concrete to bring in, should I just eat normally this weekend or try to cut down the carbs? how many times a day should I test? I have a midwife appt. on Tuesday.

Thanks for your help ladies.
Sarah

I test 2 hours after I finish eating but I know that is a looser guideline than a lot of doctors allow. It should be under 120 after the two hours. Fasting should be under 90 or 95 depending on your provider so yes it does sound like you have something going on and might want to start the GD diet.


----------



## emmaegbert

Fairymom- I am impressed you are posting all that info before going to the hospital to have your baby! This is a nice group of women on here.

Mamatoady, I found this website I keep mentioning really helpful for explaining what "normal" blood sugars and like and how to start trying to normalize your sugar through diet and how to do your own testing. Its NOT about GD but still it is way more useful than most of the advice for diabetics I've seen out there. http://www.phlaunt.com/diabetes/

I have a stricter regimen than many people. I am supposed to test 1 hour after I START eating, and I am supposed to be under 130. If I can't test then, they want my 2-hour to be under 120. I set an alarm or a timer b/c I always forget. My fastings are supposed to be under 90, but some people are supposed to be under 95 or under 100. I think if you can get your fastings under 100 and your 1-hour under 140, you should feel like you are doing fine.

Exercise can really help too. I was surprised to see how DRAMATIC the effect of a 20-minute brisk walk is on my BS. Much more than a 40-minute low-impact aerobics DVD, for example.

And yeah, your numbers sound a bit high but diet DOES affect them. You can start by trying to reduce your carb intake and seeing what your post-meals are like then. So that is mostly anything from grains- try radically reducing your serving size or simply eliminating if you have to. (so, in that dinner you mentioned- the bread, the chips, possibly the dip, depending on what it was, and the ice cream sandwich!). And, of course, anything sweetened- regardless of with what. Fruit juices, and watch the serving sizes of your fruits (and what fruits they are matters too... berries have a much less effect on BS). And cows milk is also high in sugar and affects some people a lot. And starchy veggies like potatoes and beets. Also, we all are supposed to eat more frequently and smaller amounts. The idea is to keep our blood sugar more even through the day. The good part is that, at least for me, it really helps control cravings and I am not really (usually) tempted to overindulge. I eat 3 meals and 3 snacks. A snack for me is usually one fruit and one protein (so, an apple with PB, or a pear and 2 oz of cheese, a tangerine and a couple handfuls of almonds, etc). You could substitute a glass of milk for a fruit, or a smallish piece of whole-grain bread.

The good news is that (despite the standard diet advice) fat is AOK! Even the dietician giving us our "class" said- off the record- that "healthy fats" can be unrestricted. I'll eat this for breakfast: 2 eggs cooked in butter with herbs and salsa, 1/2 an avocado, 8 strawberries, 1/2 c cooked artichoke hearts with cheese on top. (My one-hour blood sugar will be around 110.) As much cheese, nuts, PB, sour cream as you want (I am a vegetarian, the range would be bigger with meat in there). And lest you worry you will become huge eating like that- for the first month and a half of following a low-carb diet while pregnant I was LOSING weight. Go figure. I've finally stabilized and gained back a couple of pounds but I am 38 weeks today and my total weight gain is about 17lbs.

If I was you, I'd play around for a few days testing more frequently, then when you see what is working, you can probably just test fasting and after one meal a day (mix it up which meal it is) and save yourself $$ on those test strips. And if you are really concerned and are seeing high numbers despite modifications, you might want to discuss with your HCP. Having a high-risk label is not a good thing, but if you actually have a significant problem, it might be worth looking at treatment options.


----------



## mamatoady

thank you ladies,
I talked to my midwife today and she wants me to test my morning fasting #'s and also two hours post meal (one meal a day) and bring the weekend chart in to my appt.

Tonight for dinner I had steak, broccoli, and then a brownie (wasn't going to because I wanted a low carb reading, but it was made for my belated birthday) and my 2 hour post meal was 140.

Just out of curiosity, what might a NORMAL range be directly after eating a high carb meal? I had a pretty high carb lunch and had a 10 minute post meal reading of 201, but I wondered if that might be normal.

Sarah


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatoady* 
thank you ladies,
I talked to my midwife today and she wants me to test my morning fasting #'s and also two hours post meal (one meal a day) and bring the weekend chart in to my appt.

Tonight for dinner I had steak, broccoli, and then a brownie (wasn't going to because I wanted a low carb reading, but it was made for my belated birthday) and my 2 hour post meal was 140.

Just out of curiosity, what might a NORMAL range be directly after eating a high carb meal? I had a pretty high carb lunch and had a 10 minute post meal reading of 201, but I wondered if that might be normal.

Sarah

I don't know about immediately afterwards, I've only tested fasting and 2 hours after. I do know that the 140 is definitely high.


----------



## emmaegbert

Sounds like your MW has a good way to get started and if she thinks there is a problem I am sure she'll work on a plan with you. It can be very overwhelming at first but it gets much better.

I've never heard of people testing 10m after they eat. I think the reason you test either 1 hour or 2 hours after a meal is b/c it takes some time for your body to release the insulin and start processing glucose, so a reading immediately following eating isn't that meaningful. You want to find out how you are processing the glucose. The problem is if you are not efficiently processing it, and its hanging around your bloodstream for any length of time. People with impaired insulin function, diabetes, insulin resistance, etc, blood glucose levels rise a lot higher and then are STAYING elevated and that is the cause of the stress (and eventual damage, if the condition is chronic or severe) on your organs, your circulatory system, and if you are pregnant, on the same but developing systems in your fetus.

Really that website I mentioned has tons of info on what is "normal" which I'd never heard before. Apparently normal people's blood sugar levels return quickly to fasting levels in between meals.

If you *have* some sort of problem processing glucose, the point of eating low-carb is to avoid that hyperglycemia all together. Its not punishment because eating carbs or sugar gave you the diabetes. Many people eat tons of sugar and carbs, and they don't have high blood sugar. (That doesn't mean its good for them!) I always feel like reminding myself and others that we are NOT to blame for this!

FYI, "treats" like real ice cream, full-fat pudding, whipped cream, and very dark chocolate are probably much easier on your blood sugar than cake, brownies, cookies, etc. (in moderate servings, of course). But I am already planning to have some birthday cake the day my baby is born though! I haven't eaten anything like a cookie, a brownie, a muffin, or a piece of cake in over 2 months!


----------



## mamatoady

Thank you..

What is the key to getting a low morning fasting #?

Does it make a difference what you eat if it's 9 or 10:00 at night? or 6 at night?

What a pain...I'm visiting family right now and all the GOOOOOD treats come out when the kids go to bed









I'm going to try and eat zero carbs after dinner tonight and see if that effects my morning #'s....this morning it was 129









Sarah


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatoady* 
Thank you..

What is the key to getting a low morning fasting #?

Does it make a difference what you eat if it's 9 or 10:00 at night? or 6 at night?

What a pain...I'm visiting family right now and all the GOOOOOD treats come out when the kids go to bed









I'm going to try and eat zero carbs after dinner tonight and see if that effects my morning #'s....this morning it was 129









Sarah

That's the other thing, don't go totally in the other direction and eat no carbs b/c you will get ketones in your urine and that's not good for the baby. I had one night this week I actually slept through the night and didn't eat my 3am snack and it was the first and only time I had ketones (freaked me out seeing that red pee stick in the morning). I eat dinner at 530pm, then a snack of one carb and one high protein food (usually a half a graham cracker and a small bowl of cottage cheese) at 930-10pm, then I get up at 3am and have a half a cup of whole organic milk and 4 almonds. I test around 615-630am and I get a number in the 90's (which is the best I personally can do and they are allowing me those numbers). I've been able to keep it under 100 with the middle of the night snack. Today I got a 90 which is a very good number for me and I was doing a dance. Emma is also right that say ice cream is a much better treat than cake,etc. b/c of the fat and protein. I've still got too long on this journey to go before allowing myself treats but I'd definitely do ice cream over a simple sugar like cake, cookies, brownies,etc. Don't fret too much this is all such a learning process. When I first got diagnosed at 28 weeks (I'm 34.5 now) I spent HOURS on the internet researching this stuff.


----------



## bemommy

There is no one "key" to having low morning fasting numbers. It can be different for everyone, and it can change as your body becomes use to one thing and as your pregnancy progresses.

Things that can effect morning fasting levels. When you have your nighttime snack (during my last pregnancy this time got later and later, the last few weeks I was having a snack at 2-3am when I got up to pee). What you have for your nighttime snack generally a protein and a carb (handful of nuts and a piece or half a piece of fruit, cheese and fruit, I often have a spoonful of peanut butter and a glass of milk). Also your diet in general, the fasting number can reflect just how well or how poorly your body is metabolizing the food you are eating. Exercise in the evening and lots of water can help lower fasting numbers. How well you've slept can effect fasting numbers. . .WHen in the moring you take your level can effect your fasting number (most find taking it immediately upon waking is best, some find that if they have a waking spike that being up for 15-20 minutes lowers the number).


----------



## emmaegbert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatoady* 
Thank you..
What a pain...I'm visiting family right now and all the GOOOOOD treats come out when the kids go to bed









Oh poor you, that would be HARD for me.

Exercise before bed lowers my morning numbers. Maybe since you are visiting family you can go out for a walk after the kids are in bed? And thus avoid some of the sweets temptation? And then maybe you can fix yourself something a little decadent but not sweet? Nuts, good cheese, sugarfree pudding (I'm not a fan of artificial sweeteners, but maybe this is a time where its the lesser evil?), an unsweetened yogurt-berry smoothie, etc. I sometimes make myself a bowl of frozen berries with milk and some diced nuts or coconut- its slushy, sweet, and not at all bad on carbs. Apples with PB. I don't know, its not going to be as good as the sweets sitting around but at least eating something might help you resist. I make myself cocoa with unsweetened cocoa powder, vanilla, cinnamon, 2 drops of liquid stevia mixed into boiling water, and then some milk and/or cream (like the amount for light coffee). Sounds weird but I like it and it hits the chocolate spot, its warm and tasty.

I don't have a big problem with fasting numbers myself, so I haven't fooled around with it, but just reading this thread I have learned that like bemommy says, there is no one magic bullet.


----------



## kdtmom2be

Hey ladies,
Just reading and wondering the same as you guys what a "normal" insulin response is like, so I went looking for some info. Looks like blood sugar levels should peak sometimes between eaating and 30 minutes after eating your carb load, then drop off again. The curves shown in this article are similar, the insulin impaired group just has a higher curve. They did not test before 30 minutes.

THIS page has a nice, easy to read graph that shows blood glucose levels after a 75g load of carbs. According to this, a reading of 160 at one hour is within the "normal-maximum" limits but is showing some signs of insulin resistance. An extremely healthy individual should have a 1hr reading of about 105.

And for whomever it was that was struggling with the highs and then mid-meal lows, check the graph for hypoglycemia.... did you ever do the testing I suggested? I would bet that it follows that graph pretty closely. Did you ever get your doctors on-board? Sorry I can't recall who it was!

As for me, I'm still puttering along, doing pretty well with my readings, only testing once or twice a day and rarely having any high numbers (I test when I've been "bad" and eaten something where I think I've had too many carbs). My weight gain has stayed down, baby is super active and the midwives are happy with everything. 35weeks yesterday.

*Mamatoady:* I seem to recall that you are borrowing a glucometer while you are visiting the relatives? I would take advantage of the fact that you have it at your disposal and check after ALL your meals and keep a food diary. That way, if you are having high readings you will have more information available to you to discuss with your midwife and a plan of attack may be easier to come by. It's better to have too much info than not enough, IMO! Also, given that you are already seeing that you are having some high readings, I'm sorry to say but, cut out the treats and snacks now. If you think you are going to have to, you may as well start now, it's never good for you or your baby to stress your body with the extra sugar. Please don't be like my SIL and eat like crap right up until you get a diagnosis if you are sure you're going to get one anyways. Start eating right now, it's just better for you. (And I mean that in the kindest way possible, but I don't think there is a way to say it that doesn't sound harsh!)


----------



## emmaegbert

thanks for those links.

I still wish I could find one on whats normal in pregnancy. But I don't think I'll be pregnant much longer (I'm 38 weeks as of yesterday), so I guess I should be looking at whats normal normal soon anyway.


----------



## mamatoady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
*Mamatoady:* I seem to recall that you are borrowing a glucometer while you are visiting the relatives? I would take advantage of the fact that you have it at your disposal and check after ALL your meals and keep a food diary. That way, if you are having high readings you will have more information available to you to discuss with your midwife and a plan of attack may be easier to come by. It's better to have too much info than not enough, IMO! Also, given that you are already seeing that you are having some high readings, I'm sorry to say but, cut out the treats and snacks now. If you think you are going to have to, you may as well start now, it's never good for you or your baby to stress your body with the extra sugar. Please don't be like my SIL and eat like crap right up until you get a diagnosis if you are sure you're going to get one anyways. Start eating right now, it's just better for you. (And I mean that in the kindest way possible, but I don't think there is a way to say it that doesn't sound harsh!)










I totally agree. Last night for dinner we had chicken/cheese chili and I didn't have any bread or anything and then for a snack before bed I had a cheese stick and some almonds. This morning my fasting reading was 131. Which for some reason is higher than my 2 hour post egg/cheese/meat breakfast of 111. I guess I don't understand why my morning readings are so high when they've had such a good amount of time to go down.

QUESTION...what is the purpose of eating in the middle of the night? If eating is going to make your numbers rise and you never have a problem of being too low, then why eat at night?

Sarah


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatoady* 
I totally agree. Last night for dinner we had chicken/cheese chili and I didn't have any bread or anything and then for a snack before bed I had a cheese stick and some almonds. This morning my fasting reading was 131. Which for some reason is higher than my 2 hour post egg/cheese/meat breakfast of 111. I guess I don't understand why my morning readings are so high when they've had such a good amount of time to go down.

QUESTION...what is the purpose of eating in the middle of the night? If eating is going to make your numbers rise and you never have a problem of being too low, then why eat at night?

Sarah

You eat in the night to keep things more stable. People like me cannot go 10 hours without spiking in the middle of the night leading to very high morning numbers so I eat at 3am to combat that. It's called the Dawn Phenomenon. You can get a lot of info on it by doing a google search.


----------



## kdtmom2be

Yes, what Amy said, the Dawn effect. Basically, your body goes too long without food and starts making sugars (and ketones) and your blood sugar goes up. (Same thing will happen if you don't eat enough carbs, it's a delicate and often frustrating battle.)

If your family makes chili like mine does then it was probably heavy on the beans, which are high in carbs.

Also, a slice of toast for breakfast for me is WAY different than that same slice of toast for lunch or dinner. I DON'T get up to eat in the middle of the night, so breakfast is my biggest struggle, even a small amount of carbs makes my sugars spike. (That said, like Emma, I have stricter numbers than some, self-imposed though. I prefer to not have any 1hr readings over 125-130 or I feel icky.)

OH, also, I find that if I do something dumb like eat a bunch of sugary crap, it can take a few days for my sugars to stabilize properly again. So, it could be that what you ate was jut fine, but your body is still trying to recover from the treats the few days before.


----------



## bemommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
OH, also, I find that if I do something dumb like eat a bunch of sugary crap, it can take a few days for my sugars to stabilize properly again. So, it could be that what you ate was jut fine, but your body is still trying to recover from the treats the few days before.

Totally agree with the above. If I treat myself too much it can take a few days for my sugars to normalize.

I just wanted to do a small vent. . .I've been pregnant 3 times through Thanksgiving and Christmas (not necessarily GD, but watching my carb intake none-the-less). But this is the first time I've been pregnant for Easter and I find it much more difficult to abstain.


----------



## mamatoady

ok...thank you so much everyone for your help already--I'm learning soooo much. I allowed myself my crispy chocolate easter bunny and now I'm committing to my GD diet. I think I have enough evidence (3 days worth) to show my midwife that I'm not doing well eating normally.

I'm making a list of EASY, kid friendly (cause I ain't making 2 meals every day for everyone), snacks and meals that will help me. I've been looking online, but wondered if you all had some great ideas or good links. I know not to fully avoid high fat foods, but seriously, I'm overweight so I think lower fat options might be good too.

Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatoady* 
ok...thank you so much everyone for your help already--I'm learning soooo much. I allowed myself my crispy chocolate easter bunny and now I'm committing to my GD diet. I think I have enough evidence (3 days worth) to show my midwife that I'm not doing well eating normally.

I'm making a list of EASY, kid friendly (cause I ain't making 2 meals every day for everyone), snacks and meals that will help me. I've been looking online, but wondered if you all had some great ideas or good links. I know not to fully avoid high fat foods, but seriously, I'm overweight so I think lower fat options might be good too.

Thanks,
Sarah

I'm thin so I have to eat everything high fat to not lose weight but you could eat the low fat versions of some of my favorite GD friendly things.
~plain yogurt
~any and all kinds of cheese
~natural peanut butter and almond butter
~low carb wraps
~all kinds of veggies and dip
~apples, strawberries and pears (lower carb fruits)
~fish, chicken, turkey and ham (not a beef person)
~cottage cheese
~milk
~veggie stir fries, just don't use bottle sauces which are loaded with sugar
~nuts
~high fiber crackers
I do absolutely no rice, pasta, bread, potatoes or desserts
Key is to have your carbs with your proteins and to eat often.
My favorite "treat" is 1 C. whole milk plain organic yogurt, 1/2 banana, 2tbsp. all natural peanut butter and 1/2 tsp. vanilla. Use a hand blender to whip it all up. Doesn't affect my numbers personally. I eat this for lunch a lot.


----------



## kdtmom2be

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bemommy* 
I just wanted to do a small vent. . .I've been pregnant 3 times through Thanksgiving and Christmas (not necessarily GD, but watching my carb intake none-the-less). But this is the first time I've been pregnant for Easter and I find it much more difficult to abstain.

I was due in May last time too, and I agree, Easter is the WORST holiday to abstain through in terms of treats. AAGH! Luckily my blood sugars have been much much better this time than with DD so I've been able to have a few things here and there. I finished the last Robin's Egg this morning, so that should help... I've been steadily snacking on them for about 4 days.

MamatoAdy - I've been known to eat most of a smoked chicken for dinner... so I'm probably not the best to ask about easy snacks! However, it makes a huge difference if you eat meat or not. I assume yes since you mentioned chicken in your chili. So here's what I snack on:

- cheese (hard cheeses like cheddar though, not cottage cheese!)
- nuts
- wholegrain crackers with peanut butter
- ham (we buy a big ham and cut it into 1" cubes for me and DD)
- yogurt (watch what kind, some are higher in sugar than others)

As for meals:
- 1/2cup of (dry) pasta mixed with a low-carb sauce (some tomato sauces have a LOT of sugar added, Classico tends to be fairly low, Prego is high, cream sauces are generally low, though will be higher in fat) and some sort of meat. I add ground beef to tomato sauces and chicken to cream/cheese sauces. Add a salad.
- 1/2 a medium potato with meat/veggies
- 1/2 cup (cooked) rice with meat/veggies

Really, you need to learn two things, firstly, how do certain starches affect your blood sugar. I can eat pasta, my dad, with full-blown type II diabetes can eat potatoes but not vice-versa. Then, you need to learn what a real serving looks like. Use a measuring cup for the next few meals and figure out what 50g of carbs looks like. Start there, test your sugars, then cut back to 35g if necessary. Most of North America has NO idea what a real serving is supposed to be any more. Read labels and see where your carbohydrates are coming from, you may very well be surprised how much sugar is added to stuff. As a Canadian that often cross-border shops for groceries, I am astounded how much extra sugar is added to certain products in the US compared to the same brand in Canada.

And for everyone: Granulated sugar is about 700kg/m^3 (10.5g per tablespoon). I dare you to measure out the amout of carbs in a meal in tablespoons of sugar once you've determined how many real servings of carbs you were probaby eating before you got pregnant!


----------



## bemommy

Kristen, I'm glad I'm not the only one. I though it was difficult to get through the winter holidays. . but I guess my real temptations is the sugars. I will admit I've have a few small bites of chocolate (I've followed each bite with a spoonful of nut butter). For dessert with the Easter meal I bought a coconut custard pie and had a small slice. Seemed to do ok with that. . .I think the protein carb balance wasn't too off with that (it was very eggy)


----------



## emmaegbert

mamatoady,

Well, I pretty much entirely cut out grains and starchy veggies, and eat fresh fruits as my "carb" servings for snacks. And occasional cheats (but at first I was SO STRICT, no cheats AT ALL until I got things where I knew what was going on and my fasting numbers were consistently good). I also just make rice, pasta, or toast for the rest of the family and simply don't eat it myself, I eat bigger servings of the veggies and protein. Sometimes I cook some frozen artichoke hearts (from Trader Joes) or something like that to "bulk up" my meal, or cut up a half a raw pepper or other crunchy raw veggies for the same reason.

My mom has fairly well-controlled type II and at their house usually they cook a veggie dish, a salad, a protein dish, and a carby dish, and she just doesn't eat the carby one. Anyway, just to say you can prepare the carbs/starches as a side dish and just don't serve it to yourself.

Of course, talk to your MW, but mine was adamant that I NOT be "afraid" of fat. I LOST weight for 2 months on a low-carb, high-fat, high-protein diet while pregnant, and only in the past few weeks have I even gained a little bit back. And I am NOT thin.

If you have insulin resistance/diabetes, you may find that radically cutting the carbs really doesn't make you gain weight, even when it SEEMS you are eating a lot of fat. Read that phlaunt website I posted a while back and it explains it pretty well I think (the stuff on "you did not eat your way to diabetes" and "typical development progressions" of diabetes are very informative and really ring true for what I've seen with my mom, her brother, etc).

You could check out some low-carb cookbooks from the library and get plenty of ideas there. You probably don't need to be as strict as the Atkins type stuff (actually its probably not good for you as a pregnant woman) but the inspired cookbooks will have lots of meal ideas. If you eat meat it seems a lot easier.

I started a diet thread a long while back but I am sure you can search it and people posted meal and recipe ideas. I posted a recipe on there that I found and modified for coconut flour muffins which have been great to have on hand for me, they are quick, portable, filling, pretty good, and don't do anything to my blood sugar.

Okay thats all for now. I am going to try and go out for dinner. what the heck will I eat? I'm hoping I can find something good...


----------



## emmaegbert

I noticed some of our april GD mommas have posted their birth announcements in our DDC! wohoo! maybe I'll be next?

Last night we walked about a half-hour (at my slow pace!) to and from a little cafe for dinner. I had a cheese plate and olives and grilled veggies tapas, and gaspacho soup with some croutons. My blood sugar was 79 at my one-hour reading. Sheesh, thats actually LOW. If I'd known I would have split a fruity dessert with DH, or just eaten more, so darn, a missed opportunity.

I am 38w3d. My morning numbers have also dropped- I think the GD is already getting less strong.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
I noticed some of our april GD mommas have posted their birth announcements in our DDC! wohoo! maybe I'll be next?

Last night we walked about a half-hour (at my slow pace!) to and from a little cafe for dinner. I had a cheese plate and olives and grilled veggies tapas, and gaspacho soup with some croutons. My blood sugar was 79 at my one-hour reading. Sheesh, thats actually LOW. If I'd known I would have split a fruity dessert with DH, or just eaten more, so darn, a missed opportunity.

I am 38w3d. My morning numbers have also dropped- I think the GD is already getting less strong.

Good news! You guys give me so much hope (35 weeks tomorrow).


----------



## fairymom

I thought I'd share my birth and Gd experience with you ladies, I feel the was pretty positive.

Friday morn was my induction.My fasting result was a 93 that morning. I ate a normal gd breakfast (for me normal) of one egg and a slice of toast. And tested 2 hours after eating which was right when I got to the hospital and had an 85. I was allowed to eat a granola bar that I had brought with since it was going to be a little while until they got the pit in. I was so hungry all day- surprisingly even in active labor!

I had a really nice nurse who got me a clear liquid lunch and my MW approved it. It was awful- beef broth, jello, a raspberry ice thing and grape juice. i did skip the juice because it was the one absolute no no for my gd and I didn't want to take the chance since I hadn't had any in 5 months. I did a 2 hr test after (while in the middle of back to back CTXs- no fun) and got a 83. So my blood sugars remained constant thru out. They did not have me check my after dinner results.

I was able to breastfeed with in the hour after birth. I had one nurse tell me it wouldn't matter because colostrum doesn't have any sugar in it and wouldn't help if his blood sugar was low any ways! But I wanted to at least see (and naturally just did it) if it helped his. I can't say for sure that it did or not but they tested his blood 3 times after birth and his results were 66, 66, and 61 (he's consistant if nothing else). Their blood sugars are considered low if its below 45 and that is when they will give a sugar bottle- here they won't even let you try bfing they just go straight for the bottle.So he was good!They did test him after that.

They did have me do a fasting test the day I felt the hospital and that came back a 74. My MW wasn't sure why they had me do that I think it's just routine and I didn't really care- not really going to hurt anything ya know! I was told it was good but am unaware of what normal should be- have the info here somewhere just not a priority to find it right now.

I will have to do a 2 hour gluclose test at my pp visit but don't need to test any fasting or post meals before then for them.I may do it for myself just to see. But over all I think all went well and feel it was positive.

I have been happy to indulge a bit the past few days, maybe a little too much with easter here but am going back to a more sinsilbe diet today- partly because it best and partly because I want to lose more weight (I already have a head start having gained nothing in pg) and get into better shape. But 5 months of gd I am feeling a bit entitled to treating myself for a little while!









Mommas it will be done soon! Keep up the good work! And thank you agian for your support and GOOD LUCK!!







:


----------



## bemommy

Congrats fairymom! Glad to hear that things went smoothly.


----------



## emmaegbert

Fairymom, congratulations!

Thank you for posting and its so great to hear that you had a good birth and the GD didn't seem to matter one bit for you or baby!

BFing right away is good for baby and mama no matter what, crazy that a nurse would even discourage or say anything negative about it, GD or not. Good for you for sticking to what you know is right. Sounds like baby didn't have any issues anyway.


----------



## Amydoula

Congrats Fairymom! Thanks for sharing your story!


----------



## emmaegbert

okay everyone, I'm bringing this up front to tell you all what my homebirth midwives told me about managing my and baby's blood sugars during and after labor.

They said that unless my labor is very short, they'd like me to eat a small amount of food every 3 hours, something simple and healthy, and NOT to worry about it being "bad". Toast with nut butter, a little juice and water, popsicles, crackers, a fruit-yogurt smoothie, etc. She suggested we have emergen-c, coconut water, and/or "recharge" (I don't know what that is but she said its like "natural" gatorade). She said we *could* check my blood sugar a couple of times but they aren't going to be too worried about it since my sugars are so well-controlled anyway, and because laboring moms are really using a lot of energy.

Afterwards, she also said they would mostly observe baby (which they would do anyway), and test only if it is behaving abnormally. They would have me nurse asap (like with any baby) and would only give sugar water in very unusual circumstances, and would do that by spoon or finger (no bottles). She said we could just use my glucometer to test baby if we are worried, but they don't anticipate there being anything to worry about.


----------



## cdahlgrd

I had a really long labor and I ate and drank and checked my blood sugar. My doulas wanted me to drink recharge, but it sent my blood sugars screaming up and made me dizzy and nauseaus. NOT FUN! I did best with scrambled eggs, cheese, greek yogurt, smoothies with protien powder and whole grain toast.

My babe had no problems with his blood sugar (we did let the hospital check it twice vs. the 6 times or so that they wanted to poke him).


----------



## bemommy

Ugh, I'm at the 29-30 week timeframe and my numbers are creeping up. Very frustrating. I've been adding exercise during the day, but it's looking like I need to get my tush moving before going to bed (where am I going to find that energy







)

I need to mix up what I'm having for an evening/mid-night snack. I'm stuck it the nuts or cheese rut. Any suggestions?


----------



## Amydoula

Good news! i saw the diabetes RN for the last time this morning. My numbers are so nice she has released me from care and I just have to show my numbers to my midwife at each appointment. Yay! So no more worries about insulin/pills. I think I peaked out last week anyway as my numbers have been even lower this week and I've been able to add in more carbs.

Bemommy: I've been eating 1/2 C. full fat cottage cheese and one whole graham cracker with peanut butter and sprinkled with cinnamon (supposed to help with insulin) before bed. I also eat at 3am, 1 C. whole organic milk and a handful of raw almonds. Keeps my fastings in the 90's.


----------



## emmaegbert

Amydoula, that is so great! You are lucky to have reasonable care providers like that. With me, like I've said before, I am just so relieved that I was already planning the out-of-hospital HB, since it seems to be the only way I can get treated as normal (even though I have had perfect numbers the whole time...). Nobody has even mentioned a peep about medications or anything the whole time, and I was successfully able to argue my way out of a bunch of extra testing and a 40-week induction (pushed to 40+4, but I have no intention of doing that either, as I told them...). But still, I am LABELED.

UGH, I can't wait to just have this baby and be done with being pregnant- the GD has made the experience so much less relaxed than last time for me. (There have certainly been other stressors; of course I am older, I am also mom to a 4yo, my husband got laid off, I had to pass big qualifying exams in month 8, etc).

I've been talking hour-long walks in the evening since my mom has been here (so I can leave the house!), which always gets the contractions going, and then they go away again, but I do hope it somehow helps. Or that at least its good practice or something, getting my uterus in shape?? Today I am going to walk to the university campus (about 40 min at my 39-week-preg pace!) and take out a big stack of books I am supposed to read, I keep hoping that piling up the work ought to bring on a baby...


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
Amydoula, that is so great! You are lucky to have reasonable care providers like that. With me, like I've said before, I am just so relieved that I was already planning the out-of-hospital HB, since it seems to be the only way I can get treated as normal (even though I have had perfect numbers the whole time...). Nobody has even mentioned a peep about medications or anything the whole time, and I was successfully able to argue my way out of a bunch of extra testing and a 40-week induction (pushed to 40+4, but I have no intention of doing that either, as I told them...). But still, I am LABELED.

UGH, I can't wait to just have this baby and be done with being pregnant- the GD has made the experience so much less relaxed than last time for me. (There have certainly been other stressors; of course I am older, I am also mom to a 4yo, my husband got laid off, I had to pass big qualifying exams in month 8, etc).

I've been talking hour-long walks in the evening since my mom has been here (so I can leave the house!), which always gets the contractions going, and then they go away again, but I do hope it somehow helps. Or that at least its good practice or something, getting my uterus in shape?? Today I am going to walk to the university campus (about 40 min at my 39-week-preg pace!) and take out a big stack of books I am supposed to read, I keep hoping that piling up the work ought to bring on a baby...

Hope the walking works! I know what you mean about the labeling. I'm not big on being labeled "high risk" either when I'm MUCH more healthy than many other pregnant people, I just have some insulin resistance,sigh. I feel like even I am in the countdown now at 35w3d. DS1 came at 38 weeks and I'm so hoping this guy does too. I'm starting EPO, lots of walks, squats and extra sexy time at 37 weeks to hopefully move things along. I really don't want a medical induction which is what I'll get if I make it to my due date. Although I'm thankful they are at least letting me go to my due date I hear of so many others with GD getting induced at 37-38 weeks.


----------



## kdtmom2be

Don't forget that you always have the option of saying no to the induction Amy! Might make them crabby but it IS your right. Here's hoping that we both go early though.

Good luck with the walking Emma, I hope that it helps, or that the reading does!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Don't forget that you always have the option of saying no to the induction Amy! Might make them crabby but it IS your right. Here's hoping that we both go early though.

Good luck with the walking Emma, I hope that it helps, or that the reading does!

Oh I know! (I'm a doula







) but seriously I kind of like the idea of knowing there is an end date, that I don't have to deal with going "late". I have such a hard time having babies that I just want this baby here.


----------



## emmaegbert

If only reading caused labor I'd be in good shape. I am 39 weeks today and yes, the clock is ticking as far as the drs and CNMs are concerned. My son was also born at 38w1d, so I am starting to feel more impatient than I should!

Though I plan to refuse an induction, and since I am GBS+ I don't want any membrane stripping (would NOT want my water to break ahead of labor) I guess after today I am going to step it up beyond lots of walking. I'll be looking at the EPO, trying a little more, um, marital intimacy (DH will be very happy to hear that this is a "plan" I am sure though sadly HE fell asleep all early last night!), and my good friend and neighbor who is a chinese traditional medicine student finishes her exams today and I can hit her up for acupuncture treatments too- she's offered this and I am sure I can barter with her, trade some muffins and whatnot, esp since I can't eat them anyway!


----------



## OneLove

Emma, it's Andee in San Diego. I did get labeled GD - last Friday and had my class this Wednesday.

I am wondering what Dr. did you see?

As they want me to do the ultrasound at 36 weeks and 2 NST starting around then too. I'd rather not do any NST (though I am still 37 years old, so they might try to force me to do one a week). But, maybe if I talk to a Dr. they won't make it into an issue.

(I have an appt with a homebirth midwife in a week)

I am 33 weeks. And they let me stay with the midwives and are still dangling the carrot of using their birthcenter, as long as I send my blood sugar levels to the GD nurse, and they stay good.

When you say you have good glucose levels, what are your typical readings?

Thanks,
Andee


----------



## emmaegbert

Andee, I saw Dr. Moore at UCSD at 37 weeks. I've been seeing the CNMs there for prenatal care as well as a HB MW. My numbers have been well-within the guidelines (under 90 fasting, usually low 80s, under 130 one hour post-meal, though usually I am 95-120 now). It took me a week or two to figure out a diet that worked to get that (its NOT really the diet plan they gave me. A *lot* less carbs esp grains. Oh, except for that I am really careful to eat my snacks and spread the food out the way they reccommend I think I am hovering close to being too low w/ my BS.)

You can look back at the posts where I am sure I blabbed all about my anxieties with the testing (if you haven't already). I did do the 37-week BPP but got him to hold off on the NST and induction based on my blood sugar numbers.

Feel free to PM me if you want to email about more specifics.

-Emma


----------



## emmaegbert

made these yummy high-protein pancakes yesterday (they sound weird, but they were good!). I ate them with sliced strawberries and some stevia-sweetened plain yogurt. DH and DS liked them a lot, they ate them with sliced berries and maple syrup (lucky things). My blood sugar was fine an hour later. (I ate slightly less than 1/3 of them)

4 eggs
1 c cottage cheese
1/2 c rolled oats
blend in the food processor/blender until completely smooth.
cook by large spoonfuls in plenty of butter. Made 16 small pancakes.

They make really nice pancakes!


----------



## bemommy

Ooh, Emma, those sound yummy. Do you think nuts could be added? Finely chopped pecans or something?


----------



## emmaegbert

bemommy, I am sure you could add nuts, but you might want to sprinkle them on after you spoon it into the pan- its a rather thin batter. I thought about also mixing in like a tablespoon of coconut flour b/c that seems to bulk stuff up so much.

so-- I seem to have my numbers falling. I think I may actually be getting a little LOW blood sugar now? One hour after I began eating lunch today I was 97, and I was pretty grumpy, low-energy, etc. I need to go back and check what the "normal" one-hour post-meal range was, but I notice a real deterioration in my moods lately (hard to say if thats just being 39.5 weeks though!)


----------



## emmaegbert

so yeah, my numbers are really dropping. I am 40 weeks on Friday, so maybe its just a sign that I'm going to give birth soon (when? anyday would be fine!)

I felt a bit grouchy before lunch and tested- I was 72. (I normally don't test before meals so I don't know what I've been). Then I ate a HUGE bowl of vegetarian chili, some white bread, some tofu and salad- an hour post-prandial I was 103. My HB MW is concerned about my getting to be hypo, that my fasting (pre-meal) shouldn't be that low. She also doesn't like that my morning numbers have been falling below 80 about half the time. I am going to try eating more frequently (more like grazing than the 6 meals a day that I was doing), and I guess eating more before bed. She also said to start trying grains again, which I'd almost totally eliminated- so I may have oatmeal for breakfast tomorrow (my norm) and it will be the first time in 11 weeks!


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
so yeah, my numbers are really dropping. I am 40 weeks on Friday, so maybe its just a sign that I'm going to give birth soon (when? anyday would be fine!)

I felt a bit grouchy before lunch and tested- I was 72. (I normally don't test before meals so I don't know what I've been). Then I ate a HUGE bowl of vegetarian chili, some white bread, some tofu and salad- an hour post-prandial I was 103. My HB MW is concerned about my getting to be hypo, that my fasting (pre-meal) shouldn't be that low. She also doesn't like that my morning numbers have been falling below 80 about half the time. I am going to try eating more frequently (more like grazing than the 6 meals a day that I was doing), and I guess eating more before bed. She also said to start trying grains again, which I'd almost totally eliminated- so I may have oatmeal for breakfast tomorrow (my norm) and it will be the first time in 11 weeks!

This is great news! My numbers seem to have peaked during week 34, and have been lower last week and this week so far. Not like yours yet, but definitely more high 80's low 90's than say low 100's/high 90's on the same meals so I think I'm good to go. I'm 36 weeks today. Happy birthing! Can't wait to hear your birth story!


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
so yeah, my numbers are really dropping. I am 40 weeks on Friday, so maybe its just a sign that I'm going to give birth soon (when? anyday would be fine!)

I felt a bit grouchy before lunch and tested- I was 72. (I normally don't test before meals so I don't know what I've been). Then I ate a HUGE bowl of vegetarian chili, some white bread, some tofu and salad- an hour post-prandial I was 103. My HB MW is concerned about my getting to be hypo, that my fasting (pre-meal) shouldn't be that low. She also doesn't like that my morning numbers have been falling below 80 about half the time. I am going to try eating more frequently (more like grazing than the 6 meals a day that I was doing), and I guess eating more before bed. She also said to start trying grains again, which I'd almost totally eliminated- so I may have oatmeal for breakfast tomorrow (my norm) and it will be the first time in 11 weeks!

Nice, grats on the numbers & the soon to be birth!!


----------



## pjs

Hi Ladies,

Just wondering if some of y'all could give me a bit of perspective and share some of your knowledge.

I am pregnant w/ #4. #1 was 6 lbs 11 oz at 35 weeks, #2 was 9lbs 9 oz at 42 weeks, #3 was 10 lbs at 42 weeks.

I went to see my ob and she is convinced that in each of my pregnancies I have had undiagnosed GD. With #1 I was under the care of an ob and did the standard glucola test- results were normal. With #2 and #3 I was under the care of a midwife and did the big breakfast thing (eggs, bacon, toast, and a soda) and both results came back normal.

She'd like me to test for GD at 28 weeks and 34 weeks. I'm planning a hb and will transfer out of her care after my 20 week u/s. She is really concerned about shoulder dystocia and says that if I have undiagnosed GD that my risk increases even more.

Clearly, I want to do what is in the best interest of my baby and my health, but I am curious if she is setting me up for failure. She also suggested an u/s at 39 weeks to estimate the weight. I *know* that if I am in her care and the baby is within normal range at 39 weeks, she WILL want to schedule an induction (and that is the last thing I want unless truly a medical neccessity). I know I can decline, but after my last visit, I really disliked, despised the power dynamic between her as a doctor and me as a patient (it's almost like she's chiding me for wanting to have informed consent, she justs wants me to consent)

I've been thinking for the past 7 years that I have big babies and my body knows perfectly well how to birth them (my labor with #2 was 3 hrs, 20 minutes of it pushing, my labor with #3 was 1.5 hrs with my 10 pounder being born in one BIG push) and I have *trusted* that. Now, my ob has gotten inside my head and I'm wondering would I have such big babies if not for GD? Can I have GD 3 times and not have test results indicating I have GD? I've scanned the posts here and it looks like for some women their numbers peaked at 34 weeks- and would I be looking for something that might not be there? Is there any harm in repeating the test at 34 weeks?
What other symptoms might I be experiencing?

I always crave sugar (like junk cereals and kool-aid) during pregnancy too, but have heard that could be my body's way of expressing a need for more protein.

Advice, suggestions, experience?


----------



## emmaegbert

I think you should get a new OB. If you are having these problems already, just think about all the grief she's going to give you about everything. I would never want to have to trust and work with a doctor who doesn't want intelligent, empowered patients. Its YOUR baby, YOUR health, etc.

That said, I personally think it would still be good to know if you have GD, though to me it sounds like you've tested w/ each pregnancy and been negative. Why not test again for #4 in whatever way makes you and MW comfortable. I didn't have it with my first pregnancy and came back with a positive diagnosis for #2. You probably won't have it, most people don't. If you do, you can work w/ your MW to control with diet, and if its really not controllable, then you can find a better medical practice to help you manage it w/ meds.

Lots of people crave sugar and junk while pregnant. Its obviously not healthy for you to eat a lot of that sort of food even if you DON'T have GD, but I'm sure your MW tells you that already! The one good thing for me with the GD diagnosis was it gave me the motivation to COMPLETELY stop eating empty calories, and to make all my food really *count*.

Good Luck. And IMO, there is nothing wrong with big babies! They are healthy, not to mention extremely CUTE!


----------



## Amydoula

I too would get a different healthcare provider. You can also test for insulin resistance if you know someone with a glucometer. Test your fasting numbers and your 2 hour post meal numbers for a few days and see what they are. I did not have GD with my first but do have it with this baby.


----------



## KarlaC

Hmm, looks like something new is going on..my fasting #'s have gone up dramatically.







I think I remember reading that's normal around 30 weeks though?

Time to buckle down & see what I can see about lowering them..or meds


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarlaC* 
Hmm, looks like something new is going on..my fasting #'s have gone up dramatically.







I think I remember reading that's normal around 30 weeks though?

Time to buckle down & see what I can see about lowering them..or meds









I eat protein as late as I can before bed and then a middle of the night (3am ish) snack of milk and raw almonds. I can keep it in the 90's by doing this.


----------



## pjs

I am already seeing midwives and plan to leave my ob after my 20 week u/s (it's a lot easier to get the u/s via my ob than with my hb midwives).

Since I get frequent UTIs that don't respond well to cranberry capsules, I need someone with prescribing privileges; definitely after this one is born I'm going to find another ob/cnm.


----------



## bemommy

My fasting numbers were going up last week and the week before (29 weeks). . I think Easter may have been a bit of a setback for me. I've buckled back down this week. . added more exercise, more and varied proteins fewer carbs.

I've been keeping nuts (almonds) and a thermal cup of milk, or protein drink (milk with protein powder from Whole Foods) by the bed. When I wake in the middle of the night. . generally between 1-3am I'll have that as my snack. My fasting number was 80 this am!

Another things I've found. . . I either need to test my blood before I do ANYTHING, even before I pee, or I have to wait 15-20 minutes to fully wake up. If I test during that waking up period my fasting number can be 15-20 points higher. Seems that my body sends a quick flush of sugar to wake myself up. It's nice to know that it processes through quickly, though.


----------



## emmaegbert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarlaC* 
Hmm, looks like something new is going on..my fasting #'s have gone up dramatically.







I think I remember reading that's normal around 30 weeks though?

Time to buckle down & see what I can see about lowering them..or meds









You probably already know this so sorry to just say the same old thing, but I find that exercise makes a HUGE difference. I really can tell. Its been very motivating to see what it does to my insulin function. Walking actually seems to be the best of everything I've tried. 30-60min a day at a brisk pace, but not killing myself- like, my heart rate and breathing are slightly elevated, but I'm not huffing and puffing. I find I just have to work it into my day however I can... go 20 minutes early to pick up my son at school and walk around the neighborhood a bit, stuff like that. I walked to the MW appt yesterday and added a loop around to make it 25 minutes (its getting hard to move, I am 40 weeks tomorrow!)


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
You probably already know this so sorry to just say the same old thing, but I find that exercise makes a HUGE difference. I really can tell. Its been very motivating to see what it does to my insulin function. Walking actually seems to be the best of everything I've tried. 30-60min a day at a brisk pace, but not killing myself- like, my heart rate and breathing are slightly elevated, but I'm not huffing and puffing. I find I just have to work it into my day however I can... go 20 minutes early to pick up my son at school and walk around the neighborhood a bit, stuff like that. I walked to the MW appt yesterday and added a loop around to make it 25 minutes (its getting hard to move, I am 40 weeks tomorrow!)

Yeah I know it helps, now if only the round ligament pain & pelvic pain I get after walking for more than 3 or 4 minutes was bearable enough to get in a decent amt









I've been doing a prenatal yoga workout so there is something at least.


----------



## bemommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarlaC* 
Yeah I know it helps, now if only the round ligament pain & pelvic pain I get after walking for more than 3 or 4 minutes was bearable enough to get in a decent amt







.

What about swimming, or pool walking? I would think the buoyancy would help. I know I'm anxiously awaiting pool season here.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarlaC* 
Yeah I know it helps, now if only the round ligament pain & pelvic pain I get after walking for more than 3 or 4 minutes was bearable enough to get in a decent amt









I've been doing a prenatal yoga workout so there is something at least.

I'd try a chiropractor specializing in pregnancy. I see one every week this pregnancy and I feel GREAT, seriously, my last pregnancy I had every ache and pain in the book and this time you'd never imagine I'm 36w3d.


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bemommy* 
What about swimming, or pool walking? I would think the buoyancy would help. I know I'm anxiously awaiting pool season here.

I'll see when the pools on post open up, that's a good idea thank you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
I'd try a chiropractor specializing in pregnancy. I see one every week this pregnancy and I feel GREAT, seriously, my last pregnancy I had every ache and pain in the book and this time you'd never imagine I'm 36w3d.

I would love to, unfortunately military insurance just won't cover it so it's out of the question at this point. Thanks for the idea though, I realllly miss my chiro I had in MI.


----------



## KarlaC

Hooboy I give. Put a call in to the dr, I can't stay awake & my sugars just aren't going below 105 even when I haven't eaten.

I ate a salad(just iceberg lettuce) with some home made taco meat, a small dollop of sour cream(2 carbs), 1/4 of a tomato & that's it. I'm sitting on a 155 two hour pp & I really feel like crap.

Idk why it's staying so high even when I'm not eating or eating low carb, I checked it every time I got up to pee & it just doesn't drop down. I had a handful of nuts for a snack in the middle of the night too.

Maybe I'm fighting a bug or I just don't know, yesterday it never dipped below 120 except my fasting which was 107


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarlaC* 
Hooboy I give. Put a call in to the dr, I can't stay awake & my sugars just aren't going below 105 even when I haven't eaten.

I ate a salad(just iceberg lettuce) with some home made taco meat, a small dollop of sour cream(2 carbs), 1/4 of a tomato & that's it. I'm sitting on a 155 two hour pp & I really feel like crap.

Idk why it's staying so high even when I'm not eating or eating low carb, I checked it every time I got up to pee & it just doesn't drop down. I had a handful of nuts for a snack in the middle of the night too.

Maybe I'm fighting a bug or I just don't know, yesterday it never dipped below 120 except my fasting which was 107









Wow, I'm really sorry. I hope you are able to get things under control soon, just remember it's not your fault! I don't have any advice on after meal numbers as I've never had an issue with those, and the eating in the night thing seemed to fix my fastings, well enough that they are letting me slide by anyway.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarlaC* 
I'll see when the pools on post open up, that's a good idea thank you!

I would love to, unfortunately military insurance just won't cover it so it's out of the question at this point. Thanks for the idea though, I realllly miss my chiro I had in MI.

Bummer about the chiro. I would never be able to afford to go every week either if my insurance didn't cover it.


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Wow, I'm really sorry. I hope you are able to get things under control soon, just remember it's not your fault! I don't have any advice on after meal numbers as I've never had an issue with those, and the eating in the night thing seemed to fix my fastings, well enough that they are letting me slide by anyway.

Well I just went for a drag/walk around the block. Usually I go 2x because that's 2 miles but...it's 90 out & I just couldn't make it(neither could my poor mastiff).

Soo I'll try again tonight, maybe it will help. I totally forgot the dr's office closes at noon on Fridays, grr. So I'll do what I can to lower it on my own I guess.


----------



## kdtmom2be

Karla, it's totally possible that you are fighting something off or that you are simply over-tired. When I am sick or haven't had enough sleep my BS numbers go way up. Biologically speaking, this makes sense as your body isn't expecting you to be eating when you are sick, thus processing your body fats and then proteins and creating sugars. When you are tired, your body is trying to compensate by raising your BS numbers to keep you awake.

Get a really good nights sleep and see how you are doing tomorrow. Good luck!


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Karla, it's totally possible that you are fighting something off or that you are simply over-tired. When I am sick or haven't had enough sleep my BS numbers go way up. Biologically speaking, this makes sense as your body isn't expecting you to be eating when you are sick, thus processing your body fats and then proteins and creating sugars. When you are tired, your body is trying to compensate by raising your BS numbers to keep you awake.

Get a really good nights sleep and see how you are doing tomorrow. Good luck!

True I've been running on about 3 hours of sleep at night then a short, uncomfy nap on the couch for a few hours this last week. Maybe it's catching up with me.

Luckily my dd will get up with the bird this weekend & let me sleep in a bit so maybe it will help. I know I feel tired constantly & can't really get a decent amt of sleep to compensate for it.


----------



## emmaegbert

Karla, that sound awful, I hope you can find a way to get more rest, and just generally take care of your body! its true that things like insulin function respond to your overall stress and wellness levels.

I also hope the docs can help. If there is any way to see someone with experience in diabetes in pregnancy, or an endocrinologist, they may be able to work more with you.


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
Karla, that sound awful, I hope you can find a way to get more rest, and just generally take care of your body! its true that things like insulin function respond to your overall stress and wellness levels.

I also hope the docs can help. If there is any way to see someone with experience in diabetes in pregnancy, or an endocrinologist, they may be able to work more with you.

Idk, hopefully my ob will give me a referral since insurance only approves me to see them at the moment.

I feel horrible too







I ate 1 slice of bread with ham & provolone..a total of 24 carbs & 2 hour was 146. Maybe stress, or who knows at this point but I know it needs to get under control asap, I do not like feeling so craptastic.


----------



## Amydoula

Karla, My numbers are always more elevated if I have not had good sleep. Hope you can get some relief soon!


----------



## Mandy823

Hi All!! I am new to this forum, but glad to have found it! This whole Gestational Diabetes thing is new and confusing! Lol, I found out I had GD about a week ago, failed my 1 hour test at 28 weeks and my 3 hour at 29 weeks! Though I am very overweight so I am thinking my DR. should have checked me earlier! Hopefully I didn't have it for a long time, putting my baby at risk or anything









So I have been having pretty good success keeping my numbers in range. Morning fasting numbers have been in the mid 70's. Found out pretty quick that I can't have cereal for breakfast, lol I ate some cottage cheese and Special K Vanilla Almond and my 1 hour post breakfast was 129! So I have been having Scrambled Eggs with pepper jack cheese and onions for the last couple days and that has kept my numbers down.

A few odd things I did have questions about and can't find any good answers on the internet....

If my numbers are lower 1 hour post meal than they were before the meal should I be eating more? For example today before lunch I was at 115, then for lunch I had some slicked turkey breast with melted cheese on top, whole grain goldfish and raw baby carrot's, My 1 hour post lunch was a 109??? This has happened a couple of times to me... Should I be eating more? Or could it have just been that my mid-morning snack was either too close to lunch or too high in carbs/sugar? ( snack was a Quaker chocolate rice cake with peanut butter on top ) Any input on that would be nice.

Also about two days ago I had a chocolate craving and gave in







so I had about a 1/4 of a solid chocolate (milk choco) bunny left over from my son's Easter candy! I felt extremely guilty of course lol, so I checked my Blood sugar about 45 minutes after that and it was only 115!?!?! Well within the guidelines... my nutritionist said to stay under 120 post meals... Is this something that anyone else has had? Or maybe I'll just be lucky enough to indulge in my occasional chocolate craving!!

Also what kind of numbers do you have to have to be put on insulin? I have been good staying under the 120 mark like my DR. said but have had maybe like 3 times where I have gone over, nothing bad like high 120's or low 130's and one time it was like 153... and all those times I can look back on what I ate and see something that could have caused it, ( Like a piece of cinnamon raisin bread that was really yummy lol! that was when I got the 153)

So any help would be appreciated! I am glad I found this group! I'll be a frequent poster for the next 10 weeks or so I think!!









Edit- Also does drinking a glass of water make your BS lower?? I have noticed my number seems to be lower when I drink water with meals rather than not drinking with a meal....


----------



## Amydoula

Hi Mandy and welcome! It is hard to answer your questions b/c every single practitioner is different about what they will and will not accept to put someone on insulin. My targets are supposed to be under 90 for fastings but I can only get them into the 90's and that's with eating during the night BUT b/c I'm very healthy otherwise they are letting it go and no insulin for me. I can easily keep my after meal numbers under 120 2 hours after eating as that is my target range for after meals. They have never had me test before eating only 2 hours after, see what I mean about it all being so different? If you read through the posts you will see pretty much all of us have different standards set by our OB's/midwives. It's crazy that it isn't standardized but it's not. I find my numbers are higher if one: I don't sleep well and two: I don't drink enough water. Like today we are having a MAJOR heatwave for upstate NY where I live and I got a bit dehydrated and my after lunch number was 105 which is fine, it's within target, but it's higher than normal for me. Also if I sleep horribly my fastings will be more like 98 or so but if I sleep well it will be 91 or 92. Hope that helps! Also before I got this far along in my pregnancy my fastings were more like between 100-105 and they were fine with that too, as long as I kept it under 105, but now that I'm almost 37 weeks my hormones just aren't nearly as strong and things are much easier.
Things I absolutely can not eat though are: pasta, rice, bread and desserts. Those will spike me up big time. You'll have to experiment to see what foods you personally are the most reactive too. It is different for everyone.


----------



## emmaegbert

I agree with Amy, its all different based on your practitioners and your body. I thought mine were strict with under 130 1-hour post meal! They also don't "mind" if I occasionally go over but once I figured stuff out better, I rarely did.

I can eat some chocolate. I keep it to about 2oz dark/semi-sweet chocolate and I seem fine. I can eat berries and melon, but other fruits I keep for snacks.

My pre-meal numbers, when I have checked them (not often) are usually close to my fasting, but if I've had a snack recently, they may be higher.

FYI my homebirth midwife says she doesn't like to see fasting numbers UNDER 80, that she thinks it means I am not eating enough. Yikes. I've added a little more carbs back in and have been in the 80-85 range every day now.

It sounds like your diet is working well for you so good work! You may find things will change (gets harder to maintain the low numbers as your insulin function gets worse up until mid-30s, then starts to get easier- in the past 2 weeks or so I can start having with my meal a piece of bread, some brown rice, an orange, etc).

I might have posted about this a while back but I made chocolate-tofu-pie again last night and it was great, doesn't mess w/ my blood sugar, and is very high in protein (well, and fat as well, which is fortunately been fine with my GD!). I made a crust with processed nuts and toasted coconut and a little coconut oil which I pressed into a pan and pre-baked. I then blended 2 cakes of silken tofu, one bar of unsweetened chocolate, 1 tbl or so vanilla, some agave syrup and stevia to taste (but I like it very bittersweet so each serving has a very minimal amount of sweetener) and blended that until totally smooth. then I whipped cream with some agave and stevia and spread that across the top, and chilled the pie for about 2 hours. Delish.

You could skip the crust and just make them as pudding snacks in individual bowls, but the cream is important in my opinion for making it really yummy (esp because I sweeten it VERY lightly, and w.out the cream its a little TOO chocolate).

Good luck everyone. I am STILL HERE (EDD was yesterday) and will be looking forward to delivering soon! I will be refusing an induction as of tuesday with my medical co-care folks, so I kind of hope to have baby before that and avoid the pressure from them. I considered asking them to let me retest b/c I think I'd come up negative and could get them to take off my label, but the thought of drinking glucola YET AGAIN (I already did 3 tests before coming up positive) and spending 4 hours at the lab is just so gross, and since I am planning a HB anyway, why bother, just to save myself aggravation from the docs and nurses...


----------



## kdtmom2be

Welcome Mandy!
Two other things to consider are that

1) one of the biggest worries is highly fluctuating numbers, so if you're not spiking really high numbers then you are better off than someone who is (but you should still be seeing lower fasting/between meal numbers so either your snacks are too high in carbs and/or too close to your meals) and

2) there is a fair amount of error in the test itself, something like +/- 15 points (depending on your meter), so either number could be well off what it truly is, thus the odd reading you are seeing. If you are seeing them consistently then that's a good indication that it's fact, if it's a one-time thing then it is probably not a reliable indicator of what is going on.

No idea on wether drinking a glass of water with meals helps with BS numbers... the only way I could see that being true is that it may aid in digestion. But really, carbs are carbs (sort of!) and wether you drink them with a glass of water or not will not reduce the amount that you ate. At best it might "dilute" them and therefore your BS won't spike as high/fast but would stay up longer. Who knows, everyone is different!

Good luck for the next 10 weeks. I hope to be out of here in only a few more!

And Emma, I hope that baby comes soon for you! I'm sure that you can't wait to meet them!


----------



## emmaegbert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Welcome Mandy!
And Emma, I hope that baby comes soon for you! I'm sure that you can't wait to meet them!









yes thanks! my theory is that this baby wants to be big, and my restricted diet means its got to stay in there longer... (okay, just making up stories now to make myself happy but hey, that together with tofu chocolate pie is about all I have left at this point!)


----------



## KarlaC

Well for the moment I've chopped out almost all carbs just to try & drag everything back to a functional level for the weekend. I don't think I'm doing myself any favors by my sugar being so high all I want to do is sleep.

I'm wondering if this could be related to stress too? I'm not actively stressing but dh is deploying to Afghanistan in days & I do find myself a LOT more emotional & teary than normal(well normal for pg).

Anyway..it's down to below 90 again so that's nice, we shall see what the a.m. brings.

I'm so making a tofu chocolate pie the next time I can get to the store too. I haven't had anything really yummy in a long time.

Eta: thanks for all the support everyone, I hate to sound so whingy about the levels at the moment but it's such bad timing for me to have even more stress piled on.


----------



## emmaegbert

oh Karla, I am sure that stress can play into it, stress hormones are very hard on our bodies. Its nothing compared to having my partner deployed to Afganistan, but right after I got my GD diagnosis I also had to pass these very intense exams and my husband got laid off... anyway, it was just SO MUCH all at once, I remember feeling very despairing and overwhelmed by the diabetes stuff, unable to sleep b/c I would wake up at 3AM thinking about my exams, about money, etc. But truly, the eating and monitoring got much easier to handle once I was used to it, and also when I saw the numbers begin to stabilize it felt much better about that piece of it anyway.

For me, just really cutting out carbs and slowly adding them back in was much better than driving myself crazy counting everything up. I figured out what, when, and how much I could eat, but I was extremely strict for the first couple of weeks and then began to slowly return things to my diet.

To me you don't sound whiney. You sound overwhelmed, and I think most of us on here totally understand that. I got this diagnosis about 12 weeks ago, and its gotten so much easier to deal with in a day-to-day way. However, I am definitely looking forward to delivering this placenta and being done with it!

oh- and editing to add that make sure you let your health care practitioners know that you are under a lot of stress, and when you are sleep-deprived, etc. they *should* take that into account when they are evaluating your numbers.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarlaC* 
Well for the moment I've chopped out almost all carbs just to try & drag everything back to a functional level for the weekend. I don't think I'm doing myself any favors by my sugar being so high all I want to do is sleep.

I'm wondering if this could be related to stress too? I'm not actively stressing but dh is deploying to Afghanistan in days & I do find myself a LOT more emotional & teary than normal(well normal for pg).

Anyway..it's down to below 90 again so that's nice, we shall see what the a.m. brings.

I'm so making a tofu chocolate pie the next time I can get to the store too. I haven't had anything really yummy in a long time.

Eta: thanks for all the support everyone, I hate to sound so whingy about the levels at the moment but it's such bad timing for me to have even more stress piled on.

I think stress could definitely play in. I mean if illness and lack of sleep to I'm sure stress does as well. It's a balancing act b/c if you don't have enough carbs then you are going to spill ketones and that isn't good either so make sure you are testing for ketones each morning. I learned that the hard way two days a few weeks ago, upped my carbs at night and no more ketones. Trust me you are NOT whiney. It was REALLY hard for me to deal with the GD in the beginning as you can see if you look at my really early posts (got diagnosed at 28 weeks, now I'm almost 37weeks).


----------



## kdtmom2be

Ugh, and sometimes your body knows that you are sick before you do! I had a 2hr reading of 175 last night.... today I am feeling deathly ill with stomach cramps, gas and nausea.... I'm sure the pukies aren't far behind







Be gentle with yourself!


----------



## emmaegbert

yeah, I am stuffy and have a cough and my readings haven't been too great today either. sigh. or maybe I was too excited about my new, improved insulin function and have been too careless about what I am eating? I so want it all to be over but I have a feeling I won't go into labor sick. Wah.

Trying to get plenty of rest and honestly just not stress about the blood sugar numbers. Supposed to start NSTs on tuesday and I am feeling so wishy-washy about doing them. Thinking about canceling or maybe just doing one...


----------



## Amydoula

Feel better ladies!


----------



## Amydoula

I woke up to a 85 today







and I've actually been eating more b/c I'm hungrier. I'm hoping this means my baby is coming very soon







How soon between when your numbers REALLY dropped and your babies came? I mean my numbers have been lower but not THIS low. I'm 37 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## mamatoady

I am having a he!! of a time with this. I took my numbers to my midwife and they were slightly high and I was supposed to cut down my carbs to between 1-3 servings per meal. I was prepared to start that but we ended up having to move suddenly and we are now living with my aunt in another city looking for a place to live with very little money and the prospects of having to give up our dog are HUGE. Obviously there is a ton of stress going on here. I just haven't been able to function well enough to plan and eat these super low carb meals--I end up snacking on meat and cheese as a fall back because I can't plan anything better. And now living with someone else, I have little say in what is bought and prepared.

I have been around 120-125 at the am wakings. they are aloso about the same 2 hours after eating. i am meeting my new midwife tomorrow morning, so we'll see what she says, but I'm just terrified of the whole insulin thing. I guess part of me is feeling that I don't understand how the numbers being elevated a few points will cause real harm. I can understand how if they are sky high like 180's, 200's or more that would be really bad.

Anyway...maybe I'm just trying to convince myself that everything is ok when things might be horribly wrong. I cannot even fathom being in the hospital for this birth....

can you tell I'm freaking out a bit?
Sarah


----------



## emmaegbert

MAMATOADY: that sounds really tough. for me one thing that helped was that at first I just decided that I don't eat anything bready, and no rice or pasta, and nothing sweetened. I ate a piece of fruit with each snack but not at meals. Then I just didn't eat it AT ALL even if other people were and it was actually much easier for me than trying to have controlled portions of foods that I have cravings for. Eventually I was able to start adding them back in but I waited to have really stabilized numbers first. Anyway I don't know what the food/meal situation is at your aunt's house but hopefully she can at least understand that you aren't being rude by eating only some of the food that is prepared/bought. (everyone else can eat the pasta but you just eat the meat and veggies or whatever).

My understanding is that 120 is a pretty high fasting number, though for post-meal/daytime numbers they sound fine (I'm supposed to be under 120 at 2 hours though I am supposed to test at 1 hour). FWIW even with a high one-hour meal number I will be quite low at 2 hours (usually I am back down below 100 at 2 hours, even if I've been 170 at an hour or something), so you might want to check one-hour and see what it is.

Are you able to do a post-dinner walk and a high-protein snack right before bed? A long walk with your dog might be nice and relaxing, and get you out of the house, and even keep you from being tempted by carby deliciousness that other people are eating? With my mom here (and no baby yet, sigh) its actually been really nice for my husband and I to have a little nightly walk together, just some alone time w/ no computer, tv, etc.

Good luck finding new MWs, new living situation, etc. That sounds like a lot of stress, and to pile worrying about your blood sugar on top of that has to be that much harder.

AMY: I think it was around 36/37 weeks that my numbers just really started dropping. Anyway, here I am at 40+3 with good numbers but no baby. Sigh. Good luck having your baby soon!! (though honestly I'll be a little tiny bit annoyed if you deliver before me!! you'd better post your birth story for us at least!)


----------



## KarlaC

No real changes today, can't see the dr until later in the week so I guess I just hang out carb-less for now. I have been checking ketones & they're fine.

I wanted to send out a huge *thank you* to Amy & Emma for all your support in this thread & for the great answers.









Hopefully when things settle down here soon I'll be more help myself. Right now I have about as much coherency as a bed bug.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatoady* 
I am having a he!! of a time with this. I took my numbers to my midwife and they were slightly high and I was supposed to cut down my carbs to between 1-3 servings per meal. I was prepared to start that but we ended up having to move suddenly and we are now living with my aunt in another city looking for a place to live with very little money and the prospects of having to give up our dog are HUGE. Obviously there is a ton of stress going on here. I just haven't been able to function well enough to plan and eat these super low carb meals--I end up snacking on meat and cheese as a fall back because I can't plan anything better. And now living with someone else, I have little say in what is bought and prepared.

I have been around 120-125 at the am wakings. they are aloso about the same 2 hours after eating. i am meeting my new midwife tomorrow morning, so we'll see what she says, but I'm just terrified of the whole insulin thing. I guess part of me is feeling that I don't understand how the numbers being elevated a few points will cause real harm. I can understand how if they are sky high like 180's, 200's or more that would be really bad.

Anyway...maybe I'm just trying to convince myself that everything is ok when things might be horribly wrong. I cannot even fathom being in the hospital for this birth....

can you tell I'm freaking out a bit?
Sarah

Your after meal numbers sound close but the most important number actually is the fasting so it's important to get that one down. Try exercise in the evening, protein before bed and a combo protein/1 carb snack at 3am, see if it helps.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
AMY: I think it was around 36/37 weeks that my numbers just really started dropping. Anyway, here I am at 40+3 with good numbers but no baby. Sigh. Good luck having your baby soon!! (though honestly I'll be a little tiny bit annoyed if you deliver before me!! you'd better post your birth story for us at least!)

I had my first DS at 38 weeks so if you are still pregnant next week, I *may* beat you to it







I will definitely post my story when I do have him. I don't FEEL like my body is going to go yet, no crampy/achy feelings so I think we have at least another week, we'll see though. I'd LOVE to have him this week and get this all over with. I hope you give birth soon!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarlaC* 
No real changes today, can't see the dr until later in the week so I guess I just hang out carb-less for now. I have been checking ketones & they're fine.

I wanted to send out a huge *thank you* to Amy & Emma for all your support in this thread & for the great answers.










Hopefully when things settle down here soon I'll be more help myself. Right now I have about as much coherency as a bed bug.

You are very welcome! I don't know what I would do without this board. GD has been very hard for me. Good luck at your doctor's visit.


----------



## emmaegbert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
I had my first DS at 38 weeks so if you are still pregnant next week, I *may* beat you to it









[...]

I don't know what I would do without this board. GD has been very hard for me. Good luck at your doctor's visit.

Ditto to both of these (very different) comments. I'm in uncharted territory being pregnant for a full 40weeks plus!

And GD was very hard for me, esp at first. Having this board for support, venting, info has been very important for me. I have learned more here than anywhere about managing it both practically and emotionally. I don't know anyone IRL who really cares as much as I do about it, because its just not a big part of their lives. I sincerely wish all you moms the best and I hope the newcomers here can come to place of feeling a lot less stress from the diagnosis and whatever treatment/management you have to do to keep yourselves and your babies healthy.


----------



## Amydoula

I got an 81 today! I woke up STARVING. If it gets any lower I'm going to have to up my food in the night b/c I'm going to be getting too low. Oh I so hope this means the baby is coming. I'm so ready to meet him. I don't know if I told you guys put I'm PAL so I have that extra anxiety in getting him out.


----------



## mamatoady

what are some of your best choices for 3am snacks, because seriously, what a pain in the butt to eat in the middle of the night.

a yogurt has 1 serv. carb and also protein, would that work?

Also, should it take a few days/week to get that morning number down by eating in the night or should I see results if it works right away?

----
Tried the exercise thing and that worked..Last night after dinner we went for a walk to the lake and back (nice part of living with auntie is the lake) and when I got back my number was 109 which is the lowest number I've seen.

Sarah


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatoady* 
what are some of your best choices for 3am snacks, because seriously, what a pain in the butt to eat in the middle of the night.

a yogurt has 1 serv. carb and also protein, would that work?

Also, should it take a few days/week to get that morning number down by eating in the night or should I see results if it works right away?

----
Tried the exercise thing and that worked..Last night after dinner we went for a walk to the lake and back (nice part of living with auntie is the lake) and when I got back my number was 109 which is the lowest number I've seen.

Sarah

Glad the exercise worked! That's good news. It really helps me to exercise every evening. If the yogurt is 15 of carbs (one serving) and has a decent amount of protein that could work. I do 1/2 C. of whole organic milk and a handful of raw almonds. I can eat that in less than 5 minutes and be back in bed. You could also do 1/2 C. cottage cheese and a handful of crackers. Pretty much anything that is one carb serving and one protein serving that sounds appealing. I also drink a HUGE glass of water with it at 3am as if I don't have enough water in my system I get higher numbers too.


----------



## bemommy

AMYDOULA. . great morning number!

My morning numbers are back in line with my nighttime snack and added exercise.

As for nighttime snack. What I do is have a container of nuts (usually almonds) by the bed and a thermal cup with milk and an ice cube or 2. Whenever I happen to wake up, usually between 1-3am, I'll drink down the milk and munch a small handful of nuts. Often I don't even get out of bed. . .the milk makes it easy (for me) to go right back to sleep.


----------



## emmaegbert

If there is an upside to living with relatives, take advantage of it, since the situation certainly sounds hard otherwise. Evening walks at a lake sound very nice to me!

I took a LOOOONG walk with a friend last night and woke up at 72. Yikes. I have actually been upping my carbs to try and keep the morning numbers closer to 80. And I ate a pretty carby snack last night (i was hungry) along with some nuts.

BUT, I have also been having intense ctx all morning every 10-15 minutes so here's to hoping this is it. I canceled my NST and I am going to try and just relax this morning. I'm not even going to worry too much about my food. (so there!!)


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
If there is an upside to living with relatives, take advantage of it, since the situation certainly sounds hard otherwise. Evening walks at a lake sound very nice to me!

I took a LOOOONG walk with a friend last night and woke up at 72. Yikes. I have actually been upping my carbs to try and keep the morning numbers closer to 80. And I ate a pretty carby snack last night (i was hungry) along with some nuts.

BUT, I have also been having intense ctx all morning every 10-15 minutes so here's to hoping this is it. I canceled my NST and I am going to try and just relax this morning. I'm not even going to worry too much about my food. (so there!!)

I so hope this is it for you! Best wishes on a wonderful birth!


----------



## KarlaC

Hmm a little update.

I got in to see the on call dr today, I guess they just have weird definitions of what is 'okay' & what isn't. He wasn't at all concerned about my fasting #'s, even the 128...the only after meal # he commented on was my 177, the rest were 'not bad'.







: (they sure FEEL bad...)

He gave me a rx for glyburide in the a.m. only. We shall see I guess. I'll take anything over feeling so strung out at this point.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarlaC* 
Hmm a little update.

I got in to see the on call dr today, I guess they just have weird definitions of what is 'okay' & what isn't. He wasn't at all concerned about my fasting #'s, even the 128...the only after meal # he commented on was my 177, the rest were 'not bad'.







: (they sure FEEL bad...)

He gave me a rx for glyburide in the a.m. only. We shall see I guess. I'll take anything over feeling so strung out at this point.

Wow. I have to say I'm surprised as I thought my midwives were more lenient than most. Hopefully the glyburide will help.


----------



## mamatoady

Hi All,
I went to my new midwife yesterday and overall it went very well. I feel a little unsettled about the whole "sugar thing". At first I felt great. She looked at my paper with my numbers that I had been taking and wasn't alarmed much because they weren't as high as 160's-180's. She said absolutely NO fruit juices, sugars or sweeteners and no white flours. Stick to whole foods.

I then asked her if she wanted me to just chart what I was eating or if she wanted my numbers from blood pokes too. She thought about it and said she just wanted to know what I was eating. She also said that very very rarely do babies have problems from mom's with gestational diabetes--it's only if you become insulin dependent that you could have problems.

This sounded great at first, but I got to thinking, but how would you know if I was insulin dependent unless I was charting my numbers along side of looking at what I was eating.

She said she was going to do some more research on the importance of the numbers and the ok numbers. She asked me if I had the gestational diabetes diet and I said no. but she didn't have it either and said she'd find it online.

I'm kind of feeling like she doesn't know what she's talking about, but she's got great statistics and has done over 1100 births.

What do you guys think?
Sarah


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatoady* 
Hi All,
I went to my new midwife yesterday and overall it went very well. I feel a little unsettled about the whole "sugar thing". At first I felt great. She looked at my paper with my numbers that I had been taking and wasn't alarmed much because they weren't as high as 160's-180's. She said absolutely NO fruit juices, sugars or sweeteners and no white flours. Stick to whole foods.

I then asked her if she wanted me to just chart what I was eating or if she wanted my numbers from blood pokes too. She thought about it and said she just wanted to know what I was eating. She also said that very very rarely do babies have problems from mom's with gestational diabetes--it's only if you become insulin dependent that you could have problems.

This sounded great at first, but I got to thinking, but how would you know if I was insulin dependent unless I was charting my numbers along side of looking at what I was eating.

She said she was going to do some more research on the importance of the numbers and the ok numbers. She asked me if I had the gestational diabetes diet and I said no. but she didn't have it either and said she'd find it online.

I'm kind of feeling like she doesn't know what she's talking about, but she's got great statistics and has done over 1100 births.

What do you guys think?
Sarah

Hmm personally I would invest in a meter & at the very least keep track of #'s.

I wouldn't really know I had gd except when my sugars get really high I get super tired, so having a meter to check gives me some idea if I'm eating something my body isn't going to tolerate(spiking #'s) or if I'm just regular old el preggo tired.

Also I've had some really low blood sugars just from 'overdoing' it by cleaning the house for extended periods. Hypoglycemia is not something to play with imo. When #'s drop under 70 it's important to make sure you get some glucose in you.

Not trying to scare you just throwing out a few of my reasons for wanting to test. I never took gd too seriously until the first time my #'s crashed & if dh hadn't been there to grab me, I would have fallen face first(and baby first) onto the floor when I passed out.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatoady* 
Hi All,
I went to my new midwife yesterday and overall it went very well. I feel a little unsettled about the whole "sugar thing". At first I felt great. She looked at my paper with my numbers that I had been taking and wasn't alarmed much because they weren't as high as 160's-180's. She said absolutely NO fruit juices, sugars or sweeteners and no white flours. Stick to whole foods.

I then asked her if she wanted me to just chart what I was eating or if she wanted my numbers from blood pokes too. She thought about it and said she just wanted to know what I was eating. She also said that very very rarely do babies have problems from mom's with gestational diabetes--it's only if you become insulin dependent that you could have problems.

This sounded great at first, but I got to thinking, but how would you know if I was insulin dependent unless I was charting my numbers along side of looking at what I was eating.

She said she was going to do some more research on the importance of the numbers and the ok numbers. She asked me if I had the gestational diabetes diet and I said no. but she didn't have it either and said she'd find it online.

I'm kind of feeling like she doesn't know what she's talking about, but she's got great statistics and has done over 1100 births.

What do you guys think?
Sarah

I personally would want to know what my blood sugar numbers are. I'd get a glucometer and test regularly. Fasting and 2 hours after meals, then depending on the numbers go from there. That way you will know whether you need insulin or not.


----------



## KarlaC

We probably don't have anyone left in this thread on glyburide do we? I think the last time I saw it in my search it was still 2008.

I took my first dose this a.m. after staring it down & willing it not to give me any wonky side effects for 20 minutes.

Fasting was 99, 1 hour was 164 & 2 hours 102. So at least it didn't keep spiking I guess?

Hopefully it starts kicking in faster so I can avoid the 1 hour spike but even if it doesn't I'll take feeling better in 2 hours than not at all


----------



## jammomma

I'm on glyburide. It does seem to help me with my numbers and without it I would not able to eat _any_ carbs at all, which isn't healthy.


----------



## mamatoady

I do have a meter and I am tracking my #'s for myself...I guess I'm just wondering if I should be more concerned that my midwife doesn't seem overly concerned or if I should just trust her.

Sarah


----------



## kdtmom2be

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatoady* 
I do have a meter and I am tracking my #'s for myself...I guess I'm just wondering if I should be more concerned that my midwife doesn't seem overly concerned or if I should just trust her.

Sarah

If you are having problems and your midwife is not concerned, then I would be concerned. If you are tracking your numbers (highly recommended by me as well) then if you are NOT having issues by controlling things with diet then I would be happy to have a hands-off midwife and just go with it. Take charge of your own care. If things are not right, ask for help and keep asking until she listens. Check out the websites that I linked to several pages back (sorry, need to eat, I'm starving or I'd go look for them again!) or google plus-size-pregnancy diabetes and there is an excellent website out there that has compiled lots of data/studies on outcomes for moms with GD. In short, your midwife is right, those of us with diet-controlled diabetes are at a pretty low risk as there is very little evidence that there is any change in outcomes based on treatment vs. no treatment if "no treatment" means diet control.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatoady* 
I do have a meter and I am tracking my #'s for myself...I guess I'm just wondering if I should be more concerned that my midwife doesn't seem overly concerned or if I should just trust her.

Sarah

yes. I think she is being way too loose about it personally.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarlaC* 
We probably don't have anyone left in this thread on glyburide do we? I think the last time I saw it in my search it was still 2008.

I took my first dose this a.m. after staring it down & willing it not to give me any wonky side effects for 20 minutes.

Fasting was 99, 1 hour was 164 & 2 hours 102. So at least it didn't keep spiking I guess?

Hopefully it starts kicking in faster so I can avoid the 1 hour spike but even if it doesn't I'll take feeling better in 2 hours than not at all









yay for your numbers going down!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
If you are having problems and your midwife is not concerned, then I would be concerned. If you are tracking your numbers (highly recommended by me as well) then if you are NOT having issues by controlling things with diet then I would be happy to have a hands-off midwife and just go with it. Take charge of your own care. If things are not right, ask for help and keep asking until she listens. Check out the websites that I linked to several pages back (sorry, need to eat, I'm starving or I'd go look for them again!) or google plus-size-pregnancy diabetes and there is an excellent website out there that has compiled lots of data/studies on outcomes for moms with GD. In short, your midwife is right, those of us with diet-controlled diabetes are at a pretty low risk as there is very little evidence that there is any change in outcomes based on treatment vs. no treatment if "no treatment" means diet control.









:

Me: Appointments went great! Passed the NST, had two HUGE contractions and no decels,whew. Ultrasound was 8/10 again b/c he was sleeping, well of course he had just performed very well for his NST and was tired They did measurements this time and he is 4 days ahead at 6lbs 14oz. My placenta looked great for 37 weeks so the GD isn't affecting it at all and my blood sugar numbers are probably dropping b/c I'll deliver soon, yay! No weight gain, low blood pressure and my tummy measured right on 37 weeks. I couldn't ask for a better appointment.


----------



## bemommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Me: Appointments went great! Passed the NST, had two HUGE contractions and no decels,whew. Ultrasound was 8/10 again b/c he was sleeping, well of course he had just performed very well for his NST and was tired They did measurements this time and he is 4 days ahead at 6lbs 14oz. My placenta looked great for 37 weeks so the GD isn't affecting it at all and my blood sugar numbers are probably dropping b/c I'll deliver soon, yay! No weight gain, low blood pressure and my tummy measured right on 37 weeks. I couldn't ask for a better appointment.

Yeah Amy!! So wonderful that everything is looking good. Sending soon labor vibes your way. . .and Emma's way as well. At 31 weeks I'm looking forward to reading some birth stories soon!!







:


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bemommy* 
Yeah Amy!! So wonderful that everything is looking good. Sending soon labor vibes your way. . .and Emma's way as well. At 31 weeks I'm looking forward to reading some birth stories soon!!







:









: Sounds like you're doing great!


----------



## Amber_G

*hugs* to all of you with GD. I don't have time to read this whole thread, but I'm so happy to find this support thread. I had GD when I was pregnant in 2007 and I would have loved this. My baby is now 19 months and doing fine!


----------



## emmaegbert

I had my baby girl yesterday at 5:17PM. She was 9lbs even and was born after about 2 1/2 hours of "hard" labor. I am going to post the birth story in my DDC (april) with the birth announcement, but I wanted to let you all know it went GREAT! She was big but perfectly healthy. We didn't even check her (or my) BS during or after labor (lol, we didn't have time during labor!). She's nursing great, alert, lovely, etc. My fasting was 77 this morning, and I ate a nice big hearty breakfast of oatmeal, fruit, eggs, and coffee, and a glass of "emergen-c" and 90 minutes later my BS was 85. After that I just felt so relaxed about it! I am going to do some random pokes over the next few days, but I don't even want to worry about it until I am about a week PP when I think I'll check 1 meal per day for a bit just to see what is going on. If everything is normal and low, I probably won't even do a glucola screen thing at 6w pp.

The funny thing is that she was born (by planned HB) on the last date my medical shadow care people gave me as acceptable for going into spontaneous labor- 40+4. So, we followed their guidelines anyway.

The HB was such a great choice for us, for many reasons, but it was so great that I just wasn't treated like an emergency waiting to happen (and the relatively precipitous birth would certainly have fed into that!!).


----------



## bemommy

Welcome to Emma's baby girl!







: What an absolutely wonderful birth story. So glad everything went smoothly. Continue to enjoy your babymoon. Oh and have another piece of cake for us


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
I had my baby girl yesterday at 5:17PM. She was 9lbs even and was born after about 2 1/2 hours of "hard" labor. I am going to post the birth story in my DDC (april) with the birth announcement, but I wanted to let you all know it went GREAT! She was big but perfectly healthy. We didn't even check her (or my) BS during or after labor (lol, we didn't have time during labor!). She's nursing great, alert, lovely, etc. My fasting was 77 this morning, and I ate a nice big hearty breakfast of oatmeal, fruit, eggs, and coffee, and a glass of "emergen-c" and 90 minutes later my BS was 85. After that I just felt so relaxed about it! I am going to do some random pokes over the next few days, but I don't even want to worry about it until I am about a week PP when I think I'll check 1 meal per day for a bit just to see what is going on. If everything is normal and low, I probably won't even do a glucola screen thing at 6w pp.

The funny thing is that she was born (by planned HB) on the last date my medical shadow care people gave me as acceptable for going into spontaneous labor- 40+4. So, we followed their guidelines anyway.

The HB was such a great choice for us, for many reasons, but it was so great that I just wasn't treated like an emergency waiting to happen (and the relatively precipitous birth would certainly have fed into that!!).

Congrats Emma! So glad that things are going well and you had a good birth.


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
I had my baby girl yesterday at 5:17PM. She was 9lbs even and was born after about 2 1/2 hours of "hard" labor. I am going to post the birth story in my DDC (april) with the birth announcement, but I wanted to let you all know it went GREAT! She was big but perfectly healthy. We didn't even check her (or my) BS during or after labor (lol, we didn't have time during labor!). She's nursing great, alert, lovely, etc. My fasting was 77 this morning, and I ate a nice big hearty breakfast of oatmeal, fruit, eggs, and coffee, and a glass of "emergen-c" and 90 minutes later my BS was 85. After that I just felt so relaxed about it! I am going to do some random pokes over the next few days, but I don't even want to worry about it until I am about a week PP when I think I'll check 1 meal per day for a bit just to see what is going on. If everything is normal and low, I probably won't even do a glucola screen thing at 6w pp.

The funny thing is that she was born (by planned HB) on the last date my medical shadow care people gave me as acceptable for going into spontaneous labor- 40+4. So, we followed their guidelines anyway.

The HB was such a great choice for us, for many reasons, but it was so great that I just wasn't treated like an emergency waiting to happen (and the relatively precipitous birth would certainly have fed into that!!).

Aww so glad to hear everything is going/went great!! Thank you for sharing with us.







to you & your dd.


----------



## kdtmom2be

Congratulations Emma! Enjoy your baby girl


----------



## SandyBeachBums

Congratulations!


----------



## emmaegbert

Thanks for your congrats and good wishes. We are doing great! I plan to check my sugars more consistently when I've healed/recovered/slept more and can think about it. For now its such a relief to just not have to think about it all the time. I know you all are looking forward to that too. I hope everyone's births go smoothly and "on time" so you don't have to deal with be harassed by medical people, and nagged by worry...


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jammomma* 
I'm on glyburide. It does seem to help me with my numbers and without it I would not able to eat _any_ carbs at all, which isn't healthy.

Jammomma I'm curious if the glyburide took a bit to kick in for you at all? So far it's only been a few days but it really isn't doing anything for me, my fasting #'s are actually going up


----------



## jammomma

It took about a week for it to really kick in for me. It helps if I take with water before I eat. It doesn't seem to work as good if I take with my food.
I tried going off it for awhile just to see if I could control with diet and exercise but I can't. I still need to watch my carb intake, but for example I can have a piece of sprouted whole grain toast with my eggs in the morning and be within range in 2 hours.


----------



## icravefreshbrains

I'm glad i found this group, because i am really struggling with my GD. This is my second pregnancy, in my third month. My first was a breeze, even with the GD. This one is so much harder! I have no appetitie, so my levels are not consistent, my fasting hovers around 100, and it seems no matter what or how little i eat, i cannot get a grip on my BS. And to make it worse, all i crave is chocolate and juice. It's all i want - the thought of any other food just makes me nauseous. And we all know what juice will do to the BS. So, i just walk around all day feeling like crap, because i can't stomach anything. My doctor had me on Glyburide, but it made my sugar drop so fast and so often, i had to eat every 30 min to keep from crashing! My work schedule is crazy - i go in at 3am, so my mealtimes are out of whack. What am i going to do?


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *icravefreshbrains* 
I'm glad i found this group, because i am really struggling with my GD. This is my second pregnancy, in my third month. My first was a breeze, even with the GD. This one is so much harder! I have no appetitie, so my levels are not consistent, my fasting hovers around 100, and it seems no matter what or how little i eat, i cannot get a grip on my BS. And to make it worse, all i crave is chocolate and juice. It's all i want - the thought of any other food just makes me nauseous. And we all know what juice will do to the BS. So, i just walk around all day feeling like crap, because i can't stomach anything. My doctor had me on Glyburide, but it made my sugar drop so fast and so often, i had to eat every 30 min to keep from crashing! My work schedule is crazy - i go in at 3am, so my mealtimes are out of whack. What am i going to do?









It's hard, especially if you are nauseated. Try to get as much protein as you can, eat just a little every couple of hours, I even eat in the night to control my fasting number.


----------



## oakparkveggie

Hi everyone. I have read a few pages, but just can't manage to read all 51









I have PCOS and with both my previous pregnancies, wound up as "borderline" GD near the end. I had an OK dietitian the first time who just told me to limit the grams of sugar first thing in the AM.

So, this time I want to be more proactive. I am pretty close to vegan and am having a hard time finding GD resources that fit with my diet. Doea anyone know of any good websites with diet info for a vegan?


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oakparkveggie* 
Hi everyone. I have read a few pages, but just can't manage to read all 51









I have PCOS and with both my previous pregnancies, wound up as "borderline" GD near the end. I had an OK dietitian the first time who just told me to limit the grams of sugar first thing in the AM.

So, this time I want to be more proactive. I am pretty close to vegan and am having a hard time finding GD resources that fit with my diet. Doea anyone know of any good websites with diet info for a vegan?

Not vegan but wanted to point out you want to look at the CARB count of foods, not the sugar. It's a really common mistake. One carb is equal to 15g.
I know my friend was on metformin her whole pregnancy for PCOS and she thinks that is what prevented her from getting GD.


----------



## kdtmom2be

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Not vegan but wanted to point out you want to look at the CARB count of foods, not the sugar. It's a really common mistake. One carb is equal to 15g.
I know my friend was on metformin her whole pregnancy for PCOS and she thinks that is what prevented her from getting GD.

She is probably right. Check out this article/study. I think my mom sent it to me when I was pregnant with my first.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
She is probably right. Check out this article/study. I think my mom sent it to me when I was pregnant with my first.

Very interesting!

Just to give hope to the newly diagnosed. I followed the typical pattern of my numbers peaking out during my 34th week. They declined during the 35th and 36th and since the 37th are darn low. I'm in the 80's all the time. Fasting, after meals,etc. I've even started eating a 1/2 C. of ice cream with peanut butter every night after dinner and no change







: (I'm 38 weeks today).


----------



## emmaegbert

Amy that is great!

And I concur with Amy. Around 37/38 weeks I also started to be able to eat a lot more variety of foods and carbs. I found I had to watch it and not really LOAD UP on them, but that I could eat much more normally. In fact I was dropping below 80 in between meals (by 2 hours-- they had me testing at 1 hr but I was feeling crappy and started checking other times too). One week before the baby was born (when I was 39w+4) I walked over to the mall for Ben and Jerry's free ice cream cone day-- ate the ice cream AND the cone and was only a bit over 100 and hour later.

It was quite a relief.


----------



## Amydoula

Baby has arrived! Passed blood sugar levels all three times. He was 6lbs7oz, so I guess my diet was just fine







Birth announcement in May DDC. My blood sugar is fine as well.







:


----------



## emmaegbert

yay!


----------



## dmariev

Hello!
Read a few pages, but as one pp said- I can't sit through all 50+!!









Sooo, I came here because I failed my 1 hour glucose test. They said I was at 155. I am having a very hard time accepting this though, because for approx 13 years, I have had an on-going battle with hypoglycemia....
I test my own glucose levels, usually not daily, but a few times a week I guess. I typically have only tested for the past .. years when ever I "feel" the need. It is very rare for me to go above 120. It is very normal for me to sit around 65-85. It sucks, but I have learned to deal with it. I have to eat constantly!!

So, I refused the 3 hour test. I explained that there was no way I was at 155, and here is why: by the end of the hour, I was feeling a bit "quakey", and my ears had started ringing. It was almost 11am at this point, and I had my last snack at about 11:30 the night before. So, I knew I was low. I keep snacks in my car, out of necessity, and I had to drink one of my cans of V8 and sit in the car for a few with my DS till I felt ok to drive to the coffee shop to meet DP. If I was at 155, a V8 would not have made me feel better! And then I had a 16oz decaf mocha (um, sugar) and a ham&cheese croissant sandwich. I felt better after that. I had to have a good meal when I got home, but still, if it had really been 155, and I am used to sitting between 65-85, after the things I ingested, I would have been &*%#[email protected] Right??

Sorry this is so long,














need opinions from those who would know, and I thought I should explain thoroughly.
THANKS!!!


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Baby has arrived! Passed blood sugar levels all three times. He was 6lbs7oz, so I guess my diet was just fine







Birth announcement in May DDC. My blood sugar is fine as well.







:









: Congrats! Glad everything is going well


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dmariev* 
Hello!
Read a few pages, but as one pp said- I can't sit through all 50+!!









Sooo, I came here because I failed my 1 hour glucose test. They said I was at 155. I am having a very hard time accepting this though, because for approx 13 years, I have had an on-going battle with hypoglycemia....
I test my own glucose levels, usually not daily, but a few times a week I guess. I typically have only tested for the past .. years when ever I "feel" the need. It is very rare for me to go above 120. It is very normal for me to sit around 65-85. It sucks, but I have learned to deal with it. I have to eat constantly!!

So, I refused the 3 hour test. I explained that there was no way I was at 155, and here is why: by the end of the hour, I was feeling a bit "quakey", and my ears had started ringing. It was almost 11am at this point, and I had my last snack at about 11:30 the night before. So, I knew I was low. I keep snacks in my car, out of necessity, and I had to drink one of my cans of V8 and sit in the car for a few with my DS till I felt ok to drive to the coffee shop to meet DP. If I was at 155, a V8 would not have made me feel better! And then I had a 16oz decaf mocha (um, sugar) and a ham&cheese croissant sandwich. I felt better after that. I had to have a good meal when I got home, but still, if it had really been 155, and I am used to sitting between 65-85, after the things I ingested, I would have been &*%#[email protected] Right??

Sorry this is so long,














need opinions from those who would know, and I thought I should explain thoroughly.
THANKS!!!

Just to clarify you're saying you felt like your sugar crashed after the the glucose test? If so that's not uncommon from what I've read. I know personally I did after every glucose test I've ever had(I've passed 3 of them before this one) & several of my friends have also.

Personally I feel like they should put a warning on the paperwork to bring a cooler with something to eat after the test.

Fwiw up until a few weeks ago I had very low sugars & I crashed often. The usual later pg spike in #'s hit me a few weeks ago though









Hope you can get some resolution with your hcp. Are you testing daily? I've seen quite a few people just skip the 3 hour & go directly to testing themselves, showing their hcp the #'s during their visits.


----------



## sonuptosondown

Hi ladies, I couldn't read through all the pages







but I did search some key words and found some of my answers already, so thank you!!

I am 36 weeks now and my ob wants me to do the 3 hr glucose test this week. Her reason is that on my u/s 3 days ago my amniotic fluid level was on the high side (the number was 26). Last week it was fine, 18. I will be talking to the office today and I want to ask them about just using a glucometer to test my sugar levels instead of doing the 3 hour test. Is this a good idea? I figure if I've had GD and it's been unmanaged for a while, I want to know asap what my levels are. The 3 hour test is so inconvenient and if I fail I'll have to do the glucometer anyway, right?

I passed the 1 hour test with 109. But for some reason I was told to take it earlier than normal, around 21 weeks, I believe. I think the dr. meant to schedule me for another one later on but forgot.

Baby is measuring average, not big. I'm measuring big on the outside by a few weeks.

Anyway, I just want to have sound reasoning when I talk to the office about this today.

I hope I don't have GD--if I do, I wonder how long I've had it and been unmanaged?

Thanks for any advice, this is a wonderfully informative support group!!
Deb


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sonuptosondown* 
Hi ladies, I couldn't read through all the pages







but I did search some key words and found some of my answers already, so thank you!!

I am 36 weeks now and my ob wants me to do the 3 hr glucose test this week. Her reason is that on my u/s 3 days ago my amniotic fluid level was on the high side (the number was 26). Last week it was fine, 18. I will be talking to the office today and I want to ask them about just using a glucometer to test my sugar levels instead of doing the 3 hour test. Is this a good idea? I figure if I've had GD and it's been unmanaged for a while, I want to know asap what my levels are. The 3 hour test is so inconvenient and if I fail I'll have to do the glucometer anyway, right?

I passed the 1 hour test with 109. But for some reason I was told to take it earlier than normal, around 21 weeks, I believe. I think the dr. meant to schedule me for another one later on but forgot.

Baby is measuring average, not big. I'm measuring big on the outside by a few weeks.

Anyway, I just want to have sound reasoning when I talk to the office about this today.

I hope I don't have GD--if I do, I wonder how long I've had it and been unmanaged?

Thanks for any advice, this is a wonderfully informative support group!!
Deb

I can't see any reason why you couldn't use the glucometer instead of taking the 3 hour. Your reasoning is sound imo.

As for why they tested you earlier than normal I can probably answer that. My ob did the same & from your sig I'd say they would have done it because of your age & the # of kids you have. That's my dr's 'risk factors' not my own personal opinion or anything, they claim those are some of the things that put you at higher risk for gd.


----------



## sonuptosondown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarlaC* 
I can't see any reason why you couldn't use the glucometer instead of taking the 3 hour. Your reasoning is sound imo.

As for why they tested you earlier than normal I can probably answer that. My ob did the same & from your sig I'd say they would have done it because of your age & the # of kids you have. That's my dr's 'risk factors' not my own personal opinion or anything, they claim those are some of the things that put you at higher risk for gd.

Thanks KarlaC!
So were you diagnosed w/GD the first time your ob tested you, even though it was early?
I'm glad to know there may have been reasons for testing me early, my risk factors. I wonder why I wasn't re-tested later in the pgcy, though, even though I passed the early one.


----------



## Leav97

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dmariev* 
Hello!
Read a few pages, but as one pp said- I can't sit through all 50+!!









Sooo, I came here because I failed my 1 hour glucose test. They said I was at 155. I am having a very hard time accepting this though, because for approx 13 years, I have had an on-going battle with hypoglycemia....
I test my own glucose levels, usually not daily, but a few times a week I guess. I typically have only tested for the past .. years when ever I "feel" the need. It is very rare for me to go above 120. It is very normal for me to sit around 65-85. It sucks, but I have learned to deal with it. I have to eat constantly!!

So, I refused the 3 hour test. I explained that there was no way I was at 155, and here is why: by the end of the hour, I was feeling a bit "quakey", and my ears had started ringing. It was almost 11am at this point, and I had my last snack at about 11:30 the night before. So, I knew I was low. I keep snacks in my car, out of necessity, and I had to drink one of my cans of V8 and sit in the car for a few with my DS till I felt ok to drive to the coffee shop to meet DP. If I was at 155, a V8 would not have made me feel better! And then I had a 16oz decaf mocha (um, sugar) and a ham&cheese croissant sandwich. I felt better after that. I had to have a good meal when I got home, but still, if it had really been 155, and I am used to sitting between 65-85, after the things I ingested, I would have been &*%#[email protected] Right??

Sorry this is so long,














need opinions from those who would know, and I thought I should explain thoroughly.
THANKS!!!

Sounds a lot like my reaction. And after monitoring my blood sugar (and taking the 3 hour) I can say that I did have GD.


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sonuptosondown* 
Thanks KarlaC!
So were you diagnosed w/GD the first time your ob tested you, even though it was early?
I'm glad to know there may have been reasons for testing me early, my risk factors. I wonder why I wasn't re-tested later in the pgcy, though, even though I passed the early one.

I was borderline the first test, over their target # by 5. I can't say why they waited so long to re-test, if I had to guess I'd say you slipped through some crack in the paperwork.


----------



## dmariev

Hmm, I'm still not totally convinced I have GD. I have been monitoring my levels for the past few days, and this is what has been typical-

before brekfast 87 1hour after 104 2hours after 82

b lunch 84 1hour 113 2hours 81

b dinner 74 1hour 109 2hours 86

To me those don't seem like GD levels. But of course my doc is still insisting that I have it, even though he has seen my home monitored levels, and all he has to go off of is the 1 hour. Oh, and he said the 1 hour is ALWAYS accurate. For some reason, I dont believe that.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dmariev* 
Hmm, I'm still not totally convinced I have GD. I have been monitoring my levels for the past few days, and this is what has been typical-

before brekfast 87 1hour after 104 2hours after 82

b lunch 84 1hour 113 2hours 81

b dinner 74 1hour 109 2hours 86

To me those don't seem like GD levels. But of course my doc is still insisting that I have it, even though he has seen my home monitored levels, and all he has to go off of is the 1 hour. Oh, and he said the 1 hour is ALWAYS accurate. For some reason, I dont believe that.









If you have these number and have not modified your diet I would guess you do not have GD.


----------



## sonuptosondown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dmariev* 
Hmm, I'm still not totally convinced I have GD. I have been monitoring my levels for the past few days, and this is what has been typical-

before brekfast 87 1hour after 104 2hours after 82

b lunch 84 1hour 113 2hours 81

b dinner 74 1hour 109 2hours 86

To me those don't seem like GD levels. But of course my doc is still insisting that I have it, even though he has seen my home monitored levels, and all he has to go off of is the 1 hour. Oh, and he said the 1 hour is ALWAYS accurate. For some reason, I dont believe that.









Yeah, I'm in a similar boat. My numbers at home don't fall into the diabetes ranges (talked to my mom, who is type II and got numbers from her). Yet my dr. still wants me to go in for the 3 hour because it is more "accurate"--same word your dr. used.

And the 1 hour is just a screen, I thought...


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sonuptosondown* 
Yeah, I'm in a similar boat. My numbers at home don't fall into the diabetes ranges (talked to my mom, who is type II and got numbers from her). Yet my dr. still wants me to go in for the 3 hour because it is more "accurate"--same word your dr. used.

And the 1 hour is just a screen, I thought...

The 1 hour has a pretty high false positive rate I've read. Fwiw dr's are usually a lot stricter on Gestational Diabetes #'s than they are with type II or I.


----------



## snowmom5

Can anyone recommend a particular type of blood glucose monitor? I'm hoping to find something that involves as little bleeding as possible since I'm taking lovenox for clotting issues (not to mention how much I can't stand poking my fingers, but that's just whining).

I don't have GD as far as we know - passed the 1 hr test but I'm on metformin for PCOS and my OB would like me to monitor blood sugar one day per week, just to make sure they're under control (I actually am slightly concerned, since this is the first pregnancy in which I've ever measured ahead - and baby measures ahead on u/s. OB isn't concerned about that at the moment; he's just trying to be very careful. He's more concerned with things like the increased risk for stillbirth). I will be meeting with the dietician soon and I guess she helps me get the monitor, I'm not sure. (I'm so afraid I'm going to be "busted" as far as my diet goes, but that's another story).

I assume the new-fangled kind of monitors that I see advertised on tv are super expensive. I have a super-cheapo one from walgreens I bought myself long ago, but I hate the finger sticks. Is there anything in between? Does insurance pay or is this out of pocket?

thanks for any suggestions!! ugh, I don't know how you ladies do it...


----------



## askew

I just had my first day following the diet they gave me, and I am so hungry! I am a vegetarian and in order to keep to the servings of carbs they want me to eat, I leave every meal hungry and waiting for my snack. Ugh. I hate this! So far my numbers were good, but not by a large margin at all. Any tips for vegetarians that love carbs, and don't eat a ton of protein to begin with?


----------



## sonuptosondown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarlaC* 
The 1 hour has a pretty high false positive rate I've read. Fwiw dr's are usually a lot stricter on Gestational Diabetes #'s than they are with type II or I.

Thanks--I'm thinking I do need to take the 3 hour. I don't want to take any chances. So I'll try to set that up for tomorrow morning. I'm kicking myself now for not taking it earlier this week







:

It's just so frustrating that one dr. looked at my amniotic fluid level and was fine with it, then my regular dr. saw it the next day and calls for the 3 hour test...how am I supposed to know who to believe/trust, kwim?? and I just hear on the phone from a "go-between" woman, who I don't think is a nurse, even, who passes a message from dr. to me, then from me to dr...I'm the type that needs to understand why we're doing something, what the implications are, what will we do if X happens. I would think most people are like that, actually. So this call out of the blue to take the 3 hour test got my back up.
Aargh, sorry for the vent.

I'll tell you one thing, this has definitely motivated me to get into better shape and eat better to avoid type II diabetes down the line...


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snowmom5* 
Can anyone recommend a particular type of blood glucose monitor? I'm hoping to find something that involves as little bleeding as possible since I'm taking lovenox for clotting issues (not to mention how much I can't stand poking my fingers, but that's just whining).

I don't have GD as far as we know - passed the 1 hr test but I'm on metformin for PCOS and my OB would like me to monitor blood sugar one day per week, just to make sure they're under control (I actually am slightly concerned, since this is the first pregnancy in which I've ever measured ahead - and baby measures ahead on u/s. OB isn't concerned about that at the moment; he's just trying to be very careful. He's more concerned with things like the increased risk for stillbirth). I will be meeting with the dietician soon and I guess she helps me get the monitor, I'm not sure. (I'm so afraid I'm going to be "busted" as far as my diet goes, but that's another story).

I assume the new-fangled kind of monitors that I see advertised on tv are super expensive. I have a super-cheapo one from walgreens I bought myself long ago, but I hate the finger sticks. Is there anything in between? Does insurance pay or is this out of pocket?

thanks for any suggestions!! ugh, I don't know how you ladies do it...









I paid about $55 for my onetouch ultra at Walmart. I think that's fairly low priced for a monitor. The lancet holder is very adjustable so you can just barely break the skin(less bleeding) & you only need one small drop.

The strips are another matter, it looks like about $30/bottle is standard but if you're only testing once a week a bottle is a 6 month supply for you









Hth.


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sonuptosondown* 
Thanks--I'm thinking I do need to take the 3 hour. I don't want to take any chances. So I'll try to set that up for tomorrow morning. I'm kicking myself now for not taking it earlier this week







:

It's just so frustrating that one dr. looked at my amniotic fluid level and was fine with it, then my regular dr. saw it the next day and calls for the 3 hour test...how am I supposed to know who to believe/trust, kwim?? and I just hear on the phone from a "go-between" woman, who I don't think is a nurse, even, who passes a message from dr. to me, then from me to dr...I'm the type that needs to understand why we're doing something, what the implications are, what will we do if X happens. I would think most people are like that, actually. So this call out of the blue to take the 3 hour test got my back up.
Aargh, sorry for the vent.

*I'll tell you one thing, this has definitely motivated me to get into better shape and eat better to avoid type II diabetes down the line*...

I can understand that! I'm planning on going back to losing weight like I was prior to getting pg asap. The good thing is the gd diet is almost exactly what I was losing weight on prior to this pregnancy so I should be able to just stay right on track.


----------



## sonuptosondown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarlaC* 
I can understand that! I'm planning on going back to losing weight like I was prior to getting pg asap. The good thing is the gd diet is almost exactly what I was losing weight on prior to this pregnancy so I should be able to just stay right on track.

That's great! How did you know what a GD diet is? Is there a website I can look at while I wait around for my dr. to talk to me about it, which may not be until Friday? I eat a lot of carbs and still have nausea, so I really just eat what I can stomach. But I'm certainly not having trouble gaining weight this pregnancy







. So I'd like to take a look at diet recommendations, since I have no clue.

I'm so scared about how this baby may have been affected if I've had GD for weeks and weeks and I haven't been managing it. I mean really scared.


----------



## emmaegbert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelika13* 
I just had my first day following the diet they gave me, and I am so hungry! I am a vegetarian and in order to keep to the servings of carbs they want me to eat, I leave every meal hungry and waiting for my snack. Ugh. I hate this! So far my numbers were good, but not by a large margin at all. Any tips for vegetarians that love carbs, and don't eat a ton of protein to begin with?

I'm a vegetarian too and I very successfully diet-controlled my GD (DD was born April 28). Remember that:
1) what really matters is your blood sugar readings, not a diet plan
2) you can probably eat as much fat and protein as you want w/out affecting your blood sugar. (and, I ate that stuff to abandon and still ended up losing weight for most of my time on the GD diet, and 2 weeks PP I am 5lbs below my pre-preg weight).

Good luck. Its hard at first but it gets easier.

I was able to eat some quinoa and buckwheat groats with a meal, but not breakfast. I was able to eat any veggies I wanted (so I ate TONS of raw veggie sticks... satisfied that need to crunch on stuff...). I could eat berries (strawberries, blueberries) and my blood sugar stayed better in range.

Coconut flour saved me- I could make coconut flour muffins w/ nuts and blueberries and have them around for a quick snack/meal. they were really filling. I sweetened them with a mix of stevia and agave syrup. I can send you my recipe if you want.

I used to make "pizza" on a portabello mushroom cap (sauteed it a bit first to release some of the liquid).

Cottage cheese pancakes. Zucchini fritters. Stuff like that can sort of stand in for carbier dishes.


----------



## snowmom5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarlaC* 
I paid about $55 for my onetouch ultra at Walmart. I think that's fairly low priced for a monitor. The lancet holder is very adjustable so you can just barely break the skin(less bleeding) & you only need one small drop.

The strips are another matter, it looks like about $30/bottle is standard but if you're only testing once a week a bottle is a 6 month supply for you








Hth.

Thanks Karla! That's very helpful.


----------



## emmaegbert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sonuptosondown* 
That's great! How did you know what a GD diet is? Is there a website I can look at while I wait around for my dr. to talk to me about it, which may not be until Friday? I eat a lot of carbs and still have nausea, so I really just eat what I can stomach. But I'm certainly not having trouble gaining weight this pregnancy







. So I'd like to take a look at diet recommendations, since I have no clue.

I'm so scared about how this baby may have been affected if I've had GD for weeks and weeks and I haven't been managing it. I mean really scared.

I am not so active on here now so I don't remember where you are in your preg. But, don't let yourself get too upset about this. The "dangers" from GD are mostly pretty minor and the serious complications come from having really high blood sugar for a prolonged period of time. The most danger for the baby is uncontrolled hyperglycemia (super high blood sugars) in the first few weeks of pregnancy, when the major organs are forming. This wouldn't be from GD, which develops as the placenta matures, it would be from out-of-control, undiagnosed underlying diabetes. A lot of the scare stories out there about GD are also b/c all the diabetes-in-pregnancy is lumped together... controlled, uncontrolled, pre-existing, diagnosed, undiagnosed, etc.

You should be able to find GD diet plans online, but really its important to get the glucometer and start testing your post-meal numbers, because then you will learn what and how much you can eat. Basically it is tight control of carb servings (=grains, fruits, starchy veg, sugary stuff) and spreading your food out into 6-7 "meals" per day.

And the insulin function changes during your pregnancy. That is why monitoring yourself is, IMO, the most important thing.

Also, exercise makes a HUGE difference. I exercised 2x per day until the last few weeks, when I wasn't able to handle that every day. Walking actually made the biggest change in my blood sugar numbers.


----------



## emmaegbert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sonuptosondown* 

I'll tell you one thing, this has definitely motivated me to get into better shape and eat better to avoid type II diabetes down the line...

I agree. My mom has type II and so did her brother and her dad, so I take this seriously. My mom probably had GD with me (they didn't test for it), and I had it with my second pregnancy... all very good indicators that I have a strong genetic predisposition to insulin problems. I figure my super-strict diet control with my pregnancy was my attempt to at least lower one risk factor for my daughter... made it easier to do! (and of course I will BF her as long as she wants)

Check out this website- TONS of info on how diabetes develops, and how to proactively avoid it- much more comprehensive than "lose weight" or "exercise regularly" whatever the standard advice is... http://www.phlaunt.com/diabetes/


----------



## kdtmom2be

Hi all! I had a Mother's Day baby and he is gorgeous and healthy









I was spilling ketones during labour, which had a few nurses up in arms (but frankly they were like that about just about everything). Since I was not officially diagnosed as GD they couldn't do anything but monitor my ketone levels. Baby boy was born with no issues and I have not tested my sugars since birth, maybe tomorrow. For now I'm just going to settle into my new family dynamic and enjoy being able to eat whatever I want without it affecting baby (though it very well may be affecting me, a few days will be ok... but I think I'm just fine, too.)


----------



## askew

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 

Coconut flour saved me- I could make coconut flour muffins w/ nuts and blueberries and have them around for a quick snack/meal. they were really filling. I sweetened them with a mix of stevia and agave syrup. I can send you my recipe if you want.

Cottage cheese pancakes. Zucchini fritters. Stuff like that can sort of stand in for carbier dishes.


PLEASE can I have the recipe? Where did you find coconut flour? I would love the recipe for cottage cheese pancakes and the zucchini fritters as well. Feel free to PM me. Thank you so much!


----------



## amydiane

Hi everyone, I haven't read through this whole thread yet but my MW just called and apparently I failed the 3 hour.







I don't know what my numbers were this time (they were 149 on the 1 hour). I thought I ate pretty healthy (and I hardly ever have sweets and junk), but I do eat a lot of whole grain carbs, so now I don't know what I'm going to do. I was pretty much starving for the 3 days before the 1 hour test, and for the 3 hour I decided that some healthy carbs had to be better than starving, so I did have some. I have to have a consult with an OB now to find out the next step....and of course if I have to go on insulin, that will risk me out of the birth center.







I switched to them at around the end of the first trimester and I was so much happier there, so I'm really upset about the possibility of going back to a hospital birth. It also hit me kind of hard because I had my DS at 25 weeks due to a placental abruption (which everyone agrees seems to have been a fluke), so I really feel like my body just can't do this pregnancy thing right.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amydiane* 
Hi everyone, I haven't read through this whole thread yet but my MW just called and apparently I failed the 3 hour.







I don't know what my numbers were this time (they were 149 on the 1 hour). I thought I ate pretty healthy (and I hardly ever have sweets and junk), but I do eat a lot of whole grain carbs, so now I don't know what I'm going to do. I was pretty much starving for the 3 days before the 1 hour test, and for the 3 hour I decided that some healthy carbs had to be better than starving, so I did have some. I have to have a consult with an OB now to find out the next step....and of course if I have to go on insulin, that will risk me out of the birth center.







I switched to them at around the end of the first trimester and I was so much happier there, so I'm really upset about the possibility of going back to a hospital birth. It also hit me kind of hard because I had my DS at 25 weeks due to a placental abruption (which everyone agrees seems to have been a fluke), so I really feel like my body just can't do this pregnancy thing right.









i,m always nak now but wanted to try and respond. hugs. why are they not letting you try diet controlled first? i'v e not heard of going to insulin first....


----------



## amydiane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
i,m always nak now but wanted to try and respond. hugs. why are they not letting you try diet controlled first? i'v e not heard of going to insulin first....

Sorry I wasn't very clear, I'm kinda emotional this morning. It sounds like I can try diet controlled first....the MW just said that if I have to go on insulin, then they'd have to transfer me.







I don't know how likely it is that I will....I just talked to my cousin who had GD and she said she was only barely given a chance to do diet controlled. When she had her second high reading at home, they told her she had to go on insulin. That sounds crazy to me since just from reading the first couple pages of this thread, it sounds like there's a fair amount of trial and error in finding what works for each individual.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amydiane* 
Sorry I wasn't very clear, I'm kinda emotional this morning. It sounds like I can try diet controlled first....the MW just said that if I have to go on insulin, then they'd have to transfer me.







I don't know how likely it is that I will....I just talked to my cousin who had GD and she said she was only barely given a chance to do diet controlled. When she had her second high reading at home, they told her she had to go on insulin. That sounds crazy to me since just from reading the first couple pages of this thread, it sounds like there's a fair amount of trial and error in finding what works for each individual.

two hands free for a moment. Try to go back and read my story in this thread. I had high fastings the whole time(well until the last couple of weeks when my hormones were tanking and getting ready for birth), not crazy high but in the under 105 range vs under 90 range like recommended. I just gave birth to a healthy 6lb7oz baby.....so obviously the higher numbers had NO affect on him. If you can keep your after meal numbers low on the diet and your fastings reasonable I would fight it. I would have had to risk out of midwife care on insulin as well but luckily they let me slide by with NO ill effects. Hugs, this is a very emotional time. I remember how upset I was when I got diagnosed.


----------



## amydiane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
two hands free for a moment. Try to go back and read my story in this thread. I had high fastings the whole time(well until the last couple of weeks when my hormones were tanking and getting ready for birth), not crazy high but in the under 105 range vs under 90 range like recommended. I just gave birth to a healthy 6lb7oz baby.....so obviously the higher numbers had NO affect on him. If you can keep your after meal numbers low on the diet and your fastings reasonable I would fight it. I would have had to risk out of midwife care on insulin as well but luckily they let me slide by with NO ill effects. Hugs, this is a very emotional time. I remember how upset I was when I got diagnosed.

Thanks. I just don't know where to start, I am still waiting for them to call me back to set up the OB consult. I've been trying to read as much as I can, but so much of it is contradictory! And I just read that you're actually supposed to have at least 150 grams of carbs a day for 3 days prior to the test or you can get a false positive....well my MW told me to limit sugars and carbs, so I hardly had any (and was definitely not eating normally). Does anyone know how common false positives are and if there's a better way to test?


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amydiane* 
Thanks. I just don't know where to start, I am still waiting for them to call me back to set up the OB consult. I've been trying to read as much as I can, but so much of it is contradictory! And I just read that you're actually supposed to have at least 150 grams of carbs a day for 3 days prior to the test or you can get a false positive....well my MW told me to limit sugars and carbs, so I hardly had any (and was definitely not eating normally). Does anyone know how common false positives are and if there's a better way to test?

Personally I feel just using a glucose monitor at home after your normal meals would be the best way to test, but I'm not a dr so ymmv.

I wouldn't worry too much yet about the insulin, it's really not that hard to control with diet & exercise for most women. Just watch your a.m. carbs as those can be pretty tight & get in a walk before bed.

Hopefully they're going to schedule you with a dietitian too do you know?

Hang in there, getting through gd is very doable. I was had some pretty bad #'s when I was super stressed & not sleeping, but with that passed I've found they're back to a non-medicine controlled amount.


----------



## amydiane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarlaC* 
Personally I feel just using a glucose monitor at home after your normal meals would be the best way to test, but I'm not a dr so ymmv.

I wouldn't worry too much yet about the insulin, it's really not that hard to control with diet & exercise for most women. Just watch your a.m. carbs as those can be pretty tight & get in a walk before bed.

Hopefully they're going to schedule you with a dietitian too do you know?

Hang in there, getting through gd is very doable. I was had some pretty bad #'s when I was super stressed & not sleeping, but with that passed I've found they're back to a non-medicine controlled amount.

I have no idea about the dietitian, all they told me was that someone would call to set up the consult with the OB to "assess my risk." No one ever called though. In the meantime, I'm so scared of eating the wrong thing that I've barely eaten and that can't be good either!









I have been so stressed about this for the past week and a half, and today I was depressed too.









It really doesn't help that my cousin had a bad experience with her hospital over her GD when she delivered. Long story short, baby was fine, but he still ended up with a cascade of interventions and I'm terrified of that happening to me too.


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amydiane* 
I have no idea about the dietitian, all they told me was that someone would call to set up the consult with the OB to "assess my risk." No one ever called though. In the meantime, I'm so scared of eating the wrong thing that I've barely eaten and that can't be good either!









I have been so stressed about this for the past week and a half, and today I was depressed too.









It really doesn't help that my cousin had a bad experience with her hospital over her GD when she delivered. Long story short, baby was fine, but he still ended up with a cascade of interventions and I'm terrified of that happening to me too.

I can say my dr put me on 40 carbs per meal & 20 per snack. Making sure I eat regularly & snack in between each meal in order to keep my blood sugar from dipping low(and then rebounding to a high).

I had no dietitian but if you can read a label you can figure out the carb amounts. I also found http://www.myfitnesspal.com/ for a free way to keep track of my carbs & calories(I didn't want to get too little calories in & they have a big database of foods).

Could you pick up a monitor or borrow one from someone before your appt? It might help ease your fears & give you an idea of what foods your body tolerates more than others.


----------



## askew

What does it mean if my sugars keep coming in too low? Not fasting- that is always right on the cusp or a tad bit over. Like I was 95 this AM and supposed to be 70-90. Yesterday I was 89 for fasting.

I am supposed to be 100-130 for 1 hr after a meal, and I have tested in the 90's all day. I even re-calibrated my machine to see if that was the problem. I am eating exactly as they told me. 3 servings of carb for lunch and dinner and 1-2 for snack. For example- for dinner I had a grilled cheese and veggie sandwich and a cup of steamed veggies. For my after lunch snack I had plain yogurt with pineapple and walnuts.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelika13* 
What does it mean if my sugars keep coming in too low? Not fasting- that is always right on the cusp or a tad bit over. Like I was 95 this AM and supposed to be 70-90. Yesterday I was 89 for fasting.

I am supposed to be 100-130 for 1 hr after a meal, and I have tested in the 90's all day. I even re-calibrated my machine to see if that was the problem. I am eating exactly as they told me. 3 servings of carb for lunch and dinner and 1-2 for snack. For example- for dinner I had a grilled cheese and veggie sandwich and a cup of steamed veggies. For my after lunch snack I had plain yogurt with pineapple and walnuts.

sounds like the diet is working!


----------



## amydiane

Well my MW's office just called and I have the consult with the OB on Wednesday. They said that was the soonest they could get me in....and it's the same time as my chiro appointment, so I'm going to have to reschedule that, which is annoying, but oh well. It sounds like the consult is just to confirm that it's minor and can be controlled through diet and exercise, in which case I can stay with my MWs at the BC.

I did get my numbers....any thoughts?

fasting - 82 (they want 65-94)
1 hour 219 (want less than 180)
2 hour 209 (want less than 150)
3 hour 112 (want less than 140)

Does anyone else think it's weird that my numbers barely changed from 1-2 hours, then dropped a lot from 2-3? I don't know if it means anything in particular.

The office gal is going to check with the MW and see if they want me to get a glucometer and start dieting and/or testing before I see the OB. I suspect they will, so I'm just waiting on the official word. I don't have one I could borrow (my cousin is the only person I know IRL who might have one and she's in a different state)....does insurance typically cover this and do I have to do anything special? (I found out after the fact that they would have covered my breast pump if I'd gotten it through them.)

There wasn't any mention of a nutritionist and I forgot to ask, but she did say they have a GD diet plan that she would fax me.


----------



## askew

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amydiane* 
I did get my numbers....any thoughts?

fasting - 82 (they want 65-94)
1 hour 219 (want less than 180)
2 hour 209 (want less than 150)
3 hour 112 (want less than 140)


This looks just like my test result. I think my fasting was a little higher, but still in range. I blew the 1hr and 2 hr just like you.

I just had my meeting with the nurses and dietitian and they gave me the monitor. Insurance covers most of it. I think I pay $20. They also gave me a diet to follow etc. I am having no trouble keeping my numbers in line on their diet, but I am often hungry.


----------



## amydiane

So I got the call that they do want me to go ahead and start monitoring. The MW's office just told me to go to the pharmacy and buy the stuff. I have no idea what a good monitor is, I'm looking online and they're all pretty expensive....even the cheap monitors have really pricey strips! I called my insurance and they will cover a lot of it, but I "might" need a script (the gal couldn't tell me if the pharmacy could run it through insurance without one).







: Well, I can't get a script from the MW, I have to wait until Wednesday when I see the OB. I don't know what to do, we really don't have the money for this right now, and it would especially suck to pay for it when it should be covered.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amydiane* 
So I got the call that they do want me to go ahead and start monitoring. The MW's office just told me to go to the pharmacy and buy the stuff. I have no idea what a good monitor is, I'm looking online and they're all pretty expensive....even the cheap monitors have really pricey strips! I called my insurance and they will cover a lot of it, but I "might" need a script (the gal couldn't tell me if the pharmacy could run it through insurance without one).







: Well, I can't get a script from the MW, I have to wait until Wednesday when I see the OB. I don't know what to do, we really don't have the money for this right now, and it would especially suck to pay for it when it should be covered.









your numbers were similar to mine. 2 high ones in the middle and on target on either side. my insurance covered everything but i have the one touch ultra mini and liked it fine, no idea how expensive it actually is though


----------



## amydiane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
your numbers were similar to mine. 2 high ones in the middle and on target on either side. my insurance covered everything but i have the one touch ultra mini and liked it fine, no idea how expensive it actually is though

The insurance company told me that they'd cover the "One Touch Ultra" with a copay, but now I see that there's an Ultra Mini, Ultra2, and Ultrasmart, so I'm not sure which one they were referring to. She basically told me 2 monitors that they'd cover and then said that that was all she could tell me unless I had a specific monitor to have her check, but that they do cover "a lot" of them, it just varies how much you shell out for the copay. Of course this is moot if I need to buy one in the next couple of days, because the pharmacy says that I do in fact need the prescription in order for them to run it through the insurance, and they can't redo it later. It definitely sounded like insurance is not willing to reimburse either.









Oh, and I got the fax right before I was heading out the door, so I didn't really have a chance to look at it (and of course now it's after hours and the weekend), but it isn't really a diet plan. It does talk about a serving of carbs being 15g and it gives some info on how many carbs are in some foods, but it tells me nothing about how many I should actually be eating or when.









One other thing....I'm supposed to test 4 times a day - waking and after each meal, which seems fairly standard. However, I didn't really get any instruction on how long after waking or meals, and nothing on what my numbers should be. I specifically asked if I should test immediately after eating or after a certain amount of time, and the office gal said uuummmm....wait like half an hour and then test. Honestly, it sounded like she just kinda made that up on the spot.

I really like my MWs, and I know that the office gal isn't a medical professional, but I feel so lost here....I'm basically being told that I need to start monitoring right away, but I'm not being told how to monitor or what I need to do as far as diet. It's sooooo frustrating.


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amydiane* 
The insurance company told me that they'd cover the "One Touch Ultra" with a copay, but now I see that there's an Ultra Mini, Ultra2, and Ultrasmart, so I'm not sure which one they were referring to. She basically told me 2 monitors that they'd cover and then said that that was all she could tell me unless I had a specific monitor to have her check, but that they do cover "a lot" of them, it just varies how much you shell out for the copay. Of course this is moot if I need to buy one in the next couple of days, because the pharmacy says that I do in fact need the prescription in order for them to run it through the insurance, and they can't redo it later. It definitely sounded like insurance is not willing to reimburse either.









Oh, and I got the fax right before I was heading out the door, so I didn't really have a chance to look at it (and of course now it's after hours and the weekend), but it isn't really a diet plan. It does talk about a serving of carbs being 15g and it gives some info on how many carbs are in some foods, but it tells me nothing about how many I should actually be eating or when.









One other thing....I'm supposed to test 4 times a day - waking and after each meal, which seems fairly standard. However, I didn't really get any instruction on how long after waking or meals, and nothing on what my numbers should be. *I specifically asked if I should test immediately after eating or after a certain amount of time, and the office gal said uuummmm....wait like half an hour and then test. Honestly, it sounded like she just kinda made that up on the spot.*

I really like my MWs, and I know that the office gal isn't a medical professional, but I feel so lost here....I'm basically being told that I need to start monitoring right away, but I'm not being told how to monitor or what I need to do as far as diet. It's sooooo frustrating.









Uh yeah a half hour? I would call back & ask to speak to someone other than the office gal for the info you need. From what I've read here normal is 2 hours after a meal(occasionally 1) & I've found my fasting #'s are best if done before even getting out of bed.

Sorry you're so frustrated







Did you find out if anyone is sending you to a dietitian? That can be so key in un-mystifying things if you're not already familiar with a diabetic diet imo.


----------



## amydiane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarlaC* 
Uh yeah a half hour? I would call back & ask to speak to someone other than the office gal for the info you need. From what I've read here normal is 2 hours after a meal(occasionally 1) & I've found my fasting #'s are best if done before even getting out of bed.

Sorry you're so frustrated







Did you find out if anyone is sending you to a dietitian? That can be so key in un-mystifying things if you're not already familiar with a diabetic diet imo.

Yeah, she did tell me that the MW would be in tomorrow afternoon if I needed help with the monitor, so I think I will try calling then and see if she can give me some better info. I will also ask about the dietitian.


----------



## gaidinsgirl

Wow, I just spent 3 days off and on reading this whole thread. I learned a lot and wanted to thank everyone for all of the very helpful information.

With my ds, I was borderline and they didn't do anything, but when I hit around 32 weeks they freaked and had me scared because of his size. He ended up being 8 lbs 13 ounces at 38 weeks.

This time they wanted me tested earlier and I failed the 3 hour, the same as Amy, passed the fasting and 3 hour, but failed the 1 and 2 hours. They have me testing 4 times a day, but didn't give me any real guidelines except no white breads or sugar. I got a lot of ideas from these posts though. I go back in 2 weeks with my log and they will decide if they want me to see the high risk drs they are associated with. I do not want that to happen, mostly because I love my dr.

I was just able to get my meter last night and my after dinner (2 hour) number was 99 but my fasting this morning was 109. I could cry. I guess I need to find something that will work for a late snack.


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gaidinsgirl* 
Wow, I just spent 3 days off and on reading this whole thread. I learned a lot and wanted to thank everyone for all of the very helpful information.

With my ds, I was borderline and they didn't do anything, but when I hit around 32 weeks they freaked and had me scared because of his size. He ended up being 8 lbs 13 ounces at 38 weeks.

This time they wanted me tested earlier and I failed the 3 hour, the same as Amy, passed the fasting and 3 hour, but failed the 1 and 2 hours. They have me testing 4 times a day, but didn't give me any real guidelines except no white breads or sugar. I got a lot of ideas from these posts though. I go back in 2 weeks with my log and they will decide if they want me to see the high risk drs they are associated with. I do not want that to happen, mostly because I love my dr.

I was just able to get my meter last night and my after dinner (2 hour) number was 99 but my fasting this morning was 109. I could cry. I guess I need to find something that will work for a late snack.









Don't discount that walk before bed too. It really made a difference for me when I first was diagnosed. Actually most any exercise(walking thru the store even) lowers my #'s now but I'm not sprinting around as much as I was a few months ago.


----------



## gaidinsgirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarlaC* 







Don't discount that walk before bed too. It really made a difference for me when I first was diagnosed. Actually most any exercise(walking thru the store even) lowers my #'s now but I'm not sprinting around as much as I was a few months ago.

I need to do that. I am planning to start tonight.

I just tested (2 hour after breakfast) and it was 93. Is that okay? It is strange to me that it could be 93 after breakfast but 109 after fasting.


----------



## Amydoula

i always had great after meal numbers, never a high one, but fastings killed me. eating at 3am saved me from insulin


----------



## gaidinsgirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
i always had great after meal numbers, never a high one, but fastings killed me. eating at 3am saved me from insulin


I am going to try to get some exercise in later this evening and if my number isn't better in the morning, I am going to try the snack in the middle of the night. I am disappointed about the fasting number because that was one of the ones I did good on for the 3 hour gtt.


----------



## askew

I was told to test one hour after the start of my meals. Does this seem like a short amount of time? Feeding a toddler, my meals often take 30-40 minutes.

On another note, I just read a bunch of research from my ND about Vitamin D3 and Gestational Diabetes. She has me taking 5000iu a day along with 1000mg of DHA with each meal, and I have to say, for lunch and dinner so far (when I take the supplements), I can eat almost anything and my numbers are great. Might just be a coincidence.


----------



## amydiane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gaidinsgirl* 
Wow, I just spent 3 days off and on reading this whole thread. I learned a lot and wanted to thank everyone for all of the very helpful information.

With my ds, I was borderline and they didn't do anything, but when I hit around 32 weeks they freaked and had me scared because of his size. He ended up being 8 lbs 13 ounces at 38 weeks.

This time they wanted me tested earlier and I failed the 3 hour, the same as Amy, passed the fasting and 3 hour, but failed the 1 and 2 hours. They have me testing 4 times a day, but didn't give me any real guidelines except no white breads or sugar. I got a lot of ideas from these posts though. I go back in 2 weeks with my log and they will decide if they want me to see the high risk drs they are associated with. I do not want that to happen, mostly because I love my dr.

I was just able to get my meter last night and my after dinner (2 hour) number was 99 but my fasting this morning was 109. I could cry. I guess I need to find something that will work for a late snack.

Yes, I've learned more from this thread than anywhere else. Sorry we seem to be in the same boat.









I talked it over with my DH last night, and we decided to hold off on getting the supplies until I see the doctor in a few days, since I don't have any idea what she'll want me to do and I could spend a bunch of money and go to a bunch of trouble just to be told that I did it wrong and it doesn't count. I am, however, following the diet as best as I can in the meantime (since they didn't give me an actual plan). I've taken the most common recommendations that I've seen and am mostly using them....I may need to adjust once I see the doctor and get the monitoring stuff, but at least it's a start.







I'm using 15g as 1 carb serving and allowing 1 for breakfast, 2 for lunch, 2 for dinner, and 1-2 for snacks. That's probably a little strict but I'd rather be on the safe side for now unless there's something I'm missing. I'm not counting milk as a carb unless they tell me otherwise (I know there seems to be some debate on that), but I'm not drinking a ton of it either. I don't eat white pasta or bread, so that's no problem. I do miss my glass of juice in the morning.

Are there any fruits that are generally safe? I'm having a hard time with snacks....I got some nuts and a block of cheddar today, but nuts don't really fill me up and as much as I love cheese, there's only so much of it I can eat plain. I usually have a granola or fruit bar (real fruit, not HFCS), but now I'm worried that they might have too much sugar. It's only 1 1/2 carb servings, but most of it is from sugar....I'm guessing that's not really a great idea?







I did have one yesterday since they're easy and there wasn't much else. Also, I didn't really have any carbs with dinner....is it okay to redistribute to some extent?


----------



## amydiane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gaidinsgirl* 
I am going to try to get some exercise in later this evening and if my number isn't better in the morning, I am going to try the snack in the middle of the night. I am disappointed about the fasting number because that was one of the ones I did good on for the 3 hour gtt.

Sorry about your fasting number....I was thinking that mine would probably be okay too since it was so good on the 3 hour.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelika13* 
I was told to test one hour after the start of my meals. Does this seem like a short amount of time? Feeding a toddler, my meals often take 30-40 minutes.

On another note, I just read a bunch of research from my ND about Vitamin D3 and Gestational Diabetes. She has me taking 5000iu a day along with 1000mg of DHA with each meal, and I have to say, for lunch and dinner so far (when I take the supplements), I can eat almost anything and my numbers are great. Might just be a coincidence.









I have heard of one hour after the start, but 2 hours after finishing seems to be more common. I said the same thing to DH the other day....I'm a slow eater to begin with, and then feeding DS sometimes takes an hour or more, so I don't know how people do that.


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amydiane* 
Are there any fruits that are generally safe? I'm having a hard time with snacks....I got some nuts and a block of cheddar today, but nuts don't really fill me up and as much as I love cheese, there's only so much of it I can eat plain. I usually have a granola or fruit bar (real fruit, not HFCS), but now I'm worried that they might have too much sugar. It's only 1 1/2 carb servings, but most of it is from sugar....I'm guessing that's not really a great idea?







I did have one yesterday since they're easy and there wasn't much else. Also, I didn't really have any carbs with dinner....is it okay to redistribute to some extent?

Generally I can tolerate a few strawberries really well & that's about all I've found as far as fruit. Snack wise, there are puddings(pre-made) that have about 15g of carbs I do well with(you could make them up yourself too I suppose, I'm just getting lazy), hummus is pretty awesome with some celery or a handful of carrot sticks, salsa is a darn near free food too.

Tomatoes are pretty good, I found some really low carb english muffins, put a tomato slice on it & sprinkle with mozzarella then heat it under the broiler. It's about 15 carbs. Polenar makes some nice low carb preserves too that are tasty on an english muffin for a snack.

I like a slice of brick cheese & some type of deli meat(I've never been told not to eat it & I've had no problems so ymmv there) for an earlier morning low carb snack too.

That's all I can think of atm, I know there's more but my brain is on vacation.


----------



## askew

I have been eating fruit and my numbers stay good as long as I eat protein with it. I have cottage cheese and pineapple for my mid morning snack. I usually have plain yogurt with strawberries and blueberries and nuts for my afternoon snack. My after lunch and dinner numbers have been in the high 90's.


----------



## gaidinsgirl

Well, I got it down to 97 fasting with the late exercise, but obvioulsy that is still bad. Tonight I will try a handful of almonds or something in the middle of the night. I feel good to have gotten it from 109 to 97 at least though. I'm headed in the right direction I guess.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gaidinsgirl* 
Well, I got it down to 97 fasting with the late exercise, but obvioulsy that is still bad. Tonight I will try a handful of almonds or something in the middle of the night. I feel good to have gotten it from 109 to 97 at least though. I'm headed in the right direction I guess.

i kept my fastings under 105, mostly under 100 and had a 6lb7oz baby with no issues, i wouldn't stress the 97 if your after meal numbers are good


----------



## askew

So, apparently no matter how great your numbers have been, a Popsicle is still not a good idea. I have been testing in the 90's after meals for days, no matter what I eat really. So it is 96 here today and DS was eating a Popsicle, the kind made of just fruit. I decided to splurge right after lunch, and my number was 150!!! Holy heck! I can't believe that made sooo much difference.


----------



## gaidinsgirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelika13* 
So, apparently no matter how great your numbers have been, a Popsicle is still not a good idea. I have been testing in the 90's after meals for days, no matter what I eat really. So it is 96 here today and DS was eating a Popsicle, the kind made of just fruit. I decided to splurge right after lunch, and my number was 150!!! Holy heck! I can't believe that made sooo much difference.









oh goodness! Those are so good too. It might have been better if it was just a regular popsicle and now a real juice one. Those are better though lol.


----------



## emmaegbert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelika13* 
I was told to test one hour after the start of my meals. Does this seem like a short amount of time? Feeding a toddler, my meals often take 30-40 minutes.

On another note, I just read a bunch of research from my ND about Vitamin D3 and Gestational Diabetes. She has me taking 5000iu a day along with 1000mg of DHA with each meal, and I have to say, for lunch and dinner so far (when I take the supplements), I can eat almost anything and my numbers are great. Might just be a coincidence.









I was supposed to test 1 hour after the start of a meal. By 2 hours usually my numbers had dropped- so the 1-hour testing did get me eating really differently (I had to eat fewer carbs and choose them more judiciously than the diet plan suggested). My HB MW also had me upping my DHA and vitamin D (not quite to those levels though!).

My 3hr GTT results were similar to Amydoula and some of the rest of you, where I spiked high and dropped back down. Its supposed to actually be a good sign that you'll be able to do well with the diet-control. Your body IS processing the glucose, just a little slower than normal.

Being in the 90s at 2-hours post-meal is what a normal person's blood sugar looks like and shouldn't be a problem for you. Like Amy said, it basically shows that your diet is working. Being in the 70s or something shows you are heading for hypoglycemia and should eat something, or should be eating more frequently or something.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amydiane* 

Are there any fruits that are generally safe? I'm having a hard time with snacks....I got some nuts and a block of cheddar today, but nuts don't really fill me up and as much as I love cheese, there's only so much of it I can eat plain. I usually have a granola or fruit bar (real fruit, not HFCS), but now I'm worried that they might have too much sugar. It's only 1 1/2 carb servings, but most of it is from sugar....I'm guessing that's not really a great idea?







I did have one yesterday since they're easy and there wasn't much else. Also, I didn't really have any carbs with dinner....is it okay to redistribute to some extent?

I couldn't eat things like granola or fruit bars. My understanding is that any added sugar is or concentrated fruit sugars (juice, dried fruit) is going to be a lot harder on your system than plain fruit. Berries are usually a good bet, as is cantelope. They are pretty "low glycemic". You can look at the low-carb diet plans (just look in the bookstore or something, no need to buy those books) and see what fruits they suggest. For some of the time (until things got better in the last month) I ate less carbs at meals than the plan said to keep my numbers on target. Monitoring lets you tailor your diet to what works for you. My snack was usually fresh fruit and a protein- usually a fatty one.


----------



## gaidinsgirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
i kept my fastings under 105, mostly under 100 and had a 6lb7oz baby with no issues, i wouldn't stress the 97 if your after meal numbers are good

Thanks for sharing that. I can't help but worry about it because I know its not what my OB wants. She wants it under 90 and I am not getting close. Today it was 100. I have tried the exercise and the mid-night snack, so I am at a loss. I am going to go back through this thread and get some more evening snack ideas. It is just frustrating because I don't see how I can control this number, since I am sleeping. All of my after meal numbers but one have been in the 90's and only one was at 116.


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gaidinsgirl* 
Thanks for sharing that. I can't help but worry about it because I know its not what my OB wants. She wants it under 90 and I am not getting close. Today it was 100. I have tried the exercise and the mid-night snack, so I am at a loss. I am going to go back through this thread and get some more evening snack ideas. It is just frustrating because I don't see how I can control this number, since I am sleeping. All of my after meal numbers but one have been in the 90's and only one was at 116.

Under 90? That's pretty tight imo. Have you tried testing before you even get out of bed in the a.m.? I hear it can make a difference. How long have you been doing the midnight snack thing again? It can take a week or for your body to get used to a change sometimes.

I got used to getting up at 5 a.m.(ish), testing & having a small carb free meal then 2 hours later having a true 'breakfast' worked out a lot better for me at first too.


----------



## bemommy

I know for me getting my morning fasting number can be challenging. I have a big rush at wake-up time but seem to quickly even out. Basically I have to either test my blood while still in bed and half asleep or (and this has been working for me, but may not work for others) I have to get up and be up for 10-20 minutes and then test.


----------



## Junegoddess

Hi, ladies! I've spent the last few days reading through this thread every chance I got. Started at page 40, I think. Whew!

I have never yet been officially smacked with the gestational diabetes label, but... I will be. I know it. It's coming. Here's why: first pregnancy I took the 1 hour GTT and my nurse midwife said I passed, but if I remember right my number was 150-something. That'd be a fail. I think she didn't know what she was doing. My diet was HORRIBLE. Pathetic. Awful. My daughter was 8 pounds, 5 ounces at almost 40 weeks, and had low blood sugar issues. My second pregnancy I was on my own, so no testing, and while my diet was better in general, my favorite foods the last couple of months were popcorn and root beer floats.







My son was 10 pounds, 13 ounces, and was utterly stuck. My next pregnancy the nurse midwives were worried about GD, but I weaseled out of the icky test by agreeing to monitor at home. My fasting sugars were generally in the 90s, sometimes in the 100-110 range, and sometimes even higher. No one apparently knew that was a problem. That son was 9 pounds, 10 ounces, and was stuck for almost 2 minutes. The pregnancy after that ended at 23 weeks, but I was already monitoring my fasting blood sugars, and they were usually 85-105. Post-meal numbers are always fabulous.

This time even before I got pregnant my fasting sugars were generally 100-110. Soooo... yeah... I'm so gonna be labeled.

I'm not too upset about it, as it's really the kick in the pants I need to just stop eating the carb-age that I know I don't need. I aspire to a Paleo way of eating, since that fits with my food allergies anyway. I am having a hard time wrapping my head around low-carb eating without eggs, dairy, coconut, or soy. I'm gluten-sensitive, too, but that's pure carb, so no problem. But... I do NOT like savory foods for breakfast. I want toast! I can't have any of the official low-carb breakfast foods... yogurt, smoothies, eggs, coconut muffins... *sigh*

Anyway, that's my intro. I've already taken some notes from what I've read here. Hope to get my butt moving on some walks soon, even though summer is here.


----------



## Junegoddess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
I still wish I could find one on whats normal in pregnancy. But I don't think I'll be pregnant much longer (I'm 38 weeks as of yesterday), so I guess I should be looking at whats normal normal soon anyway.

This is from over a month ago, but as I was reading through the thread I really wanted to respond to this. I, too, really want to know what is normal for blood sugars in pregnancy. Why, if insulin resistance (to some degree) is NORMAL in pregnancy... if it's a NORMAL effect of the placenta's hormones... then WHY are we expected to have even lower blood sugars while pregnant than when not pregnant? That doesn't make sense. And yet, that's what the doctors want. No diabetes doctor expects their patients to have fasting sugars under 90. Yes, the argument could be made that it would be better if the patient could get that low, but it's not the standard of treatment. So why do they stress us out when we're pregnant? Everyone agrees stress isn't good during pregnancy. And yet my OB is literally holding a scalpel over my head. If I don't manage my blood sugars with diet alone... if I don't somehow grow a baby smaller than 4500 grams... I'll be sliced open.

I fought against the GD label so hard in previous pregnancies because I thought it was mostly bunk. I still think that. In my case, yes I know I have insulin resistance (I have the classic body shape- all my fat is on my tummy). But the "science" behind the disease is sooooo sketchy! Somebody somewhere seriously needs to study this accurately. I remember reading something on the Brewer Diet website (the Blue Ribbon Baby people, with the diet to prevent pre-eclampsia) about how properly-nourished mothers naturally have higher blood sugar levels. That makes sense. They weren't talking dangerously-high levels... but perhaps higher than 90 fasting.

And what on earth is with that darn fasting number, anyway?!?! That's my trouble number. I've yet to read anything that really made sense about why it happens. I've tested my sugar in the middle of the night... it's never low and then spiking high as a reaction. I don't have ketones. So why is it high? And since it never does get too low, I don't think a snack in the wee hours would help. But I haven't tried that... so maybe it will. I just like to know the WHY behind things. I'm rather pathological in that regard.

Ok, I'm sorry... my rant is over. I've had this stewing in my head for the last few days (or last few years, rather) and wanted to get it out here, where y'all might understand/sympathize. Now it's time to re-educate myself on what a carb serving looks like. *sigh*


----------



## gaidinsgirl

You have a lot of the questions I do. Middle of the night snack hasn't worked for me so far, but I just started that, so I don't know. My daily numbers are great. I am actually shocked by it. My appt is on the 28th and I am curious about what my OB will say about it. I just don't see how I will be getting it below 90.


----------



## amydiane

I need to come back when I have more time to reply to some individual posts, but I'm not at home right now and I need to vent and hopefully get some advice.

Quick refresher, I was diagnosed last week and my MWs at the birthing center set up a consult with an OB for this Wednesday. My understanding was that they were optimistic that I could be diet controlled, and as long as that was the case, I would stay with them but see the OB for GD stuff like diet plan, etc. In the meantime, I've been trying to follow the most common recommendations I've seen online since my insurance won't cover the testing equipment until I get a prescription and no one has given me a specific diet plan.

Well one of the MWs from the OB's office just called and threw me for a loop. She said that the OB had reviewed my records and felt like I am "too high risk" to stay with the birthing center. She was talking about insulin and whatnot already. I said wait a minute, I was told that I could try diet controlled and that as long as that worked, I was fine to deliver at the BC. She basically said that the BC isn't equipped to work with me on the GD issue, so I'd need an OB to co-manage, which is what I thought they were going to do, but apparently they're not willing. She also said that my numbers were "very high," (which is not what my MW said or what I've read) and implied that I'm going to end up on insulin anyway. She said that coming for the consult on Wednesday would basically be a waste unless I wanted to transfer completely to them, which I don't....even if I did, they're just too far away and there are plenty of OBs near here that deliver at closer and/or better hospitals.

It was after hours, so I can't call the BC right now, but I plan to in the morning. I also have an appointment there in the afternoon.

I'm not even sure what my options are right now....I feel comfortable staying with the BC and they are comfortable with me as long as I'm diet controlled, but I need someone to write a script for the equipment and to tell me what I need to do. I definitely do not want to transfer to an OB....I don't even know who would take me at 30 weeks.


----------



## snowmom5

I have a question for anyone about fasting blood sugar. I don't usually fast, I always eat something in the middle of the night - usually something like half of a Boost drink, to get me through. But yesterday the dietician said that on the days I test (supposed to test once per week 4x per day; I haven't been diagnosed with GD, but I'm on metformin for pcos; passed the one hour gtt), I should have a snack at bedtime (which I often do anyway), and then try to make it through the night without eating so that when I test in the morning it's a true fasting number. Well, a couple things happened. Yesterday I didn't take my metformin extended release, just late picking up the refill from the pharmacy. And then at bedtime, when I was quite hungry, for my snack I had half of a Boost drink, but it was my first time trying the glucose control variety (usually I drink Boost Plus which of course has loads of carbs, though she did say if I'm only having half, it would be ok for a snack). And then I didn't eat anything overnight. This morning, the kids woke me up fighting but I still managed to test within 5 minutes or so of getting out of bed. My fasting was 133! I was shocked.

So here's my question - what's the point of doing the true fasting level if that's not how I eat on a regular basis? I will check tomorrow, but I assume that if I eat something in the middle of the night as usual (usual for me during pregnancy and breastfeeding only), my blood sugar on awakening will be lower (not that I understand why that is, but that's another story). I thought the point of testing at home is to see what my blood sugar is really doing, not under some "false" conditions. Thoughts??

Thanks for any thoughts anyone might have. I'm really surprised by the reading I got this morning. I guess I'm planning to have tomorrow be my "test day" (have to fax the results to the OB) since I'll be back on my metformin (yesterday was a rare event). And clearly I have to get a handle on what my diet is going to be - though I want to test before I make any changes though to see what it's been doing.


----------



## amydiane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Junegoddess* 
This is from over a month ago, but as I was reading through the thread I really wanted to respond to this. I, too, really want to know what is normal for blood sugars in pregnancy. Why, if insulin resistance (to some degree) is NORMAL in pregnancy... if it's a NORMAL effect of the placenta's hormones... then WHY are we expected to have even lower blood sugars while pregnant than when not pregnant? That doesn't make sense. And yet, that's what the doctors want. No diabetes doctor expects their patients to have fasting sugars under 90. Yes, the argument could be made that it would be better if the patient could get that low, but it's not the standard of treatment. So why do they stress us out when we're pregnant? Everyone agrees stress isn't good during pregnancy. And yet my OB is literally holding a scalpel over my head. If I don't manage my blood sugars with diet alone... if I don't somehow grow a baby smaller than 4500 grams... I'll be sliced open.

I fought against the GD label so hard in previous pregnancies because I thought it was mostly bunk. I still think that. In my case, yes I know I have insulin resistance (I have the classic body shape- all my fat is on my tummy). But the "science" behind the disease is sooooo sketchy! Somebody somewhere seriously needs to study this accurately. I remember reading something on the Brewer Diet website (the Blue Ribbon Baby people, with the diet to prevent pre-eclampsia) about how properly-nourished mothers naturally have higher blood sugar levels. That makes sense. They weren't talking dangerously-high levels... but perhaps higher than 90 fasting.

And what on earth is with that darn fasting number, anyway?!?! That's my trouble number. I've yet to read anything that really made sense about why it happens. I've tested my sugar in the middle of the night... it's never low and then spiking high as a reaction. I don't have ketones. So why is it high? And since it never does get too low, I don't think a snack in the wee hours would help. But I haven't tried that... so maybe it will. I just like to know the WHY behind things. I'm rather pathological in that regard.

Ok, I'm sorry... my rant is over. I've had this stewing in my head for the last few days (or last few years, rather) and wanted to get it out here, where y'all might understand/sympathize. Now it's time to re-educate myself on what a carb serving looks like. *sigh*









:

It doesn't make a lot of sense to me either, which drives me nuts. I have heard the argument that a regular diabetic doesn't have another life to think about, so it's stricter during pregnancy to protect the baby, but I also don't know how they can really believe that without knowing what's actually normal.

I am also extremely stressed about this whole thing, and have not been sleeping well....I am hopeful that I can keep my numbers where everyone's happy through diet and exercise, but I am very concerned about the implications this new label will have on my care. I am not being threatened with a c-section yet, but I may not be able to stay with my midwives if we can't find an OB who is willing to co-manage, and I don't have a lot of time left to find an OB that I would be comfortable transferring to.


----------



## amydiane

Well I did in fact get dropped by my MWs....I posted about it in a new thread if anyone wants details.

I decided to go ahead and get the monitor and strips because who knows when I'll be able to get a prescription. I tested last night after dinner just to try the thing out and make sure I was doing it right. It was less than an hour after I started eating and about 20 minutes after I finished, so I expected it to be high, but I wasn't going to be up for another couple hours and I really just wanted to have a trial run. Anyway, it was 85, which was quite a bit lower than I expected given the time frame. This morning, my fasting was 82 and my 2 hour PP was 81. So I don't want to get my hopes up too much, but aren't those pretty darn good? Like almost too good?


----------



## gaidinsgirl

Those numbers sound good to me! I don't really know what is good though for sure. I am still trying to decide how mine are. I have been testing for a week now and so far my 2 hour numbers are all under 120, actually they are mostly in the 90's with a couple around 107 and a few in the upper 80's. My fasting numbers are still around 100. I am anxious to go to the OB Thursday to find out what they say.


----------



## askew

All of my post meal numbers have been great. Under 130 1 hr post, and usually close to 100. However, after one week on the diet half of my fasting numbers were in the low 90's. My office wants it under 90. The ones that went over, were like 92 and 93. They are giving me ONE WEEK to get them under 90 or they say I have to go on medication! Can you believe that!


----------



## amydiane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelika13* 
All of my post meal numbers have been great. Under 130 1 hr post, and usually close to 100. However, after one week on the diet half of my fasting numbers were in the low 90's. My office wants it under 90. The ones that went over, were like 92 and 93. They are giving me ONE WEEK to get them under 90 or they say I have to go on medication! Can you believe that!

Wow, that sounds really harsh.


----------



## gaidinsgirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelika13* 
All of my post meal numbers have been great. Under 130 1 hr post, and usually close to 100. However, after one week on the diet half of my fasting numbers were in the low 90's. My office wants it under 90. The ones that went over, were like 92 and 93. They are giving me ONE WEEK to get them under 90 or they say I have to go on medication! Can you believe that!


That is harsh. What do they expect it to be? If my dr says that to me about my fasting numbers, I will have to tell her to do what she has to do because I have spent a week trying to get that fasting number under control and I just can't. Snacks, exercise, middle of the night snacks, sleeping less, sleeping more.. nothing changes it.


----------



## Junegoddess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amydiane* 
Well I did in fact get dropped by my MWs....I posted about it in a new thread if anyone wants details.

I decided to go ahead and get the monitor and strips because who knows when I'll be able to get a prescription. I tested last night after dinner just to try the thing out and make sure I was doing it right. It was less than an hour after I started eating and about 20 minutes after I finished, so I expected it to be high, but I wasn't going to be up for another couple hours and I really just wanted to have a trial run. Anyway, it was 85, which was quite a bit lower than I expected given the time frame. This morning, my fasting was 82 and my 2 hour PP was 81. So I don't want to get my hopes up too much, but aren't those pretty darn good? Like almost too good?









What kind of meter did you get? I know they are ALL considered to be "off" by 10-15%. At least, they can be. But, if I remember right, it's not supposed to be a consistent thing. It's simply supposed to explain rogue numbers. But assuming yours has been wrong three times in a row, and your sugar was actually 15% higher than it said, those numbers still aren't bad at all.

Maybe you don't really have GD?! Could you ask the midwives to reconsider? To test you again? Lab tests are more accurate. However, you *seem* to react to stress with higher blood sugars, so the stress of retesting could make the retest screw up. This stuff is so darn complicated...

About a year and a half ago I had a lab test for fasting and post-prandial. Wasn't pregnant, but the doctors were, as usual, convinced I'd recently had GD or was maybe full-fledged diabetic. I have a meter of my own, thanks to my diabetic mother, so I tested as I was waiting in the lab waiting room, I think about 5 minutes before I got called back for the fasting sugar. My meter said something like 110. Then I tested myself again as I was waiting after I'd eaten, and I think that reading was something like 95. (My post-prandial numbers are always really good, it's that stupid fasting number that gets me.) Well, when the lab results came back, they said my fasting was 95-ish (can't remember exactly) and my post-meal was 87 or something like that. SIGNIFICANT difference on the fasting! And I seriously doubt, no matter how hungry I was, that my blood sugar would drop 15 points in 5 minutes. I think my meter is wrong. And if it's consistently wrong (no realistic way to find out), then I never had GD (my sugars weren't that high while pregnant.)







:

I've heard the OneTouch Ultra, in all it's types, is the most-accurate. I want to get my paws on the Ultra 2.

I'm only 7 weeks pregnant, but my fasting sugars are already around 110. Even if I knock off the 15 points that it's possibly off by, that's still 95. I'm sooooo gonna be on insulin...


----------



## Pavlovs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Junegoddess* 
What kind of meter did you get? I know they are ALL considered to be "off" by 10-15%. At least, they can be.
I've heard the OneTouch Ultra, in all it's types, is the most-accurate. I want to get my paws on the Ultra 2.

I'm only 7 weeks pregnant, but my fasting sugars are already around 110. Even if I knock off the 15 points that it's possibly off by, that's still 95. I'm sooooo gonna be on insulin...

Meters can, according to the FDA approval they get, be off by as much as 20%, so I'd say your fasting of 110 is excellent. I've also heard that the One Touch is quite accurate, but lately I've been using both the One Touch and the Freestyle Lite and I haven't noticed a difference. My son is Type 1 and we check him around 8 to 10 times per day, so I'd notice a real variance in the meters.


----------



## amydiane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Junegoddess* 
What kind of meter did you get? I know they are ALL considered to be "off" by 10-15%. At least, they can be. But, if I remember right, it's not supposed to be a consistent thing. It's simply supposed to explain rogue numbers. But assuming yours has been wrong three times in a row, and your sugar was actually 15% higher than it said, those numbers still aren't bad at all.

I got the Freestyle Lite....I liked that I could use testing sites other than my fingers, and there was also a really good sale at my local grocery store (cheaper even then waiting on the darn script and going through insurance....though of course I still had to pay for the strips at regular price). I think my cousin is going to send me her OneTouch Ultra Mini, so I will compare my results between the two.

Quote:

Maybe you don't really have GD?! Could you ask the midwives to reconsider? To test you again? Lab tests are more accurate. However, you *seem* to react to stress with higher blood sugars, so the stress of retesting could make the retest screw up. This stuff is so darn complicated...
That has crossed my mind, though like I said, I'm trying to not get my hopes up just yet. But my numbers have continued to be low....my highest 2 hour PP was 94 (after lunch), and we ate dinner late last night, so I tested after only an hour and 15 minutes (had to go to bed) and it was 82. If they stay this low over the weekend, I'll definitely be talking to them about it on Tuesday. However, it's really the consulting OB that's the problem, not the MWs....they thought I'd be fine with diet control and they were perfectly comfortable keeping me on as long as I didn't need insulin. But the OB basically overruled them and they have to go by what she says (sounds like there are some legal implications).

I was definitely stressed before the test, and I hadn't gotten much sleep either, which I'm sure didn't help. I'd rather not do that test again because it was pretty rough and I don't think it's particularly healthy to load up on a bunch of sugar like that, but I'd consider it if they'd take it as proof. Unfortunately, like you said, stress could still screw it up, and then I'm sure the OB would use it as an "I told you so."









Quote:

About a year and a half ago I had a lab test for fasting and post-prandial. Wasn't pregnant, but the doctors were, as usual, convinced I'd recently had GD or was maybe full-fledged diabetic. I have a meter of my own, thanks to my diabetic mother, so I tested as I was waiting in the lab waiting room, I think about 5 minutes before I got called back for the fasting sugar. My meter said something like 110. Then I tested myself again as I was waiting after I'd eaten, and I think that reading was something like 95. (My post-prandial numbers are always really good, it's that stupid fasting number that gets me.) Well, when the lab results came back, they said my fasting was 95-ish (can't remember exactly) and my post-meal was 87 or something like that. SIGNIFICANT difference on the fasting! And I seriously doubt, no matter how hungry I was, that my blood sugar would drop 15 points in 5 minutes. I think my meter is wrong. And if it's consistently wrong (no realistic way to find out), then I never had GD (my sugars weren't that high while pregnant.)







:
Wow, that is quite a difference! I read in my manual that there's a testing solution you can get to make sure your meter is accurate, but I don't know if it's only for the Freestyle.

Quote:

I've heard the OneTouch Ultra, in all it's types, is the most-accurate. I want to get my paws on the Ultra 2.

I'm only 7 weeks pregnant, but my fasting sugars are already around 110. Even if I knock off the 15 points that it's possibly off by, that's still 95. I'm sooooo gonna be on insulin...








Sorry to hear that.


----------



## amydiane

I have a question about monitoring....I'm supposed to be checking first thing in the morning, and then 2 hours after each meal. I'm also having snacks in between meals, which seems to be pretty standard. So, how do I know my snacks are okay since there's more than 2 (and usually more like 4) hours between them and when I check my blood sugar? Is it just assumed that it's fine as long as your post-meal numbers are good?


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amydiane* 
I have a question about monitoring....I'm supposed to be checking first thing in the morning, and then 2 hours after each meal. I'm also having snacks in between meals, which seems to be pretty standard. So, how do I know my snacks are okay since there's more than 2 (and usually more like 4) hours between them and when I check my blood sugar? Is it just assumed that it's fine as long as your post-meal numbers are good?


What do you mean 'ok'? I suppose if you don't know how many carbs you're taking in at the snack then you could test before you eat your meal or 2 hours after you snack.


----------



## amydiane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarlaC* 
What do you mean 'ok'? I suppose if you don't know how many carbs you're taking in at the snack then you could test before you eat your meal or 2 hours after you snack.

What I mean is how do you know if they're affecting your blood sugar too much? I'm in between providers right now and I don't have an actual diet plan. I'm just going by what seem to be the most common recommendations, but from what I've read, a lot of foods affect people differently, even if they have the allowed number of carbs (like some people can have fruit but others can't, some can have grains but others can't).

I guess I could start testing more often, but I'm paying for the strips out of pocket since I don't have a prescription, so I was just wondering if there's a reason why most people aren't told to test after snacks.


----------



## askew

I was told my snacks should be one-two servings of carbs (15g) with a protein. So like and apple and cheese. Or cottage cheese and berries etc. In my plan milk and yogurt are carbs, as are beans, peas, corn, carrots and squash, along with the obvious ones. HTH


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelika13* 
I was told my snacks should be one-two servings of carbs (15g) with a protein. So like and apple and cheese. Or cottage cheese and berries etc. In my plan milk and yogurt are carbs, as are beans, peas, corn, carrots and squash, along with the obvious ones. HTH









: The only thing I have do differently is I try & avoid most fruits before lunch, they seem to throw my #'s off.


----------



## Amydoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amydiane* 
I have a question about monitoring....I'm supposed to be checking first thing in the morning, and then 2 hours after each meal. I'm also having snacks in between meals, which seems to be pretty standard. So, how do I know my snacks are okay since there's more than 2 (and usually more like 4) hours between them and when I check my blood sugar? Is it just assumed that it's fine as long as your post-meal numbers are good?

You just always do 15g carb and a protein for snack, don't worry about testing after snacks. I did a 30g carb for morning snack b/c I was only eating a tiny breakfast b/c my morning numbers were hard to control, so I kind of reversed it, 15g carb breakfast, 30g carb snack, then all other snacks 15g snack.


----------



## gaidinsgirl

I had my appt yesterday and it went really well. She was happy with all of my numbers. I finally figured out the trick to getting my fasting number down. Apparently for me, popcorn works. I had tried so many things and I am totally shocked that that works for me, but for the last 4 days I have had it around 85, so I won't complain. It was between 97-105 with everything else I tried!


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gaidinsgirl* 
I had my appt yesterday and it went really well. She was happy with all of my numbers. I finally figured out the trick to getting my fasting number down. Apparently for me, popcorn works. I had tried so many things and I am totally shocked that that works for me, but for the last 4 days I have had it around 85, so I won't complain. It was between 97-105 with everything else I tried!

Congrats!! Mine are finally leveling off/dropping so I'm guessing I'm getting closer to delivering


----------



## OneLove

Hi,

I've been reading this thread for the last couple of months but hardly post. Thank you to everyone for all your thoughts and experiences!

Can I just vent about my Hospital/OB shadow care? (sorry it turned into a novel!)

I am due June 3rd.
I have been controlling my blood sugar fine, with food since April 15th, when they had me start testing at 32/33 weeks.

This last week, I turned in my week 38-39 sugars. I had some higher readings than usual. I am usually 85-87 fasting and once a week I get a 130 after a meal w/bad carbs or dessert, otherwise I am around 97-110 after meals. They want me to be less 90 in the a.m. and less than 130 after meals.
I was stressed a bit last week and had some very sleepless nights last weekend. I was busy and did not keep the best documentation of my eating (though I still tested). I turned in my numbers with three 95's in the AM fasting and a few others that where about 130 after meals. I thought my numbers where a little higher, but that they were fine, overall, bc most of them were in the 90 to 115 range.
They didn't call me to discuss it, like they usually do and instead the diabetes nurse cornered me after my (hospital) midwife appt at the office.

She said they wanted me to go on glyburide, bc my numbers were high. And that if I didn't go on glyburide, I could not use their hospital birthcenter (I am planning a homebirth, bc they keep using this as a threat). I said that's fine, I was not counting on their BirthCenter.
The nurse never asked if maybe I had done something differently, or discussed any reason why my numbers would suddenly go up. (I think their standards are already over the top anyway).

So, last night, I drank some tea with my before dinner snack and then took a nap, bc I wake up so much at night - I am tired. When I woke from my nap, I tested my blood, just for fun. It was 140! I had not had a reading that high, ever.

I came downstairs ate a bunch of protein, took some fiber pills, and looked at the tea's ingredients. It had "pomegranate" _*juice*_ listed as an ingredient. I have also been drinking some teas with vanilla, and honeybush, I don't know if that does anything to my sugars (I am afraid to test it right now!).
But the point is, I *just* started drinking these different teas at night before bed and with breakfast and sometimes during the day, in the last week or so. I didn't record drinking tea every time I had some, and I didn't write down which tea I was having.
After my high protein dinner my sugar was back down to the low 100's.

So, I stopped drinking tea today. None of my sugars are high today. My morning is 85 again. My after meals have been less than 105. It really makes me angry at medical protocols and doctors and their inability to figure out causes and constant obsession of treating symptoms!

Meanwhile, since I was cornered by the nurse, I basically was forced to leave my shadow care completely, right then on the spot. I know they were stressing me out. So, I am glad to be gone, but, I was considering one NST next week when I am past due. They wanted to me do 2 NSTs a week starting at 36 weeks, which I haven't done. I did the 37week U/S that they insisted on, and everything was perfect on it.

At this point with my fist pregnancy I was 220lbs and swollen up. With my second I also weighed 220. Right now I am 187, haven't gained much weight since I started the GD diet and I have NO swelling at all. But they don't care about any of that, or how healthy I look, etc...

Andee (edd #3 on June 3)


----------



## KarlaC

Blech I'm sorry they're being so awful about it







After a spoof of my own forgetting to check/change my strip # & the ob refused to 'take me off' glyburide I took myself off for a week to see how my #'s were & they are just fine.

Trying to explain that to them though is like talking to a wall. Secretly I'm hoping to just not make it to the hospital 'in time' to have the baby there rather than deal with/fight them over this sort of thing.


----------



## OneLove

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarlaC* 
Blech I'm sorry they're being so awful about it







After a spoof of my own forgetting to check/change my strip # & the ob refused to 'take me off' glyburide I took myself off for a week to see how my #'s were & they are just fine.

That is the worst! Can they not think? They are so into studies, but they don't want to hear about any of the ones that show the risks that they are creating with their "treatments." And anything about being an "individual", is out the window.

[QUOTE/]

Trying to explain that to them though is like talking to a wall. Secretly I'm hoping to just not make it to the hospital 'in time' to have the baby there rather than deal with/fight them over this sort of thing. [/QUOTE]

That's why I had to plan a home birth, I kept seeing myself as never making it to the hospital.


----------



## AmberLynn

Failed 2 1hr tests. (first one 149 - ate an apple 5 hours before test, idiot. Second test fasted for 14 hours and barely ate ANY sugar for an entire week, 152.. how thats possible ill never know).. not sure if im GD positive or not, but having to do th e3hr test.... Getting my results today made me cry my eyes out. This has been a great fear of mine... and here it is... Glad to know theres other women out there going through it too


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmberLynn* 
Failed 2 1hr tests. (first one 149 - ate an apple 5 hours before test, idiot. Second test fasted for 14 hours and barely ate ANY sugar for an entire week, 152.. how thats possible ill never know).. not sure if im GD positive or not, but having to do th e3hr test.... Getting my results today made me cry my eyes out. This has been a great fear of mine... and here it is... Glad to know theres other women out there going through it too









Sorry you failed the 1 hour. I don't think anything you eat 5 hours before it would effect the results so don't beat yourself up over that. I wouldn't stress over the 3 hour too much either if you can manage it, stress only raises your #'s anyway.

Really it's nothing to fear imo(not to say I wasn't a little freaked out to start myself), you just eat healthier & get a good amt of exercise & it's usually controllable by those means.








and good luck on your 3 hour test. Bring a snack to keep in your car for after, it causes a nasty crash a lot of times after fasting for so long.


----------



## ellairiesmom

I was excited to see this forum still going...I just took a test & it seems we are expecting #2. My 1st reaction was to cry because I wanted to lose 25 lbs before getting pregnant again...I don't want to be sad because I did want siblings to be close in age but...the weight. Agghhhh...I am so sick of dealing with it. I never thought it would be so hard to lose it after the 1st pregnancy.

I am PCOS/Insulin Res & take Metformin ER (1500/day). A little more than halfway thru the last one, I ended up with GD.

Does anyone have any experience with taking metformin while pregnant? I am wondering about staying on it this time around & if it will help prevent GD?

Also, can everyone share what they eat all day? In general I really need to be low carb but find it to be sooo hard. Now I really have to just suck it up & do it.

I apologize if this is all out here already-the search feature is till out since the move to the new format...


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellairiesmom* 
I was excited to see this forum still going...I just took a test & it seems we are expecting #2. My 1st reaction was to cry because I wanted to lose 25 lbs before getting pregnant again...I don't want to be sad because I did want siblings to be close in age but...the weight. Agghhhh...I am so sick of dealing with it. I never thought it would be so hard to lose it after the 1st pregnancy.

I am PCOS/Insulin Res & take Metformin ER (1500/day). A little more than halfway thru the last one, I ended up with GD.

Does anyone have any experience with taking metformin while pregnant? I am wondering about staying on it this time around & if it will help prevent GD?

Also, can everyone share what they eat all day? In general I really need to be low carb but find it to be sooo hard. Now I really have to just suck it up & do it.

I apologize if this is all out here already-*the search feature is till out since the move to the new format*...

Right click it & open link it new tab, it just worked for me a minute ago









No experience with metformin, I have read some & saw ladies who stayed on it through their pg but it seemed their hcp automatically treated them as if they have gd with it? My memory could be wrong too.

I eat a lot of veggies, less fruit or grains before noon as they drive my #'s up then. Snacks every 2 hours & before bed to help keep even #'s & keeping my meals smaller on top of that have helped a lot.

Mostly I've just been watching my carb amts. 40/meal & 20/snack has been my mantra & it's done really well for me.


----------



## snowmom5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellairiesmom* 
I was excited to see this forum still going...I just took a test & it seems we are expecting #2. My 1st reaction was to cry because I wanted to lose 25 lbs before getting pregnant again...I don't want to be sad because I did want siblings to be close in age but...the weight. Agghhhh...I am so sick of dealing with it. I never thought it would be so hard to lose it after the 1st pregnancy.

I am PCOS/Insulin Res & take Metformin ER (1500/day). A little more than halfway thru the last one, I ended up with GD.

Does anyone have any experience with taking metformin while pregnant? I am wondering about staying on it this time around & if it will help prevent GD?

Also, can everyone share what they eat all day? In general I really need to be low carb but find it to be sooo hard. Now I really have to just suck it up & do it.

I apologize if this is all out here already-the search feature is till out since the move to the new format...

I'm taking metformin ER 1000 mg for pcos. My father was a type 2 diabetic. I'm normal weight; I too have not lost all the weight from my last baby, who was about 5 months when this one was conceived - a surprise - that was about 8 lbs difference from the start of my last pregnancy. I passed the 1 hr gtt but the OB is having me track blood sugars anyway (I'm now 33w; this is my 5th pg, 41 y.o. Never diagnosed with gd before). Lo and behold I'm having a little trouble - not a lot - with my numbers. I've had two fasting numbers that are outside the range and one post-meal number (but that was sort of an experiment - pancakes with regular syrup). I don't know what's going to happen when he finds out these numbers; I call in with them later today. Right now I'm waiting for the dietician to call me back about some testing questions that I have.

I'm not thrilled about having to do the testing, but I guess I might as well not keep my head in the sand about what's going on. I think it bodes for my future. My endocrinologist wants me on metformin for life, basically, and now I'm beginning to see why. (meanwhile, DH drinks like 6 cokes per day. I'm itching to test his blood sugar!) But my endocrinologist doesn't do pregnancy, so I won't be seeing him until after.

I can see that if I follow the diet closely (I've been sort of aiming for it loosely, but not being strict, obviously what with the pancakes







), I should be able to control my blood sugar pretty easily - as long as I stay on the metformin; not sure what would happen without that. This is my first time taking metformin all the way to term. In the past I stopped after the first trimester.

I find that I have to keep my carbs within a certain window - not too high obviously, but also not too low. The dietician gave me numbers of 15 for snacks, 30 for breakfast and 45 for lunch/dinner. I find that if I skimp and eat fewer carbs for dinner, those were the times I ended up with a high fasting number in the morning. (I also eat a snack during the night. I have a feeling he's going to give me a hard time about that but I have to.) I don't know if it's a weird metabolic thing (my dad was thin, and had a similar issue about not eating too few carbs) or whether it has something to do with the metformin. OB had mentioned the possibility of stopping, but no way am I going to do that, I think that would be a huge mistake for me.

update - I just talked to the dietician, and among other things we discussed the metformin angle. She said that metformin taken late in the day, like with dinner, often helps with fasting blood sugar levels. I take mine in the morning, simply because historically I get really hungry at night if I take it later. But what she said was intriguing. It also sounds like I'm going to have to defend my pancakes number to the doc, fun. She also said that if I need to closely follow the diet in order to keep my numbers in check, then in her opinion I probably should have the gd diagnosis.


----------



## OneLove

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amydiane* 
Well I did in fact get dropped by my MWs....I posted about it in a new thread if anyone wants details.

I decided to go ahead and get the monitor and strips because who knows when I'll be able to get a prescription. I tested last night after dinner just to try the thing out and make sure I was doing it right. It was less than an hour after I started eating and about 20 minutes after I finished, so I expected it to be high, but I wasn't going to be up for another couple hours and I really just wanted to have a trial run. Anyway, it was 85, which was quite a bit lower than I expected given the time frame. This morning, my fasting was 82 and my 2 hour PP was 81. So I don't want to get my hopes up too much, but aren't those pretty darn good? Like almost too good?









Those numbers are good, especially if are just eating your regular diet and not adjusting to super low carb meals.
But you don't want your blood sugar too low, or you will be hypoglycemic, which is just the other side of the same coin.

Also you do have to wait 1 hour after you start eating, bc that is supposed to be the "peak." So, testing earlier than an hour can give you a false low, as your blood sugar may still be rising.

Andee


----------



## ellairiesmom

I am looking for some food ideas...a big downer is that DD is still showing an allergy to both egg whites & yolks (I recently tried to add eggs back into my diet but then immediately noticed the patch on her face again after nursing





















)...

I am especially having a hard time with breakfast & snack ideas...other than the egg issue, I worry a little bit about my cholesterol/fat intake.

What are you favorites???

Thanks so much!


----------



## amydiane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OneLove* 
Those numbers are good, especially if are just eating your regular diet and not adjusting to super low carb meals.
But you don't want your blood sugar too low, or you will be hypoglycemic, which is just the other side of the same coin.

Also you do have to wait 1 hour after you start eating, bc that is supposed to be the "peak." So, testing earlier than an hour can give you a false low, as your blood sugar may still be rising.

Andee

That's good to know....I only did it that once since I was about to head to bed and I wanted to make sure I knew how to use the monitor before officially starting first thing in the morning.









I've been following the diet for the most part, but my numbers have been so good that in the last couple days I've started adding things back in and increasing the quantity of carbs and my numbers have stayed fine.


----------



## Junegoddess

Tips on passing the one-hour?

My docs want to test me early and often, so sometime in the next couple of weeks I need to go in for the one-hour GTT. I was smart enough to check before I left my appt, and I do NOT need to be fasting. That'll help me not pass out. I have fought so hard over the years to avoid this test, after getting super sick from it with my daughter. So, here I am, 11 years later, consenting to it. Weird.

Let me say that I am not trying to trick the test... I don't want a false pass. However, I just... I dunno. Yes, I have glucose issues. I am clearly insulin resistant. My fasting sugars are generally around 105 these days. Which, if I weren't pregnant, wouldn't lead to any medical intervention at all. But, if I get a number that high on this test, I'll be labeled... but what? Will they say that it was pre-existing diabetes? Because clearly it is not. 120 is required for diabetes. But it's also clearly not gestational diabetes, as I'm only 9 weeks pregnant, so it's not placental hormones causing this.
Either way my risk rating climbs through the roof. Not that it matters... not trying for a homebirth.

I'm just trying to make sense of it.

Anyway, I've heard that a bit of carb-loading in the days before the test helps to "prime the pump." Do I have that right?

I know that fasting sugars of 105 are not considered good during pregnancy, but they were about that high during my pg with my second son, and he turned out fine. Big, but fine. I just... have a hard time accepting a disease label and all the fear attached when my experience has been that it's not a problem.

For what it's worth, IF I remember right, and that's a big fat IF, I scored a 151 on my one-hour with my firstborn. Fail. My CNM apparently didn't know that was too high (why even test, then??) and said everything was fine. My daughter was 8 pounds, 5 ounces, but born under stress (passed meconium) and whisked off for lung suction and all sorts of things. I didn't even get to touch her until she was 12 hours old, and breastfeeding was rocky. Shockingly,







her blood sugar did nosedive on her 3rd or 4th day. That's supposed to be one of the biggest risks from a diabetic pregnancy, but I don't see how it was caused by my blood sugars. I think it was caused by all the stress and needles and separation. Mama-related hypoglycemia in the baby would happen pretty soon after birth, wouldn't it?

I don't know what the point is with trying to make sense of this... if my team of doctors don't agree with logic, it's pretty much moot.

I have thought about asking for metformin or glyburide, though, as those actually help a body use the insulin it already has. Makes more sense than injecting even more insulin. I'm sure I've get plenty of insulin.


----------



## purplestraws

Hey everyone! I was just diagnosed last week and I'm feeling confused on a couple things. I'm on 1000 mg of Metformin right now (PCOS) and my numbers have all been fine...they've pretty much been in the low-90s 2-hrs post meal. And this morning when I checked my urine I was spilling ketones...so the dietitian said that I'm probably not eating enough for my bedtime snack since my numbers have been OK. (I have a medium apple and a big serving of PB.) I BARELY failed my test...missed one of the numbers by one point...but I'm glad that I'm keeping track of things because I was feeling pretty cruddy after I ate a high-carb meal...and I've been feeling a TON better since going on this diet.

Anyways...here are my questions:

Do any of you have to test before bedtime? I'm supposed to test before my bedtime snack and it's really weird and inconvenient. I'm not sure I understand the point of it? Like, I eat dinner at 5:30ish and test at 7:30ish. I'll start to get hungry again by 9:00 and I can't eat until I go to bed at 10:30? Tonight I ate a dinner that was pretty big and little higher in carbs than it probably should have been and my 2-hr number was 118...barely made the cut...however, I'm not starving like I was last night when I stayed very well within my carb servings. I'm getting ready to take my before bed number and wouldn't be surprised if it was higher than 90 (what it's supposed to be)...I'm just not sure what to do because I obviously can't eat a big meal like this every night. How do I keep from getting so hungry between bedtime and my bedtime snack at 10:30 with having to test before the snack?

Also...is there a time in pregnancy where your numbers are higher? Like, will my numbers continue to go up from here (30 weeks right now)...or will the go down a bit...or just stay the same? Generally speaking, that is...


----------



## snowmom5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purplestraws* 
Hey everyone! I was just diagnosed last week and I'm feeling confused on a couple things. I'm on 1000 mg of Metformin right now (PCOS) and my numbers have all been fine...they've pretty much been in the low-90s 2-hrs post meal. And this morning when I checked my urine I was spilling ketones...so the dietitian said that I'm probably not eating enough for my bedtime snack since my numbers have been OK. (I have a medium apple and a big serving of PB.) I BARELY failed my test...missed one of the numbers by one point...but I'm glad that I'm keeping track of things because I was feeling pretty cruddy after I ate a high-carb meal...and I've been feeling a TON better since going on this diet.

Anyways...here are my questions:

Do any of you have to test before bedtime? I'm supposed to test before my bedtime snack and it's really weird and inconvenient. I'm not sure I understand the point of it? Like, I eat dinner at 5:30ish and test at 7:30ish. I'll start to get hungry again by 9:00 and I can't eat until I go to bed at 10:30? Tonight I ate a dinner that was pretty big and little higher in carbs than it probably should have been and my 2-hr number was 118...barely made the cut...however, I'm not starving like I was last night when I stayed very well within my carb servings. I'm getting ready to take my before bed number and wouldn't be surprised if it was higher than 90 (what it's supposed to be)...I'm just not sure what to do because I obviously can't eat a big meal like this every night. How do I keep from getting so hungry between bedtime and my bedtime snack at 10:30 with having to test before the snack?

Also...is there a time in pregnancy where your numbers are higher? Like, will my numbers continue to go up from here (30 weeks right now)...or will the go down a bit...or just stay the same? Generally speaking, that is...

I'm still new at this but I can tell you about what I'm doing. I also have PCOS and am on metformin ER 1000mg. I passed the one hour but the doc wanted me tracking blood sugar anyway, and it turns out that I have blown the limits on a few occasions (before I started following the diet more closely). I eat a couple more snacks per day than I am supposed to. I usually end up having a snack right after I've done the 2-hour check from the last meal. I end up having two separate afternoon snacks, a couple hours apart. I eat a late dinner after my kids are in bed, like 8-8:30pm, and then right after I test (which ends up being at bedtime because it's so late), I have a bedtime snack (usually about one-third of a bottle of Boost Plus). So for me, it would not be unusual to be over 90 at bedtime; it varies. But I don't have any specific requirement to test before bedtime - I don't think I've heard of that one before. Then I eat another third or so of the bottle around 2 am for a middle of the night snack. If I have anything later during the night than that I might be over 90 on my fasting level the following morning.

So far, it seems that later in the day - lunch and dinner - I can eat a slightly larger amount of carbs than I was prescribed by the dietician (like, say, 55 or 60 instead of 45) and still stay well within my 2-hour limit of 120. For snacks I try to stay close to my 15, though it might end up being 20 or so sometimes. For breakfast, I'm allowed 30 and I'm sure I go somewhat over because I haven't been measuring my cereal and I drink extra milk, but I try not to stray too far - I blew through the limit with both pancakes and granola. At the moment, the docs are very happy with my blood sugar control.

Yesterday at my 34w checkup, the doc asked if I usually follow this same weight gain pattern. Apparently I've hardly gained anything since starting the third trimester. I was like, duh, it's the testing (which makes me wait before having a snack) and the diet (for obvious reasons). But now it worries me a bit, that I'm not eating enough. Unfortunately I guess that means I'd need to eat more protein/fat and not carbs, if I wanted to gain more (I've been having a huge protein aversion this pregnancy, which is very irritating on the diet and the reason why I end up with things like protein drinks).

My vague understanding is that my blood sugar numbers might go up the further along I get in pregnancy.

What I wonder about is what happens postpartum - while it would seem the baby is no longer affected, what should I expect to happen with my blood sugar numbers? Anyone know? I already have an endocrinologist who I plan to see at some point (he doesn't see pregnant patients). But I expect it'll be a couple months before I do. I'm probably going to stay on metformin during nursing, which I've never done before.

I have to agree that I'm feeling better while following the diet than before. And since I'll be trying to stave off type 2 anyway, it's good practice to be eating correctly. So as irritating as this GD stuff is, I think ultimately there are positives that will come from this experience.

As far as your schedule goes, it sounds like it's far too long to go without food, from 5:30 to 10:30pm. Is that really what they expect from you? I can hardly go two hours LOL. Will they let you have a snack at 7:30?


----------



## purplestraws

Thanks snowmom! I totally agree that while this GD stuff is a pain...it's probably for the best...at least in my situation.

I have another question for everyone...

Is it normal to get such different numbers when you test in a different place. I tested this morning and got a 95 which seemed pretty high for me...so, I went ahead and tested on a different hand and I got an 83! That's a huge difference! Should I just be testing once...and going with that number?

And I STILL have ketones in my urine...I don't think they're ever going to go away. My midwife told me to give it about a week to get used to the diet and see if they go away then...

Anyways...can anyone help??


----------



## amydiane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purplestraws* 
Hey everyone! I was just diagnosed last week and I'm feeling confused on a couple things. I'm on 1000 mg of Metformin right now (PCOS) and my numbers have all been fine...they've pretty much been in the low-90s 2-hrs post meal. And this morning when I checked my urine I was spilling ketones...so the dietitian said that I'm probably not eating enough for my bedtime snack since my numbers have been OK. (I have a medium apple and a big serving of PB.) I BARELY failed my test...missed one of the numbers by one point...but I'm glad that I'm keeping track of things because I was feeling pretty cruddy after I ate a high-carb meal...and I've been feeling a TON better since going on this diet.

Anyways...here are my questions:

Do any of you have to test before bedtime? I'm supposed to test before my bedtime snack and it's really weird and inconvenient. I'm not sure I understand the point of it? Like, I eat dinner at 5:30ish and test at 7:30ish. I'll start to get hungry again by 9:00 and I can't eat until I go to bed at 10:30? Tonight I ate a dinner that was pretty big and little higher in carbs than it probably should have been and my 2-hr number was 118...barely made the cut...however, I'm not starving like I was last night when I stayed very well within my carb servings. I'm getting ready to take my before bed number and wouldn't be surprised if it was higher than 90 (what it's supposed to be)...I'm just not sure what to do because I obviously can't eat a big meal like this every night. How do I keep from getting so hungry between bedtime and my bedtime snack at 10:30 with having to test before the snack?

Also...is there a time in pregnancy where your numbers are higher? Like, will my numbers continue to go up from here (30 weeks right now)...or will the go down a bit...or just stay the same? Generally speaking, that is...

My understanding is that you have to either fail 2 of the 4 numbers or have an exceptionally high fasting number in order to fail the test, so it seems odd that they diagnosed you with one number one point high.

I haven't heard of testing before bed, but I'm pretty new at this. Hopefully someone else will chime in. I am not a doctor, but IMO, it's not good for a pregnant woman to be hungry. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I also seem to remember that going too long without eating can make your b/s go up also (hence why a lot of people have trouble with their fasting numbers).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purplestraws* 
Is it normal to get such different numbers when you test in a different place. I tested this morning and got a 95 which seemed pretty high for me...so, I went ahead and tested on a different hand and I got an 83! That's a huge difference! Should I just be testing once...and going with that number?

And I STILL have ketones in my urine...I don't think they're ever going to go away. My midwife told me to give it about a week to get used to the diet and see if they go away then...

Anyways...can anyone help??

I've had pretty different numbers even testing in about the same place. I generally retest if the number seems high. A couple times, it's been 13 points different. I've read that the home monitors can be 10-20% off.


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purplestraws* 
Thanks snowmom! I totally agree that while this GD stuff is a pain...it's probably for the best...at least in my situation.

I have another question for everyone...

Is it normal to get such different numbers when you test in a different place. I tested this morning and got a 95 which seemed pretty high for me...so, I went ahead and tested on a different hand and I got an 83! That's a huge difference! Should I just be testing once...and going with that number?

And I STILL have ketones in my urine...I don't think they're ever going to go away. My midwife told me to give it about a week to get used to the diet and see if they go away then...

Anyways...can anyone help??

Idk about the #'s. Have you used your control solution with your machine to make sure it's calibrated? I've never had that problem with mine.

Unless I get something really off the wall(really high when it has no reason to be pp) I don't double test anymore.


----------



## bemommy

So I'm at about 38 weeks now. It looks like my insulin resistance is diminishing (my fasting numbers for the past week have all been in the low 80's mostly 70's). I'm looking forward to it all being over soon.









Things are looking mostly good. My blood pressure has been borderline so I'm trying to monitor that and do all I can to keep it down (magnesium, cream of tartar, accupuncture).

Hope that everyone is hanging in there. I know this whole GD thing can be a major drag.


----------



## ZoraP

Hi All,

I just found this thread and thought I'd join. I'm 24 weeks in my 3rd pg and have had GD with all of them. Actually, I haven't been officially diagnosed this time because I don't plan to do the glucola testing (which always wipes me out for the whole day!). My dr. agreed to just let me start the diet and home monitoring, so I did that around 12 weeks. So far I've had no issues and things are looking good, but I do expect my insulin resistance to start increasing from this point onward. (Already if I eat a meal full of pasta, for instance, my numbers are too high -- but I rarely eat that way even under normal circumstances.)

Anyway, last two times I controlled it with diet only. Fortunately I never have trouble with fasting numbers (and I don't eat any evening snacks!) so it's just sensible eating for me.

As many other posters have mentioned, the nutritonists are often not really very helpful. I've basically worked out my own diet because the prescribed ones don't work for me. Mine has to be very low in carbs (no pasta, no rice, very little bread, not even whole grains work for me), high in protein, and fairly high in fat (such as olive oil). I eat tons of veggies as salads or cooked with olive oil, tomato sauce, etc. plus high-quality protein (lots of fish, nuts, poultry, eggs, etc.). Most fruit works fine for me too (but not dried fruit like raisins or dates). My advice to anyone struggling with the diet is to experiment and test like crazy -- write down what works and what doesn't. Any time you're left feeling hungry try to fill up on veggies; you can pretty much eat a limitless amount and it's good for both you and the baby.

To answer someone's question above, after you give birth the baby will have to be monitored for possible hypoglycemia (mine were both fine) -- frequent nursing is a good idea for both of you, of course. Anyway, my numbers were all over the board the first few days after delivery but then they settled down and I haven't had any blood sugar issues while not pregnant.

So I'm just hoping that my age doesn't make a difference this time (I'm 40). We'll see. It's nice to find this group for support in any case.


----------



## ZoraP

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellairiesmom* 
I am looking for some food ideas...a big downer is that DD is still showing an allergy to both egg whites & yolks (I recently tried to add eggs back into my diet but then immediately noticed the patch on her face again after nursing





















)...

I am especially having a hard time with breakfast & snack ideas...other than the egg issue, I worry a little bit about my cholesterol/fat intake.

What are you favorites???

Thanks so much!

How do you do with yogurt? I tend to eat really unorthodox foods for breakfast: veggies (tomatoes or cukes) with some low fat yogurt and a handful of nuts for protein; or fish (smoked salmon on a rye cracker or thin slice of rye whole grain bread - yum!). (And no, I don't worry about eating this kind of fish while pregnant.) Too bad about the egg issue -- that's a good standby for me, too.

For snacks it's similar; maybe yogurt with a small amount of whole-grain unsweetened granola, maybe a salad with a bit of chopped chicken or some canned tuna. Or an apple with natural peanut butter. Or low fat cottage cheese with a few berries and nuts.

You can have your cholesterol levels measured any time to see how you're doing. I eat a lot of fat (mostly monounsaturated) but always have good chol. levels, so I see no reason to cut back on it. Frankly, I don't see how any pregnant woman can function without eating a decent amount of "good fats" - you and the baby both need them.


----------



## Norasmomma

Well my 1 hour came back high. I am scheduled for the 3 hour test. I have to fast tonight and go in at 9 am, drink the gross orange drink and the get my blood drawn 3x's, ugh....Is there anything I can do to make this go easier and to my advantage.

I honestly can't really do much else for my diet I already am eating small portions of lean protein, veggies and brown rice. I hardly eat any sugar, so I really don't know what else can be done. The only thing is more exercise, but the hard part for me is walking is extremely painful because of my pelvis so I am at a loss.

I've read the incidence of GD are only about 1-3%, if any of you have had to take the 3 hour did it come back normal? or is this just one of those things where if the 1 hour comes back abnormal more than likely my 3 hour is going to. I am trying to not freak out about this.


----------



## bemommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
I've read the incidence of GD are only about 1-3%, if any of you have had to take the 3 hour did it come back normal? or is this just one of those things where if the 1 hour comes back abnormal more than likely my 3 hour is going to. I am trying to not freak out about this.

When pregnant with my first my one hour number was high but I passed the 3 hr with flying colors. (The one hour is really more of a screening, than an actual test).


----------



## Junegoddess

I just failed my one-hour screen. I actually thought I was going to do well, too. I got a new glucometer recently, and my fasting sugars have been GREAT, for the first time in a long time. I've been taking a cinnamon + chromium supplement, and feeling fantastic, and then having good fasting sugars...

*sigh*

I tested myself 5 minutes before my hour was up, and it was 159.










I have a doctor appt on Tuesday, when I'm sure I'll be told to do the 3-hour. I'm only 10 1/2 weeks, so although they will call it gestational diabetes, it's not really. But it's also not frank diabetes, because when I'm not guzzling 50 grams of pure nauseating sugar I'm just fine. Especially recently... I've been darn fabulous. This is all so ridiculous.


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Junegoddess* 
I just failed my one-hour screen. I actually thought I was going to do well, too. I got a new glucometer recently, and my fasting sugars have been GREAT, for the first time in a long time. I've been taking a cinnamon + chromium supplement, and feeling fantastic, and then having good fasting sugars...

*sigh*

I tested myself 5 minutes before my hour was up, and it was 159.









I have a doctor appt on Tuesday, when I'm sure I'll be told to do the 3-hour. I'm only 10 1/2 weeks, so although they will call it gestational diabetes, it's not really. But it's also not frank diabetes, because when I'm not guzzling 50 grams of pure nauseating sugar I'm just fine. Especially recently... I've been darn fabulous. This is all so ridiculous.

Why not just ask if you can jump right to testing regularly, diet controlling & skip the 3 hour? I've seen quite a few here try that with good results from their hcp.


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bemommy* 
So I'm at about 38 weeks now. It looks like my insulin resistance is diminishing (my fasting numbers for the past week have all been in the low 80's mostly 70's). I'm looking forward to it all being over soon.









Hope that everyone is hanging in there. I know this whole GD thing can be a major drag.

I'm @ 38 weeks also & my #'s have been steadily dropping also. I'll be staying on the gd diet for the most part though to lose weight & hopefully prevent/prolong the onset of DM later on.


----------



## Junegoddess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarlaC* 
Why not just ask if you can jump right to testing regularly, diet controlling & skip the 3 hour? I've seen quite a few here try that with good results from their hcp.

Good point.

I kinda feel like I need to fight to the death against getting the label. I don't have much choice with the OBs I see, have much too-sketchy of a birth history to birth anywhere other than the hospital, and the docs have already admitted that they're almost certain that I'll have a c-section this time.







(Like I'm not involved in that decision? Ugh!) I know that a GD diagnosis greatly increases the odds of a c-section, and... I really don't want one. This is my last birth and all the others have been vaginal, although two did get stuck.

Maybe it's time to just stop fighting. I'm not very good at that, though.


----------



## Norasmomma

I have to go in for my 3 hour at 9 am, I already feel like I am going to puke







. My stomach feels like it is trying to eat itself. This sucks. Last time I fasted before my 1 hour(office staff told me to)I almost threw up and then had a hypoglycemic episode, I am really scared that same scenario is gonna happen today. I already feel totally sick.


----------



## jojojojojo

Hi there!

I'm almost at 31 weeks now, and I was diagnosed with gestational diabetes right around Memorial Day. I was mostly okay for the first couple of weeks of it, but have been really down since then: probably a combination of life stress and the fact that I can't do my usual emotional eating.

No matter what I did, I just couldn't get my fasting numbers down, although my post-prandial numbers are well-managed by diet. I've been taking Humulin (slower-acting insulin) at night for the past two and a half weeks, and that's what it took to get my fasting numbers in range. The insulin itself isn't as bad as I was afraid it would be, but I was planning on being under OB care for the birth anyway.

Anyone around here due close to the end of August?


----------



## mamatoady

I just thought I'd write a post. I was having some crazy high numbers on my personal glucose meter and posted it a while back. I finally got my 3 hour test done and guess what???? I was completely normal. I'm assuming my meter is messed up. Oh well...glad I'm normal and thanks for the support ladies throught that sticky time.

Sarah


----------



## jojojojojo

Sarah, I'm so happy for you!

I got a crazy high number after lunch. I thought it might have been because I started a new pack of test strips, so I tried again with a different pack of test strips. The number was even higher. Then I washed my hands really well and tried again. Still high.

As it turned out, I'd had a multi-grain sushi roll (cooked) from Whole Foods for lunch. Who know that they were 33g of carbs per 100g of sushi, and that I was given 200g of sushi? 66g of carbs is nearly two meals for me!

I tested at two hours (155) and three hours (113). Eek, lesson learned.


----------



## amydiane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jojojojojo* 
Sarah, I'm so happy for you!

I got a crazy high number after lunch. I thought it might have been because I started a new pack of test strips, so I tried again with a different pack of test strips. The number was even higher. Then I washed my hands really well and tried again. Still high.

As it turned out, I'd had a multi-grain sushi roll (cooked) from Whole Foods for lunch. Who know that they were 33g of carbs per 100g of sushi, and that I was given 200g of sushi? 66g of carbs is nearly two meals for me!

I tested at two hours (155) and three hours (113). Eek, lesson learned.

I hate when that happens....you try something that you think will be safe, and it's not. The other day, I got some of that Glucerna cereal for diabetics. It had pretty comparable carbs to Cheerios, which I've been fine with. Usually after a bowl of Cheerios and milk, I'm in the high 80s or 90s. This stuff is supposed to be formulated to not spike your b/s....well at 2 hours pp I got a 133. I tested again and got a 153!







So no more of that for me.


----------



## Junegoddess

Yay, Sarah!!

I took my BRAND NEW glucometer, that is supposed to be the best, most-accurate on the market (One Touch Ultra 2) with me to my recent one-hour screen, and took my BS 5 minutes before the test time was over. 159. I was so disappointed. My fasting sugars had finally been good... I thought the chromium/cinnamon combo I was supplementing with was working miracles. But, apparently not, I'd failed.

Went to my doctor appt yesterday, and they said I passed with flying colors- 97.

I hadn't washed my hands before using my glucometer. A couple of years ago I got a crazy high number, washed my hands, and retested. My blood sugar was good. The hand washing is important!!!

I had been looking on the bright side of finally being diagnosed- no more icky sugar tests. Now I'm going to be retested in 6 weeks, and if I pass that one, 4 weeks after that, and if I pass again, 4 weeks after that... *sigh*

I had a weird doctor yesterday. If I manage to get someone else next time, I'll suggest just having me test instead of doing all the dumb sugar tests.


----------



## purplestraws

Can you guys share your best tips for getting fasting numbers down?? I'm 33 weeks today...and for the last 3-4 days, my numbers have been in the low 90's. My midwife says just to watch them now and we'll see what they do...but they have DEFINITELY been trending upwards over the 1 or so. My 2-hr PP are usually still pretty good...usually in the low-100s and very rarely above 120. Sometimes they're even below 90...

Right now I eat a bedtime snack...usually PB and crackers or PB and an apple at around 10:00. I go to bed at about 11:30 and wake-up at 6:30ish and have been getting those numbers in the low 90s.

I just don't understand how I can be getting postprandials in the 80s...but not my fasting numbers!


----------



## bemommy

When my fasting numbers started going up I knew it was time to add another snack. So at about 34 weeks I would make a protein drink (milk, 2 ice cubes and a scoop of Whole Foods protein powder) put it in a thermal cup and keep it by the bed. When I wake up for a pee break, generally between 1:30-3am, I suck down the drink.

For some people adding exercise before bed makes a huge difference. SOme can't handle milk, so a hand full of nuts might be better. . .

It's frustrating, and a pretty constant readjustment to find what works.


----------



## KarlaC

I couldn't handle fruit before bed or when I woke up. The exercise before bedtime & a light snack in the middle of the night were what worked best for me.


----------



## Thandiwe

I am about to begin a GD diet, but I honestly have no clue what that means. That's why I'm here. I need to learn as much about this as I can. My midwife and I believe I may have had undx GD last time (babe was 11 pounds 3 ounces despite a mere 17 pound weight gain. This time I'm preparing for it. I'm actually wondering if I have early signs. With my last pg, I had insanely severe nausea and this time it's beginning again. I'm finding if I can force down food more frequently it makes it better, but unfortunately it's been a lot of carbs. As I'm learning, that's a no-no.

I'm kind of lost and hoping (with a little sleep) I may be able to learn more over the next few days.


----------



## bemommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thandiwe* 
I am about to begin a GD diet, but I honestly have no clue what that means. That's why I'm here. I need to learn as much about this as I can. My midwife and I believe I may have had undx GD last time (babe was 11 pounds 3 ounces despite a mere 17 pound weight gain. This time I'm preparing for it. I'm actually wondering if I have early signs. With my last pg, I had insanely severe nausea and this time it's beginning again. I'm finding if I can force down food more frequently it makes it better, but unfortunately it's been a lot of carbs. As I'm learning, that's a no-no.

It's a bit different for everyone (a GD diet that is). It really helps to have a glucometer to test blood sugar levels in order to see what you're body is able to process. Everyone is different and often the foods you can handle change over time.

For me a GD diet is a lot of protein (meat, cheese, nuts) practically unlimited veggies, a little bit of fruit, some milk and small portions of high quality carbohydrates (I'm able to handle corn, sweet potato, wild rice, quinoa, high grain and fiber bread). I'm also able to have milk, some people can not handle milk.

It is a process, and I think many of us stumble through







We just end up tripping less and less as the time goes by.


----------



## Thandiwe

Thank you, Be. Any recommendations on a good gluco meter? I really appreciate your info.


----------



## bemommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thandiwe* 
Thank you, Be. Any recommendations on a good gluco meter? I really appreciate your info.


I have a OneTouch Ultra that I was given by my care provider for my last pregnancy. I picked up a OneTouch mini this pregnancy, thought it would be easier having 2. . one to carry around, one for the house. The mini was, I think, $15 at Target. If you can get a prescription it can save you a LOT of $$$. . It's not so much the glucometer that can set you back but the test strips are very pricey.


----------



## KarlaC

I've used a One Touch Ultra this pg too. I paid about $60 for it at Walmart & strips were $28 without insurance. I've had no problems with it, just don't forget to code it to the # on the strips or you'll get some whacky results.


----------



## ZoraP

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thandiwe* 
I am about to begin a GD diet, but I honestly have no clue what that means. That's why I'm here. I need to learn as much about this as I can. My midwife and I believe I may have had undx GD last time (babe was 11 pounds 3 ounces despite a mere 17 pound weight gain. This time I'm preparing for it. I'm actually wondering if I have early signs. With my last pg, I had insanely severe nausea and this time it's beginning again. I'm finding if I can force down food more frequently it makes it better, but unfortunately it's been a lot of carbs. As I'm learning, that's a no-no.

I'm kind of lost and hoping (with a little sleep) I may be able to learn more over the next few days.

Sorry about the nausea and the concern about the diet. Do try to start home monitoring -- most protocols require testing 4 times a day -- upon awaking (fasting), and then 2 hours after each main meal of the day. Your midwife can probably give you the target numbers. I tested early on, but not every day once I knew that I was in the normal ranges. I test once a week until it's obvious that I need more monitoring.

You may find that your numbers are fine for now -- most women with GD develop insulin resistance later in the pregnancy (late 2nd or early 3rd trimester). I've had it with all three pregnancies, but my glucose levels were fine for the first 20 weeks or so even this time around, so I was able to control my early nausea by eating what sounded good. Now that I'm having more insulin resistance I'm also not feeling nauseous, so my diet is easier to control.

I agree with the above poster -- go for low-fat, high quality protein at every meal and snack, lots of veggies, and experiment to see how many carb-rich foods you can tolerate at various times of day. (For me, this is really not a lot and I have to avoid "white" foods like bread, rice, and potatoes. Whole grains are better but still I can't eat large amounts.)

I like sweet foods, so I try to satisfy that craving by having fruit or very small dessert portions (ice cream is good because the fat slows digestion) once in a while, trading them out for a regular carb at that meal. This has worked well for me so far and both of my prior babies were not too large (under 9 lb).

Good luck and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## amydiane

So I recently found out that the hospital/OBs will want to check my b/s every hour during labor. I know I can decline, but I'm wondering if this is one that's worth fighting over.

I don't really mind being poked in and of itself....I mean I'm doing it all the time myself anyway. But, I'm worried about it possibly causing other issues or giving them an opening for interventions. My numbers have been really good and I'm diet controlled. So are there any good reasons for me to either consent or decline?


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amydiane* 
So I recently found out that the hospital/OBs will want to check my b/s every hour during labor. I know I can decline, but I'm wondering if this is one that's worth fighting over.

I don't really mind being poked in and of itself....I mean I'm doing it all the time myself anyway. But, I'm worried about it possibly causing other issues or giving them an opening for interventions. My numbers have been really good and I'm diet controlled. So are there any good reasons for me to either consent or decline?

Depending on how long you're in labor & at the hospital(and if your hospital will allow you or you manage to sneak food) your #'s could bottom out.


----------



## amydiane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarlaC* 
Depending on how long you're in labor & at the hospital(and if your hospital will allow you or you manage to sneak food) your #'s could bottom out.

I'm guessing that would mean a glucose IV? Could that then mess with baby's b/s?


----------



## jojojojojo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amydiane* 
I'm guessing that would mean a glucose IV? Could that then mess with baby's b/s?


I suppose it would depend on how much they gave you. I doubt that they'd give you enough to raise YOUR blood sugars too high, which would then cross over to the baby. This is all only a guess, though, as it's the first time I'm going through GD.


----------



## amydiane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarlaC* 
Depending on how long you're in labor & at the hospital(and if your hospital will allow you or you manage to sneak food) your #'s could bottom out.

Oh, I forgot....I probably will be sneaking food (I put in my birth plan that I wanted to eat and drink during labor, and my OB signed off on it, but she also basically said "clear fluids only," so she's obviously not too keen on the idea), so couldn't that potentially make my numbers look abnormally high, depending on when they test in relation to when I ate?


----------



## KarlaC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amydiane* 
Oh, I forgot....I probably will be sneaking food (I put in my birth plan that I wanted to eat and drink during labor, and my OB signed off on it, but she also basically said "clear fluids only," so she's obviously not too keen on the idea), so couldn't that potentially make my numbers look abnormally high, depending on when they test in relation to when I ate?

Yeah I'm not seeing a happy medium there, it's more of a damned if you do & damned if you don't situation imo. Are you planning on waiting as long as possible to go in or?

That's my hope(assuming I go into labor sometime this year) otherwise I'm seeing one craptastic intervention filled birth.

I do plan on refusing any & all sugar testing for myself the second my lo is born. I can do that on my own anyway.


----------



## Thandiwe

Thanks for your help, mamas!!







I bought a One Touch Ultra Mini the other night and checked a bit. So far, my levels are okay. From what I've read, waking levels should be below 95 (??) and I have come in at 91, so I'll have to watch. Right now I'm just trying to figure out a good "poke" depth...I hate needles and have tried piercing my finger at the lowest level, and subsequently had an error reading and had to poke myself yet again. Ugh. Carbs...it's been a daily battle as the nausea is getting worse, not better. I've been working on increasing my proteins so I don't feel the need to turn to carbs.

Once again, thank you so much!


----------



## amydiane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarlaC* 
Yeah I'm not seeing a happy medium there, it's more of a damned if you do & damned if you don't situation imo. Are you planning on waiting as long as possible to go in or?

That's my hope(assuming I go into labor sometime this year) otherwise I'm seeing one craptastic intervention filled birth.

I do plan on refusing any & all sugar testing for myself the second my lo is born. I can do that on my own anyway.

Yup, that is my plan....hopefully I won't be there long enough for them to bug me too much.


----------



## bemommy

Wanted to say thanks to everyone here. The support has helped these past months.

My baby was born July 2nd, everything was awesome. As I had expected all along my OB never put the official GD diagnosis in my chart (because my #s were so good with diet control alone. . and I never did the diagnostic test because I had failed it last pregnancy) so they didn't treat me any differently. . no blood sugar testing for me or babe.


----------



## TexasMum

I wanted to pop in and say I'm here! I have had Gestational Diabetes needing insulin control through both pregnancies. Here I am again, pregnant with baby #3 and starting it all over. I am only about 9 weeks, but Dr. went ahead and ordered me new strips and a new meter and told me to go ahead and start my special diet again. I have been through this a lot and I know a lot about it but I have always had to go through it alone. I spent my last pregnancies working so hard to keep my numbers down only to look over and see DH eating a trough of crunch berry cereal in front of my face. Luckily DH has been on a diet of his own so maybe he will be more curtious this time around and keep the ice cream sandwiches out of the house! Anyways, glad to be here to support! (and be supported, gosh knows I will need it between now and January)


----------



## amydiane

Well I had an appointment today with the 3rd and last OB in the practice, the only one I hadn't seen yet with this pregnancy. We went over our birth preferences, and the only GD-related one she had an objection to was that if baby's blood sugar is low, my first choice is to breastfeed and my second choice is to feed pumped milk (I have some in the freezer) through an SNS. She said, "Well, it depends how low the b/s is - you don't want your baby in a diabetic coma!" Well, no, of course not, but wow. First time I've had anything close to the dead baby card pulled. Anyway, does anyone have any info on how low really is too low and what steps should be taken? The hospital told me that they consider 40 to be acceptable and breastfeeding instead of formula or sugar water is fine, but they didn't say anything about what happens if it's "too low."


----------



## jojojojojo

Sorry about the answer you got, amydiane. That's a terrible thing to say to an expectant mom. OF COURSE you don't want your baby to go into a diabetic coma, come on!









I saw my nutritionist yesterday. With my blood sugar numbers in check, I don't need to see her anymore. Huzzah! Today was my appointment with the OB, and she told me that she wasn't even going to think of inducing before 39 1/2 weeks or more, unless there was a problem with the baby. Since I went into labor naturally at 39 weeks with my daughter, I'm feeling pretty good about that.


----------



## NicaG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amydiane* 
Well I had an appointment today with the 3rd and last OB in the practice, the only one I hadn't seen yet with this pregnancy. We went over our birth preferences, and the only GD-related one she had an objection to was that if baby's blood sugar is low, my first choice is to breastfeed and my second choice is to feed pumped milk (I have some in the freezer) through an SNS. She said, "Well, it depends how low the b/s is - you don't want your baby in a diabetic coma!" Well, no, of course not, but wow. First time I've had anything close to the dead baby card pulled. Anyway, does anyone have any info on how low really is too low and what steps should be taken? The hospital told me that they consider 40 to be acceptable and breastfeeding instead of formula or sugar water is fine, but they didn't say anything about what happens if it's "too low."

Just popping in here...I had gd with my two pregnancies (but I'm not pregnant now). I was on insulin with my second. Neither baby had blood sugar issues at birth. I was told that's extremely rare. I nursed both immediately. Don't stress too much about this. Your baby will be just fine.


----------



## ellairiesmom

Hey there,
Could use some advice...

Had GD with DD in 2007. I am PCOS/Insulin Res & before pregnancy had it under control & was very healthy on my metformin. During that pregnancy, they opted to stop the metformin & I gained 60lbs. This time around, we agreed on the game plan to not bother with the GTT, control my diet & weight gain, get some exercise, check my sugars 3-4 times/day & stay on my metformin.

I am 12 weeks & been very, very good although I am still 30 lbs more than I was when I was pregnant last time. But post pran #s have been awesome. AM fast have always been my problem & have been ranging from 85-100 but Dr has been ok with that.

2 weeks ago I had a craving for the Van's Multi Grain waffles my daughter was having. We buy real maple syrup too & it smelled sooooo good. I had 2 waffles & syrup & felt horrible for a couple hours after...felt like my vision was kind of hazy, felt a little off/dizzy/tired & of course my #'s went up to 148 2 hours after. I swore I would never do that again & was really careful...until this morning. Woke up starving & used my low carb bread to make french toast & measured out less than a serving of syrup-probably about 40 g worth of sugar though-so with the bread, a total of 60 g for the meal-normally I stick to the 30-40g. All day today I felt awful...headache, tired, hazy-ish vision.

Now...we are also co sleeping & still breastfeeding & DD has been waking me up every hour or 2 & last night was especially bad. I woke up with only 5 hours of broken up sleep, felt foggy from the beginning etc. I have had bouts of dizziness lately but usually after something like lifting her up quick or when I jumped on the trampoline at the kid gym with her the other day.

I know diabetes symptoms are thirst, hunger, exhaustion, irritability, blurred vision...but these are also symptoms of summer heat, not enough sleep, too much time on the computer & a bunch of other things not diabetes related that I am exposed to.

I am trying to decide if I should call my Dr because this is something serious or if I just learned a very valuable lesson (ok-so sometimes it takes me twice to learn) about what I eat & I will be fine if I don't do it again? I would of course mention it at our next appt in 2 weeks, but didn't really want to make a special call about it & end up being sent for tests or to the ER or something crazy.

And of course I am so scared that something bigger is going on with my body & I am turning from just being insulin resist. to becoming type 2. I have been so down/depressed about not losing all the baby weight before getting pregnant & find myself focusing on it constantly & wondering if I can turn it around & reverse any damage I have done to my health. I want to be here forever for my babies & am all of a sudden feeling panic over being almost 36 etc.

Let me know what you think, if you have had anything similar, what you have learned etc.
Thx Mamas!


----------



## jojojojojo

It's definitely something that you should make your doctor aware of, but also make sure that you mention what you ate. If you feel fine after meals otherwise, and those two incidents are anomalies related to what you ate, then maybe the doctor won't send you to the hospital or anything. The eating excess carbs OOPS! thing has happened to a lot of us: for me it's when I eat something that I think is going to be a better choice (such as multi-grain sushi from Whole Foods or a grilled chicken wrap from Friendly's







), but there are all kinds of hidden carbs in there somehow.

It seems that different people have different things that trigger their blood sugar spikes. For you, it may be syrup, in which case, it's probably best to avoid it altogether if you can't keep the amount that you eat to the barest minimum. Plus if you're eating waffles or French toast with that syrup, you're likely not getting in a whole lot of protein and fat to slow the absorption of the carbs.

I've found that even a moderate amount of sugar will make things palatable. A single Van's blueberry waffle topped with 1/4 cup of Fage yogurt mixed with 1/2 tsp of brown sugar, and topped with a few blueberries is delicious, more nutritious, higher in protein, and right around 20g of carbs altogether.

Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy!


----------



## LionessMom

i havent read the rest of the thread. i am going to just jump in here.

i was just diagnosed with GD. I am 28.5 weeks along. so i only have 3 months left. i always failed the 1hr with the other pregs and passed the 3 hr but not this time. the middle 2 draws were elevated. i have just started to look around at what diet changes i have to make. i wont see the doc until 30 weeks and then we will talk about if she wants me to check my blood sugar etc.

i have felt incredibly tired this pregnancy. more so than with DD. i assumed it was b/c of the added responsibilites of DD and DSD but now i think it was my diet affecting my sugar.

i am glad to have found this thread. it will be nice to have people to talk to.


----------



## octobermom

Hi I'm pregnant with my hopefull second child but its my 5th pregancy. I don't have gestational Diabetes but I do have adult onset type one diabetes and was diagnoised not long after my last miscarriage. I'm on a basal/bolus multiple injection treatment and will hopefully go to a pump soon. I've been working hard to keep my numbers low I wont eat unless my fasting is 90 or below but I've been fighting lows in the afternoons. My morning though have still been typically high my DP seemed to really increase in early pregancy but yesterday I woke up at 134 (for me thats super low) and today at 92!! Morning sickness also hit today....

Deanna


----------



## Pookietooth

So other than the GTT, what criteria do they use to judge whether or not you have GD? Do they do one of those other kinds of blood tests, the one that shows whether your blood sugar has been under control or not longer term?


----------



## octobermom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amydiane* 
I hate when that happens....you try something that you think will be safe, and it's not. The other day, I got some of that Glucerna cereal for diabetics. It had pretty comparable carbs to Cheerios, which I've been fine with. Usually after a bowl of Cheerios and milk, I'm in the high 80s or 90s. This stuff is supposed to be formulated to not spike your b/s....well at 2 hours pp I got a 133. I tested again and got a 153!







So no more of that for me.

Cheerios is my death its often what I eat if I'm treating a hypo







.. Cheerios will easily spike me 250 points or more. The glucenra stuff a slight bit lower but still way too high. Incidently I can eat and bolus for like coco crispies though and do just fine so go figure









Deanna


----------



## TexasMum

Cereal is evil to me. If I eat any cereal, especially rice cereal, my numbers are in the 300's. I must stay away from cereal at all costs.


----------



## mama2myloves

Jumping in to say hi. I'm on my 3rd pregnancy - my 2nd with gestational diabetes. I'm 19 weeks, but I was diagnosed with pre-diabetes in the first trimester. Last pregnancy I was diagnosed at 27 weeks and was able to control with diet and exercise (even with bed rest







but this time...not so much. I was put on Glyburide for a couple of weeks, and they just switched me to insulin last week. My fasting levels are still high - 113 this morning, so I'm guessing we'll increase my dose at my appointment this week.

Due to the early diagnosis I've been undergoing a bunch of testing I've never done before so that's been a new experience for me.

Just wanted to say hi!


----------



## mama2myloves

I'm on my 4th day of insulin - 1 dose of slow release at night for the purpose of lowering my fasting #'s. Today's fasting was 140! Since I've been on insulin at night my fasting numbers are creeping (leaping) up. Has anyone had any experience with this? I've got an appointment on Thursday, but I'm considering calling my doctor today just to run this by her.


----------



## jojojojojo

I'm on nightly insulin, 38 units. Since you're only on your fourth night, you may not have had your dose titrated up to what your body needs yet.

I've also found that my fasting numbers are better if I have ~20g carbs plus protein for a bedtime snack. If I skip the bedtime snack or have too few carbs, my fasting numbers tend to be higher.


----------



## Pookietooth

How do they diagnose pre-diabetes? With just a fasting insulin test?


----------



## mama2myloves

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jojojojojo* 
I've also found that my fasting numbers are better if I have ~20g carbs plus protein for a bedtime snack. If I skip the bedtime snack or have too few carbs, my fasting numbers tend to be higher.

Thanks - I tried increasing the carbs in my snack last night and that seems to have helped. Fasting was 90 this morning. When I talked to my doctor yesterday she asked me to wake up at 3am for the next few days to test so we can see if I'm crashing and rebounding at night. My 3 am number was 96 so I don't think I'm crashing at night.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pookietooth* 
How do they diagnose pre-diabetes? With just a fasting insulin test?

I can only speak for how they diagnosed me. We tracked my daily fasting and 2 hr levels for many weeks starting in the 1st trimester b/c of symptoms such as blurry vision, dizziness, exhaustion, and terrible reoccurring headaches, etc. I then had the A1C test to get a 3 month average of my levels to determine how controlled my sugars were in the 1st trimester.


----------



## Masel

I just found out that I have GD. I'm not surprised since I have PCOS and the ob made me go off metformin. . The soonest I could get an appointment with the dietician/GD support person was two weeks from yesterday. I got my glucometer and figured out how to do the tests. What I don't seemed to have a straight answer on is when to do the after meal test. One hour or two hour. My ob didn't know for sure. It looks like two hour is typical.


----------



## octobermom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Masel* 
I just found out that I have GD. I'm not surprised since I have PCOS and the ob made me go off metformin. . The soonest I could get an appointment with the dietician/GD support person was two weeks from yesterday. I got my glucometer and figured out how to do the tests. What I don't seemed to have a straight answer on is when to do the after meal test. One hour or two hour. My ob didn't know for sure. It looks like two hour is typical.

two hour is typical but its nice to know your bodies peek time. If you can you might want to do a few days with tests at 1hour 90 mintues and 2 hours to see where your peeking. Right now pregnant I'm checking an hour after and correcting higher than 140.

Deanna


----------



## arabellalysette

Well I do not have GD but its how I started.It then turned into type 2.It sucks especially when you try and be good about your eating and your blood sugar is hella high no matter what.

I see my reg dr tomarrow and I know he wants to send me to a specialist,problem is I have no ride.I live in a new state so I have no clue on the bus system.


----------



## arabellalysette

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octobermom* 
two hour is typical but its nice to know your bodies peek time. If you can you might want to do a few days with tests at 1hour 90 mintues and 2 hours to see where your peeking. Right now pregnant I'm checking an hour after and correcting higher than 140.

Deanna

What I have always been told was 1 hr after eating each meal.I will see what this new place says but for the past 6 yrs thats what I have been told.I was also told not to take my meds after eating,but at least 30 min prior to eating.

Who wants to feel like crap after eating then waiting for the meds to help.I don't lol so I try and guesstimate how much to take based on the food I eat.
If im eating just a salad I do not take any meds as there really much thats in it that might make my blood sugar to go high.


----------



## LionessMom

well i went to class the other day and got my meter and enough test strip till this morning. now i am fighting with the insurance company about paying. they are giving the pharmacy a run around. hopefully i will get it all taken care of by tomorrow. sigh.

i was told to test one hour after i started eating a meal.

that doesnt make sense to me as i am always 12 pts too high, but if i test 1hr after i am done eating i am within the limit. can someone enlighten me? i am following the carb guidline. eat this much but not too much and still over. getting frustrated. before i went to class i had heard the 2 hr rule but that was from my type 2 mom, and i know things are different for GD.


----------



## octobermom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arabellalysette* 
What I have always been told was 1 hr after eating each meal.I will see what this new place says but for the past 6 yrs thats what I have been told.I was also told not to take my meds after eating,but at least 30 min prior to eating.

Who wants to feel like crap after eating then waiting for the meds to help.I don't lol so I try and guesstimate how much to take based on the food I eat.
If im eating just a salad I do not take any meds as there really much thats in it that might make my blood sugar to go high.

Yes I do believe the rule for GD is one hour. I'm a type 1 whos pregnat so its a bit diffrent for me. LAtely though I've been doing one hour checks.

Deanna


----------



## Pandme

My care providers clearly didn't get the one hour memo.

That would be undo-able for me anyway. At the hour point, I'm usually on the treadmill.


----------



## LionessMom

i just got my meter on tues. had enough stuff to test until after breakfast wed. went in yesterday to the pharm to get more. the ins company doesnt want to pay for it. i know for a fact that it is covered so i am not sure why the pharm is having a problem.. some stupid paperwork. it is causing me stress. and to tell the truth, it feels harder to me to stick to the diet when i dont have some stupid number looking at me holding me accountable. all i want right now is a huge glass of chocolate milk but that would be my whole snack and some of lunch. lol. they need to hurry up and get it. without ins the box of strips would cost $150, and the ketones and lancettes add another $30. i dont mind the $30 but i cant afford the $150. arrrgh.

and shopping for groceries is hugely annoying. all the stuff my family likes to eat is way too high for my diet! and they are eating healthy crackers and stuff. so annoying. i am not finding the stuff i can eat freely to be hugely appetizing right now either. sigh.

what do you eat for carb free sugar free snacks? like when it isnt snack time but you still feel hungry?


----------



## Masel

My class still isn't for 10 days. They send me some information but I still feel lost. It looks like there isn't anyway for my whole famly to eat together. My DD has a lot of food allergies which already limits our diets. At least I'm used to label reading.

Also, my office is always cold and I'm not supposed to have a space heater anymore. The last few days have been especially bad. It was so cold I had trouble getting a good stick. No blood in my poor fingertips.

I guess I'm still in denial about my dx and just want to whine about it.


----------



## ellairiesmom

Last pregnancy, after the GD diagnosis, my Dr. sent me to the nutritionist who taught me how to use my machine etc. The photocopies they gave me say to test 2 hours after each meal. ???

LionessMom-I am sorry about your insurance issues. We are currently paying for our own insurance ($1000/month for the family for a crappy HMO with $50 copays-grrrrrrrr) and I found out it doesn't cover strips either. I had to go through a supplier the insurance company works with to order & it reduced the cost to about half...still ALOT. My Dr told me as long as my #s are in check, she would be ok with me only doing the morning fasting & then 1 or 2 post meal tests/day to help cut down on the # of strips I use...

Oh yeah-forgot to add...I have been struggling with feeling like crap & only being in the mood for certain foods. Combined with the fact that I am 30 lbs heavier this pregnancy because I didn't lose all the weight from DD, I feel very restricted with food too. It's probably not the best health wise-but I do buy the Arnold Lite Whole Wheat bread (it used to be called low carb). At least it has no HFCS. That helps fill me up at meals & meets the 30 g or less requirements for 2 pieces. Other things I am doing for in between meals are hard boiled eggs, pieces of chicken or chicken cut up with some celery & light mayo (i have been craving chicken salad a lot-so weird). And cheese...I have a cheese stick or a couple slices as a snack & cut up a tomato with it & just eat the tomato plain. I also bought a low fat (skim) ricotta since I don't like cottage cheese & will eat a spoonful or 2 of that here or there with a small serving of fruit or some carrots. Hummus & celery have been very helpful as well.

Fruits are different for everyone but my sugars have been good after the following fruits: (when combined with cheese)
strawberries
oranges & grapefruits
kiwis

I did learn the hard way that I absolutely cannot do maple syrup-LOL. no matter how little & how I try & compensate for it. It shot me up over 140 & I felt so sick & felt like my vision was blurry for an hour after.


----------



## Pookietooth

It sounds strange, but kale chips are a great carb free salty snack substitute for potato chips. There are a ton of recipes out there -- some of them are from the raw foodists, some from the traditional low carbers -- but basically you want to put some sort of oil or marinade on them (vinaigrette), then toast or dry them to make them crispy. You can bake them in the oven at 350 for 15-20 minutes or put them in a food dehydrator for a few hours. They come out really yummy. Oh, and seaweed -- most kinds have almost no carbs and lots of protein. And sprouts, like broccoli sprouts, on a bed of mixed greens with a bit of dressing. Chicken or salmon or tuna salad (made from low mercury tuna) on lettuce. Cole slaw with the dressing sweetened with stevia. Certain nuts have virtualy no carbs (walnuts, almonds).
Here's a link: http://lowcarbdiets.about.com/od/whattoeat/a/snacks.htm
A lot (but not all) raw vegan recipes can be adapted to low carb.
Meat and cheese have no carbs.


----------



## applemaid

Hi everyone --- I am at 32 weeks with my first and just got diagnosed with GD. My numbers on the 3hr GTT were really high, up in the 200s for the 1hr, but my midwives told me I could try to keep my numbers down by diet and exercise first. Early on in my pregnancy I was super-anal about not eating anything processed or sugary, but it all went to hell when we were house-hunting and moving throughout the second trimester.

The day after I got my diagnosis from the midwives, I went to see the dietitian and got the meter and the food plan and I've been pretty scared stiff for the past few days as I started watching my numbers trickle in...my midwives want to transfer me to a high-risk OB if I have to start glyburide, and my goal is to stay below 95 at fasting, and below 140 for 1hr post meal testing. I've been eating meals and then immediately heading out for a vigorous 20-30 minute walk, which seems to help, though it makes me a bit antsy and obsessive. Of course walking never hurt anyone, but still. It's a big habit change for me -- I've only been doing weekly water aerobics and yoga up to this point.

Anyway, I am so glad I thought to come here and read through the thread about GD, experiences vary so much and it has been SO HELPFUL to read. At first I had been following the dietitian's plan like it was dictated by god and now I read that my suspicions were right -- maybe it is too carb-heavy for what I can tolerate, and it's okay to tweak it until it starts to work. I also wasn't given any information about how not eating the evening snack can make my fasting levels high in the morning -- fascinating stuff. I just assumed that food was the only thing that could spike my levels -- obviously not true, as I have learned reading here. Also the thing about watching handsoap ingredients -- I now wonder if that's been affecting my morning fasting numbers.

It's interesting how every dietitian seems to have a different outlook. I went to what is generally considered a cutting-edge and somewhat progressive hospital (OHSU in Oregon, they have a midwife unit) and I assumed I was getting pretty up-to-date advice. But do I really need to eat that much in carbs? I don't think so, especially not if it's not my natural dietary habit. Maybe it's my fault for thinking I had to follow her diet advice EXACTLY, but now I realize that every person's GD diet is a little bit different. Before I thought this would be "cheating" but obviously it's more important to eat what feels (and tests) in the right range, not to follow some inflexible guideline that leaves me feeling bloated or sugar-heavy.

Anyway, thanks to everyone for sharing their stories. I am feeling a lot more positive about this diagnosis (and hopefully avoiding the final transfer to a hospital OB) after reading about how many different ways people have had to adjust as they figure it out on their own. I will check in with the dietitian and the midwives next Tuesday to get an initial sense of whether things are going well. Wish me luck!


----------



## octobermom

Quote:

what do you eat for carb free sugar free snacks? like when it isnt snack time but you still feel hungry?
pickles broccoli, cucumbers. lettuce, orange and green peppers and red in moderation mushrooms zucchini lots of veggies can be had with little or no effect on blood gloucose.

In moderation sugar free jello, the snack pack sugar free puddings (around 9 carbs a serving) or ones you make your self and can portion better..
deli meats (may want to avoid during pregancy though) sliced pepperoni canadian bacon (also may choose to avoid when pregnant
unsweetened Almond milk
unsweetened soy milk
cheese sticks/string cheese

Deanna


----------



## mama2myloves

Quote:


Originally Posted by *applemaid* 
But do I really need to eat that much in carbs? I don't think so, especially not if it's not my natural dietary habit. Maybe it's my fault for thinking I had to follow her diet advice EXACTLY, but now I realize that every person's GD diet is a little bit different. Before I thought this would be "cheating" but obviously it's more important to eat what feels (and tests) in the right range, not to follow some inflexible guideline that leaves me feeling bloated or sugar-heavy.

I agree with this. I don't eat many carbs - never have - so I couldn't imagine forcing myself to eat as much as the dietitian recommended. I ran it by my doctor and she's completely fine with how I eat.


----------



## mama2myloves

Re: testing times

I test 2 hours after meals.


----------



## LionessMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octobermom* 
pickles broccoli, cucumbers. lettuce, orange and green peppers and red in moderation mushrooms zucchini lots of veggies can be had with little or no effect on blood gloucose.

In moderation sugar free jello, the snack pack sugar free puddings (around 9 carbs a serving) or ones you make your self and can portion better..
deli meats (may want to avoid during pregancy though) sliced pepperoni canadian bacon (also may choose to avoid when pregnant
unsweetened Almond milk
unsweetened soy milk
cheese sticks/string cheese

Deanna

i went out and bought some of that stuff. but i am not hungry for it. it just sits there looking unappetizing. sigh. all i want is to drink milk. sigh.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2myloves* 
Re: testing times

I test 2 hours after meals.

if i test 2 hours after i am fine. if i test 1 hr after i am high.


----------



## octobermom

Quote:

i went out and bought some of that stuff. but i am not hungry for it. it just sits there looking unappetizing. sigh. all i want is to drink milk. sigh.








totaly understand lately veggies are soo un anappealing to me and they taste really bitter for some reason. Milk seriously raises my blood sugar but for many it doesn't so honestly if it doesn't do huge damage for you then go ahead and drink it there are much worse things you could be having.









Deanna


----------



## Im7kidsMom

Well here I am again. I took the 1 hour test on Wednesday and got my results yesterday. The cutoff was 145 and I got a 157!







This was better than during my last pg (178) but still not good enough. I actually expected it to be higher so I talked with the midwife about it at my appt. If it was really high then I could opt to skip the 3 hour test and go straight to monitoring. Now I get to decide if I still want to do that or if I want to try the 3 hour test in hopes that I manage to pass it. I am having trouble deciding so I am looking for opinions. What would you do if you were me?









Roxanne
Mom of many


----------



## Junegoddess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Im7kidsMom* 
Now I get to decide if I still want to do that or if I want to try the 3 hour test in hopes that I manage to pass it. I am having trouble deciding so I am looking for opinions. What would you do if you were me?









Roxanne
Mom of many

I am probably going to be faced with this soon. I'm being tested early and often, as I've had really big babies. I passed my first screen (at around 10 weeks) with flying colors. But I'm due for another one in the next couple of weeks. I occasionally monitor myself at home (I'd test more, but I'm paying for the strips out of pocket at the moment) and my fasting sugars are creeping up. On one hand I want to avoid the GD diagnosis, if I can, because of all the interventions it sets up. But on the other hand I am so weary of this fight... of the stress of wondering if/when I'll fail the test.

So, part of me would love to skip the 3 hour and just monitor at home. I really, really don't want to suffer through the 3 hour, anyway. Especially if I fail this next 1 hour test, because then, even if I pass the 3 hour... I'm guaranteed to be tested again at the 28 week mark! So, I might have to do the 3 hour AGAIN. No thank you!

I don't know. Has your GD been a problem in past pregnancies? I mean... did you have large babies? Did they get stuck? Was it hard to control your blood sugars with diet? Did you ever need insulin? Does a GD diagnosis change your birth plans? If the GD was real... not just failing a test... I'd skip the 3 hour, accept the diagnosis, and move on. If the GD diagnosis in past pregnancies never seemed to fit, and after the test your blood sugars were always fine, I'd take the 3 hour in hopes of avoiding the diagnosis.


----------



## ZoraP

To answer the questions above, I had a GD diagnosis in both prior pregnancies. I did self-monitoring and my levels were controlled with diet alone. Both babies were under 9 lbs (8 lb 11 oz and 8 lb 3 oz) and were fine at birth. (No jaundice, macrosomia, etc.) My births were uneventful except for the first being born in posterior position, but that didn't happen because of the GD.

Now with my third pg I haven't been diagnosed (haven't chosen to do the test, which makes me feel awful!), but I am monitoring my numbers. I'm able to keep my postprandial numbers in line with good eating, but this is the first pg I've had trouble with my fasting numbers. Starting around week 26 I've been having numbers at or close to 90; before this I've never had trouble with them. My postprandial values are still fine.

What I've been wondering is how much I should worry. The last time I had GD and went to a diabetes educator it wasn't very helpful (I understood the dietary issues better than she did), so I haven't wanted to go this time. My only reason would be to get on drug therapy if I really needed it but I'd rather avoid that. Any thoughts from others' experience with this?


----------



## Junegoddess

What does your provider think your fasting numbers should be?

During my last full pregnancy I was supposed to keep mine under 100, or 105. Very liberal- I was seeing a team of nurse midwives. One of the doctors I spoke to during my daughter's stillbirth thought that was astronomically high and I clearly had GD. Well, whatever Mr.... you weren't my doc. He actually said he wanted moms to stay in the 80s and would treat with insulin for anything higher.









The fact is, there is no standardization about what the blood sugar levels should be.

I have no idea what causes complications. No one has actually proven causation between high (but reasonable, not like 200) fasting sugars and dangerously big babies. However, I had not-so-good fasting sugars and I did have a big baby and he got stuck. He ended up with no long-term damage, but it was a traumatic start for both of us.

My fasting sugars had been marvelous this pregnancy... in the 80s. Now they are consistently around 92 (but that's with a new box of test strips that has been testing 5 points higher than the last box... I tested them side by side for a bit, because I got the new ones off Ebay.) So, I guess technically it's still ok. But I'm only 17 weeks, so any blood sugar problems at this point are MINE, not GD.

I personally, with no real facts to back me up (since there aren't any) would be ok with using insulin if my fasting sugars were consistently over 100. I think. Ack. Hard choice. Using insulin won't change my birth plans any, but I'm just really wanting to avoid it... I have a chip on my shoulder against getting diagnosed with GD, I guess. I want all the uppity, scare-tactic-using, ego-maniac doctors to be WRONG!

What were your fasting sugars, in general, during your previous pregnancies? I know it doesn't prove anything, but it'd be interesting to at least know one instance of "fasting sugars of 85 = 8 1/2 pound babies."


----------



## LionessMom

i didnt have GD last time but DD was 8lbs 12 oz.


----------



## crwilson

Just wanted to stop in and say hi. I had gd with my last pregnancy and assume that I'll have it with this one too. I'm only about 5.5 weeks along, but I'm going to start the diet & monitoring my blood sugar. Last time, I was able to regulate with diet & exercise. DD was a little under 7 lbs when she was born.

The thing that always made my numbers shoot up was stress. We're in the midst of a move (buying our first house), and this pregnancy was unplanned. I'm just a wee bit stressed right now to say the least, so I don't know what to expect in terms of my levels. Does anyone know how early gd will kick in? Do I have to worry about it yet?


----------



## ZoraP

Hi Junegoddess,

My fasting numbers were in the high 70s to low 80s before. (Babies weighed 8 lb 11 oz and 8 lb 3 oz as noted above.) My fasting target is 90, so I worry if I'm even a point or two over, although I know the risk doesn't increase exponentially or anything.







In your shoes I would probably try to talk to an endocrinologist I really trusted (if your fasting numbers go too high) considering that you've dealt with what may have been consequences of glucose issues during pg in the past. (I don't know your history, this is just a guess.) I also strongly want to avoid it, but insulin therapy isn't actually too bad and if it prevents other problems it's definitely worth it.

Crwilson, I was worried about my GD kicking in early this time -- similar to you, this pg was unplanned and stressful, and we just moved into the first home we ever purchased. Plus, I'm now officially "AMA" (40 years old).







Anyway, I found that my numbers were just fine in the early days and only started to show signs of glucose intolerance around week 22 or so. YMMV, of course, but I'd say just keep an eye on things and don't stress out about that until you have to.


----------



## jojojojojo

I'm 37 weeks today and had a good appointment with my endocrinologist yesterday, where we went over various scenarios of my going into labor, and what I should do with my nightly insulin shot.

She said that after the birth, the hospital might be monitoring my blood sugars, so I should wait until I get home to "celebrate." Rats, I was planning on making my husband go out and get me a hot fudge sundae!







But she had a good point: I don't want to worry the nurses into giving me more drugs and stuff.


----------



## octobermom

I have an appointment to meet with the Diabetic educator tommorow. I dout she will tell me anything I don't already know but I'll probably get the paperwork started so I can be set up with an insulin pump and countious gloucose moniter which I'm all for.
My doctor wants my fasting no higher than 95 that hasn't been a big issue actually I'm hypoing a lot so seeing a lot of 30 and 40s I keep trying to see what that danger is (other than the obvious to me such as passing out) but I can't find anything I eat a lot of skittles these days








I've had some highs in the 250-260 range but I test often and correct fast in order to avoid those thankfully nothing higher so far. So far this pregancy has actually improved my numbers I'm used to waking up high no matter what I do but lately I'm waking up in the 80-90s.
I can't really remember how my numbers were with my first child but I'd say they were pretty steady my first arrived at 6lbs so I'm not necessarly assuming my diabetes will mean a large baby.

Deanna


----------



## octobermom

Quote:

without ins the box of strips would cost $150, and the ketones and lancettes add another $30. i dont mind the $30 but i cant afford the $150. arrrgh.
Are you near a walmart and do you mind them? If not and the insurance jsut refuses to pay consider the walmarts Relion meter honestly I've probably tried out every darn meter on the market and this one is easily my favorite. The meter is like $9-$12 and 100 strips run just around $40. SOme other national brands will help if you call them dirrectly.

Deanna


----------



## arabellalysette

I went to my 1st APPT at Humphryes diabetic clinic today.
They changed my meds back to novalog which IM extatic about,AND added NPH which I told my dr I needed but he didn't listen to me.

I learned some new things about what I can and cannot eat.Suprising facts too.My question is I have always taken well over 25units of novalog pregnant or non.She lowered me all the way to 6 units each meal and 21units NPH 2xs a day.

AND she said I had to eat at the most 45 grams carb per meal.THat is TOOOO much especially for only having me take 6 units novalog.Plus at 2hrs afetr eating my BSL is supposed to be 120 or less.

This all sounds so odd to me as it seems too much carbs plus too little meds and BSL goal for after eating seems really low.

Any insight on this?? I got in trouble for not eating even 45 carbs a day,forget a 45 per meal. I have always tried targeting 30carbs or less per meal but I figured because my BSL's have been higher than 130 I have been trying to eat as little carbs as possible.


----------



## octobermom

Do you match carbs to insulin? as in do you know your carb to insulin ratio? That will help a TON. I here you on the amount of carbs though. I've always stuck to around 60 carbs a day total and felt totally full on that and now my doctor wants me to have no less than 180. Thats jsut seems unreal too me.
My goal is to be 120 or under at 2 hours I correct if above 180 because my correction factor is about 65.

Deanna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arabellalysette* 
I went to my 1st APPT at Humphryes diabetic clinic today.
They changed my meds back to novalog which IM extatic about,AND added NPH which I told my dr I needed but he didn't listen to me.

I learned some new things about what I can and cannot eat.Suprising facts too.My question is I have always taken well over 25units of novalog pregnant or non.She lowered me all the way to 6 units each meal and 21units NPH 2xs a day.

AND she said I had to eat at the most 45 grams carb per meal.THat is TOOOO much especially for only having me take 6 units novalog.Plus at 2hrs afetr eating my BSL is supposed to be 120 or less.

This all sounds so odd to me as it seems too much carbs plus too little meds and BSL goal for after eating seems really low.

Any insight on this?? I got in trouble for not eating even 45 carbs a day,forget a 45 per meal. I have always tried targeting 30carbs or less per meal but I figured because my BSL's have been higher than 130 I have been trying to eat as little carbs as possible.


----------



## arabellalysette

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octobermom* 
Do you match carbs to insulin? as in do you know your carb to insulin ratio? That will help a TON. I here you on the amount of carbs though. I've always stuck to around 60 carbs a day total and felt totally full on that and now my doctor wants me to have no less than 180. Thats jsut seems unreal too me.
My goal is to be 120 or under at 2 hours I correct if above 180 because my correction factor is about 65.

Deanna

No I have no clue how to match carbs to insulin.They did not say anything about that.They say the goal for 2hrs is 120 or below.At 1hr is 140 or below.

I would like to know how to match.When im high I never know how much to give so I try 10-20 depending on what the number is.Of its over 200 then I do 20 if its less then its between 10-15


----------



## jojojojojo

arabellalysette, I'd say to give it a shot, especially since you're just starting with the NPH. I take 38 units of NPH per night, and its effects last well into the day. Since you're taking it twice a day, you probably will need less Novalog with your meals, and you never know, maybe it WILL allow you to eat more carbs.

It's going to take time to fine-tune your dose and your eating, of course.

As for the target blood sugar levels, 120 or under for 2-hour postprandial (140 or under for 1-hour) is what my practice was saying for gestational diabetes, though I understand that target numbers are different for regular diabetes.

Good luck with it all! GD was my first experience with diabetes, and it's been such a pain that I definitely don't want to develop diabetes after the baby is born.


----------



## siennaflower

Hi. I'm 24 weeks today and just got the news that I failed the 3 hour test. I have to call and make an appointment next week to talk to a specialist. I'm clueless about this, didn't have any problem passing the 1 hour test with dd and don't know what to expect. Is there a site with a good source of info? Should I go ahead and start some kind of GD diet this weekend since I don't know when I'll get an apt (military, so who knows)? I'm so confused and it's so unfair that I find this out like minutes before the OB clinic closes for the weekend!!







:


----------



## applemaid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Siennaflower* 
Hi. I'm 24 weeks today and just got the news that I failed the 3 hour test. I have to call and make an appointment next week to talk to a specialist. I'm clueless about this, didn't have any problem passing the 1 hour test with dd and don't know what to expect. Is there a site with a good source of info? Should I go ahead and start some kind of GD diet this weekend since I don't know when I'll get an apt (military, so who knows)? I'm so confused and it's so unfair that I find this out like minutes before the OB clinic closes for the weekend!!







:

Siennaflower, I really feel for you! I felt really alone and scared when I got my diagnosis, too. I really hope your appointment comes soon...luckily 24 weeks isn't too late to catch it and do some good. I wasn't diagnosed until 31/32 weeks just because of random timing of the labs and tests.

As far as good info, there is a lot of conflicting info out there. AFter I met with my dietitian I came back here and read through the last ten pages of posts or so (there are so many!) and learned a lot of things that the dietitian hadn't told me. For one, my diet is more flexible than the one my dietitian gave me -- as with many other women on this forum, I was told to eat WAY MORE carbs than I would normally eat at each meal. I found that I was simply unable to tolerate them at breakfast, so I stick with protein-heavy breakfasts and get my carbs in later in the day. I also wasn't really told about how much the evening snack can affect my fasting blood sugar in the morning...I assumed that my blood sugar would just continue to go down after I ate, but actually the liver will produce more blood sugar and spike my readings if I don't eat a good protein + carb snack before bed.

The biggest confusion out there seems to be about when to test, either one or two hours after meals. Many women are given differing advice. Your person will tell you what to do...I think some of the difference comes from whether they believe your GD is purely gestational (i.e. you didn't have undiagnosed diabetes or pre-diabetes prior to pregnancy) or if they think there may have been diabetes there all along. Also, I think not all dietitians are well trained in what is good for regular diabetes versus gestational diabetes -- they are not totally the same. So it may make a difference whether you see a dietitian who works within a prenatal/birth clinic, versus a dietitian who works with lots of different clients, not just mamas.

In terms of starting a diet, I would immediately try or start to try cutting out sugary foods, breakfast cereals, sodas, and treats, if they are in your diet. I was told to eat as much protein and vegetables as I want, and have 20-30grams whole grain carbs with each meal; for snacks (between each meal and one before bed) I can have a piece of fruit with some protein, like a nectarine and a cheese stick or almonds. Getting yourself onto a regular schedule of eating is really important (and sometimes really hard if you are already juggling meals for your a little one!), because regular eating will help your blood sugar regulate and not spike or dip too low during the day.

Edited to add: it's also important to add exercise if you aren't doing some already! I find my post-breakfast readings are way too high (even without carbs) unless I go for a 20 min walk right after I eat and before I test. So I've been doing that every day and now I love it. Walking is excellent for you in general (baby positioning, heart health, stamina, all that good stuff) but actually exercising right after you eat will help the glucose get converted by your muscles. I find the morning is best anyway since it's not hot outside yet! The most important thing is to keep excess glucose from spilling into your baby's bloodstream, and exercise after breakfast is really helpful if that's when your sugars are highest, like mine are. I dunno, might be different for you, just wanted to mention this because I think it is the one thing keeping me away from having to start medication to manage my bG!

Good luck and stay strong!


----------



## octobermom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arabellalysette* 
No I have no clue how to match carbs to insulin.They did not say anything about that.They say the goal for 2hrs is 120 or below.At 1hr is 140 or below.

I would like to know how to match.When im high I never know how much to give so I try 10-20 depending on what the number is.Of its over 200 then I do 20 if its less then its between 10-15

It sounds like your very insulin ressistant which is pretty commom in GD and in latter pregancy ( not sure how far along you are) As a starting point an "average" diabetic will use equal to around 1/4 there weight in insulin and 1/2 that of a base insulin..
So I'll take me and I'm not skinny at all I'm around 190 currently 1/4 of this is 47.5 say 47 1/2 of that is 23.5 (lets say 24) soo it would be expected that somone of my weight with normal insulin sensitivity would require about 24 units of a base insulin divided or not and around another 24 units a day of a bolus insulin to cover meals.. This though is just a very crude guide those more sensitive will use less (I use 18 units of base split into 2 shots) other require much more.
A simple starting method in discovering your carb to insulin is the 500 rule take you TDD of insulin (include all types) and divide my 500 so say your using 50 units a day.. 500/50 = 10 so if that works out you would need to take 1 unit of insulin for every 10 carbs you eat.
To find you correction factor do you TDD of insulin and divide into 1800 so say 1800/50 =36 meaning if your too high 1 unit of insulin will lower you about 36 points.
I know it sounds confusing as as a GD you may very well require more but those swings are not fun to have. This site may help explain it a little more http://www.fpnotebook.com/Endo/Pharm...nInslnDsng.htm NOT a doctor so don't go messing with your insulin with out your endos appoval but understanding insulin helps a lot.

Deanna


----------



## octobermom

FWIW I asked my end why test at 1 hour when pregnant since I can often still be at my goal by the 2 hour. She just said that it was so I can gage the max sugars the baby was being exposed to.. So if I'm soaring at 300 at 1 hour even if I'm at 120 by two thats still not good. I have noticed that some foods that weren't issues before do cause a faster imedient rise these days but I'll often still have enough insulin to bring it down by two hours.. So I'm kinda doing both.. If its a new food/meal since becoming pregnant especially a higher carb then I'm testing the one hour and seeing how my body is doing with it if I know I wait...

Deanna


----------



## siennaflower

Ok, so I'm on my second day checking my numbers, and I've got a question. Yesterday my numbers were great but this morning I had a 144 after breakfast. Now, I ended up falling back asleep







right after eating because dd wasn't up yet, would that inactivity cause a high number like that? I had a half a ww bagel (25 carbs) with cream cheese and a little less than 1/2 a cup of 2% milk (5 carbs) so I was right at 30 carbs which is my goal for breakfast.


----------



## Pandme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Siennaflower* 
Ok, so I'm on my second day checking my numbers, and I've got a question. Yesterday my numbers were great but this morning I had a 144 after breakfast. Now, I ended up falling back asleep







right after eating because dd wasn't up yet, would that inactivity cause a high number like that? I had a half a ww bagel (25 carbs) with cream cheese and a little less than 1/2 a cup of 2% milk (5 carbs) so I was right at 30 carbs which is my goal for breakfast.

I would definitely try to move around a bit after eating. Just stuff like chores or laundry and it will make a difference.


----------



## ZoraP

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Siennaflower* 
Ok, so I'm on my second day checking my numbers, and I've got a question. Yesterday my numbers were great but this morning I had a 144 after breakfast. Now, I ended up falling back asleep







right after eating because dd wasn't up yet, would that inactivity cause a high number like that? I had a half a ww bagel (25 carbs) with cream cheese and a little less than 1/2 a cup of 2% milk (5 carbs) so I was right at 30 carbs which is my goal for breakfast.

You may find that this is too many carbs for breakfast (many women find breakfast the hardest meal of the day), and you may also find that the bagel is the problem (I personally really can't eat bread at all, even nice homemade fiber-rich ww bread). Try getting some activity after breakfast but if your numbers stay high think about lowering your carbs and raising your protein (how about an egg or some nuts with yogurt?) and see if that helps.


----------



## TexasMum

The diabetes nutritionist has my meal plan set at 15g carbs for breakfast so that rules out pretty much any bread. Yogurt and sausage or sausage and egg and a cup of milk is usually what I do.


----------



## siennaflower

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandme* 
I would definitely try to move around a bit after eating. Just stuff like chores or laundry and it will make a difference.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZoraP* 
You may find that this is too many carbs for breakfast (many women find breakfast the hardest meal of the day), and you may also find that the bagel is the problem (I personally really can't eat bread at all, even nice homemade fiber-rich ww bread). Try getting some activity after breakfast but if your numbers stay high think about lowering your carbs and raising your protein (how about an egg or some nuts with yogurt?) and see if that helps.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *TexasMum* 
The diabetes nutritionist has my meal plan set at 15g carbs for breakfast so that rules out pretty much any bread. Yogurt and sausage or sausage and egg and a cup of milk is usually what I do.

Thank you for the feed back. I'm going to figure out something to replace the bagel tomorrow morning and see if it makes a difference.

Zora I totally get how most women see breakfast as the hardest meal of the day. I normally graze in the morning so this is a big change for me.


----------



## LionessMom

i totally hate eggs for breakfast. it seems wrong. lol. nauseating even. i want toast with suugar and cinnamon. i can have 2 slices with tea. then get up right away and do 20 min of housework and i test below 129. i think i am getting the hang of it now. as long as i eat reasinably then get up and move for 20 min (fold laundry, do dishes, etc) then i test fine with in the 1 hour mark. so i save all my housework for right after eating lol. then i rest before eating again. i am starting to feel better too. i have more energy and feel motivated more. i was getting stagnant with not wanting to do anything. i am sure that that didnt help. i also found that if i drink a small glass of milk in the middle of the night (when i get up to pee) i test fine in the morning AND have no ketones.


----------



## andiamomama

Hi, would anyone have any recommendations on how to help/support a friend who was just diagnosed with GD? Special meals I could make and freeze? Inviting her for walks? Please respond in this forum or PM me, I would appreciate any help you kind folks have to offer.








Dawn in WI


----------



## pjs

I'm 32 weeks and tested my blood glucose this morning. Fasting was 108 (I tested at 6:15 am and had last eaten around 6 pm the prior evening) and 2 hr after 50 grams of sugar was 97. Is it likely my fasting was high because it was so long in between meals? Should I eat a bedtime snack and retest tomorrow am?


----------



## LionessMom

i have to eat every 3 hours, once right before bed and then once between midnight and 3 am. then i am fine and all my tests come back right. i have to eat at least 3 carbs choices for meals and 2 for snacks including the midnight one.


----------



## Junegoddess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjs* 
I'm 32 weeks and tested my blood glucose this morning. Fasting was 108 (I tested at 6:15 am and had last eaten around 6 pm the prior evening) and 2 hr after 50 grams of sugar was 97. Is it likely my fasting was high because it was so long in between meals? Should I eat a bedtime snack and retest tomorrow am?

I have tried so hard to research this issue, and never feel like I've really figured it out.

My fasting numbers stink... often over 100 these days. Pregnant, non-pregnant, that fasting number is my bad one. After meals my numbers are FINE. Marvelous. Almost too low unless I really had a ridiculous amount of carbs. (The GD screen is a ridiculous amount of carbs, in my opinion, and I barely passed this last time... have to retest in a few weeks.)

Some theories on high fasting numbers:
That is reflects a middle of the night LOW, that your body overcompensates for by releasing sugar from it's storage spot in the liver. If you wake up around 2 or 3 am, test your blood sugar. If it's low, you'll know you probably need to start having a middle of the night snack. If it's high, it doesn't prove anything... it could have been the jolt of sugar from your liver that woke you up.
Some people find that if they lower their carb intake throughout the day, they wake up with better fasting sugars.
Some people find they are sensitive to particular kinds of carbs, like the sugars in milk or grains, and have to severely cut back or eliminate them.

Other people find they'd rather just take insulin at night and not worry about it further.

I've been supplementing with chromium picolinate, and initially it helped my fasting numbers a LOT, but as my pregnancy progresses (22 weeks now), my numbers are creeping up again.


----------



## ellairiesmom

My morning fasting #s have always been my problem as well. Other #s are perfect.

Has anyone else had their A1C checked? I am PCOS/IR & taking my metformin throughout the pregnancy & last month it was 5.4. That is considered very good.

I can't help but wonder about the 15% error rate of the glucometer tests & how in general they are snapshots but not really a true look at your overall blood sugar the way the A1C is...it doesn't factor in the big picture & I wonder if doing an A1C a few times throughout the pregnancy is a better indicator of what is going on? At least when it's time to make a decision about insulin?

I need to do more research & at tomorrow's appt I am going to ask my OB her thoughts on it.

I just think I would have a difficult time allowing her to put me on insulin this time around because of fasting #s when my A1C, the true mark for a regular diabetic is so under control.


----------



## pjs

I ate better dinners for the past two evenings and ended up with morning levels of 100 and 97, so I feel a bit better.


----------



## LionessMom

i noticed that when i cheat on my diet i feel worse. i think my fibro is benefitting from the GD diet. lol.


----------



## cdahlgrd

The amount of exercise I had the day before had a big impact on my fasting numbers. Even 15 minutes of aerobics after dinner would help a lot. I also had to have a good snack in the middle of the night. Almonds worked well for me.


----------



## ZoraP

I've seen a couple of people reference this during the thread, but has anyone else seen her glucose control improve a lot in the last few weeks of pg? I'm 36 wks now and have been able to drop my night-time snack and add in more carbs during meals without sending my numbers through the roof. I wonder what accounts for this change -- I've found nothing in the medical literature I've read that would explain why this happens.

In any case, I'm thankful for it.


----------



## mkpgoddess

Hi, may I join you?

I'm not currently pregnant, but we plan to TTC#2 in January. I had GD with my DD, and was able to keep in under (grumpy...lol) control with diet. Recently, I got a bug up my rear and decided to start checking my blood sugar numbers again. Oh looky, high fasting numbers (99-105) and normal post-prandials (105-115 unless I eat something like Chinese or pizza, then it's 170's; I generally eat high protein, low carb anyway). I'm terrified of what that will mean for this next pregnancy, both with what my numbers will do and what it means for my birth options. Can anyone speak to this?

TIA,

Samantha


----------



## ZoraP

Samantha, you may want to be checked now for glucose intolerance (or "pre-diabetes"), although I think these numbers are still in what's considered "normal" range by most practitioners. I'd probably ask about it anyway, simply because poor glucose control early in a pregnancy can do more harm than the glucose intolerance that doesn't start until the 2nd trimester.

With good control during pregnancy, your birth options *should* be fine, but I know that really varies a lot by practitioner, so it may require some searching on your part.

Good luck!


----------



## ithappened

coming in here for some support









I went into the OB today for my 30-31 week check-up and she was concerned because I have some 'extra amniotic fluid' and the femur, (sp) as well as the head, was measuring ahead by 4-6 weeks, also she said the weight at this point was about 1.8kg (about 4 lbs) which she felt was too high for where I am in my pregnancy.(?)

To be honest, I am a bit scared what exactly this all means (eg = c-section?). I am a huge worrier. and tend to think worst case.

She ordered a OGTT screening for this week and asked me to start eating '6 times a day'. My concern/problem is, I already do graze all day (eating very healthy), I exercise 5-7 times a week a minimum of 40 mins, haven't gained excessive weight (22lb at 31 wk), was at a healthy weight to begin with and I am scared/concerned what this all means if I do/don't have GD (again c-section, major/minor birth defects etc).

What I have read online is with GD you need to increase your exercise and eat better- but if I exercise more, it would be doing 2 hours a day and if I eat better, well, I'm not even sure what that would be as I already follow a really healthy diet. (oatmeal for breakfast, lean proteins/salads, lots of veggies and fruits)

I was a big baby (9+ lbs), my DH was a big baby (9+ lbs), is it possible its just genetic or is something else really wrong?


----------



## LionessMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ithappened* 
coming in here for some support









I went into the OB today for my 30-31 week check-up and she was concerned because I have some 'extra amniotic fluid' and the femur, (sp) as well as the head, was measuring ahead by 4-6 weeks, also she said the weight at this point was about 1.8kg (about 4 lbs) which she felt was too high for where I am in my pregnancy.(?)

To be honest, I am a bit scared what exactly this all means (eg = c-section?). I am a huge worrier. and tend to think worst case.

She ordered a OGTT screening for this week and asked me to start eating '6 times a day'. My concern/problem is, I already do graze all day (eating very healthy), I exercise 5-7 times a week a minimum of 40 mins, haven't gained excessive weight (22lb at 31 wk), was at a healthy weight to begin with and I am scared/concerned what this all means if I do/don't have GD (again c-section, major/minor birth defects etc).

What I have read online is with GD you need to increase your exercise and eat better- but if I exercise more, it would be doing 2 hours a day and if I eat better, well, I'm not even sure what that would be as I already follow a really healthy diet. (oatmeal for breakfast, lean proteins/salads, lots of veggies and fruits)

I was a big baby (9+ lbs), my DH was a big baby (9+ lbs), is it possible its just genetic or is something else really wrong?


it sounds genetic but i am not a doc. i do know that with GD you can not eat oatmeal or cereal of any kind for breakfast. you gotta eat protein with only 30 grams of carbs. fruits are also a source of carbs. with GD you limit carbs. you have to eat a certain amount without going over. carbs are breads, sugars, noodles, grains, fruit, juice, etc.


----------



## Tillypoppy

Hello All,
I've been testing myself for a couple of days now, and of course, trying to figure out what works with my diet. My numbers weren't horrible during my glucose screenings
(137 for the hour glucose and for the three hour glucose my fasting was fine and my 1 and 3 hour were below range, but my 2 hour reading was 161). So I although I was upset that I have GD, I felt these numbers were good enough that I could control it with diet.

This morning I testing my fasting glucose and it was 128! So the nurse who showed my how to use the meter said I could also use my palm. I immediately used my palm to read it again and my reading was 100. I don't understand how these readings taken moments apart can be so different. I called the nurse this morning to ask about it (it was a different nurse than the one that taught me how to use the meter), she was very unhelpful. All she said is that I should always use my finger and never my palm, and if I have a reading like that again I'll have to see an Endocrinologist. Eeek! Now I'm starting to freak out about this (which I know will raise my levels). Why wouldn't I test my palm if the numbers are lower and the other nurse said it was fine? Why are these numbers so crazily different? My meter is a Freestyle Lite if that helps.


----------



## ellairiesmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tillypoppy* 
This morning I testing my fasting glucose and it was 128! So the nurse who showed my how to use the meter said I could also use my palm. I immediately used my palm to read it again and my reading was 100. I don't understand how these readings taken moments apart can be so different. I called the nurse this morning to ask about it (it was a different nurse than the one that taught me how to use the meter), she was very unhelpful. All she said is that I should always use my finger and never my palm, and if I have a reading like that again I'll have to see an Endocrinologist. Eeek! Now I'm starting to freak out about this (which I know will raise my levels). Why wouldn't I test my palm if the numbers are lower and the other nurse said it was fine? Why are these numbers so crazily different? My meter is a Freestyle Lite if that helps.

ok-my friend who works in the meter business (she is a researcher/product testing manager for a leading pharm co) confirmed what you will find if you look around...the meters are typically 15% off. I firmly believe that the future of pregnancy GD testing will be an A1C test every 10-12 weeks, along with meter testing as a guide, but with NO GTT. The A1C bloodwork is a real look at a 3 mos period of the true blood sugar.

That being said, some of the things you can do to try & get a more accurate reading than not are to make sure you wash your hands well before testing & try the best you can not to touch the strip end. I have seen major # changes associated with both these things. I never did a palm read so I can't speak on that but I will ask her if that is ever recommended by the manufacturers.

My issue is my morning fasting. I can never seem to figure out a pattern with specific foods etc but a couple things I have noticed are:
1) what i eat from 7pm on the night before comes into play-if we have a lower carb, higher protein dinner & I don't eat a major carb after 7pm or so, i seem to be ok; (but for some, they need a carb right before bed to be ok-so i guess you gotta play around with it a little to see what your body needs to work)
2) the longer i sleep in without testing, the higher my #'s BUT I do have a spike around 5/6 am, so I would never test that early;

Don't get anxious or worry...you can figure out what works for you. I don't know if an endocrinologist is the proper response? help from a nutritionist would seem more logical to me???


----------



## TexasMum

I have always been told by my diabetes education lady that you should always test on your fingertips because anywhere else is not as accurate. I have had fasting glucose that high. Some days are worse than others. Most of the time it hovers around 97 in the morning but thats with 20 units of Novalin NPH at bedtime. The past week or so it has been around 107 fasting but as pregnancy progresses, numbers get higher and harder to control, for me anyways. You will just have to make some adjustments to your diet/exercise/insulin/all of the above, whatever it is you use. Don't sweat it. It can be frustrating at times. I don't have GD, I have been diabetic my whole life so it doesn't change to GD just because I am pregnant now, but that's what I know.


----------



## Tillypoppy

Thanks for your help. Yes, I washed my hands, but I didn't know about touching the reader part of the strip maybe that was the problem. I'm also new at this and am trying to adjust my diet to fit. I did have a couple of grapes for my after dinner snack. I also took the test at 6:00am, so maybe should wait a bit.


----------



## PaytonPlace

I just found out on Monday that I "failed" the 3 hour GTT and have a diagnosis of GD. I'm supposed to test 4 times daily - one fasting in the morning and then 1 hr after each meal. So far, my after meal numbers have always been under 100 (my goal is to be under 140). I tested the waters today and had pasta alfredo with a side salad for lunch and my 1 hour number was 93. I was pleasantly surprised. My fasting numbers are higher than they're supposed to be. They are supposed to be under 95 and they have been between 95 - 100 but never over 100. I don't mind the diet too much but some days I really want to have a big plate of french toast & syrup just to see what happens. LOL Ugh...only 10 more weeks.


----------



## sunshadow

I just started using the glucose meter and I hate it! (It hurts!) My numbers are no where near high. Usually in the 80's or low 90's. My morning fasting for the last two days has been 68 and 73. I have no risk factors other than my age. I was already pretty much eating the same way before. I don't normally get junky food. I just feel like I am doing all of this for nothing and I wonder if I could have possibly gotten a false positive. I am worried that they will want to do more tests on my baby and give him formula after he is born. I just worry this will mean people are going to freak out more about his birth and I don't think I really have gd. At least not at this point in my pregnancy. That's pretty much what the dietitian told me as well. But, because "I might" later on I have to do all this. Sorry, just a newbie having a hard time with it all.


----------



## newdawnnewday

i was so happy to find this thread. i am going to try to read thru as many posts as i can. i've already seen so much that has put me at ease.

i am EDD jan 12/2010. this is my third child. my last is just 19 months old and i didn't have GD with her nor did i have it 7 1/2 years ago with my firstborn. so far (it's only been 2 weeks!) i've done ok. my post meal numbers are all good. it's my morning fasting number, it's been high pretty much 50% of the time. highest was 121 and they want it under 95. they said i could do everything right and still just not be able to change that fasting number. i was told to wake up earlier to test and then eat (hubby works from home and has been letting me sleep in).

i've also noticed that simply doing balance ball jumping jacks, like bouncing while arm flapping, can dramatically help my number if i've had something naughty. still, being on this kind of eating plan isn't easy for me.

and i have to be successful. my firstborn was c-sec, my 2nd was vbac and i'm hoping for another vbac. my doc was cautiously optimistic with the last vbac so now he's really watching me.

i guess i just needed a place to share my situation and to read thru to hear how the rest of you amazing mamas are dealing with/have dealt with, it.

peace & light.


----------



## lincap

I am 25 weeks along and not feeling very good. My 1 hour test is at 28 weeks.

With DS1 my 1 hour was 3 points below needing 3 hour so MW told me to watch how much OJ I drink etc.

With DS2 I was a few points above cut off but declined the 3 hour and went right to the meter.

Now with baby #3, just in the last few days I am getting that yukky feeling, I had when my #s were too high. My strips are expired but I might try them anyway just to see where I am.

I know my problem is finding ok protein to eat. My DS1 is very allergic to dairy, eggs and peanuts so we do not have those in the house and DS2 who is still nursing is allergic to eggs. I remember from last time the GD diet that was suggested to me was very dairy and egg heavy. And I ate a lot of sausage to compensate.

I want to try to start eating more proteins, less white carbs, I just need help figuring out what to eat for breakfast, snacks etc that doesn't include dairy, egg or peanut. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## shoefairy3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lincap* 
I am 25 weeks along and not feeling very good. My 1 hour test is at 28 weeks.

With DS1 my 1 hour was 3 points below needing 3 hour so MW told me to watch how much OJ I drink etc.

With DS2 I was a few points above cut off but declined the 3 hour and went right to the meter.

Now with baby #3, just in the last few days I am getting that yukky feeling, I had when my #s were too high. My strips are expired but I might try them anyway just to see where I am.

I know my problem is finding ok protein to eat. My DS1 is very allergic to dairy, eggs and peanuts so we do not have those in the house and DS2 who is still nursing is allergic to eggs. I remember from last time the GD diet that was suggested to me was very dairy and egg heavy. And I ate a lot of sausage to compensate.

I want to try to start eating more proteins, less white carbs, I just need help figuring out what to eat for breakfast, snacks etc that doesn't include dairy, egg or peanut. Anyone have any ideas?

beans? legumes?

Cooked chicken, tuna and crackers


----------



## EFriend

Looking for support and hugs!

This is my second pregnancy (c-section scheduled 1/26/10). I knew before my 1 hour glucose test that I had gestational diabetes again. How? I was out to lunch with my type 2 diabetic mother and started shaking and feeling really off... took my blood sugar with her meter half way through lunch:*355!* I called my OBGYN in shock that is was SO high. They had me fast for 4 hours and take my blood sugar every 2. It finally went down to 144. Needless to say they moved up my glucose testing. Went through both the one hour and the three hour, thank goodness I didn't almost pass out with either this time, and took my own blood sugars during as well (CHEATER! lol) so it was no surprise when they said I had GD.

Now to the "and worse." About three weeks ago I tried to get my doctor to help me manage my blood sugar levels because counting carbs and 3 meetings with a dietitian wasn't helping this time. My average has been around 160-180. Finally today, after faxing in and calling in to the office worried and crying...starving too, they put me on glyburide. (still waiting for it to be filled 5 hours later!) I have been "starving myself" to keep my sugars down below 200 because they refused to put me on any medication to help me (thus me calling their office crying saying I needed food for nutrition and energy). On top of it all, they are now having me come in twice a week for non stress tests, ultrasounds, and a normal visit. (My poor two year old daughter in tow!) The nurse even had the guts to give me a lecture of being "more careful of how many carbs I have been eating, and from where! I officially think I know more than she does!









Anyways, just hoping that things start going the right way. I am now stressed about getting off the glyburide in time to breastfeed, and of the risk of low blood sugars (starving myself has left less room in my tummy for food and my appetite is nada!)

Has ANYONE else had a similar experience?


----------



## Thandiwe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFriend* 
I have been "starving myself" to keep my sugars down. The nurse even had the guts to give me a lecture of being "more careful of how many carbs I have been eating, and from where!"

I can relate. I am very borderline, not quite bad enough to be diagnosed, but I had an 11.2 pound baby last time and my self-monitoring numbers are close. I spent a week a bit ago watching my carbs almost obsessively. I charted too too much and watched my calories too too much, and I lost weight and was starving as well. I also definitely know how judgemental it can be. My last pregnancy, I was flat out told my child was so big because I just couldn't stop eating protein. I use mw's, but I have found that no matter where you go, there can be so much judgement. Like I haven't felt guilty about this already! Like I haven't been thinking about it! Jeez, some people.

((hugs)) I do know how it feels. Our situations are different, but I can relate to you.


----------



## Thandiwe

Q to anyone:

I am in a position where I need to be monitoring my sugar often every day. However, I can't afford the test strips. I bought a One Touch Ultra Mini this past summer before I had any clue about monitors or strips or anything. Just bought it blind off the shelf. Now I'm finding I can't get strips from another maker, just One Touch. I'm in need of refills for the first time, and the prices I'm getting at our local superstores are nearly $1 a strip. I can't afford that, since I really need to be testing several times a day.

Is there a generic I can use for this meter, or is there a different meter I can use that will allow me to use cheap generic strips? We are really struggling financially already; it's hard to justify shelling out a bunch of money on test strips when it's hard to keep groceries in the house, ykwim?

Any options??


----------



## AnnieNimIty

I had a Dr.s appointment to follow up the standard GD test they give you (the 1 hour). I am 30 weeks. I took it last week. As I have been reading through this thread I am beginning to realize that my Dr. gave me no useful information.
I asked him what the numbers were. He said that the threshold for GD started at 7.7, and I was an 8.3.... In relation to what! I asked him about diet, he told me that if the 2 hour test was positive that I would talk to a dietitian. He also said that I might have to go on insulin for this. He didn't even talk about diet and exercise....

Argh... This brings up another frustration, not his fault obviously, but my fault.... I was obese when I was pregnant with my first daughter... No problems for the whole pregnancy, vaginal birth with an epidural and an epis. But he has watched the weight pack on since then. Never said anything. And now I have been talking to him about diet and exercise he says, well, lets just deal with that after the baby is born.

Having a baby is a big change, I need help before that as I don't know if I can manage so many changes at once.

He dropped the GD on me so quick that I didn't have a chance to talk to him about the anti-depressants like I wanted to. I am pretty sure it is PPD flowing into pregnancy depression, which will be PPD again.... It has gotten so bad that I don't want to go to church anymore because being around large amounts of people freaks me out... I have to step out of the room to catch my breath to be able to deal. Which is terribly funny to me now because of how much I USED to love being around people.







<--- how much I loved being around people.

I hate Canada... I want to move back to Colorado.









Sorry for the rambling.. I think I am more upset about this than I thought.


----------



## greenluv

Just checking in to see if anyone on this thread is still active. It's taken me a week to read all 1,000 + replies on here but I've learned SO much. I still have a long way to go in this pg so I'm hopping on board.


----------



## ellairiesmom

With DD#1 (b 9/24/07) I went off my metformin (PCOS Insulin Resist) during the pregnancy, gained 50 lbs, failed the 3 hr & was diagnosed with GD. EFW at approx 38 weeks was 9lbs. She did end up being 9 1/2 lbs. C sec after FTP.

I am going for a VBAC this time...am 32 weeks. I am especially wanting to at least try labor again-even if it means a little bit of pit at 41 weeks-I just really don't want a scheduled section.

This pregnancy, OB said to stay on my metformin, skip GTT & just monitor my sugars-especially my am fastings since those are my issues. We have also been taking my A1C (true blood glucose) every 10-12 weeks.

A1C has been 5.4 which is really, really good. Everything had been great up till last week. My sugars were good & I had only gained 17lbs. But between 29 & 31 week appt, I gained 3 lbs & my #s started to climb. There was even some sugar in my urine for the 1st time. But my A1C came back again Fri as a 5.4.

I hurt my back 10 days ago & haven't been able to walk at all. And since Thanksgiving, I have been a little bad-family get togethers, holiday parties etc. So I am reeling it in & going hard core diet wise now.

What I am concerned about is that OB wants a 34 week EFW U/S. She is so smart, so on board with so much of what I come to her with in terms of "non medical" thinking etc. But she still thinks an EFW has some accuracy??? I am googling & coming up with some studies done by the Academy of Ob/Gyns that show that only accuracy they have found is in diabetics whose blood sugar was NOT under control. But am I considered out of control now that I can't get my AM #s down? I haven't tried anything other than waking up & taking them the past 2 weeks. I am going to start trying the wake up in middle of night & have a spoonful of PB etc stuff starting tonight.

I really want to avoid insulin because insulin, combined with some high EFW they come up with, could ruin my chances of her letting me go past 40 weeks. As of now, she had been saying she was ok with letting me go to 41 weeks & maybe a couple days but she would want to see my cervix doing something before considering a tiny bit of pit at that point & she doesn't want a potentially big baby.

Advice on getting the AM #s back down? I am running anywhere between 90 & 115 the past 2 weeks.

Any other thoughts????


----------



## Rita0110

Hi
This is my first pregnancy and I have PCOS. I have been on 1000mg of metformin everyday throught my pregnancy. However I failed my 1 hr GD test with 250 . The Ob/Gyn says I may already have type 2 diabetes before I started my pregnancy.
Has anyone failed the GD test being on metformin?


----------



## Rita0110

I forgot to mention the test was taken on my 27th week.


----------



## ellairiesmom

Hi there,

I am also PCOS & Ins Res. I didn't stay on my metformin for pregnancy #1 & ended up on insulin during the last month due to elevated morning fasting #s (my post prand are always fine), a big baby, a stalled labor & a c-section.

I stayed on my metformin for my 2nd (1500/day) pregnancy & they let me skip my GTT so I can't speak to that but the GTT is a really strange test & a lot of ask of a pregnant body to begin with so I didn't want any part of it this time. I did agree to fax my #s weekly to my OB instead. MORE IMPORTANTLY, we checked my A1C (a more accurate/true reflection of avg blood sugar over a 12 week span) every 10 weeks or so & it was incredible. 5.4 every time we checked. My morning fastings still crept up toward the end, but the baby stayed small/avg size & I got my vbac. I think monitoring the A1C helped everyone feel more comfortable that I wasn't necessarily type 2.

Feel free to PM me with any questions & congrats!!!


----------



## Rita0110

Thanks for you reply ellairiesmom!!
I started monoriting the blood sugar levels today and I got 95 which is the limit for fasting sugar level. Does anyone have tips as to how to keep this number low? I ate my snack at 10.00p.m and took my test at 10.30 am


----------



## ellairiesmom

no prob rita!

try taking your am fastings earlier than 10:30 am. i had to play around with it but found that my body was releasing insulin when i went so long without eating. my best #s at the end when it's the hardest for me were eating a hard boiled egg at night, in bed, right before falling asleep & then testing 8-9 hrs later for fasting. i also ended up having to keep an egg on ice for in the middle of the night (last 6 weeks of pregnancy)-it really helped my am's get down under 90.

lots of eggs!!!!! lol


----------



## tribord

Rita- I have found that the nights I exercise (I just walk) in the evening my #s are lower in the morning. Hard to find the time and energy, though.


----------



## bethany42309

Just wondering if anyone is still out there???

I had borderline GD with my first pregnancy and am now 22w5d into my second pregnancy. I'm expecting the sugar problems to arise again. I have my sugar test in 4 1/2 weeks. I'm kinda freakin' out even though I've been through this before. Reading all the previous posts has made me feel a little better, don't feel so alone anymore.


----------



## lifeguard

Maybe we can start a new thread? This one is so cumbersome & old but I think it would be great to have a spot.


----------



## bethany42309

Yeah it'd be nice to have other women to talk to about all this mess. Totally stressin'!


----------



## lifeguard

Ok - I'll start a new thread - take a look for it!


----------



## SeattleMolly

I had my 1-hour, 50g glucose test, and my results were 200. My Dr. said I skip the 3-hour and go directly to nutritional counseling. Based on the score, she determined I have GD. Does this sound right to everyone? Should I insist on the 3 hour?


----------



## Plummeting

With a number that high, I imagine you have GD. The cut off is 130-140, depending on what number your doctor chooses. Here's a good article on what's normal in pregnancy: http://diabetesupdate.blogspot.com/2011/10/normal-blood-sugars-in-pregnancy.html

Quote:


> *AVERAGE BLOOD SUGARS IN NORMAL PREGNANT WOMEN*
> *Fasting: 70.9 ± 7.8 mg/dl (3.94 mmol/L ± .43)
> One Hour Post Meal: 108.9 ± 12.9 mg/dl (6.05 ± .72 mmol/L)
> Two Hours Post Meal: 99.3 ±10.2 mg/dl (5.52 ± .57 mmol/L )*
> 
> *.....*
> 
> *RECOMMENDED MAXIMUM BLOOD SUGARS FOR PREGNANT WOMEN WITH DIABETES
> Fasting: 79 mg/dl (4.4 mmol/L)
> One Hour After Meals: 122 mg/dl (6.8 mmol/L)
> Two Hours After Meals: 110 m/gdl (6.1 mmol/L)*


If you read the article, those were based on studies non-diabetic pregnant women who weren't eating any special diets. No matter what they ate, their bg never got into the 200s. I don't know. If it means lots of interventions for you and the baby, then I guess I'd try to talk him/her into the 3 hour, just to be sure, but if your doc is going to base any interventions on how well you're able to control your bg, then I'd just go for the diet and try really hard to keep it under control. I'm pretty sure that when numbers are that high, it's almost a guarantee, though. I'm sorry. I know it sucks.  I have it this time, too, just based on monitoring myself at home. I've been able to keep it perfect just following a good diet and exercise program though.


----------



## lifeguard

Personally I'd be ok with it, in fact we did the same for my 2nd pregnancy & I went into it hoping I'd fail spectacularly for this reason (I knew I was gd but they insisted on protocol) - the 3 hour sucks.


----------



## faithsstuff

If I had gd during my last pregnancy is there any chance I won't this time around? Someone please have a magical supplement.


----------



## lifeguard

faithstuff - I had hoped the same but I still did get it the 2nd time. My ob was not surprised. I did find I didn't have as severely the 2nd time but I was much more knowledgeable with my diet.


----------



## lady1297

Is there a new thread? I didn't see one.

I have GD and am having some push back from my diabetes clinic to go on insulin. My morning numbers are in the lower 90's through 110 this morning. Vary a lot. Then the breakfast numbers can be normal (under 130) or just over, highest being one time at 140.

The other numbers I can keep low by taking a walk, but it's just not possible in the a.m. with the kids scheudles. Well, I guess it would be if I walked them to school, but every day isn't always nice enough for that. And I'm 32 weeks pregnant...I really don't WANT to walk 3 times a day right after meals then come home and clean up after meals and be present to my kids. I just don't have it in me. I guess I'm whinning a bit, but does anyone have suggestions? I am supposed to see the dietician on Wednesday, but it is just not going to work for 8 a.m. with three children who need to be in school between 8:30 and 9. They were less than accomodating for me (this is my first dietician visit in 4 weeks after the initial one. And at that first visit, she kept telling me to eat 'this or that or this or that" and most of it was not stuff we eat (we are highly perimeter shoppers with few processed foods thrown in. So I left frustrated). I saw that exercise before bed may help (gah, one more 'walk") or to eat something in the middle of the night? Thoughts??


----------



## ellairiesmom

I only have a sec but wanted to say that if medication becomes necessary, see if metformin is an option over insulin. Metformin has not seemed to be as much of an issue in creating the larger babies like insulin has been linked to & it is in a pill form. Much easier to deal with.

Yes-for awhile, certain snacks at midnight & late evening ex helped my AM fasting #s & I know we'd like to think we can control it & avoid medications but the fact is, some women have blood sugar that needs a little. You can try all the tricks but if they don't work, and your high blood sugar is posing a risk to your baby, a little metformin is not a big deal.

I had GD with both. Did insulin the last 2 mos with DD1 because my AM fasting could not be controlled any longer with diet & ex. She was almost 10lbs & I ended up with the section after a long labor. With DD2, I took metformin the entire pregnancy, never had any insulin & she was 7 lbs, 8oz and I got my VBAC. Obviously, there is more to it than this, but I believe metformin was a major factor 2nd time around.


----------



## Plummeting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellairiesmom*
> 
> I only have a sec but wanted to say that if medication becomes necessary, see if metformin is an option over insulin. Metformin has not seemed to be as much of an issue in creating the larger babies like insulin has been linked to & it is in a pill form. Much easier to deal with.


Insulin does NOT "create the larger babies". In fact, insulin doesn't even cross the placenta. The reason women who need insulin are more likely to have bigger babies than women who manage on metformin alone is because needing insulin is a sign that their blood sugar is less well-controlled. It's the blood sugar that causes the bigger babies, not the insulin.


----------



## lady1297

This is kind of a side question, but will the check the size of the baby before worrying so much about how big? I've had a 9 lb 6 oz baby, big babies don't really scare me much (though he did have shoulder dystocia and meconium in the water because he was stressed by 2 weeks of 'trying' to get out and not making it. OB didnt' seem worried about baby's size last time around, so i wasn't so worried. Are there other concerns? They warned me of maybe needing to give baby glucose which I already told them won't happen unless sugar levels are dramatically low, I'll breastfeed and they can retest as much as they want (they tried that with my other son and breastfeeding raised his levels to 'normal' rather easily).

Other than size, what is the concern really? Are there studies of how "abnormal" the levels should be to affect the baby's size? Mine really are with 5 or 6 points of where they want them, I'm personally not as worried as the diabetes clinic seems to be. I think they are pretty darn close (97 rather than under 95 for example, or 131 rather than under 130).


----------



## Plummeting

Other concerns:

Takes longer for lungs to mature

Increased risk of respiratory distress syndrome

Polycythemia (too many red blood cells, which can cause all kinds of other problems)

Reduced iron stores, increasing risk of infection throughout the first year of life

There's are the ones I know of, and those actually concern me more than the baby's size.

I don't know if there are studies showing what BGs cause macrosomia. I would imagine that would be hard to pinpoint, since babies come in all different sizes anyway. There is new research showing that shoulder dystocia is much better predicted by measuring the baby's abdominal circumference and something else - I don't remember what. You should be able to find it if you google.


----------



## lady1297

Any shot you can point me in the direction of those studies ? I google it and find the "baby will be big, increases mom's risk of diabetes" generic answers.


----------



## Plummeting

Which studies are you referring to? Just google something like "gestational diabetes risks to fetus" or something like that. You should get a ton of links mentioning everything I said - not studies, just informational articles and such. The shoulder dystocia studies are looking at abdominal circumference compared to the diameter of the head, I think. I think this one might be the one I originally read, but I read the full text somewhere. It may have been a different one, but here's this abstract anyway: http://journals.lww.com/greenjournal/Abstract/1996/07000/Sonographic_Prediction_of_Shoulder_Dystocia_in.3.aspx

I really haven't seen any exact cut off for any negative outcome, because I don't think there can be one. They've found that the risk increases the higher your blood sugar is, even in women whose blood sugar is considered normal. So for every little bit higher your blood sugar is, your risk of those things increases a little bit. There's no exact cut off. A woman with normal blood sugar that tends to run 115 an hour after meals and 75 fasting is going to have a slightly higher risk for a macrosomic baby than a woman whose tends to be 110 an hour after meals and 70 fasting, but those are both completely normal. Basically, you just have to try to keep it as close to normal as you can, while still eating as much as you need to eat. I think I posted a couple weeks ago what "normal" really is during pregnancy. Average is around 110 one hour after a meal, around 100 two hours after, and around 71 fasting. However, because there is normal variation in what non-diabetic woman experience, the newest recommendations (which I don't think many doctors are following) is to try to keep it 122 or less an hour after meals, 110 or less two hours after, and 80 or less fasting.  It's possible that the reason most doctors aren't following those recs is because they would increase the number of women who needed medication or insulin by a LOT. Currently, they say most women can control GD (keep to the doc's recommended targers) with diet and exercise. If they adopt those recommendations I just listed, I doubt that would be the case any longer. I think most people are still being told under 130-140 an hour after meals and under 95-100 fasting. Personally, if my numbers are higher than the above recommendations, I'm okay with it, but if they're higher than the old ones that most docs are using, then I'm really not.


----------



## folkgirl

I have used a combination of insulin and Metformin for three pregnancies. In all of my pregnancies, my fasting glucose has been the most troublesome number. We are currently having the best results increasing the met (insulin giving so-so results) but there's only so much farther we can go with that, and i still have 4 months left of pregnancy.

I was very reluctant to go on insulin at first, but I have long since made peace with it. I cried when they first showed me how to make the injections. I can't be a judge of whether any individual does or doesn't require it (and I have to say, fastings in the 90s-110 would make me happy, mine tend to be higher than that and we are constantly fighting it with meds), but I will say that the way I look at it, you do what you have to do to achieve that control. I have heard it said that GD w/insulin is the same as being "uncontrolled," but my doctors don't consider it that way. They consider it controlled, but controlled with medication. Again, not saying that you need it, but that for me if I didn't take the insulin/met mine would certainly be uncontrolled because diet/exercise alone don't work for me. And for the record, my last baby was a VBAC and I am planning my second VBAC for August. I don't consider either of my babies to be particularly huge. They were 7-10 and 8-11.

Good luck!


----------



## Plummeting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *folkgirl*
> I have heard it said that GD w/insulin is the same as being "uncontrolled," but my doctors don't consider it that way. They consider it controlled, but controlled with medication. Again, not saying that you need it, but that for me if I didn't take the insulin/met mine would certainly be uncontrolled because diet/exercise alone don't work for me.


I wonder why they use that term, too. I'm sure it must suck having to do injections and take the meds (I haven't needed anything, so I'm just imagining) but it's not such a big deal or so unsafe that it's worth considering it some out of control situation just because a woman needs medication or insulin. The meds and insulin work, so problem solved.


----------



## lifeguard

There is a newer thread around here somewhere...

Just wanted to jump in & mention that not all care providers will use meds - some jump immediately to insulin if diet doesn't do it. So the idea that insulin is somehow an indication that the gd is harder to control is not necessarily correct. Fwiw - I used insulin with both of my pregnancies & I actually found it easier than the meds 'cause we could make little changes as the pregnancy progressed to address the small changes. The complications that can come with gd are because of uncontrolled bs. It's the high bs that cause the problems NOT the meds/insulin used to control it.


----------



## jabottom

I was diagnosed with GD during my first pregnancy. The only BS not controlled by diet/exercise was my fasting sugar. The dietician immediately put me on insulin one shot before bed to control the fasting and it worked with no issues. I asked about metformin but was told that because diabetes runs in my family they were not going to even let me try it. At the time I was not informed about the reprecussions of being on insulin. After my baby was born the hospital policy was that my baby be taken away for 3 hours immediately after birth for sugar observations. Even my midwife asked if there was any way around it and they could check sugars with baby in my room and the answer was no. This was devastating to me and the hardest thing I had to endure with the birth of my first child.

I am now pregnant with my second child (28 weeks currently) and have been diagnosed with GD again (not surpisingly). I am on a mission to avoid insulin if possible because I don't want my baby taken away after birth again, and my midwives practice will require an OB to deliver if I go on insulin so I cannot have my midwife attend my birth. To give myself a better chance of avoiding insulin I have switched the dietician and high risk Dr to a different city a couple of hours away to a more knowledgeable, flexible staff. They put me on glyburide at night to control my fasting sugars and it has mostly worked. I have had two fasting sugars over the past two weeks that are out of range (both 103 when typically with the glyburide I have been running b/t 78-90. I consistantly eat the same bedtime snack at the same time every night before going to bed and take the glyburide at the same time every night to try and regulate but that doesn't seem to matter. Has anyone else had such variations in fasting even on glyburide? They still have the option of adding metformin if they need to in order to help control so I am pretty confident that I won't have to do insulin but I guess we will see.

Also they told me up front that their GD patients they do not allow to go beyond 39 weeks so I feel like I am up against a deadline already. With my first child they were going to induce at 39 weeks too but I went into labor the night before I was to be induced so it worked out.....but that added stress of having to make the baby come early I am not looking forward to. Is it pretty common for the 39 week induction? Has anyone had success in getting their Dr's to let them go to term? My last baby was 7 lb 7 oz so perfectly normal size.......


----------



## folkgirl

*Jabottom*, I'm so sorry your baby was taken away from you for three hours. I understand how heartbreaking that can be. I experienced the same thing with my oldest. It was more because I had a c-section than because of my GD, but she was healthy so there was really no excuse. My vaginally-born baby never left my side, and of course they can do the sugar checks in the room. It's a heel prick and it takes all of a minute. Between the birth of my two daughters I also researched the correct procedure for a heel prick. My first daughter was pricked without warming her heel first, which is both more uncomfortable for her and can cause false readings. Second daughter, I insisted on a heel warmer. I am sure they thought I was some kind of control freak, but I didn't want to risk false results because the first time around a BORDERLINE low blood sugar led to much freaking out and formula pushing.

I hate to say this, but no matter what i would be prepared (and have your partner be prepared) to put your foot down and say "I do not consent" when necessary. Your baby is YOUR baby. They can't taken him or her away from you without your permission. They might not like it, but it's true. And even if you successfully avoid insulin, it's possible that they could find some other reason to take the baby. Some hospitals just like to do it, or they're just inconsistent in that way--it may depends on who is working and a bunch of other things you can't control. Women in my ICAN group have a lot of experience in this area so it's something that I was prepared to do the second time around, although luckily I didn't need to. Our back-up plan was if we just couldn't refuse separation from me (like they had an actual reason to be concerned and not just "we need to check sugars") then my DH was not to leave baby's side. That way at least we could make sure there were no procedures done or supplements given without his consent.

As far as going past 39 weeks--I am pregnant now and my provider does not induce at 39 weeks. I have bi-weekly fetal monitoring (BPPs and NSTs) for most of my third trimester and as long as my baby is looking okay, I remain pregnant. As it happens I went into spontaneous labor at 39 weeks last time, anyway, but I was fully prepared to go to 42. Now of course having a supportive provider makes it a lot easier for me in this instance. I don't have to refuse anything. I would definitely start an on-going conversation about it with your provider. I would ask him to show you the evidence that supports a 39 week induction in a well-controlled gestational diabetic. I have asked for this info from a perinatalogist before and she admitted the evidence wasn't really there, she just felt more comfortable with that recommendation. I think that it is a personal bias that a lot of providers have. And again, if you feel up to it--well, no one can make you show up for that induction (or even schedule it). They can strongly advise it and try to talk you into it, but they can't come to your house and apply prostaglandins to your cervix or hook-up pit. Given that my induction with my first daughter led to a c-section, I sometimes wish I hadn't shown up.


----------



## lifeguard

jabotton - glyburide was awful for me - made my numbers really unpredictable. fwiw - I ended up using insulin with both of my pregnancies & was never separated from my baby, so this is a hospital policy thing. I would definitely be having discussions ahead if time on this issue. And like folkgirl, we had a strict rule that if baby did need to leave me than dh would be glued to that baby.


----------



## jabottom

Thank you so much for the information! I need all of the help I can get! I spoke with the head nurse at the hospital I am going to deliver at and they were very helpful. As long as I stay only on glyburide and the baby does not have any low sugar readings baby can stay at my side. And if for any reason the baby requires going to the nursury the my husband will be able to go with the baby.

Got a great report from my high risk Dr and he said unless something goes haywire that I don't need to go back! I am really excited! And nowhere in the report to my midwife (I ased for a copy) does it mention the 39 week induction so I think as long as I keep my mouth shut I won't be faced with induction!

Thanks again for the information!


----------



## iixivboots

I'm bumping this...

I failed my 1 hour with a 137.

I should get my 3 hour results tomorrow, I am not optimistic. I had a terrible reaction after hour 1 and almost passed out, was drenched a in a cold sweat. I know 137 isn't a very high number for the 1 hour, but I have been previously diagnosed with insulin resistance, and both my parents have type II.

My biggest concern is what my OBs policies are about induction (should've asked before now) and what hospital policies are about taking baby away for testing, insisting on formula supplementation, etc.

I also am a bit stressed about trying to follow any diet. I'm about 30 weeks now, and my reflux has been so bad in the past few days that I am just trying to eat whatever sounds mild to control that.


----------



## Plummeting

Bootsvalentine, personally, if I already knew I had insulin resistance and then I got a borderline reading on either of the tests, I would move straight to home monitoring. It is NOT true that you can't develop GD after 28 weeks. Some people do, and it's all along a continuum, so you could have high blood sugar 3 weeks from now, and you want to know if you do or not, IMO.


----------



## HassaBella

I just found this in the middle of last night, and I'm so glad I did. I needed to hear the stuff about remembering they can't take the baby away from you in the hospital. I know I've got a battle ahead of me and the more support and information I have at my hands the better shape I'll be in. I'll tell y'all about me and then I have a couple of questions perhaps someone can help with.

I am 26w with my third pregnancy (it will be my second child, I lost one). My daughter was 10lbs 6.5oz born via scheduled C at 41w 1d. I was pushed into the C being told that she was too big, would never come on her own, if I did go into labor she would be hurt and have lasting effects. I bf her in recovery and then she was taken away (my husband went with her) for a couple of hours. I was told her blood sugar dropped and they had to give her formula, we were never asked, I was never asked to feed her. Dr. put her on formula supplementation for a couple of weeks until I saw a specialist who told me there was no reason for it. Because of her size I was tested at 20w for GD. Failed the 2 hour and was sent to a nutritionist/endocrinologist. They have me monitoring BS levels but they have not been high enough to warrant insulin. I am overweight and because of that I have to go to a special ultrasound office (better machine). Here's where the big problems start. As soon as they found out I was GD it became we'll need to see you every two weeks, you need a fetal echocardiogram, you don't have GD you have pre-diabetes. They at first claimed they were basing this on three things- high weight, GD, and a high hemoglobin h1c. I found out my hh1c was 5.7 (not high at all) , and as for GD it's only been the one failed GTT, so really it's just cuz I'm fat. Since they no longer had the medical reason for the fetal echo., they scheduled me for a regular ultrasound but did the fetal anyways, telling me not to worry that they wouldn't charge me for it.

So my questions are: Does anyone know of any research showing that GD can legitimately be tested for at 20w? That I don't have diabetes!!! Also, do we know from research the bf will help a little one's BS? I bf my girl til she was 2.5 and I don't want anything to screw us up this time around. Also, has anyone had any luck working with a doula for labor with a big baby? I'm thinking having one in my pocket might help if they begin with c-section ori induction bs.

Sorry, this is so long! I truly appreciate the support and hearing everyone's story!


----------



## iixivboots

Hi, sorry this thread isn't that active, but maybe some people will pop back up. You can also join our plus size mamas group in social groups, we had a GD discussion although varying experiences.

I don't see HOW they can tell you it's prediabetes and not GD when you're pregnant. I heard that early testing is common with people they consider high risk, I was but I changed docs and did my testing at 28 weeks like everyone else. The thing about testing early is that they will most likely make you do it again if you pass. What I read is that your blood sugar is likely to be worse later in pregnancy. I do think they will consider a 20 week test 'legitimate' but I really question that prediabetes diagnosis, makes no sense unless you have labs from before you were pregnant that were high.

Good luck! Especially hope you get some answers about the BFing and make sure your baby can stay with you after birth. xoxo

You might want to check out the baby center community boards, plus size and pregnant and pregnant with diabetes. That board is definitely not as crunchy as mothering, but there's a huge community of plus size pregnant women.

http://community.babycenter.com/groups/a425315


----------



## deltachristy

Hi I'm new here








I was wondering if anyone else's blood sugars spiked all of a sudden one day? I'm 32 weeks pg and have been diet controlled and doing great with that up until 3 days ago. I woke up with fasting in the 100's and even after following my diet, my numbers will just NOT come down. No matter what I do or how boring and strict I am with my food. I'm soooo confused as to why this is happening when I'm doing everything right...
Any advice would help!








Thanks!


----------



## yogamama1980

Hello! SO glad to have found this thread! Wondered if there was anyone out there who had experience or knowledge on high blood sugar and/or gestational diabetes. (Also, would like to participate in the Ask The Experts forum with this subject, but can't figure out how...can someone fill me in?).

I gave birth to my first son October 19th (he is three months, 2 weeks old now, and so wonderful!  I used a wonderful midwife as my primary caregiver and my family physician as "back up"...he is an MD (family doc and ER doc with lots of experience with homebirths). At 28 wks, concern was raised about my blood sugar. I'd gained quite a bit of weight (almost 70 by the end of the pregnancy) and looked to be having a very big baby. Instead of doing the 3 hour glucose test, they had me use a glucometer to test/monitor my blood sugar...it ranged from 90 to as high as 110 fasting, and would sometimes go pretty high after meals...the highest I ever saw it EVER was 165. After eating scrambled eggs and veggies it would drop to around 80, after eating whole grains it would go to anywhere from 130-165 and sometimes stay up pretty high (over 120) for a couple hours.

Should also note at 25 weeks started a strict diet of whole foods only, trying to get only about 50 grams of carbs per day, no processed food/sugar etc.

I took an A1c, and had great numbers. Also ended up taking the 3 hour glucose test which I passed, though I personally thought I was rather close to not passing according to the numbers they told me (my personal opinion). Also took a brisk walk around the building several times during the test which I later learned probably cheated it in my favor.

Baby was born, was 10 lbs 4 oz, 23 inches with a 15 inch head. 21 hour labor, all natural, no meds, no tearing. Baby was born with his hand on his head and a double knot in umbilical cord and crowned VERY slowly which caused him to be stressed by the time he managed to get out. Caused a few very scary minutes, but after a bit recovered and was just fine. I personally don't think he was a "sugar baby" as i was 9 1/2 lbs and big babies run in my family; he also wasn't ft, just big boned.

Currently, at 3 months postpartum, my blood sugar is usually around 85 fasting, and between 95-110 between meals, though I have caught it as high as 140 half an hour after eating a whole grain (example: plain oatmeal) though it seems to go back down to 100 within an hour or two. (NO idea if this is good or bad??)

Are these numbers I should be concerned about?!? During the course of my pregnancy I got so many conflicting opinions and read so much differing information felt I never got a clear answer on the matter, and am left feeling completely clueless...one end of the spectrum tells me I am/was fine, the other tells me I had a serious problem. I am thinking ahead to my next pregnancy and want to be informed and prepared should the same situation arise.

I have read a lot on the matter and am familiar with all the typical charts on sugar levels.

Any advice/info/input would be very appreciated!


----------



## newmommy28

Is anyone taking insulin for gd and now baby is slightly under weight? Is 3lbs 4 oz very small for baby at 32 weeks pregnant? Feeling stressed any replies would be greatfull.


----------



## skycheattraffic

From a quick study of a chart on weight for gestational age, 3lb 4oz is between 10th and 50th percentile - definitely not alarmingly small and those percentiles correspond to a range of 6lb 6oz to 7lb 10 oz at 40 weeks. This is just me digging around a bit online, but I wanted to give you some input. Of course babies grow at different rates but that weight at that age doesn't seem worrying at all.


----------



## DebbieGTunes

I just found out I have GD with my second pregnancy. I had it with my first also. I knew that I had a greater chance of having it again, but I had convinced myself that it wouldn't happen this time. I know it's not the worst thing that could happen but I'm still disappointed. I think I will be fine with it once I let it sink in and accept it.


----------



## amlikam

I started a new thread for GD support: http://www.mothering.com/community/t/1381347/gestational-diabetes-support-thread-2013


----------



## tjgrogan

Hi! I just found out today that I have gestational diabetes. I'm 27 weeks along. I'm not sure where to start. I have my appointment tomorrow to get more information and to get the supplies.


----------



## tjgrogan

Hi! I just found out today that I have gestational diabetes. I'm 27 weeks along. I'm not sure where to start. I have my appointment tomorrow to get more information and to get the supplies.


----------



## lindseylzyj

I am 28 weeks and just found out today I failed my three hour glucose test.







my fasting numbers are normal it seems i have a hard time getting rid of the sugar when it should be dropping. They think it can be managed easily with a diet plan. I have to prick my finger four times a day. I am really scared as nervous I've never had to deal with sugar issues before :/


----------



## momofoneandhalf

Hi,
Can anyone tell if I have gb according to my numbers? I failed the 1 hour at 151. Three hour results I only got the first 3 results and the final reading was still pending: fasting 88, 1 hour 200 (lab have it high), 2 hour 150 (lab have it high) and 3 hours I don't know result yet. My doc will not see my results till Monday. I am guessing my numbers fall in range for diagnoses of gb? Can anyone tell? I'm 29 weeks. Incredibly sad about it and very unsure what to do as I always thought I ate very healthy... Anyone, anything? Thanks!!


----------



## Diabetes SUCKS

This SUCKS! Baby number 5. I'm only 14 weeks, and I'm already having blood sugar issues. Never had it this early before. I was Undiagnosed with baby 1, but he was 9.5 pds. I lost baby #2 at 26 weeks. Diagnosed with number 3, Dr. Didn't believe me with number 4, my fasting was too normal. Here I am at number 5. It PISSES me off! My mom and dad eat junk all day long, both have metabolic syndrome. I learned from their crappy example, and I eat quite healthy, I'm not overweight. For Hell's sake I'm still having morning sickness, wouldn't it be nice of God to let me deal with one at a time? It's so hard to manage blood sugar when you're puking. When all you can keep down is a damn slice of toast, or some grapes! My fasting this morning was over 100, haven't eaten since 7 pm. I haven't been tracking to much yet because I'm so early, just randomly. I took it this morning because my tongue broke out in sores are I had a fruit and kale smoothie yesterday, at lunch time. Which I've been too sick to eat until yesterday, I mean, really... 1 cup of fruit and KALE?! I only ate protein for dinner because the tongue sores are my first sign of Blood Sugar problems.

AGGHHH!! This is such bull, and totally unfair that a healthy person suffers, when everyone around her eats junk with no problems.

Thanks for letting me vent


----------



## Diabetes SUCKS

My doc refused to diagnose me because my fasting was normal. Those number look to me like you have it (except your fasting), but you should be able to control it with diet. My doc wouldn't diagnose me until ultrasound showed the baby was possibly 8.5 pound at 37 weeks.


----------



## skycheattraffic

Diabetes SUCKS, I just want to send hugs your way. I don't have anything constructive to say but wanted to send you some love


----------



## Almandmom

I'm just angry about it today. This is my third child. Never had GD before. Numbers were barely over the high mark and now I'm making all these

changes that truly just suck! Had my 29 week appointment today and the doc said my numbers looked good for the past 3 days, but that I may

still have to go on some kind of medication after the next week and that 6 weeks after I have the baby I have to go for a 2 hour glucose test that

will either tell me I'm in the all clear or if I'm a diabetic for the rest of my life. I don't want to hear that kind of crap right now, really I don't. I'm very

angry at my doctor today and I usually really, really like him. He was good to make me feel like it was nothing I did, its not my fault, etc, etc. but if

that test comes back at the 6 week appointment that I'm a diabetic then I'm going to be truly devastated. This is a horrible condition to have to deal

with when your pregnant because all of the hormones and emotions as it is. Anyone out there also feeling really annoyed, angry, sad, etc???


----------



## scottishmommy

I'm so sorry. I was devastated when I was diagnosed. I am one of the unlucky ones whose numbers never went back to normal. I was really upset at first, but now I'm grateful that I found put before it got really bad. The thing is that carbs are actually really bad in general. I was ready the other day that there is evidence that Alzheimer's may be caused by excessive blood sugar spikes. So who knows? Maybe we are all lucky for getting our diets under control!
But in all reality, if your numbers are just borderline, you probably won't get diabetes II any time soon. Your sugars need to be over 200 for a diabetes diagnosis. The numbers are much lower for GD


----------



## dollysods

What do your providers use for your fasting blood sugar cutoff in terms of when they recommend medications/insulin during pregnancy or any additional testing (u/s, NST, etc)?

This is pregnancy #3 for me, I am 31 weeks. We are planning a homebirth with a CNM and live about 15 minute from the hospital. My weight gain has been much more than with my other 2, but is still within the normal range for those starting out with normal BMI. With my first 2 I did the glucola testing (failed 1 hour with #1, but all normal values on 3 hour) and passed 1 hour well within range with #2. This pregnancy, my midwife did not recommend the glucola, and instead checked a 1 hour sugar after my normal meal, which was about 96. So she didn't recommend additional testing (other than watching for sugar in the urine, which has been negative). I am measuring fine, but this baby feels bigger at this stage. (My others were 7#6oz and 8#3oz at 38 and 39 weeks respectively). So out of curiosity, I got a glucometer and started checking my sugars. My post-prandials are completely fine--my highest 1hr was 119, but several below 100, my 2hr are 65-89). But my fastings are 96-100, with nothing lower. I have seen that several organizations are now advocating a cutoff of 90 or 95 for fasting numbers. I have experimented with different bedtime snacks for about a week and it doesn't seem to change things. I checked a 3am BG once and it was not low.

Obviously, I will discuss with my midwife at our next visit, but I am curious what you mamas think. What would you do? Continued monitoring? See an ob and consider medication? Just relax and not worry about it since my post-prandials are completely fine? I appreciate any input!


----------



## beep

I was diagnosed by logging my sugars for 1 week. They used a cutoff of <95 for me, and though all my fasting values were 90-104 with only about half above 95 they made the diagnosis and started me on nighttime insulin. For what it's worth, I also had some post-meal values that were too high so this may not be your situation.


----------



## ckarnes

I have type 1 diabetes and was diagnosed nearly 17 years ago. This is my first pregnancy (due 27 Nov), and I use an insulin pump. For what it's worth, I'd be happy to answer any questions from a patient's point of view. Diabetes can be a pain in the butt to manage, but I feel confident you can to do it!!

Crissy


----------



## lilacvioletiris

I failed the one hour GD test. I had a blood sugar of 189 when it is supposed to be under 130. Boo! Now I have to take the 3 hour fasting test. I haven't fasted for 10 hours this pregnancy. I often wake up and eat a nighttime snack







With twins I always seem to be hungry.

Can anyone tell me why "3 days of normal eating" is important for the 3 hour test? I mean the test can't retroactively determine if I had high sugars the day before if I am fasting for the required 10 hours before hand.

I am bummed because I have hardly eaten much with sugar this entire pregnancy because it gives me terrible heartburn so I figured I would pass the 1 hour test.


----------



## lilacvioletiris

I am bummed because the results came back that I had four elevated blood sugars. My fasting was 96 when the cut off is 94, then at one hour it was 205 and the cut off was 179, then at at two hours it was 245 when the cut off was 154, then at three hours it was 162 when the cut off was 139. I cried a bunch this afternoon because I hate needles and having to do blood sugar measures several times a day is not something I look forward to.

The ultrasound showed that one baby is head down and the other is breech. Hopefully the breech baby will go back to head down. They are 2 pounds 13oz and 2 pounds 10 oz at 28 weeks.


----------



## lilacvioletiris

Did my diabetes education yesterday. The only "earth shattering news" was that for gestational diabetes, I am not supposed to eat fruit or drink juice or milk at breakfast. I guess that is when pregnancy hormones mess the most with insulin. Basically they said eat dinner for breakfast. Carb counting is the other big thing, but I had been doing that already. 15 grams of carbohydrate is one carb exchange and my dietician gave me how many carb exchanges I am supposed to eat at each meal and snack. Learning how to take my blood sugar was a trying experience. It is a tiny needle of which I am thankful, but it still hurts. Thankfully my fasting blood sugar was well below the max value this morning it was an 86 when it is supposed to be less than 95. When I did my test for gestational diabetes, I had a fasting blood sugar of 96. Having to report twice weekly for the rest of the pregnancy is just an annoyance. Like I need another thing on my plate. That and I have to do my blood sugar fasting and one hour after breakfast, lunch, and supper.


----------



## lilacvioletiris

Saw the dietician and diabetes nurse today - thanks to 30 minutes of exercise every day, I am able to stay away from insulin, for now. Stress can really screw it up. If I end up on insulin, then I have to see my OB twice a week! Um, no, I don't have time for that, but I do have time for exercise. I will do whatever it takes to keep away from insulin.


----------



## mom of boys

Hi everyone. I just discovered that drinking applecider vinegar (mixed with crystal light) lowered by blood sugar by 50pts! I'm so excited because I really want my homebirth! I'm going to keep it up and see what happens....


----------



## lilacvioletiris

Hum interesting.


----------



## dianadeep

Hi, My sister has gestational diabetes and she is a huge fan of : http://gestationaldiabetesblog.com/gestational-diabetes-recipes/ ! Is this link provides healthy recipes ?


----------



## ohaiitsbritty

Thank you for this link! Almost everything I eat (even the healthy stuff) makes my blood sugar high or borderline. I feel like I am starving myself. I am so hungry! Even turkey sandwich on whole wheat bread raises my blood sugar!!! UGH!


----------



## SevenFromHeaven

Hello all! Guess I should join here. I had undiagnosed GD with babies #5 and #6 (wanted home water births so refused testing and then gave birth to big babies) and quite severe GD with #7 and ended up on insulin and really suffering. Had to be induced at 36 weeks as an emergency because the risks were just too high.

Anyway, pregnant again and am facing the very real possibility of having GD again and looking for a/. idea's on how I may be able to hold it off and b/ support from others who understand how frustrating and demoralising it can be.

I'm looking forward to chatting with you all and getting to know everyone!


----------



## lilacvioletiris

SevenFromHeaven, are you able to follow a GD diet and get daily exercise? I was basically eating tiny meals every two hours all day long and swimming for 30 minutes every day to keep my GD under control. I didn't gain any weight after I started the GD diet and I was 4 pounds under my prepregnancy weight at 4 days PP. My twins sucked everything out of me.


----------



## SevenFromHeaven

Honestly, I can't remember what a GD diet consists of anymore. I'm trying to find the info online but it's so variable I'm a bit lost.

I do exercise daily as I have to take my dog out for walks so that's something... I'm not supposed to be exercising too much as I have torn the cartilage in my knee and am undergoing physiotherapy but the dogs gotta be walked!  LOL He's a big boy so I don't have the option of not walking him! LOL


----------



## lilacvioletiris

The carbs depend on your weight. I was 270 pounds when I was diagnosed. I ate 2 carbs at 6 a.m., 8 a.m. and 10 a.m. then I had 4 carbs for lunch at noon, then 2 carbs at 2 p.m. and 4 p.m. then 4 carbs at 6 p.m. and a 2 carb snack at 9 p.m. before I went to sleep. Each carb exchange is equal to 15 grams of carbohydrate in each food I ate.


----------



## mamasings

(Also posted in November 2014 DDC)

A question for all moms who have had GD with a previous pregnancy. At what point during your subsequent pregnancy(ies) were you tested? I should mention before my vent below that as soon as I delivered my DD through the present day I show no signs of diabetes whatsoever!

Vent time-

The RN I met with at my first apt at 8 weeks wanted me to do it then. I refused as they didn't inform me ahead of time and didn't have an extra hour to wait at the office with my screaming 19 month old. Yesterday at my 12 week apt the diabetes nurse old me I had to have the test before my apt, despite the fact that for the previous 4 days I had done 4 pricks a day and all my numbers were well within the parameters! She very snottily told me that if that's true than I will have no problem passing the test which they say I have to take in the next two weeks. I am absolutely furious with her! I am VERY conscious about my own health and the health of my baby and if my numbers were high I wouldn't have any problems taking the test. They also refused to issue me more lancets and test strips so I could continue monitoring my numbers at home. I don't drink/eat sugar in the amounts that are in that awful sugar drink in my diet anyhow and I know I will fail that 1 hour test as they have once again lowered the number you can be at without having to do the three hour test.

Both of the Diabetes Nurses were horrible people the last time around, treating me like a child and shammed me telling me it was something I did to cause my GD, are the same 2 who are unfortunately s t i l l around. The one told me yesterday that it doesn't matter that I've been testing and my numbers are fine, that they have to have proof from "their" test!! Seriously?!?! I will not unfortunately be able to change practices at this time and I like my OB who is very laid back and doesn't get worked up about stuff. It's the diabetes nurses that are so awful! I also refused the test yesterday as I had thrown up everything I had drank/eaten in the past 24 hours about 20 minutes before the appointment and I knew if I drank that awful drink I would throw it up and have to do it again! I was also thankfully put on Zofran yesterday after almost 2 months of 24/7 debilitating nausea and two weeks of excessive vomiting.

How do I tell them that this is ridiculous and they need to stop treating me like I cannot monitor my own health. I would like to refuse this test until at least 22-24 weeks or until I notice my numbers going funky! I have a feeling they won't allow that! My husband was at the appointment and was furious also! The diabetes nurse wouldn't even listen to either of us!

Advice?


----------



## HappyBusyBee

Hey mamasings,

Not sure how active this group still is, as I see your post is the most recent and the ones before look like they were posted in March. But I just wanted to give you some additional info from my doctors to battle your frustration.

If anyone made you believe it's your fault you have GD, they are simply wrong. GD happens because the baby is big enough to start creating and secreting their own hormones back into your body - thus disrupting your body's normal ability to absorb those sugars. It was the first thing the doctor, nurse and dietician all told me - repeatedly! It's nothing you've done, it's just something that sometimes happens. It's why they usually don't test for it until the third tri and why they are aggressive about treatment because as baby grows so does that output of interfering hormones making the condition worsen quickly. In fact, the last thing my doctor told me was I was doing great, doing all the right things and now it was time for the doctors to do theirs. 

I'm still learning... a lot, but here's a few things I have learned that are new to me:

1) The key numbers and times when baby gains weight is in the 2 hour window after eating. These are the numbers that generally should be between 80-120.

2) Paying attention to your how your body works and learning key numbers at key times is critical. Journaling it is even more helpful, especially in working with your health professionals.

3) Not stressing is just as important as balancing diet and exercise. And pregnancy is not the right time to implement extreme lifestyle and diet changes.

4) There are multiple medical treatment options to help. It's not just insulin anymore.

My first learning curve was finding out that the GD nurse and dietician were not on the same page as my doctor. That's my first piece of advice to anyone going through this the first time. Doctors are all different, make sure yours is getting what they want/expect from that source of help. The dietician and nurses also have their own opinions and theories. For example, my dietician told me not to worry about calorie intake, just my carbs. My doctor was most unhappy with that saying watching my caloric intake was just as important for baby's health and my sustaining patterns in my pregnancy. Additionally, my dietician said test three times a day without a big stress on the day time reading's time after eating. My doctor explained the danger time for baby's growth is two hours after eating when sugars can spike, so he directed me to test 2 hours after meals plus the fasting and night (5 times a day which gives the most accurate picture of what's happening). This gave him the right information to know what medication to start and where to help me. Glyburide is one of two drugs he mentioned in pill form, both of which are safe during pregnancy. Glyburide works through the pancreas, the other through the liver. Insulin is also an option. He told me Glyburide goes as high as 20-30 mg if needed.

I'm still learning to balance things. I'm 33 weeks this week and I've been on 5 mg of glyburide a day for a week now. My only problem has been some sugar dives before meals. I have to be vigilant about snacking smart between meals, but the numbers after meals are now in check. We'll see what my doctor has to say at today's visit, I'm sure he won't be pleased with some of those low numbers - which I should add, he didn't ask me to check for, I just did it for my own knowledge because I could feel a difference. Glad I did, so I have the accurate information to share at today's appointment.

On that note, learning what your body does is super helpful! When I did my first glucose tolerance test, I didn't do anything to counter or use those sugars. I took the drink, put my feet up (darn swelling!), and then went to the appointment. I missed it by about 20 points. (Looking back, if I'd done some exercise I'd probably have passed but I wouldn't count that as successful now because the things I've learned since are really important and helpful! It's not about beating GD, it's about understanding it.)The 3 hour test I took some initiative to do some exercise between readings. The first and last readings were acceptable, but my two middle numbers spiked. Interestingly enough, my last reading dropped 118 points in one hour with just some walking around the park a few times. This told me my body can do what it needs, it just took longer and needed some exercise help. What I learned later, was it was those spikes after eating that cause the problem, not how my body still can manage sugars with enough time. This information has helped me monitor things with medication too. Like I said, I wasn't told to check any readings before eating, but given my history of drops with more time I felt it a smart thing to do and good thing too because I've had a 50 and 54 reading in the past week.

Finally, journaling, in detail has really helped me not only understand myself but also get my doctor on board and supportive of me because he see's my effort and has responded so well! It truly transformed my experience from a patient/doctor experience to that of a team. No one knows your body like you do. Information and advice will often conflict: keep your feet up to reduce swelling but make sure you get plenty of walks and exercise in, keep your calorie intake consistent and within your goal while dropping your sugar/carb intake, and my favorite: listen to your body and eat when you feel hungry but make sure not to mess up the critical timing for testing sugars of 2 hours without eating! Good thing it's all worth it eh? 

Hugs,

Holly


----------



## janenedalrymple

Hi There!
My name is Janene Dalrymple and I'm a fourth year medical student at the University of Western Sydney. Along with a group of fellow medical students we are currently conducting a research study on the issues that prevent mother's receiving adequate follow-up care after pregnancies that have been complicated by either Gestational Diabetes or Preclampsia. 
If you have experienced either of these two complications (Gestational Diabetes or Preeclampsia), even if it was only during one of your pregnancies, AND live in the Western Sydney we would really appreciate it if you could take part in our short confidential survey.
We hope to find ways in which mums can be better supported and receive improved medical care, and so are very thankful for the donation of your time in filing helping us achieve this goal!

If you are interested in taking part, please email me as soon as possible, at [email protected]


----------

